# My Seiko SRP775 - a presentation in pictures



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Four days ago I could finally pick up my long awaited SRP775. And I love it!

This is not a review, I won't go much into technical details or refer about the background of this reissue series. Here's a wonderful review of the new turtle's Pepsi version (SRP779) with more about this alongside with fantastic pictures!

This is a collection of impressions, I will add a few comments, but the pictures will tell the story of that beauty.
(I'll split this into two parts, first the watch with details and in a second part a series of mainly wristhots with the default metal bracelet as well as two rubber straps, I prefer in order to bring out the beautiful shape of the SRP775's case.)

Here we go, I hope you'll enjoy this!

This is my main guy:









But I once had a Sumo and have missed a Seiko diver ever since I sold my SBDC001. So here it is, Seiko SRP775:








(Please note, that the lume is too turqouise here, it's rather greenish as is well known with Seikos Lumibrite.)

In daylite, so that you get a good impression of the color of gold here.

































The body. You can already see the lug holes Seiko added for the new turtles.









The face with the Saturday in blue. You can see, the dial is a bit misaligned. With the dark font against the dark dial, this is not so obvious when viewed in real life, but of course it's in your face with the macro pictures. In fact I don't notice it much, but the offer from my jeweler stands, that we will correct the issue as soon as I want to.









Again, the dial with the Sunday in red and all printed details of the dial.









Backside of the case with the well know tsunami wave and the 22 mm spring bar.









Just like the orignal Turtle 6309-7040 the crown is unsigned.









The other side. A bit brushed on top and polished towards the bottom.









Bezel pip and sword at 12 o'clock.









Bezel - print and structure.









Reflections and again the beauty of the sword at 12.









... to be continued ...


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

... Part II, bracelets and straps.

On da wrist with the default metal:























With the 'Zuludiver 284' I ordered from Watchgecko for the SRP775. This is basically a copy of Seiko's Flat Vent, but is said to be softer, more flexible:
















Again from Watchgecko, this is the 'Zuludiver 317':
















Ok, this is the end. Thanks for reading! 

I'll finish this series with one from life, I added a bit of Polaroid retro charme here:









Kind regards
Bernd


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

great photos, love your omega too. Hoping to pick up a 775 one of these days...


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Tremendous shots, best I've seen on the wrist|> Have always loved that Railmaster too, is yours the 36 or 39mm?


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

That's one sweet looking watch and the photos of it are great too.


----------



## TheWatchGuyNC (Apr 8, 2015)

Nice pictorial review.


----------



## wagenx (Dec 30, 2010)

Well done. I was thinking I wanted the blue bezel, but your pics are pushing me this way. Thanks! Can you share where you bought it?


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

@ all, thank you! b-)



Hale color said:


> Have always loved that Railmaster too, is yours the 36 or 39mm?


That's the 39,2. 
And I'm glad, I did not buy the 41 mm, which from the maths could have been the first choice given my wrist size. The 39,2 fits my wrist so great and there is not the even the smallest doubt that t would to big! But the Railmasters dial is so on the spot, that I could even imagine wearing the 36 mm one.



wagenx said:


> Well done. I was thinking I wanted the blue bezel, but your pics are pushing me this way. Thanks! Can you share where you bought it?


And I was initially thinking I wanted the black one. ;-)
I had already preordered the 777, but with each and every picture I saw, the 775 grew on me, although I normally do not like gold accents on watches at all. And hey, in the flesh it is even more beautiful than in pictures. Though I had high hopes in advance, I wasn't preprared for this, when it came out of the box. It is just so elegant and sophisticated with the mat gold numbers on the fine granulated bezel and the dark lettering against the dial. No bling-bling, no show-off, just very stylish!
I bought it here in Germany in Düsseldorf at Ihr Juwelier Morawitz in Düsseldorf


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Great post:-! Thanks for taking the time to put this together...excellent photos!!!


Cheers
Shannon


----------



## glg (Aug 2, 2012)

Great watch , enjoy .
You should try the oem rubber strap from 777.
Smooth like butter


----------



## Dave W (Feb 13, 2006)

Nicely done. Beautiful.

Dave


----------



## junbug5150 (Dec 29, 2015)

Excellent photos! Makes me want one.


----------



## Jerome Riptide (Oct 9, 2014)

Killer shots!!! I can't wait for my 777 to get back!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

@ all, thank you! Glad you liked my stuff. b-)



Jerome Riptide said:


> I can't wait for my 777 to get back!!!!


What happened? Did you return it because of bezel dents or mislaligments? If the latter, because of the contrast (white print on black dial) mislaligments become more obvious than on my version.



glg said:


> You should try the oem rubber strap from 777.
> Smooth like butter


Thank you for the recommendation, Sir! 
I have read, that it's great and soft. My Zuludiver straps are very comfortable too and I prefer those designs personally (talking purely optical).
In fact, today I once again changed the bracelet for the straps and the 317 turns out to be my favorite. As you can see from the wristshots, it's thicker than the 284 and I find it's size matches the presence of the x-turtle on my arm very nice.

Some of the pictures with the 317 posted earlier in higher resolution here and the first, a new one, I made just some moments ago.


----------



## mharris660 (Jan 1, 2015)

Great looking watch, same one I bought except I put a Nato strap on it. Now for the, wait for it...3,2,1 alignment theorists.


----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)

Beautiful photos! True to the original 6309, the SRP keeps its beauty. I almost took one home the other day but both the blue and gold versions I held at a store here had chapter ring issues so no-go for me. I will find one that's good eventually. Yours look great!


----------



## dbyers (Mar 26, 2012)

Beautiful Pictures. I want one now.


----------



## glg (Aug 2, 2012)

oldfatherthames said:


> @ all, thank you! Glad you liked my stuff. b-)
> 
> What happened? Did you return it because of bezel dents or mislaligments? If the latter, because of the contrast (white print on black dial) mislaligments become more obvious than on my version.
> 
> ...


No doubt about it, it is very beautiful on nato and rubber as well.


----------



## jack9148 (Oct 13, 2014)

Ahhh... great photos!


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Thanks for the great photos... like others have said, these have made me want the 775 over a 777! I think I'll wait until I can see both in person next month before I make a final decision, but it just looks so good on the rubber in your pics :-!


----------



## Jerome Riptide (Oct 9, 2014)

oldfatherthames said:


> @ all, thank you! Glad you liked my stuff. b-)
> 
> What happened? Did you return it because of bezel dents or mislaligments? If the latter, because of the contrast (white print on black dial) mislaligments become more obvious than on my version.


Actually nothing has happened yet. lol It does have the dent and alignment issues but I've packaged it up and I'll eventually be sending it out for mods. I just haven't gotten around to actually sending it yet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

@ all, thank you! 

one for the fun, I'm pretty sure, his choice would have been with the metal bracelet attached:


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Hey, sorry for answering to my own thread, but I think this new picture is a worthwhile addition:


----------



## pokey074 (Jan 18, 2013)

oldfatherthames said:


> Hey, sorry for answering to my own thread, but I think this new picture is a worthwhile addition:


Wow!!!


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

pokey074 said:


> Wow!!!


Thank you! b-)

SRP775 while changing the date, second picture with lume on top:


----------



## BT1993 (Dec 1, 2010)

Very nice piece!


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Great sets of photos and comments! The Watchgecko Zuludiver 317 looks absolutely appropriate and perfect on the 775. This thread is a great visual resource.


Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## avusblue (Mar 26, 2009)

Fantastic pics! Thanks for taking the time to share them with us. I had the opportunity to handle one of the new "Turtles" at a RedBar event last night, and was very impressed. Really cool watch, and I applaud Seiko for bringing this one to us, as it really is a piece meant for enthusiasts. It proves that somebody at Seiko "gets us" and is paying attention. 

Cheers, and thanks again!

Dave


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Very well done! An interesting, informative thread. And excellent pics of a fantastic watch. The Railmaster is a beauty, too.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Hey, powerband, Carl, Dave and BT1993, thank you so much for your kind words! b-)

By the way, apart from some minor adjustments like white balance, local contrast and mostly eliminating dust specks, the pictures are in no way 'photoshopped'. And I swear by the gold of my turtle that I'm not paid by Seiko. :-d



powerband said:


> The Watchgecko Zuludiver 317 looks absolutely appropriate and perfect on the 775.


Yeah! When looking at the catalogue there, it could appear a bit simple, but on the wrist I find it very elegant, though it amplifies the presence of the watch with it's own presence. I very much like the structure of the Watchgecko #284, but it's runs slim from the buckles towards the clasp. #317 is thicker there and despite it's thickness it's unobtrusive in a very beautiful conservative way.
On the other hand I'm quite sure, that some people will find it too massive. ;-)



avusblue said:


> I had the opportunity to handle one of the new "Turtles" at a RedBar event last night, and was very impressed. Really cool watch, and I applaud Seiko for bringing this one to us, as it really is a piece meant for enthusiasts. It proves that somebody at Seiko "gets us" and is paying attention.


Absolutely! I'm so glad about the reissued turtles, because I wanted a classic style diver again. I had a Sumo, which got too big on my wrist, after I made some changes in my life and lost some weight along the way. As an addition for fun it should not be as expensive as a Marinemaster or a Shogun, but it should be something more than the SKX. So Seiko releasing the Turtles again was almost heaven sent for me. 



carlhaluss said:


> The Railmaster is a beauty, too.


Thank you, yes pure timeless beauty! That's the one that will never leave and now with the SRP775 it's in good company and not so lonely at night anymore. 

Cheers,
Bernd

Another one:


----------



## SiDave (May 6, 2013)

That is some killer photography work and really makes that gold stick out.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

SiDave, thanks man! b-)

I made a new one this evening. In my garden turtles are growing on the trees. ;-)


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Now three weeks later, I'm happy to report that my SRP775 seems to have run-in. It started with a constant -6 seconds a day, now it's almost down to -1 or +-0. I didn't expect such behaviour as my Sumo never changed it's accuracy from day one and my Seikos with the 7s26 were also more or less constant.

Adding two lume shots:


----------



## DanceCommander (Dec 16, 2013)

The best pictures of the new turtle by far. Thank you for posting them.

You have made it very difficult to choose between the 777 and the 775. Will be seeing them in the flesh soon. When I look at the 775 in person I know I will remember your pictures and the potential it has on black rubber. 

Just looks absolutely classic!


----------



## PsychoKandy (Sep 7, 2014)

I had my SRP777 for 24 hours now and it's running at only +1spd. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dethree (May 8, 2014)

hi oldfatherthames,

Great post btw. After reading a couple of reviews, I have to say that your photos convey the right word for the watch. 

But quick question though, what is the size of your wrist.


----------



## cidcock (Feb 22, 2015)

Great photos, looks like a great watch.

Would this replace the 007 in my lineup? Does it wear significantly bigger?

I wish the 777 came on bracelet, and if it was DATE only, it would look better IMO. Who doesn't know the day? I don't understand why it's so prominent.


----------



## Kingston525 (Feb 24, 2016)

Great pictures... Much appreciated!


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

Sometimes in this rat race i often forget what day of the week it is. Date is easy cause i have to sign stuff. So for that reason all my watches have the day. 775 is perfect for me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

First *@ all*: Thank you, guys! b-)



DanceCommander said:


> You have made it very difficult to choose between the 777 and the 775. Will be seeing them in the flesh soon. When I look at the 775 in person I know I will remember your pictures and the potential it has on black rubber.
> 
> Just looks absolutely classic!


Since I started this thread and went with the rubber I twice remounted the default metal, absolutely not because I was dissatisfied with my rubbers, more because I absolutely love wearing metal bracelets and wanted to proof my initial perception of the watch on different bracelets.
Not discussing comfort, just speaking from my aesthetical point of view, I think somehow it is too much with the metal. Probably it is because of the golden accents, that get amplified towards bling-bling with the bracelet. The watch is so beautiful, but too 'loud' on the metal. But beware: I love reduced and simple designs, so I'm very fast at finding things too fancy. I guess it would be ok for me in combination with the SRP777, at least with my black Sumo and the metal bracelet (which is the same design) I never had this problem. The SRP775 is the first watch, that makes me like rubber straps. 
Currently I'm waiting on a black nylon, just for fun. I will post pictures in the next days with that strap here.



PsychoKandy said:


> I had my SRP777 for 24 hours now and it's running at only +1spd.


I'll keep my fingers crossed for you, that it will stay this way. 



cidcock said:


> ... and if it was DATE only, it would look better IMO. Who doesn't know the day? I don't understand why it's so prominent.


That's an easy one: Because it's a reissue! The original turtle also had day-date. ;-)



Dav25 said:


> Sometimes in this rat race i often forget what day of the week it is. Date is easy cause i have to sign stuff. So for that reason all my watches have the day. 775 is perfect for me


As all we divers did way back then, in the days when contracts were signed underwater. *SCNR* :-d
But yeah, when wearing such a watch in daily life, it's quite useful to have it at your fingertips, as well as when being on a boat for days and weeks. 



cidcock said:


> Would this replace the 007 in my lineup? Does it wear significantly bigger?


There is a lot of discussion about that and some think it will replace the SKX. I think it won't and size is also one of the reasons why I don't think so. The new turtles wear much bigger and here's a video that makes this very obvious: 
Comparing the Seiko SKX and the new Seiko Turtle 



dethree said:


> But quick question though, what is the size of your wrist.


My wrist is 185 mm, but more important it measures 58 mm in width when I put a calliper around it from above.









Cheers,
Bernd


----------



## LittleTim (Jan 17, 2011)

Fantastic pictures. Very well captured.


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

Amazing photography! Your photos inspired me to put on my SRP775 today.


----------



## MontanAdam (Feb 21, 2016)

Beautiful shots, you're making it very hard to wait for the price to drop.


----------



## JR1 (Nov 23, 2012)

oldfatherthames said:


> First *@ all*: Thank you, guys! b-)
> 
> Since I started this thread and went with the rubber I twice remounted the default metal, absolutely not because I was dissatisfied with my rubbers, more because I absolutely love wearing metal bracelets and wanted to proof my initial perception of the watch on different bracelets.
> Not discussing comfort, just speaking from my aesthetical point of view, I think somehow it is too much with the metal. Probably it is because of the golden accents, that get amplified towards bling-bling with the bracelet. The watch is so beautiful, but too 'loud' on the metal. But beware: I love reduced and simple designs, so I'm very fast at finding things too fancy. I guess it would be ok for me in combination with the SRP777, at least with my black Sumo and the metal bracelet (which is the same design) I never had this problem. The SRP775 is the first watch, that makes me like rubber straps.
> ...


wow! you know you are really a watch nut when you even take a caliper to your wrist. 

wonderful pictures and nice of you to detail how it wears in the wrist.


----------



## thenitwas (Apr 27, 2014)

Awesome pictures TS! 

Now, should i get the 775 or hunt for a 6309?

Any opinions?


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

*
@ all*: Thank you so much! b-)



JR1 said:


> wow! you know you are really a watch nut when you even take a caliper to your wrist.


Well, you know, they make them even big size. ;-)



thenitwas said:


> Now, should i get the 775 or hunt for a 6309?
> 
> Any opinions?


First, there is no golden 6309. And no blue or pepsi one. ;-)

And then ... I think of the new x-turtles as an everyday toolwatch, while a mint 6309 would be a collectors item to me and that makes all the difference. How much does it hurt, when your rare 6309 get's stolen from a gym's cheap closet, how loud do you curse, when you scratch it heavily? You get the idea, with the new turtle (or SKX or any other watch you can buy again in a minute) it's all no big issue.
It mostly depends on what you want to do with. When I want to really live it up to the bad and insane beast in me I want a tough beater on my arm, not a precious, rare gem. The new turtles are therefore no-brainers in my eyes. 

Cheers,
Bernd


----------



## thenitwas (Apr 27, 2014)

oldfatherthames said:


> *
> @ all*: Thank you so much! b-)
> 
> Well, you know, they make them even big size. ;-)
> ...


Thanks!  though I'm using a *SRP493J1 as my daily beater now (swapping with an apple watch often) hmm. tough choice! considering the price point of the two are about the same!*


----------



## brawijaya80 (Aug 23, 2012)

View attachment 7212810


Still in progress... wish me finish the bronzo SRP775...


----------



## Eywleung (Sep 2, 2014)

Thank you for making the effort to take so many nice pictures! I'm tempted. Still waiting for it to show up on Amazon.ca...


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

oldfatherthames said:


> View attachment 7198546


This graphic is so useful - thank you! I wish similar pictures existed for every watch that looks cool online but isn't available to view in store ;-)


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

brawijaya80 said:


> Still in progress... wish me finish the bronzo SRP775...


Hey, I saw your thread and pictures: Wow! I'm eager to see the final output. b-)



Eywleung said:


> Thank you for making the effort to take so many nice pictures! I'm tempted. Still waiting for it to show up on Amazon.ca...


Thank you and fingers crossed, that the waiting will be soon over! 



khd said:


> This graphic is so useful - thank you! I wish similar pictures existed for every watch that looks cool online but isn't available to view in store


Thank you! 
Good thing with my wristshots is that I've done them with a light tele lens (105 mm), so you get a natural, undistorted view.

--

Hey, I got a new strap and I think it's a homerun! This should be my new standard strap on the SRP775 along with the #317 rubber.

It's also from Watchgecko like the two rubbers I've shown earlier here. It's nylon on top and leather on the bottom and very comfortable to wear as it wraps smoother to the arm than many leather straps initially do, it follows my wrist almost like a nato. I find it very elegant.
For anyone interested, this is the strap: https://www.watchgecko.com/nylon-sport-b-2-leather-lined.php

Mine is the black one, which is currently not listed because it's sold out at the moment, but they told me, they will have stock again in some weeks. 
They have some other color choices and I will order the 'cadet grey' version and the 'golden brown' one. The last one I expect to look enormously glamorous with the SRP775. 
I'll post pictures of those too.

















































Cheers,
Bernd


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

Great look with the geckota strap. I have the beige strap from geckota, nice strap and, as you say, really comfy on the wrist.


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

Thanks for this post OldfatherThames. I Already ordered the zuludiver 284 & now this one is next. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

twintop said:


> Great look with the geckota strap. I have the beige strap from geckota, nice strap and, as you say, really comfy on the wrist.


Yeah, thank you! b-)



Dav25 said:


> Thanks for this post OldfatherThames. I Already ordered the zuludiver 284 & now this one is next.


Thank you too! 

Adding two pictures in natural light with that strap:

















Cheers,
Bernd


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Really like that strap, Bernd. I have a few Nylon straps and they are stiff at first. Is this one stiff as well and needs to be "worked" to mold to your wrist?


Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

ViperGuy said:


> Really like that strap, Bernd. I have a few Nylon straps and they are stiff at first. Is this one stiff as well and needs to be "worked" to mold to your wrist?


I can't really tell, because I have just received it two days ago, but from the start I find it comfortable. Leather straps typically have a cushion in the middle towards the lugs, which is hard to bend, this strap hasn't got a cushion there, that's why I wrote that it follows my arm more, than leather straps initially do. 
My only experience with nylons are from Nato straps, which are thinner than this double layered Watchgecko Nylon with his leather lined bottom.

Maybe you better send a message to 'twintop' (see post #52 here), in case he shouldn't answer here. He surely has his beige copy longer than I have my black one and maybe he can give you better advice.


----------



## Sackett (Feb 18, 2012)

Beautiful. I love the color combo and overall design. Congrats


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

Oldfatherthames, did you use the fat spring bars on the zuludiver 284 strap? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jhopes (Nov 18, 2015)

lovely pictures, thanks for sharing


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

@ Sackett & jhopes: Thank you! b-)



Dav25 said:


> Oldfatherthames, did you use the fat spring bars on the zuludiver 284 strap?


Hey,
yes I did and they fit well. 
You just have to push a bit - just a tad - to get them through the hole for the spring bar of the Zuludiver 284. In contrast to the 'fatter' Zuludiver 317, that has a smaller diameter for the spring bars, there I used the thinner ones, that Watchgecko provided with the strap.
-

A small update on the accuracy of my SRP775: Since January 29th my turtle has gained some seconds. Not having exactly observed it's behaviour day (wristime) vs night (when laid on my desk simply on it's back) it runs almost with +-0 seconds. But now the last days I observed a constant, concrete pattern: It looses 4-5 seconds at night 0 and compensates it with +4 to 5 seconds when on the wrist.

And a new picture:


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

OldfatherThames, wasnt sure till i read your reply. The fat bars seamed to snug and the ones they sent me where way to loose. I will use the fat spring bars. Thanks for all your help and cool post. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Thanks for enjoying! b-)


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

oldfatherthames said:


> With the 'Zuludiver 284' I ordered from Watchgecko for the SRP775. This is basically a copy of Seiko's Flat Vent, but is said to be softer, more flexible:
> 
> View attachment 6898866
> 
> ...


Dear Oldfatherthames,

Your thread has been very helpful and your pictures are a visual treat. For the Zuludiver 284 strap, does it allow for Seiko's Fat Spring Bars?

Thank you and I'm grateful for your time on here.

Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## AspiringEnthusiast (Feb 26, 2016)

Since I love modding these, I wonder if I different bezel insert would bring it out even more? It's close to perfect as it is, but could it be "more perfect" with this (supposing it fit, of course)?

Ceramic Bezel Inserts - Sub Black X Gold - dlwwatches


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

powerband said:


> Dear Oldfatherthames,
> 
> Your thread has been very helpful and your pictures are a visual treat. For the Zuludiver 284 strap, does it allow for Seiko's Fat Spring Bars?
> 
> Thank you and I'm grateful for your time on here.


Hey powerband, thank you so much! b-)

Regarding the Zuludiver 284 and the original fat spring bars from Seiko please see #60.
I want to add, that the reason why the spring bars that Watchgecko supplies feel a bit loose, is mostly not because of their main diameter, it's more because of the diameter of the ends which are to small for the lug holes. These spring bars would be your choice, for straps that cannot take the fat ones ( e.g. Zuludiver 317): Ø1.8mm X 22mm Stainless Steel Spring Bar 10 pcs NEW Watch Parts Wristband | eBay



AspiringEnthusiast said:


> Since I love modding these, I wonder if I different bezel insert would bring it out even more? It's close to perfect as it is, but could it be "more perfect" with this (supposing it fit, of course)?
> 
> Ceramic Bezel Inserts - Sub Black X Gold â€" dlwwatches


For me absolutely no. First I think this bezels Submariner-Style (at least, that's what it's mostly connected to for me) doesn't match the new turtles style (any new turtle, not specific to the SRP775). And most of all, these new turtles are made with so much lovely detail near to the original model, that I wouldn't want to take away the smallest bit from that classic look. 
But, hey, that's me and I'm conservative and I'm no modder, but I get the idea. ;-)

-

I must obey to the voice, that tells me to post pictures:











Cheers,
Bernd


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

PS: Re modding:

There's one thing that would make it perfect for me: A bezel in the exactly the same style, but with the color being a less yellowish and more classic old-gold instead!
I love the SRP775 and quite like the color of the bezel and depending on the light, it changes from ochery (I like) to yellow. That tone has a bit of pop, marketing-slang would say 'young and fresh', but it contradicts the nice golden accents of the dial. Yes, a bezel with old gold, that would be that last special touch, that would make it oustanding! 

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

It's been some time and I'm still enjoying my SRP775. For me the Zuludiver 317 has turned out to be favourite choice, though the new offers from Strapcode are very nice. Well, maybe. ;-)

I just want to complete this collection of pictures with one that I posted in the big turtle-thread and two new ones.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Fyrdoc (Apr 1, 2006)

I have one too. Out of the box it is keeping amazing time. +1.5 sec/day on the wrist.


----------



## freight (Jan 4, 2016)

Mine says hello.


----------



## Fyrdoc (Apr 1, 2006)

freight said:


> Mine says hello.
> 
> View attachment 8107866


Hello


----------



## L84AD8 (Apr 15, 2016)

oldfatherthames said:


> It's been some time and I'm still enjoying my SRP775....
> I just want to complete this collection of pictures with one that I posted in the big turtle-thread and two new ones.


oldfatherthames, no way is this collection of pictures complete, please continue posting with your awesome photos!! :-!
This thread is one big influence that i have a turtle on my wrist, keep up the good work! ;-)


----------



## solchitlins (Mar 1, 2006)

I think I want one of these but wish I could see one in the flesh first.
I ordered the orange diver with the gold hands and bezel once, SKX011J, and found it a bit too funky.

But maybe in black this is more subdued?

Normally I would go for the black 777 but I have a black sumo and 2 all black divers seems redundant. I'm not really a blue or pepsi guy either.

What to do?


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

L84AD8 said:


> oldfatherthames, no way is this collection of pictures complete, please continue posting with your awesome photos!! :-!
> This thread is one big influence that i have a turtle on my wrist, keep up the good work! ;-)


Thanks man, very kind! 



solchitlins said:


> I think I want one of these but wish I could see one in the flesh first.
> I ordered the orange diver with the gold hands and bezel once, SKX011J, and found it a bit too funky.
> 
> But maybe in black this is more subdued?
> ...


Well, if you came here to find someone to reassure you, that the SRP775 is not too funky ... man, you came to the right place! Or no, wait! I think the SRP775 is very funky, but in a withdrawn way, because the golden accents are compensated by the retro design of the cushion case. It's so beautiful but still it's a toolish design and that's a very nice combination.

What can I say to help you? I normally wear my Omega Railmaster everyday, I'm into classic, timeless, straight, clean and functional, no-nonsense designs. No bling-bling, please, no watches that scream out loud "here I am" and - as you wrote - I'm also no 'blue or pepsi guy' and most of all (I stated this many times here) I could never imagine to wear a watch with golden details before the many pictures of the SRP775 grew on me so much, that I wanted one. I had ordered the SRP777 before and switched to the 775 then.

Just look at the many wristshots I've shown in this thread and think about putting the SRP775 on a monochrome rubber or nato/zulu. This brings out the cushion case so much more than a metal bracelet does and with a rubber it's more a diver than with metal bracelets. In my view, a metal bracelet is almost 'too much' with the SRP775.

I also had a black Sumo before. Functional wise the Sumo is a diver of course, but it's design is so beautiful, I think of the Sumo more as a dressdiver. Or to put it even harder (it's rather a compliment): The Sumo is a dresswatch with a divers face. (And btw, it looks more expensive, it looks like more value optically.)

The Turtle is toolwatch, it's a real diver, no luxury item and the only little thing that is blingy (and a bit cheap) here are the reflections of the outside of the bezel, but not the golden accents. As someone stated here "This is the people's watch." Get it and rock it and keep your Sumo as a dresswatch for cocktail parties. ;-)


----------



## solchitlins (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks! That's exactly what I needed to hear


----------



## chbx (Sep 9, 2013)

i'm quite into object photography too... mainly other things than watches but some watches too.

pls take my compliments - that is some awesome photography! 10/10.. and great watches!


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

chbx said:


> i'm quite into object photography too... mainly other things than watches but some watches too.
> 
> pls take my compliments - that is some awesome photography! 10/10.. and great watches!


Thank you so much! And - having just viewed your photos yon flickr - please accept the same compliments from me in return! Beautiful stuff! b-)

Cheers!
Bernd

A new one:


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

5 star thread.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

banderor said:


> 5 star thread.


Thank you very much! b-)

I got a new one to share:









And on a side note: In the big thread about the X-Turtles I was asked about my opinion on the two Watchgecko/BonettoCinturini straps #284 and #317 and I quote myself and also add the graphic I made regarding the straps here, as I featured them in many pictures on this thread, especially with many wristshots in post #2:



oldfatherthames said:


> If the question is, what strap I 'like' best ... ... well, that's another story:
> 
> Have a look at the graphic I made further down below, which should help. The #284 is thinner, more flexible and therefore more comfortable to wear. It's keeper has a thinner mandrel and easier to open and the strap is easier to pull out of the loops. The thinner open end of the #284 also gives less resistance to fabric and will be easier to wear under a pullover/sweater etc.
> The noticeably more massive #317 really works against the fabric and depending how thin you wrist is and therefore how much the open end approaches the sides of your wrist either the end of the strap pushes the fabric or in case of harder fabric (winter pullovers), the fabric will push the strap, which will give you feeling as if someone steadily pushes one end of the watch case towards the upper curve of your wrist. This maybe kind of nitpicking, but can be an issue.
> ...











Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## TimeZone.72 (Jan 9, 2013)

oldfatherthames said:


> PS: Re modding:
> 
> There's one thing that would make it perfect for me: A bezel in the exactly the same style, but with the color being a less yellowish and more classic old-gold instead!
> I love the SRP775 and quite like the color of the bezel and depending on the light, it changes from ochery (I like) to yellow. That tone has a bit of pop, marketing-slang would say 'young and fresh', but it contradicts the nice golden accents of the dial. Yes, a bezel with old gold, that would be that last special touch, that would make it oustanding!
> ...


Give it 10 - 15 yrs and you'll probably get the "old gold" accent that you're looking for. ;-) By the way you did a great job with your photos! :-!


----------



## kartadmin (Jan 11, 2016)

simply wow.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

TimeZone.72 said:


> Give it 10 - 15 yrs and you'll probably get the "old gold" accent that you're looking for. ;-)


 Yeah! Some time ago somewhere else here I wrote, that especially the SRP775 should become a real vintage beauty, when worn und used long time. (*making a note to myself, to post a picture of my copy in ten years again*) And no, I won't preage that bezel - I swear! 



TimeZone.72 said:


> By the way you did a great job with your photos! :-!





kartadmin said:


> simply wow.


Thanks, mates! Glad you enjoyed this! b-)

Summertime is coming big time:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

(just adding recent pics to the collection)


----------



## anaplian (Jan 4, 2014)

Bernd, mate, I was aimlessly trawling around WUS, I came across this thread, saw your great pictures and have just ordered an SRP775 on impulse as a result. My first watch purchase in 16 months. I was doing so well resisting temptation up till now. I don't know whether to thank you or curse you.

Seriously, great pics though.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Hey anaplian, my friend,

thank you so much! Then I wish you from the heart that you will enjoy this beauty as much as I do! 

I'm well aware that some of the pictures make it easy to fall in love with the watch, but with now over 60 fotos across this thread and the many wristshots (especially those in post #2 and #51, which were done from a distance with a 105 mm lens and show a very natural, undistorted view) I tried not to glorify the SRP775.

I think as typical Seiko delivers a fair package price-wise with these turtles. A bit more value overall than one get's with the SKX, also an ISO 6425 compliant diver but with a hacking and handwinding movement that's proven and reliable and a much better bracelet. 
And boy, the design! I really have a strong love affair going with the shape of the cushion case and how Seiko got the golden accents right on the SRP775, even though the gold on the bezel is more ochery and sometimes a bit yellow depending on the light.

So much fun and I hope you'll experience this also!

This is from today (as shown on the big turtle thread already):









Best wishes!
Bernd


----------



## KeepItTicking (Jul 18, 2011)

I love that rail master, so simple and so elegant!!


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

bmendick1 said:


> I love that rail master, so simple and so elegant!!


Yeah! 

Sorry WUS, I can't resist:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## douglasf13 (Aug 17, 2013)

Great thread! The black face Aqua Terra version of your Railmaster is my daily watch, and I ordered the SRP777 a few days ago, so it looks like we're of similar minds.  I can't wait for the Seiko to arrive!


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

douglasf13 said:


> Great thread! The black face Aqua Terra version of your Railmaster is my daily watch, and I ordered the SRP777 a few days ago, so it looks like we're of similar minds.  I can't wait for the Seiko to arrive!


Thanks and high-five! 

And congrats, you got a classic, timeless, no-fashion design with your early Aqua Terra! As much as with the Railmaster, Omega really nailed it way back then in my eyes. You will surely need a very good excuse, if you should ever let that one go.

Wishing you much fun with your soon-to-come SRP777! b-)

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## coontz74 (Feb 24, 2015)

douglasf13 said:


> Great thread! The black face Aqua Terra version of your Railmaster is my daily watch, and I ordered the SRP777 a few days ago, so it looks like we're of similar minds.  I can't wait for the Seiko to arrive!


Not to hijack, sorry oldfatherhames, would you mind pm'ing me where you located a SRP777? I have found a couple overseas but way overpriced for me. Thanks.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

No problem coontz74, we're all innocent victims of the same passion. ;-)

Good luck!


----------



## anaplian (Jan 4, 2014)

oldfatherthames said:


> Hey anaplian, my friend,
> 
> thank you so much! Then I wish you from the heart that you will enjoy this beauty as much as I do!
> 
> ...


Thanks Bernd. My collection is mostly monochrome - Black Omega AT, Speedy Pro, Nomos Orion, Stowa Antea. I was kinda looking for a watch with a little colour in it and maybe a retro diver - I'm not a fan of most modern divers as they seem to have lost the toolish nature which dive watches need IMO. Modern Rolex and Omega dive watches are luxury watches first and tool watches second - if at all.

I seriously considered the Black Bay Red but it seemed, to me, to lack authenticity and also was more than I wanted to spend. The Oris 65 was also a contender but also was too much, for me, for what would be a casual funky novelty watch. The Seiko Turtle by contrast, is rugged and very cheap - but still has a funky colourful retro vibe. It's a watch that I won't be scared to get beat up and will, if anything, look even better with some battle scars.


----------



## anaplian (Jan 4, 2014)

douglasf13 said:


> Great thread! The black face Aqua Terra version of your Railmaster is my daily watch, and I ordered the SRP777 a few days ago, so it looks like we're of similar minds.  I can't wait for the Seiko to arrive!


Heh. I have the black-dialled 8500 AT as my daily wear. The only problem with ATs and Railmasters is that after buying one you never really need to buy another watch as they're so versatile.


----------



## douglasf13 (Aug 17, 2013)

coontz74 said:


> Not to hijack, sorry oldfatherhames, would you mind pm'ing me where you located a SRP777? I have found a couple overseas but way overpriced for me. Thanks.


Hi. I found it on eBay from what is supposedly an authorized dealer in NY, so we'll see. Paid about $350.


----------



## douglasf13 (Aug 17, 2013)

anaplian said:


> Heh. I have the black-dialled 8500 AT as my daily wear. The only problem with ATs and Railmasters is that after buying one you never really need to buy another watch as they're so versatile.


Yeah, my two main watches are the AT 2500 and a SubDate 16610, and they're both just about as versatile is it gets, which makes it hard to pick between them. I always wanted a Sub, so I bought it thinking that it would replace my AT, but I still wear the AT more (on a strap.)

I can't wait to receive my SRP777, because I like the tool'ish nature of it, and I very may well get rid of my SubDate, because I just don't wear it often these days. If I don't wear the SRP777 often, I'm fine with it, since it is so much less expensive...but I think I'll wear it a lot. As was mentioned on another thread, I love that the new "turtle" price has more or less tracked with inflation since the 70s, whereas the Sub has increased in price by about 7X inflation! Makes me feel a little silly about buying the Rolex.


----------



## coontz74 (Feb 24, 2015)

douglasf13 said:


> Hi. I found it on eBay from what is supposedly an authorized dealer in NY, so we'll see. Paid about $350.


Thanks for the info. I'll keep searching.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

anaplian said:


> Thanks Bernd. My collection is mostly monochrome - Black Omega AT, Speedy Pro, Nomos Orion, Stowa Antea. I was kinda looking for a watch with a little colour in it and maybe a retro diver - I'm not a fan of most modern divers as they seem to have lost the toolish nature which dive watches need IMO. Modern Rolex and Omega dive watches are luxury watches first and tool watches second - if at all.
> 
> I seriously considered the Black Bay Red but it seemed, to me, to lack authenticity and also was more than I wanted to spend. The Oris 65 was also a contender but also was too much, for me, for what would be a casual funky novelty watch. The Seiko Turtle by contrast, is rugged and very cheap - but still has a funky colourful retro vibe. It's a watch that I won't be scared to get beat up and will, if anything, look even better with some battle scars.


That's exactly how I feel and wonderfully worded. I don't want offend anyone, but I think many current dive watches have become fashion items. While 'retro' also is trend and a kind of fashion, the reissued turtles are at least cheap enough to not be a status symbol. b-)



anaplian said:


> Heh. I have the black-dialled 8500 AT as my daily wear. The only problem with ATs and Railmasters is that after buying one you never really need to buy another watch as they're so versatile.


Same here with my Railmaster, but there's a reason, we folks meet on a watch board. ;-)



douglasf13 said:


> I can't wait to receive my SRP777, because I like the tool'ish nature of it, and I very may well get rid of my SubDate, because I just don't wear it often these days. If I don't wear the SRP777 often, I'm fine with it, since it is so much less expensive...but I think I'll wear it a lot.


These X-Turtles are just pure fun! Basic but very charming beater-divers. I wear mine much more often than for the reasons I bought it. Often it's the simple things. 

I had already thought about it formerly, but talking to you guys now made me make pictures of my favorite duo:

















Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## douglasf13 (Aug 17, 2013)

oldfatherthames said:


> I had already thought about it formerly, but talking to you guys now made me make pictures of my favorite duo:
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


Thanks for these pics! It gives me a great idea as to how my AT will compare to the SRP777 in size. The SRP777 doesn't seem all that big, which I'm happy about.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

douglasf13 said:


> Thanks for these pics! It gives me a great idea as to how my AT will compare to the SRP777 in size. The SRP777 doesn't seem all that big, which I'm happy about.


Then I have this one for you:









Please note, that the Railmaster is not so centered here on my wrist as the Turtle is and my arm is not exactly angled the same, but these were shot from the same distance in the same session. Btw, my Railmaster is the 39,2 mm version (it measures 47 mm above the horns), I guess our AT is 39,2 too. They have the same case as you surely know.

But there's another thing to keep in mind: Because of the prominent numbered indices, the Railmaster looks bigger than the AT with the same size. I've seen your AT in the flesh next to mine.

However, if there's flesh on your wrist above and below the lugs with your AT, you should be happy with your SRP777 very soon. Due to the cushion case the turtles wear smaller than their size does suggest. 

Also look at this for absolute dimensions, those of my wrist included:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## douglasf13 (Aug 17, 2013)

oldfatherthames said:


> Then I have this one for you:
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


Excellent, thank you. My AT does wear large, and I've learned that it's very much about dial size. Even though my Sub is a larger watch, the AT wears a little larger (except in height.) My wrists are similar to yours, and I think that Seiko looks great, so I'm excited. I normally don't like big watches, but the SRP77x is the right kind of big.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

douglasf13 said:


> Excellent, thank you. My AT does wear large, and I've learned that it's very much about dial size. Even though my Sub is a larger watch, the AT wears a little larger (except in height.) My wrists are similar to yours, and I think that Seiko looks great, so I'm excited. I normally don't like big watches, but the SRP77x is the right kind of big.


Yes, it's much about the dial size and style.

Ok, then, at last, shot with the same lens at a comparable distance as the wristshots above ... same wrist, different watch:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## douglasf13 (Aug 17, 2013)

oldfatherthames said:


> Yes, it's much about the dial size and style.
> 
> Ok, then, at last, shot with the same lens at a comparable distance as the wristshots above ... same wrist, different watch:
> 
> ...


Fantastic. That's my exact SubDate, too. |> I appreciate the short-tele pics. We usually only see wide angle shots, which make all watches look huge.


----------



## anaplian (Jan 4, 2014)

I was a little worried that I'd ordered a watch that would be too big for my wrists (6.75" and quite round). However, I've just discovered that lug-to-lug the Turtle is the same as the Speedy Pro - a watch which I already own and which, when I wear it, I can see skin both above and below the lugs. So, hopefully, the Turtle will look OK. Fingers crossed


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Dropping by to thank you for inspiring me to go for the 775. Mine arrived yesterday and super happy with it, thanks Bernd!


----------



## itsKibble (May 24, 2016)

Beautiful photos! I love seeing someone appreciate their watches enough to capture the moment of them with their cameras.
Looking forward to more posts from you!


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

anaplian said:


> I was a little worried that I'd ordered a watch that would be too big for my wrists (6.75" and quite round). However, I've just discovered that lug-to-lug the Turtle is the same as the Speedy Pro - a watch which I already own and which, when I wear it, I can see skin both above and below the lugs. So, hopefully, the Turtle will look OK. Fingers crossed


Seiko divers - esp the SKX and Turtle - seem to fit any wrist well. Seiko did a magnificent job of sculpting a beautiful case visually and one that wears even better than it looks.

I tried to go away from them for a while, trying various brands, but I keep coming back. Now I have three SKX models (007K, 007J, 009K) and can't stop wearing them.

I'll be getting a Turtle soon I bet. At first I didn't like it, but now it's really growing on me. I want the Pepsi Padi model. Gorgeous!

I try to stay away.....but dang Seiko....they're awesome!

Time to make the donuts...


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

anaplian said:


> I was a little worried that I'd ordered a watch that would be too big for my wrists (6.75" and quite round). However, I've just discovered that lug-to-lug the Turtle is the same as the Speedy Pro - a watch which I already own and which, when I wear it, I can see skin both above and below the lugs. So, hopefully, the Turtle will look OK. Fingers crossed


As seen on the big turtle thread your SRP775 fits your wrist perfect! I repeat it here: Have fun! b-)



banderor said:


> Dropping by to thank you for inspiring me to go for the 775. Mine arrived yesterday and super happy with it, thanks Bernd!


Wow! Very kind, thank you, and also thanks for contributing your picture, which nicely shows the dial detail and the golden accents of the hands - well done! Enjoy that golden wristwatch queen! 

This one's for you:









;-)
(Ah, you changed your avatar in the meantime, so this picture is an 'insider' now. ;-) )



Dec1968 said:


> Seiko divers [...]
> 
> I'll be getting a Turtle soon I bet. At first I didn't like it, but now it's really growing on me. I want the Pepsi Padi model. Gorgeous!
> 
> I try to stay away.....but dang Seiko....they're awesome!


Yeah! Hard to resist, so truly original in and originally by their design. I didn't need a diver, but I simply had to get a Seiko diver again. :-d

And ... uuh, the Pepsi-Padi, man! That one really has rich colours and the sunburst dial makes them pop so much. Pepsi is not my style, but one is a star! |>



itsKibble said:


> Beautiful photos! I love seeing someone appreciate their watches enough to capture the moment of them with their cameras.
> Looking forward to more posts from you!


Thank you so much! I really appreciate your words. b-)

This gives me the opportunity to add recent pics. 

















Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## dkpw (Jan 12, 2009)

Superb photos - Bernd great skill on display to show off a very nice watch. Mine is only a few days old but he says hello.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

dkpw said:


> Superb photos - Bernd great skill on display to show off a very nice watch. Mine is only a few days old but he says hello.


David, thank you very much and many thanks for participating here and showing that excellent picture! Much appreciated. It's almost impossible to make the SRP look not attractive, but it looks stunning on your photo - great colours! b-)
Wish you all the fun!

While I'm here, I'm adding two recent pictures I took because I decided that the monsoon days we recently had over here must be good for something more, than not having to water the plants in my garden by myself. ;-)

















Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## dkpw (Jan 12, 2009)

Many thanks Bernd and another two lovely shots - I'm sure your plants won't be thirsty! Next thing for my turtle is a waffle - not their usual food but they like them!


----------



## TP1 (Jun 14, 2016)

Great photos. The gold accents are growing on me.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Oldfather your photos are excellent. I've had my 775 since February. Wasn't my first choice, but went for a deal. It's really grown on me now as I like the vintage feel. Here are a few average phone pics showing it's versatility for me.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

TP1 said:


> Great photos. The gold accents are growing on me.


Thank you and welcome! You're not alone. 



59yukon01 said:


> Oldfather your photos are excellent. I've had my 775 since February. Wasn't my first choice, but went for a deal. It's really grown on me now as I like the vintage feel. Here are a few average phone pics showing it's versatility for me.
> ...


Hey 59yukon01, thanks and thank you very much for joining here! 

Mine I picked up end of January and been in love with from the first minute. I'm still amazed how charming this one is and how much fun for the prize, so I get the idea, when you say it has really grown on you. 
And your pictures proof it, the SRP775 is a first class strap queen. Be it metal, simple black, grey or anything earthy-coloured no matter if a light beige or a dark brown and even on a green strap, it just works. The massive black helps of course with the versatility, but the golden accents complement so well with so much colors and simply make the icing on the cake. Thanks again! |>

I made a new one, getting' a bit romantic this time:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Hi Bernd - Let me share my "775 Turtle" story in your thread, along with an update on a week of ownership. Like you and others, I was originally angling for a 777 Turtle. In my case, I found them hard to source right now for a reasonable price.

I've been an admirer of your 775 thread for awhile. It hit me that I'll be able to get a 777 Turtle later this summer or next fall, or next year, when supply goes up and price goes down. But I was ready to invest in a Turtle right now. Then I saw a 775 come up for a deal from a NYC vendor and took the plunge.

As soon as it arrived I knew it was the right decision. My example has excellent dial alignment, day/date window alignment, bezel action and is keeping time at +4 seconds a day so far. Of course, all of these things can be easily fixed by a competent watchmaker if anyone does have those issues with their purchase.

Seiko has a tendency to phase out alternate colorways over time, for example orange-dialed Sumos haven't been available new for some time but the black Sumo and the Bluemo remain in production. I think eventually, say in 3-5 years, the 775 gold accented colorway may be discontinued while the 777 and 773 remain in production for a decade or more. That's just a guess, but if it comes to be, the 775 will be a valuable collector's item in the not-too-distant future. Right now the Turtles are being offered in so many colorways -- Black, Blue, Gold Accents, Pepsi, Coke -- there is no way Seiko will continue manufacturing all these variations down the line. They'll likely be more LE's like the PADI though.

Here's a picture I just took this lazy Sunday morning. This snap captures the true size of the watch on my wrist. iPhone pictures always distort and make watches look a lot larger than they are on my wrist. I took this pic with a Panasonic DMC-LX3 point and shoot. It's the exact same camera as the Leica D-LUX 3, except for the branding.


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

Don't know why but I never seem to wear this 775:










Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

mario24601 said:


> Don't know why but I never seem to wear this 775:...


LOL, ok! ;-)

Thanks for showing! I quite like the endmill/presidential style bracelet and I think it's a nice fit for the Turtle. I even thought about ordering one, but I'm not really sure, if I find it a bit too prominent. But with my SRP775 I'm a fan of rubber anyway. Btw, your end-links are great old style!



banderor said:


> Here's a picture I just took this lazy Sunday morning. This snap captures the true size of the watch on my wrist. iPhone pictures always distort and make watches look a lot larger than they are on my wrist. I took this pic with a Panasonic DMC-LX3 point and shoot. It's the exact same camera as the Leica D-LUX 3, except for the branding.


Yep, that's why I do the majority of my wristshots from a distance with a light tele.
It's perfect on your wrist! b-)



banderor said:


> Hi Bernd - Let me share my "775 Turtle" story in your thread, along with an update on a week of ownership. ...


Banderor, thank you for sharing! That's interesting talk.

When my jeweller handed my preordered SRP775 over to me my first impulse was "Wow, it's a beauty" and in the same second my next thought was "order a another one and put it in the drawer!". I didn't do and I don't think I will. I'm still dreaming about a adding a Grand Seiko and every now and then pictures of the Marinemaster evoke that same old desire ... a second unused SRP775 would only reduce the budget.
But yes, though I didn't reflect in that moment, the idea was, that this could become a collectors item. Now half a year later from what I see on the boards, the SRP775 seems to be a big success and should that be true, maybe Seiko will rather phase out other variants. We'll see. However, I'm really wearing my watches and love them for every scar they took in the years they were with me and that sexy 775-beater will surely be a great vintage queen in the future. I'm still young enough to beat it some decades. 

A new one from today, not exactly flippers but whose divin' anyway? :-d









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

oldfatherthames said:


> ... from what I see on the boards, the SRP775 seems to be a big success and should that be true, maybe Seiko will rather phase out other variants. We'll see.


Maybe the black 777 will be more numerous going forward when supply increases and starts to meet demand? On the other hand, I was surprised to see on the Philippine Watch Club poll that more respondents own the 775 than any other version! And it's my understanding that in the PI you can just go down the street to the store and see variants live in person.









PhilippineWatchClub.org • View topic - New Seiko Prospex aka "Pagong Re-issue"


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

banderor, interesting to see. I would have assumed, that the SRP775 would be rather popular over there, but not so much as the poll shows. Of course that's only a small excerpt, but I don't think it's because of the supply. I think that the 777 and 775 were the ones, that were supplied the most, while the Pepsi came late to the party. Btw, I see no shortage of these models over here since late April over here.

Here on WUS my impression is that there are astonishingly many SRP775 shown, while on Germanys biggest watch board (uhrforum) the black and blue ones are much more common in my perception.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Stas (May 14, 2016)

Bernd, just wanted to say big Thank you for this great thread and awesome photos! I was looking for a durable watch to supplement my Speedy Pro and was thinking about SKX007 but was not 100% sure, but then saw SRP775 and just felt in love. And after seeng your photos recently I purchased one. The metal bracelet is not my thing, so today I received 'Zuludiver 317' from Watchgecko, which again, I got to know thanks to your photos and I think this is a great looking strap.

Can I ask you please, do you use this strap with the spring bars, which Watchgecko supplied with it? I was not able to fit the original Seiko spring bars in to this strap, but those from Watchgecko felt a bit loose in the lugs holes.

Also I was surprised how it is actually hard to open this strap! I spent a good 15 mins trying to take the turtle from my wrist and figuring out how to open the buckle without damaging the rubber... Could you please suggest what is the best way to open the buckle? Due to its shape, the keeper always badly stuck in the hole... I have to stretch the rubber and put quite some pressure to push the keeper out of the hole, which doesn't seem very healthy for the rubber.

Thanks!


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Stas said:


> ...The metal bracelet is not my thing, so today I received 'Zuludiver 317' from Watchgecko, which again, I got to know thanks to your photos and I think this is a great looking strap.
> Can I ask you please, do you use this strap with the spring bars, which Watchgecko supplied with it? I was not able to fit the original Seiko spring bars in to this strap, but those from Watchgecko felt a bit loose in the lugs holes.


Hey, Stas!

Thank you very much!

Yes, the Watchgecko spring bars are a bit loose in the holes of the lugs, because their end's diameter is a bit too small. Also you will notice a sound like a 'clack' when giving some pressure on the middle of the bar because of that.
I used them for a while, but then switched to other spring bar with 1,2 mm ends. I gave a link to them here on this thread, but I won't repeat it, because I would rather suggest these bars now: https://toxicnatos.myshopify.com/products/toxicbars?variant=20128078785 which were recommended here https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/@@@[email protected]@@@-2716233-236.html#post31099602
Please see also the three answers to the post linked above.



Stas said:


> Also I was surprised how it is actually hard to open this strap! I spent a good 15 mins trying to take the turtle from my wrist and figuring out how to open the buckle without damaging the rubber... Could you please suggest what is the best way to open the buckle? Due to its shape, the keeper always badly stuck in the hole... I have to stretch the rubber and put quite some pressure to push the keeper out of the hole, which doesn't seem very healthy for the rubber.


Yes, stretching and pressure. ;-)

I'm just brutally pulling the rubber out of the buckle until the keeper (mandrel) comes out of the hole. Pulling the rubber towards the buckle's end (aka bending it over the buckle's end while pulling) helps that process. You could also push down the buckle's end with your thumb while pulling out the rubber.

I cannot guarantee, I'm right with that feeling, but in my perception the rubber got a bit softer in the six months I'm using it. But maybe I just got so used opening with much force that I feel the process is easy. 

Have fun with your SRP775! b-)

Cheers
Bernd

... adding a recent picture while I'm here:


----------



## Stas (May 14, 2016)

Thank you very much!

Hope those toxic bars will be back in stock soon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marmutertawa (Apr 3, 2016)

It is a great watch. I have one personally but the vintage turtle will always be in my heart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gregorinho (Aug 23, 2015)

Wow wonderful pictures mate, very nice shots!!


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Stas said:


> Hope those toxic bars will be back in stock soon


Me too, I'll order them also then. ;-)



marmutertawa said:


> It is a great watch. I have one personally but the vintage turtle will always be in my heart


:-!
Well, I never had the old turtle but to me these new turtles are to celebrate the orginal, they are an obeisance to the 'mother'.



Gregorinho said:


> Wow wonderful pictures mate, very nice shots!!


Thank you very much, glad you liked it! b-)

Adding a new one from today:









Cheers
Bernd


----------



## Stas (May 14, 2016)

oldfatherthames said:


> Me too, I'll order them also then. ;-)


Actually I just saw Watchgecko selling 22x2mm diver watch spring bars with the tip diameter 1.1mm. May be will try them with my next straps order 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Stas said:


> Actually I just saw Watchgecko selling 22x2mm diver watch spring bars with the tip diameter 1.1mm. May be will try them with my next straps order


Aha! 
Ok, I took out a calliper: The spring bars that WatchGecko had supplied with my 22 mm straps (#317, #274 and that Nylon Sports strap) are 1,8mm thick. And they are a tight fit when pushing them through the guideway of the #317. But this was with a new one (a back up I have). Pushing them through (and getting them out of) the #317 I'm using for six months now was noticeably more easy as the rubber has given in a bit, got more flexible. So getting' the 2mm new bars through will afford quite some force in the beginning with your new #317.

Then I took the calliper to the original Seiko fat spring bars, which are too fat (thick) for the #317 as known. Their end measures here 1,1 mm. This is not scientific, it's what I see. So these new WatchGecko spring bars with 1,1mm ends should be just fine, although spring bars with 1,2mm ends should be just that tad more tight.
And there's another thing to think about: Are these these new WatchGecko bars shoulderless? I haven't found shoulderless ones at their site.

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## Stas (May 14, 2016)

oldfatherthames said:


> Aha!
> Ok, I took out a calliper: The spring bars that WatchGecko had supplied with my 22 mm straps (#317, #274 and that Nylon Sports strap) are 1,8mm thick. And they are a tight fit when pushing them through the guideway of the #317. But this was with a new one (a back up I have). Pushing them through (and getting them out of) the #317 I'm using for six months now was noticeably more easy as the rubber has given in a bit, got more flexible. So getting' the 2mm new bars through will afford quite some force in the beginning with your new #317.
> 
> Then I took the calliper to the original Seiko fat spring bars, which are too fat (thick) for the #317 as known. Their end measures here 1,1 mm. This is not scientific, it's what I see. So these new WatchGecko spring bars with 1,1mm ends should be just fine, although spring bars with 1,2mm ends should be just that tad more tight.
> ...


Yes, the tip size is the same to the original ones. But they are not shoulderless  Actually I think I prefer a shoulders as I use a Bregeon tool and feel much more control on the situation. There is more chance to gently push and hold the bar all the way out instead of pushing through the hole and watching how it jumps out and scratches the shiny lug 

I was curious and impatient and already ordered a shoulderless ones yesterday, the same as unavailable Toxic Bars but from twente(o) seller on ebay. Hope they arrive soon form Australia (5-10 days). But I think I will try the WatchGecko's as well. Turtle inspired me and I found myself looking at 7002-700A or SKX007 already... Maybe I'll need more spring bars soon 

Thanks
Stas


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

@Stas, yeah, they don't have to be shoulderless necessarily. I have such tools too and get the idea about working the bars out of the lugs. 

If you like please report back when you have received those WatchGecko spring bars. I haven't ordered any new bars yet, I'm not in hurry. Thank you, Sir!

Adding a wristshot ...









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Caye (Dec 8, 2014)

I was following your thread with great interest and finally pulled the trigger

Here's couple of mine to show how golden turtle is the best of the bunch  I didn't think it would really work with moto rosso strap, but missus likes it so it must be good

Waiting on 317 of course ;-)


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

Great photos. Thanks!


----------



## dkpw (Jan 12, 2009)

My Turtle eats waffles.


----------



## dkpw (Jan 12, 2009)

Opps I forgot to add. Before I put the waffle on, I decided to weigh the watch. The turtle with strap is a hefty 190 gm, head only 90.6 gm and the 108.2 gm on the waffle. So if my calculator is correct, the bracelet, with one link removed weighs 99.4 gms and the waffle is a mere 17.6 gm.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

RFCII said:


> Great photos. Thanks!


Thank you! b-)



Caye said:


> Here's couple of mine to show how golden turtle is the best of the bunch  I didn't think it would really work with moto rosso strap, but missus likes it so it must be good


Caye, thank you for participating here and for your yummy pictures! And congratulations, I quite like the watch you acquired. 

I can see why she likes that strap. The colours works great with the watch. I saw a pictures of the SRP775 with a dark red nato and that was quite sparkling in a nice way. The pattern adds some dynamic on top.



Caye said:


> Waiting on 317 of course ;-)


Hahaha, of course! That one made me smile big time. :-d



dkpw said:


> My Turtle eats waffles.


David, thanks to you too! Yeah, turtles and other divers traditionally eat waffles. 
That waffle strap was one I strongly considered for my SRP775. It's a great and classic choice - very true to style and though it is very solid and reduced due to it's toolish character it's simply beautiful in my eyes.



dkpw said:


> The turtle with strap is a hefty 190 gm, head only 90.6 gm and the 108.2 gm on the waffle.


I assume my 317 is heavier than the waffle strap. When I manage to get a new battery for my kitchen scale I will report back. 
...

Time to show pictures, a new wristshot from today and two recent ones I simply add here too:

























Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## sergiomontiel (Feb 21, 2016)

Really nice pictures. Love that omega as well. Its a great watch, i just dont love that cushion case.


----------



## Caye (Dec 8, 2014)

Here's one I took specially for the OP ;-)


----------



## Stas (May 14, 2016)

Caye said:


> Here's one I took specially for the OP ;-)


Just posted similar composition to another thread 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dkpw (Jan 12, 2009)

That is a very nice strap fellows - a 317? May one ask where you acquired it?
Many thanks.

David

PS in regards to time keeping mine is exceptionally good. It looses a few seconds during wear but if I rest it face up at night it gains time. If I lie it crown up it looses time. So with this simple self-regulation it's never more than 5 seconds off a day. I'm very pleased with that level of accuracy.


----------



## Stas (May 14, 2016)

dkpw said:


> That is a very nice strap fellows - a 317? May one ask where you acquired it?
> Many thanks.
> 
> David
> ...


Mine is from WtchGecko. But l'll suggest to get also their diver spring bars separately for better fit. Looking at their rubber and leather natos as well. But honestly like this one so much, don't even want to bother with changing. Will try it in the ocean in one week 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

dkpw said:


> That is a very nice strap fellows - a 317? May one ask where you acquired it?


In addition to Stas' answer and his great advice about the spring-bars let me inform you, that the WatchGecko/Bonetto Cinturini #317 has a matte buckle, while the Bonetto Cinturini has a polished one. (Otherwise they are the same.)
I have both, the difference is rather subtle, I'm using the WG/BC.



Caye said:


> Here's one I took specially for the OP ;-)





Stas said:


> Just posted similar composition to another thread


*LOL* ... WOW! :-d You guys are crazy! b-) Totally awesome, thank you so much! :-!

For the not so informed let me uncover this 'insider': Cayes picture is his great version of this picture.  ;-)

Ok, SRP775 on #317 with shoes ... I go on with this. My friends, as a tribute to you I just took of my sneakers:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Stas (May 14, 2016)

oldfatherthames said:


> In addition to Stas' answer and his great advice about the spring-bars let me inform you, that the WatchGecko/Bonetto Cinturini #317 has a matte buckle, while the Bonetto Cinturini has a polished one. (Otherwise they are the same.)
> I have both, the difference is rather subtle, I'm using the WG/BC.
> 
> *LOL* ... WOW! :-d You guys are crazy! b-) Totally awesome, thank you so much! :-!
> ...


I think I'm really crazy because I just realize I had a SUN instead of SAT  Wow, I'll have a longer weekend now!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Stas said:


> I think I'm really crazy because I just realize I had a SUN instead of SAT  Wow, I'll have a longer weekend now!


Don't worry _too_ much --> you didn't post it on Friday. (scnr!) 

Another one from today. ;-) ...









Cheers
Bernd


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

sergiomontiel said:


> Really nice pictures. Love that omega as well. Its a great watch, i just dont love that cushion case.


I was one of those people who didn't like the cushion case. At all. Thought it was bulbous and not very symmetrical.

Had a Steinhart OVM that I was not wearing so I took a chance on this watch (SRP773).

I'm not sold it on the bracelet, but on a NATO - I love it.

Find a watch shop that has one. Try it on.

It makes my SKX look small without looking bigger than the SKX, which kind of bothers me because I still love my SKX watches.

David


----------



## dkpw (Jan 12, 2009)

Many thanks to you both Stas and Bernd. Very kind of you to reply to so fully and quickly, and visually!  I shall pop in an order once I return from my holidays. I'm off here and yes my SRP775 is coming with me for some fishing, walking and bird-watching.



















Just up the road from my friend's usual stopping off point!


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

dkpw said:


> Many thanks to you both Stas and Bernd. Very kind of you to reply to so fully and quickly, and visually!  I shall pop in an order once I return from my holidays. I'm off here and yes my SRP775 is coming with me for some fishing, walking and bird-watching. ...


David, I'd love to be there! b-)

Regarding the #317: In the 'dive watches' forum there's a user that finds the #317 rather stiff and not following the contour of his wrist much. I cannot follow this and had ideas why his experience could be different, but there's another user who recommended a method getting the strap to fit better. I thought this could be interesting for you and others here. See post #173, #174 and #175 here: CALLING ALL BONETTO CINTURINI/ITALIAN rubber/natural rubber strap owners -pics pls?  - Page 18

On the #317's buckle, here's to show the difference polished vs matte. The left one is from the 'Bonetto Cinturini 317', the right one with the letters ZD (for ZuluDiver) is the 'WatchGecko Bonetto Cinturini Zuludiver 317':

















Cheers
Bernd


----------



## amoredimamma (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks a lot for sharing so many information and pictures of your SRP775!!! Watch Is wonderful and your pictures….. I own 3 original vintage turtles and I was thinking to buy a new one. I like very much the vintage look of the 775. Like many others I was waiting that prices drop down a bit but now having seen all your pictures I think I will start immediately to see where I can buy one. BTW where is it more convenient to find one of these beauties in Europe?
Thanks a lot for opening this post…!


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

amoredimamma, thanks a lot for the kind words, glad you enjoyed this! b-)

I'm not watching the market much, but I think prices have already come down and there's a decent share of second hand turtles, at least that's what I see on Germany's biggest watchboard (uhrforum). Sorry, I cannot help here really.

Ah, yeah, the original turtle! I'm glad I managed to restrict myself to only very few watches and this funky, golden accented new 775 gives so much fun since January, that it still keeps me from getting an 'old' turtle. Only a reissue of the Willard would torpedo my intentions.

Thank you again and best luck for finding one! Don't miss to post a picture then. 
--

Starting August with this one:









Cheers
Bernd


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

I'd like to update this thread.

1. I'm adding two recent pictures first. 
Btw, the first of them is a fine example how focal length affects the perception of the watch relative to the wrist. My SRP775 never looked as big on my wrist as here, the picture was taken at near distance with 30mm. Just compare this to with my other wristhots in this thread, the majority was done at 105mm and show a natural undistorted view.

2. I got a new bracelet in addition to my beloved WatchGecko/Bonetto Cinturini #317. It's the 'Super Jubilee' from Strapcode and I made a short-review with pictures and after that I'm adding also new pictures with the Jubilee.

Let's go! 

1.Recent pictures:

















2. Strapcode Super Jubilee:

Ordered last Thursday it arrived this Tuesday morning. Great service from Strapcode btw! I asked them some questions about the different clasps they offer and their support instantly replied with much dedication! |>

The end-links are nearly perfect. When viewed from the side, they appear to be a bit too long, but when viewed from the above they visually absolutely match with the end of the Turtle's lugs. Also when viewed from the side they flush with the lugs in the upper part (above the drilled holes for the spring-bars) and there's no gap beneath the bezel. Only below the line of the drilled horns you see them proturde a tiny bit because they are so massive (big). On the pictures this looks bigger than in the flesh.
To sum it up: On the wrist they are perfect for me. Overall quality is simply great as is the clasp. I opted for the 'Button Chamfer Clasp.

The SRP775 with the Super Jubilee sums up to 187 gr (it's 183 gr with the default Seiko metal bracelet). My wrist is 18-18,5 cm and I removed two links from either side of the clasp (it's now 174 gr with the Turtle) and am using the third micro-hole of the fine adjustment holes in the clasp for now. It wears a bit loosely as I like it that way.

Btw, after mounting the first end-link I instantly demounted it and put aside the spring-bars which Strapcode enclosed with the bracelet. Their end, which dives into the horns is 0,8mm and has too much play in the holes of the lugs. As a result the end-links 'move' a bit. Rats! I used the original Seiko bars and with them the end-links sit tight and straight.

Pictures:

















































3. And more pictures, I love it!

























Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

oldfatherthames said:


> Strapcode Super Jubilee:
> 
> The SRP775 with the Super Jubilee sums up to 187 gr (it's 183 gr with the default Seiko metal bracelet). My wrist is 18-18,5 cm and I removed two links from either side of the clasp (it's now 174 gr with the Turtle) and am using the third micro-hole of the fine adjustment holes in the clasp for now. It wears a bit loosely as I like it that way.
> 
> ...


Bernd,

Do the endlinks have the same brushed finish as the top of the watch? I'm on my phone so it's hard to tell. Your pics are always flawless so once I'm back on my computer I can see the pics better.

And does the bracelet taper from 22-18 or is it 22-20?

David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Dec1968 said:


> Do the endlinks have the same brushed finish as the top of the watch? I'm on my phone so it's hard to tell. Your pics are always flawless so once I'm back on my computer I can see the pics better.
> 
> And does the bracelet taper from 22-18 or is it 22-20?


The clasp is 18mm, so it tapers from 22-18mm. (The clasp of the default Seiko bracelet is 20mm.)

The end-links match extremely well. They have the same brushed finished, but they are brushed 'towards' the SRP755's body while the brushing of the case is 'rounded', following the bezel's curves. So two different directions of brushing meets and therefore they don't really match as they reflect different. And due to this it looks as if there is a minimal difference in brightness, but I am sure, that this is only due to the aforementioned difference in reflecting the light.

Not only in low light you will find the difference hard to tell.

I think the last picture of the review section gives a good idea what I'm speaking about and here's another picture, that shows the difference in appearance of the end-links versus the lugs quite well:









Cheers
Bernd


----------



## anaplian (Jan 4, 2014)

Hey Bernd, are you tempted by the PADI turtle?


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

oldfatherthames said:


> The clasp is 18mm, so it tapers from 22-18mm. (The clasp of the default Seiko bracelet is 20mm.)
> 
> The end-links match extremely well. They have the same brushed finished, but they are brushed 'towards' the SRP755's body while the brushing of the case is 'rounded', following the bezel's curves. So two different directions of brushing meets and therefore they don't really match as they reflect different. And due to this it looks as if there is a minimal difference in brightness, but I am sure, that this is only due to the aforementioned difference in reflecting the light.
> 
> ...


Ah I can see from that image. I do like a 22-18 taper. Used to prefer a 22-20....but my tastes have changed.

Thank you my friend 

David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

anaplian said:


> Hey Bernd, are you tempted by the PADI turtle?


Hey anaplian! 
No, absolutely not, but I like it and can definitely see why people go for it! It has that WOW-colour scheme, I love strong colours. And that sunburst dial on top - wo-ho-ho!
But it's not my style, too extravagant in some way. Unless my girl decorates me with an Hawaiian I'll pass. :-d



Dec1968 said:


> Ah I can see from that image. I do like a 22-18 taper. Used to prefer a 22-20....but my tastes have changed.


I prefer it also this way. 
But the clasp is fat, it has 21mm mostly along it's sides and at the flip-lock 22,6mm. But that's how it is and the clasp is great and visually it works. I'll make some pictures soon where you can see, how it the SJ follows the wrist and how the bottom of my wrist with the clasps looks.

One for the night:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

oldfatherthames said:


> One for the night


Great picture Bernd, especially like the colors of the background, looks like an oil painting. The watch looks great on this bracelet, and enjoyed your informative review. Thanks!


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

banderor said:


> Great picture Bernd, especially like the colors of the background, looks like an oil painting. The watch looks great on this bracelet, and enjoyed your informative review. Thanks!


Thank you man! b-)

Yes, it's an oil painting, excellent! Without the watch and focused on it, it looks this way ... but as the laquered finish of the surface which reflects it is rather rough, it will still be mysterious and this shows only a part of it. Which is good as I cannot reveal my identity being a mega-top vip in my country. Ok, just kidding. ;-)









Cheers
Bernd


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Dec1968 said:


> ... does the bracelet taper ...


My friend, you didn't ask for them, but I made them anyway. Here are some quick'n'dirty wristshots showing the Strapcode Super Jubilee from different angles.
I like to wear watches a bit leger/loosely on the wrist. On the second picture the clasp hangs a bit with distance from my wrist, not that the impression comes up, it would be so big. On picture no. 4 is more tight to the wrist because of the posture of my wrist there.

(As mentioned my clasp is the 'button chamfer clasp'. Strapcode told me, that it would be of the same height as the 'V-Clasp'. And they said, that the 'wetsuit ratchet buckle' would be heavier (no issue for me) and higher and longer when not extented than these clasps.)









































Cheers
Bernd


----------



## mbhawks23 (Jun 20, 2016)

Thanks Bernd for the awesome posts. It convinced me to get the 775, my first Turtle, and I have to say it is an awesome watch. You hear people talk about how a watch looks so much better in person and that applies to this Turtle probably more so than any other Seiko I've ever owned. Thinking about selling my SKX's, Monster and SARB to buy more Turtles!!!


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Hang on to the SKX......


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

mbhawks23 said:


> Thanks Bernd for the awesome posts. It convinced me to get the 775, my first Turtle, and I have to say it is an awesome watch. You hear people talk about how a watch looks so much better in person and that applies to this Turtle probably more so than any other Seiko I've ever owned. Thinking about selling my SKX's, Monster and SARB to buy more Turtles!!!


Thank you very much! When people tell me that my pictures had an influence I'm always glad when they are not disappointed afterwards. 

Nice pictures are so seductive and often larger than life. Sometimes I sit here looking at a new picture thinking "wow, the SRP775 is so beautiful". That is because I don't see the watch as the photo presents it. In the flesh is always different, but yes, I agree, the SRP775 is somehow special even in natura.

And ... see David's statement: Better think twice before you let the SKXs go and I would also rethink selling the SARB. I wouldn't sell a dresswatch if it's your only one unless I got a new one. The Turtles are great fun but no way a substitute when you are in need for a serious dresswatch - no matter how many folks are wearing a SeaSubPlanetsomewhat with suits.
--

And guess what ... a picture:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

The Power of Gold ;-)


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

banderor said:


> The Power of Gold ;-)...


... and its lure on the unsuspecting. 

Hey! Thank you for your picture here! Yum-yum! :-!

I take the opportunity to add recent pictures. Btw, I recently wondered and checked how many pictures of the SRP775 I have posted in this thread. With these it makes over a hundred now:

























Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## TopWatch (Aug 16, 2016)

Nice shots Bernd! This SRP775 is really classy and gives a retro feel.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

TopWatch said:


> Nice shots Bernd! This SRP775 is really classy and gives a retro feel.


TopWatch, thank you very much! b-)

And I agree. I feel that the Strapcode Super Jubilee amplifies the retro touch. Here's a new one:









Cheers
Bernd


----------



## amoredimamma (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi Bernd! finally I bought it. I love it! I like the bracelet but it's too heavy for me. For the moment I put on it a Black NATO but I like your Bonetto Cinturirni...
Here a few pictures.
Keep in touch!
Luca


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

amoredimamma said:


> Hi Bernd! finally I bought it. I love it! I like the bracelet but it's too heavy for me. For the moment I put on it a Black NATO but I like your Bonetto Cinturirni...
> Here a few pictures.
> Keep in touch!


Hey Luca!
Congratulations and thanks a lot for sharing these beautiful pictures! Glad you like it! b-)

I can see the SRP775 fits your wrist and suits your style - great looks! |>

--

Here's a new one ... the shape of things:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Love my 775. Pictures don't do this thing justice 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

trf2271 said:


> Love my 775.


Hi,

thank you for sharing your wristshot here! That strap is a very elegant choice colourwise with the SRP775 and it looks simply perfect on you! b-)



trf2271 said:


> Pictures don't do this thing justice


That's true but every promise they make ... the SRP775 keeps them. 

















Cheers
Bernd


----------



## Schoenzy (Apr 2, 2014)

Great photos OP. I didn't get too excited my this watch when I first saw it but these pictures have me under a spell. Love what you did with the super jubilee bracelet. My future watch purchase plans have been upended!


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Schoenzy said:


> Great photos OP. I didn't get too excited my this watch when I first saw it but these pictures have me under a spell. Love what you did with the super jubilee bracelet. My future watch purchase plans have been upended!


Thank you so much Schoenzy! b-)

I'm delighted myself how fabulous the Super Jubilee works with the SRP775 and wonder a bit why this combination seems rather rare, at least it's not existent when you search for pictures on the web.

The SRP775 is special. If you look at the other standard Turtles you have the SRP777, which is a classic and wicked, but apart from the overall design (Turtle), you could get a Sumo or Shogun etc instead. There's the SRP773, which is so beautiful and it's blue is a fairy tale, but you could buy a Blumo etc instead. We have the Pepsis ... you get the idea.
I don't say the SRP775 is nicer than these - it's matter of personal taste anyway - but it's colour scheme is not so widespread with alternative divers on the market, especially on the playground of budget and fun. And the gilden accents are so bonny with the Turtles vintage charm. 

--

sundown turtle:









Cheers
Bernd


----------



## amoredimamma (Feb 8, 2011)

Another shot taken today..


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

amoredimamma said:


> Another shot taken today..


Luca! b-)

The SRP755 ain't no dresswatch, but she's dressy! With your nice casual style it's simply groovy. 

--









Cheers
Bernd


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

amoredimamma said:


> Another shot taken today..


I can't tell if that is a black or a deep brown NATO.....

David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Dec1968 said:


> I can't tell if that is a black or a deep brown NATO.....


David, if he hasn't swapped the Nato it should be the black one from 2 days ago:



amoredimamma said:


> ... For the moment I put on it a Black NATO but I like your Bonetto Cinturirni...
> Here a few pictures.


But a dark brown would also look nice with his combination! Let's take it as a fashion consulting from you. ;-)

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Bernstein Turtle:









(That's the name of the vice's manufacturer. ;-))

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## amoredimamma (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi Guys, it's still the usual black Nato. I have never seen a dark brown (does it exist?) but it would be a very nice combo with the 775….
Thanks Bernd!


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Brown

David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Dec1968 said:


> Brown


Deepdarksuperchicbrown!  Thx!

--

Have a great weekend everybody!

















Cheers
Bernd


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Going to try and Endmill and a Super Jubilee on my 773.....pics soon....


David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Dec1968 said:


> Going to try and Endmill and a Super Jubilee on my 773.....pics soon....


David, I'm curious to learn how you like them! But don't forget, those are massive, they wear really heavy. They double up the weight. The Turtle is 92 gr without any strap/bracelet. With the Strapcode SJ it sums up to 187 gr. When you remove 4 links, it still will be 174 gr.

Ok, as a starting point as your wrist is only a bit smaller than mine:



oldfatherthames said:


> My wrist is 18-18,5 cm and I removed two links from either side of the clasp (it's now 174 gr with the Turtle) and am using the third micro-hole of the fine adjustment holes in the clasp for now. It wears a bit loosely as I like it that way.


If you would remove 4 links you would surely need to go to the 4th or 5th micro hole ( given your clasp has so much like mine, their smaller diver clasp has only 3). So I assume you would be better off to remove 5 links and then will not have to go so far at the clasps adjustment holes. For a quick start. 

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## amoredimamma (Feb 8, 2011)

I "revamp" a bit this interesting thread by adding a few more pictures I took on the week end: ...you know.... I had to bring the baby to the sea.....


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

amoredimamma said:


> I "revamp" a bit this interesting thread by adding a few more pictures I took on the week end: ...you know.... I had to bring the baby to the sea.....


Hey Luca! Thank you, very kind! And great stuff! :-!

Got a new wristshot, I guess we match a bit in style sometimes. 









Cheers
Bernd


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

oldfatherthames said:


> Hey Luca! Thank you, very kind! And great stuff! :-!
> 
> Got a new wristshot, I guess we match a bit in style sometimes.
> 
> ...


Great wristshot! But where are the python pants?! ;-)


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

lipschitz said:


> Great wristshot! But where are the python pants?! ;-)


LOL! Thanks a lot! b-)
It would have been too hot for this board, believe me! I took them off yesterday and as an avid lover of Zappa's stuff I know I'd better not wear the python stuff too long anyway. ;-)

Another variant I quite like:









Cheers
Bernd


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

oldfatherthames said:


> LOL! Thanks a lot! b-)
> It would have been too hot for this board, believe me! I took them off yesterday and as an avid lover of Zappa's stuff I know I'd better not wear the python stuff too long anyway. ;-)
> 
> Another variant I quite like:
> ...


This shot I like even a bit more. Great symmetry and composition.

The rest of your post of course is just a cheap excuse ;-)


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

lipschitz said:


> This shot I like even a bit more. Great symmetry and composition.


Thx! Yeah, me too!



lipschitz said:


> The rest of your post of course is just a cheap excuse ;-)


Of course! Well, it's my own fault I mentioned them. I knew when I registered that this is a _special interest_ forum. :-d

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

oldfatherthames said:


> LOL! Thanks a lot! b-)
> It would have been too hot for this board, believe me! I took them off yesterday and as an avid lover of Zappa's stuff I know I'd better not wear the python stuff too long anyway. ;-)


Apostrophe! (')


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

banderor said:


> Apostrophe! (') ...


Hahaha, thanks! Love the nose! 

"_Goodnight Austin, Texas, wherever you are!_" ;-)
--









Cheers
Bernd


----------



## 65rob (Oct 30, 2014)

Just got mine today, it looks great bezal sounds like the shogun a little tinny but not a problem.
they fit beautiful on the wrist.


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

oldfatherthames said:


> Hahaha, thanks! Love the nose!
> 
> "_Goodnight Austin, Texas, wherever you are!_" ;-)


_Yip-Aye-O-Ty-Ay_!!


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

My 773 with Super Jubilee (Bernd, you're going to bankrupt me...LOL)









David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

First of all let me state the most important:



banderor said:


> Yip-Aye-O-Ty-Ay!!


Yum-yum yummy-yummy-yum, yum-yum yummy-yummy-yum! :-d



65rob said:


> Just got mine today, it looks great bezal sounds like the shogun a little tinny but not a problem.
> they fit beautiful on the wrist.


Hey, nice to meet you! And congratulations! b-)

Yes the bezel is not a masterpiece built on Atlantis, but in the end the Turtle is just helluva fun. And so beautiful! 
But what is missing is a picture! Don't miss to show your beauty to us, here or on the big Turtle-thread. 



Dec1968 said:


> My 773 with Super Jubilee (Bernd, you're going to bankrupt me...LOL)


David, that's what friends are for! 

I had to smile when I read in the Turtle thread that you didn't like your SKX on the stock Jubilee and now so much love the Super Jubilee on your SRP773. Similar here strengthened by the fact that I never lusted for the SKX at all though I appreciate the watch as _the_ 'budget beater diver for life' per se.
With this in mind I had to imagine hard and a lot how the SJ would match my SRP775 and it works _so_ well with the Turtles, no matter which of them. :-!
--








Cheers
Bernd


----------



## 65rob (Oct 30, 2014)

When i get the new iphone in September i'll start harassing you with pics, my phone camera gone funny atm

regards
rob


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

65rob said:


> When i get the new iphone in September i'll start harassing you with pics...


Yes, please! 

--









Cheers
Bernd


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

oldfatherthames said:


> Yes, please!
> 
> --
> 
> ...


Bernd, why did you go with the v-clasp? I got the standard 3 hole clasp because I like a smaller clasp....

David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Dec1968 said:


> Bernd, why did you go with the v-clasp? I got the standard 3 hole clasp because I like a smaller clasp....


I didn't. That's the "Button Chamfer Clasp", which has a flatter V-end than the V-Clasp.
First, I wanted this because it looks smoother at the flip-lock than the V-Clasp in my eyes. And second was my impression from their pictures that every clasp there builds tall and the small Diver Clasp (your's) I feared would look to knob-like (small but high at the same time.). So I thought I should go with a longer clasp, which keeps a slim impression because of it's length. So it was a decision for me between 'Button-Chamfer' and 'V-Clasp'.

Now begins the longer story, read on if you're interested regarding the difference between Button Chamfer Clasp and V-Clasp:

They have no data for their clasps and as the V-Clasp seemed to be thinner (less thick in height) from the pictures, I send them an email, asking if my impression was right (V thinner than Button Chamfer) and their answer was: "_Actually the thickness of both clasps is same._" 
I wanted to chose the slimmer one but as they said 'the same' I opted for the one that I liked even more for the reasons mentioned earlier.

Then on a German board there was a user that didn't want to believe in their info because on the pictures they look really different in height. I measured my Button Chamfer and got 8mm and another user measured his V-clasp and got 'ca 7mm'. So not so much difference as the photos suggested.
The first other user than received his V-Clasp and insisted that it would be slimmer than the Button Chamfer (without being able to compare them in the flesh) ...
... and so I thought, I ask Strapcode once again. And this time, the very kind support guy (!) had a deeper look and said sorry and he stated:
"_V-Clasp is slimmer than Clasp-019, it's true.
Additionally, please refer to below picture again. Two yellow line is same length. Green line length is nearly same, but of course CLASP-019's is a little bit longer than V-CLASP._"









(Btw, Strapcode is fine with me quoting from our emails.)

To the left is V-Clasp (020), to the right it's Button Chamfer (019).

Still I don't have exact measurements and still they are said to be nearly of the same height, but somehow slimmer on the other hand. And the picture above which they sent to me shows clearly enough that whatever the real difference in mm in height might be, V-Clasp is visually slimmer.
But it's cheaper than Button Chamfer and a little less quality - I don't know how much less.

And here's another detail of my history: The delivered spring-bars are too thin (as well on their end as in the diameter) as I mentioned in my review of the Super Jubilee. As a result the end-links can move a bit. I used the original fat Seiko spring-bars and the end-links are rigid and perfect with those bars.
Now Strapcode told me that they will introduce 2.5mm spring-bars in September, which will fix that problem (end-links potentially moving).

So ... in September when the 2.5mm spring-bars are available I think I will order a V-Clasp, just out of curiosity and compare this myself to my Button Chamfer Clasp. I like the Button Chamfer one but would like it even more if it would be no so tall.

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Now THAT makes a lot of sense (post with pics) on the clasps. The thinner the clasp the better, in my mind. Thanks for this


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Dec1968 said:


> The thinner the clasp the better, in my mind.


Yep!

David, while we're at it: When you look again at the picture with the clasps and look at the green line ... how much is this with your Diver clasp? Can you measure that distance?

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Adding recent/new pictures:

































Cheers
Bernd


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Turtle sunning on a holiday weekend. b-)


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

banderor said:


> Turtle sunning on a holiday weekend. b-)
> 
> View attachment 9251714


Hey, you're the greatest, I was a bit busy and lazy lately. Thanks for keepin' it goin'! b-)

Lovely picture! I'm just adding this one, had shown it already on the big turtle thread:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

oldfatherthames said:


> I was a bit busy and lazy lately. Thanks for keepin' it goin'!


Never thought you were being lazy, my guess was you were busy, and maybe spending some quality time with your Omega. The Railmaster that that kicked off this thread; I bet I'm not the only WUSer who Googled "Omega Railmaster" after you launched your Gold Turtle presentation. The "endorsement" by the Omega standing shoulder-to-shoulder with the Seiko gave the newcomer an important credibility boost at the start of its campaign.

BTW, how about my G20-themed backgrounds? It's embarrassing to post pictures to your thread because, as someone said earlier, your macros are so crisp (and lighting is amazing). But I do have some good background ideas sometimes. 

Loving the Super Jubilee on your Gold Turtle. Your recent photos on the white background featuring the bracelet are killer.

My own WIS platform calls to keep things stock. And as someone said in the Big Turtle Thread (heretofore to be know as the "BTT"), I do like the stock bracelet, even appreciate the rattle and squeak. As you know, in the vintage market, having the original stock bracelet with a watch always increases the value, even the rattly old hair-puller bracelets from the Sixties and Seventies. But I'm not arguing "remain" vs. "leave," and anyway I don't mind being in the minority camp!

_Disclaimer: This message sponsored by the Fake Omega One Adult Turtle Sticks Committee and is not authorized by OmegaSea LLC, Seiko Holdings Corporation or Omega SA, The Swatch Group, the Railmaster, or any candidate or candidate's committee._


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

banderor said:


> BTW, how about my G20-themed backgrounds? I


Preparing a new picture here (and dinner) and will answer soon ... just in the meantime I'm a bit at a loss: G20? I guess you're talking about the 'group of twenty' and mean backgrounds like the newspapers here, right?

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

oldfatherthames said:


> G20? I guess you're talking about the 'group of twenty' and mean backgrounds like the newspapers here, right?


Yes, the big G20 meeting in China yesterday and today, with world leaders discussing trade and so on, and the newspaper photo backgrounds. Apologies for having fun in your thread with a "taboo topic," maybe in bad taste? This is a speciality watch hobbyist forum, and dropping a term like "G20" should refer to some sort of military watch, like the CWC G10 for instance!


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

@banderor: 'Adult Turtle sticks' ... :-!



banderor said:


> Never thought you were being lazy, my guess was you were busy, and maybe spending some quality time with your Omega.


Yeah, mostly busy. Much work = less free time and neglecting sports a bit = no Turtle. ;-)



banderor said:


> The Railmaster that that kicked off this thread; I bet I'm not the only WUSer who Googled "Omega Railmaster" after you launched your Gold Turtle presentation. The "endorsement" by the Omega standing shoulder-to-shoulder with the Seiko gave the newcomer an important credibility boost at the start of its campaign.


Hehehe, yeah, I think so. My intention was more to explain what the Turtle's function is here, but I admit I was also driven by the idea to express, how much fun the watch is regardless of it's price and what other 'luxury' one has. Ok, this Omega is not so much luxury, but you get the idea.
And, yes, the Railmaster is not the top popular Omega piece and this rerelease was only available 2003-2007 roundabout. I still wonder why it sold less enough that they took it down, because in my eyes design cannot go much better than here. Masterpiece!



















banderor said:


> BTW, how about my G20-themed backgrounds? ... But I do have some good background ideas sometimes.





banderor said:


> Yes, the big G20 meeting in China yesterday and today, with world leaders discussing trade and so on, and the newspaper photo backgrounds. Apologies for having fun in your thread with a "taboo topic," maybe in bad taste?


No, no, no! I'm fine and love it! Yesterday I was on the road for 19 hours and I'm too old for this - apart from the non-native-speaker-border, which occasionally makes me unsure if some expression really means what I think it means - my brain is still veiled a bit in the clouds. And I turned the music loud to keep me awake on the highways, no news, no politics, just distortions ... first Stills album, Live Rust, Dylan's Desire and when driving home your yesterdays avatar ... 'Melody, it was her second name'. 

A newspaper is a newspaper is a newspaper. Go on and keep it coming, I always enjoyed your backgrounds! b-)



banderor said:


> It's embarrassing to post pictures to your thread because, as someone said earlier, your macros are so crisp (and lighting is amazing). ...


Haha, that's fine, that makes them easily distinguishable.
Just forget about about perfection, a nice photo motif is always welcome!



banderor said:


> Loving the Super Jubilee on your Gold Turtle. ...Your recent photos on the white background featuring the bracelet are killer.
> 
> My own WIS platform calls to keep things stock. And as someone said in the Big Turtle Thread (heretofore to be know as the "BTT"), I do like the stock bracelet, even appreciate the rattle and squeak. As you know, in the vintage market, having the original stock bracelet with a watch always increases the value, even the rattly old hair-puller bracelets from the Sixties and Seventies. But I'm not arguing "remain" vs. "leave," and anyway I don't mind being in the minority camp!


I'm with you essentially. E.g. I'm not into modding at all. It's just the special case of the Turtle that for me the bracelet is not the ideal match to. Nothing about the quality, like it, I loved it on the Sumo anyway. 
Btw, that Omega is nice!

Thank you for your time here ->! 
--

A new one ... 'on the beach':









(The beach of Cologne simulated in my backyard.)

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## mendo08 (Dec 12, 2010)

That's a beautiful watch! Was on the fence about this one and after your pictorial...Just purchased one!! 
Thanks!


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

mendo08 said:


> That's a beautiful watch! Was on the fence about this one and after your pictorial...Just purchased one!!
> Thanks!


Thank you for the compliment!

I'm quite confident that you will be rewarded with much fun and that my pictures did not promise too much. The truth is in the many wristshots spreaded over the pages of this thread! The macros and still-lifes are just for the sake of entertainment and seduction. 

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

oldfatherthames said:


> It's just the special case of the Turtle that for me the bracelet is not the ideal match to. Nothing about the quality, like it, I loved it on the Sumo anyway.


It really DOES look great on that Jubilee. Fighting .. the ... temptation ....



> Yesterday I was on the road for 19 hours ... And I turned the music loud to keep me awake on the highways, no news, no politics, just distortions ... first Stills album, Live Rust, Dylan's Desire and when driving home your yesterdays avatar ... 'Melody, it was her second name'.


That's so hardcore, I could never do 19 hours. Maybe 15 or so ... Autobahn?



> Btw, that Omega is nice!


Thanks! It's a Japan-only Omega release from the Nineties, a wedding anniversary present from my wife. It was my father-in-law's watch, which he never wore. New Old Stock when I received it, with box, papers, hangtag, plastic seals still on caseback and bracelet. Here's a little more about my Omega. Speaking of bracelets, Omega bracelets are fantastic, as is the screw down crown action. Omega has Seiko beat on both of those scores. I agree your Railmaster is a masterpiece.



> A new one ... 'on the beach'


Compliments on your Omega sunset and Turtle beach pictures. As always, thanks for the inspiration Bernd!!


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

banderor said:


> That's so hardcore, I could never do 19 hours. Maybe 15 or so ... Autobahn?


Ja ... fahr'n fahr'n fahr'n auf der Autobahn. (



) 



banderor said:


> Thanks! It's a Japan-only Omega release from the Nineties, a wedding anniversary present from my wife. It was my father-in-law's watch, which he never wore. New Old Stock when I received it, with box, papers, hangtag, plastic seals still on caseback and bracelet. Here's a little more about my Omega. Speaking of bracelets, Omega bracelets are fantastic, as is the screw down crown action. Omega has Seiko beat on both of those scores. I agree your Railmaster is a masterpiece.


That one is indeed extremely nice, the simplistic indices, the hands bringing in dynamics against them, the dial pattern and especially the high standing crystal. There was a time when Omega really had the magic touch in design.
I'm so happy with my Railmaster with it's simple, modified ETA. I'm not the only who suspects that if Omega should ever introduce a new Railmaster they would manage to disimprove that thing: More expensive and bulky with the Co-Axial and I bet a rare vinyl that they wouldn't leave the classic design untouched and do something blingy with the indices or whatever. Yeah, plus 4 lines of text, of course. 
Reduced, timeless designs like yours and mine are not anymore with Omega, well mostly.

Agreed about bracelets and crown action, though I guess Grand Seiko are on par here.

I knew you would get the beach thing. b-)

PS: Can't resist:


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Your Railmaster is fantastic!



oldfatherthames said:


> Agreed about bracelets and crown action, though I guess Grand Seiko are on par here.


Never owned a Grand Seiko with screw down crown, but I can confirm that GS bracelets are on par with Omega. However, on the MM300 for instance, I don't feel any difference in crown action between SBDX017 and SRP775. And the MM300 bracelet? I actually prefer the Sumo bracelet/clasp.

But it's all about the Turtle this week, its turn in the rotation. Here's a quick snap from this morning before breakfast, still in pajamas.


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

iPhone shot on my work desk










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Schoenzy (Apr 2, 2014)

Hi Bernd, just curious what is piled up in the background of this photo? It looks like brass ammunition casings. Cool photo. All your pictures are great.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Schoenzy said:


> View attachment 9273210
> 
> Hi Bernd, just curious what is piled up in the background of this photo? It looks like brass ammunition casings. Cool photo. All your pictures are great.


Gold bars?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Gold bars?


 :-!

I wish they were.



Schoenzy said:


> Hi Bernd, just curious what is piled up in the background of this photo? It looks like brass ammunition casings. Cool photo. All your pictures are great.


Hey Schoenzy,

thank you! No, not so martial, they are lab plugs, see this picture as an example: http://uk.rs-online.com/largeimages/F0531447-01.jpg

















They make for a nice background. ;-)

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## neongas (Feb 21, 2012)

Been away for the past week but came back to work with my gold turtle (gurtle? lol), along with a straight end two tone jubilee from strapcode, waiting for me on my desk.

My backlog of work took a backseat as I impatiently unwrapped everything and immediately resized the bracelet and put it on.

What a watch... at the price which I bought it... I'm blown away... the Gurtle looks amazing in the metal. I do have the misaligned chapter ring though, but not that noticeable at a glance, and nothing a quick trip to my watchmaker can't fix.

If I could let the watch leave my wrist for even a moment that is.

I also bought a tropic strap but the springbars that came with it are puny and won't sit properly in the turtle lug holes. The strap holes are small too. If anyone has any advice regarding this, I welcome any suggestions. I tried squeezing in the seiko fat spring bars but obviously you can't squeeze an elephant into skinny jeans.

Here are some quick iPhone pics, so pardon the unflattering fluorescent lighting.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

neongas said:


> Been away for the past week but came back to work with my gold turtle (gurtle? lol), along with a straight end two tone jubilee from strapcode, waiting for me on my desk.
> 
> My backlog of work took a backseat as I impatiently unwrapped everything and immediately resized the bracelet and put it on.
> 
> ...


There's needs to be a SEL option for the two tone. That looks outstanding.

David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## neongas (Feb 21, 2012)

Dec1968 said:


> There's needs to be a SEL option for the two tone. That looks outstanding.
> 
> David
> Instagram: alienswanted


i'm actually really happy with the way the straight ends look... really growing on me... the straight ends help to mitigate some bulk from the cushion case imo...


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

I absolutely like the way straight ends look on the turtle as it kind of de-bloats the case a bit. Right now apart from natos, my favorite look is using the monster bracelet...










Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

oldfatherthames said:


> (...)
> I'm with you essentially. E.g. I'm not into modding at all. It's just the special case of the Turtle that for me the bracelet is not the ideal match to. Nothing about the quality, like it, I loved it on the Sumo anyway.
> (...)
> 
> ...


Bernd, do you own the Sumo?

I am a bit torn whether or not to grab one. I have never seen it in the metal, but what can be read and seen online its 1/ a Seiko classic 2/ featuring a good quality finish and comes with the 6r15 movement and 3/ supposedly an absolute steal for whats offered. However, on the downside, being also kind of a typographic guy, I am not so very keen on the fat bezel font and would prefer a MM300 or Shogun bezel insert. The 20mm lugs width I could live with.

Whats your take on the Sumo? Do you have some pics of the Sumo?

Cheers


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

lipschitz said:


> However, on the downside, being also kind of a typographic guy, I am not so very keen on the fat bezel font and would prefer a MM300 or Shogun bezel insert.


It kinda grows on you, to be honest.

Being a bit of a type aficionado myself, the portly font bothered me to no end while I was checking it out. Once you actually own one, it's a different story. Worn on the wrist, it's not as 'in your face' as viewing a photo up close online. In the flesh, I've come to appreciate it as one of those unique features that make the Sumo a Sumo. Prior to my purchase, I thought an aftermarket bezel insert would be a must-do mod for me, but not anymore.

Here's a SBDC031 next to a SRP775:


----------



## 65rob (Oct 30, 2014)

Ive owned both the sumo and turtle currently wearing the turtle i actually find the turtle more comfortable to wear and no difference in movement , sumo still a great watch comes down to looks really


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

neongas said:


> Been away for the past week but came back to work with my gold turtle (gurtle? lol), along with a straight end two tone jubilee from strapcode, waiting for me on my desk....
> Here are some quick iPhone pics, so pardon the unflattering fluorescent lighting.


*@neongas*: First all of all .. glad to learn that you are really happy with your Gurtle (LOL!)! 

Regarding the spring-bars: The original, fat Seiko bars are 1,1mm at their tip. For a good to tight fit in the lugs your new spring-bars for your tropic strap should be no less than 1mm at their ends, even better would be 1,1 or even 1,2mm.
Of course I don't know the main diameter you would need on your tropic, but Toxic Nato offers shoulderless spring-bars which are said to have excellent quality, see: https://toxicnatos.myshopify.com/products/toxicbars?variant=20128078785

And there are two choices for you:

- 22mm x 1.78mm x 1.0mm ends (shoulder-less)
I would assume, these would be thin enough for your Tropic.

- 22mm x 2.0mm x 1.2mm ends with 1.8mm extension ((shoulder-less)the best version for Seiko Tuna's)
I would have to demount my Super Jubilee to measure the main diameter of the Seiko bars. Please ask for their main diameter in the big turtle thread. I think they are thicker than these 2.0mm Toxic Natos, but maybe even 2.0 is still too fat for your Tropic.

On the Super Jubilee: Thank you so much for your pictures here, man! |>

I'm a bit torn here. I'm much into understatement. For me even the acquisition of the SRP775 was a very untypical move, almost eccentric, a late sign of midlife-crisis ... somehow. ;-)
Adding the Super Jubilee with it's shiny center was something I could not have imagined way back in January when I got my Turtle, but being it all steel and having vintage charme also made this conceivable for me. So giving you this background of mine, you will surely get that for me, the bi-colored Jubilee is a bit too much.

But I can well perceive detached from my taste and honestly: It looks sensational! I absolutely get why one likes that combination. Strapcode has got it all right on the bi-colour SJ. The polished gold center-links are so luxuriant and rich. It's beauty in-your-face. Very nice!
With the straight-ends I'm fine. You need a special angle to notice them, most of the times this is a non-issue and the Trutle's case is an autonomous beauty, it looks great when floating free.

*@Raydius*: Thanks, that looks special in a very good way!



lipschitz said:


> Bernd, do you own the Sumo? ...
> 
> Whats your take on the Sumo? Do you have some pics of the Sumo?


*@lipschitz*: I had a Sumo. It grew too big on me for my taste, I guess the Railmaster had too much influence on my idea of style and how big a watch can go for me. Sometimes I even think that the Turtle is borderline in terms of wrist presence here, although - against the background of my wristshots - I bet that none of you fellows here would agree.
I have a wristshot, but it's from the days before I got rid of 35 kg, so my wrist was bigger then. But it was already at that time, when I thought the Sumo was too much. Sumo is a great, very special design. There are some angles, mostly when seen from the side, when on the wrist and looking towards the zone between the lugs I almost find it a bit feminine.

I wouldn't want to wear a Sumo ever again, first of all because of it's size and second because I would prefer the Shogun or Marinemaster, would I wanted to upgrade.

I have some links for you:

First of all, look at this picture from Rob/Monsterwatches: https://scontent-frt3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=d1a6ef4d5d6575256b7f76d1ac8b741f&oe=5815D7EB

Here is the wristshot as well as a similar take on the Sumo from me: Will the new TURTLE fit my small wrist? - Page 8

And here's my take on differences between new Turtles and Sumo: Turtle or Sumo... - Page 3

P.S. I always liked the 20mm lug2lug on the Sumo and the 20mm default bracelet. With that dimensions it really brings out the Sumos case! I never got why lot of folks would prefer a wider bracelet with that design.

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

I have the 775 in my sights too. Just waiting for the right financial opportunity to present itself to purchase
Luv my Seikos (6 of em). All automatics.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

@artblakey: Many thanks for your input and the gorgeous picture. The two sure look great together.

Your sentiment that before purchase you were of the impression the bezel insert must leave for an aftermarket one only sounds too familiar to me. ;-) 

So I find it interesting that you do not feel the same once you owned the Sumo.


@65rob: Thanks. Indeed I am a bit worried the Sumo might be to large for my ~6.68 inch wrist, in contrast to the turtle case, which wears just excellently.


@Bernd:

Great, many thanks for your opinion and sorry for bringing your thread off-topic.

Much food for thought. I guess I will have to think this over again...
Especially your hint to better go the MM300 or Shogun route weighs in as these two are on my wish list well above the Sumo.

On a side note, taking a glance at your linked pics of the Sumo, it looks impressive how much slimmer your wrist looks in the Turtle pics in contrast to the Sumo ones. Switching over to the more compact Turtle surely was the right step.

Btw. - coming back to the SRP775 topic - I noticed in some pics that you have a German day wheel whereas in others an English one is shown. Did you switch watches in between or do you have two SRP775?

Cheers


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

lipschitz said:


> @65rob: Thanks. Indeed I am a bit worried the Sumo might be to large for my ~6.68 inch wrist, in contrast to the turtle case, which wears just excellently.


6.68 ... yeah, that could be borderline or near that point - _in my view_.



lipschitz said:


> Especially your hint to better go the MM300 or Shogun route weighs in as these two are on my wish list well above the Sumo.


A principle I managed to follow is to keep my collection down to three watches. (Though getting' weak very lately.) My Railmaster, my Seiko Sportsman, as a light faced addition to the Railmaster on the dresswatch side. These are set. And a tool watch. Loving Seiko a tool watch means a Seiko diver. Until now I was never willing to get me an expensive tool watch, the function doesn't need luxury and I just don't wear it enough.

These are my reasons why I don't think I will ever get a Marinemaster. As the Turtle is so nice I also don't lust for the Shogun. On another thread I wrote about the Shogun:


oldfatherthames said:


> The Shogun is such a special watch. I think it lives a bit in a niche as some think it's too expensive in relation to the Sumo with the same movement while other just opt directly for the Marinemaster instead. I think it's absolutely worth the extra charge in relation to the Sumo (I had one) - overall quality and finish, you can directly feel it.
> 
> For me the Shogun is one of the - if not the! - most unobtrusive and most elegant divers with a stand-alone design this side (budgetwise) of the Marinemaster. And I don't limit this to Seiko. The design is nothing but to the point, all elements are coherent to each other, absolutely brilliant!


Would I have had the Shogun instead of the Sumo, I wouldn't wear my Turtle today, the Shogun would still be here. It just was above my self-set budget for a toolwatch way back then.

I guess you know this thread: https://uhrforum.de/mein-prospex-lineup-vergleich-von-sbdc001-sbdc007-sbdx001-sumo-shogun-mm-t96076
Much good info, but please note that the Shogun hands are not original.



lipschitz said:


> On a side note, taking a glance at your linked pics of the Sumo, it looks impressive how much slimmer your wrist looks in the Turtle pics in contrast to the Sumo ones. Switching over to the more compact Turtle surely was the right step.


Thanks! Coming down from 114 to 79 makes quite a difference and really boosts python pants compatibility to the max. 



lipschitz said:


> Btw. - coming back to the SRP775 topic - I noticed in some pics that you have a German day wheel whereas in others an English one is shown. Did you switch watches in between or do you have two SRP775?


Don't worry about off topic, it's all one topic here. ;-)

Out of a habit I'm using English interfaces (on my Mac, phone etc), so typically my Turtle's date is English for that reason. But sometimes I just don't care and sometimes when quicksetting the date I get fooled because 'Mon' and 'Fri' are the same abbreviations for English and German and when I notice afterwards I don't correct. So only one SRP775 here.



banderor said:


> View attachment 9281042


Simply beautiful, thank you! |>

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## neongas (Feb 21, 2012)

oldfatherthames said:


> *@neongas*: First all of all .. glad to learn that you are really happy with your Gurtle (LOL!)!
> 
> I'm a bit torn here. I'm much into understatement. For me even the acquisition of the SRP775 was a very untypical move, almost eccentric, a late sign of midlife-crisis ... somehow. ;-)
> Adding the Super Jubilee with it's shiny center was something I could not have imagined way back in January when I got my Turtle, but being it all steel and having vintage charme also made this conceivable for me. So giving you this background of mine, you will surely get that for me, the bi-colored Jubilee is a bit too much.
> ...


Thanks Bernd, with regards to the springbars someone pointed out to me toxicnato's slimfats which i've already ordered.

I do agree that gold elements have a tendency to be flashy, but I personally find the two tone jubilee is actually fairly understated on the Gurtle once on the wrist, as everything just seems to blend nicely. It also helps that my skin tone doesn't make the gold stand out as well. See pic below in normal daylight brightness.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

neongas said:


> Thanks Bernd, with regards to the springbars someone pointed out to me toxicnato's slimfats which i've already ordered.


Ah, I wasn't aware of these, but they are perfect: "_These bars are 20-22mm X 1.78mm with 1.10mm ends_"
Just the 1.78 that I thought of but with a 1.1 end.



neongas said:


> I do agree that gold elements have a tendency to be flashy, but I personally find the two tone jubilee is actually fairly understated on the Gurtle once on the wrist, as everything just seems to blend nicely.


I buy this in a second. On some of my pictures reflections made my all-steel Jubilee look bi-color. I never noticed this effect in reality.



neongas said:


> It also helps that my skin tone doesn't make the gold stand out as well.


The man with the golden arm. 

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

I decided to finally unwrap this one










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> I decided to finally unwrap this one ...


Congratulations! And thanks for sharing! b-)

"Finally" ... that sounds as if you managed to wait for some time until you did the unboxing. That would be hardcore for me. 
Unwrapping a 'new' watch is such a great moment and it's been a long time here since I last did. I already thought about reboxing my Railmaster or another just to enjoy opening the box again ... LOL! But it wouldn't be the same. But as I'm talking about it .. I'm waiting on a new one - unboxing soon. If I like it and keep it, I guess I'm showing a picture. No, no turtle and even not a Seiko.

In the meantime:









Cheers
Bernd


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

oldfatherthames said:


> "Finally" ... that sounds as if you managed to wait for some time until you did the unboxing. That would be hardcore for me.


I've been doing so much shifting of my collection lately that I wanted to be sure that it would stay before I started wearing it. Took about 3 weeks to sort that out.

Like you I am working towards trying to keep a very minimal collection 3 to 4 watches. 2 of my 4 spots are solidly taken care of but the other two are in flux but as I have re-evaulated I think my Turtle will take the #3 spot especially with the Strapcode jubilee. Either way I couldn't wait to wear it any longer.

I've been following this thread since the beginning. Thanks for all the great pics.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Like you I am working towards trying to keep a very minimal collection 3 to 4 watches. 2 of my 4 spots are solidly taken care of but the other two are in flux but as I have re-evaulated I think my Turtle will take the #3 spot especially with the Strapcode jubilee. Either way I couldn't wait to wear it any longer.


And without wearing no decision is final or at least valid for a longer time. Secondary watches are always prone to be temporarily owned. The bad thing is that watches so nice as the Turtles are so affordable. Which is also valid for keeping them. I'm always trying to be consequent and sell those to keep my limit.
At least having one or two in your collection that you really are married to is a big relief, I'd go crazy if I were one of those who are everchanging any watch. ;-)

Thank you!

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

oldfatherthames said:


> I'd go crazy if I were one of those who are everchanging any watch. ;-)


Uhmm....that was me. But I blame it on Seiko. I was okay until I got a MM300. I loved that watch so much that I bought and sold 2 of them. It was supposed to be my grail watch BUT it was never comfortable on my wrist. After that a fast and furious search (read as flipping lots of watches) to find a watch that spoke to me in the same way led to a complete upheaval of the collection. Things are slowing down now.


----------



## TaTaToothy (Jan 29, 2016)

Great photos! I love my Railmaster but also love my 6309.


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

oldfatherthames said:


> (...) But as I'm talking about it .. I'm waiting on a new one - unboxing soon. If I like it and keep it, I guess I'm showing a picture. No, no turtle and even not a Seiko.
> 
> Cheers
> Bernd


Uh-oh... This sounds like a breach of the "keep collection down to three watches"-rule is gonna happen soon 
Hope you are not leaving the Seiko-camp (before posting a wrist shot in python pants atleast)...


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

lipschitz said:


> Uh-oh... This sounds like a breach of the "keep collection down to three watches"-rule is gonna happen soon
> Hope you are not leaving the Seiko-camp (before posting a wrist shot in python pants atleast)...


Muahahaha! :-d
Hereby I swear there will be wristshot featuring python pants should I ever leave the Seiko camp! But this won't happen. When I grew up I was not into watches, but Seiko was omnipresent ... Sports etc. For me 'Time is Seiko'™.

I never have shown my Seiko Sportsman on this thread, there's just a single wristshot somewhere in the Seiko vintage thread. This one will never leave, it's from my year of birth, 1966! And it's my complement to my Railmaster (on the dressier side of watches). So wow to me:









That's my trio: Railmaster, Sportsman & Turtle.

The 'other watch' I picked up at the customs today. Still evaluating and testing bracelets.

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

oldfatherthames said:


> I'm waiting on a new one - unboxing soon. If I like it and keep it, I guess I'm showing a picture. No, no turtle and even not a Seiko.





oldfatherthames said:


> The 'other watch' I picked up at the customs today. Still evaluating and testing bracelets.


These are two good clues. It's not a Seiko, but it went through customs, so it's not a German watch, like a Sinn for instance, or a Junghans Max Bill. Do Swiss watches need to go through customs? So ... knowing you favor classically-styled, conservative designs that are undervalued (undervalued = low cost to high design/quality ratio), my guess is either an Orient or a Citizen. I'm gonna guess an Orient Bambino?

Gorgeous Seiko Sportsman, btw. Birth watch, cool. I like the large day window on the Sixties Seikos. The background picture you are using in the photo with your Sportsman, is that Yoko Ono?


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

banderor said:


> These are two good clues. It's not a Seiko, but it went through customs, so it's not a German watch, like a Sinn for instance, or a Junghans Max Bill. Do Swiss watches need to go through customs? So ... knowing you favor classically-styled, conservative designs that are undervalued (undervalued = low cost to high design/quality ratio), my guess is either an Orient or a Citizen. I'm gonna guess an Orient Bambino?


Haha, no my friend. The Bambino is nice, no question, but I'm done on the dresswatchside. Look at the Railmaster and that Sportsman, to me both ultimate in design. Maybe if I'd win the lottery there'd be a Grand Seiko. ;-)

My clues were a bit misleading, sorry! It's a European watch, my version sold out, I therefore reimported it from the US. It's a diver. 
But don't worry, I don't see myself selling my lovely Turtle, rather breaking my principle. We'll see. I'm out meeting a customer for the next hours, wearing the 'other watch' ... evaluating. Think I'll be doing a picture tonight when I'm back home.



banderor said:


> Gorgeous Seiko Sportsman, btw. Birth watch, cool. I like the large day window on the Sixties Seikos.


Yeah! This one is so cool! 



banderor said:


> The background picture you are using in the photo with your Sportsman, is that Yoko Ono?


No Yoko! It's Maki Asakawa: 




Another one with my vintage Sportsman and Maki:









Cheers
Bernd


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

oldfatherthames said:


> My clues were a bit misleading, sorry! It's a European watch, my version sold out, I therefore reimported it from the US. It's a diver.


Surprised it's a diver. But, as I sometimes say, "Isn't it _really_ all about the diver watch?" Looking forward to seeing your new watch!

I've been writing my wishlist of future watch purchases. I need an Orient, a Citizen and a German watch to complete my collection. Oh... and a Seiko chronograph. ;-) Also, four is an unlucky number in Japan (_shi_ = death). I recommend going to a five watch watchbox/limit.



> Maybe if I'd win the lottery there'd be a Grand Seiko.


Perhaps sell a few of your rare original vinyl jazz LPs to fund a GS?



> No Yoko! It's Maki Asakawa:


I don't know her, will listen to this after work tonight! Your 25 minute link to Kraftwerk Autobahn was perfect as I was dressing for work the other morning.

Back to the topic at hand, here's today's 775 Turtle pic. This week it's all Turtle, all the time here! b-)


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

banderor said:


> I've been writing my wishlist of future watch purchases. I need an Orient, a Citizen and a German watch to complete my collection. Oh... and a Seiko chronograph. Also, four is an unlucky number in Japan (shi = death). I recommend going to a five watch watchbox/limit.


Ah, I hear you when you intend to talk me into five watches. 



banderor said:


> Perhaps sell a few of your rare original vinyl jazz LPs to fund a GS?


Never, 'music is love'. You know the song.



banderor said:


> Back to the topic at hand, here's today's 775 Turtle pic. This week it's all Turtle, all the time here!


Thanks! :-!



banderor said:


> Surprised it's a diver. But, as I sometimes say, "Isn't it really all about the diver watch?" Looking forward to seeing your new watch!


Ok, here it is. A quick shot, first the picture, then my comments.









It's a Borealis 'Estoril 300', a Miyota 9015 driven homage to the Omega Seamaster 300 from the sixties. I mounted it on a original Railmaster bracelet, which is more expensive than the watch itself. But it helps and I have two of those anyway.

I'm really at war with homage watches, but this one I wanted to see in the flesh. A moment of weakness as the prices for the true classic have gone through the roof.

I'm torn about this and the next days will show, if I'll be keeping this. As a homage it naturally lacks the character of the origin, that's a minus. It's very well done for the money and wears visually slimmer than the Turtle. Another reason why I was curious about it. I can see a use for a beater-diver with a lower profile, though not really in need.
I'm ok with the typo of the numbers on the dial, but for my feel, they are too big. This and the wider bezel (compared to the original) makes the watch bigger when viewed from the top than I expected, but it's still good. But what really makes me facepalm heavily is the font they are using for 'Borealis'. When asked about the wider bezel they stated on their forum that they didn't want to make an exact copy, rather a homage instead. That's all fine with me but no excuse for the bland and inappropiate choice of that font. It may sound nitpicking, but that is really my main issue. Don't know if I'll get over this.

However, of course it won't supersede the great and witty, original Turtle!

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

oldfatherthames said:


> It's a Borealis 'Estoril 300', a Miyota 9015 driven homage to the Omega Seamaster 300 from the sixties.


I can definitely see your Borealis' appeal, and the Miyota movement makes it doubly interesting. Thank you for the reveal!

Last fall I owned a Squale 1545 Sub Homage for a couple months, but ended up selling it. The quality was impressive for under $500, and Squale does some things better than Seiko at that price point. But in the end I couldn't bond with the homage aspect. I mostly wanted it because Maestro von Karajan wore a Sub.  The watch's bezel was sticky around the 2 o'clock position, and rather than send it back for an adjustment I sold it on the WUS sales forum.

Shortly after I ordered the Squale (and before I received it in the mail) my father passed away, and he left me the 7 watches he had collected over 50 years. That was an eye opener for me. After that, I decided my new rule is that "if you buy it, you own it." So I want to be careful that any new watch I buy I will be fine to own it for the rest of my life. This is how I'm thinking today anyway. Right now I own 4 diver watches, 4 dress watches, and 2 G-Shocks. This is not counting my dad's watches and one watch I got from my mother.

My next watch will likely be a 6R15 Seiko Alpinist, but I'm in no hurry. I might get another G-Shock too. But I'm guessing next year or the year after at the soonest for anything new. I used to buy and sell watches frequently, but now I've made peace with the fact that I'm a collector. Like in the Steven Wilson song Index.

Thanks listening to my story! Oh, and here is an "outtake" from today's Turtle photoshoot. This picture has too deep of a shadow, and the masking tape I used to protect the underside of the bracelet showed so I had to crop off the top of the bracelet. And it's not sharp enough. But the gold numbers on the bezel are good in this light. :-!


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

oldfatherthames said:


> Muahahaha! :-d
> Hereby I swear there will be wristshot featuring python pants should I ever leave the Seiko camp! But this won't happen. When I grew up I was not into watches, but Seiko was omnipresent ... Sports etc. For me 'Time is Seiko'™.
> 
> Cheers
> Bernd


Phew, thats good news there are no plans of leaving this club.
The Sportsman is a real beauty, thanks for the heads up!



oldfatherthames said:


> It's a Borealis 'Estoril 300'


Congratulations on your new acquisition and thanks for showing! And great picture, as always.

First time I see this homage watch. Got to think about how I like the design some more.

On first impression I do not see how this can come close to the - for me - brilliant design of the Seamaster 300.
The Borealis font does not bother me too much. Looks like a classic serif font - which many became bored off being the standard font ("Times New Roman") of the Win95-era and being omnipresent during that time but does not give justice to the classic character and heritage of the fonttype. Rather I find the bezel font to be a bit bland.

Also I think I am not too fond of the dial design which looks quite crowded in contrast to the Omega.

The watch case itself looks ace.

Just my (preliminary, first impression) two cents on the watch.

Cheers

Cheers


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Today's my Turtle's last day in the rotation for awhile, so want to share today's pic to close out the work week. Scouted out this location yesterday, and grabbed a snap this morning on my coffee break at work. Enjoy your watches and have a great weekend!


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Ok, the lunatic is on the grass. They set me free and gave me some pills, but I threw them away and already have sold the Borealis this noon. Back on the block now! 

Dear friends, thanks for your opinions and honest words, much appreciated. You surely have read from my straight talk yesterday that there were more doubts than enthusiasm. When I woke up this morning, I knew I would let the Estoril go.
I remember very well the first moments when I picked up my Railmaster, almost to shy to touch that beauty initially, carefully holding the holy one in my hands for the first time ... how happy I was, when my Sportsman arrived from Japan and I opened the box and imagined the background of the owner in almost five decades... and how blown away I was when my jeweler handed the SRP775 over to me and how glorious this cheapo looked. My 'emotiometer' approached none of this even nearly here.



banderor said:


> ... But in the end I couldn't bond with the homage aspect.


Yeah, that was also true here. I'm too old to make compromises.



banderor said:


> ... After that, I decided my new rule is that "if you buy it, you own it." So I want to be careful that any new watch I buy I will be fine to own it for the rest of my life.


Great story about your father's watches. I didn't 'feel' that the Estoril could be a watch for life, so why keep it only for some time. No, thanks.



lipschitz said:


> On first impression I do not see how this can come close to the - for me - brilliant design of the Seamaster 300.
> The Borealis font does not bother me too much. Looks like a classic serif font - which many became bored off being the standard font ("Times New Roman") of the Win95-era and being omnipresent during that time but does not give justice to the classic character and heritage of the fonttype. Rather I find the bezel font to be a bit bland.


So true. I had some pictures here I was browsing, pictures of the Borealis and the Seamaster and instantly on any picture i could clearly recognize which was which and the beauty of the Omega really stood out.
Agreed, it's the sum of many small details, those you mentioned as well the logo typ and the bezel dimension and the big number .. all in all the design is unbalanced.



banderor said:


> Today's my Turtle's last day in the rotation for awhile, so want to share today's pic to close out the work week.


Great atmosphere and colours, thank you!

Now that my mind is clear, my turtle is back in rotation. Turtle on vinyl:









;-)

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

oldfatherthames said:


> When I woke up this morning, I knew I would let the Estoril go.
> I remember very well the first moments when I picked up my Railmaster, almost to shy to touch that beauty initially, carefully holding the holy one in my hands for the first time ... how happy I was, when my Sportsman arrived from Japan and I opened the box and imagined the background of the owner in almost five decades... and how blown away I was when my jeweler handed the SRP775 over to me and how glorious this cheapo looked. My 'emotiometer' approached none of this even nearly here.


Bernd,

I think you have achieved some sort of WIS nirvana. That is really awesome to be able to know what speaks to you in a deeper way and why. You totally get the concept that a watch is more than the sum of its parts. What you just did here in 24 hours is very very very rare on WUS. Most of us just chase the latest new watch creation like dogs after a car. We don't know why we do it, we just feel this animal urge to keep doing it. You've just beaten the system!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> I think you have achieved some sort of WIS nirvana. That is really awesome to be able to know what speaks to you in a deeper way and why. You totally get the concept that a watch is more than the sum of its parts. What you just did here in 24 hours is very very very rare on WUS. Most of us just chase the latest new watch creation like dogs after a car. We don't know why we do it, we just feel this animal urge to keep doing it. You've just beaten the system!


Thank you! Well I thought I had reached WIS nirvana already. Purchasing the Estoril was not my most clever move as I could have seen those things bothering me already from the pictures. I just didn't do my homework and followed an impulse knowing I could resell that thing in a second if I wouldn't like it. So this was a no-brainer with my brain deactivated anyway. 
The crazy thing is I would have never bought it if it's value in my collection would been intended for more than 'just another watch for fun and leisure'. But I'm fine and a little bit wiser now.

My Railmaster came to me from a companioned customer which I talked into selling it to me for many months. That special Sportsman I was hunting for years until I found a decent copy and the SRP775 grew on me for many weeks with more and more pictures becoming available here on WUS. Seems the best things always come slowly to me. 

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Hi Bernd! Here're pictures of three of my four Seiko diver watches waiting in the bullpen for a turn in the rotation. This week MM300 Seiko is getting some quality wrist time. Lately my diver watches take turns, each getting attention for six straight days in a row, Sunday through Friday. On Saturday, it's generally a G-Shock. I like diver watches with short sleeves, in summer for sure. Thought you'd enjoy seeing a couple pictures of the Gold Turtle in its aquarium patiently waiting its turn for a week outside the jar.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

banderor said:


> Hi Bernd! Here're pictures of three of my four Seiko diver watches waiting in the bullpen for a turn in the rotation. This week MM300 Seiko is getting some quality wrist time. Lately my diver watches take turns, each getting attention for six straight days in a row, Sunday through Friday. On Saturday, it's generally a G-Shock. I like diver watches with short sleeves, in summer for sure. Thought you'd enjoy seeing a couple pictures of the Gold Turtle in its aquarium patiently waiting its turn for a week outside the jar.


I always love to watch Turtles in their aquarium, it's very relaxing! 

Thank you! Great collection of divers, especially with MM300 as the jewel in the crown! I don't see it for me but it's always in the back of my mind - such a gorgous, timeless classic. I can only hope I'll never meet someone who offers me a good deal. In real life it would be real hard for me to resist, with online offers I manage to keep the distance. ;-)
Btw, those G-Shocks are just ultracool. Occasionally it crossed my mind to get one, but in the end I think it wouldn't get the wrist time.

Seeing your watches so well ordered in the box I ... I keep mine loosely in a drawer. But as I'm down to three again it's quite overseeable and I still manage to find them. It's a large drawer, LOL!
--

New picture:









Cheers
Bernd


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

banderor said:


> Hi Bernd! Here're pictures of three of my four Seiko diver watches waiting in the bullpen for a turn in the rotation. This week MM300 Seiko is getting some quality wrist time. Lately my diver watches take turns, each getting attention for six straight days in a row, Sunday through Friday. On Saturday, it's generally a G-Shock. I like diver watches with short sleeves, in summer for sure. Thought you'd enjoy seeing a couple pictures of the Gold Turtle in its aquarium patiently waiting its turn for a week outside the jar.
> 
> View attachment 9360434
> 
> ...


I have a similar rotation of turtle/monster/G-Shock as my usual go to (most of the rest of my collection doesn't get nearly as much attention). No MM300 for me yet though.










Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Hi Bernd, Great picture of your Nikon F, sort of made me wish I still had mine ...



oldfatherthames said:


> Seeing your watches so well ordered in the box I ... I keep mine loosely in a drawer. But as I'm down to three again it's quite overseeable and I still manage to find them. It's a large drawer, LOL!


Here are a few more of my "watch boxes." The first is really a box for tea bags I just got. I might actually use it for tea bags. ;-) The second is a Bill Yao MKII box I got from him about 10 years ago. And the third is a no-brand one. The original Seiko boxes for my Turtle and Sumo are packed away in a closet, I want to get those out and display/use them too. I'd like to pick up an empty, original Monster box from eBay for my SKX779 as well.



















































Raydius said:


> I have a similar rotation of turtle/monster/G-Shock as my usual go to (most of the rest of my collection doesn't get nearly as much attention). No MM300 for me yet though.


Hi Radius, I love my MM300. But I love my Turtle, Sumo and Monster _just as much_. Just like those three, the MM300 has some "gotchas." Of course it's more refined than the sub $500 Seiko divers, and I think the MM300 is a good value compared to Tudor & Rolex and Omega divers. Thanks for sharing the picture of your cool watch roll, and of your sweet, balanced main rotation!

Bernd, you hit the nail on the head months ago with this comment, and your remark is part of the reason I selected my Gold Turtle.



oldfatherthames said:


> I don't want offend anyone, but I think many current dive watches have become fashion items. While 'retro' also is trend and a kind of fashion, the reissued turtles are at least cheap enough to not be a status symbol.  ... These X-Turtles are just pure fun! Basic but very charming beater-divers. I wear mine much more often than for the reasons I bought it. Often it's the simple things.











To bring this full circle and talk watch boxes/cases again, how about these? Pelican 1120 cases are fun and practical, and along with DIY tutorials here on WUS, custom pre-cut foam inserts are available. Enjoy your watches!


----------



## neongas (Feb 21, 2012)

i just leave my watches on the bedside table.... protected by wild animal 

here's my modest collection with turtle front and centre.

dust does become a pain but what to do.









@raydius how does the baby tuna wear? was always tempted by the black and gold SRP641.


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

neongas said:


> i just leave my watches on the bedside table.... protected by wild animal  here's my modest collection with turtle front and centre.


Nice collection neongas, I like all your watches! Would love to own a Sinn. The X Turtle really does look great on a jubilee bracelet .. Forgot to mention re: your latest picture @Bernd that the jubilee definitely gives the Turtle a vintage vibe that matches the vintage film camera and manual lens in the photo. Well done!!


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

neongas said:


> @raydius how does the baby tuna wear? was always tempted by the black and gold SRP641.


It feels a little chunkier than the turtle on the wrist because of the flatter back, but it actually sits lower for same reason.

I do like all of its details and hard lines, which is also a big contrast to the turtle's curvature. This makes it feel more "premium" to me, and I do like the bracelet it comes with, which is an oversized version of the monster bracelet

That said, I do wear the turtle more often. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## neongas (Feb 21, 2012)

banderor said:


> Nice collection neongas, I like all your watches! Would love to own a Sinn. The X Turtle really does look great on a jubilee bracelet .. Forgot to mention re: your latest picture @Bernd that the jubilee definitely gives the Turtle a vintage vibe that matches the vintage film camera and manual lens in the photo. Well done!!


sinns are great! well and over-engineered for the money.


----------



## neongas (Feb 21, 2012)

Raydius said:


> It feels a little chunkier than the turtle on the wrist because of the flatter back, but it actually sits lower for same reason.
> 
> I do like all of its details and hard lines, which is also a big contrast to the turtle's curvature. This makes it feel more "premium" to me, and I do like the bracelet it comes with, which is an oversized version of the monster bracelet
> 
> ...


thanks for that, might pick one up down the line.... with permission from the wife


----------



## Caye (Dec 8, 2014)

I got yobokies black bezel and placed it on 775, I am still not sure if I want to install it or not


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

Great pics OP. I deliberated for ages over which strapcode bracelet to get for my SRP777, couldn't decide between oyster/jubilee/endmill and struggled to find too many pictures. 


I went for the endmill and am really happy with it. Here are some pics, hope they are useful to someone!


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

Another one of the endmill, didn't load on original post


----------



## raustin33 (Jun 15, 2015)

Caye said:


> I got yobokies black bezel and placed it on 775, I am still not sure if I want to install it or not


Oooh glad to see this. I like everything about the 775 except the yellow bezel. This might be the way I go.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

How would you rate the stock bracelet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

Caye said:


> I got yobokies black bezel and placed it on 775, I am still not sure if I want to install it or not


I think looks good. Kind of Tudor black bay look. I like oem on my 775 but wish the color was more gold than the yellow it is.

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## JaridLyfeBrown (Aug 26, 2015)

I have this same model and I think the stock bracelet is a beast. Removing a link can be tricky with the pins and tiny collars, and for that reason I'd much prefer a screw link, but it isn't terrible if you've done it before. Other than that it's got a great finish, nice weight, and really stout clasp. I'd put it up next to the monster. Just my opinion though.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

neongas said:


> sinns are great! well and over-engineered for the money.


I second this statement. Absolutely fantastic German engineering and quality.


----------



## 65rob (Oct 30, 2014)

I like stracode bracelets but the turtle one for the srp775 is really comfy, not sure theres enough reason to put a strapcode on it.
As for the yellow bezal i would give it a couple of weeks wearing it, the different light hitting it is wonderful also i think it might have a nice patina after prolong wear should age well and looks great with a brown leather jacket so i was told.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

B1ff_77 said:


> Great pics OP. I deliberated for ages over which strapcode bracelet to get for my SRP777, couldn't decide between oyster/jubilee/endmill and struggled to find too many pictures.
> 
> I went for the endmill and am really happy with it. Here are some pics, hope they are useful to someone!


Looks great, I'm still debating between endmill and jubilee. Endmill gives it a more expensive look, while the jubilee more vintage.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Caye (Dec 8, 2014)

raustin33 said:


> Oooh glad to see this. I like everything about the 775 except the yellow bezel. This might be the way I go.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wish I could source original seiko bezel, but then again, I like this enlarged pip also



mario24601 said:


> I think looks good. Kind of Tudor black bay look. I like oem on my 775 but wish the color was more gold than the yellow it is.
> 
> Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


That was the intention, I love how BB black have this gold-black contrast, subtle but nice, modern vintage



rosborn said:


> How would you rate the stock bracelet?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think the original is very very good, the only thing I would change is the diver's extension, some days just digs into the wrist, some days it's perfect, go figure. But it is usual seiko bracelet issue. I will probably replace it with strap code clasp if I get too pissed off in couple of months.



65rob said:


> I like stracode bracelets but the turtle one for the srp775 is really comfy, not sure theres enough reason to put a strapcode on it.
> As for the yellow bezal i would give it a couple of weeks wearing it, the different light hitting it is wonderful also i think it might have a nice patina after prolong wear should age well and looks great with a brown leather jacket so i was told.


I wish it is gold in the mornings and evenings, and black during the day ;-)


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> B1ff_77 said:
> 
> 
> > Great pics OP. I deliberated for ages over which strapcode bracelet to get for my SRP777, couldn't decide between oyster/jubilee/endmill and struggled to find too many pictures.
> ...


I agree, the jubilee is definitely the vintage choice. From the pictures I've seen the super oyster just doesn't quite work on this case, it's almost too 'smart'. The endmill sits nicely between the two which is what I wanted.


----------



## neongas (Feb 21, 2012)

took a break from the jubilee today and put the Gurtle on a tropic strap.

the black strap really makes the watch have punchier contrast in appearance without making the gold stand out too much if that makes sense.


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

olefatherthames:
Love yer Omega Railmaster. 
A real "Bit of alright" to be sure.
But I'm puzzled at Omegas use of the word "Railmaster" on the dial.
I worked on 3 American RRs (hence the moniker X Traindriver) for 40 years and never saw an Omega watch 
worn by an employee. Maybe on Brit RRs. But not American RRs. This watch would never pass the AAR test.

So how did it get the name Railmaster?

Not saying it's not a beauty. IT IS!!!!! But if Omega wants to name it Railmaster, far be it from me to break up
their cricket game.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## 65rob (Oct 30, 2014)

One thing i will tell people who are ordering the srp775 sight unseen is the gold bezal looks way better in person than in any photo ive seen, i dont think i would have purchased one from the colours ive seen in photos but in person its really nice, i got to try on both versions and the choice was easy.


----------



## neongas (Feb 21, 2012)

65rob said:


> One thing i will tell people who are ordering the srp775 sight unseen is the gold bezal looks way better in person than in any photo ive seen, i dont think i would have purchased one from the colours ive seen in photos but in person its really nice, i got to try on both versions and the choice was easy.


agreed. in hand it's a very practical looking gold. not ostentatious.


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

I'm actually so pleased with this look now I think this may become the main strap for my 775.










Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Skody (Oct 4, 2013)

neongas said:


> agreed. in hand it's a very practical looking gold. not ostentatious.


Mine showed up today and I agree totally on the gold bezel, I put it on a new black borealis rubber which is a great strap for the money. A very supple rubber and the thickness is bang on.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gkblues (Feb 26, 2014)

GK iPhone


----------



## gkblues (Feb 26, 2014)

GK iPhone


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

It was a short run but enjoyable. I'm leaving the 775 fold to join the PADI club










I sold the Darth and picked up something new and that was going to overlap with the 775 in terms of daily wear patterns. So in my effort to keep the collection limited and varied i am swapping the 775 for the PADI.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Bernd, I thought of you when I saw this. The straight end link is removable and you can take the end links you have and have the middle portions plated to match......I think it would be perfect for your watch.

Seiko 22mm Super Jubilee IP Gold Tone Watch Bracelet for $77 for sale from a Trusted Seller on Chrono24


----------



## Caye (Dec 8, 2014)

New shoes for my Goldilocks


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

How long is your thumb????? (I know, I see the mirror, but still, worth saying for a giggle or two)



gkblues said:


> GK iPhone


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Outstanding review and pics, great thread, thank you mate, makes be even more excited for my 773 the mail, cheers


----------



## gkblues (Feb 26, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> How long is your thumb????? (I know, I see the mirror, but still, worth saying for a giggle or two)




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

gkblues said:


> GK iPhone


No doubt you are very popular with the ladies gk, holy mother of *****, that thumb needs its own zip code lol.


----------



## EspenA (Jul 20, 2016)

Oh yes.


----------



## Carajio (Jun 23, 2015)

Caye said:


> New shoes for my Goldilocks


I love that strap combo. Where did you get the strap from?


----------



## Caye (Dec 8, 2014)

Carajio said:


> I love that strap combo. Where did you get the strap from?


Here you go, golden brown option ;-)

https://www.watchgecko.com/nylon-sport-b-2-leather-lined.php#product-tabs=1


----------



## solchitlins (Mar 1, 2006)

Anyone try the turtle with a that nylon watchgecko strap in grey yet? I'd like to see a pic before ordering one. Also do they come with appropriate spring bars and hold up well in the water? Thanks


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

oldfatherthames said:


> amoredimamma, thanks a lot for the kind words, glad you enjoyed this! b-)
> 
> I'm not watching the market much, but I think prices have already come down and there's a decent share of second hand turtles, at least that's what I see on Germany's biggest watchboard (uhrforum). Sorry, I cannot help here really.
> 
> ...


Bernd simply outstanding photo's in here, youve you talent with the lens, no doubt about it mate.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Bernd's last post was in Sept of last year....anyone know if he's ok?


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Cobia said:


> Bernd simply outstanding photo's in here, youve you talent with the lens, no doubt about it mate.


@Cobia: Thank you very much! b-)



Dec1968 said:


> Bernd's last post was in Sept of last year....anyone know if he's ok?


@David: Hey man, thank you so much! |>

'Local' life was kind of extreme the last months and much work had to be done, so this was bigger than the fun things. But all is fine! My SRP775 hasn't seen as much wristtime as it should - due to the winter (less sports, I was lazy) and due to less spare time, but my trio hasn't seen any changes and I'm still loving my golden turtle.

And hey! -> Twelve days to go and there will be it's first anniversary: I picked up my SRP775 at my jeweler on 29.1.2016.

Here's a new one ... no comeback without a picture. ;-)









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## dpbatx (Nov 23, 2016)

Beautiful set of photographs. Makes me appreciate my SRP777 even more!


----------



## RSDA (Sep 19, 2010)

|>|>|> PHOTOS |>|>|>


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

my 1 year of SRP775 will be in 2 days =) 1/19

hopefully ordering a 773 inside 2 weeks =)

Welcome back!


----------



## sleepyinnaptown (Aug 28, 2015)

The original pictures in this thread are one of the main reasons I fell in love with the 775. The love is going strong almost one year later! 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## pointlineplane (Aug 13, 2015)

Great photos in this thread!


----------



## anaplian (Jan 4, 2014)

oldfatherthames said:


> @Cobia: Thank you very much! b-)
> 
> @David: Hey man, thank you so much! |>
> 
> ...


Welcome back mate!


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

dpbatx said:


> Beautiful set of photographs. Makes me appreciate my SRP777 even more!


Thank you! 

Aren't they ultracool! Sometimes I think about getting the 777 too, it's just the most classic one and simply hot!



RSDA said:


> |>|>|> PHOTOS |>|>|>


Thank you! |>|>|>



timetellinnoob said:


> my 1 year of SRP775 will be in 2 days =) 1/19
> 
> hopefully ordering a 773 inside 2 weeks =)
> 
> Welcome back!


Hey, thank you! b-)

Yeah, we were pioneers way back then. Fearless men, willin' to risk it all given the talk about the misaligned new turtles. ;-)

The first batch of the new turtles was very, very small here in Germany and I remember only one guy on a german board who managed to get a 775 in December 2015. At that time I had preordered the 777, but while waiting I had the chance to see some pictures of the 775 here on WUS which made me change my mind and when the second batch arrived end of January 2016 I had the chance to switch the order. So thank you for showing yours way back then, Mr. Early Adopter.

... 773: Yummy! One of the best blue out there. |>



sleepyinnaptown said:


> The original pictures in this thread are one of the main reasons I fell in love with the 775. The love is going strong almost one year later!


Thank you so much for the compliment! ;-)

On a watch board with a watch of this price class it's so nice to meet someone, who hasn't flipped his turtle!



pointlineplane said:


> Great photos in this thread!


Thank you very much! 

In the recent thread regarding the Bonetto Cinturini 284 I have seen, that you are thinking about getting' one. If you are interested in pictures with the BC284 (as well as with the BC317) on the SRP775, this thread here has some with the former and quite many with the latter. Directly on the first page you can see both already. Very cool straps!



anaplian said:


> Welcome back mate!


Hey, anaplian - THX! Great to see you again! :-!

A new one:









(Oops, the day is wrong. I didn't want to capture it with the date switching again and somehow was ahead of my time.)

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

oldfatherthames said:


> Thank you so much for the compliment! ;-)
> 
> On a watch board with a watch of this price class it's so nice to meet someone, who hasn't flipped his turtle!


I started with the 775 and sold when i was working on being a 1/2 watch guy.......that didn't last long.......switced to a PADI. I did not like the red accents on it. That was the least versatile color palette i owned and just didnt like wearing it.......now waiting on a 773 hopefully this is it! Kinda miss my 775.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> I started with the 775 and sold when i was working on being a 1/2 watch guy.......that didn't last long.......switced to a PADI. I did not like the red accents on it. That was the least versatile color palette i owned and just didnt like wearing it.......now waiting on a 773 hopefully this is it! Kinda miss my 775.


As long as it's a turtle ... ;-)

The 775 is special, but I admit, I would have chosen a more 'quiet' turtle like the 777 or 773 if the turtle was intended to play a leading role on my wrist. But with the 775 my trio is the Omega Railmaster and my old Seiko Sportsman, so a dark faced allrounder and a light faced classic, both traditional dressier designs. Because of this something extraordinaire as the 775 is simply perfect for me.

Wishing you peace of mind with the 773! I said it more than once ... gorgeous blue and very elegant. When I saw the 773 in the flesh when I picked up my 775 my first impulse was to buy that one too.

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## Robert1964 (Feb 28, 2007)

Great posts! I'm liking the gold..... Now decisions, decisions, decisions........


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sold both my Turdles, but if I get another one it will be the 775.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Used to have a 775 briefly in the summer of [strike]2015[/strike] 2016 _(edit - I am totally confused even as to what year it is... no wonder I need the day-date!)_. Regrettably sold it. Now, mainly thanks to this thread, I'm awaiting another one (thanks Bernd!) incoming this Tuesday -- can't wait.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

@Robert1964
@59yukon01 

Thanks guys!


What's remarkable is how many variations Seiko is offering with this watch. And so many which turned out really nice. I'm no historian regarding Seiko, but I cannot remember a second model with so many options to chose from. As long one basically likes the design it's really easy to fall in love with one of them. May your decisions be the right ones! 


@MrCairo

Thx and congrats! Especially since you know what to expect! b-)

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Tomorrow my SRP775 will be one year with me. I'm working on the anniversary-picture.

In the meantime ...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

oldfatherthames said:


> I'm no historian regarding Seiko, but I cannot remember a second model with so many options to chose from.


MONSTER or
Tuna
Have lots of options.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> MONSTER or
> Tuna
> Have lots of options.


Yeah, thanks! I was somehow aware of these, but have there ever been so many versions of one model - roughly speaking - at the same time?
I mean we have six regular turtles and four limited editions in 2016. (773-775-777-779, the batman versions 787 and 789 and the Padi, the Zimbe, the blue lagoon SRPB11, the green one SRPB01K1.)

Anyway, it's just great. Only new turtle missing is an orange one. 

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Dear friends,

here we go, celebrating my lovely Turtle's 1st birthday.

Thank you all for your contributions to this thread, you made it much so fun for me!  b-) |>

Here's the official birthday-picture:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

oldfatherthames said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> here we go, celebrating my lovely Turtle's 1st birthday.
> 
> ...


THANKYOU Bernd, your pics inspired me to get a 775, ive got it on now, lovely watch, even though it has the gold trim its definitely not garish, id actually say its very subtile, and im not a gold fan usually, its just enough to be tasteful although the amount of gold dots on this particular bezel insert makes the insert look a bit busy with the gold imo, but overall im very happy, thanks again for your OUTSTANDING pics, you make that camera sing like a songbird mate.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

@Cobia, thank you, buddy! b-)



Cobia said:


> .. ive got it on now, lovely watch, even though it has the gold trim its definitely not garish, id actually say its very subtile, and im not a gold fan usually, its just enough to be tasteful although the amount of gold dots on this particular bezel insert makes the insert look a bit busy with the gold imo...


Congrats! 

Yeah, I get what you say about looking a bit busy. I think it's amplified by the ochererous to yellow colour of the bezel. But that's the look! It would be more smooth if they had supplied a bezel with an imprint of noble, old gold. And with a different structure, like the Marinemaster's one. That would be high-class! Only thing I would mod on the 775.

(Note to myself: Ask the guys in the Turtle-Mod thread if such a bezel exists.)

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

oldfatherthames said:


> Yeah, thanks! I was somehow aware of these, but have there ever been so many versions of one model - roughly speaking - at the same time?
> I mean we have six regular turtles and four limited editions in 2016. (773-775-777-779, the batman versions 787 and 789 and the Padi, the Zimbe, the blue lagoon SRPB11, the green one SRPB01K1.)
> 
> Anyway, it's just great. Only new turtle missing is an orange one.
> ...


Bernd, thought you might find this interesting. We may have A LOT of turtle variattions to look forward to if they use the Monster as a benchmark. Subjectively it seems to be as popular as the monster and SKX series.

http://www.60clicks.com/ultimate-seiko-monster-collectors-guide/

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Vento (Nov 3, 2015)

MrCairo said:


> Used to have a 775 briefly in the summer of [strike]2015[/strike] 2016 _(edit - I am totally confused even as to what year it is... no wonder I need the day-date!)_. Regrettably sold it. Now, mainly thanks to this thread, I'm awaiting another one (thanks Bernd!) incoming this Tuesday -- can't wait.


I sold my SRP777 in an effort to consolidate my collection and roll it all into a Black Bay... call me crazy, but I miss the turtle...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)

oldfatherthames said:


> Yeah, I get what you say about looking a bit busy. I think it's amplified by the ochererous to yellow colour of the bezel. But that's the look! It would be more smooth if they had supplied a bezel with an imprint of noble, old gold. And with a different structure, like the Marinemaster's one. That would be high-class! Only thing I would mod on the 775.
> 
> (Note to myself: Ask the guys in the Turtle-Mod thread if such a bezel exists.)


I just ordered one for my 775 from DLW watches. It is ceramic and the gold is a more subdued gold than the OEM. I'm also going with a sapphire updgrade. Can't wait!


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Bernd, thought you might find this interesting. We may have A LOT of turtle variattions to look forward to if they use the Monster as a benchmark. Subjectively it seems to be as popular as the monster and SKX series.
> 
> The Ultimate Seiko Monster Collector's Guide - 60CLICKS


Thank you, indeed interesting!

I know the Monster is a cult watch and noticed it is quite popular. Given the price tag and especially it's eccentric design it's much more popular than I would have expected, but I wasn't aware that there are so many editions. Wow! Yeah, looking forward to much more Turtle variations. :-!



Vento said:


> I sold my SRP777 in an effort to consolidate my collection and roll it all into a Black Bay... call me crazy, but I miss the turtle...


I get that! The Turtle is special. Just fun and that lovely quaint design with all the history. The only reason I could imagine selling my Turtle if buying another diver would be for clinging on to a self-imposed principle to not own more than x watches. And I'm pretty sure I would miss my Turtle too.

But congrats on the Black Bay, that's a sexy thing! b-)



cajun1970 said:


> I just ordered one for my 775 from DLW watches. It is ceramic and the gold is a more subdued gold than the OEM. I'm also going with a sapphire updgrade. Can't wait!


Hey, which one did you choose? This one presumeably?

Ceramic Bezel Inserts - Turtle Re-issue Black X Tuscan - dlwwatches

And thanks for the hint! 

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)

Yes, that's the one!


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

cajun1970 said:


> Yes, that's the one!


Cool! The darker yellow looks vibrant and grounded and there is great contrast with the bold black. Dynamic combination. I would also match this with a sapphire for enriched depth and saturation.

Still it's not 'mine'. I'm not a fan of the pearl, but most of all I'm looking for a bezel with more muted gold, more old-farts style than this.

Anyway, honestly I find this to be a coherent, tasteful mod! :-!

Cheers
Bernd

... adding a picture:


----------



## Dickie (Mar 20, 2009)

Question: have you tried to put the original Seiko clasp on the Strapcode jubilee bracelet?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Dickie said:


> Question: have you tried to put the original Seiko clasp on the Strapcode jubilee bracelet?


it would work, there shouldn't be a problem as long as the sizes match up and everything.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

oldfatherthames said:


> View attachment 6898626
> 
> 
> View attachment 6898610
> ...


Crazy good shots, OFT...keep them coming!


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Nice pics!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

. Dickie: No sorry, I haven't, but I think I saw guys on the German board do it. And sorry for not answering sooner, but I saw that timetellinnob had helped.

. BuyIndioOates & babola: Thank you so much! 

. timetellinnoob: A special thanks to you for showing pictures of your Turtle in the big Turtle-thread, which featured a Tropic-strap. b-)

It made 'click' and I instantly got one, mine is a WatchGecko, I think your's was also WG and I simply love it. It's not as massive as the WatchGecko/Bonetto Cinturini #317 (more flexible) and also very elegant because of it's minimalistic structure and I adore the the slightly elevated edges along the sides. This is my new favourite rubber:









Cheers!
Bernd

PS: Hmm, what happened to the at-sign? No longer allowed?


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Bernd, can I ask what spring bars did you use in the end with your Tropic strap?

Apparently stock standard Seiko fat-bars are a no-go for this strap due to thin design and small spring bar holes.

Cheers.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

oldfatherthames said:


> . Dickie: No sorry, I haven't, but I think I saw guys on the German board do it. And sorry for not answering sooner, but I saw that timetellinnob had helped.
> 
> . BuyIndioOates & babola: Thank you so much!
> 
> ...


@worksforme.....

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## jsohal (Feb 21, 2014)

Usually don't like gold accented watches, but that's a great looking watch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

babola said:


> Bernd, can I ask what spring bars did you use in the end with your Tropic strap?


Hey, these must be the standard ones, that WatchGecko supplies with their rubbers. I have #284, #317 and this Tropic and a Nylon-Sport from them and the springs-bars were all the same. I just took these from my #317, but as you asked I took out a calliper and took one out and measured it as well as one of the standard ones from WG and they match: Main diameter reads 1,98 mm and it goes with strong resistance into that Tropic and the end reads 0,85-0,9mm. So it's a little loose in the lug holes and spring-bars with fat ends would surely be a better fit - I yet would have to buy these. (I ordered some long time ago, but they were no good quality.) But I'm not the most critical guy, so the WG standard ones are ok enough now.



Dec1968 said:


> @worksforme.....


Thanks my friend. Another test with the at-sign: @
(Aha, now in the preview of the post it's working again.)



jsohal said:


> Usually don't like gold accented watches, but that's a great looking watch


Yeah, same with me on the former as well as with the latter. 

Tropic Tuesday:









Cheers
Bernd


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

oldfatherthames said:


> Hey, these must be the standard ones, that WatchGecko supplies with their rubbers. I have #284, #317 and this Tropic and a Nylon-Sport from them and the springs-bars were all the same. I just took these from my #317, but as you asked I took out a calliper and took one out and measured it as well as one of the standard ones from WG and they match: Main diameter reads 1,98 mm and it goes with strong resistance into that Tropic and the end reads 0,85-0,9mm. So it's a little loose in the lug holes and spring-bars with fat ends would surely be a better fit - I yet would have to buy these. (I ordered some long time ago, but they were no good quality.) But I'm not the most critical guy, so the WG standard ones are ok enough now.


Bernd, thanks for going extra mile and checking this for me., much appreciated. |>

I have one Tropic strap incoming...if your last set of photos is anything to go by, should be a great fit for my Turtles. Cheers.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Those Tropics seem to always look the same, so you should be fine with one from any manufacturer visually. Mine is as stated the one from WatchGecko and I as I'm lazy and was always satisfied with their straps, I didn't mind the price and just ordered that.

Here you can see more pictures with it:

WatchGecko Zuludiver Tropic Rubber Strap

And here's a thread about it:

Best brand new Tropic Rubber Band?

And here's a quick one with the Turtle where you can see the whole strap:









Cheers
Bernd


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

@ wasn't working for me the other day. it drove me crazy the other day thinking i kept making a typo over and over...


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

@timetellinnoob: Yo, it was working while writing, but the preview changed the @ always into a ., so I tried again and also after editing it didn't change and I thought, maybe 'they' have new rules. :-s:-d

Adding this one too:









Cheers
Bernd


----------



## Stromboli (Mar 26, 2010)

Very nice photo's.


----------



## BVItalia (Apr 19, 2016)

Lovin it on that tropic!!!


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

@Stromboli & @BVItalia: Thanks guys! b-)

I sincerely wonder, why I didn't imagine before how nice this combination is. I always liked waffle straps with the Turtle, but found them a little bit too 'coarse', not fine enough (just searching for words here). The Tropics minimalistic structure is more restrained and sophisticated, a nice fancy understatement thing.

One more with my Tropic-Turtle:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## raustin33 (Jun 15, 2015)

How's the Tropik feel? Soft? Stiff? I love the look here.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

raustin33 said:


> How's the Tropik feel? Soft? Stiff? I love the look here.


I totally agree with the user-reviews on the WatchGecko site and recommend to read post #13, #16 and #19 of this WUS-thread. Indeed it's 'soft and pliable', very flexible given that it is not a thin strap (but in no way thick either). Simply put it's a pleasure on the wrist! Great quality and I can only recommend this Tropic (without having had other Tropic-straps). And btw, the hole-design gives a nice ventilation on hot days. 

A quick'n'dirty one:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## raustin33 (Jun 15, 2015)

oldfatherthames said:


> I totally agree with the user-reviews on the WatchGecko site and recommend to read post #13, #16 and #19 of this WUS-thread. Indeed it's 'soft and pliable', very flexible given that it is not a thin strap (but in no way thick either). Simply put it's a pleasure on the wrist! Great quality and I can only recommend this Tropic (without having had other Tropic-straps). And btw, the hole-design gives a nice ventilation on hot days.
> 
> A quick'n'dirty one:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the links! I may pick one up for my 6309


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

raustin33 said:


> Thanks for the links! I may pick one up for my 6309


You will surely be happy as you like the look already. 

Here's a serious wristshot:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)

on vintage 22mm Tropic Sport |>


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

gr8sw said:


> on vintage 22mm Tropic Sport |>


Wow, indeed: --> |>

Now that is cool, I didn't expect that! I'm not much in favour of the big slots (holes), not sure I would like them on me, but here off the wrist it's very nice. But what absolutely excites me is the structure: This looks like it's really old, in it's best age. True vintage. Does it break in two, when you bend it? ;-)

Totally sexy, thank you for sharing!

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)

oldfatherthames said:


> Wow, indeed: --> |>
> 
> Now that is cool, I didn't expect that! I'm not much in favour of the big slots (holes), not sure I would like them on me, but here off the wrist it's very nice. But what absolutely excites me is the structure: This looks like it's really old, in it's best age. True vintage. Does it break in two, when you bend it? ;-)
> 
> ...


thanks, Bernd!

it is vintage Swiss-made Tropic from 70's... still very soft and pliable rubber and extremely comfortable to wear... the best vintage rubbers! :-!


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

gr8sw said:


> thanks, Bernd!
> 
> it is vintage Swiss-made Tropic from 70's... still very soft and pliable rubber and extremely comfortable to wear... the best vintage rubbers! :-!


Yeah, that's what I sometimes say about me too. I'm from the 60's ... still very soft and pliable. ;-)

Wow, from the 70's and still ... I just created a task in my calendar for 2060 to return to this thread and report, how the WatchGecko Tropic has stood the test of time. 

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Hey *banderor*! 

Very pleased to see that you still like to visit this long ongoing thread, although it's only about one watch which is not so rare anyway.

Just want to pass some greetings to you. Everytime I recognize a great album cover in a users avatar I pause and check if it's you! ;-)

All the best across the ocean, friend!









Bernd


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

oldfatherthames said:


> Hey *banderor*!
> 
> Very pleased to see that you still like to visit this long ongoing thread, although it's only about one watch which is not so rare anyway.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the shoutout from across the pond Bernd, you inspired me to wear my 775 today!


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

banderor said:


> Thanks for the shoutout from across the pond Bernd, you inspired me to wear my 775 today!


Hey,ha! That's great! You couldn't know, but you picked my favourite, apart from that it matches the color scheme. ;-)

For many reasons, 'Animals' is the one for me. It's their last real milestone, it is their most straight and dirty one and yeah, it was my first PF record. Bought it when it was released, I was eleven then and the one I still listen to it these days the most - Meddle, Atom Heart Mother and Ummagumma being my other choices over the decades. And I'm old school, without Roger, there's no Pink Floyd. 

A new picture:

(Hmm, there's something new with uploading pictures. I cannot see my uploaded pictures as before and cannot insert existing or new pictures at the cursors position. Just as attachments. Hope this is not the standard.)

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Bernd, hope you and everyone in Club 775 are having a Golden summer! (And I'm very tempted to get the rubber strap you are sporting these days...)


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Nice Turtle reissue, Imy Blue lagoon Ltd Edition, great SEIKO :-!


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Sprint Veloce said:


> Nice Turtle reissue, Imy Blue lagoon Ltd Edition, great SEIKO :
> 
> I order a DAGAZ dble dome blue AR, very nice Crystal and cool price : Web Store - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Bernd - Here's one more pic from yesterday on the Ventures theme, and a _golden_-hue July Moon Rise from last night. Happy mid-Summer!


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Sprint Veloce said:


> Nice Turtle reissue, Imy Blue lagoon Ltd Edition, great SEIKO :-!
> ...


Beautiful, thank you for sharing! b-)



banderor said:


> Bernd - Here's one more pic from yesterday on the Ventures theme, and a _golden_-hue July Moon Rise from last night. Happy mid-Summer!...


Mate, what a great post! Yeah, happy mid-summer for you too! |>

And a what a nice album cover from the good old days. 

I'm in!









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

LOL Bernd! ... Let's turn down the heat and change the mood ....


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

banderor said:


> LOL Bernd! ... Let's turn down the heat and change the mood ....


Ooooohh, what a bummer, I had already picked my 6 favorite covers from my 'Playboy Jazz Edition' series! 

Just kiddin', beautiful! I have this in return:









Btw, some weeks ago I fell a bit in love with the thought of adding a SKX009. Such a beautiful evergreen. Then a friend came along with his SKX007 and I was astonished how small this SKX size in comparison is. By the millimeters it should have been less difference - in my mind. Adding a comparison picture and a quick wristshot, maybe interesting for some as I have many wristshots with my Turtle in this thread:

















Not considering this kind of watch a dresser, therefore I found it too small for me, but - breaking with my principle of owning no more than three watches - I have decided for another Seiko diver. Soon to be exposed. ;-)

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

oh i gotsta get in on this...

















have a small collection of vinyls downstairs in storage


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

Nice post, Bernd.

The SKX is a nice everyday classic which I like very much. Hard to find any downsides on it. Quite unusual to see a wristhshot with a nato from you btw. ;-)

How do you like that flatvent on your SRP775 and do you have some more pictures? Is it a BC284?

I am curious what Seiko diver is coming next for you. As SPB051/SPB053 are not widely available yet I make a bet on a Shogun.


Best regards


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox (Mar 8, 2014)

Excellent purchase and well posted. Great pics and impressions.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

TwentiethCenturyFox said:


> Excellent purchase and well posted. Great pics and impressions.


Thank you, Sir! b-)



timetellinnoob said:


> oh i gotsta get in on this...
> ...
> have a small collection of vinyls downstairs in storage


Hah, great! Thanks for joinin'! |> Given the great stuff you're showing, that 'collection downstairs' must either be great stuff concentrated or simply tons of great stuff. ;-)

In return I have this:











lipschitz said:


> Nice post, Bernd.
> ...
> The SKX is a nice everyday classic which I like very much. Hard to find any downsides on it.


Dankeschön! 

Yeah, it's just perfect. Entry level, massive quality, a classic, gorgeous design. 7s26 is robust quality and the non-hacking and non-handwinding, so what? Wear it everyday and the next morning put it on again. I think only members of watch-boards do complain, but on the other hand, those are the folks who should have one in their collection. I have my Turtle as an excuse.



lipschitz said:


> Quite unusual to see a wristhshot with a nato from you btw.


Hey, nice that you have noticed! It was a good friend's SKX, which is why. For me no Nato or Zulu, I simply cannot stand the metals and the loops visually.



lipschitz said:


> How do you like that flatvent on your SRP775 and do you have some more pictures? Is it a BC284?


Yes, WatchGecko Bonetto Cinturini #284. It's quite nice, I like the old style design, but two things keep me from loving it: The part after the vents could be slightly thicker for my taste and on the outside it looks a tad cheap.
But most of all I don't like that the number of vents is asymmetrical. Upwards the 12 it's three, beneath the 6 it's two and there it should be three there in my eyes.

Pictures? Oh yes, right here in this very thread. ;-)
See:
#2
#30
#78



lipschitz said:


> I am curious what Seiko diver is coming next for you. As SPB051/SPB053 are not widely available yet I make a bet on a Shogun.


Ah, Shogun, another masterpiece in design. Shogun was on my mind after I sold my Sumo way back and wanted a Seiko diver again. But I could never decide if I shouldn't go for a 2nd-hand Marinemaster instead and then Seiko did the new turtles and I was set.

Ok, time to confess: SRP777! I wanted this from the very start, indeed this was the one, that I had preordered 2015, but then I fell for my 775. I was occasionally looking for a 6309-7040, but not looking hard and time went by. The black one is just the classic, megacool. It was always on my mind.

Then some weeks ago I once again watched 'The Abyss' and there's that scene in which Virgil Brigman talks to his ex-wife (still wearing his wedding-ring) and makes fun of why she has parted from her lover. He's wearing the original Turtle and he says:

_"I'll tell you what happened: You woke up one morning in those satin sheets, you rolled over and there was this good-looking guy, well-groomed, expensive watch on. And you realized this guy never makes me laugh!"_

It was in this precise moment, when I decided to order the 777. Come on, I mean, what is greater than aliens not killing mankind because of a good man wearing a Seiko Turtle because he loves his wife so much?! :-!

Here it is:









Cheers to all!
Bernd


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

Well played, sir! :-D

SRP777 is the true core of the heart turtle for me. As classic as it can get. Closely followed by the SRP775.
So a nice pair you have picked up there!

Thanks for sharing your insight on the BC284. 
I must say wearing rubber really grew on me with my SRP777. Besides having a number of strap options available I mostly choose the OEM strap. Only downside to the otherwise overall great strap is that after a mere year of ownership the strap looks pretty beaten up. I have the impression the nice soft coating of the the strap wears off and the rubber turns glossy/shiny.

Today experimenting with the MN strap:









Cheers!


----------



## ccm123 (Feb 8, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

ccm123 said:


> Very nice!


Thank you and just in case this was addressed to lipschitz, hey, I just say thanks in his name too! 



lipschitz said:


> SRP777 is the true core of the heart turtle for me. As classic as it can get.


Indeed it is! And it is so different from the 775. The chapter ring on the 775 is muted, on the 777 it is high contrast so it connects to the bezel as well as to the dial. Therefore the bezel appears almost a bit slimmer though not as much as the indices on the 777 seem to be smaller - from the pure visuals, of course they are not. Really a different Turtle.



lipschitz said:


> Thanks for sharing your insight on the BC284.


Btw, when I said, the #284 looks a little bit cheap, that was only regarding the outer surface of the thinner parts towards the ends of the straps, so not the vent-area.

I did the same cover as shown some post earlier also with the 777 and as it was mounted on the #284 I'm posting this version too:











lipschitz said:


> I must say wearing rubber really grew on me with my SRP777. Besides having a number of strap options available I mostly choose the OEM strap. Only downside to the otherwise overall great strap is that after a mere year of ownership the strap looks pretty beaten up. I have the impression the nice soft coating of the the strap wears off and the rubber turns glossy/shiny.


The design of the OEM strap is great, though I prefer the flat vents more than the curved ones. I put on my new 777 with that one first as it was mounted, just to see how it wears and it's very nicely soft. I made a quick wristshot at that time and boy, never have I seen so much dust on a rubber. Ok, we're talking photo level here. But what turns me off with the curved Z22 is the silver keeper (to shiny, it's a rubber strap!) and really, the big buckle is absurd to me.



lipschitz said:


> Today experimenting with the MN strap:...


Very nice visually! Hey, this strap, khaki or grey pants and a white shirt ... simply wow. I know because I wore it yesterday just with a different strap with a different green. b-)

In general - though of course such preference is personal - I think Turtles should be combined with a rubber or nato. That's true to style and the best match to the vintage case and face. 
I must admit, while it was fun with the Super Jubilee and though it is visually superb, it was not great in the long run. I sold it when I ordered the 777. 
Ok, first I have the luxury to wear my Railmaster with the metal bracelet, when I want to go noble and dressy (or my old, white and sunburst faced Sportsman with an aligator), but second the Turtle with a bracelet is a little bit too heavy to be really comfortable.

And third, as I said, style. I want my Turtles the vintage way. Rubber!

The WatchGecko Tropic is outstanding on the 775, much more than I like it with the 777. For this I got a new strap arriving very soon, hopefully this morning, and I'm pretty sure this will be the perfect match to the 777 in the way I want it: Retro, coarse, toolish. It's the black waffle from Uncle Seiko, the one you can see on timetellinnoob's 775 five post earlier here.

Here's the 777 on a green waffle from Rob / Monsterwatches, from where I got my 777J:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Happy Saturday 775 (and 777) fam!


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Bernd - Noticed your 775 sold in Germany doesn't have "Mov't JAPAN" on the dial like my USA one does. Since the tripod was already setup, decided to take a second pic this morning with the face filling the frame. Cheers!


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

banderor said:


> Bernd - Noticed your 775 sold in Germany doesn't have "Mov't JAPAN" on the dial like my USA one does. Since the tripod was already setup, decided to take a second pic this morning with the face filling the frame.


Yeah, thanks! b-)

My 775 is the version distributed via Seiko Germany. On the caseback there no 'Made in whereever'. They call it SRP775K1, see Seiko.de SEIKO Prospex Automatik Diver's Herren Armbanduhren

Somewhere I have read that it may be due to import-restrictions of the destination country, that the origin of the main part of an item has to be declared. Soemthing like this and it would be a good explanation, why yours states 'Mov't Japan'.

My 777 is a J-model I bought from Monsterwatches in the Netherlands and it says "Made in Japan" on the dial - see #349 - as well as on the caseback. When I have more time the next days, I'll be doing a post about some details about my J.

Have a great weekend!

SRP775 on a tropic ... on a tropic:











Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

banderor said:


> Bernd - Noticed your 775 sold in Germany doesn't have "Mov't JAPAN" on the dial like my USA one does. Since the tripod was already setup, decided to take a second pic this morning with the face filling the frame. Cheers!
> 
> View attachment 12350851


Ive always liked this thread, maybe cause i have a 775 also ??
This is some info i found here on the forums a while back ago. Makes sense to me but not to others. 









This is what journeyforce posted last yr.
There are currently 3 variations of the dial.
1. Movement Japan- US Market version 
2. Made In Japan- Middle East version 
3. 4R36- Version marketed to many parts of the world
There are also 3 different model numbers for the SRP777 and SRP775. They are
SRP775K- Marketed to many parts of the world
SRP775J- Middle East market (should also have Arabic/English day wheel)
SRP775- US Market
SRP777K- Marketed to many parts of the world
SRP777J- Middle East market (should also have Arabic/English day wheel)
SRP777- US Market
All are made in the same factory/factories. There is no secret factory in Japan that is producing just J models. In some countries in the Middle East, items sold are required to have the company's country of origin. Hence the made in Japan models, most of them have Arabic/English day wheels(though some do have Roman Numerals) 
In the USA items are required to have the item's country of origin and not the company's country of origin.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Dav25 said:


> Ive always liked this thread, maybe cause i have a 775 also 酪
> This is what journeyforce posted last yr.
> There are currently 3 variations of the dial.
> 1. Movement Japan- US Market version
> ...


Thanks for sharing this info. Hardcore collector stuff. Interesting!


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Congrats on your new 777 Bernd. Love the stark black & white palette. Fun "The Abyss" reference.



oldfatherthames said:


> My 777 is a J-model I bought from Monsterwatches in the Netherlands and it says "Made in Japan" on the dial - see #349 - as well as on the caseback. When I have more time the next days, I'll be doing a post about some details about my J.


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Wearing the 775 Turtle again today!


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Back from much work, relaxing now.

I announced to write some words about my 'Made in Japan' SRP777J. First of all, I wanted a J-one this time mainly for the visual concept, I just like the idea that my watch from Seiko Japan says 'Made in Japan'.

*@Dav25: *Thank you for bringing on the quote, this I had also read sometime ago ...



Dav25 said:


> This is some info i found here on the forums a while back ago. Makes sense to me but not to others.
> 
> This is what journeyforce posted last yr.
> There are currently 3 variations of the dial.
> ...


I think in the same thread where this was stated, someone else said, that J-versions would get their final quality check in Japan. And from a third source, someone I kinda know and who has quite some experience with Seiko I was told, that J are usually of better quality of the finish of the case, concrete grip of the bezel and the distinction between brushed and polished parts.

I simply cannot believe that there is no official word about this, but anyway, in no way I was expecting a better quality! Ok, I wouldn't mind of course, but it was not why I have decided for a J this time.

So, what's with my 777J, which btw was build March 2016, my 775K November 2015.

1.
Bezel action has more resistance than my 775 had when it was new. I remember me thinking 'that sounds a bit cheap compared to my Sumo' when I rotated the 775's bezel. 777 clicks more fat/noble.
But, hey, I tend to think of sample variation or maybe Seiko upgraded here later. No J-factor necessarily.

2.
I will not compare the case. I've worn my 775 for one and half years and often cleaned it with a cloth when I made pictures. It is a tiny bit less matte, but I cannot say, if that has been that way when new. Should there be a difference out of the box I would surely think of tolerances in the manufacturing process.

3. 
Crown action a bit more smooth on the 777, but no-J-talk here. I've had my hands on some other K-turtles, that's sample variation to me.

4. 
Dial is perfectly aligned, but: I ask the dealer to especially take care about this. No J-factor for me either.

Now to the issues that I wasn't expecting:

5. 
Dust inside: My K had none upon inspection, my J has three very minimal dustgrains - at least they look like dust-grains - under the glass. But so minimal one cannot see them via eyesight, you have to use a magnifying glass.
For me this is no issue.

6.
A dent on one index. I made no picture to cover that explicitly, but I give you an idea in the following picture.
Upon close inspection it definitely a dent on the surface of the index as if you press a fingernail in your flesh. No cut, no hair, it's a dent and I can see, that the lume was applied afterwards as the lume covers a part of the dent.
Just as before, I am talking totally macro-level here. No issue.









7.
The logo, there is coating missing. (Is it chrome?) This also definitely comes from the manufacturing as I can clearly note, that the waves' coating is intact and the waves are 'above' the point where coating is missing, partly covering it. This I can see with my eyes and this is the only issue of those three where I thought 'ouch, that's not nice'. But on the other hand, I never look on the caseback. Indeed I was astonished how scratched the caseback of my 775 now is, when I compared it to that of the 777. I simply don't care much here.









On reporting these things to my dealer, he kindly offered me a solution without that I had asked for one. I negotiated. Having a 775 for so long now, this 777 was no try-and-error purchase. I wanted this watch and will be wearing it. Will not sell it in my lifetime.
Okay, I can almost see watch enthusiasts pointing their finger at me, loudly yelling "Seiko-fanboy, Seiko-fanboy!" No, yes, I love Seiko and would this watch for example be a Marinemaster, something that is more 'luxury' to me, I would not be fine here.

*My conclusion:* Wherever this J was 'made' or finally checked, I can absolutely see no quality-bonus with a J-version Seiko, LOL! ;-)

---

*@banderor*: Thank you! The second one is b-e-a-u-t-i-f-u-l! That one:



banderor said:


> View attachment 12353103


Love it! |>

Cheers, friends!
Bernd


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Spot on Bernd, I share similar sentiments on Japan vs rest-of-world Seiko diver models production. I don't even buy into that story where a Seiko Japan worker in Thai, Singapore or Chinese Seiko factories inspects and QCs the final 'Made in Japan' labeled watches. 
This was the 'theory' one of the Seiko collectors came up with few years back and posted on Seiko/Citizen forum , never substantiated or confirmed, so for me it's just fluff and wishful thinking. 

We'd all like to feel a little special about our JDM Seiko divers being made a little more 'special' but when it comes to sub US$1000 watches, that's simply not the case. 
Most of the Turtles and Turtle parts are made and assembled in Seiko factory in China, weather we like it or not. 
Small proportion of dials and casebacks are inscribed with Made in Japan but that's all that is to it, nothing to do with Japan except the association with Seiko as a brand.

I still like seeing MIJ on some of my Seikos, I'd be lying if I said that wasn't so, but I'm also under no illusion that's really the case with any watch at the low-to-mid price point.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

MIJ = PTM.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

oldfatherthames said:


> Back from much work, relaxing now.
> 
> I announced to write some words about my 'Made in Japan' SRP777J. First of all, I wanted a J-one this time mainly for the visual concept, I just like the idea that my watch from Seiko Japan says 'Made in Japan'.
> 
> ...


Fantastic. The Seiko warts are real and simply show that humans and machines everywhere are just as error prone and lazy as anywhere else.

The mystique of MIJ and JDM is very much about belief and feelings these days as the facts contradict the general opinion as you have found.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

59yukon01 said:


> MIJ = PTM.


LOL, yeah!



zuiko said:


> The mystique of MIJ and JDM is very much about belief and feelings these days as the facts contradict the general opinion as you have found.





babola said:


> Spot on Bernd, I share similar sentiments on Japan vs rest-of-world Seiko diver models production. I don't even buy into that story where a Seiko Japan worker in Thai, Singapore or Chinese Seiko factories inspects and QCs the final 'Made in Japan' labeled watches.
> This was the 'theory' one of the Seiko collectors came up with few years back and posted on Seiko/Citizen forum , never substantiated or confirmed, so for me it's just fluff and wishful thinking.


True words! I always found the assumption that J means better quality absurd. Non-J Seikos are not cheap chinese replicas, they are Seikos. Why should Seiko accept lower standards on the same model depending on the origin?
If there's an extra-charge for J-versions it's either from the dealers knowing that customers buying into the J-myth are willing to pay that extra or - and more likely to me - because of the different ways of being distributed and the price-pricing in different countrys, so that importing a J to e.g. Germany simply makes up for a higher price.



babola said:


> We'd all like to feel a little special about our JDM Seiko divers being made a little more 'special' but when it comes to sub US$1000 watches, that's simply not the case.
> Most of the Turtles and Turtle parts are made and assembled in Seiko factory in China, weather we like it or not.
> Small proportion of dials and casebacks are inscribed with Made in Japan but that's all that is to it, nothing to do with Japan except the association with Seiko as a brand.
> 
> I still like seeing MIJ on some of my Seikos, I'd be lying if I said that wasn't so, but I'm also under no illusion that's really the case with any watch at the low-to-mid price point.


When I grew up 'Made in Germany', 'Made in Japan' etc was a synonym for quality and the romantic reflex of that thought still works a bit, though things have changed and often proved otherwise. Maybe a bit for this and - as you said - for the association with Seiko as a brand I wanted my second Turtle to be a J.

Btw, when I preordered my 775 in Winter 2015, I knew that Seiko Germany would sell a K-version to me. Would I have ever believed in J-quality I would have waited until those would become available.

At least I know now for sure, that there is either no J-bonus in general or that they still have humans at work who when making the final inspection make errors or simply don't care much.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Bernd made me do it...









Simple, black Nato fits this watch perfectly, IMO.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

babola said:


> Bernd made me do it...
> ...
> Simple, black Nato fits this watch perfectly, IMO.


Wow! That's sound as if ... you got that one new to your collection? 

Yeah, simple black whatever is great, looks gorgeous!

I always found that the Turtle's body shape should be kept as much as possible. It's hard with metal bracelet's solid endlinks, but the structure of the Jubilee's endlinks helps. Of course with a monochrome nato or rubber it's perfect and additionally amplifies the classic, basic vintage thing that the Turtle delivers. |>

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

oldfatherthames said:


> Wow! That's sound as if ... you got that one new to your collection?
> 
> Yeah, simple black whatever is great, looks gorgeous!
> 
> ...


Yup, when it comes to SKX and SRP Seiko divers, for me is - the simpler the better.

That's my 5th (oops) turtle now...couldn't help it. I love my 1977 6309, its history and significance in long Seiko diver lineage from '65 to now. So basically couldn't control myself when it comes to SRP Turtles. Every one of them _tells_ a different_ story._


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Here's one for you Bernd...just to get your creative juices going...;-)


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

babola said:


> Here's one for you Bernd...just to get your creative juices going...


Haha, thanks! That's a very nice one! b-)



babola said:


> Yup, when it comes to SKX and SRP Seiko divers, for me is - the simpler the better.


Yo! I went that path from the very first day with my 775 and the WatchGecko #317 (and #284) but then stepped sideways with the Juper Jubilee. Coming back to simplicity now.



babola said:


> That's my 5th (oops) turtle now...couldn't help it.


Upholding a big solidarity flag here! 



babola said:


> I love my 1977 6309, its history and significance in long Seiko diver lineage from '65 to now.


I'd love to have a nice, original 6309, but never pulled the trigger. Now my new 777 helps a bit.



babola said:


> So basically couldn't control myself when it comes to SRP Turtles. Every one of them tells a different story.


So true! Kudos for Seiko for the love of special detail they gave to each of those. I'll be showing one nice detail soon that I just recently discovered with my 775 although I have it for so long now, but needed a 777 to make me aware of.

Still waiting to get my UncleSeiko waffle for the 777. The German post managed to spend nine days to deliver it from Frankfurt to Cologne and now I'm waiting for the customs to send me the note that I can pick it up from them ... grrrr! 
I hope reality will meet my visual idea with that waffle on the 777.

For now I'm so much digging the Tropic on my 775, here's some creative detail. ;-)









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Thanks mate, have one Tropic from WG on order as I type this.

My old one was a cheaper replica made of silicone, the accelerated wear of it was no fun. Polished marks now everywhere, after few months of occasional wear it looks like 10 year old strap. 
I was at the point of returning it for refund but it was just too late to do so and claim funds.
Similar sentiment re new Seiko SRP silicone straps - looks a million when new, after few wears not so great. Buyer beware. Hope they change the formula and introduce a little more natural rubber into the mix. Polyurethane also, while not best for straps, adds to the rigidity and longevity.

Cheers.


----------



## Alen David (Aug 5, 2011)

Quite a nice presentation you made.

I have myself a PADI Turtle and also love it!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

color and GOLD


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Like mine on this BC









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

oldfatherthames said:


> " I always found the assumption that J means better quality absurd. Non-J Seikos are not cheap chinese replicas, they are Seikos. *Why should Seiko accept lower standards on the same model depending on the origin?"*


Spot on! Why is this so hard for some people grasp? How could any manufacturer today establish any global or even regional brand equity & loyalty if they had different standards regarding the same finished item assembled in different factories??

While Japanese companies may not have originated the global sourcing, they were the first ones to successfully apply it. The key is standardization of process and protocol, and little to no tolerance for variation.

These same people who can't accept how their Seiko watch was made don't seem to apply the same outrage or denial to their "Swiss Made" watches, cameras and electronics, or cars.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Gurtle


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Alen David said:


> Quite a nice presentation you made.


Thank you, Sir! Yeah, PADI, life is colourful! 



timetellinnoob said:


> color and GOLD


...and tropic! :-!



Hale color said:


> Like mine on this BC
> ...


Now that's a cool strap. By the style this is a diving accessories per se. Thanks for sharing! |>



nepatriot said:


> Spot on! Why is this so hard for some people grasp? How could any manufacturer today establish any global or even regional brand equity & loyalty if they had different standards regarding the same finished item assembled in different factories??


Yep, so simple and evidently. You just have to think a minimal bit to get the idea. ;-)



babola said:


> Gurtle ...


LOL! Gurtle, Blurtle, I have a Wurtle now. :-d

By the way, that looks very dynamic! Seeing so many diverse straps mounted on a specific Turtle is just so different from imagining the look when seeing them without a one. b-)

Yesterday I could finally pick up my Waffle from Uncle Seiko from the customs office. And it's everything I wanted for my SRP777: Very basic and very vintage. Perfect. Tropic on 775, Waffle on 777, that's the thing for me. Of course I'll be also showing that waffle on my 775 the next days too.









Have a great weekend everyone!
Bernd


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

That waffle strap is a great fit on your 777, Bernd.

Enjoy!


----------



## Aureliano (Jun 20, 2015)

This is my new turtle on a waterproof strap. I love this watch! I have a question about hand winding. In all my other automatics, after about 30 rotations I start to feel a little resistance and, when I feel this, I stop. I literally gave 100 rotations to the turtle and there was no sign of tightening. Is this a a matter of design? Going forward I'll stick to the 30 rotations and stop but would love to hear from folks who might know about this. Thanks!

DSC_0215 by aureliano_bnd1, on Flickr


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Golden Hour.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

babola said:


> That waffle strap is a great fit on your 777, Bernd.
> 
> Enjoy!


Yeah-yeah-yeah! Thank you! b-)



banderor said:


> Golden Hour.
> ...


Perfect! The 775's golden parts are really giving in such light. Please go on so I can leave my camera in the bag for the weekend! ;-)



Aureliano said:


> This is my new turtle on a waterproof strap. I love this watch!


No picture yet.



Aureliano said:


> I literally gave 100 rotations to the turtle


That should count as a guinness world record! ;-)



Aureliano said:


> ...there was no sign of tightening. Is this a a matter of design?


Yes, dont worry. The manual clearly states: "T_here is no need to turn the crown further when the mainspring is fully wound. But the crown can be turned without damaging the watch mechanism._"

I'm no good at watch technics, but I read somewhere that when the mainspring is fully wound the clutch wheel disengages the rotor. However, that whatever slips through and no damage can be done.

The movements NH35+36 are said to be kind of similar to the 4R36 (in your Turtle) and the Seiko Techsheet says for those: "Fully wound up by turning the crown minimum 55 times". So I assume it should be somewhere in that range for the 4R36.

If you want to find out yourself: Wait until it stops running and then wound it let's say 40 times. Now put it aside and note after how many hours it has stopped again. Power reserve is 40-41 hours. When it runs that long without being worn and moved it was wounded fully.

Anyway it's an automatic and winds itself. The manual is extracool about this, see page 9 and 10: https://www.seikowatches.com/support/ib/pdf/SEIKO_4R35_4R36_4R37_4R38_4R39.pdf

I typically don't wind them or if I give them some 10 turns, I just swing them some five times from left to right until they are running again and wear them.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Aureliano (Jun 20, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. The watch was fully stopped--hadn't worn it in a few days after I got it--when I started to wind it. I mean, it only took three or four full rotations to get it running, so giving it 30-40 like I do with my other watches should be fine to keep it running for a couple of days. I was just curious about the fact that it seems like you could turn the crown forever. In most of my watches I can feel the resistance building up and then the clutch engaging to avoid over-winding. On the turtle, however, there's no indication of that either: at turn 100 it made the same sound and the crown felt the same it did when I started winding. I know it's not broken and that it's winding just fine. Just wondering if, by design, the crown doesn't tighten despite some sort of mechanism preventing the spring to get over wound. Without the resistance, how does one know the mainspring is fully wound?

Thanks for the links, too btw. Here's the photo again. Don't know what happened with photo bucket before.
DSC_0215 by aureliano_bnd1, on Flickr


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

Aureliano my experience with the NH36 (same as 4r36) is the same. You can wind it all day long and never feel any difference. Perhaps some of them do give a hint when wound but it is not uncommon to experience what you are observing... or _not_ observing, as it were...

EDIT:
Bernd, fantastic pics. I realize this is an old thread but I have missed it somehow until now. Thanks for sharing these!


----------



## Aureliano (Jun 20, 2015)

nolte said:


> Aureliano my experience with the NH36 (same as 4r36) is the same. You can wind it all day long and never feel any difference. Perhaps some of them do give a hint when wound but it is not uncommon to experience what you are observing... or _not_ observing, as it were...
> 
> EDIT:
> Bernd, fantastic pics. I realize this is an old thread but I have missed it somehow until now. Thanks for sharing these!


Thanks!


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

oldfatherthames said:


> Please go on so I can leave my camera in the bag for the weekend! ;-)


Speaking of camera bags, thanks for the reminder Bernd! Have been planning to give mine a wash this weekend, but had forgotten until I read your post ... BTW, already have my "concept" for Sunday's pic in mind.


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

oldfatherthames said:


> Yesterday I could finally pick up my Waffle from Uncle Seiko from the customs office. And it's everything I wanted for my SRP777: Very basic and very vintage. Perfect. Tropic on 775, Waffle on 777, that's the thing for me. Of course I'll be also showing that waffle on my 775 the next days too.
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone!
> Bernd


Great wafflestrap! Of course we need more pictures of that combo.
Bernd, no dark blue/black shirt today??? ;-)


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

nolte said:


> ...Bernd, fantastic pics. I realize this is an old thread but I have missed it somehow until now. Thanks for sharing these!


Thank you! Yeah, it's old, but not cold. 



banderor said:


> Speaking of camera bags, thanks for the reminder Bernd! Have been planning to give mine a wash this weekend, but had forgotten until I read your post ... BTW, already have my "concept" for Sunday's pic in mind.


Nice bag and nice idea! A bad cold is slowing me down a bit, but probably I'll manage to arrange something later on. ;-)



lipschitz said:


> Great wafflestrap! Of course we need more pictures of that combo.


Coming soon to this theatre!



lipschitz said:


> Bernd, no dark blue/black shirt today???


Amazing, LOL! On Saturday two neighbors and two good old customers asked me the same. I can only imagine what will happen, when I dress up with a Hawaiian shirt. :-d

In the meantime I'm showing the caseback of my 777J, mainly for the nice detail that it says 'Made in Japan'. The back of my 775 - see #1 of this thread - declares no origin.









I removed the last number of the serial, that's not a blemish from Seiko this time. ;-)

Cheerio!
Bernd


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

The morning, which is the most memorable season of the day, is the awakening hour. ― Henry David Thoreau, Walden


----------



## v8chrono (Feb 21, 2015)

On a blue ZRC strap.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

common combos =)


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

timetellinnoob said:


> common combos =)


Gorgeous


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

v8chrono said:


> On a blue ZRC strap.
> ...


That's the 'Abyss Waterproof' one, right? Nice strap & thanks for showing! b-)



banderor said:


> The morning, which is the most memorable season of the day, is the awakening hour. ― Henry David Thoreau, Walden
> ...


Dankeschön! And I think poetic philosophy really uplifts this thread! 



timetellinnoob said:


> ...
> common combos =)


Yeah! Perfect combo and I'm in ... at last. ;-)









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

oldfatherthames said:


> Dankeschön! And I think poetic philosophy really uplifts this thread!


I was going for the reflection in that photo concept. You get great reflections in your shots Bernd! Thoreau quote was an afterthought, but it matched my mood yesterday morning. Making a habit of that kind of post could become pretentious _very_ quickly. Thanks for indulging me 



> Yeah! Perfect combo and I'm in ... at last. ;-)


Everyone's 77X divers on those retro straps look so fun to wear in July!! Mid-summer night dreams ;-)


----------



## dkpw (Jan 12, 2009)

At last, I've joined the Super Jubilee club, at my second attempt. The first jubilee I bought was badly finished, one of the end-links didn't align with the lug holes and could not be fitted. I returned it for a refund but the call of trying my first ever jubilee was too great. This one fits very well. The clasp comes with 6 adjustment points and the removable links are screwed not pinned, so it's easy to find the perfect fit. The clasp is slightly stiff compared to the original Seiko and I briefly fitted the Seiko clasp to the jubilee. It worked but somehow didn't feel quite right. I love the way the jubilee links sculpt themselves to the shape of your wrist, an excellent job (this time) by Strapcode.


----------



## pmarte (Jul 4, 2016)

Bernd, 
To state that you are an inspiration would be an understatement. The pictures, the words, all have driven folks to strap turtles to their wrists, dust off their cameras...heck, I even put on some Jimmy McGriff, to write this post to. I am more of a Charles Earland, Jack McDuff, Jimmy Smith listener, but I was inspired. To you and the rest of the onlooker out there: Enjoy these modest photos from my iPhone, depicting two of my Seiko's on tropic straps. I got my 777 on Tuesday and have just now caught up with your 40 pages.
Thank you...pm


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

banderor said:


> I was going for the reflection in that photo concept. You get great reflections in your shots Bernd!


I thought so, of course these eyes noticed them! And re my reflections, honestly often I'm delighted how nice they turned out without really knowing before. ;-)



dkpw said:


> At last, I've joined the Super Jubilee club, at my second attempt. The first jubilee I bought was badly finished,...
> ... I love the way the jubilee links sculpt themselves to the shape of your wrist, an excellent job (this time) by Strapcode.


David, great you got lucky with your second Jubilee in the end. b-)

I often said it here, from all the metal bracelets, the Jubilee meets the character of the SRP775 most in my eyes. It just amplifies the vintage as well as the luxury-with-a-wink side. And, yeah, the links are clinging to the wrist so soft with this bracelet.

Btw, I know quite well, that you have your SRP775 for more than a year at least and remember your pictures from Scotland last summer. |> Thanks for coming back here!



pmarte said:


> Bernd,
> To state that you are an inspiration would be an understatement. The pictures, the words, all have driven folks to strap turtles to their wrists, dust off their cameras...


Hey, pmarte, thank you for your heartwarming words! 



pmarte said:


> Bernd,
> ...heck, I even put on some Jimmy McGriff, to write this post to. I am more of a Charles Earland, Jack McDuff, Jimmy Smith listener, but I was inspired.


Haha, cool! So I couldn't resist:









(Yep, I know, the watch is missing.) Please note the CD-cover from Ike Quebec's "It might as well be spring" album with extraordinarily beautiful organ work from Freddie Roach. Must-have! (--> yt-link <--)

(Now featuring a watch...) and let me recommend this album from Fred Jackson. Not so well known, but one of the hottest from the old days and on organ Earl Van **** is playing with raw and so-inspired soul. Megacool!(--> yt-link <---)











pmarte said:


> Bernd,
> To you and the rest of the onlooker out there: Enjoy these modest photos from my iPhone, depicting two of my Seiko's on tropic straps. I got my 777 on Tuesday and have just now caught up with your 40 pages.


Thanks for posting! Those Military-Seiko 5 are instant classics. And on the 40 pages ... when I started this I did never imagine this thread would go on so long. I admit, it's quite a bit crazy. I posted over 150 pictures of the SRP775 here, not to including others and - most of all - not counting the many contributions from all you fellows out there without whom this thread would have never become such a nice read. I will not name anyone - you know who you are, dankeschön, Freunde! :-!

Now, back to work:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## dkpw (Jan 12, 2009)

Thank you Bernd, your thread here is epic and famous. It's always a pleasure to see your latest shots. Although maybe I should not thank you for reminding me about Rob from Monsterwatches. I knew of him years ago but have until reading your thread forgot about his site. As I've started learning Dutch, now I can shop and study at the same time, very dangerous! Especially when his stock is so nice, like the green waffle.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

dkpw said:


> ... Especially when his stock is so nice, like the green waffle.


Well, then here's another picture with the green waffle (apart from the one I had posted in #352, saying this just for others):











Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## dkpw (Jan 12, 2009)

oldfatherthames said:


> Well, then here's another picture with the green waffle (apart from the one I had posted in #352, saying this just for others):
> 
> View attachment 12384579
> 
> ...


U bent een erg slechte man!


----------



## dkpw (Jan 12, 2009)

double post due to browser weirdness


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

dkpw said:


> U bent een erg slechte man!


Deze zijn vele, vele nederlandse! ;-)

But, hey, David, hold on for a second: Are you thinking about the green waffle for your SRP775?


----------



## dkpw (Jan 12, 2009)

Yes Bernd but it could fit a couple of others I have. Bur looking at Monsterwatches (Gek van horloges) there are some other targets in sight. The Shogun is lovely or maybe a different form of turtle, or something else. A dangerous game...


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

David,

ah, ok. Anyway here's a quick one with the SRP775 on a white shirt and very true to it's original colour:









I must say, I never thought of doing this combination, I always imagined the green waffle as a match to the SRP777. A great summer strap. It's up to your taste anyway. 



dkpw said:


> The Shogun is lovely or maybe a different form of turtle, or something else. A dangerous game...


Nice to see someone mentioning a Shogun, when the talk in this range is mostly about SBP051 and 053 these days. ;-)

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

oldfatherthames said:


> David,
> 
> ah, ok. Anyway here's a quick one with the SRP775 on a white shirt and very true to it's original colour:
> 
> ...


Olive green strap on gold accented watch are match made in heaven.


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

Bernd, still holding my breath for some more SRP777/Uncleseiko wafflestrap-pictures. Please, I know you won´t let us down on this!! 

Meanwhile I can only leave another quick one wearing the MN strap which wears indeed quite comfortably. Recommendation for summer days.

Cheers


----------



## AKRAE (Jul 10, 2017)

This watch look amazing. I will get a Smartwatch LG Watch Style for free by a promotion, I will sell it and buy this driver if I find at good price, I saw it priced at 190£.
I'm new in the watches world and I don't know alternave watches, would be great if somebody could gave me some model with the same or better worth for the money,if is posible non Pepsy and if is black with yelow/gold/red/green better yet, but the most important for me is worth or quality/price.

And congrats for the pictures,you are a professional, doesn't matter if you have a different laboral activity.


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Good Day Sunshine.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

AKRAE said:


> This watch look amazing. I will get a Smartwatch LG Watch Style for free by a promotion, I will sell it and buy this driver if I find at good price, I saw it priced at 190£.
> I'm new in the watches world and I don't know alternave watches, would be great if somebody could gave me some model with the same or better worth for the money,if is posible non Pepsy and if is black with yelow/gold/red/green better yet, but the most important for me is worth or quality/price.
> 
> And congrats for the pictures,you are a professional, doesn't matter if you have a different laboral activity.


Thank you for the compliment!

I'm not the best counselor, I see a lot of watches and forget the most. And while this thread has quite some onlookers, it's more a club of lovers. I recommend to you to open a a single-thread with your question, be it here on the Seiko-board or in the "Affordable watches" or "Public Forum"-section here at Watchuseek.

Anyway, with Seiko you always get great quality for the price, but not necessarily perfect quality control. One well known issue is the aligment of the overall face in all components ... how the dial meets the chapter ring and how both of these meet the bezel. I bet you have _not_ noticed in any of my pictures - and that should tell you something how minor the issue can be considered, if you take things easy in life -, but look at the macro pictures in my first post of this thread and you can cleary see the misaligment of this copy.

Of course viewing pictures and reading threads is an important factor to learn about the watches and explore the market and to get started with your first purchase, but don't get too paranoid while on your way: Taste changes over time and you really have to have the watch on your wrist!
Be easy, chances are good, that the watch you will be starting with will not stay for the longest time, because only with wearing one you can learn, what you like in watches and how comfortable the wear _for you- and as I said, your taste may also be subject to change.

I started off with watches some years ago and ordered a Seiko Chrono, which I unloaded just a few weeks later. The design was nice, but legibility was bad and the thing looked a bit cheap. Then I bought a Seiko Sumo, which stayed for a much longer time. Great watch, unique design, today, some years later I wouldn't buy it again for visual reasons.
Even today and being much more experienced I cannot guarantee to myself, if the next watch will have been the right choice. Only on-the-wrist matters!

And one last word on automatic watches: These things are living. One day it has lost a second, three days later it may have gained some seconds, just because how you are moving and on which side you lay it down at night affects the movement. Be cool on this too, you will get to know, how your watch keeps time and you will act accordingly. For example, I know that my Omega Railmaster will have lost a few minutes after many weeks and when the difference to real time is more than some four or five minutes I just adjust it again and give it two minutes ahead, so that I will have to adjust it again at a later point in time than I would have to, if I would set it exactly to the real second.

As you like these Turtle reeditions and as you are looking for other color schemes too, have a look at the big turtle thread here, Seiko has so many nice variations. |>



lipschitz said:


> Meanwhile I can only leave another quick one wearing the MN strap which wears indeed quite comfortably. Recommendation for summer days.


If I were more into the Nato-stuff I would surely state now: This strap is growing on me. 
Btw, more re Nato a bit later on.



lipschitz said:


> Bernd, still holding my breath for some more SRP777/Uncleseiko wafflestrap-pictures. Please, I know you won´t let us down on this!!


No, no never! I will deliver, what I have promised last week ... soon!

But amongst watch enthusiasts I have a good excuse! 2017 has been a marvelous year (so far, knock on wood) and I lifted my self-imposed restriction to own no more than three watches - humble as I am I have limited myself to no more than five. ;-)

Some months ago I fell a bit in love with a Hamilton field watch and managed to find a copy:









But as beautiful as this one is, it confirmed too mee that I can't adjust to matte, sandblasted cases and so I let this go. And as I like the simplicity and readability of fiel- and pilot-designs, I decided to try an even straighter design, a Pilot watch Type-A.

So in addition to my two beloved Turtles and my fabulous Railmaster ...









... and my beautiful Seiko Sportsman from 1966 (my DOB) ...









... I'm now very much enjoying this Pilot from Tisell:









And as you very well know, I'm special about straps. I wasn't happy with different vintage and pilot straps, but then I found that displayed strap from Haveston Straps, it's the M1936. And it's a Nato, who would have believed that Bernd will be going for a Nato? :-d
But it's not the usual Nato, it's a bit shorter and the last keeper can be slided so that it can be worn a bit like a tradional strap.

Some more pictures as this combination is so nice:



















banderor said:


> Good Day Sunshine.
> ...


My friend, thank you! The warm sunshine there is beautiful! b-)

--> To the moderators of this forum: Should I for any reason be unable to continue this thread in the future I hereby express my will, that you please authorize my so appreciated co-host banderor to keep this thread going as long as he wishes to! :-d

'Good day sunshine' ... it all began with this for me! Beatles all the way until a met someone who introduced me to Pink Floyd, Genesis and Santana in 1977, I was eleven years then.

Some hours ago I made this in return ... hurry sundown:









Someday I'll find a nice sunset to be mirrored in this hardlex! ;-)

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

I want to dive again into the topic of "not necessarily perfect quality control" as I worded it in my post above. This may be not so true as many folks here feel it, when they receive e.g. their Turtles with the bezel being at bit off! Of course this is a cosmetical thing and on a watch board with pictures so big, this issue is in your face, while in real life it mostly is to a much minor degree, if at all.
And I'm adding this, because in so many discussions regarding the alignment of the bezel, this is not mentioned.

This is my point: Think about it ... these are diver's watches. They are tool watches! And while many of us rave about that tool watch background, we are often extremely critical to a feature that does not affect the bezel's function. 
The bezel has a function and being exact to the second / being exact to the 12 is not the function! I'm pretty sure that it is because of this that Seiko allows a slight tolerance to the aligment of the bezel.

(And that's ok for me. My SRP775 is 'misaligned' and I never bothered. But when I had the chance to have the dealer select a alignment-wise perfect 777, of course I took the chance.)

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Well said Bernd, and what a beautiful and stylish watch collection you own.

1966 you say? Just celebrated my 50th yesterday...so basically we're a generation 

Long live 1970s to 90s!


----------



## turtle775 (Jul 14, 2017)

Here's my introductory post to the thread. So excited after my custom gold stitched leather strap I had to take a photo of it, sorry for the bad angle/lighting, hope you enjoy


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

babola said:


> Well said Bernd, and what a beautiful and stylish watch collection you own.
> 
> 1966 you say? Just celebrated my 50th yesterday...so basically we're a generation
> 
> Long live 1970s to 90s!


Hey thank you and yeah, '66. It's already 51 here and my Sportsman is in better shape than I am ... but I'm still rockin' turtles. ;-)

Man, happy birthday from Germany! 



turtle775 said:


> Here's my introductory post to the thread. So excited after my custom gold stitched leather strap I had to take a photo of it, sorry for the bad angle/lighting, hope you enjoy


WOW! Thank you so much, I feel honored that you are sharing your first post and picture on WUS here! b-)

That is a very nice strap choice for your SRP775! I love black straps setting a contrast on Turtles and amplifying the special case therefore anyway, but that golden stitching calls for a high five! |>

Thanks again and I hope you will enjoy your 775 for a long time too come, turtle775!



lipschitz said:


> Bernd, still holding my breath for some more SRP777/Uncleseiko wafflestrap-pictures.


Okay! Here we go ...









... tbc! ;-)

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

> View attachment 12390117


This watch is very nice! Love the khaki strap, beautiful.



oldfatherthames said:


> Should I for any reason be unable to continue this thread in the future I hereby express my will, that you please authorize my so appreciated co-host banderor to keep this thread going as long as he wishes to! :-d


Bernd, the way you treat folks who post on your thread, your thoughtful answers to questions and appreciation of their contributions, THAT is what makes this thread special!



> 'Good day sunshine' ... it all began with this for me! Beatles all the way until a met someone who introduced me to Pink Floyd, Genesis and Santana in 1977, I was eleven years then.


I have most of the Beatles records, my collection from the 1970s which my mother saved for me. I had lost interest in vinyl LPs after CDs were released, but as was often the case, mother knew best. These days my favorite Beatles albums are the Red album and the Blue album.

BTW, more great pictures, thanks for sharing the sunset shot!


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Bernd, here's a 775 "outtake" taken Saturday evening in Golden Hour light. I found it on my computer's desktop this morning.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

banderor said:


> Bernd, here's a 775 "outtake" taken Saturday evening in Golden Hour light. I found it on my computer's desktop this morning.


Oh, that's nice! It almost looks as if you had a sapphire crystal installed. 



banderor said:


> I have most of the Beatles records, my collection from the 1970s which my mother saved for me. I had lost interest in vinyl LPs after CDs were released, but as was often the case, mother knew best. These days my favorite Beatles albums are the Red album and the Blue album.


It's always about the women! ;-)

The Red and the Blue album were my first Beatles albums, ok, I guess I'm one of millions who started with these great compilations. They were megasellers then.

I was still nine years when I got a Telefunken 'Mr. Hit' for Christmas, the basic one with the speaker integrated into the cover. It came along with two double-LPs, a 'The very best of ABBA' and an Elvis '40 Greatest'.
I went crazy with music from the first second of sound coming out of that cool thing was yearning for new music. Some weeks later I accompanied my Grandmother shopping in the supermarket. 'Aldi', famous German supermarket store and it was 1976, at that time they had Vinyl right at the checkout! And while my Grandmother was putting things we bought towards the cashier I saw the Red album. I didn't knew the Beatles then, but I found those smiling guys nice and funny, grabbed that record ... it would be my first record I had chosen by myself... showed it to my Grandmother and said "Grandma, I want to have this, please!" Of course the story had a happy end, she bought it for me and was of course the biggest Beatles fan ever for some years from there on. :-d

So, in praise of your wise Mama and in memory of my great Oma:









From the tracks you have surely already recognized, it's the Red album.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Agree, let's keep this thread alive!

Attention to detail, finer nuances of wider span of our hobbies discussed and down to earth nice people contributing to it make this thread truly special.

Cheers!


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

lipschitz said:


> Bernd, still holding my breath for some more SRP777/Uncleseiko wafflestrap-pictures.


Here we go again: 'Turtledi-Turtleda', 'My High-Fidelity Turtle', 'Turtle-Adventures in Sound' or whatever you'd like to call this one. 









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

oldfatherthames said:


> Okay! Here we go ...
> 
> View attachment 12392585
> 
> ...


That one did it already for me. :-D

Always had an eye on the classic wafflestrap look. This strap looks awesome on the monochrome turtle. Gorgeous picture too.

Will definitely get one soon enough.

Cheers


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

lipschitz said:


> That one did it already for me. :-D


Arrrgh, you just robbed me my perfect alibi to post pictures of my 777 here! Thank you, lipschitz, thank you very much! 



lipschitz said:


> Will definitely get one soon enough.


Then please note, that Uncle Seiko offers his Waffle in two lengths and I'm wearing the longer one. You can see from my wristshot in #376 how it meets the side of my wrist and you surely remember my wrist:









I will order another Waffle from Uncle Seiko sometime and then it will be the shorter length, this should keep the end of the strap under the bottom of my wrist.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

oldfatherthames said:


> If I were more into the Nato-stuff I would surely state now: This strap is growing on me.
> Btw, more re Nato a bit later on.


What makes this MN strap interesting is that it fairly differs from the usual Nato straps: There is no surplus strap end folded below any keepers and there is also no excess of keepers (or summed up in german: Kein Lametta!). The typical Nato sometimes feels a bit cheesy or nerdy due to this to me. The MN strap keeps the utilitarian look of a Nato but without the nerdiness.


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

oldfatherthames said:


> Arrrgh, you just robbed me my perfect alibi to post pictures of my 777 here! Thank you, lipschitz, thank you very much!
> 
> Then please note, that Uncle Seiko offers his Waffle in two lengths and I'm wearing the longer one. You can see from my wristshot in #376 how it meets the side of my wrist and you surely remember my wrist:


Excellent advice! I will look for the shorter version then. Also the OEM rubber IMHO wears a bit too long without a dive suit ;-) so that a shorter strap will be well received on my part.

Of course feel very welcome to post further pictures!!!


----------



## Steve Hoffman (May 11, 2015)

Best Seiko Thread Ever! I ordered mine, J version, it arrived, beautiful. Best $259.00 I ever spent on a watch. Many thanks for the inspiration..


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Iced Tea


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

lipschitz said:


> Excellent advice! I will look for the shorter version then. Also the OEM rubber IMHO wears a bit too long without a dive suit so that a shorter strap will be well received on my part


Hey, I took measures - always including the buckle - and that should be interesting to you:

Uncle Seiko Waffle is 12,6 + 8,9 cm (21,5 cm)
Seiko Z22 (default SRP777) is 14,2 + 9,7 cm (23,9)

So, the Uncle Seiko Waffle is shorter, but: My measures are different to those Uncle Seiko is stating on his site for both of his versions. And to me it is not clear, which version I own. (I think he offered the choice between both lengths on his 'rubber diver strap'-section, but not on the "modern diver accessoires"-section at the time I had ordered. This has changed in the meantime, I just don't remember to have had the choice.)
However, five days ago I asked him, if he could see from my order-no. which copy I was sent and if his measures are correct and if they were taken including the buckle, because I want to purchase the short version also. Unfortunately he hasn't answered yet.



banderor said:


> Iced Tea
> ...


Hey, man, you're absolutely making the best of this time of the year! Thank you, love your summer series! :-!



Steve Hoffman said:


> Best Seiko Thread Ever! I ordered mine, J version, it arrived, beautiful. Best $259.00 I ever spent on a watch. Many thanks for the inspiration..


Haha, thanks! And most of all: Massive congratulations! b-)

Now here's something that might make you like your new SRP775 even more ...

*----- BREAKING NEWS - BREAKING NEWS - BREAKING NEWS -----*

*CNN-mode off* ;-)

Hey friends,

this was new to me and I needed my new SRP777 to notice this in comparison to my SRP775. And I have never noticed talk about this, but maybe I just have overseen such discussion:

Seiko is applying differently colored lume on the SRP-Turtles!

I don't know how they did on other Turtle models, but assuming that both of my Turtles are no exception and that Seiko has not changed the lume color after my older SRP775 was produced (November 2015), I can only say: Oh, wow, that's very nice!

Have a look at the following picture and see the difference. In natural light it's even a bit more impressive, but I wanted to show you pictures done at the same exposure in the same constant light, so I did those two shots indoors at night and both Turtles I did place in the same position, I only rotated the SRP775 in post-processing. Of course white balance was also identical.

- Lume on the indices of the SRP775 is warmer than with the SRP777 and matches the lume of the hands on the SRP775. And it's just so aesthetically pleasing on the warm, muted brown dial there! b-)

- Lume on the hands of both Turtles is the same. If your impression should be divergent, that should be due to the differently colored thick borders of the hands and how that influences your perception. According to my color meter, the hand's lume is identical.

- Lume on the indices of the SRP777 is colder, more green and blue here. And different from the hands! I remember discussions when first product pictures from Seiko got public, that some users noted this.
If Seiko had applied the same lume color on the SRP777's indices, this would have given the SRP777 a slightly more vintage character. Actually I like the colder lume here, but while in dark when luming there's practically no difference between hands and indices ... being nitpicking, in daylight this difference is a (minor) cosmetic issue.

Here's the picture:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## 65rob (Oct 30, 2014)

Just put my srp775 on a uncle seiko waffle 
great look and comfortable, highly reccomend it


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

waffles are always delicious


----------



## Rale (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

oldfatherthames said:


> ... showed it to my Grandmother and said "Grandma, I want to have this, please!" Of course the story had a happy end, she bought it for me




Great story of "grandmotherly kindness."




> Hey, man, you're absolutely making the best of this time of the year! Thank you, love your summer series! :-!




Just some pictures from daily life. Was going for a 1980 magazine-ad-in-National-Geographic look.




> Lume on the indices of the SRP775 is warmer than with the SRP777 and matches the lume of the hands on the SRP775...According to my color meter, the hand's lume is identical.




Now that you mention it, I remember being impressed with the "vintage lume" on the 775 indices when I first got my hands on the watch. I was looking at a Steinhart, and possibly a Tudor Black Bay, if memory serves, that also have this feature, right around this time. Love this kind of watch geek discussion! Surprised the hands have same lume as 777, the gold framing on the 775 hands seems to give the illusion of mellow-colored lume, as you discovered. Haha ... you pulled out a color meter to check, fun!!


----------



## peppaz (Aug 7, 2017)

Sorry to bother but what is the non-turtle reference for this model, if it exists? There are so many beautiful midrange divers from seiko - I have too many of them and also not enough.


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

peppaz said:


> I have too many of them and also not enough.


 ;-)


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

peppaz said:


> Sorry to bother but what is the non-turtle reference for this model, if it exists? There are so many beautiful midrange divers from seiko - I have too many of them and also not enough.


I'm not sure, what you are asking, sorry. Are you looking for a similar design, which is not Turtle-series?

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## peppaz (Aug 7, 2017)

oldfatherthames said:


> I'm not sure, what you are asking, sorry. Are you looking for a similar design, which is not Turtle-series?
> 
> Cheers
> Bernd


yes exactly - most turtles are based on a non-turtle model with a more classic case.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

peppaz said:


> yes exactly - most turtles are based on a non-turtle model with a more classic case.


Most turtles? :-s

I'm no Seiko historian, but when we are talking about the new SRP-Turtles these models are all based upon the 6309-7040. Although these SRP-Turtles are no exact copies as Seiko changed some details, Seiko is talking of them as 'reissue of the 6309'. And that 6309 reference is what is known as the "Seiko Turtle", that's the original and Seiko made some variations of the Turtle , here's a bit of history. Very similar from case and hands was the 6306, which was released a bit earlier than the 6309.

They both reflect upon the 6159 (non-turtle-case) and this had golden dial and hands, here's a thread with a quote from the designer Ikuo Tokunaga telling about 6159-6306-6309.

This in short and this may not tell the complete story, but as said, I'm no historian. If you're looking for other Seiko divers with golden details but no Turtle-case or even non-divers from Seiko that probably share some visual characteristics with the SRP775's dial/hands, I can only recommend, that you start a thread on this.

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

timetellinnoob said:


> waffles are always delicious
> ...


Thank you for the pictures! Seeing that nice vinyl I'd say it's a waffle call! :-!



banderor said:


> Just some pictures from daily life. Was going for a 1980 magazine-ad-in-National-Geographic look.


Ah! Though I didn't make that connection it certainly appealed to me for that style. Great idea, btw! b-)



banderor said:


> Now that you mention it, I remember being impressed with the "vintage lume" on the 775 indices when I first got my hands on the watch. I was looking at a Steinhart, and possibly a Tudor Black Bay, if memory serves, that also have this feature, right around this time. Love this kind of watch geek discussion! Surprised the hands have same lume as 777, the gold framing on the 775 hands seems to give the illusion of mellow-colored lume, as you discovered. Haha ... you pulled out a color meter to check, fun!!


Buddy, I'm a Kraut, of course I checked with a color meter! ;-)

I guess I never thought about the lume's color, I just instantly loved my SRP775 because each and every detail sums up so nice. When I noticed the cooler lume on the 777 indices I was thrilled and thought how great Seiko got this 775 right. And even more so because they didn't apply a faux patina-lume like so many do now, not a fan of pseudo-vintage.

--









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

oldfatherthames said:


> View attachment 12418469


Great 'liquid metal run-off' effect on this photo Bernd, not sure if you planned it or happened by accident, nevertheless - I like it.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

babola said:


> Great 'liquid metal run-off' effect on this photo Bernd, not sure if you planned it or happened by accident, nevertheless - I like it.


Haha, thank you! :-!

Original I was after a different effect - will do so soon -, but yesterday the light was not good in the evening, so I moved the tripod nearer to the arrangement to get it out of the way. Forgot about this and when I looked trough the viewfinder this morning to that motif, I thought, hey, that looks as if the Turtle has a second crownguard and why not go for that.

When finished I sent the picture to a friend - the SKX-buddy - and he replied: "Your Turtle is leaking!" So it wasn't intended, but nevertheless - I like it. 

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

timetellinnoob said:


> waffles are always delicious
> 
> View attachment 12410891


Very Nice,

The New Turtle is very sexy with a dome saphire.


----------



## mike.vrdt (Mar 17, 2017)

Great shots of a great watch



oldfatherthames said:


> ... Part II, bracelets and straps.
> 
> On da wrist with the default metal:
> 
> ...


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Turtle with Crab.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

banderor said:


> Turtle with Crab.
> ...


Good morning!

Perfect, I love pictures capturing watches in their natural surroundings! 
Apropos ...









... Sunday morning is boot polish time.

Cheerio!
Bernd


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

oldfatherthames said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Perfect, I love pictures capturing watches in their natural surroundings!
> Apropos ...
> ...


Good to see youve got some quality Aussie boots there, R. M's are very popular here with the country folk, very well made boots.
Do they sell them in Germany?

Mate youre going to have to get a few more turtles so we can keep this thread going forever.


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

oldfatherthames said:


> ... Sunday morning is boot polish time.


Good idea Bernd! I've been meaning to polish my work boots for at least a month. A good childhood memory is father polishing his shoes on Sunday afternoons, getting ready for the office on Mondays. So I'm a Sunday afternoon guy. Always puts a little spring in your step looking down at your freshly polished boots on Mondays. Have a great work week!


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Cobia said:


> Good to see youve got some quality Aussie boots there, R. M's are very popular here with the country folk, very well made boots.
> Do they sell them in Germany?
> 
> Mate youre going to have to get a few more turtles so we can keep this thread going forever.


Not only country folk, mate. I am a city dweller and have owned a pair of Craftsman's for a while now, R.M's are indestructible...and they will service them for you if required, for a lifetime.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Cobia said:


> Good to see youve got some quality Aussie boots there, R. M's are very popular here with the country folk, very well made boots.
> Do they sell them in Germany?


Well, if you're shopping for shoes you won't see them in stores. Essentially it seems to be three Aussie-shops here and they stock only very few models and given the range of 2-3 basic colors, two different widths and that all combined with sizes, you'll need a whole lotta luck to get lucky. And if your choice is not in stock, it can take some months, before the shop will order the next shipment.

To my luck, one Aussie shop is just some minutes round the corner - Vegemite supply is assured! -, but when I got my first pair of RMs way back then, they neither had my model nor the sizes and widths I wanted to try out to get it right this time. So I drove two hours to visit the next nearest Aussie, but it was well worth it, great boots, indeed my favorite boots.



Cobia said:


> Mate youre going to have to get a few more turtles so we can keep this thread going forever.


Maybe a few more boots from down under will do as well. :-d



babola said:


> Not only country folk, mate. I am a city dweller and have owned a pair of Craftsman's for a while now, R.M's are indestructible...and they will service them for you if required, for a lifetime.


Yeah, same here and only seldom snow in the winter (not like it used to be when I was kid when Christmas white everytime), so I can wear them most of the year. Indeed they are great quality for the price. I hope it stays that way, now that RM has been sold to 'L Capital / LVHM' and probbaly will be marketed more 'luxury'.

I have the classic Craftsman as well as the Comfort Craftsman. Now they have a new one out - 'The Sydney'. It's essentially a Craftman with one tug instead of two and a much lower profile. Very hot! b-)



banderor said:


> Good idea Bernd! I've been meaning to polish my work boots for at least a month. A good childhood memory is father polishing his shoes on Sunday afternoons, getting ready for the office on Mondays. So I'm a Sunday afternoon guy. Always puts a little spring in your step looking down at your freshly polished boots on Mondays. Have a great work week!
> 
> View attachment 12424701


Ah... oh, AE! Great stuff! Years ago I was interested in boots from Allen Edmonds it was impossible to find them here and as I had burned way too much money over bad-fitting shoes I skipped them, they're just that bit too expensive to try and error them via mailorder. In the end I got so happy with RM Williams that it's three of those now.

Man, Father's Sunday rituals, Grandma buying Beatles records - very nice and heartwarming memories come up here! b-)

Have a great week everybody!
Bernd


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

These very light wearing Primeknit Stan Smith just came in this beautiful, sunny morning. And will never look so clean again, once I'll be putting them on, so as 'm talking shoes with you Gentlemen and as the 'clay brown' colour nicely matches my SRP775:









... summertime ... hmm-hmmhmmm-hmmm-hmm-hmhm 

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

All I need tonight:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## lestorfreemon (Jul 25, 2017)

New to the forum but have been following this thread with great interest. I got my 775 a week ago before we went on our annual family vacation to Panama City Beach,FL.

The 775 got a week's worth of wrist time and was accurate to within +5 seconds over that time frame. Love this watch and though I initially didn't care for the bracelet, but it really grown on me. Here is the turtle resting on the pontoon boat.










-Jesse

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jschleim18 (Jun 19, 2015)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 12430385


I like the black day/date wheel. Nice touch!


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

lestorfreemon said:


> New to the forum but have been following this thread with great interest. I got my 775 a week ago before we went on our annual family vacation to Panama City Beach,FL.
> 
> The 775 got a week's worth of wrist time and was accurate to within +5 seconds over that time frame. Love this watch and though I initially didn't care for the bracelet, but it really grown on me. Here is the turtle resting on the pontoon boat.
> 
> ...


First of all congrats and may you enjoy your SRP775 for a long time to come! And thank you for sharing that lovely summer impression! b-)
(Note to myself: You really need a holiday, Bernd!)

The special thing about default metal bracelet is that it's not special. It is neutral and does not draw attention from the watch, it has a simple, muted elegance and that's very nice!



jschleim18 said:


> I like the black day/date wheel. Nice touch!


Especially sexy on Sundays! 

---

My Turtle keeping an eye on me arranging flowers:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Turtle 775 vs. Sumo. 日本武道館 Nippon Budōkan, 1931.


----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

Tested my 775 yesterday with Toolwatch, was dead on, I am sure there is a decent margin of error with the app but I'll take it. The PADI was way off but I think I messed the start time up on it, and the SKX was pretty decent.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Bgsmith said:


> Tested my 775 yesterday with Toolwatch, was dead on, I am sure there is a decent margin of error with the app but I'll take it. The PADI was way off but I think I messed the start time up on it, and the SKX was pretty decent.


Yeah, SRP775 looks perfect and SKX does fine! Cool!

Regardless that the movements tolerances are much bigger, of course we all love when they're running rather precise. I simply check new watches in the first days and 5 seconds off is still fine for me and 10 seconds is still in the ok-zone. And I don't care much if it's plus or minus that value, as I adjust accordingly so that within some weeks I will still be 'in time'. And when later I don't notice a substantial drift I simply don't care anymore.

I must say that given that those Seiko's are small budget, the majority of them seems to run ex-works really great. I see more complaints about misalignments than about them running far off time. 



banderor said:


> Turtle 775 vs. Sumo. 日本武道館 Nippon Budōkan, 1931.
> 
> View attachment 12440673


Hey! That's a cool one! Although the background is monochrome this has so much 3-D. As if the Turtle is coming down in the arena like a zeppelin. :-!

Over the day I was brainstorming for a good motif while doing other things and then I noticed this box and thought, yep, that goes together:









Have a good start of the week everybody!

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

oldfatherthames said:


> All I need tonight


 How was your Daniel Lanois concert?



> Over the day I was brainstorming for a good motif while doing other things and then I noticed this box and thought, yep, that goes together


 The gold on black framed by the silver stainless steel case is so photogenic. Timeless design!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

how do these apps work? wouldn't you need a piece of equipment to measure how the watch runs? or are you all doing that? otherwise, how can just an app measure something inside the watch? wouldn't it need something to interact with?


edit: nvm i just Dl'd it. this feels so nerdy lol. i'll try my SRP773, which i feel is slow.


----------



## Tantler (Jan 28, 2012)

These darn creative pictures you guys take make me want to run right and buy too many watches!!!!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 12446435


Ok, the black datewheel is sexy on weekdays too! ;-)



timetellinnoob said:


> how do these apps work? wouldn't you need a piece of equipment to measure how the watch runs? or are you all doing that? otherwise, how can just an app measure something inside the watch? wouldn't it need something to interact with?
> 
> edit: nvm i just Dl'd it. this feels so nerdy lol.


Lol, yep, it sure is nerdy. 

Given the many factors (temperature, activity, on which side you lay it down over night) that are affecting the movement, I never expect my automatic watches to run precise, I just like it, when they are not too much off.
When I get a new watch I simply set it to the second according to my computer's time (which is synchronized) and check 24 hours later. If I want it really exact, I check it after a week. And then I forget about it, when it's fine. I typically keep my watches flat lying on their back. It cannot get more exact after one week.
Should the watch after that time be a bit too far off, I repeat this with laying it on it's face or other positions in order to see, if I can compensate by this towards more precision.

I think the main comfort with this app is, that it reminds you to take measure and is keeping the datbase for you, instead of having one running a spreadsheet or note and typically not maintaining it. ;-)



Tantler said:


> These darn creative pictures you guys take make me want to run right and buy too many watches!!!!


Thank you - also in the name of all friends and fellows contributing here! b-)



banderor said:


> How was your Daniel Lanois concert?


Well, been to concerts for fourty years now, some were special beyond a great show or them being great concerts because of the atmosphere that capured you. I was totally enlightened with Grateful Dead in 1991 in Essen's Grugahalle. Ten-thousand people coming and no police anywhere, some insider must have told them that this was going to be absolute flower power. I remember beautiful hippie-girls in country dresses streaming across the bridges towards the hall and then it was a two and half hour dancing party with happy people.

Some concerts were special to me, because going there was like meeting an old friend, whose music has been a soundtrack to my life. You have just grown old with them. Dylan, Van Morrison, Yes, Townes Van Zandt and many more and I will never forget Neil Young & Crazy Horse at an open air at midnight by a river in the pouring rain.

With Daniel Lanois it had a bit of aspect too. I have followed his work since 1983 when I learned of him with Brian Eno's Apollo, but his music is vital to me since his first solo album Acadie from 1989. Direct to my heart, in fact I would never go to an island without his records.

And I was happy in that small concert room (takes some five hundred people or so) waiting for him to come, but from the very first moments the music took over completely. Something that rather happens at Jazz concerts.
I was almost shocked about the presence and intensity and it was less a concert than a performance and experience. There was a young woman with a camera filming the musicians and you could see them playing in detail - especially Lanois hands on his guitar and him sitting at and working on his pedal steel - because it was projected on the wall in the background. And also they projected short-movies from Nicolas Provost and this was also very special with the music.

Buddy, this was the most vitalizing, inspiring and intense concert in decades with everything from very raw rock music (just listen to his Black Dub project) to techno and house influenced electronic sounds. There was never any moment, when the flow broke, it was two hours of pure tension and creativity. The man simply makes no compromises. Exceptional!

Unfortunately, there seem to be no decent current clips on the web, which I feel could transport what happened that evening, but I give you this too to get you started:

Fire, live.

The Maker, from his 1st album.

The Messenger, from his 2nd album

And this is my Queen Emmylou Harris produced by Daniel Lanois, it has that special sound, that tells you "Daniel was here"-

And this ... this is heaven!





banderor said:


> The gold on black framed by the silver stainless steel case is so photogenic. Timeless design!


Hahaha, yeah!

... pick me up, before you go go:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

oldfatherthames said:


> I was almost shocked about the presence and intensity and it was less a concert than a performance and experience.


 Sounds like an amazing experience Bernd, thanks for sharing your impressions, and for sharing links too. It's finally Saturday so I had a chance to review everything and enjoyed!


----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

Put my 775 on a super jubilee, love the look, may pick up the two tone gold super jubilee one of these days.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

oldfatherthames said:


> View attachment 12449017


Loving the Tropic on Turtle more and more.

Awesome thread BTW, let's keep this going for longer!


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Still on the same rubber.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

banderor said:


> Sounds like an amazing experience Bernd, thanks for sharing your impressions, and for sharing links too. It's finally Saturday so I had a chance to review everything and enjoyed!


Thank you! It doesn't surprise me at all, that once again you're showing an insider here. 

The one on the right is a masterpiece! 'Lovesick' ... Dylan said 2015 that he considers this to be his best song ever written about heartbreak and loss and it's so wonderful brutally sad! ;-) 'Million miles away', another all time favorite for me and of course the super-epic 'Highlands'.



Bgsmith said:


> Put my 775 on a super jubilee, love the look, may pick up the two tone gold super jubilee one of these days.
> ...


SJ still is the bracelet for me for the SRP775, I often stated it here and showed many pictures. But I'm not going with the Bi-Colored Jubilee, if you don't mind me sharing my thoughts:

The Turtle is not an elegant watch considered it's cranky case and the SRP775's golden accents are a nod to Seikos heritage divers and to a small degree give a bit of luxury impression, but always with a wink. (And btw, it's not a Bi-Color watch.)
With the SJ you are amplyfing that and that works, because the Jubilee is also vintage and cranky, it's not fine understatement, it's swank but again with a wink as long as you combine it with a Turtle and not a Datejust.

The Bi-Colored Jubilee is over the top in my eyes. While it looks killer on pictures and while one could spontaneously think, that Seiko could have offered that combi out of the box ... I think it breaks with the spirit of the watch. First Turtles are toolwatches and second, they are budget-toolwatches. They don't shine brighter than their price-range allows and with the Bi-Color I think the Turtle get's overdressed. I can even imagine that you are in danger to make the SRP775 look cheap by adding a bracelet so fine and ostentatious to this budget toolwatch.

But hey, I'm critical with Bi-Color and it's all fun and it doesn't cost a fortune, so why not try, if you like it. |>



babola said:


> Still on the same rubber.
> ...


I didn't ask last time, I guess that's a Strapcode Groove Line Rubber. We're I less settled with my Tropic & Waffle and open for other choices, I would surely say the famous line: 'That strap is growing on me.' ;-)



babola said:


> Loving the Tropic on Turtle more and more.


Ha, ha, yeah! timetellinnoob knew long before, it is one of the most charming choices for the Turtles, especially for the SRP775.



babola said:


> Awesome thread BTW, let's keep this going for longer!


It surely will! Next to my Railmaster my Turtle(s) are totally essential for me, the rest may be due to change. In fact I'm currently considering a high-end diver (note to banderor: it's just a silly phase I'm going through) and then I would certainly reduce my small collection again, just to prove to myself, that I'm not totally bonkers with watches. It's no monetary thing, it's more a thing of mental hygiene. But there's always a need for a beater-watch and as selling a Turtle doesn't help much your new budget they're easy to keep. No brainer.

This thread will surely go in some sleep-mode every now and then, but in the long run, we will find out, if watchuseek will be up as long as long as my SRP775 will be running. b-)









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

BOOM


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 12461895
> 
> 
> BOOM


KABOOM!


----------



## mfunnell (Jun 8, 2017)

All this time watching your thread has weakened my will. I went and bought the J version of this (cheaper than the K, go figure). Now I need to work out what strap I like it on. (I like the original Seiko bracelet on my SRP789, but think the 775 might be better with something different.) I've ordered in a few options to try out, but until they arrive it's on black Perlon.

...Mike


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Hey Mike,

congrats - especially on the opportunity to catch a J for a nice price! I wrote and showed here, that J must not equal better quality (just mentioning for others who might not have seen this), but I'd take a J over a K anytime for the nice extra detail on the dial. b-)

On the bracelet, because of banderor's pictures here of his SRP775 with the default bracelet, I came to appreciate that one a bit more over time. It's simply a great unobtrusive choice, neutral in a very positive way. However, Turtles are so versatile with bracelets and straps, much more than many other watches whose style makes demands that the bracelet should better meet.

Thanks for sharing & have fun!

--

In the presence of the golden turtle:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

oldfatherthames said:


> On the bracelet, because of banderor's pictures here of his SRP775 with the default bracelet, I came to appreciate that one a bit more over time.


 The reason I like stock bracelets and straps is a _purist aesthetic_. But your pictures do tempt one to take a dive into aftermarket rubber!


----------



## Zelig (Jun 26, 2017)

Nice! I have the PADI, but still have my eye on this one too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

banderor said:


> The reason I like stock bracelets and straps is a _purist aesthetic_. But your pictures do tempt one to take a dive into aftermarket rubber!
> 
> View attachment 12466745


Re your choice: I absolutely thought so! b-)

I'm very glad that I have waited with my reply until I had finished my second cup of coffee this morning! At first I 'saw' a face in the lower half there and thought of something aztec, LOL! Upon returning I got the complete 'picture'. That diver's medallion is _very_ nice! :-!



Zelig said:


> Nice! I have the PADI, but still have my eye on this one too.


I guess you cannot go wrong. With the gloriously colorful PADI over there you will surely be none of those who have concerns, that the SRP775 might not be discrete enough. ;-)



Sprint Veloce said:


> I had a very good price on a a SRP775 J1 (225 €) and I will install a Strapcode Jubilee 2 tone
> 
> Do you have a picture with this bracelet ?


Not ones which I did - see my Bi-Color headache in #462 above - but a buddy from our German board uhrforum can help: Turtle Tripple - Ein flotter Dreier mit der .....-Kröte - Seiko SRP775J1

The thread is not too long, just scroll through, there are some more pictures than only in the opening post.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

oldfatherthames said:


> At first I 'saw' a face in the lower half there and thought of something aztec, LOL! Upon returning I got the complete 'picture'. That diver's medallion is _very_ nice! :-!


 Bernd, it's a vintage brass belt buckle made by A Schrader's Son, Inc. That company made deep sea diving helmets in the 19th Century through at least the mid-20th Century. Below I'll post a newspaper ad from the company from the year 1920.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

banderor said:


> Bernd, it's a vintage brass belt buckle made by A Schrader's Son, Inc. That company made deep sea diving helmets in the 19th Century through at least the mid-20th Century. Below I'll post a newspaper ad from the company from the year 1920.
> ...


Honestly, I swear by the hands of my Turtle this is the coolest accessory for a diver's watch owner I've seen for long, long time! 

A belt buckle, I guess we'll need some trousers now. 









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## mike.vrdt (Mar 17, 2017)

Looks great, nice pics !



oldfatherthames said:


> ... Part II, bracelets and straps.
> 
> On da wrist with the default metal:
> 
> ...


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

oldfatherthames said:


> A belt buckle, I guess we'll need some trousers now.
> 
> View attachment 12468441


 Great photo Bernd!


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Hey buddy, can you spare some change?


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

op, you are really good at taking pics!


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Nanook65 said:


> op, you are really good at taking pics!


Thank you, Sir! b-)

And my thanks to *@ConfusedOne* for your generous likes! ;-)



banderor said:


> Hey buddy, can you spare some change?


For you anytime, my friend!

You always have these nice little extras and I love the style, that swings in your scenes! Thank you for your support! 









Have a great weekend everybody!

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Deleted prior content since WUS admin has removed spam. Thanks! |>


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Well Bernd, I doubt you're aware of this as I only dipped in and out of this thread about a year ago, but your excellent photos have had me indecisively vacillating between the 777 and 775 for some time now. Actually truth be told I also flirted with the idea of the blue and the pepsi also (what can I say, I'm pretty indecisive) but a quick trip to my local jeweller assuaged me of those notions - for me the blue was really nice but it diluted the vintage charm.

Anyways, I'd pretty much decided to go for the 777, mainly because I miss the SKX007 I used to wear on a shark mesh, when out of left field came another option... the original 6309! I've always been a little nervous about going vintage but my Damasko DA36 is built like a tank and suited to any rougher situations (not to mention my battered old g-shock that I wear when painting etc), and my mind was pretty well made up once I found one at a vintage dealer here in Aus that was offering a serviced, all original example with 1 year warranty... and here's the kicker that really made my mind up... a serial number dating it to the month and year I was born, Dec 1982 :-!

(sidenote - I have to say, the records in this thread are going right over my head but maybe I'll have to take a photo of my watch with my favourite album from 1982 - Descendents' Milo Goes to College - when it gets here)

I also have a Zulu Diver tropic strap incoming so hopefully that'll be a nice combo - if that doesn't do it for me I'll probably opt for the wjean sharkmesh as I loved that on my SK007. I'll try to take some photos when it gets here but for now one of the seller's pics will have to do:









The bezel is a little rough, faded to a shade of blue and the lume is shot but otherwise the case is pretty good, plus the old girl just passed a pressure test... I'm going to forgive the odd blemish here and there, god knows I've accumulated my own knocks and scrapes over the last 35 years :-d


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

khd said:


> ... and here's the kicker that really made my mind up... a serial number dating it to the month and year I was born, Dec 1982 :-!


 Wow, a birth year watch - special! Congratulations!!


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

khd said:


> Well Bernd,
> ...


khd, thank you very much for your so dedicated post! I love these personal stories and you brought along a lot! b-)

And congratulations on winning the lottery! All original (I only wonder about the blue), serviced with a guarantee and waterresist and on top of that matching you DOB and this even to the month: Wow! I wouldn't be surprised at all, if this Turtle was also produced on a very special day! :-!

Leave this as it is, don't change anything about it. It's the real thing and it shows. If I only could I'd grab into my monitor and steal it from you, so beautiful! And yes, please show pictures!

I often thought about getting an original Turtle and when Seiko did the SRP-Turtles I fell for the my golden 775. And forgot about it. To a degree I thought that these new SRPs are more suited as a beater watch, because new and therefore more robust, but looking at your old girl I realize this is just as perfect and we only live once. 
I guess most of us show too much respect for our cheaper watches. Talking about cheap watches as beater, but we don't really beat them. We're just a little less careful with them as we are with our more precious watches, which essentially means, we're putting them on when cycling.

(sidenote - I have to say your remark inspired me to play an old record, Jello Biafra's 'Full Metal Jackoff' from 'Last scream of the missing neighbors'. Yeah!)

Thank you for coming back here!

--

Rust never sleeps:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

banderor said:


> Wow, a birth year watch - special! Congratulations!!


Thanks Banderor :-!



oldfatherthames said:


> khd, thank you very much for your so dedicated post! I love these personal stories and you brought along a lot! b-)
> 
> And congratulations on winning the lottery! All original (I only wonder about the blue), serviced with a guarantee and waterresist and on top of that matching you DOB and this even to the month: Wow! I wouldn't be surprised at all, if this Turtle was also produced on a very special day! :-!
> 
> ...


Thanks Bernd, glad I inspired you to play a little punk - by the time I was a teenager (in the mid 90s) bands like The Dead Kennedys, the Misfits and The Descendents were already well over a decade old, but seeing as they inspired a third wave of punk as well as grunge and hardcore metal bands most of us wannabe kids sought out the music from the previous generation as well. Plus there's something about all that angst that I like to think is timeless!

Anyways back to watches... I share your concerns about the bezel colour, but I've found a fair few older Seikos where the bezel has faded to blue so I'm not sure... I even found people trying to replicate the blue "tropic" bezel look with bleach and all sorts of wacky stuff to try and accelerate the patina :-s

The other thing that makes we wonder is that the dial is also about as faded as I've seen - the red "water resist" text is almost completely grey which I also found evidence for on some of the "hardcore" collector threads about the 6309.

I'll have to see what I think when it gets here in person but at this stage I'm not planning to change anything - **** it you know what, I'll just stick it on and enjoy it, seems like the punk thing to do :-d


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

khd said:


> Plus there's something about all that angst that I like to think is timeless!


Yeah! :-d 
(While listening to FMJ I felt exactly that.)



khd said:


> I even found people trying to replicate the blue "tropic" bezel look with bleach and all sorts of wacky stuff to try and accelerate the patina :-s


LOL! You're smiley says it all and I agree. And it get's totally absurd, when I see 'patinated' watches, that should imitate some decades of use while being released only some years ago.



khd said:


> I share your concerns about the bezel colour, but I've found a fair few older Seikos where the bezel has faded to blue so I'm not sure
> 
> [...]
> 
> I'll have to see what I think when it gets here in person but at this stage I'm not planning to change anything - **** it you know what, I'll just stick it on and enjoy it, seems like the punk thing to do :-d


That's the way I'd go also judging by the picture. Let's assume the bezel is not original, it simply has become an original because of the time it has been with that Turtle! It looks completely right as it is and the faded blue is so beautiful. I think I wouldn't even relume the dials or hands and do the punk thing that's on your mind. 

Hope this turns out as great as expected for you!

--









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

My New Turtle is waiting for a 2 Tone Super Jubilee, the watch and the 18mm Diver Clasp are waiting for ... ;-)


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Sprint Veloce said:


> My New Turtle is waiting for a 2 Tone Super Jubilee, the watch and the 18mm Diver Clasp are waiting for ... ;-)
> ...


Yep, I told you my thoughts about it, when you announced this last week already. ;-)

Hope you will like it!

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

I didn't have to wait long, because my 6309 got here today!

I have to say it absolutely knocked my socks off when I opened the box, the case and dial is in great condition and even the bezel looks much better than it did in the seller's super macro pics. Now that I can see it in the flesh I'm a little more convinced about the bezel, it has the concave slope towards the crystal and seems to have faded from black... it still looks quite black from an oblique angle, yet greyish blue from directly above. It's hard to tell from photos but I noticed that it's much more worn and faded between the triangle and the 20... basically the bit that would peek out from under a shirt cuff if you never moved the bezel for years and years. Whatever the story I'll probably never know, it works for me so all good 

Also, after all my detective work on the bezel it made me laugh to notice immediately that the hour and minute hands have almost certainly been replaced at some point - they glow like crazy as soon as I go inside just like my SKX007 used to, whilst the second hand and dial are as dead as anything.

I'm looking forward to getting the Zulu diver tropic strap though, it came on one of the new turtle straps which is really comfortable but the big shiny buckle and keeper look a bit out of place with a vintage watch, plus it collects lint like a motherf*cker!

Sorry about the rubbish iPhone pics, sticking it on my workbench is about as arty as I get mate. Also, the gratuitous wristshot at the end is for my own amusement, couldn't resist getting a photo with the other Japanese clunker in my life, dad's old '74 Suzuki trail bike :-d


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Very nice 6309-7040, Mine was restored by Antique Watches


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

khd said:


> I didn't have to wait long, because my 6309 got here today!


Congratulations, Sir! And thanks for the pics, I love the place! |>

Yep, get rid of that strap, the giant buckle turned me so much off already before I could even think about how I'd possible like that one. That's the kind of buckle people wear on vintage leather straps - possibly with their preaged divers. ;-)
ZD #284 is a great and classic choice, it was one I started with with my SRP775, see post #2 of this thread.

That ol' Turtle has it, very charming. I think the most important part is that the face is legit and that dial has the bevel around the day-date, which many aftermarket dials lack. 
I see the difference hands vs dial regarding lume, but after all the hands have their age and they match well. (I have seen many 6309 with replaced hands or ones that were relumed so fat or bad, that the hands looked a bit like aliens against the dial and case.)

Great the deal worked out fine, have fun! And don't forget to preage your Zuludiver. :-d

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

I recently caught up with this thread and the photography is on point!
I wish I could leave more than one like on some of these incredible pictures!

I am thinking of owning a turtle, but I am not sure if I would go with the SRP775, SRP777, or the SRP779.
The 775 is the most common and comes on a bracelet, but I usually prefer leather straps anyway.
The 777 is the most true to the original and more versatile, but I think it would be too similar to my SKX007.
The 779 would be my first Pepsi dial, but I am not sure if it would fit well into my collection.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

777 and bye, bye skx007....that's what happened with me.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

ConfusedOne said:


> I recently caught up with this thread and the photography is on point!
> I wish I could leave more than one like on some of these incredible pictures!


Thank you for the compliment and man, you definitely did! ;-)



ConfusedOne said:


> I am thinking of owning a turtle, but I am not sure if I would go with the SRP775, SRP777, or the SRP779.
> The 775 is the most common and comes on a bracelet, but I usually prefer leather straps anyway.
> The 777 is the most true to the original and more versatile, but I think it would be too similar to my SKX007.
> The 779 would be my first Pepsi dial, but I am not sure if it would fit well into my collection.
> ...


Yeah, some, but it's always tough to give good advice, so I'll give you some loose points to think about, a bit like brainstorming and you see, if some of the following makes sense to you:

- First, very simple: Get the one that appeals to you most. Each watch I choose must be a great design by itself, no matter what other watches are in the collection. If the design is redundant you don't need it or it simply is so loveable that you will want it too.

- And: Unless you are more about wearing your watches (than collecting), it could well be that you will love your new Turtle more than your SKX or as well vice versa. Simply because there is noteworthy difference in size. 
I thought about getting an SKX009, but when a friend came around with his SKX007 and I was astonished, how much smaller the SKX is compared to my expectations. At that time I was torn a bit and also considering getting the SRP777 in addition to my SRP775 and so I went with that instead of the SKX. (See #345 in this thread and look at the two pictures with the SKX.)

And I have seen quite some folks here and on our German board uhrforum.de who turned out to prefer one of those and gave up on the other then. (SKX vs. Turtle). Again not speaking about collectors here.
In other words I want to say, that if - for example - the SRP777 is the Turtle that appeals to you most, get that and see if you will prefer it to your SKX or not.

- If you "_usually prefer leather straps anyway_" and if you like brown straps:The SRP775 really sings on brown leather. I must admit this although I think, that a diver should not go with a leather strap. I have seen many very nice pictures of the SRP775 on dark brown leather straps. The golden accents and the warm dial come in great in such a combination.

- If you like Pepsi style, get the SKX009. SRP779 is nice but 009 is _the_ true and absolute and classic iconic Pepsi (unless were talking Rolex GMT-Master). So beautiful! Although I favor the Turtle so much more and although I find the SKX007/9 a bit too small for me, if I wanted a Pepsi I'd go for the SKX009 over the SRP779 anytime.

Hope I did not make it harder for you to decide! ;-)



Bosman said:


> 777 and bye, bye skx007....that's what happened with me.


Hahaha! Not bad, not bad. 

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

And the 777 is now on a Super Jubilee, thanks in large part to this thread!!!

Many thanks!!!



oldfatherthames said:


> Thank you for the compliment and man, you definitely did! ;-)
> 
> Yeah, some, but it's always tough to give good advice, so I'll give you some loose points to think about, a bit like brainstorming and you see, if some of the following makes sense to you:
> 
> ...


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

Thanks for the help Bernd! I will be sure to wait until I see a model that speaks to me the loudest!
I have seen most of the turtle models, but they all seem to speak pretty loud for the moment.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

ConfusedOne said:


> Thanks for the help Bernd! I will be sure to wait until I see a model that speaks to me the loudest!
> I have seen most of the turtle models, but they all seem to speak pretty loud for the moment.


If you would like to look at some more pictures for inspiration, here's a general picture thread for the SRP-Turtles on the German board uhrforum:

Zeigt Eure Seiko Turtle

And here are presentations of the SRP779:

Eine Pepsi geht immer, Seiko SRP779 New Turtle

Seiko SRP 779, NEW TURTLE mit Pepsilünette

Die nächste Pepsi und die zweite Seiko SRP779 New Turtle, aber mit kleiner Modifikation.

The last one has a modified one, however all of these three presentations feature further pictures - and some of them on leather - than only in the opening posts, so scroll along, they are not too long anyway.

Best of luck for your decision! 

---









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

oldfatherthames said:


> Congratulations, Sir! And thanks for the pics, I love the place! |>
> 
> Yep, get rid of that strap, the giant buckle turned me so much off already before I could even think about how I'd possible like that one. That's the kind of buckle people wear on vintage leather straps - possibly with their preaged divers. ;-)
> ZD #284 is a great and classic choice, it was one I started with with my SRP775, see post #2 of this thread.
> ...


Haha I couldn't agree more on your comments regarding the buckle - somehow I think we're in the minority but I'm comfortable with that. I actually went with this Tropic one (https://www.watchgecko.com/zuludiver-tropic-rubber-strap.php) instead of #284 but I think it'll still look pretty swish.

And yeah, I'll definitely get right on to my normal process for ageing the strap as soon as it arrives: nothing over the top you know, just the usual wet and dry sanding, followed by some touch ups with the angle grinder, quick dip in some hydrochloric acid and finally, the piece de resistance, a two week stint on my son's wrist at preschool ;-)


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

The SRP Turtle on a 2 Tone Jubille is awesome ! :-!


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

khd said:


> Haha I couldn't agree more on your comments regarding the buckle - somehow I think we're in the minority but I'm comfortable with that. I actually went with this Tropic one (https://www.watchgecko.com/zuludiver-tropic-rubber-strap.php) instead of #284 but I think it'll still look pretty swish.


Exellent choice, that'll make a nice vintage combi! You will love the quality.



khd said:


> And yeah, I'll definitely get right on to my normal process for ageing the strap as soon as it arrives: nothing over the top you know, just the usual wet and dry sanding, followed by some touch ups with the angle grinder, quick dip in some hydrochloric acid and finally, the piece de resistance, a two week stint on my son's wrist at preschool


Sounds appropriate. First I wanted to suggest that you also imitate some serious shark bites ... then you mentioned your son.

:-d



Sprint Veloce said:


> The SRP Turtle on a 2 Tone Jubille is awesome !
> ...


Congrats, you got a serious eyecatcher there! ;-)

Cheerio
Bernd


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

Bernd, truly astonishing how you manage to keep that mint look on your 775. Well done. Do you baby it?
My 777 keeps collecting battle marks all over but then I am using it as a daily beater.

Cheers and all the best for a brilliant weekend



oldfatherthames said:


> ---
> 
> View attachment 12486663
> 
> ...


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Hey, hi! 



lipschitz said:


> My 777 keeps collecting battle marks all over but then I am using it as a daily beater.


Seems that the Turtle case is rather forgiving, your SRP777 looks quite clean in your newest picture on the Turtle thread. Do you baby it? :-d



lipschitz said:


> Bernd, truly astonishing how you manage to keep that mint look on your 775. Well done. Do you baby it?


I don't. 'Problem' is there is not much beating going on here. I would have to accidentally bang against or scratch along something to get some heavier signs of use. 
In fact I'm putting on my SRP775 when I'm out for work, where my Railmaster could be damaged, otherwise it's my Railmaster on my wrist mainly. The Turtle's main purpose is to accompany me when I'm out for sports and simply don't want to keep my Railmaster in a cheap locker cabinet. And of course I wear it because I like it so much, but that's all that is living a metropolitans life of an elder gentleman.

And I think there is some truth in what I wrote just recently:



oldfatherthames said:


> I guess most of us show too much respect for our cheaper watches. Talking about cheap watches as beater, but we don't really beat them. We're just a little less careful with them as we are with our more precious watches, which essentially means, we're putting them on when cycling.


Now, it has collected some signs of use, which are mostly at the sides, light scratches and small dents there and also on the lugs, but these are not obvious in my pictures (soft light, out of focus). And the metal edge of the bezel's frame has become a bit rougher with slight scratches. But I'm having quite some luck with that Turtle. It fell to the ground four times but always seems to land flat on it's face and I heavliy banged it twice, but there was no damage. It's magic. b-)









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

oldfatherthames said:


> Hey, hi!
> Seems that the Turtle case is rather forgiving, your SRP777 looks quite clean in your newest picture on the Turtle thread. Do you baby it? :-d


Hi!
Lol, no. Actually given the right light, angle and unforgiving macro setup mine looks quite beaten up. Of course in real life its hardly noticable.
However the Hardlex has two scratches by now. The bezel has a number of blemishes. And of course there are some dents at the sides.

Here is a better shot to give some idea:









In contrast your 775 looks as fresh as being on store window display.



oldfatherthames said:


> I don't. 'Problem' is there is not much beating going on here. I would have to accidentally bang against or scratch along something to get some heavier signs of use.
> In fact I'm putting on my SRP775 when I'm out for work, where my Railmaster could be damaged, otherwise it's my Railmaster on my wrist mainly. The Turtle's main purpose is to accompany me when I'm out for sports and simply don't want to keep my Railmaster in a cheap locker cabinet. And of course I wear it because I like it so much, but that's all that is living a metropolitans life of an elder gentleman.
> 
> ... But I'm having quite some luck with that Turtle. It fell to the ground four times but always seems to land flat on it's face and I heavliy banged it twice, but there was no damage. It's magic. b-)
> ...


Lucky you! I guess having two quirky little kids is enough constant beating for a watch ;-) But of course I am also not too careful with my watches.....

Cheers!


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

I still have no idea which Turtle is my favorite even after looking at all those pictures!
I found this picture of someones collection of Turtles and I found very useful for those interested in a turtle.








(Not my pic)


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

ConfusedOne said:


> I still have no idea which Turtle is my favorite even after looking at all those pictures!
> I found this picture of someones collection of Turtles and I found very useful for those interested in a turtle.
> 
> View attachment 12491201
> ...


Yep, indeed useful. Credits for this go to '*babola*', it's his great collection. 

He posted this picture for example here and also very funny pictures of his Turtles stacked horizontal here and vertical here.



lipschitz said:


> ...
> Here is a better shot to give some idea:
> ...


Ah, come on, that still looks nice! Try again next year. :-d ;-)

Here's the current state of my SRP775. I added a bit of sharpening to make the signs of use directly noticeable:

















You see, it has lot to do with the light and angles I use and where I put the focus and not so seldom I'm retouching a mark, if it bothers me in the picture. ;-)

But I guess, if this was your Turtle in these macros, it would be at least the same degree of 'use' or surely more. It must definitely be the kids fault! 

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

ConfusedOne said:


> I still have no idea which Turtle is my favorite even after looking at all those pictures!
> I found this picture of someones collection of Turtles and I found very useful for those interested in a turtle.
> 
> View attachment 12491201
> ...


LOL, funny that...

But no need to be 'confused one' in this regard, whatsoever...here's few more to hopefully help you make that first move:


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

lipschitz said:


> Hi!
> Lol, no. Actually given the right light, angle and unforgiving macro setup mine looks quite beaten up. Of course in real life its hardly noticable.
> However the Hardlex has two scratches by now. The bezel has a number of blemishes. And of course there are some dents at the sides.
> 
> ...





oldfatherthames said:


> Here's the current state of my SRP775. I added a bit of sharpening to make the signs of use directly noticeable:
> 
> View attachment 12491511
> 
> ...


And lipschitz and Bernd that's exactly how these watches should look like - waby, light scratches, hair marks etc...all testament to a normal daily watch use and so much character, every mark and scratch tells a different story.

Enjoy and wear them in good health!


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Haha, and me who can't even justify 1 turtle while I've got the SKX...


----------



## Zanetti (Jun 10, 2017)

babola said:


> LOL, funny that...
> 
> But no need to be 'confused one' in this regard, whatsoever...here's few more to hopefully help you make that first move:
> 
> ...


Dude !!!

You win this forum for the day!

Or a week! ;-)

Love to see someone so into this hobby and into Turtles specifically, these are slowly becoming my favourite Seiko's ever ...have two and eyeing the third at the moment...maybe you can help me with that haha  That Turtle-stack is something I've never seen before  |>


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

babola said:


> But no need to be 'confused one' in this regard, whatsoever...here's few more to hopefully help you make that first move:
> [...great pictures ...]


First, thanks for being cool and funny - and thanks for posting them here! You know I like those. b-)

And - LOL - we were typing our posts simultaneously, it was only seconds that I had hit the 'post reply'-button earlier. 



babola said:


> And lipschitz and Bernd that's exactly how these watches should look like - waby, light scratches, hair marks etc...all testament to a normal daily watch use and so much character, every mark and scratch tells a different story.
> 
> Enjoy and wear them in good health!


Yep! That's what I got my Turtle(s) for. It's just because I like them so much, that I'm still more careful than I would have to. But that surely comes out of habit as I'm wearing my Railmaster also each day. Simply can't forget that there's a watch on my wrist.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Tickstart said:


> Haha, and me who can't even justify 1 turtle while Iv'e got the SKX...


Comes a time! ;-)

It took me one and a half years before I finally gave in, broke with my self-imposed principle to own no more than three watches and added the SRP777. But yeah, babola's limit appears to be a bit more ... flexible. :-d

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

@Bernd: Waaah, tose microscopic pictures of the lugs are scary. Seeing these I dont dare to inspect the lugs of mine.... ;-)
Nice patina.

Also good job on giving your pictures in this thread some polishing.

@babola: Great pictures of your turtle nest. Do they live in your watch drawer or do you actually wear those on rotation?

Cheers


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

lipschitz said:


> @Bernd: Waaah, tose microscopic pictures of the lugs are scary. Seeing these I dont dare to inspect the lugs of mine....


So sorry! 



lipschitz said:


> Also good job on giving your pictures in this thread some polishing.


It's almost everytime only 'spot healing' and that's more for dust than scratches, not much 'photoshopping' goin' on in my pictures. These macros in that light are brutal.

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

oldfatherthames said:


> First, thanks for being cool and funny - and thanks for posting them here! You know I like those. b-)
> 
> And - LOL - we were typing our posts simultaneously, it was only seconds that I had hit the 'post reply'-button earlier.
> 
> ...


Thanks my friend, much appreciated ;-)


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

lipschitz said:


> @babola: Great pictures of your turtle nest. Do they live in your watch drawer or do you actually wear those on rotation?
> 
> Cheers


Good question...although they're all resting inside 2 large watch boxes, they and other watches of mine all get their share of wrist time.

I just turned 50 last month and you know what they say 'life is too short', 'live a little' and all that...;-)

My rotation is huge though, at some point will have to start shedding, my main challenge will be what brand or watches - at the moment I love them all.

Cheers!


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Hi Bernd - I was pretty busy at work last week, but I see today lots of great content was posted recently by regulars and new comers. Good stuff! BTW, is this a Macintosh? In an interview a few years ago, that's what Neil Young said he uses at home. Great pic!!


oldfatherthames said:


> View attachment 12483731


----------



## heyo (Jan 7, 2017)

Love everything about this posting; excellent pictures from everyone! Has anyone been able to track down a super jubilee recently? I have a beads of rice bracelet inbound for my 775, but would prefer the jubilee. Seems to be out of stock everywhere I have looked.

Also, Bernd, have you mentioned what camera you are using? Truly excellent photographs. Thank you.


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Bernd - This is my "tube amp," it's a Rolls Bellari VP130 preamp. When I purchased it years ago, it was the best budget way to get a tube in the audio chain. The stock power supply and tube were awful, but it's great with an upgraded power supply and tube. I'm a head-fi guy and it works for me, with my German-made Sennheiser headphones (thank you Germany!). I have been thinking about a Schiit Vali 2 though. Most of my desk-fi equipment is Schiit.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

heyo said:


> Love everything about this posting; excellent pictures from everyone! Has anyone been able to track down a super jubilee recently? I have a beads of rice bracelet inbound for my 775, but would prefer the jubilee. Seems to be out of stock everywhere I have looked.


Thanks, Heyo! 

The BOR is also classic vintage, nice choice! On the 'Super Jubilee', as it's not on Strapcode's site anymore and as they are now offering the 'Angus Jubilee' calling that an upgrade, I assume they have ended production on this.
Not sure if I like that 'upgrade', they made the links bigger - so less of them now - and I could imagine, the new one is a bit less flexible therefore. See this: Can You Tell the Difference? SUPER Jubilee Vs ANGUS Jubilee

I would look for a second hand Super Jubilee, if the Angus doesn't call your name.



heyo said:


> Also, Bernd, have you mentioned what camera you are using?


From today's perspective: A thing from the stone age. Using my trusty Nikon D3 which will turn ten years in November.



banderor said:


> Bernd - This is my "tube amp," it's a Rolls Bellari VP130 preamp. When I purchased it years ago, it was the best budget way to get a tube in the audio chain. The stock power supply and tube were awful, but it's great with an upgraded power supply and tube. I'm a head-fi guy and it works for me, with my German-made Sennheiser headphones (thank you Germany!). I have been thinking about a Schiit Vali 2 though. Most of my desk-fi equipment is Schiit.


That's nice, love the picture! I any case I love pictures with watches in a scene. And the equipment sounds great. It's often so impressive what wonders good tuning does. The smaller the signal, the more important a good power supply is and don't get me started about differences in valves! :-!



banderor said:


> Hi Bernd - I was pretty busy at work last week, but I see today lots of great content was posted recently by regulars and new comers. Good stuff! BTW, is this a Macintosh? In an interview a few years ago, that's what Neil Young said he uses at home. Great pic!!


Thank you, pal! Pardon me, I'm a bit short on words right now, needing some sleep soon. Celebrated her 75th birthday with my mother and it was a great, but long day.

Not a Macintosh (their old stuff was great), it's 23 years old Italian Unison Tube amp from a friend that I'm giving some restoration.

--









Have a great week everybody!

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

oldfatherthames said:


> Celebrated her 75th birthday with my mother and it was a great.


Belated toast to your mother, Happy 75th birthday!


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

banderor said:


> Belated toast to your mother, Happy 75th birthday!


Thank you! :-!

--

I know it's only tropical, but I like it ...









... like it, yes, I do! 

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

oldfatherthames said:


> I know it's only tropical, but I like it ... like it, yes, I do!


 Lol Bernd, now we can't get that song Out of Our Heads!


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

By artist Teun Van Heerebeek


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Love these two tool-diver Turtles.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Cobia said:


> ... By artist Teun Van Heerebeek



Hahaha, cool! 



babola said:


> Love these two tool-diver Turtles.


I love them too! Great picture, thank you! :-!

Speaking of tools ... perfect timing, I have just finished this:









Have a great weekend!

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Have a great weekend everybody!

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Enjoy your work week Bernd!


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

banderor said:


> Enjoy your work week Bernd!
> 
> View attachment 12513849


Beautiful! Thanks for the Turtleweed connection! 

You too, you too!

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

Bernd,
as a true Seiko connaisseur, what is your take on the new Samurais?

Today incidentally I saw Morawitz has the SRPB49, SRPB51 and SRPB55 on display (funny enough I also spotted a full blown large advertisement for the new Samurai from Morawitz elsewhere in the city).

I did not try one out on the wrist. But judging from the shop display the watch left me a bit undecided. Recently, only from seeing pictures on the internet, I found this reissue somehow interesting. In real life that watch case (the sides of the case) on first sight did not really impress me. Also the textured dial in reality could not live up to my expectations.

Do you have any opinion on these models?

Cheers


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

lipschitz said:


> Bernd,
> as a true Seiko connaisseur, what is your take on the new Samurais?
> 
> Today incidentally I saw Morawitz has the SRPB49, SRPB51 and SRPB55 on display (funny enough I also spotted a full blown large advertisement for the new Samurai from Morawitz elsewhere in the city).
> ...


Bernd,
To add to @lipschitz's question, how about your take on SBDC051/53? I've been "this close" to ordering 53, but concerned it may be too big. I had Seiko SARG017 a few years ago, and liked everything about it but its size. Concerned 53 might be the same, so leaning towards SRP773. I know @babalo has/d 51 & 53, so maybe he'll share some comments as a real world owner? But interested in your take too Bernd. Thanks!


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

These two are slated for worldwide release (under the model numbers sbp051 and 053) so you can probably check them out in person at your local stores pretty soon... i checked with Seiko and here in Australia the release date is 30 Oct 2017, plus I very much doubt we're getting it earlier than anywhere else.

It'll still probably be cheaper to order from Japan after you try it on though, not sure where you're based but here the rrp is AUD $2000 for 051 on the bracelet, roughly double the cost of most reputable Japanese sellers online!


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Good info @khd. I'm in the States, so it's not very easy to see cool Seikos here live in person. But occasionally department stores like Macy's, Nordstroms or JC Pennys will have a Turtle. NEVER something like a Sumo or Sammy. Some jewelry stores get them, but it's hit and miss, few and far between. And as you mentioned, one almost always has to pay full MSRP. Probably the best store on the West Coast is Time Zone in Cosa Mesa (LA area), but that's far from where I live and I've never been in person. That said, waiting to try and see in person is probably the way to go.


khd said:


> These two are slated for worldwide release (under the model numbers sbp051 and 053) so you can probably check them out in person at your local stores pretty soon... i checked with Seiko and here in Australia the release date is 30 Oct 2017, plus I very much doubt we're getting it earlier than anywhere else. It'll still probably be cheaper to order from Japan after you try it on though, not sure where you're based but here the rrp is AUD $2000 for 051 on the bracelet, roughly double the cost of most reputable Japanese sellers online!


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

banderor said:


> Good info @khd. I'm in the States, so it's not very easy to see cool Seikos here live in person. But occasionally department stores like Macy's, Nordstroms or JC Pennys will have a Turtle. NEVER something like a Sumo or Sammy. Some jewelry stores get them, but it's hit and miss, few and far between. And as you mentioned, one almost always has to pay full MSRP. Probably the best store on the West Coast is Time Zone in Cosa Mesa (LA area), but that's far from where I live and I've never been in person. That said, waiting to try and see in person is probably the way to go.


That's interesting, here the turtles (and all the various solar models) are everywhere, but most of the other divers (sumo, tuna, marine masters etc) are "boutique only" which means only the two dedicated Seiko stores (one in Melbourne, one in Sydney) carry them, both of which are thousands of km from where I live in Perth.

The good news here is that the 62mas reinterpretations are slated for broad (not "boutique" to use Seiko Australia's preferred jargon) so hopefully it's going to be the same for you guys in the States!


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

khd said:


> That's interesting, here the turtles (and all the various solar models) are everywhere, but most of the other divers (sumo, tuna, marine masters etc) are "boutique only" which means only the two dedicated Seiko stores (one in Melbourne, one in Sydney) carry them, both of which are thousands of km from where I live in Perth.
> 
> The good news here is that the 62mas reinterpretations are slated for broad (not "boutique" to use Seiko Australia's preferred jargon) so hopefully it's going to be the same for you guys in the States!


There used to be a "Seiko Store" in Auburn, Washington north of Seattle, but it closed a few years ago. It carried almost all the good divers watches (not MM300) at good prices. It was in an outlet mall. If I'm reading Seiko USA's website correctly, there are only two Seiko Boutique stores in USA now, both in NYC. LOL! And why use the word _boutique_ for a watch store? Is Seiko going for the suave demographic?


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)




----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

First of all: Sorry friends for being so late!



lipschitz said:


> I did not try one out on the wrist. But judging from the shop display the watch left me a bit undecided. Recently, only from seeing pictures on the internet, I found this reissue somehow interesting. In real life that watch case (the sides of the case) on first sight did not really impress me. Also the textured dial in reality could not live up to my expectations.
> 
> Do you have any opinion on these models?


Honestly, I'm not much surprised that your impression was a bit mixed.

Ok, I try: I didn't much study the Samurais as I always considered them as a bit too big for me, but I know the first generation and I simply adore the straight lines and it's egdes and angles and the coarse finish of the bezel on the outside and the giant crown. The case is a masterpiece and surely one of most masculine watch designs I know. And this in a very pure way, pashaesque-male bells and whistles completely absent. Mega!

Without having seen the new Samurais in the flesh, from the many pictures I know I had also mixed feelings about the texture on the dial, but I think Seiko messed it up with the new bracelet and especially with the new end-links. The old bracelet was a perfect match with it's more protruding endlinks which continued the design of the case so great. Really, the bracelet alone ruins the new Samurai for me and I strongly think, that a bracelet is a must. This case needs a bracelet, it does not work on straps.



banderor said:


> Bernd,
> To add to @lipschitz's question, how about your take on SBDC051/53? I've been "this close" to ordering 53, but concerned it may be too big. I had Seiko SARG017 a few years ago, and liked everything about it but its size. Concerned 53 might be the same, so leaning towards SRP773. I know @babalo has/d 51 & 53, so maybe he'll share some comments as a real world owner? But interested in your take too Bernd. Thanks!


Yep, the size or more specific it's length over the horns. Given the 'original' I wonder why Seiko made this one so big. On the other hand, given it's height it should still keep an elegant profile on the wrist.

Overall I think these are beauties, but I have a problem: I love the original and only for this reason I'm a bit at war with these new 'reinterpretations'. I wrote a bit about my depression on this here: #190



Nanook65 said:


> ...


That perfect face!  Thx!

--









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

banderor said:


> Bernd,
> To add to @lipschitz's question, how about your take on SBDC051/53? I've been "this close" to ordering 53, but concerned it may be too big. I had Seiko SARG017 a few years ago, and liked everything about it but its size. Concerned 53 might be the same, so leaning towards SRP773. I know @babalo has/d 51 & 53, so maybe he'll share some comments as a real world owner? But interested in your take too Bernd. Thanks!


Just in case you haven't seen this video, here you have the 051 side by side to the SRP777, especially interesting when he has them both in his hand!

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

oldfatherthames said:


> Just in case you haven't seen this video, here you have the 051 side by side to the SRP777, especially interesting when he has them both in his hand!


 Thanks Bernd, this was very helpful.


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

By the way Bernd, thanks for the tip re zuludiver straps... suits my 6309 much better and doesn't collect lint, I really love it and even wear this combo into my office now. 

One word of caution to anyone else out there who picks up one of these though... use the springbars they send you, not the fat ones your watch came with! I found out the hard way that you can force the fat spring bar in there but it bunches the strap up a little and you'll never get it back out


----------



## gkblues (Feb 26, 2014)

!!!









Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

I've owned my 775 for over a year now. I've worn it on the stock bracelet the entire time. Recently a friend in Japan sent me several of his new straps. I've been thinking about changing out the stock bracelet on my Turtle and wearing it on a ZULU strap for a while. *QUESTION*: I think I read in a thread somewhere it is unusually hard to reattach the stock bracelet because of the endlink shape. Is the stock bracket hard to put back on the 775?


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

banderor said:


> Is the stock bracket hard to put back on the 775?


Unfortunately the answer is yes.

The problem: The endlinks have no countersinks at the edges on their bottom. Therefore you cannot angle the springbar with one end into or even near to the lug-hole.

You need to position the endlinks with the springbar above the lug and then either
- compress both ends of the springbars at the same time with one hand - a springbar-plier is the perfect tool here - and then with the other hand apply pressure to push it down ... or
- keep one end of the springbar not protruding while compressing it's other end so that you at least manage to press one end into the inner side of the lug - and then apply pressure to keep it there! - and then proceed with the other end. And then be careful to not pull or push out the endlink before the springsbars have found their position into the holes.

(What makes it even a bit harder is that the Seiko fat-bars have no shoulders, so you have no grip or resistance in any direction other than the way the compressing works. You are likely to slip off the ends with your tool while applying pressure.
On the other hand, springbars with shoulders would not help as there are no countersinks as mentioned.)

Some tips:
- Tape the bottom of the lugs and continue with the tape by also covering the lug's ends (their ends pointing towards your wrist / towards the bracelet, I mean).
When you position the endlinks with the protruding springbar, you are positioning metal on metal and first, this slips very easily and the tape helps a bit avoiding this, and second, you are guaranteed to produce some scratches when compressing the springbar's ends with a metal tool and even if you would use your fingernail or something plastic, the ends of the spring-bars will scratch the bottom of the lugs.

- Position your SRP775 with the face down on a soft cloth or rubber to prevent it from slipping away as you will be applying some kind of pressure later.
- Find a piece of not-very-soft cloth or similar and fold it thick enough to keep the end of the endlinks and the next two links of the bracelet following the endlinks at the height you will need to get the work done. The idea here is, that you should have the bracelet on the same level as the Turtle's lugs, so that you don't need to bend the Turtle or the endlink and can concentrate on the process. The piece of cloth which supports the bracelet should be not to soft, so that it's support a constant working-angle.
- When compressing both ends or one end of the springbar and then push the endlink towards the zone between the lugs (sinking them in a bit), I always found this step easier by pushing from a 45° angle (from the bracelet towards the case) or even a higher angle instead of pushing vertically from above. (That's why I recommended above to cover the lug's ends with tape also.)

- Demount the bracelet into two parts at the clasp. You will find it easier to reinstall 'lose' halfs because the bracelet will get in your way - visually as well as mechanically.

Mate, I know this is a lot of text and in case you have given up already: It's not the ultimate horror, it's a 20 minute thing with a bit of patience. When the time comes that you want to reinstall the bracelet and put all parts in front of you and think a bit, how this should be done, you will get my hints more than now in theory.
As I'm not a native speaker maybe the language barrier makes it all a bit harder to get and maybe this simple post will help you even more than my many words.

Last time I reinstalled the bracelet was so long ago, that I didn't remember all details so I went through it again just now. I needed a Sunday evening adventure anyway. 









Changing straps is much fun, go for it! b-)

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

oldfatherthames said:


> Unfortunately the answer is yes... a springbar-plier is the perfect tool here...


I love watchmaker tools, may I ask the brand/model of the springbar-pliers you show in your photo? As always, thank you for your detailed, expert advice!!


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

I never had a problem putting the Turtle bracelets back on, or taking them off. I think they are one of the easier ones since the lug length is so short.

Now my SAEH007 was another story, that thing took me 30 min to get back on and ended up scratching up the lug.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

banderor said:


> I love watchmaker tools, may I ask the brand/model of the springbar-pliers you show in your photo?


There are only so few questions which you cannot ask me. 

It's exactly this one: Spring bar plier for Omega watches OFFICIAL GENEVA

This was a great gift from a fantastic friend to my birthday following my purchase of my Omega Railmaster. The thin diameter of the fork-shaped tips helps when compressing the springbar's ends simultaneously as you just press against the ends (they do not have to fit the diameter at the non-existing shoulders).

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

walrusmonger said:


> SAEH007 was another story...


 Wow, SAEH007 is a beautiful watch. Jealousy!


----------



## pmarte (Jul 4, 2016)

Bernd
As always, thanks for having a terrific thread. I am just now catching up. I stumbled across some new-to-me music and thought I'd share it with you.
The fellow's name is Stanton Moore and this is from his release called "III" from 2006.






...and a Turtle picture. Prost!


----------



## LArch (May 4, 2017)

Kind of sick of the misalignment problem persists to Seiko


----------



## LArch (May 4, 2017)

The misalignment problem with Seiko is annoying


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

oldfatherthames said:


> Honestly, I'm not much surprised that your impression was a bit mixed.
> 
> Ok, I try: I didn't much study the Samurais as I always considered them as a bit too big for me, but I know the first generation and I simply adore the straight lines and it's egdes and angles and the coarse finish of the bezel on the outside and the giant crown. The case is a masterpiece and surely one of most masculine watch designs I know. And this in a very pure way, pashaesque-male bells and whistles completely absent. Mega!
> 
> Without having seen the new Samurais in the flesh, from the many pictures I know I had also mixed feelings about the texture on the dial, but I think Seiko messed it up with the new bracelet and especially with the new end-links. The old bracelet was a perfect match with it's more protruding endlinks which continued the design of the case so great. Really, the bracelet alone ruins the new Samurai for me and I strongly think, that a bracelet is a must. This case needs a bracelet, it does not work on straps.


Interesting, many thanks for your opinion!

I agree that the watch is rather big and more or less in the sumo camp size-wise. Not so much to my liking.
The watch case indeed looks very special and "masculine" describes it quite well. I also find it a very technical and japanese 90ies design language albeit maybe a bit too playful for my taste.
For me the letdown are the sides of the watch case which somehow distract from the overall very nice impression.

I did not notice the bracelet endlinks before and you are right: thats also hard to tolerate.

Cheers!


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

oldfatherthames said:


> Just in case you haven't seen this video, here you have the 051 side by side to the SRP777, especially interesting when he has them both in his hand!
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


I second your take on SPB051 regarding its oversize and inferiority to its brilliant historic decedent, but man is this one good looking watch in this video. Thanks for posting!


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Bernd's two favourite Turtles...
View attachment 12535191

View attachment 12535193


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

babola said:


> Bernd's two favourite Turtles...


 @babola those are looking great on Seiko (?) flat straps.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

banderor said:


> @babola those are looking great on Seiko (?) flat straps.


Thanks mate, the one on the left is Seiko flat-vent DAL1BP PU strap and the one on the left is Bonetto Cinturini 284 vulcanized rubber strap, basically a replica of the Seiko flat-vent diver strap.

Both have their pros and cons.

Cheers.


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

babola said:


> Both have their pros and cons.


 The silicone strap that comes stock on the SRP777 looks great, but everyone says and photos show that it picks up lint. Not sure what Seiko's reasoning is on that, unless perhaps if one actually does wear it diving regularly, it's not a problem or maybe it "cures" naturally?


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

banderor said:


> babola said:
> 
> 
> > Both have their pros and cons.
> ...


It's just a guess, but I think they made a design decision to prioritise comfort over pretty much everything else with the new z22 straps... I had one on my 6309 for a few days and although the look wasn't to my liking and it was covered in dust and lint all the time, damn it was comfortable! The silicone was much more supple than the Zuludiver rubber, and the (to my eye) ugly ripples work like a kind of spring allowing a perfect fit over the course of the day, whereas I often find myself adjusting NATOs or my Zuludiver by one hole throughout the day.

Oh well, I guess that's the price I pay for vanity


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

banderor said:


> The silicone strap that comes stock on the SRP777 looks great, but everyone says and photos show that it picks up lint. Not sure what Seiko's reasoning is on that, unless perhaps if one actually does wear it diving regularly, it's not a problem or maybe it "cures" naturally?


I am one of the very few who doesn't like the new silicone rubber strap which comes with SRP Turtles, sorry. Dust magnet is just one of the issues (which concerns me the least, BTW), there are many others I didn't care much for.


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

I like the new silicone strap very much. The dust issue you forget after some time. What bothers me though on the long run is that the strap shows wear quite soon, eg. already after a year or so. Thats not very sturdy. The nice soft coating seems to be wearing off. You can see that in the comparision video of SPB051 and SRP777 Bernd posted some posts ago.

@babola: Can you list the pro and cons regarding DAL1BP and the Bonetto Cinturini flatvent strap?

Cheers


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

babola said:


> I am one of the very few who doesn't like the new silicone rubber strap which comes with SRP Turtles, sorry. Dust magnet is just one of the issues (which concerns me the least, BTW), there are many others I didn't care much for.


 Would love to hear you elaborate on that. ;-)


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

lipschitz said:


> I like the new silicone strap very much. The dust issue you forget after some time. What bothers me though on the long run is that the strap shows wear quite soon, eg. already after a year or so. Thats not very sturdy. The nice soft coating seems to be wearing off. You can see that in the comparision video of SPB051 and SRP777 Bernd posted some posts ago.
> 
> @babola: Can you list the pro and cons regarding DAL1BP and the Bonetto Cinturini flatvent strap?
> 
> Cheers


No problem.

DAL1BP is the genuine Seiko diver flat-vent PU strap and closest to the original 'grandfather' flat-vent strap GL-831 which was introduced on 6306/6309 in 1976. 
It comes with the 'historical' bead-blasted buckle which is again the closest you can get to the GL-831 buckle. It's made in Japan. The other Seiko flat-vent strap available 
today is the one that comes on SKX173 for example, but this one is made in China, and the anemic Seiko 7002 style buckle leaves much to be desired.

DAL1BP is however very expensive these days outside Japan due to its rarity and faithful following by the Seiko collectors. It's much more rigid when compared to a very pliable Bonetto's 284 and it's made of PU as mentioned above, as opposed to natural rubber like Bonetto's 284. The PU straps wear faster and won't last as long as the rubber ones. DAL1BP is also a tad longer than 284, leaving an extra tang sticking out.

Bonetto's 284 real-rubber while pliable and soft, it takes longer to do and undo, the keeper is very tight. The DAL1BP is textured underneath and breaths better, while 284 tends to "stick" to the wrist with it's smooth underside, locking in the sweat which is unable to 'escape'. DAL1BP comes with 11 holes and would fit smaller wrists since the holes go higher up towards the lug, 284 comes with 9. The Seiko tsunami logo is badly 'replicated' on 284, you can hardly discern what it is and it definitely doesn't show the breaking wave. The buckle on a Bonetto's 284 leaves much to imagination...it's badly and crudely cut and bent piece of S/S which I ended up re-finishing by hand on all of my 284s. Watchgecko does this too on their Zuludiver 284s...they remove all the buckles and get them bead blasted and stamped with ZD logo before offering them for retail sale.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

banderor said:


> Would love to hear you elaborate on that. ;-)


No problem but please remember these are my personal views on the SRP Turtle silicone strap:

- the strap is made in true diver-strap fashion, to fit well over the dive suit neoprene. Hence, it's longer than 'standard' Seiko rubber diver strap like Z-22 etc for example. I have a 7.5" wrist and it's still longer than necessary for my comfort.

- the silicone material its made of is fast wearing, the accordion ridges are now all 'polished', even after being work only handful of times. For your info - one single day wear under the business shirt did most of the 'damage'. My strap now looks like 3-4 year old strap, marked and polished at the accordion part as well as the edges.

- the metal strap keeper is too wide/large for the double-strap width it's supposed to support. Combine this with the overall strap smoothness, I will often find my keeper either back close to the buckle or away from the tip so the strap tongue 'pops' out of the keeper. Quite annoying to say the least. 

- the strap is nice and soft, but that comes at a price...the softness and flexibility of the strap causes the accordion part to flex and stretch easily. Due to this _feature_ I could never get the strap done for the watch head to stay put, if you do it lose the watch head will flop around the wrist, if you do it tight the accordion will stretch enough for the watch head to wiggle on top of your wrist and still be found after some time closer to the knuckle bone then at the center. You could address the latter by overtightening the strap but then the tongue would be so long that it would almost touch the watch head at 12 o'clock.

- I won't even touch on dust-magnet bit...

So yeah...I have 3 of those...all are in the watch box at the moment.

My pref for Turtle straps is in order of preference - DAL1BP (or NOS GL-831 if you can find one, that is), Uncle Seiko or WJean waffle, Bobetto/Zuludiver Tropic, Bonetto/Zuludiver 284 ....and then everything else.


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

babola said:


> My pref for Turtle straps is in order of preference - DAL1BP (or NOS GL-831 if you can find one, that is), Uncle Seiko or WJean waffle, Bobetto/Zuludiver Tropic, Bonetto/Zuludiver 284 ....and then everything else.


 Very helpful @babola. Thank you!


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

My dear friends, once again late to the party! Mucho busy these days, but this weekend will bring some relaxing. Can't wait! 

Some short feedbacks:

@pmarte: Thank you for your picture _and_ the music. I will give you some feedback soon! 

@lipschitz: Re Samurai, have a look at these pictures and this video. This old Samurai gen without the crown-guards - and have a look at the case! - and al, that's the one that I would have gone for way back! :-!

@babola, khd and all: Thank you for sharing your opinions on the many straps! b-)

--

You all know my preferences, but you don't know my newest strap. Came this morning, showing a first picture now, but I simply adore the design and how it makes the the SRP775 ultra-vintage. Be sure that I will penetrate you very soon with much, much more pictures. It's the 'XGL-731 Tire Tread Strap' from Uncle Seiko:









Cheers
Bernd


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

oldfatherthames said:


> View attachment 12542591
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Bernd


Uber-vintage, my friend!

I like it!


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

oldfatherthames said:


> @lipschitz: Re Samurai, have a look at these pictures and this video. This old Samurai gen without the crown-guards - and have a look at the case! - and al, that's the one that I would have gone for way back! :-!


Wow, pretty Samurai variant. SNM011K. The case looks good. Thanks for posting!

Re Tire Tread strap: Congratulations, you have achieved full Seiko nerd status! This will give you plenty of street credibility here on the Seiko forum! :-!:-d Fits the SRP775 very well.

Cheers


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Bernd, your Gold Turtle is reaching an advanced state of _Wabi-Sabi_. No other watch in the world has these exact, unique marks earned through use and love. (Repost of Bernd's pic of his watch):


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Cobia said:


> View attachment 12543359


There' no stopping the PADI-train! 

This one look's a bit more serious than the magic-mushroom Turtles. When does your copy arrive?



babola said:


> Uber-vintage, my friend!
> 
> I like it!





lipschitz said:


> Re Tire Tread strap: Congratulations, you have achieved full Seiko nerd status! This will give you plenty of street credibility here on the Seiko forum! Fits the SRP775 very well.


Thanks friends! b-)

What I so much like with this strap - also with the waffle strap - is how they ground the Turtle. Not only towards vintage, also amplifying the tool character. The Tropic strap also plays the vintage melody beautifully, but these add a very basic visual feel. 
As I wrote some time ago, you cannot turn these Turtles into a luxury watches by adding precious looking bracelets or straps, in fact I like to go exactly into the opposite direction.



banderor said:


> Bernd, your Gold Turtle is reaching an advanced state of Wabi-Sabi. No other watch in the world has these exact, unique marks earned through use and love.


LOL; yeah! :-!

Btw, I heard of Wabi-Sabi, but wasn't really aware of the concept, which gave me an interesting read. Thanks for that!

And I recognize the beauty here. These signs of use! Somehow funny, that I sold my SRP777 today. I often said, that I'm not into collecting watches and as they say: You can't take it with you.
I decided to go with my SRP775 alone as a tool watch and diver. As much as I like the classic black one, I always grabbed my golden sweetheart when 'turteling'. Therefore it's special beauty here will increase more sooner than later even more.

--









;-)

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## kb.watch (Oct 14, 2016)

Wow the pictures in this thread are amazing!


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

I can forgive you for selling your SRP777, but I don't know if I can forgive the misaligned bezel in that picture!
When I think of the new Seiko Turtles I always think of the 775 first, then 777, then 779, and then the special editions.
I think you made the right choice regardless.


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Did somebody say wabi-sabi?


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

kb.watch said:


> Wow the pictures in this thread are amazing!


Thank you! We have lot of great photographers here, lots of iconic scenes and backdrops and very funny ideas. Makes me proud to have these gorgeous fellows participating! |>



khd said:


> Did somebody say wabi-sabi?


That's a lot of wabi-sabi! b-)



ConfusedOne said:


> I can forgive you for selling your SRP777, but I don't know if I can forgive the misaligned bezel in that picture!


Hey, it's a Seiko, I only tried to amplify the special and unique way they align our budget divers a bit. So much love, man! ;-)



ConfusedOne said:


> When I think of the new Seiko Turtles I always think of the 775 first, then 777, then 779, and then the special editions.
> I think you made the right choice regardless.


Hehe, well me running this thread - with great support - for so long with so many pictures, I cannot negotiate that the SRP775 is very special. ;-)

But selling the SRP777 was pointless regarding money. I just have this spleen to keep the collection small and reduced to what I really wear or see a purpose for and saying goodbye to the 777 has a lot to do with my other watches. I even think about letting my old Sportman (#407) go, just because I never wear it. I love it and from time to time I take it in my hands, but that's it.
Also sold my Tisell Pilot (#407) as I'm currently waiting on a new Pilot, two Pilots would have been too redundant for me. I totally fell in love with this A13-A from Paolo Fanton and in roundabout two weeks mine should be in.

Wearing my monochrome Railmaster (#407 again), expecting to wear that monochrome gorgeous A-13A tool-Pilot a lot ... a monochrome 777 just would be a little boring for me, when there's the 775 smiling at me.









Have a great weekend everybody!

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

tropictiretreadwaffleturtle:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

See tire-tread on wrist may we?


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

khd said:


> Did somebody say wabi-sabi?


 Love the _wabi_ on the 8 o'clock and 11 o'clock hour marker dots, and the _sabi_ on the bezel insert.

autumn wind -
a figure
standing alone

Ryokan


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

oldfatherthames said:


> I like to go exactly into the opposite direction... Somehow funny, that I sold my SRP777 today...


 The pair of us are on complimentary, but divergent paths! ;-)

Itadakimasu -- *Meshiagare!*


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

banderor said:


> The pair of us are on complimentary, but divergent paths! ;-)
> 
> Itadakimasu -- *Meshiagare!*
> ...


Ha! Excellent, congratulations! b-)

Believe me, I pondered quite some days if I should really do it, so you have my full sympathy - SRP777 is just so cool!

Btw, since you had asked some days ago about the SPB051/053 I browsed a bit again through the thread here on the board. They become more appealing over the time. But for the moment I think, I'll wait for the reissue of the Willard. 

Yeah, have a nice meal, the top Turtle looks very crispy, the one at the bottom will be deliciously soft on the tongue!



Hale color said:


> See tire-tread on wrist may we?


Et voilà:

















It's already dark over here, so I did these indoors. I wanted to show wristshots anyway as I always do with straps. If you're still interested, check back in some days and you will find some in natural light also.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Looking good Bernd, will stay tuned - naturally!


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Here's one more with this gorgeous strap. Totally love the textures and contours. And look at the keepers: the rhombus there is just such an awesome detail. 









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

banderor said:


> Love the _wabi_ on the 8 o'clock and 11 o'clock hour marker dots, and the _sabi_ on the bezel insert.
> 
> autumn wind -
> a figure
> ...


Thanks Banderor - I couldn't agree more, and particularly loving the evocative haiku! It's hard to appreciate from my poor iPhone photos, but my favourite part is the way the "150m" dial text has faded to a ghostly shade of whitish grey... maybe it's a particularly Australian thing but the sun fade really makes me reflect about the passage of time, even more so than the scratches on the bezel.

_The old fisherman
inalterably intent...
cold evening rain_

-Buson


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

oldfatherthames said:


> I totally fell in love with this A13-A from Paolo Fanton and in roundabout two weeks mine should be in.


I hadn't heard of that watch before but wow it looks really cool... I know it's a little off topic for this thread but do let us know if you post photos of it elsewhere, I'd really like to see them but tend not to check everywhere else on WUS.

I've love the industrial look of cockpit clocks and have wanted get an 8 days one to use as a desk clock in my office for quite a while now but I always end up buying a watch instead


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

khd said:


> I hadn't heard of that watch before but wow it looks really cool... I know it's a little off topic for this thread but do let us know if you post photos of it elsewhere, I'd really like to see them but tend not to check everywhere else on WUS.
> 
> I've love the industrial look of cockpit clocks and have wanted get an 8 days one to use as a desk clock in my office for quite a while now but I always end up buying a watch instead


Now you can combine this. b-)

Isn't that thing ubercool! It's not about my eyesight, still have perfect view, but besides design, it was always legibility for me in watches. My Railmaster does deliver and hey, a Seiko diver. Even my old Sportsman with it's reflecting dauphine-hands against the white dial. And that A-13A definitely tells the time. 

As you are interested, il signore Paolo Fanton is sending out the first batches for some weeks and owner are posting pictures in the thread about the project:
Quest for the perfect Pilot Watch. A headache project.

--> This thread on the WUS Pilots & Military watches boards seems to become the 'official' picture thread. As long as no other thread will be announced I will post my pictures there:
New Pilot Watch A-13A just arrived, the best looking Mission Timer....In the World ?

And of course there are these:

What Pilot are you sporting today?

WRUW- What Pilot Are You Wearing?

When my A-13A will be in, of course I will show a picture in this thread too, you won't miss it. :-d

--

A new one with the XGL-731 Tire Tread:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

oldfatherthames said:


> Now you can combine this. b-)
> 
> Isn't that thing ubercool! It's not about my eyesight, still have perfect view, but besides design, it was always legibility for me in watches. My Railmaster does deliver and hey, a Seiko diver. Even my old Sportsman with it's reflecting dauphine-hands against the white dial. And that A-13A definitely tells the time.
> 
> ...


A nice one! Good find!

Cheers


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Thanks for the threads Bernd, I've subscribed to a few of those now! 

The A-13A is possibly the nicest pilot watch I've ever seen... I feel guilty to admit this but I wish my Damasko DA 36 looked like that (it's a seriously fugly watch but for some reason I love it to bits, the thing is built like a tank and looks I bought it yesterday after over a year as my only watch until a couple of weeks ago when I got the 6309). 

I've a feeling that the A-13A would be a little big for my wimpy (and not very flat) wrists though as 50mm lug to lug is normally my max... but never say never, I'll be keeping an eye out for one of your super helpful fully annotated dimensional wristshots, no pressure or anything though :-d


----------



## k9shag (Mar 24, 2013)

Just got this from JasonY. Might be my new favorite. I have been wearing Tudor, Steinhart and Ball for a while now. But really like the way this one feels. everything lines up as well. It has been a while since my last 007


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

khd said:


> TThe A-13A is possibly the nicest pilot watch I've ever seen... I feel guilty to admit this but I wish my Damasko DA 36 looked like that (it's a seriously fugly watch but for some reason I love it to bits, the thing is built like a tank and looks I bought it yesterday after over a year as my only watch until a couple of weeks ago when I got the 6309).


Hehehe! 

Totally agree ... as nice as a tool can get. I saw one picture and it was just Wow-wow-wow. It's in no way a Pilot-dresswatch, so the beauty is the function and the straightness.
I have looked for a long time for a tool watch, that is no diver, not in it's essential design too near to my Railmaster, not too old style (though I very much like the Precista PRS-53 and such but not too modern (lol) and I could never bond much with subdial-chronos. Then I discovered this A-13A and boom.



khd said:


> I've a feeling that the A-13A would be a little big for my wimpy (and not very flat) wrists though as 50mm lug to lug is normally my max... but never say never, I'll be keeping an eye out for one of your super helpful fully annotated dimensional wristshots, no pressure or anything though


Yes, I remembered you showed a wristshot in #485 here and had a look at it. Maybe the A-13A could get a bit borderline, but given the typical distortion of iPhone-pics on near distance my imagination tells me, it could work out just fine. 
I mean the good thing is, that certain designs wear well when big. Pilot watches typically fall into this category. While a dress watch would look ridiculous, a Pilot of the same dimension could be just spot-on. That is why I decided for the 43 mm Tisell although I consider my Railmaster with 39,2 mmm as the perfect size (the Railmaster 41 mm I would never want instead) and let me motivate you with these wristshots:

This 43 mm-Pilot is 50,5 mm over the lugs! Have a look: #294 + #296 + #407

And here's again my graphic with the SRP775 on my 185mm wrist (58mm width), Turtle has 47,6 over the lugs: #418

Ah and I forgot, there's also an Instagram-site for the A-13, which currently is not linked from the website (contrary to the facebook page): A13-A pilot watch on Instagram
Especially have a look this picture! The lugs look nicely curved downwards and in the interview on worn & wound Paolo Fanton says, he made minor modifications to the case to make it sit better on the wrist.

And at last, as you are on fire, here's a short video.

I'll do some comparison pictures for you, Turtle next to A-13A and such, when it has landed. ;-)

--



k9shag said:


> Just got this from JasonY. Might be my new favorite. I have been wearing Tudor, Steinhart and Ball for a while now. But really like the way this one feels. everything lines up as well. It has been a while since my last 007
> ...


Yeah, congratulations! And thank you for sharing! :-!

These Turtles are just perfect: Solid quality on a budget so you don't have to worry much about possible quirks or scratches, there's slight whiff of cheapness which makes it funny but it's rugged enough to make you forget and it's classic but not classy, so no need to compare with high-end watches which is a certain kind of 'freedom'. Just great style and function and a legendary, beautiful design. Really, I love my SRP775 ... much more than I ever imagined I would appreciate a watch of this price range. Damn cool!

--

A new one:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## heyo (Jan 7, 2017)

oldfatherthames said:


> Cheers!
> Bernd


Amazon finally restocked the super jubilees for the SRPs, so I now have one for my 775. I have recently sent it out to get a clear AR sapphire installed as well. Should be very nice looking when all is said and done. I wish no-one had mentioned the a-13a, as I have now gone and ordered one as well. Great looking watch. I don't think I will need more than these two.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

heyo said:


> Amazon finally restocked the super jubilees for the SRPs, so I now have one for my 775. I have recently sent it out to get a clear AR sapphire installed as well. Should be very nice looking when all is said and done. I wish no-one had mentioned the a-13a, as I have now gone and ordered one as well. Great looking watch. I don't think I will need more than these two.


Wow on the Super Jubilee and WOW on the A-13A! b-)|>

That's a great project! In this thread ...

The A13-A arrives, one man's mission (timer) - complete, delivered and reviewed

... it is mentioned, that Fanton is sending round about twenty copies per week, so there should be quite some days of joyful anticipation for you to come! ;-) But he will tell you the estimated delivery time for 'your A-13A' in confirmation email.

Hope to meet you in one of the A-13A threads!

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## heyo (Jan 7, 2017)

oldfatherthames said:


> Wow on the Super Jubilee and WOW on the A-13A! b-)|>
> 
> That's a great project! In this thread ...
> 
> ...


I will be there! I was hoping the Bulova moon watch would scratch my air/space/pilot watch fix, but it didn't quite hit the mark. We shall see how this a-13a does for me.


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Bernd, this is an amazing sunset photo! (Repost of Bernd's pic):


----------



## tenderfoot (Jul 6, 2017)

Fyrdoc said:


> Hello
> View attachment 8107962












A little late to the party, but, hi!


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

oldfatherthames said:


> Yes, I remembered you showed a wristshot in #485 here and had a look at it. Maybe the A-13A could get a bit borderline, but given the typical distortion of iPhone-pics on near distance my imagination tells me, it could work out just fine.
> I mean the good thing is, that certain designs wear well when big. Pilot watches typically fall into this category. While a dress watch would look ridiculous, a Pilot of the same dimension could be just spot-on. That is why I decided for the 43 mm Tisell although I consider my Railmaster with 39,2 mmm as the perfect size (the Railmaster 41 mm I would never want instead) and let me motivate you with these wristshots:
> 
> This 43 mm-Pilot is 50,5 mm over the lugs! Have a look: #294 + #296 + #407
> ...


You, my friend, are an irrepressable enabler of the highest order!

Thanks for all the links though, definitely leaves me with a lot to think about... at the moment I'm lurching all over the place between a bunch of crazy ideas and pipe dreams, but don't worry it's my normal process - in about 6 months I'll end up buying something that wasn't even on my radar.

Hell, knowing my messed up thought process it's sure to be something I hated the first time I saw it but ended up growing to love and eventually couldn't live without... kind of like a kid who teases the girl he likes because he doesn't know what to do about all those strange feelings :-d


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

The a13-a is different in a good way. I like the way they handle the Chrono features without the traditional sub dial layout. Build quality certainly seems to be high judging from the pictures. I was surprised at the price they're asking for a quartz watch however. $750 is not unheard of for a quartz by any means but for a micro brand it certainly is ambitious.

I've been on a hunt for a flieger/pilot/military watch myself and the one I keep coming back to is the stowa flieger classic sport. But the $1,300 price there always gives me pause and the 24mm lug width.

The chunkier and sportier case lines of the a13a are what i like more than the traditional flieger style. Wish it was an automatic.









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Splitting this according to the topics:

*Railmaster:
*


banderor said:


> Bernd, this is an amazing sunset photo! (Repost of Bernd's pic):
> ...


Thank you! b-)

I made quite some nice pictures of my Railmaster, but this sunset-one maybe is the nicest of them all. It's hard to capture these beautiful hands in reflection without having the sapphire as a reflecting layer floating above and this one get's it all right.

Want to share a second picture, which is also one of my top-favs, because it shows the flat and so sexy profile of the Railmaster on the wrist. And I love the movie-atmosphere that swings with this:









*A-13A:
*


khd said:


> You, my friend, are an irrepressable enabler of the highest order! ...


Hahaha, I'm totally innocent, it's just passion. Btw, I always found it harder to decide on watch than on a girl. 



valuewatchguy said:


> The a13-a is different in a good way. I like the way they handle the Chrono features without the traditional sub dial layout. Build quality certainly seems to be high judging from the pictures. I was surprised at the price they're asking for a quartz watch however. $750 is not unheard of for a quartz by any means but for a micro brand it certainly is ambitious.
> 
> [...] Wish it was an automatic.


When I think about it I have never discarded a watch because it was quarz-driven. I favor automatic, yes, I hear you. I never considered buying a Quarz, but when I discovered this with the A-13A I took a deep breath and looked up that ETA and saw that it's a great movement and I found that the man went for quality and almost no compromises. 
Regarding the price, there is the Certina DS2 Chrono with the same movement and it's price is roundabout the same as the A-13A and that is from a daughter of Mama Swatch. Given that Fanton has to pay a higher price and given that almost all parts are Swiss and European made ( I have read only the hands and the sapphire are asian as he couldn't find european suppliers for these) and that the watch is 'Made in Italy' I find this cool thing totally worth it's money. |>

*Seiko Turtle:
*


tenderfoot said:


> ...
> A little late to the party, but, hi!


Hi! 

The party has just begun. You want a beer? Wine is over there ... welcome!

--

First I wanted to jest '_back to tropic_' but then I remembered that the XGL is mounted on my SRP775. ;-)









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## tenderfoot (Jul 6, 2017)

Bernd, first off, thanks for this thread and your marvelous photos. They're gorgeous.

I've been reading this thread for 2 days now and I'm only on page 23, a few hundred more posts to go. I give up. I can't stand it anymore. I've gotta jump in to post, so apologies if I mention things that have already been discussed!

I'm only 7 months into watches, and 775 is my only watch. Sold off a SKX007 and a Casio MDV106 to buy my SRP775 gold turtle (USD200 off grey market, good deal, huh?). And I love it. It's barely a month old now. Then I found your thread!

(SKX was good size for me but busy dial and non-hand winding left something to be desired. MDV106 was classic beauty but no lume. And I use the lume a lot. So no-go.)

In the first week or two, I was really worried it's too big for my tiny 6" wrist as from this iPhone photo (sorry all my photos are iPhone photos).










But then from another angles it looked slightly better:



















Breakfast shot:









On the road:









Another driving shot:









It still seemed a bit too big for my wrist, but I've decided since I'm the main person looking at it, I could care less how others see it. And I love looking at this watch!

If I ever give up this watch, it will likely because it's so beautiful, it's distracting! In fact, sometimes after looking at the watch I still don't know what time it is, because I was admiring the watch so much I didn't notice the time! Am I the only one with this problem?

Then heartbreak - the bezel was scratched. After just one week!

It wasn't so obvious:









But when I'm looking at it day-in, day-out, it becomes a huge irritation:









It's near the 10-min marker on the bezel. The white scratch revealed the aluminum below and was really annoying.

Then the missus, being concerned I might spend too much time or money on a new bezel/watch (true!), she suggested a simple, brilliant solution.










Colored it with a black permanent marker!

Can't really see the scratch anymore:









Unless you look really closely under strong light - slight colour difference can be seen near the 10-min marker.









So I'm at peace. But the bracelet was a little heavy. I liked the bracelet (anytime better than the SKX stock jubilee), but after switching to rubber, I realized the bracelet made it look a bit larger and that's not great for me. And it's a dive watch that needs rubber!

I found Borealis - a poor man's Isofrane but probably as good for most purposes, I'm told:










Now I'm looking for more straps to match this beautiful watch. Love the ideas in this thread from BC317 (am also looking at 324 and 325), Gecko leather-fabric and of course the Strapcode SJ. Never thought I'd think abou Jubilee again after the blingyness from my SLX007, but Bernd your pics are making me think again!

Has anyone tried leather on 775 yet?

Ok thanks for reading, this thread is more than a year old and it looks like it's morphing to be an unofficial SRP775 thread!

Thanks again Bernd. Did anyone mention that your photos are amazing?

A couple more shots of my 775 on Mission: Grocery Time-keeping.


----------



## tenderfoot (Jul 6, 2017)

One more thing... I was a little concerned that with its gold accents, it wouldn't match blues, which I have a lot of. But it seems to be holding quite alright even with blues:










I'll dutifully go back to page 23 and read the rest of the thread now. 500+ more to go.


----------



## tenderfoot (Jul 6, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> I decided to finally unwrap this one


Wow where'd you get the leather from? Nicely matched!


----------



## tenderfoot (Jul 6, 2017)

oldfatherthames said:


> So wow to me:
> 
> View attachment 9289322
> 
> ...


Bernd, your photos are tempting me to actually look for a dress watch. I'm trying to keep to a 1 or 2 watch rule. I'm contemplating a Seiko solar (specifically the SNE107 as the newer ones have a cyclops dealbreaker). But now the dress watch thing is starting to get to me, thanks to your beautiful shots. Must resist!

You have a beautiful collection, btw.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

tenderfoot said:


> Wow where'd you get the leather from? Nicely matched!


Dont remember actually. Dont have it anymore. I "think" it was from a brand called Ritchie i found on Amazon

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## tenderfoot (Jul 6, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> Dont remember actually. Dont have it anymore. I "think" it was from a brand called Ritchie i found on Amazon
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Thanks. I'll go have a look.


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Hey tenderfoot nice watch, and yeah I reckon it looks great on you, the short lug to lug makes it work well especially on the rubber strap!

Besides, like you said who cares what other people think... you really don't want to bother with someone superficial enough to judge you solely by what's on your wrist, just give 'em a real good look at your lovely SRP775 as you flip 'em the bird :-!

(note to Bernd - the "Turtle Finger" would make a great photo next time you're feeling like Dennis Morris)


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Here's an update after a few days with my new SRP777. I ordered an SRP777 and an SRP773 from 99watches out of Miami on eBay. My first purchase ever on eBay was in June 2001 from 99watches, a package containing SKX779 & SKX781, the original black and orange Monsters. Good to buy from them again 16 years later.

Everything lined up well on both SRP777 & SRP773, but I returned 773 for a refund for two reasons. First and foremost, I expected the dial to be blue from photos online, but it was dark gray/ black. I would have never bought it if I'd seen it in person. Second, the bezel action was too stiff and I didn't want to deal with popping it off and fixing the spring tension myself or sending it to someone to tweak.

Like Bernd, I was originally going for the 777 a few years ago but they were hard to get and expensive the first few months after release. When I recently saw 99watches had them for under $250 US shipped, I pounced.

My example lines up perfectly, no case imperfections, and is keeping time to -10 seconds a day so far. I'm enjoying the lighter weight on the wrist of 777 on stock rubber strap, compared to 775 on metal. And I'm digging the comfy stock rubber strap, love the scoop buckle and metal keeper.

This watch is a new favorite in my collection. It checks all the boxes -- price/value ratio, quality, case size, functionality and simple, classic style. It's hard to look at watches that cost twice as much or more with a "gotcha" or two. It's a spoiler.


----------



## champ13 (Jul 31, 2017)

Turtle J lume shot


----------



## tenderfoot (Jul 6, 2017)

khd said:


> Hey tenderfoot nice watch, and yeah I reckon it looks great on you, the short lug to lug makes it work well especially on the rubber strap!


Haha thanks khd. It's just my self-consciousness about what others might think. Probably more imagined than real. Who really gives a hoot what I wear, right? unless it's a WIS?

_ (btw, newbie question: I know what WUS is, but what does WIS stand for?)_


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

tenderfoot said:


> Bernd,
> [...]
> I've been reading this thread for 2 days now and I'm only on page 23, a few hundred more posts to go. I give up. I can't stand it anymore. I've gotta jump in to post
> [...]


Wow, that's what I call a burning flame! Thank you very much for sharing your happy enthusiasm and your story and also thanks for the compliments and the many nice pictures! Great post! b-) |>



tenderfoot said:


> In the first week or two, I was really worried it's too big for my tiny 6" wrist as from this iPhone photo (sorry all my photos are iPhone photos).
> 
> But then from another angles it looked slightly better:
> 
> It still seemed a bit too big for my wrist, but I've decided since I'm the main person looking at it, I could care less how others see it.


Yes, it looks quite a bit borderline on some pictures, but on those from a distance - and these matter - it looks cool. And it seems to me as if you're a stylish and fashionable guy. How a watch matches your wrist also has a lot to do with the person. Surely for some with your wrist the combination would not be a match, but I have the impression, that _you_ can really pull it off!



tenderfoot said:


> If I ever give up this watch, it will likely because it's so beautiful, it's distracting! In fact, sometimes after looking at the watch I still don't know what time it is, because I was admiring the watch so much I didn't notice the time! Am I the only one with this problem?


Yep, please call a doctor immediately! 

Many here would joke, that this is a sure sign of the WIS-syndrome, but I think it's just delight about a beautiful thing you like so much. Hey, watches are 'jewellery for the man'.

I can tell you, that it will ease up a bit over the time, but I guess it never goes away completely. It's a good thing!



tenderfoot said:


> Now I'm looking for more straps to match this beautiful watch. Love the ideas in this thread from BC317 (am also looking at 324 and 325), Gecko leather-fabric and of course the Strapcode SJ. Never thought I'd think abou Jubilee again after the blingyness from my SLX007, but Bernd your pics are making me think again!
> 
> Has anyone tried leather on 775 yet?


I have some personal guidelines ... no Nato on a dresswatch ... no leather on a diver. It's just a no-go for me, but I must admit that the SRP775 looks spectacular on dark brown leather. Strong, basic leather, not stylish dresswatch leather. You will find some of those combinations in the general thread about the Turtles.



tenderfoot said:


> Bernd, your photos are tempting me to actually look for a dress watch. I'm trying to keep to a 1 or 2 watch rule. I'm contemplating a Seiko solar (specifically the SNE107 as the newer ones have a cyclops dealbreaker). But now the dress watch thing is starting to get to me, thanks to your beautiful shots. Must resist!


LOL! First I wanted to advise: Give it some time, young man. But then I feel that you are on fire now. I'm eager to learn what your next move will be.
Sometimes your first watch will accompany your for a ifetime, sometimes - or very often - those things evolve and are prone to change. I remember how much I loved my Sumo - I started late with watches - but now, years later when I see pictures of the Sumo I can only wonder. The good news here is, that your future decisions will be more and more sound.



tenderfoot said:


> (btw, newbie question: I know what WUS is, but what does WIS stand for?)


See e.g. Urban Dictionary: Wis

*---*



khd said:


> (note to Bernd - the "Turtle Finger" would make a great photo next time you're feeling like Dennis Morris)


Hey, sorry, I'm totally at a loss here, what is it with the 'Turtle Finger' and I don't even get the Dennis Morris thing. Help me out, please! :-s

*---*



champ13 said:


> Turtle J lume shot


Thank you! That's a nice one, but I even more like the understatement ... with your Grand Seiko hiding in the dark. b-)

*---*



banderor said:


> Here's an update after a few days with my new SRP777.
> [...]
> I'm enjoying the lighter weight on the wrist of 777 on stock rubber strap, compared to 775 on metal.
> [...]
> This watch is a new favorite in my collection. It checks all the boxes -- price/value ratio, quality, case size, functionality and simple, classic style. It's hard to look at watches that cost twice as much or more with a "gotcha" or two. It's a spoiler.


Re the lighter weigth, that's what I meant when I wrote some time ago, that the Turtle is just so much more comfortable on rubber.

Yeah, there's is simply no denying: The SRP777 is the straightest of the whole bunch. I hear you, bro! But ...

Thou shall have no other favorites than the Golden Turtle! ;-)

*---

*Some bezel-love:









Cheers
Bernd


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

oldfatherthames said:


> I never considered buying a Quarz, but when I discovered this with the A-13A I took a deep breath and looked up that ETA and saw that it's a great movement and I found that the man went for quality and almost no compromises.


 Interesting that it's got an ETA HEQ chrono movement in it.


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

My new computer monitor background pic.



oldfatherthames said:


> But ... Thou shall have no other favorites than the Golden Turtle! ;-)
> 
> View attachment 12557437
> 
> ...


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

oldfatherthames said:


> Hey, sorry, I'm totally at a loss here, what is it with the 'Turtle Finger' and I don't even get the Dennis Morris thing. Help me out, please!


That's my bad Bernd, so no need to apologise... I have a tendency to be unnecessarily obtuse but after reading it again that one was cryptic even for me!

Basically I was advising tenderfoot to give any critics a good look at his lovely new watch by making an obscene gesture using his middle finger. I normally refer to said gesture as "flipping the bird" or "giving the finger" but these expressions might be specific to the Australian context (interested to hear from others if that isn't the case though).

Anyways, that mental image of "flipping the bird" made me think of those iconic photos from the early days of punk, and how cool it would be to see a photo like that but with a sneaky peek of an SRP775 on the wrist... which (in an extremely roundabout way) explains my Dennis Morris reference, as he took some of the most famous photos of the Sex Pistols (I'm sure there were plenty of other photographers but he's the only name I remembered when posting... and it turns out he didn't even take the photo I was thinking of below).

Anyhow sorry for the confusion, as well as this overly verbose digression from the topic at hand!


----------



## DonnieCasabar (Sep 8, 2016)

Joining this club with my trio, the 775 front and center.









Sent from my VTR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

khd said:


> ...Anyways, that mental image of "flipping the bird"


Ah, of course! Of course! Sorry, now it's so obvious. :roll:

Too much input, brain overload these days. I read through the latest posts here last morning and essentially got your message to tenderfoot, but hadn't looked up 'to flip the bird'. Being a Kraut, I didn't know this one. Then after a long working day late at night I tried to get your note to me again, but I read it isolated and didn't make the connection.
I even assumed the right direction - LOL -, but I could not validate this special idea when searhing for DM and pictures.

Learning such idioms is one of the things I really like with my activity on international boards. And that phrase ... I like it™!



khd said:


> Anyhow sorry for the confusion, as well as this overly verbose digression from the topic at hand!


Bruahahaha!



DonnieCasabar said:


> Joining this club with my trio, the 775 front and center.
> ...


Ha, thank you & welcome! b-)

I think this is one of the most funny and coolest things with the Seiko boards ... all those nice folks who have half a dozen (at least of course!) of their divers or even multiple variations of one model. You entering this thread with "joining this club with my trio..." and showing three Turtles is just awesome and makes me smile big time. :-!

(Don't get me wrong - I'm not a native speaker - I'm not making fun of you, I really love this!)



banderor said:


> Interesting that it's got an ETA HEQ chrono movement in it.


Yes, it really looks like a great watch. I'm counting the days!

While we're at it ... A-13A ... have a look at this post. Simply totally epic with the text. Wristshots can't get much cooler than this one: #909



banderor said:


> My new computer monitor background pic.


Nice! 

As I like my desktop backgrounds monochrome ... here's to you:









(PM me if you want a bigger copy for your monitor of any of these.)

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## DonnieCasabar (Sep 8, 2016)

Dont worry Bernd (long time follower of this thread so I hope you dont mind me referring to you by your name), no offense taken. I do have a dozen seiko divers and close to 30 watches in all, all japanese.

Anyway, just to share my story. I started with the 777. But the choice then was between the 777 and the 775. In the end, I went with the simple black for versatility. Next came the coke turtle. Then the padi. I let go of the coke for an alpinist. But the thirst for gold never went away. I always wanted the black and gold.

Last weekend, I encountered the gold at a very good price. I went for it, of course! Its now on my wrist for 4 days and running +.5 seconds per day. Adding my black gold group shot.









Sent from my VTR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## DonnieCasabar (Sep 8, 2016)

And if I may add, this thread - yours - played a really great part in me pursuing the 775. As I read it, you now also have the 777! Congrats on that.

Sent from my VTR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

oldfatherthames said:


> I even assumed the right direction - LOL -, but I could not validate this special idea when searhing for DM and pictures.


Now you've done _me_ a favour... I ran a "Dennis Morris" picture search as you must have done and WOW, had no idea he took even better pictures of Bob Marley than he did of the Sex Pistols, what a great photographer :-!

I promise this is absolutely my last digression, but I'm telling you a vintage 6309 (or the modern classic SRP775) wouldn't have looked out of place on Bob's wrist here, disregarding the fact that most Rastas probably don't feel the need to wear a watch:








(it goes without saying but credit goes to Dennis Morris for this awesome photograph, not me... obviously rubbish iPhone pics are more my oeuvre :-d)


----------



## tenderfoot (Jul 6, 2017)

babola said:


> - the strap is nice and soft, but that comes at a price... (snip)
> 
> - I won't even touch on dust-magnet bit...
> 
> My pref for Turtle straps is in order of preference - DAL1BP (or NOS GL-831 if you can find one, that is), Uncle Seiko or WJean waffle, Bobetto/Zuludiver Tropic, Bonetto/Zuludiver 284 ....and then everything else.


Thank you, Babola. Very helpful observations.

Have you tried Borealis? Any views on that one?


----------



## tenderfoot (Jul 6, 2017)

khd said:


> Did somebody say wabi-sabi?


Really, in wishing to keep one watch for the long haul, one of my concerns is that the 775 may not age as well as, say, 777. Simply because scratches on the bezel would show up white (see my previous post... sorry, don't know how to link to it yet). And that's a jarring mismatch to the nice gold accents of the rest of the watch.

Maybe a ceramic insert from DWL with engraved gold tones would help, but it's now out of stock. And anyway, I agree with Bernd about the pearl... not really my thing either.

https://www.dlwwatches.com/products/ceramic-bezel-inserts-turtle-re-issue-black-x-tuscan

Any thoughts or pictures of an aged 775? Or maybe it's too early to tell.


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

tenderfoot said:


> khd said:
> 
> 
> > Did somebody say wabi-sabi?
> ...


I reckon the best course of action for the moment is to wear and enjoy your 775, knowing that you're bound to have the odd dingle here and there.

Sure, in time you've got a decision to make... there's going to be a few marks here and there but for me (and your thought process will be different of course) that could go one of two ways. You might find that the marks really bother you and you don't like the way it looks but luckily the solutions are easy and in this case not too expensive... source a new bezel insert, or buy a new watch.

However, there's also a good chance that as the months and years progress you'll grow to love your 775 even more, not just in spite of its little idiosyncrasies and blemishes but maybe even because of them... in that case the solution is even easier, you keep enjoying it forever, either as a daily wear or more likely as a very special piece in your rotation that comes out from time to time and never fails to put a smile on your face


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

tenderfoot said:


> babola said:
> 
> 
> > - the strap is nice and soft, but that comes at a price... (snip)
> ...


Thanks, no problem. BTW I wear navy blue Borealis on my blue Turtle...it's heck 
of a strap for the price. I also have original ISOfrane strap and can tell you in my own opinion the difference is now minimal, if any. As long as Borealis keeps offering their "ISO" straps I won't be getting any of the original ISOfrane straps anymore...


----------



## Bogs Diamond (Jun 1, 2017)

banderor said:


> Bernd, this is an amazing sunset photo! (Repost of Bernd's pic):
> 
> View attachment 12552251


Amazing!


----------



## DonnieCasabar (Sep 8, 2016)

Some shots under the sun and shade.









Sent from my VTR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## tenderfoot (Jul 6, 2017)

khd said:


> I reckon the best course of action for the moment is to wear and enjoy your 775, knowing that you're bound to have the odd dingle here and there.


Yeah that's probably the practical thing to do.

Oh by the way, your mention on Damasko D36 had me intrigued. And Bernd's A-13A. Love the toughness of the Damasko and it's case size but love the A-13A's legibility and unclutteredness. Oh well, that's another story.



babola said:


> BTW I wear navy blue Borealis on my blue Turtle...it's heck of a strap for the price. I also have original ISOfrane strap and can tell you in my own opinion the difference is now minimal, if any.


Great, thanks. This is my first proper rubber strap (a previous one was a $2 silicon lint magnet) so it's nice to know I got a good deal. Now I have an idea of the kind of value-price ratio I can reasonable hope for looking at other rubbers.



DonnieCasabar said:


>


Nice! Where'd you get that strap? Leather?


----------



## tenderfoot (Jul 6, 2017)

oldfatherthames said:


> Thank you very much for sharing your happy enthusiasm and your story and also thanks for the compliments and the many nice pictures! Great post! b-) |>


Thanks for your warm welcome. I think it's your warmth and generosity that makes this thread special.



oldfatherthames said:


> Yes, it looks quite a bit borderline on some pictures, but on those from a distance - and these matter - it looks cool. And it seems to me as if you're a stylish and fashionable guy.


Haha, my wife would fall off her chair laughing at that. She's spent years trying to rehabilitate my fashion sense. If you think I'm at all fashionable, she must have had some success!



oldfatherthames said:


> Surely for some with your wrist the combination would not be a match, but I have the impression, that _you_ can really pull it off!


Thanks! 



oldfatherthames said:


> Yep, please call a doctor immediately!
> 
> Many here would joke, that this is a sure sign of the WIS-syndrome, but I think it's just delight about a beautiful thing you like so much. Hey, watches are 'jewellery for the man'.
> 
> I can tell you, that it will ease up a bit over the time, but I guess it never goes away completely. It's a good thing!


I need to sign up for therapy. Hey, wait, isn't this the WIS-addiction support group? 

But you're right, I'm using my 775 for time telling more now. Mellowing off. It's still beautiful. I especially like how the dial text isn't noticeably visible in normal use, which adds to the legibility of 775. Other dials have text that are much more distracting. Which is what got me thinking about the A-13a you introduced too. Beautiful legibility. Less is more.



oldfatherthames said:


> I must admit that the SRP775 looks spectacular on dark brown leather. Strong, basic leather, not stylish dresswatch leather. You will find some of those combinations in the general thread about the Turtles.


That's what I'm after. Well now with my Borealis, I'll take my own sweet time to find out. I like the Gecko fabric one. When budget allows.



oldfatherthames said:


> LOL! First I wanted to advise: Give it some time, young man. But then I feel that you are on fire now. I'm eager to learn what your next move will be.
> Sometimes your first watch will accompany your for a ifetime, sometimes - or very often - those things evolve and are prone to change. I remember how much I loved my Sumo - I started late with watches - but now, years later when I see pictures of the Sumo I can only wonder. The good news here is, that your future decisions will be more and more sound.


Thank you sir! Just wish I was as young as I sound. I'm more like an excitable boy but not as young as I wish.

Appreciate your advice for a watch newbie like me. I'm already experiencing some of it. Indeed, you need the watch on the wrist to know. It's been a journey of self-discovery, going from my Casio MDV106 to SKX007 to now SPR775.



oldfatherthames said:


> See e.g. Urban Dictionary: Wis


I've early symptoms of that!



oldfatherthames said:


> Some bezel-love:
> 
> View attachment 12557437
> 
> ...


Beautiful! As always.

Some new pics of mine:









Breakfast time!









Off to work.









After work.









In hot soup.

My favorite:








Is that the heir's hand?


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

tenderfoot said:


> My favorite:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mate this photo is awesome! :-!


----------



## tenderfoot (Jul 6, 2017)

khd said:


> Mate this photo is awesome! :-!


Thanks! Truly spoken from one father to another! 

Here's another.










A little too big for now.


----------



## DonnieCasabar (Sep 8, 2016)

tenderfoot said:


> Thanks for your warm welcome. I think it's your warmth and generosity that makes this thread special.
> 
> Haha, my wife would fall off her chair laughing at that. She's spent years trying to rehabilitate my fashion sense. If you think I'm at all fashionable, she must have had some success!
> 
> ...


The strap I used is a leather strap by Veloci sold at a physical stall here in the philippines. Im not sure if they have an online store, but the band is priced around $15 if I remember correctly. Thanks for the compliment.

Sent from my VTR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## tenderfoot (Jul 6, 2017)

DonnieCasabar said:


> The strap I used is a leather strap by Veloci sold at a physical stall here in the philippines. Im not sure if they have an online store, but the band is priced around $15 if I remember correctly.


Thanks DonnieCasabar. Will keep a lookout for that.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

@*banderor*: Hey, we were talking about them, this morning a thought crossed my mind and I hope, Seiko doesn't read this. SPB051/053 ... just think of it: This watch in Gold. If they would apply the SRP775 colour scheme on this more noble, dressier diver of course with a restrained, old-style gold on the bezel, hey, that would give me a hard time. ;-)



DonnieCasabar said:


> ... I always wanted the black and gold.
> 
> Last weekend, I encountered the gold at a very good price. I went for it, of course! Its now on my wrist for 4 days and running +.5 seconds per day.


+5 per day is great, mine does just the same, I just forgot if it's - or +. 

Congrats, in the end we have to answer our wishes.



khd said:


> ... I'm telling you a vintage 6309 (or the modern classic SRP775) wouldn't have looked out of place on Bob's wrist here, disregarding the fact that most Rastas probably don't feel the need to wear a watch...


Totally agree ... and I almost died laughing here! :-!



tenderfoot said:


> ... that the 775 may not age as well as, say, 777. Simply because scratches on the bezel would show up white ...


Maybe it's not anymore as white to you, when you know that's it's silver. The insert should be aluminium (or steel, don't know). Scratches do also age and get dim and dull. b-)



tenderfoot said:


> That's what I'm after. Well now with my Borealis, I'll take my own sweet time to find out. I like the Gecko fabric one. When budget allows.


Just as an idea: While the streap that DonnieCasabar shows looks very nice, I was thinking more of leather as this in colour and style (no stitching):

#116 (Please click on the link if your using Tapatalk: I just noticed that Tapatalk generates a preview-picture, that is different.)

Btw I asked BDC way back then about the strap and he kindly informed me, that it's a Shell Cordovan from strappingfellow.com and they make them to your wrist size.



tenderfoot said:


> Haha, my wife would fall off her chair laughing at that. She's spent years trying to rehabilitate my fashion sense. If you think I'm at all fashionable, she must have had some success!


As your picture update proofs, I was right and she did a great job - give her my regards! |>



tenderfoot said:


> [...]
> Is that the heir's hand?


That's the best! 

Thanks for the picture update!

---









'cause every girl crazy 'bout a sharp dressed man! ;-)

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## tenderfoot (Jul 6, 2017)

oldfatherthames said:


> SPB051/053 ... just think of it: This watch in Gold. If they would apply the SRP775 colour scheme on this more noble, dressier diver of course with a restrained, old-style gold on the bezel, hey, that would give me a hard time. ;-)


Ditto.

What do you think of the gold-black Samurai? SRPB55
https://www.seiko-prospex.com/sea/srpb55k1

In the flesh (lousy picture in shop)











oldfatherthames said:


> Maybe it's not anymore as white to you, when you know that's it's silver. The insert should be aluminium (or steel, don't know). Scratches do also age and get dim and dull. b-)


Think I'll be buying more black permanent markers...  yeah maybe when I begin to allow it to age, it may age well.



oldfatherthames said:


> Just as an idea: While the streap that DonnieCasabar shows looks very nice, I was thinking more of leather as this in colour and style (no stitching):
> 
> #116 (Please click on the link if your using Tapatalk: I just noticed that Tapatalk generates a preview-picture, that is different.)
> 
> Btw I asked BDC way back then about the strap and he kindly informed me, that it's a Shell Cordovan from strappingfellow.com and they make them to your wrist size.


Thanks! Nice colour! So many choices.



oldfatherthames said:


> As your picture update proofs, I was right and she did a great job - give her my regards! |>


 thank you sir!

Some grainy night shots to start the weekend:









Domestic kitchen Turtle, quiet at midnight.









Hanging out with a fellow yellow-green-black.


----------



## 50missioncap (Jul 7, 2012)

On a z22. Love it. Better than the oem turtle strap. Call me crazy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tenderfoot (Jul 6, 2017)

oldfatherthames said:


> +5 per day is great, mine does just the same, I just forgot if it's - or +.


I just checked mine. I'm pleasantly surprised:


----------



## DonnieCasabar (Sep 8, 2016)

Mine was actually +0.5 spd.

And ive returned it to metal since I find that the leather straps isnt a perfect fit for my wrist (the watch feels dangly). More inclined to pair it with rubber next time.









Sent from my VTR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

tenderfoot said:


> the 775 may not age as well as, say, 777. Simply because scratches on the bezel would show up white (see my previous post... sorry, don't know how to link to it yet). And that's a jarring mismatch to the nice gold accents of the rest of the watch.


 @tenderfoot the 6159 diver from the late 1960s pioneered the gold accents of the 775. Over time the bezel accents faded to white and aged well. Here's a picture I borrowed.








Photo by Cannop


----------



## tenderfoot (Jul 6, 2017)

banderor said:


> @tenderfoot the 6159 diver from the late 1960s pioneered the gold accents of the 775. Over time the bezel accents faded to white and aged well. Here's a picture I borrowed.
> View attachment 12561829
> 
> Photo by Cannop


That's a beautifully aged watch. It's reassuring to know, thanks.


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

oldfatherthames said:


> @*banderor*: Hey, we were talking about them, this morning a thought crossed my mind and I hope, Seiko doesn't read this. SPB051/053 ... just think of it: This watch in Gold. If they would apply the SRP775 colour scheme on this more noble, dressier diver of course with a restrained, old-style gold on the bezel, hey, that would give me a hard time. ;-)


 I still want a Bronze Turtle.


----------



## cms1974 (Mar 22, 2014)

Very nice! Exactly the turtle I want.


----------



## DonnieCasabar (Sep 8, 2016)

I also have this leather strap, which I think brings out the rugged turtle and works well too with the 775.

I can also confirm Bernd's observation that different lumes were applied to the 777 and 775. This is based only on my visual inspection.









Sent from my VTR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## tenderfoot (Jul 6, 2017)

banderor said:


> I still want a Bronze Turtle.


Very cool. Are you on queue to get one?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

tenderfoot said:


> Very cool. Are you on queue to get one?


 Not in the queue for one, but so cool!


----------



## tenderfoot (Jul 6, 2017)

DonnieCasabar said:


> I also have this leather strap, which I think brings out the rugged turtle and works well too with the 775.


Yeah nice! Where'd you get that?



timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 12562307


 Double domed sapphire?


----------



## DonnieCasabar (Sep 8, 2016)

tenderfoot said:


> Yeah nice! Where'd you get that?
> 
> Double domed sapphire?


Strapsco.

Sent from my VTR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## champ13 (Jul 31, 2017)

wow that sapphire


timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 12562307
> 
> 
> View attachment 12562309


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

tenderfoot said:


> Double domed sapphire?


Yobokies'!


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

*Two friends on ZULUs*. Seiko SRP775 on a SeiyaJapan.com ZULU; with Casio G-Shock GLS-5600CL-5JF. The just-released G-Shock features the excellent 3178 Module with two 1,000 hour stopwatches, current time displayed in both stopwatch and countdown timer modes, and low-temperature resistance (-20C/-4F).


----------



## tenderfoot (Jul 6, 2017)

banderor said:


> View attachment 12566209


That's a handsome G-Shock! I like the colour and low profile.

Is the reverse LCD easy to read though?


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

tenderfoot said:


> That's a handsome G-Shock! I like the colour and low profile. Is the reverse LCD easy to read though?


 @tenderfoot - The LCD is easy to read in bright light, but in dim light it is difficult to read. I have two positive display G-Shocks already and value high visibility, but I like the "stealth factor" of the negative displays as well.


----------



## champ13 (Jul 31, 2017)

cool watch


banderor said:


> *Two friends on ZULUs*. Seiko SRP775 on a SeiyaJapan.com ZULU; with Casio G-Shock GLS-5600CL-5JF. The just-released G-Shock features the excellent 3178 Module with two 1,000 hour stopwatches, current time displayed in both stopwatch and countdown timer modes, and low-temperature resistance (-20C/-4F).
> 
> 
> View attachment 12566205
> ...


----------



## tenderfoot (Jul 6, 2017)

banderor said:


> @tenderfoot - The LCD is easy to read in bright light, but in dim light it is difficult to read. I have two positive display G-Shocks already and value high visibility, but I like the "stealth factor" of the negative displays as well.


Thanks that helps. 

I've been looking at these but was always held back by the visibility factor.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

tenderfoot said:


> What do you think of the gold-black Samurai? SRPB55
> https://www.seiko-prospex.com/sea/srpb55k1


Puh, I'm not so sure. In hard light, the golden tone seems to get not as yellow as with our SRP775, so that's nice. But the Samurai design is strongly tool-like and masculine - see my answers on the Samurai design to lipschitz in prior post anyway -, I don't think gold is the best colour scheme. Na, not my watch.



tenderfoot said:


> ...In the flesh (lousy picture in shop)
> ...
> Some grainy night shots to start the weekend:
> ...
> ...


Thank you for the new pictures! I can only caution you ... looking for scenes to put your Turtle in, when such thoughts arise, it means you are a creative person and is sure sign you totally like that watch. This thread started this way too. ;-)



50missioncap said:


> ...
> On a z22. Love it. Better than the oem turtle strap. Call me crazy.


Great shot, thank you! The golden details of your 775 meet your personal golden details beautifully! :-!



banderor said:


> I still want a Bronze Turtle.


You know that one from horologymatters?:

Calibre Magazine and Horology Matters Special Collaboration Turtle Bronzo "Mark I" (Not For Sale)
Stay tuned for announcements on our Mark II project which will be offered in limited quantities.

Two pictures from their Instagram:


__
http://instagr.am/p/BYEwuZbFzek/


__
http://instagr.am/p/BYCLOh6lQY8/



banderor said:


> Two friends on ZULUs. Seiko SRP775 on a SeiyaJapan.com ZULU; with Casio G-Shock GLS-5600CL-5JF. The just-released G-Shock features the excellent 3178 Module with two 1,000 hour stopwatches, current time displayed in both stopwatch and countdown timer modes, and low-temperature resistance (-20C/-4F).


Casios are cool! And that one especially is. Theoretically I need one, because for cycling these are better suited than my SRP775 is, but hell, I don't care. 

---

Sorry, typically I would have a new picture, but the last days were too busy. But new pictures will come very soon, because I expect Paolo Fanton to send out my A-13A tomorrow! Yeah! b-)
Chances are good, that it will land here before the weekend and as promised I will show not only this great pilot, there will be also pictures next to my SRP775.

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## tenderfoot (Jul 6, 2017)

oldfatherthames said:


> I don't think gold is the best colour scheme. Na, not my watch.[/QUOTES]
> 
> Appreciate your thoughts!
> 
> ...


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Yesterday my new Pilot has arrived, A-13A has landed! Just briefly, the thing is superb and has exceeded my expectations! :-!

In the next days I will make some comparison shots (Turtle) - case, lume etc - and get some more into the details, but as you had requested, here it is on my wrist and also my SRP775. Distance is the same, angle a bit different, but I think these pictures will give those of you interested in the A-13A a good idea.

















And as a pilot watch is always nice combined with leather:









And ...  ... one 'for the gallery':









Except for the upcoming pictures which compare the A-13A to the SRP775, you will find my pictures here:
New Pilot Watch A-13A just arrived, the best looking Mission Timer....In the World ?

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## moorery2001 (Jul 10, 2017)

Such a beautiful watch. Before I bought my Rolex i was really into Seikos but never made that leap. 

Looking at these photos makes me want one all over again. Great photos, btw.


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

oldfatherthames said:


> Yesterday my new Pilot has arrived, A-13A has landed! Just briefly, the thing is superb and has exceeded my expectations! :-!


Looking good, Bernd!
Congratulations and have a good time bonding with your new beauty over the weekend.
In comparison to your SRP775 maybe a bit generic looking but horses for courses, I guess...

Meanwhile my SRP777 taking a rest from a long week...









Cheers and TGIF everyone


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

oldfatherthames said:


> View attachment 12577591


Thanks for the pics Bernd, especially the wrist shot comparison! It looks so awesome on you but it'd definitely be on the edge of what I find comfortable for my size wrist... but then again I'm just as likely to say **** it and go for it anyways, I mean half the time I don't bother to iron my clothes or brush my hair before leaving the house so a large watch is the least of my worries :-d

By the way, from the photo above it looks like the seconds and minutes hands hit the markers pretty well, does that seem to happen the whole way around the dial? If so that's a great touch from Paolo and shows good attention to detail, the more I think about it a quartz movement is perfect for a chrono like this especially if the seconds hand hits the ticks!


----------



## tenderfoot (Jul 6, 2017)

oldfatherthames said:


> And as a pilot watch is always nice combined with leather:
> 
> View attachment 12577589
> 
> ...


Beautiful. I love the clarity. Unfortunately I think it'll really be too big for me. Lug-to-lug is 50+mm right? From your pictures in the other A-13A thread, it looks rather thick as well.


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Bernd - Congratulations on your new A-13A pilot watch! We know that you enjoy matching different straps with your watches, so we're looking forward to the new combinations you try.

Had a freak accident here last weekend. Something fell on my 775's bracelet, and a link pin snapped! The watch head was not harmed. That makes me think a metal bracelet may not be the best choice for actually diving underwater. I always feel like the clasp pin is a weak link too.

Since my bracelet broke, I've been wearing 775 on a Zulu. I got a Seiko DAL-1BP on @babola's recommendation. (Of course I'm thinking about Uncle Seiko straps too.) I like the stock Z-22 strap on 777, but plan on enjoying some variety. With the Z-22, I just give it a quick brush whenever I put it on or take it off. That fixed the "lint issue." Here are a couple pics.


----------



## DonnieCasabar (Sep 8, 2016)

Yep rubber works well. Dont like the tongue though so will boil it in a cup so it conforms to my wrist.









Sent from my VTR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## mfunnell (Jun 8, 2017)

banderor said:


> Had a freak accident here last weekend. Something fell on my 775's bracelet, and a link pin snapped! The watch head was not harmed. That makes me think a metal bracelet may not be the best choice for actually diving underwater. I always feel like the clasp pin is a weak link too.
> 
> Since my bracelet broke, I've been wearing 775 on a Zulu.


I don't dive, but I do body-surf. That can knock a watch around - so for that I'm inclined to use a Perlon NATO strap. Perlon because it's quick-drying, and NATO because two springbars would have to fail to lose the watch. That's the theory, anyway, as we approach summer (haven't been to the beach over winter - BRRRRR - so haven't had my Turtles in anything more rowdy than an indoor hotel swimming pool).

...Mike


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

lipschitz said:


> Looking good, Bernd!
> Congratulations and have a good time bonding with your new beauty over the weekend.
> In comparison to your SRP775 maybe a bit generic looking but horses for courses, I guess...


Thank you! Yes, it's a pilot watch. 

Your picture, very nice! This Erika's Originals strap is so beautiful on the SRP777. If I were not so much into 'simple' vintage rubbers this could well be choice I would make.



khd said:


> Thanks for the pics Bernd, especially the wrist shot comparison! It looks so awesome on you but it'd definitely be on the edge of what I find comfortable for my size wrist... but then again I'm just as likely to say **** it and go for it anyways, I mean half the time I don't bother to iron my clothes or brush my hair before leaving the house so a large watch is the least of my worries


Haha! I once again had a look at your wristshot in #485 My Seiko SRP775 - a presentation in pictures - Page 49, I think the A-13A would be fine on your wrist. Let's see what thought's are after you have seen the comparison in my next post.

And yeah, thx, I also think it looks awesome on me. b-)



khd said:


> By the way, from the photo above it looks like the seconds and minutes hands hit the markers pretty well, does that seem to happen the whole way around the dial? If so that's a great touch from Paolo and shows good attention to detail, the more I think about it a quartz movement is perfect for a chrono like this especially if the seconds hand hits the ticks!


The second hand is perfectly spot on every index of the chapter ring, the chrono minute hand is off by an extreme minimal minimum, let's say by a tenth. I can see it once the chrono minute runs separetely from the chrono second while stopping time. 
Please note that on the front-shot following in the comparion post, the camera was slighty angled. you can see it when yu loot at the lugs. The chrono hands are more perfectly centered than it looks there and the deviation of the chrono minute is negligible - I sometimes have to look twice to see it's still there, because it sometimes look just spot-on.



tenderfoot said:


> Beautiful. I love the clarity. Unfortunately I think it'll really be too big for me. Lug-to-lug is 50+mm right? From your pictures in the other A-13A thread, it looks rather thick as well.


Thank you! 

Length over the lugs is 52 mm. On your wrist the A-13A is a guaranteed no-go. The thing with the thickness is not so simple, my following post will show.



banderor said:


> Bernd - Congratulations on your new A-13A pilot watch! We know that you enjoy matching different straps with your watches, so we're looking forward to the new combinations you try.


Thank you! ;-)

I love the original strap, the material, the texture and the colour. At the moment I think this is the strap and I'm finished. The nice thing is, that it's a bit different from the usual 'generic' pilot strap as is the A-13A as a watch itself and I don't want to approach the typical look with another strap. But time will tell.



banderor said:


> Had a freak accident here last weekend. Something fell on my 775's bracelet, and a link pin snapped! The watch head was not harmed. That makes me think a metal bracelet may not be the best choice for actually diving underwater. I always feel like the clasp pin is a weak link too.
> 
> Since my bracelet broke, I've been wearing 775 on a Zulu. I got a Seiko DAL-1BP on @babola's recommendation.


Wow! I don't dare to ask what it was.

As Mike from Sidney already pointed out, a Nato would be the safest choice for diving, but given the value of a Turtle and that much worse things can happen in life, I would be fine with a rubber too. The DAL-1BP is a perfect classic. The flat vent-design is so cool and if you look through old Seiko catalogues and ads of the 80ties this was the default choice then, after the waffle-phase. 
You know well enough that I appreciate the strap and had the Zuludiver #284 version when I started with my SRP775 - for all others, see my second post in this thread here.)



DonnieCasabar said:


> Yep rubber works well. Dont like the tongue though so will boil it in a cup so it conforms to my wrist.


Thanks for sharing! |>

That's a nice strap, what is it, please?

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## DonnieCasabar (Sep 8, 2016)

oldfatherthames said:


> Thank you! Yes, it's a pilot watch.
> 
> Your picture, very nice! This Erika's Originals strap is so beautiful on the SRP777. If I were not so much into 'simple' vintage rubbers this could well be choice I would make.
> 
> ...


Hi Bernd, its a cheap rubber strap I found locally, Veloci sport strap. I dont care too much for the loose tongue though. Found that boiling doesnt work on it. Still straight when I take off the watch from my wrist.









Sent from my VTR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Comparison Turtle - A13A:

It wasn't easy, the wristshots are not exact science and when I positioned the cases on a flat, static surface I ran into other problems, but here it is. 
Please read thoroughly, the pictures can be partly misleading. Here we go:

First problem, simply positioning them on a flat surface: Turtle ist much higher, the logo on the caseback makes it float higher than on the wrist, as the logo will be 'absorbed' there.









As I used two strips of wood - you can only see the front strip here - I next positioned them so that the logo is below the surface, but still it cannot mimic a wrist situation as the Turtle has floating lugs - it's caseback makes the lugs float -, while the A-13A now has a floating case - as it rests on it's lugs.

If we forget the A-13A's domed sapphire: It's now slightly lower than the Turtle and it would shrink in visual height a bit more on the wrist.









As the A-13A's sapphire isn't much obvious to the eye, I made this in addition:









But these pictures already allow the presumption, that the A-13A will sit better on a matching wrist because of it's curved lugs and the wristshots later on will prove this.

Now the same setup, just the 'blank' sides.









And now two top-view pictures but in the flesh the comparative impression much different. I had no option the place them dialwise next to each other without the Turtle becoming bigger as it would have been nearer to the lens. So I made these successively and both watches are equally centered. The wooden strips are not, but watches are equally on axis. The camera was slightly angled as you can see from the lugs.

If you are at your desktop and overlay these pictures and switch between them the Turtle will look much fatter. The A-13A's case is 42 and that is almost exactly the diameter of the Turtle's bezel and the case of the Turtle is bigger, it's 44,3 mm from left to right center and it shows. Because of more reflecting case parts and the brighter dial, Turtle looks even bigger here than compared on the wrist.

















--

Now wristshots.

Let me remind you of the ones I posted in #646 as I think these are perfect to give you the most telling overall impression! But here are front- and rear-view photos.

Please note how much more elegant the A-13A follows my wrist although it's much longer (52mm over the lugs, Turtle is 47,6 mm). It's lugs are much more curved. You all know from my photos that my wrist (185 mm circumference, 58 mm width) is more than sufficient for the Turtle, but compared to the A-13A it looks almost as if it's lugs were not curved at all. Which is because of the caseback and that although I had the strap really mounted tight in this picture.

As mentioned above, the rear view of the A-13A shows a 'wall of steel', which makes out for a massive look. That lessens a bit when viewed from the front.

































--

My 2 cent:

The Turtle's is a two-piece watch, a bezel on a case and because of the case's special shape, it's almost three elements. It's side profile is slimmer. Turtle is shorter over the lugs and while it's short lugs - relative to the case dimensions - makes it look a big fat, it's top-view profile is clearly smaller.

The A-13A is a one-piece case with prominent lugs. It's side profile must be more massive. But it's a straight design, honestly a comparison makes no sense. The top view has the thin 'bezel', so there's a lot of dial here for a 42 mm watch diameter and it's big white-on-black numbers and man, the big hands ... there is strong contrast and a huge visual impact which gives the A-13A its special character. Yes, it's top-view profile is also more huge, but it's length makes out for a sleek and elegant appareance. 
Hey, it's a pilot watch and I totally think, that these should be worn bigger than other types of watches. And an top of that, the very sexy thing with the A13-A is, that it's less a pilot watch than an instrument - a time telling instrument. It's special!

However, my recommendation is to forget all of this, forget character and massiveness. Decide because of the length! If the Turtle's lugs meet your wrist's edges strongly borderline, forget about the A-13A as you also would do with any other watch of this length.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## tenderfoot (Jul 6, 2017)

oldfatherthames said:


> View attachment 12581431
> 
> 
> --
> Decide because of the length! If the Turtle's lugs meet your wrist's edges strongly borderline, forget about the A-13A as you also would do with any other watch of this length.


Thanks Bernd, for the amazingly detailed and useful comparison. Your review is probably the next best thing than having it on the wrist. And it's put paid to any hopes me getting an A-13A. Now maybe a 39mm Damasko may work instead...


----------



## cms1974 (Mar 22, 2014)

Thanks, Bernd. Great post.


----------



## heyo (Jan 7, 2017)

cms1974 said:


> Thanks, Bernd. Great post.


Seriously. Great post, Bernd. You could have a dedicated website with your photography and analysis. I can't wait for my a-13a to show up; should ship next Monday. My 775 with DD sapphire will be here tomorrow, so that gives me something else to look forward too as well.


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

oldfatherthames said:


> View attachment 12581421


Thanks for the in-depth review Bernd. The brushwork on the case looks refined (top, sides, in-between lugs). I appreciate the attention to details, like splitting the word "IN" on the dial at 6 o'clock (MADE IN ITALY) for symmetry. Seiko would never do this. Also like how the words "Pilot Watch" at 12 o'clock are blacked out to eliminate an eye-catching distraction. Overall size and fit looks great on your wrist! And the functionality makes this a "tool watch" for sure.


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)




----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

cms1974 said:


> Thanks, Bernd. Great post.


Thank you, Sir, glad you liked it! b-)



tenderfoot said:


> ... And it's put paid to any hopes me getting an A-13A. Now maybe a 39mm Damasko may work instead...


Thanks! ;-)

I'm not really familiar with their models, but Damasko has a great repution and some of their watches that I have seen are quite cool!



heyo said:


> Seriously. Great post, Bernd. You could have a dedicated website with your photography and analysis. I can't wait for my a-13a to show up; should ship next Monday. My 775 with DD sapphire will be here tomorrow, so that gives me something else to look forward too as well.


Thank you! Man, you got some great stuff coming in - is it already Christmas? |>

Here's a preview, I didn't show Paolo's letter completely, so you there's still something to read for the upcoming owners. ;-)











banderor said:


> The brushwork on the case looks refined (top, sides, in-between lugs).


Case finish and qualitiy are totally competetive for the price. Unfortunately the pictures for the case comparison came out a bit ugly, but I had to make them at night and was glad to get them done.
Yesterday a good friend visited me. He has a nice collection of luxury watches and his Rolex GMT and IWC pilot chrono are some of the cheaper ones. Naturally he loved the look and after he inspected and handled the A-13A he asked me about the price and his reaction was 'Wow'!



banderor said:


> I appreciate the attention to details, like splitting the work "IN" on the dial at 6 o'clock (MADE IN ITALY) for symmetry. Seiko would never do this. Also like how the words "Pilot Watch" at 12 o'clock are blacked out to eliminate an eye-catching distraction. Overall size and fit looks great on your wrist!


Thank you! 

Yes, so many beautiful details, you can feel the love that has been given to this project. 
Although the imprint's statemen of course is a bit redundant, it's stealth-look is very nice. I thought a lot about this as I'm very critical with such details and so often a logo or size of letters or choice of fonts ruined a watch for me, that apart from this was simply great. I even asked Paolo if he had a dial without the imprint on my first night prior to my order, but the longer looked at the A-13A the more I liked it. If I had the choice, I would still get the watch featuring the imprint.



banderor said:


> And the functionality makes this a "tool watch" for sure.


Yeah! Tool-time:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Thanks for the very detailed description and photos Bernd... I know you're responsible for quite a few 775 sales and I suspect it'll be the same with the A13-A. You should ask for a commission, or at least a discount











tenderfoot said:


> Now maybe a 39mm Damasko may work instead...


I have a DA36 and size wise I feel confident that it'd fit you well... when I wear mine on leather it's quite unobtrusive on the wrist but I often wear it on a nato with bead blasted hard wear that bulks it up a little and gives it a similar wrist presence to my 6309 turtle.

I know you've also mentioned earlier that you sometimes worry about scratches and wear, and that is one area where Damasko really excel thanks to their steel hardening technology... I've worn mine pretty much everyday for a year and it still looks pretty much mint (so long as you ignore the dust and smudges etc







) I have three young kids and the toughness really comes in handy... for example I've scraped it shoving my hand in between car seats, banged it carrying their bikes, knocked it with a wrench whilst changing a tap washer and it never shows any marks!

The one thing I would caution you on is that the styling is quite an "acquired taste"... I've grown to love it (and passed up the opportunity to sell it for a Sinn once I saw that in the flesh) but that's a question only you can answer.

I just realised that I don't have any photos of it on a nato but I'm wearing it right now so here's a quick and dirty wrist shot of it in the office as I skive off instead of working, as well as slightly better photos of it on leather from a little while back...


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

khd said:


> Thanks for the very detailed description and photos Bernd... I know you're responsible for quite a few 775 sales and I suspect it'll be the same with the A13-A. You should ask for a commission, or at least a discount


I always waited for some golden Seiko-socks, but they never came.

It's just sharing the joy about the good things and regarding the A13-A, when as a side effect the sales get a boost: The man and his project totally deserves this! Honestly, I don't know the guy in person, but I have read the interview and from what he's doing I can surely conclude, that he didn't do the A-13A project to make money. In fact I think given all time and brain he invested, it will overall mostly pay back emotionally for him.
I think in buying the A-13A were covering his costs per each watch and give him a little profit, but I consider his time and passion as gift to us! The watch wouldn't have happened without.

If something great happens to you, spread the word! And while I'm at it, honour to whom honour is due: I want to thank my Mum for giving me the wrist to pull off all the watches I like so much. 



khd said:


> I have a DA36 and size wise I feel confident that it'd fit you well...
> ...


Thanks for giving him your consultation and sharing the pictures - it suits you very well! |>

--

While making new pictures of my SRP775 (a rhetorical stratagem to stay on topic this thread), I'm wearing this watch:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

....... and now I'm thinking of editing my order w/ Creation for the 775 instead............ instead of the 779....................

/facepalm









Hopefully, my Glycine Combat Sub Golden Eye understands........


----------



## heyo (Jan 7, 2017)

Now with double dome sapphire (Clear AR) and the super jubilee. Really looks amazing. Great watch for the money, I think this is my favorite colorway of all the turtles.


----------



## OCHomeBrewing (Sep 26, 2017)

@Heyo - yeah the double domed sapphire makes a huge difference on the SRP775. I got the green AR which looks awesome, I'm trying to capture it in pictures but I'm a terrible photogapher. I really like the ceramic bezel from DLW too. I went with the breads of rice from yobokies, but the jubliee looks really good too. Would like the signed crown and coin edge bezel but I can't justify sinking anymore money into a $240 watch.


----------



## tenderfoot (Jul 6, 2017)

oldfatherthames said:


> View attachment 12584043


Wow!



khd said:


> I have a DA36 and size wise I feel confident that it'd fit you well....


Thanks for the details! Beautiful photos.

Yes actually I got interested in Damasko from your earlier post in his thread. I was piqued by the size and how tough you said it is. I like that.

What gives me pause like you correctly say is the busy dial - the "D" and the word "Damasko" and the vertical and horizontal lines. And it's also a little beyond my budget now.... it's also not a culture in my family to buy watches. Even my 775 is way beyond what my family members would normally pay for a time telling device on the wrist, so it's already considered quite a special item for the price! 

How's the Damasko's lume, may I ask, and if Bernd doesn't mind this thread going off topic a little?


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

tenderfoot said:


> oldfatherthames said:
> 
> 
> > [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12584043&d=1508153302"]
> ...


Be careful my friend, you seem to be on a similar path to me! It's a little bit of a long story but I will share it with you as it might help, and hopefully the others will forgive me this digression and be happy enough to skip over this cautionary tale and scroll down to the next post (sorry Bernd, I know I promised no more obtuse tangents)









The Damasko is the most expensive watch I've ever bought by quite a lot, so I understand your concerns. Basically I sold all the other watches I owned at the time to fund the purchase (there were 4 at the time 3 x Seiko mods I did myself and a Seiko Bullhead chrono reissue - they're all shown on my profile if you're interested in seeing what I had to part with).... let me tell you, I was seriously not sure I'd done the right thing! I kept my gshock (mainly because it was covered in paint etc and wasn't worth selling) and it wasn't a nice feeling having only that and my dad's old quartz dress watch in the box.

Also, I originally wanted a Sinn 556a... it shares almost identical case dimensions with the Damasko and has a beautiful monochrome pilot look - no weird crosshairs, no ugly fonts, no dayglo neon yellow seconds hand. But as I saved money, sold watches and generally got closer to the purchase I noticed something strange happening... first off I started lusting after the 556's big brother, the 856. It has a special hardening like the Damasko and is a little less dressy, more tool like but wow it is almost double the price and WAY out of my league (remembering that even the 556 was a big stretch).

Then I started reading more and more stuff over on the German watch forum about the technology in the Damasko, the cool manufacturing processes, the antimagnetic cage (a la Rolex's Milgauss) and how they gave Sinn a run for their money at a much lower price point. The only problem I had was... I just thought their watches were too ugly!!! I hated the dial font, hated the logo, hated the crosshairs, hated the yellow seconds hand. But the ***** in my armour had already started, and for some weird reason I found myself subscribing to Damasko threads, reading Damasko reviews, researching new Damasko models... until one day I realised that despite my misgivings I had to try one, had to experience all that nerdy tech for myself









Even after it arrived I wasn't sure I'd done the right thing, as I'd still never seen the Sinn in person. However, as I wore the watch (and remember it was pretty much my only one so I had to wear it a lot) I grew to love the little details... the way the day and date is customised to sit lower, the way it flicks over instantaneously at midnight, the way the specially designed crown feels when you screw it down, the lovely way they've engraved the technical specs deeply into the case back... I even found myself staring at my wrist waiting for that lurid seconds hand to cheerfully sweep out from under my shirt cuff while I was driving, or in a meeting!

Basically I first came to love how it functions, then to forgive it's aesthetic foibles, and ultimately to embrace them as a part of what it is. Plus I never realised how much I used to baby even my tough and cheap watches until I got this watch - it feels totally badass to accidentally bump what is to me a pretty expensive watch into a brick wall or something and just nonchalantly shrug it off like yeah, whatever

Anyways hope that helps, and in the interests of full disclosure - the lume sucks (particularly if you're used to Seiko) but it remains legible most of the night and I personally think the trade off is worth it to get stark white hands with no greenish tinge during the day. Also, the strap it comes with is quality but wasn't to my taste at all... if you can afford the awesome bracelet go for that, or have some 20mm options ready to rock - toxic natos does straps with bead blasted hardware that matches or you can swap the Damasko buckle onto a different leather strap so long as it tapers to 18mm at the buckle... good luck!

EDIT: oh, I almost forgot to mention, a Sinn 556 came up for sale at a preowned watch store here in Perth a few months ago so I finally had a chance to compare the two, and maybe even make a trade if I cared to. The Sinn was so beautiful and the brushed case really sparkled in the lights of the store, but I had to laugh... after all the anguish and the countless times scrutinising pics online I finally realised that it was really nice but it would have to be a special occasion watch for me, not an everyday wear like my DA36! I was actually pretty relieved when I picked up my Damasko and put it back on, and I learned quite a bit from the process about what I like and what I'm willing to spend money on. I've stopped thinking about stepping up to a Tudor Black Bay or an Omega AT, but I'm also starting to get really worried about how passionately I seem to dislike Seiko quartz Tunas...


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> ....... and now I'm thinking of editing my order w/ Creation for the 775 instead............ instead of the 779....................


Lol (love the Trek pic). I have a feeling eventually you'll need to get both the 779 and 775. These Turtles are addictive :-!


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

banderor said:


> Lol (love the Trek pic). I have a feeling eventually you'll need to get both the 779 and 775. These Turtles are addictive :-!


Nope, spoke w/ Creation Watches and now they're shipping me the SRP775J1............ lol!


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

One for those Turtle lovers among you.


----------



## tenderfoot (Jul 6, 2017)

babola said:


>


TENNN-SHUN!



khd said:


> Be careful my friend, you seem to be on a similar path to me! It's a little bit of a long story but I will share it with you as it might help


I appreciate your story very much, sir! My wife and have a philosophy of, love the person you marry, rather than marry the person you love. She's trying to get me to apply that to watches too!

Yes it helps a lot as it looks like I'm on a similar trajectory. I was even also thinking of a Tudor and a Sinn! Except, I've no collection of Seiko to sell.

Yeah the Damaskos' toughness is really attractive despite all else. I'd love that for my daily wear. And who uses lume in the day, right?

Bernd is my role model with his aim of 3-4 watches as a limit.

So in my dream plan, the first daily wear watch could potentially be a Damasko. The daily beater needs to be tough. Then I'm thinking of a Seiko quartz diver for beach, pool and night use. And of course a G-Shock tough solar for rougher times. But there aren't completely satisfying options on any of the three yet. Damasko is expensive and erm... not pretty. But size and toughness are pretty key considerations.

So maybe I'll just have to be content with my slightly big-ish (for my wrist) SRP775 and let dreams be dreams for now.

It's true, looking into watches is a process of self-discovery.

Glad you resolved that itch about the Sinn and have gone past that. It's good to find peace on that note.

You read German in the German watch forum? That's interesting!

Thanks again for sharing. Really enjoyed your story and found it useful. And thanks Bernd for tolerating this digression!


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

tenderfoot said:


> I appreciate your story very much, sir! My wife and have a philosophy of, love the person you marry, rather than marry the person you love. She's trying to get me to apply that to watches too!
> 
> Yes it helps a lot as it looks like I'm on a similar trajectory. I was even also thinking of a Tudor and a Sinn! Except, I've no collection of Seiko to sell.
> 
> ...


Glad you found it useful - plus I think it was good for me to get it out there, kind of like therapy! One thing I didn't mention is that it took me a few years to build up to that point... I took my first step down this rabbit hole with an SKX007 and sometimes I still wistfully wonder if I should have stopped there, while I was still ahead 

Also funny you mention Seiko quartz divers - after years of not getting the whole Tuna thing I've found myself oddly attracted to them recently. I imagine a similar use case to the one you mentioned (swimming, night time, weekend) but I just worry that it'd occupy too small a niche in my collection for the relatively high cost of entry.

Finally, I should clarify that I don't speak a word of German - I meant f8, the German watches board here on WUS where all the discussion is in English. (actually, I lie... I know a few German swear words... sorry for the recursive digression within a digression but swearing is kind of a way of life here in Australia so the filter here on WUS and on my work computer drives me fcuking insane)


----------



## tenderfoot (Jul 6, 2017)

khd said:


> Glad you found it useful - plus I think it was good for me to get it out there, kind of like therapy!


Haha, this is the watch addicts recovery group after all, right? 



khd said:


> One thing I didn't mention is that it took me a few years to build up to that point... I took my first step down this rabbit hole with an SKX007


I'm at where you were a few years ago. I sold my SKX007 to buy my SRP775 a month ago after trying the SKX for a few months. No regrets so far. 775 dial text much more subtle, which makes for a much, much better at-a-glance reading.



khd said:


> Also funny you mention Seiko quartz divers - after years of not getting the whole Tuna thing I've found myself oddly attracted to them recently. I imagine a similar use case to the one you mentioned (swimming, night time, weekend) but I just worry that it'd occupy too small a niche in my collection for the relatively high cost of entry.


I never really understood the attraction of tunas. But I'm not referring to those. I'm more looking at pieces like SNE437, 439, 441. But the cyclops ends it for me even though the size and thickness are just about right. So I'm thinking of SNE107. Not pretty but otherwise all other boxes are checked.



khd said:


> swearing is kind of a way of life here in Australia so the filter here on WUS and on my work computer drives me fcuking insane)




Back on topic: Seiko 775 on Borealis Strap.


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

After 4 months or so my turtle still looks great and gets lots of wrist time


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Chugga Chugga Whoo Whoo ......... Turtle Train!



babola said:


> One for those Turtle lovers among you.


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

babola said:


> One for those Turtle lovers among you.


You may have done this already, but is there a pic showing them all together?? Looks like you've got a pretty awesome collection :-!


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

babola said:


> One for those Turtle lovers among you.


Its a Turtle-centipide, like the human centipide only Seikos.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

khd said:


> You may have done this already, but is there a pic showing them all together?? Looks like you've got a pretty awesome collection :-!


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Cobia said:


> Its a Turtle-centipide, like the human centipide only Seikos.


Uh oh now you're making me all uncomfortable...now every time I look at that photo I think of that horrible movie...

Not that I watched it but heard others talking about it.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

babola said:


> Uh oh now you're making me all uncomfortable...now every time I look at that photo I think of that horrible movie...
> 
> Not that I watched it but heard others talking about it.


Its an entertaining movie, give it a watch online, its not that depraved, i found it an upbeat and feel good movie to be honest.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Its an entertaining movie, give it a watch online, its not that depraved, i found it an upbeat and feel good movie to be honest.


Hostel is better. Now that's real upbeat.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Aussies have interesting view on "feel good" and "upbeat". :-s

Let's not derail this great thread into different direction, please. b-)


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

babola said:


> Aussies have interesting view on "feel good" and "upbeat". :-s
> 
> Let's not derail this great thread into different direction, please. b-)


This threads been everywhere, its taken a life of its own, outstanding work from Oldfatherthames and all involved, one of the best threads on WUS.


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Cobia said:


> Its a Turtle-centipide, like the human centipide only Seikos.


The other difference is that I spent the whole time during the human centipede thinking "why the **** would anyone?" but I saw babola's photo and immediately thought "yes, at last, why has that not been done before!"

I mean, this whole thing we got going on here with watches is totally normal, right? But the centipede thing... I dunno, I really hope there's not some forum out there for that sort of thing! Other than 4chan of course... :-d



babola said:


>


Thanks mate that is awesome! Dare I ask... do you have a favourite? (Or is that like asking you to chose between your children? :think

For me, seeing them all there together like that I think the 6309 calls pretty loudly to me out of the bunch, like a proud patriarch sitting in amongst hoards of his spoilt progeny. But then again if I could only have one watch and wanted an everyday wear without the hassle of vintage I'd probably have a hard time splitting the straitlaced 777 and or the characterful 775... or then again the pepsi 779 has a bit of vintage pop... the 773 and the Zimbe take it totally modern and cool in a different direction... the batman, coke and padi smack you in the face with a fistful of colour... I think I see why you "gotta catch 'em all" :-d


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Cobia said:


> This threads been everywhere, its taken a life of its own, outstanding work from Oldfatherthames and all involved, one of the best threads on WUS.


Couldn't agree more... Bernd, I imagine it's only a matter of time until you get a telegram from the Queen offering to knight you for "services to f21"! After all I hear (or rather understand after a quick google) that she's a total wrist watch badass, the "OG" WIS... hell back in '52 the old girl apparently wore a stealth JLC with the world's smallest movement to her coronation (https://blog.crownandcaliber.com/watches-of-the-british-royal-family/) b-)


----------



## mart13 (May 29, 2017)

oldfatherthames said:


> Yesterday my new Pilot has arrived, A-13A has landed! Just briefly, the thing is superb and has exceeded my expectations! :-!
> 
> In the next days I will make some comparison shots (Turtle) - case, lume etc - and get some more into the details, but as you had requested, here it is on my wrist and also my SRP775. Distance is the same, angle a bit different, but I think these pictures will give those of you interested in the A-13A a good idea.
> 
> ...


Great pictures of a lovely watch .... I think I would love to have this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tenderfoot (Jul 6, 2017)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> Nope, spoke w/ Creation Watches and now they're shipping me the SRP775J1............ lol!


Have you gotten your 775 yet? Do share how's the experience with Creation.


----------



## stonerider (Sep 13, 2017)

@babola, 

I think you're missing one or two turtles...


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

tenderfoot said:


> Have you gotten your 775 yet? Do share how's the experience with Creation.


They shipped today
https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/srp775j1-creation-watches-4554937.html

I won't have it till Tuesday........ So, nada till then. Although, I'll post pics in the above cited thread and let people judge for themselves relative to their own experience and state if they've done right by me or not.

Personally, I'm not worried........ but, I'm unsure whether or not I'll receive a "perfectly" aligned watch. Perfect being the key word though.


----------



## DonnieCasabar (Sep 8, 2016)

Just going to leave these here to illustrate the many faces of our beloved 775. On oem bracelet, am rubber, super jubilee, and black zulu.









Sent from my VTR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

khd said:


> Thanks mate that is awesome! Dare I ask... do you have a favourite? (Or is that like asking you to chose between your children? :think


Definitely 6309 followed the 775 Gurtle.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

stonerider said:


> @babola,
> 
> I think you're missing one or two turtles...


Not really ;-)

The two you're thinking of don't fit my 'tool-diver' look & feel expectations.

I drew a line at PADI. That's the maximum sparkle and color I am willing to live with sorry.


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

A couple NATOs came in today. Thought I'd share.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

^Lol, what's w/ the Biohazard bag?

Those straps look like a good fit though!


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> ^Lol, what's w/ the Biohazard bag? Those straps look like a good fit though!


 Got these from Toxic NATOs of Colorado Springs and that's their packaging with their branding on it. @59yukon01 recently shared some pics of these on the MM300 thread which inspired me to order them. The webbing, length and the hardware are great.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

banderor said:


> Got these from Toxic NATOs of Colorado Springs and that's their packaging with their branding on it. @59yukon01 recently shared some pics of these on the MM300 thread which inspired me to order them. The webbing, length and the hardware are great.


I've heard good things about them, I might have to try them out (My go to has been BluShark so far).

That said I go through a ton of biohazard bags at work and I don't see the difference ¯\_(ツ)_/¯.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> I've heard good things about them, I might have to try them out (My go to has been BluShark so far).
> 
> That said I go through a ton of biohazard bags at work and I don't see the difference ¯\_(ツ)_/¯.


Got your 775 yet?


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

Cobia said:


> Got your 775 yet?


Monday night or realistically Tuesday.......they shipped it out yesterday and it just arrived in Hong Kong. Considering they took 3 days to ship the watch, I'm hoping that means good things!

Suppose shipping to Australia would've been faster ;-)


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> banderor said:
> 
> 
> > Got these from Toxic NATOs of Colorado Springs and that's their packaging with their branding on it. @59yukon01 recently shared some pics of these on the MM300 thread which inspired me to order them. The webbing, length and the hardware are great.
> ...


If you ever have watch with a beadblasted case the Toxic natos really come into their own... I have a couple for my Damasko and they are a perfect match for the matte grey steel.

Also, I'm pretty sure that the packing really is just a repurposed biohazard bag - fair play to them I think it's a cheap way to get some cool packaging and so far they've kept their prices pretty reasonable for what you get


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

khd said:


> If you ever have watch with a beadblasted case the Toxic natos really come into their own... I have a couple for my Damasko and they are a perfect match for the matte grey steel. Also, I'm pretty sure that the packing really is just a repurposed biohazard bag - fair play to them I think it's a cheap way to get some cool packaging and so far they've kept their prices pretty reasonable for what you get :-!


BTW @khd, love your Damasko DA36. I used to have a SINN 556, but I like the Damasko 36 better. Wanted to pull the trigger on one a couple years ago, but everyone was out of stock so I got something else instead. Great watch, don't be shy to share some new pics!

I have to admit that when I opened the Toxic NATOs package and saw the Specimen Bag I paused and thought, "What is this?!??". Then I got the joke. Good marketing tactic, made an impression. They also put a Toxic NATOs laptop sticker, and two pieces of candy, in the package.

This made me think the owner must have read Robert Cialdini's book "Influence." In that classic on the art of persuasion, he talks about the _Law of Reciprocity_ and how scientific studies show if a waitress leaves two pieces of candy instead of just one piece of candy with the bill at a restaurant, tips from customers go up significantly.

My impression is that the "NATO" strap market is very competitive right now, and that Toxic is a player. Good product and a smart company.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

banderor said:


> BTW @khd, love your Damasko DA36. I used to have a SINN 556, but I like the Damasko 36 better. Wanted to pull the trigger on one a couple years ago, but everyone was out of stock so I got something else instead. Great watch, don't be shy to share some new pics!
> 
> I have to admit that when I opened the Toxic NATOs package and saw the Specimen Bag I paused and thought, "What is this?!??" Then I got the joke. Good marketing tactic, made an impression. They also put a Toxic NATOs laptop sticker, and two pieces of candy, in the package. This made me think the owner must have read Robert Cialdini's book "Influence." In that classic on the art of persuasion, he talks about the Law of Reciprocity and how scientific studies show if a waitress leaves two pieces of candy instead of just one piece of candy with the bill at a restaurant, tips from customers go up significantly.
> 
> ...


Terry is just a pretty laid-back guy all together and a watch nut like the rest of us.

He has a pretty active Instagram account if you're interested

https://www.instagram.com/toxicnatos/

I have no affiliation with him and I've only bought two straps ever from him but I naturally have an inclination towards drama-free low-BS people and businesses.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

And then there were three.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Hey friends,

busy days and my short spare time I had to spent mostly adoring my new A-13A. ;-)









*@ all*: Thank you so much for all the nice pictures and the great discussions! b-)|>

I'm just picking a few bits here:



tenderfoot said:


> ...
> How's the Damasko's lume, may I ask...





khd said:


> ...It's a little bit of a long story but I will share it with you as it might help...
> [ -_ great story_ here -]
> ...


*@U2*: Great talk about watches and the Pilots among them! Much appreciated! :-!



Spirit of the Watch said:


> They shipped today...


Congratulations and best of luck that it will be fine! b-)



banderor said:


> A couple NATOs came in today. Thought I'd share.
> ...


Toxic Natos are excellent! A close friend of mine, who strongly goes for quality, got many for his SKX and the TN were some of them. I have seen them in the flesh and the quality is visible as well as tangible. |>



babola said:


> Aussies have interesting view on "feel good" and "upbeat".


Yeah, maybe, but I totally love the Aussis from f21, totally refreshing and so funny it almost hurts! b-)|>



Cobia said:


> This threads been everywhere, its taken a life of its own ...


And I certainly don't mind some good recommendations of fine horror movies. ;-)



khd said:


> Couldn't agree more... Bernd, I imagine it's only a matter of time until you get a telegram from the Queen offering to knight you for "services to f21"! After all I hear (or rather understand after a quick google) that she's a total wrist watch badass, the "OG" WIS... hell back in '52 the old girl apparently wore a stealth JLC with the world's smallest movement to her coronation


Bruahahaha! 



banderor said:


> And then there were three.
> ...


Epic! So this from just some days ago ...



banderor said:


> These Turtles are addictive :-!


... self-fulfilling prophecy! 

Congrats, bro! That's the SRPB01K1, right? Wow!

---

Of course I wouldn't dare to post on my SRP775 thread after all these days without having a new picture. My SRP775 contemplating:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

oldfatherthames said:


> Hey friends,
> 
> busy days and my short spare time I had to spent mostly adoring my new A-13A. ;-)
> 
> ...


Bernd i wont piss in your pocket too much but if everybody was like you on forums theyd be a total pleasure to come to, youre a credit to this place..
Youre light hearted, warm, very helpful to everybody with your time, you understand humour as if theres no cultural boundaries, youre always in a happy and good mood and are laid back enough to go with the conversation where ever it goes, and ive never seen you be short or rude with anybody.
I actually think youd make a very good moderator.
I like youre style mate, as we'd say in Oz, youre a top shelf bloke and definitely one of my favourite WUSers.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

banderor said:


> And then there were three.
> 
> View attachment 12597487


Fantastic trio, mate!


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Cobia said:


> Bernd...


Whew, that was very warm! Just what I needed on this cold autumn Sunday morning, thank you so much! b-)

Talking about moderators, I feel the urge to give them my sincere credit - you hear me, *Shannon*?

I mean just think of our Uganda-legend, which they just let run and probably had a good laugh behind the scenes about. Or how open this thread is and never said anybody anything anytime. Because there was simple no need to and I guess they just know. I find this impressive and so cool!
Of course it's also about the users and that folks on international boards are another clientele and behave different. I know too well from some local boards that seldom a day goes by without some voluntary small-town watchdog taking a dump on your table - of course always accompanied by a hypocritical smiley. 'I didn't shoot you, buddy, didn't you notice the smiley engraved on the bullet?' Maybe it's more a typical German thing, I don't know, however I don't want to spend my time in the company of such mindset.

WUS is a great place to be, even if it's only for learning your awesome Aussie-idioms. As an admirer of the 775 I don't mind a little golden shower every now and then. :-!

Ah, and: You too, man, you too! ;-)

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

oldfatherthames said:


> Congrats, bro! That's the SRPB01K1, right? Wow!











Hi Bernd,

Actually this is SRPB11J1, the "Blue Lagoon." Got a smoking deal from Creation. Like my SRP777, it's losing time. So getting a Time Grapher is a project on my list. I know you don't care too much about automatic watch movement accuracy. But it is a standout feature of inexpensive Seiko autos that they can be regulated to be great time keepers. Just another dimension of fun, yet nothing to stress over.

In my photo from yesterday, all three of my Turtles were wound up (15 twists) and set at the same time. You can see how after just 1 hour, already SRP775 is running a hair fast, with SRPB11 running 2 hairs slow and SRP777 running 3 hairs slow. Photo from yesterday. 

After SRPB11 and SRP777 movements get a little more break-in time, will be fun to see if I can get all three closer in sync.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

oldfatherthames said:


> Yeah, maybe, but I totally love the Aussis from f21, totally refreshing and so funny it almost hurts! b-)|>


Bernd, believe me mate - I know and as someone who lives just across the ditch from them, I agree.

It was more of a tongue in cheek comment as I know how sometimes they get in their own slightly 'twisted' and liberal way, us Kiwis aren't that much different in humor department, though. :-d

But as it's always been between our two countries, you'll see me post an occasional stab into my dear fellow neighbors, all in a good faith and to keep our own ANZAC spirit alive. ;-)


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

banderor said:


> BTW @khd, love your Damasko DA36. I used to have a SINN 556, but I like the Damasko 36 better. Wanted to pull the trigger on one a couple years ago, but everyone was out of stock so I got something else instead. Great watch, don't be shy to share some new pics!


Thanks mate! I only just realised that I don't have too many pics of my DA36 as I went on a kind of hiatus from WUS not long after buying it.... definitely got to take some photos of it on the natos, but be warned my photos are pretty much always quick and dirty!



babola said:


> Bernd, believe me mate - I know and as someone who lives just across the ditch from them, I agree.
> 
> It was more of a tongue in cheek comment as I know how sometimes they get in their own slightly 'twisted' and liberal way, us Kiwis aren't that much different in humor department, though.
> 
> ...


Wow, had no idea you are a Kiwi... luckily for everyone else I never knew or this thread would have degenerated into an endless string of annoying requests to hear you say "sexty sex" and "fush and chups" over and over again!

Anyways, in the long and proud Aussie tradition of claiming Kiwis as our own when it suits us (eg Russell Crowe, Crowded House) and rejecting you when it doesn't (eg those awful hot dogs on the stick, or anyone we don't like the look of - http://www.stuff.co.nz/national/pol...ld-in-Australian-detention-centres-new-report) I say you're pretty much an Aussie... for now at least


----------



## turtle775 (Jul 14, 2017)

Haven't been here for a while, got a new strap for the watch (apologies for the pic quality)









I have been looking for rubber strap options for my turtle and loved the Isofrane look, but I don't have the money for it. Found a couple of alternatives but Borealis and Obris Morgan really caught my attention, mainly due to their price (around $20). Ultimately I went for Obris Morgan due to their look and they we are within the same continent (Asia), so shorter shipping time. After 10 days it is finally here! I was curious, so first thing I did was to smell the rubber, and it was sweet. Not that I care but it is as advertised. The other concern for me was its tendency to become a lint magnet, I can happily report that it is actually a chick magnet, and not lint. All in all, I was looking for a new look for the turtle, and for $20 I was extremely pleased. Until next time, cheers!


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

babola said:


> Bernd, believe me mate - I know and as someone who lives just across the ditch from them, I agree.
> 
> It was more of a tongue in cheek comment as I know how sometimes they get in their own slightly 'twisted' and liberal way, us Kiwis aren't that much different in humor department, though. :-d
> 
> But as it's always been between our two countries, you'll see me post an occasional stab into my dear fellow neighbors, all in a good faith and to keep our own ANZAC spirit alive. ;-)


Somebody say across the ditch?


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

turtle775 said:


> Haven't been here for a while, got a new strap for the watch ...


Thank you! Just like I never 'saw' racing straps _on my wrist_, I'm not a fan of this design, because of the big cut-outs, but that's a cool and straight design, toolish in the best way. Very nice! b-)



babola said:


> Bernd, believe me mate - I know and as someone who lives just across the ditch from them, I agree.
> 
> It was more of a tongue in cheek comment as I know how sometimes they get in their own slightly 'twisted' and liberal way, us Kiwis aren't that much different in humor department, though.
> 
> But as it's always been between our two countries, you'll see me post an occasional stab into my dear fellow neighbors, all in a good faith and to keep our own ANZAC spirit alive.


Haha, yeah, keep it coming! :-! Btw, not for a second I took your earlier comment somehow wrong.

In the moment you made your coming-out I knew it would not take too long for our Aussie gentlemen to send you some greetings from the heart. I of course would never make fun of Kiwis, but now that I learned that you come the land of Dildo Baggins I get your huge collection of Turtles: It's one for each sheep, right? ;-)



khd said:


> Wow, had no idea you are a Kiwi... luckily for everyone else I never knew or this thread would have degenerated into an endless string of annoying requests to hear you say "sexty sex" and "fush and chups" over and over again!


Or "Iminim". 



Cobia said:


> Somebody say across the ditch?...


LOL! I knew we can count on you! |>

--


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Cobia said:


> Somebody say across the ditch?


Aww mate, I see the love is still there. Great effort and dedication by my fellow neighbor. 
I guess I should reciprocate but it's too late and the list would be too long, so let's keep it at that, eh?!


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

khd said:


> Wow, had no idea you are a Kiwi... luckily for everyone else I never knew or this thread would have degenerated into an endless string of annoying requests to hear you say "sexty sex" and "fush and chups" over and over again!
> 
> Anyways, in the long and proud Aussie tradition of claiming Kiwis as our own when it suits us (eg Russell Crowe, Crowded House) and rejecting you when it doesn't (eg those awful hot dogs on the stick, or anyone we don't like the look of - Kiwis the biggest group held in Australian detention centres: new report | Stuff.co.nz) I say you're pretty much an Aussie... for now at least ;-)


I'll say fush and chups if you say 'feeesh' and 'cheeeps'
.
You can keep Russel and dream of Crowded House being an Aussie band..but we'll keep the Pavlova, Phar Lap and other icons you managed to claim as "yours" over the years 

Speak soon, my little dropbears...b-)


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

oldfatherthames said:


> Or "Iminim".


That's if you listen to what that TV caricature over there says


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

babola said:


> I'll say fush and chups if you say 'feeesh' and 'cheeeps'
> .
> You can keep Russel and dream of Crowded House being an Aussie band..but we'll keep the Pavlova, Phar Lap and other icons you managed to claim as "yours" over the years
> 
> Speak soon, my little dropbears...b-)


Actually the one I'd love to claim the most is _Flight of the Conchords_, but try as I might I can't figure out the necessary mental gymnastics to make it sound convincing :roll:


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Bernd,

I'm sure this is been asked and answered several times but I've missed it ; but what equipment and setup are you using to take your pictures?

Your pictures have such a smoothness and delicate bokeh to it that It looks really good without having to be a very close up shot of your watches

Thanks in advance.

VWG

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> ... but what equipment and setup are you using to take your pictures?
> 
> Your pictures have such a smoothness and delicate bokeh to it that It looks really good without having to be a very close up shot of your watches
> ...


Thank you! 

It's always my old Nikon D3 and I never use wide-angle lenses, though they can give very creative views. Hey, maybe I should do some. ;-)

I prefer normal view and for watches in a wider scene I use a manual Zeiss ZF 1.4/50 mm. The A-13A in #705 I did with that Zeiss (at f/2.8). The 'problem' with 50 mm lenses is that their minimum focus distance (MFD) is typically at 45-50 cm, so you cannot get very close to small things.
Because of that I mostly do my pictures of watches with a Nikon AF-S 2.8/105 mm. Often from a medium distance around 1 m. All of my wristshots - if not noted otherwise - are done with the 105 mm to give a undistorted, realistic view and I guess 90% of all pictures here are done with that lens, for example the last photo of the SRP775 as well as the John Cage-SRP775 in #705 (f/4.5). (Which btw is one of my most beautiful in my humble opinion.)

There's no special setup other than that I prefer natural light and always use a tripod. If you have further questions, just ask!

Here's a another new one with the Zeiss. Often airy bokeh is wonderful, but sometimes I want more of the concrete scene, so I went with f/2.8 again:









Cheers
Bernd


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> Monday night or realistically Tuesday.......they shipped it out yesterday and it just arrived in Hong Kong. Considering they took 3 days to ship the watch, I'm hoping that means good things!
> 
> Suppose shipping to Australia would've been faster ;-)


Ah, DHL estimate time was to their shipping center in Cedar Rapids, IA.......... thus, I will not be receiving the Turtle until.... Wednesday as it will be sorted out in Cedar Rapids today, shipped to DSM/AMES tomorrow and arrive Wednesday night (w/ me taking delivery on Thursday....... great ;-)


----------



## mfunnell (Jun 8, 2017)

I picked up a new strap for my SRP775 - a Hirsch "Robby" strap in sailcloth and yellow rubber. I think it works. The only trouble is that I can't fit standard fat springbars into the strap ends, while thinner ones don't feel any too secure. So I've ordered in some thin springbars with fat ends. I'll be away for a few days, anyway, so the delay won't hurt too badly...

...Mike

P.S. sorry if the photos aren't up to standard - I snapped them fairly casually.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

mfunnell said:


> I picked up a new strap for my SRP775 - a Hirsch "Robby" strap in sailcloth and yellow rubber. I think it works. The only trouble is that I can't fit standard fat springbars into the strap ends, while thinner ones don't feel any too secure. So I've ordered in some thin springbars with fat ends. I'll be away for a few days, anyway, so the delay won't hurt too badly...
> 
> ...Mike
> 
> P.S. sorry if the photos aren't up to standard - I snapped them fairly casually.


Mate, that looks magnificent. Any combos available that would suit a PADI turtle?


----------



## mfunnell (Jun 8, 2017)

Galaga said:


> Mate, that looks magnificent. Any combos available that would suit a PADI turtle?


They do yellow, blue, red and orange (the sailcloth part is always black). I think red would rock a Padi Turtle, but blue would too. Decisions, decisions...

...Mike

P.S. They're not the cheapest straps in the world. But I think worth it as an indulgence that's also practical.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Mate, that looks magnificent. Any combos available that would suit a PADI turtle?


Good to see you in one of the best threads on WUS!


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)




----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

Man I wish the drilled lugs were a tad larger


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Man, nicely aligned, what do you mean about the lugs? they are standard size drilled i think.

Whats your initial impressions apart from a complaint lol?

Do you like it?


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

Cobia said:


> Man, nicely aligned, what do you mean about the lugs? they are standard size drilled i think.
> 
> Whats your initial impressions apart from a complaint lol?
> 
> Do you like it?


Lol, yeah it might just be what I'm using.... but I can't get the farm bracelet off.

Anyhow, the gold seems much better in person, decent bezel action ( a tad underwhelming but workable, conforms nicely to the wrist)....

8/10 but once I get it on a Nato I'm sure it'll become a keeper.

For whatever reason while I'd rate the Monsters higher.... I haven't worn them very often.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> Lol, yeah it might just be what I'm using.... but I can't get the farm bracelet off.
> 
> Anyhow, the gold seems much better in person, decent bezel action ( a tad underwhelming but workable, conforms nicely to the wrist)....
> 
> ...


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Cobia said:


> Man, nicely aligned...


Anyone noticed that "fatty" 12 o'clock chapter ring marker?
First time I see this on a Turtle. Could be a factory missprint or simply a newly introduced measure by Seiko to address the issue of chapter ring misalignments ;-)


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

Gets me through class


----------



## mjkelly (Sep 24, 2016)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> View attachment 12603941
> 
> View attachment 12603991
> 
> Gets me through class


Do you attend Case Western Reserve Univ, by any chance? This picture looks exactly like a lecture hall where I spent a great deal of time... Chemistry Building...

In any case, great use of your time!

Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Oldfatherthames:
"Enjoy this"?
In fact I did "Enjoy this" immensely.
Kudos to you and your collection.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> View attachment 12603941
> 
> View attachment 12603991
> 
> Gets me through class


Wow look at all those laptops!, we just had pens and paper in my day.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> View attachment 12603545
> ...


Hallelujah, it's finally in your hands! :-!

Congratulations, Sir and especially since it looks totally perfect! I remember that you we're a bit skeptical in advance. --> b-)



mfunnell said:


> I picked up a new strap for my SRP775 - a Hirsch "Robby" strap in sailcloth and yellow rubber. I think it works.


Wow! As Galaga said ...



Galaga said:


> Mate, that looks magnificent.


... it totally works! I didn't expect that my old gilt lady could ever rock so racy. Of course the bright light in your first picture amplifies the yellow portion of the bezel's imprint and that's the best. That's a very cool summer-combi you got there! |>



arogle1stus said:


> Oldfatherthames:
> "Enjoy this"?
> In fact I did "Enjoy this" immensely.
> Kudos to you and your collection.


Thank you, glad you liked it! 



Cobia said:


> Wow look at all those laptops!, we just had pens and paper in my day.


Come on, it was no too bad way back then. We already had electric light!

--









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

mjkelly said:


> Do you attend Case Western Reserve Univ, by any chance? This picture looks exactly like a lecture hall where I spent a great deal of time... Chemistry Building...
> 
> In any case, great use of your time!
> 
> Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using Tapatalk


Iowa State University, but I've heard good things about Case Western.

That and a lecture hall is a lecture hall ;-)



Cobia said:


> Wow look at all those laptops!, we just had pens and paper in my day.


Lol, on a side note if I understand right immunology/serology and Genetics were also smaller courses back in the day (I'm a Genetics Major so.... one thin textbook isn't going to cut it for me). 
+1



oldfatherthames said:


> Hallelujah, it's finally in your hands! :-!
> 
> Congratulations, Sir and especially since it looks totally perfect! I remember that you we're a bit skeptical in advance. --> b-)
> 
> ...


Lol, yeah. Really enjoying it on a Nato right now. Glad to join the club here


----------



## Suburban Diver (Aug 10, 2017)

Inspired and followed suit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> Iowa State University, but I've heard good things about Case Western. That and a lecture hall is a lecture hall ;-)


Hi Spirit, Bernd and all - Hope you don't mind this off topic comment. A friend of mine saw Bob Dylan's soldout concert in Ames (home of Iowa State University) last night, here's a pic he sent me. It made my day!










*1.**Things Have Changed**2.**It Ain't Me, Babe**3.**Highway 61 Revisited**4.**Why Try To Change Me Now**5.**Summer Days**6.**Melancholy Mood**7.**Honest With Me**8.**Tryin' To Get To Heaven**9.**Once Upon A Time**10.**Pay In Blood**11.**September Of My Years**12.**Tangled Up In Blue**13.**Early Roman Kings**14.**Soon After Midnight**15.**Desolation Row**16.**Thunder On The Mountain**17.**Autumn Leaves**18.**Long And Wasted Years*(encore)*19.**Blowin' In The Wind**20.**Ballad Of A Thin Man*


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

My favorite Dylan song is Most of the time


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

I used to live in Duluth, MN for years........... and we had this thing called Dylan days.... (google his birthplace).

Anyhow, I guess he hated it here and never attended or acknowledged it. While kind of fun the whole even stank of a desperate plea for attention.

I have to go w/ the Times' Are A' Changing of course ;-)





This is only watch related anything....
https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/my-first-quality-watch-my-journey-oris-bob-dylan-627340.html

It's cool.

Oh, I didn't go to the concert btw...... pulled an all-nighter instead (didn't even have a test.... just studying for fun I guess).


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

Dhards16 said:


> Inspired and followed suit.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great combo ;-)


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Hurricane is mine, Most of the times a great one too.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Dhards16 said:


> ...
> Inspired and followed suit.


You did great! I always find such beige/khaki-natos a nice fit. Brown no matter how bright or dark with the SRP775: It just works. Thank you for showing & welcome! 




banderor said:


> A friend of mine saw Bob Dylan's soldout concert in Ames (home of Iowa State University) last night, here's a pic he sent me. It made my day!





banderor said:


> ...


Made me smile. b-)









Still pinned on my stair. Same band, same set-up, if I remember right.

Your friend captured one of two short moments, where they made eye-contact with the audience. At least it was that way over here. They came on stage and played and just as it happens we were there while it happened. They just didn't mind us hangin' around.
No 'hi', no 'goodbye', it was great. At the end of the program and after the add-on they gathered together in the pose shown above for a few seconds and I would have bet, someone must have told them, that there are some people out there. 

My Top-5:
Given how often I abused the song to prevent old scars from healing, 'Sara' is definitely my favorite Dylan (and of course the complete 'Desire').
And the complete 'Street Legal' with my evergreen 'Love in vain'. And then there's 'Highlands' from 'Time out of mind' (as we had it earlier in this thread, produced by Daniel Lanois). And 'Ain't talking (just walking)' from 'Modern times' is just epic.
And totally 'I want you' (here's a great electric version).

This Saturday evening I will be at the Cologne Philharmonic seeing Pat Metheny. Are you going with me? 

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## mjkelly (Sep 24, 2016)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> Iowa State University, but I've heard good things about Case Western.
> 
> That and a lecture hall is a lecture hall ;-)


Ahh, Iowa is a fine school. Has nice lecture halls in any case... 

Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Turtle Rain:









Have a great weekend everybody!

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## Redmund (Jun 5, 2017)

Amazing!!


----------



## heyo (Jan 7, 2017)

Liking my trifecta. The a-13a truly looks great in person, very impressed.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

I dont know about you guys but I'm keeping mine safe :-D


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

heyo said:


> ...
> Liking my trifecta. The a-13a truly looks great in person, very impressed.


I like it too. b-)

On the A-13A, sounds as if your bravery has been well rewarded! Glad you like it, very cool! Let's meet on one of the A-13A threads. :-!









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> I dont know about you guys but I'm keeping mine safe :-D
> 
> ...


Haha, nice, thank you! I hope you're not doing animal research on Turtles there. ;-)

I'm exposing mine to almost anything, especially when it looks good in pictures:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Galaga said:


> My favorite Dylan song is Most of the time


I like that song too! But it's too difficult for me to name my favorite Dylan song. Depends on the day and my mood. Last week listened to "Love Sick" and "Slow Train Coming"; anticipating the release next week of his official "bootlegs" from the gospel years.



oldfatherthames said:


>


Bernd, I saw Dylan on the "Shadows in the Night" tour too. Hot band, on top of his game!



Spirit of the Watch said:


>


Nice camo strap Spirit!









Here's a fresh Sunday morning pic. Been feeling this all weekend, as usual.


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

@banderor, looking especially at your last picture: Could it be that there something photographic goin' on? New hardware probably? b-)

--









'no title' (2017)
artist: oldfatherthames
200 x 133 cm, signed and numbered print 1/3

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## pochitoski (May 11, 2013)

Love how it looks in that camo nato strap


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

oldfatherthames said:


> @banderor, looking especially at your last picture: Could it be that there something photographic goin' on? New hardware probably? b-)


Hi Bernd,

That photo was taken with a Nikkor 28mm f3.5 AI MF which I got on eBay for $40 in September. It's a great lens, I love it. It was a recommendation by The Angry Photographer on YouTube.:-!


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

LOLL, just a left field question, anybody remember this band?


----------



## mfunnell (Jun 8, 2017)

Cobia said:


> LOLL, just a left field question, anybody remember this band?


I think they used to assemble at a bath-house somewhere in Surrey Hills, or perhaps Wooloomooloo. Or maybe The Aulbury, back in the day. At least they look like plenty who did...

...Mike


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

mfunnell said:


> I think they used to assemble at a bath-house somewhere in Surrey Hills, or perhaps Wooloomooloo. Or maybe The Aulbury, back in the day. At least they look like plenty who did...
> 
> ...Mike


Mwahahahaha


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Lazy Saturday morning but now it's time for a nice, close shave.


----------



## gab.charette (Dec 10, 2016)

So much nicer on a nato! very nice color combination with the sand color nato! No that bulky too! impressive!!


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

oldfatherthames said:


> @banderor, looking especially at your last picture: Could it be that there something photographic goin' on? New hardware probably? b-)


Bernd, this is my new screen saver :-!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Mwahahahaha


There was a time in the early 90's that the Exchange Hotel became very popular and was not exclusive to only the gay community. I remember going there and the Burdekin Hotel. The Underground bar below the Burdekin was one of my favourite places to party. 
Best looking women ever there.

What ever happened to the Burdekin? I walk past it now and it's like a ghost town and always closed.


----------



## Ragna (Oct 5, 2016)

Great !!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mfunnell (Jun 8, 2017)

Galaga said:


> What ever happened to the Burdekin? I walk past it now and it's like a ghost town and always closed.


Don't worry, Gladys will have it as residential high-rise in no time! I'm sure the "planning" approvals are already in place. Just like the rest of Sydney 

...Mike


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

banderor said:


> Bernd, this is my new screen saver :-!


Thank you! b-)

I really like that one big time. I didn't knew, what the final result would exactly look like when I entered the digital darkroom, but I had this idea. Turtle was resting on it's crown, camera tilted from above, tried some light angles and made different exposures and most of all experimented with different sizes of the out-of-focus blur. Most of them came out too big and where too bright.
I wanted to get this distant touch, a bit of sunken under water and that slightly creepy atmosphere as if it was a still picture from some weird movie.

Have a great Sunday everyone!
Bernd


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Time to "fall back" an hour here in USA.


----------



## gab.charette (Dec 10, 2016)

Niece piece to add to any collection IMO


----------



## 252063225 (Jul 20, 2015)

Just got mine... Over the moon with the SRP775. I think it sits rather well on my 6" wrist 

Swapped the OEM bracelet for two tone jubilee with submariner style clasp. 

Now I just need to invest in a camera and some photography lesson so I can do the watch justice like OP!


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

Great job!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

About to pull the trigger on a SRP775. 

Spoke to my modder and WUS member JimmyMack75. We are thinking: 

Changing the bezel to a crystal times coin edge or Seikostain. Yobokies we will not go near. 

Crystal times domed sapphire with no bevel. I don’t like the distortion affect that a bevel produces. 

I’m thinking an all silver Super Jubilee from Strapcode. I have the OEM on my PADI which I think goes well. know it also comes with the 775. Should we just leave it? I also have a turtle rubber which I’m using which I think will look great with the 775. 

Also should we leave the original bezel insert or get a Black and white LCBI lumed Seiko insert? 

Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> About to pull the trigger on a SRP775.
> 
> Spoke to my modder and WUS member JimmyMack75. We are thinking:
> 
> ...


I reckon you should get the watch in hand first and see what youd change, did you check out that Aussie seller in neutral bay on ebay? $328au sounded alright.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Cobia said:


> I reckon you should get the watch in hand first and see what youd change, did you check out that Aussie seller in neutral bay on ebay? $328au sounded alright.


I did. You and I both know that I need a J version. It's almost as good as a U version where they use real gold and real ivory from an African elephant to do the pre lume dial markers. 

Anyway Creation who I am a massive fan of have the J for $359. I'm happy to pay that with the Made in Japan  writing on the dial that I need a magnifying glass to read.

Plus the Japanese team leader in the Chinese Factory that makes them just hit employee of the week for the 5th straight week. That means something to me.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> I did. You and I both know that I need a J version. It's almost as good as a U version where they use real gold and real ivory from an African elephant to do the pre lume dial markers.
> 
> Anyway Creation who I am a massive fan of have the J for $359. I'm happy to pay that with the Made in Japan  writing on the dial that I need a magnifying glass to read.
> 
> Plus the Japanese team leader in the Chinese Factory that makes them just hit employee of the week for the 5th straight week. That means something to me.


Fair call, thats not much more for the j lol, remember to add the little note weve chatted about when you buy it.
Good thing is the markers are so light that its harder to notice if its out a bit, my 775 chapter ring is iff about half a mm, didnt bother me.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

*@banderor*: Yeah, there's something photographic goin' on! :-!

*@252063225*: Congratulations and thank you for sharing! That's quite a parade of luxury! 

*@Galaga*: I agree on domed and distortions. So if at all, I would prefer a flat sapphire too. But whatever you do, please keep in mind, that Seiko's default bezel has an angle falling towards the crystal and many/most 3rd party bezel are plain (and thick). So make sure, that the combi of crystal and bezel visually works.See for example this note regarding the issue.

Straps and bracelets: True to historic style, it would be a rubber. The old divers were not designed with bracelets, but of course your style, dresscode and habits may point you to a bracelet instead.
If you want me to sell you on the Jubilee, no problem. This thread has a lot of pictures with the SJ between August '16 and January '17 starting here: #146.

A small selection:

































Should you go with the holy SRP775-U ... that juwel I would never rape by modding! 

Cheers!
Bernd

PS: This is post #775, I timed it that way. ;-)


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Thank you Bernd. I’m assuming yours is all stock with a SJ bracelet?


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

oldfatherthames said:


> *@banderor*: Yeah, there's something photographic goin' on! :-!
> 
> *@252063225*: Congratulations and thank you for sharing! That's quite a parade of luxury!
> 
> ...


You selling your 775?


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Galaga said:


> Thank you Bernd. I'm assuming yours is all stock with a SJ bracelet?


Yes, I'm very conservative here, I adore the original design and the adaption for gold.

Scratches: I love Hardlex and don't need a sapphire. 
Reflections: I don't care much.
Visually: I recognize, that a Sapphire can give the watch a more noble, classier touch.

Bezel: The only thing that I wished Seiko could have done better is that they could have used a more old-style, classic gold. In some light the default SRP775 bezel imprint gets more yellow than ocher.
Problem I have with 3rd party bezels is that they all lack the original design at the 12. I strongly dislike a pearl there. And I never found one, that gives the gold I would like to see on my 775. The DLW bezel I linked you to above in it's second edition I would have tried, but again ... the peral. Aaargh!

Essentially the Turtle for me is not my-jewelry-item, I have other watches for the catwalk. So I don't dress it up anymore, just keep it basic and emphasize the tool character and it's vintage origin with rubber-designs from the old days.



Cobia said:


> You selling your 775?


Bah, considering the effort the return would have been much too low. No regrets, I threw it away on Monday.

I don't like Mondays. Man, I guess you were fooled by this:



oldfatherthames said:


> If you want me to sell you on the Jubilee, no problem.


I wanted to say to Galaga, that should he need encouragement to buy the SJ, I could surely help him. (My SJ I have sold some months ago.)

That must be the language-border between a non-native speaking Kraut in the morning and an Aussie late at night. 

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Wooden_spoon (Oct 19, 2017)

Newbie here. Just received mine in the mail!


----------



## Wooden_spoon (Oct 19, 2017)

Beautiful pictures on this thread by the way!! Excited to follow along.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Wooden_spoon said:


> Newbie here. Just received mine in the mail!


Thanks & Congratulations! That's always the best moment in a WIS' life. I guess I'll be buying another watch sometime in the future just for the very fun of opening 'the box' again. 

So, my Turtle, my Calico and me say hi!









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

oldfatherthames said:


> Yes, I'm very conservative here, I adore the original design and the adaption for gold.
> 
> Scratches: I love Hardlex and don't need a sapphire.
> Reflections: I don't care much.
> ...


It was my poor reading mate, you had it written perfectly, i just misunderstood it, i didnt think youd part with it.
Have a great week bro.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Wooden_spoon said:


> Newbie here. Just received mine in the mail!


Congrats and welcome aboard, whats your initial thoughts on it, do you like it?


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Cobia said:


> ... i didnt think youd part with it.


I'd never do, only seriously considering to send it to Seiko Uganda for an upgrade. Rumour has it they offer such each year at Christmas time.

You too, bro! 

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

oldfatherthames said:


> I'd never do, only seriously considering to send it to Seiko Uganda for an upgrade. Rumour has it they offer such each year at Christmas time.
> 
> You too, bro!
> 
> ...


I sent my 773 to seiko Uganda to get the special exhibition case back and Sth African rubies installed, along with the special engraved rotor, seriously looks the ducks guts although it took a long time to arrive back home, got stuck in customs.
They regulated it to 0.002 seconds a day, actually keeps more precise time than some of my G-Shocks.
So yes id recommend you send it to them, just dont expect it to be a quick turn around.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Cobia said:


> I sent my 773 to seiko Uganda to get the special exhibition case back and Sth African rubies installed, along with the special engraved rotor, seriously looks the ducks guts although it took a long time to arrive back home, got stuck in customs.
> They regulated it to 0.002 seconds a day, actually keeps more precise time than some of my G-Shocks.
> So yes id recommend you send it to them, just dont expect it to be a quick turn around.


Very impressive, bro, I'm so happy for you! |>

There's not much more a WISler can dream of in his life, yes, I will definitely give it a go. And the folks from Uganda have been so nice and supportive, I will happily wait no matter how long it will take.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

oldfatherthames said:


> Yes, I'm very conservative here, I adore the original design and the adaption for gold.
> 
> Scratches: I love Hardlex and don't need a sapphire.
> Reflections: I don't care much.
> ...


Bernd, I tend to agree with you regarding *bezel inserts*, however I believe some of the quality aftermarket bezels available are an outstanding addition and upgrade. I thoroughly recommend Dr Seikostain's perfectly machined bezels and wholeheartedly warn you against those from Yobokies, although some have had success.

I have gone back to the factory insert in my '777 after a short time with a dlw ceramic. The pearl came loose on both a black ceramic dlw insert and a batman of mine and had to be epoxied in place. Also I prefer the deep black and stock tool look of the original insert.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

JimmyMack75 said:


> Bernd, I tend to agree with you regarding *bezel inserts*, however I believe some of the quality aftermarket bezels available are an outstanding addition and upgrade. I thoroughly recommend Dr Seikostain's perfectly machined bezels and wholeheartedly warn you against those from Yobokies, although some have had success.
> 
> I have gone back to the factory insert in my '777 after a short time with a dlw ceramic. The pearl came loose on both a black ceramic dlw insert and a batman of mine and had to be epoxied in place. Also I prefer the deep black and stock tool look of the original insert.


Maybe I should have noted that I have absolutely no expertise regarding 3rd party bezels. I never monitored the modding options much and every rare occasion I looked for a bezel, there was none I wanted to go with.
So thank you for weighing in on this and sharing your experience! And surely, a great bezel will be a huge upgrade as the default one is only very 'basic'.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

oldfatherthames said:


> Maybe I should have noted that I have absolutely no expertise regarding 3rd party bezels. I never monitored the modding options much and every rare occasion I looked for a bezel, there was none I wanted to go with.
> So thank you for weighing in on this and sharing your experience! And surely, a great bezel will be a huge upgrade as the default one is only very 'basic'.
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


No worries mein freund. For instance, the One.Second.Closer or Uncle Seikostain bezel is seen here with DLW insert and then back to stock. You think I made the right decision going back to stock?

I think the bezel itself is superb.









Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

JimmyMack75 said:


> No worries mein freund. For instance, the One.Second.Closer or Uncle Seikostain bezel is seen here with DLW insert and then back to stock. You think I made the right decision going back to stock?
> 
> I think the bezel itself is superb.
> 
> ...


Yes you did the right thing. The ceramic bezel's large pip looks like the tip of an Illuminati symbol.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

JimmyMack75 said:


> No worries mein freund. For instance, the One.Second.Closer or Uncle Seikostain bezel is seen here with DLW insert and then back to stock. You think I made the right decision going back to stock?
> 
> I think the bezel itself is superb.
> 
> ...


The both look good, im a bit bias myself as i generally like the stock look better but they both look good.
I like the red behind the pip to give the watch a bit of colour, but me and raised pips dont get on at all, i end up smashing them in doorways and knocking them off or damaging them bad, so i generally try and find watches without them.
I love the stock seiko pip thats under the bezel for that reason and to be honest, it just looks a bit cleaner for my eye, but each to their own.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

By the way Jimmy is trying to source a Seiko Pogue.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> By the way Jimmy is trying to source a Seiko Pogue.
> 
> View attachment 12639263


BOOM!! I bet hes looking for the sunburst yellow dial pepsi version? freaking awesome watch, its basically an eels watch if it wasnt for the red on the bezel 

Thats what id be looking for but they are so nice id probably end up getting many lol.

Whos he getting this for? him or you?

Theres a lot of frankenwatches of these out there, im sure he'll do his research as he's a cluey bloke.


----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

Cobia said:


> BOOM!! I bet hes looking for the sunburst yellow dial pepsi version? freaking awesome watch, its basically an eels watch if it wasnt for the red on the bezel
> 
> Thats what id be looking for but they are so nice id probably end up getting many lol.
> 
> ...


I've been watching auction outcomes for these POS's out of sheer curiosity. I'm not going to buy one. Maybe.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

JimmyMack75 said:


> I've been watching auction outcomes for these POS's out of sheer curiosity. I'm not going to buy one. Maybe.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


Is this going to be my birthday present ?


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

oldfatherthames said:


> Maybe I should have noted that I have absolutely no expertise regarding 3rd party bezels. I never monitored the modding options much and every rare occasion I looked for a bezel, there was none I wanted to go with.


Bernd, how about commissioning a jeweler to make a real 18k gold bezel for the Turtle? Here's an Omega Speedmaster Pro Moon 18k gold bezel for example. ;-)
















Photos courtesy: abouttime-ch


----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

banderor said:


> Bernd, how about commissioning a jeweler to make a real 18k gold bezel for the Turtle? Here's an Omega Speedmaster Pro Moon 18k gold bezel for example. ;-)
> 
> View attachment 12641617
> 
> ...


Have you got a solid gold spoiler on your 1989 Toyota Corolla? 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Ive just put an official poll up in the seiko forum called ''Seiko Prospex TURTLE OWNERS POLL' (Galagas idea) to get a count of the most popular models on WUS and crown a king turtle.
Be there!


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

JimmyMack75 said:


> Have you got a solid gold spoiler on your 1989 Toyota Corolla?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


''Toyota Corolla'' !!

I think one of the early land rovers is a better comparison, or one of the early V8 muscle cars, youve been listening to Archie too much lol.


----------



## Wooden_spoon (Oct 19, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Congrats and welcome aboard, whats your initial thoughts on it, do you like it?


Yes I love it. I was worried about the size because I have 6 3/4" wrists but it is no problem. I have it on a nato and really think it's quite comfortable. Plus the glint of gold really sets it apart. I am not a gold guy by any means but really think Seiko did great on this one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Friday dress-down...


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Trigger pulled. Delivery next week.


----------



## mfunnell (Jun 8, 2017)

Galaga said:


> Trigger pulled. Delivery next week.


Good move!

...Mike


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Wooden_spoon said:


> Yes I love it. I was worried about the size because I have 6 3/4" wrists but it is no problem. I have it on a nato and really think it's quite comfortable. Plus the glint of gold really sets it apart. I am not a gold guy by any means but really think Seiko did great on this one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Exactly my thoughts bro, im not a gold guy either, actually really dont like it on most things but they got the balance on this one absolutely spot on.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Wooden_spoon said:


> Yes I love it. I was worried about the size because I have 6 3/4" wrists but it is no problem. I have it on a nato and really think it's quite comfortable. Plus the glint of gold really sets it apart. I am not a gold guy by any means but really think Seiko did great on this one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Exactly my thoughts bro, im not a gold guy either, actually really dont like it on most things but they got the balance on this one absolutely spot on.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Trigger pulled. Delivery next week.


BOOOOM!!!!! nice work.


----------



## Suburban Diver (Aug 10, 2017)

The 775 and DSOFM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Do you guys think that a 775 would look good on a tropic?


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Galaga said:


> Do you guys think that a 775 would look good on a tropic?


It would look fantastic.
As a matter of fact, Bernd posted few photos of his 775 on WatchGecko tropic here in this thread few months ago.

Uncle Seiko has them now too in 22mm and that would be my choice, if you ask me.

Edit: Look here, page 33:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/my-seiko-srp775-presentation-pictures-2841730-33.html


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Do you guys think that a 775 would look good on a tropic?


Just personal opinion but if its this type of a tropic, no not a fan.









But i reckon a waffle looks perfect for the retro 60s-70s vibe and suits, adds to the charm.









Also like the 60s 70s rubbers with larger round or square holes, theres some pretty funky ones about if you google retro/vintage dive watch bands/rubber that really suit the turtle.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

banderor said:


> Bernd, how about commissioning a jeweler to make a real 18k gold bezel for the Turtle? Here's an Omega Speedmaster Pro Moon 18k gold bezel for example. ...


Gee, I think, that would be over the top. The fun part for me with the Turtle is that it's kinda luxury with a wink. A toolwatch on a budget playing with glamour. I think the bezel reminds me most of that.
And, hey, if I would an upgrade on the bezel I would have nothing left to whine about. No, I stay with the default one. ;-)



babola said:


> Friday dress-down...


It's always amazing, how versatile the SRP775 is and how strong it's character shines no matter how you dress. |>



Suburban Diver said:


> ...
> The 775 and DSOFM


Nice color match, strap to dial and overall and thank you for sharing! I think it's our first Turtle on the moon. 



Galaga said:


> Do you guys think that a 775 would look good on a tropic?





babola said:


> It would look fantastic.


+1 b-)

As babola said, there were pictures, I'm showing some of them now on the WatchGecko Tropic, but if you go for one, go for the new one from Uncle Seiko. That's definitely the most beautiful Tropic you can buy these days, see babola's fabulous review: Uncle Seiko Tropic rubber straps - review

















































































WatchGecko Tropic - Uncle Seiko Waffle - Uncle Seiko XGL-731 Tire Tread (left to right):









But as Cobia mentioned, the old style Waffle strap is megavintage-cool (as is my current XGL-731):









So far I have never made pictures of my SRP775 with the Waffle strap as I bought the Waffle for my SRP777 (sold), but then came the XGL-731.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

and









are both primo choices. but basically any black rubber strap is capable of looking sharp on a diver like this.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

I’m now leaning towards having this watch on a strap rather than steel. Any black strap really makes this watch pop in photos.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Galaga said:


> I'm now leaning towards having this watch on a strap rather than steel. Any black strap really makes this watch pop in photos.


Yeah, they were designed with black rubbers. There were no bracelets on Seiko divers until the late 80ties roundabout and it shows: The case is such a special character and by filling an end-link between the lugs, you're muting this strongly. Keeping a contrast in between amplifies the real thing and is much more visual fun. Of course you can achieve this with any strap, a Nato would also do the job.

If you have a look at #2 of this thread you will see two further nice options, the WatchGecko/Bonetto Zuludiver #317 and #284. ( The latter is a remake of the Seiko DAL-1BP, which was the classic strap on Seiko divers three decades ago.)

Some pictures:

































Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

Galaga said:


> I'm now leaning towards having this watch on a strap rather than steel. Any black strap really makes this watch pop in photos.


Unlike you to change your mind!

The beauty of the Turtle is the drilled lugs and the ability to swap out straps and bracelets with ease. Get the Super Jubilee and also try the watch on black rubber. I heard you had a nice OEM for that purpose.

If you like it on rubber, get a tropic or waffle or both.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

JimmyMack75 said:


> Unlike you to change your mind!
> 
> The beauty of the Turtle is the drilled lugs and the ability to swap out straps and bracelets with ease. Get the Super Jubilee and also try the watch on black rubber. I heard you had a nice OEM for that purpose.
> 
> ...


I'm getting this

https://www.watchgecko.com/bonetto-cinturini-284-watch-strap.php

A black for the 775 and a blue for the PADI. The free NATO when you spend over £50 you can have for your services.

I'll get the Super Jubilee later after I sell the OEM steel.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> I'm getting this
> 
> https://www.watchgecko.com/bonetto-cinturini-284-watch-strap.php
> 
> ...


Just my opinion but the black stock rubber is way better than those, the stock is one of the best seiko have made, the round vents also suit the watch a lot more than those square vents, but im a real traditionalist with rubber and love the vintage and retro look.
Id understand why youd want these for colours but i highly doubt the black one will be better than your stock, and it definitely wont look better imo.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> I'm getting this
> 
> https://www.watchgecko.com/bonetto-cinturini-284-watch-strap.php
> 
> ...


Just my opinion but the black stock rubber is way better than those, the stock is one of the best seiko have made, the round vents also suit the watch a lot more than those square vents, but im a real traditionalist with rubber and love the vintage and retro look.
Id understand why youd want these for colours but i highly doubt the black one will be better than your stock, and it definitely wont look better imo.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> I'm getting this
> 
> https://www.watchgecko.com/bonetto-cinturini-284-watch-strap.php
> 
> ...


Do you like the isofrane style straps, you can buy the copies for $15 which are very good.
Or the originals for about $130


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Ok. I'll keep the original Seiko rubber for the 775 but the PADI needs something.

Which colour from this range:

https://www.watchgecko.com/bonetto-cinturini-284-watch-strap.php


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Galaga said:


> I'm getting this
> 
> https://www.watchgecko.com/bonetto-cinturini-284-watch-strap.php
> 
> ...


Good choice, BTW have you also looked at Seiko DALBP1?

One thing to keep in mind is while WG 284 (replica of the Seiko flat-vent Z-22 and DALBP1) is great strap in its own right, the floppy, sticky, soft effect of the vulcanized rubber is a pain when handling the strap and adjusting the keeper.

On another hand, best to try it for yourself and decide. I have and enjoy both for different reasons.

Cheers!


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Ok. I'll keep the original Seiko rubber for the 775 but the PADI needs something.
> 
> Which colour from this range:
> 
> https://www.watchgecko.com/bonetto-cinturini-284-watch-strap.php


Blue from that range but id be going an isofrane or one or the orbis morgan isofrane clones, these are nice thick rubber, exactly the same as the originals in the 60s, these are solid straps but id only buy the clones as the originals are over 100.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Personally reckon the look super on iso's.


----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

I love the supple feel of the Turtle stock rubber strap, but I have noticed that because it's so 'squishy', I am able to manipulate the spring bar by pulling down and across. The strap grips the spring bar and can release it. A little worrying.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

JimmyMack75 said:


> I love the supple feel of the Turtle stock rubber strap, but I have noticed that because it's so 'squishy', I am able to manipulate the spring bar by pulling down and across. The strap grips the spring bar and can release it. A little worrying.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


Really? that sounds a bit dodgy, ive only handled them in the shop and they felt great, i liked the metal keeper too..
Well if Galaga doesnt like the one you gave him hes free to send it to me, ill put it to good use lol.

I think these 775 look great on the stock bracelet, gives it the upmarket feel, i like the uncle seiko waffles too, cery in character with the watch.

You getting anymore turtles to mod up?

You got any isofranes or clones?


----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Really? that sounds a bit dodgy, ive only handled them in the shop and they felt great, i liked the metal keeper too..
> Well if Galaga doesnt like the one you gave him hes free to send it to me, ill put it to good use lol.
> 
> I think these 775 look great on the stock bracelet, gives it the upmarket feel, i like the uncle seiko waffles too, cery in character with the watch.
> ...


Not getting any more .......at this stage! I really want to do a Willard but can't get either the sbdc027 hands or the Stargate dial. Too many people using those gorgeous baton hands for Willards and SPB mods.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

since i never ended up with the stock rubber strap (i bought the 2 of the original 4 that had bracelets =|) I did try the WatchGecko 284 and... it's top quality, but _just_ too long to be annoying and not a style i want to wear every day. also, i went with grey -- which can pass for black in some situations -- when i really should have gone with simple black.

















the grey might look a little better on the 777. or I guess the Zimbe even though it comes with it's own grey strap. looks Ok on the 773.


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Another 775 weekend.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Trigger pulled. Delivery next week.


I heard somebody got their gilt!

Give us a run down in the best 775 thread on the internet of you initial thoughts?

Exceeded your expectations or not?


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

Enjoying a new pair of Bose headphones.

Anyhow at the moment this watch has claimed itself as king atop the rest of my collection.The combat sub prepares for war ;-)


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

*@all*: Thanks for all contributions and discussions! Have a great weekend everyone! |>



Spirit of the Watch said:


> Enjoying a new pair of Bose headphones.


Not a fan of most of their stuff, but I heard good things from folks I know about these earphones. Have fun! b-)



Spirit of the Watch said:


> Anyhow at the moment this watch has claimed itself as king atop the rest of my collection.The combat sub prepares for war


LOL! 

Another 775 weekend (to quote a good friend mine):









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Wooden_spoon (Oct 19, 2017)

oldfatherthames said:


> *@all*: Thanks for all contributions and discussions! Have a great weekend everyone! |>
> 
> Not a fan of most of their stuff, but I heard good things from folks I know about these earphones. Have fun! b-)
> 
> ...










just picked up this Horween strap from PitonSupplyCo on Etsy. Fast shipping and reasonably priced. Super comfortable and soft and made in USA! Highly recommended!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

oldfatherthames said:


> Not a fan of most of their stuff, but I heard good things from folks I know about these earphones. Have fun! b-)


My friend I couldn't care about most of over-engineered, artificial sound equipment Bose makes, but you'd need a hammer and a chisel to pry their QC 35's from my ears. ;-)


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

babola said:


> My friend I couldn't care about most of over-engineered, artificial sound equipment Bose makes, but you'd need a hammer and a chisel to pry their QC 35's from my ears. ;-)


As an owner of the qc15s and qc20s I wholeheartedly agree. Bose leads the market in noise isolation. I might buy the 35s at some point. The 25s are currently on sale for $170 but I'm unimpressed with them.


----------



## Rale (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

First impressions are that this turtle is the classiest of them all.

The bezel I think is the weakest part of the turtle but somehow the shine goes with the 775. It goes well with the gilt accents and the polished links of the OEM bracelet.

The dial and the subtle accents around the indices and the Seiko gold lettering is the highlight for me. The bezel insert in the wild look magnificent. Almost a bronze colour even though they look yellow in many pictures.

I prefer the watch on a bracelet but will still buy an Uncle Seiko tropic and see how it goes.

This is also the only turtle where modding is in my view almost blasphemous to the Gilt Goddess.

Just a side note. My good mate and modder, JimmyMack75 was so mesmerised by her that he ordered one of her sisters on the spot before he finished his coffee.

That is the impact that this beauty has on Seiko enthusiasts.

To Bernd, Cobia and other contributors to this thread, I say thank you. 

This iteration of the turtle is truly special.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> View attachment 12671945
> View attachment 12671947
> View attachment 12671949
> View attachment 12671951
> ...


BOOOOOOOOOOOOM!!!!!

Looks awesome! im stoked youre stoked mate, thats a record long post for you on WUS lol, you must be stoked lol.

Haha i knew jimmy would want one when he saw it, thats why i asked him has he seen it yet lol, he told me he was checking it out when he saw you yesterday.

Its got the Ron Bergundy feel this model, its super cool, its a watch ive liked more and more since i got it, and i loved it when i got it, im so glad you like it.

Yeah the light bronze chapter ring and dial markers look great, they really unclutter the watch, they make the creme markers pop more because they are so faint.


----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

Cobia said:


> BOOOOOOOOOOOOM!!!!!
> 
> Looks awesome! im stoked youre stoked mate, thats a record long post for you on WUS lol, you must be stoked lol.
> 
> ...


I showed Galaga the issue with the silicone strap today. Grasp the strap near the spring bar and pull across the spring bar and the thing unhitches, because the strap compresses and grips the spring bar. It does not inspire confidence for wearing in the surf.

People with the Turtle on rubber, try it yourself. Big shame because the premium silicon is so comfortable.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

JimmyMack75 said:


> I showed Galaga the issue with the silicone strap today. Grasp the strap near the spring bar and pull across the spring bar and the thing unhitches, because the strap compresses and grips the spring bar. It does not inspire confidence for wearing in the surf.
> 
> People with the Turtle on rubber, try it yourself. Big shame because the premium silicon is so comfortable.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> View attachment 12671945
> View attachment 12671947
> View attachment 12671949
> View attachment 12671951
> ...


Just noticed the near perfect alignment Galaga, you got another good one!


----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

Cobia said:


> JimmyMack75 said:
> 
> 
> > I showed Galaga the issue with the silicone strap today. Grasp the strap near the spring bar and pull across the spring bar and the thing unhitches, because the strap compresses and grips the spring bar. It does not inspire confidence for wearing in the surf.
> ...


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

JimmyMack75 said:


> Cobia said:
> 
> 
> > I absolutely think that friction could cause the strap to snag the spring bar and result in loss.
> ...


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Just noticed the near perfect alignment Galaga, you got another good one!


I think the alignment is bang on. Creation Watches provided a great product, again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spencer70 (Jul 12, 2017)

I really like this turtle. So light on nylon you forget about it. Classic Seiko looks. A go anywhere, do anything watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

My new SRP775. The only modification I have made, much to the chagrin of my purist friend Galaga, is the One Second Closer coin edge bezel from Krzysztof. I think it adds beauty. Still undecided about a sapphire, either bevelled dome or smooth dome. I'll stick with the hardlex for a little while.










Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

JimmyMack75 said:


> My new SRP775. The only modification I have made, much to the chagrin of my purist friend Galaga, is the One Second Closer coin edge bezel from Krzysztof. I think it adds beauty. Still undecided about a sapphire, either bevelled dome or smooth dome. I'll stick with the hardlex for a little while.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice Jimmy, gee that was quick! shes a dreamboat mate, congrats.
Is that the original insert? coin edge looks great but im not sure it looks better than stock, but im a bit bias as i generally like to keep things stock.


----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Very nice Jimmy, gee that was quick! shes a dreamboat mate, congrats.
> Is that the original insert? coin edge looks great but im not sure it looks better than stock, but im a bit bias as i generally like to keep things stock.


Original insert. The difference between the stock bezel and custom machined bezel is chalk and cheese in my opinion. The bezel on the Turtle is, for me, the only thing that lets them down.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

JimmyMack75 said:


> My new SRP775. The only modification I have made, much to the chagrin of my purist friend Galaga, is the One Second Closer coin edge bezel from Krzysztof. I think it adds beauty. Still undecided about a sapphire, either bevelled dome or smooth dome. I'll stick with the hardlex for a little while.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did a sapphire on my old 775 and preferred the hardlex










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> I did a sapphire on my old 775 and preferred the hardlex
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a bevelled dome on my 777. I tried a smooth dome on a PADI, but wasn't as enamoured with it. I absolutely love the look of the bevel on this watch. Along with the subtle hint of blue AR. To the point where the hardlex on my new 775 seems dull. I know a lot of people prefer the flat hardlex, though. To me, the coin edge and bevelled crystal takes my 777 to what a 'Premium Turtle' would be if it existed. I just love wearing it and admiring it - to the detriment of a lot of my other, more expensive pieces.









Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Chagrin ? Enamoured ? I’ve never used those words in my life and neither have you until you ate that thesaurus. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

Galaga said:


> Chagrin ? Enamoured ? I've never used those words in my life and neither have you until you ate that thesaurus.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's called English as a first language 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

JimmyMack75 said:


> It's called English as a first language
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


 ајде не сери

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Anyway this is my take. 

The turtle does not necessarily need to be modded because it’s basically an amazing tool watch with plenty of character. 

Modding it is like putting lipstick on a pig. It becomes arguably a more handsome pig but it’s still a pig. 

If you want your Seiko to go to the next level, buy a Shogun or the SPB051/53. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

Galaga said:


> Anyway this is my take.
> 
> The turtle does not necessarily need to be modded because it's basically an amazing tool watch with plenty of character.
> 
> ...


I don't like the Shogun or the SPB in its stock form. Those hands are fugly. So I'd have to put lipstick on the SPB too. I've gotten over my modding phase of trying to make Seikos not look like Seikos. But a bit of window dressing to improve the watch, with mainly Seiko OEM parts...to make a Commodore a HSV....that's a good thing for me.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

JimmyMack75 said:


> I don't like the Shogun or the SPB in its stock form. Those hands are fugly. So I'd have to put lipstick on the SPB too. I've gotten over my modding phase of trying to make Seikos not look like Seikos. But a bit of window dressing to improve the watch, with mainly Seiko OEM parts...to make a Commodore a HSV....that's a good thing for me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


A Seiko diver is not a Commodore. It's more like a reliable Toyota., maybe even a Subaru. All you are doing is tinting the windows and putting on unnecessary wheels you bought from Tempe Tyres.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

Galaga said:


> A Seiko diver is not a Commodore. It's more like a reliable Toyota., maybe even a Subaru. All you are doing is tinting the windows and putting on unnecessary wheels you bought from Tempe Tyres.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


JimmyMack mods = Toyota Racing Development

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

PP - Bentley 
Rolex - Mercedes Benz
Omega - BMW
Seiko - Toyota
Grand Seiko - Lexus


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

And to think some nerds out there that say the same things all the time have a watch channel on YouTube whilst Jimmy and I are doing this for free. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

Vostok = Lada

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

I see there's lots of modder-talk goin' on. Go ahead, friends! :-d



Galaga said:


> ...
> First impressions are that this turtle is the classiest of them all.
> ...


Galaga, I beg your pardon, I'm really late, but heartfelt congratulations from over here - enjoy da cool thing! b-)|>



Spencer70 said:


> I really like this turtle. So light on nylon you forget about it. Classic Seiko looks. A go anywhere, do anything watch.


Spencer, thank for sharing. Totally agree, and hey, it's not modded! 



JimmyMack75 said:


> My new SRP775. The only modification I have made, much to the chagrin of my purist friend Galaga, is the One Second Closer coin edge bezel from Krzysztof. I think it adds beauty.


Yep, that coin bezel is really nice! b-)

I'm drowning in heavy X-mas business these days, but here's a quick new one:









Have a great weekend everybody!

Cheers
Bernd

Ah and there's one more thing:

As some of you here like the A-13A, my new Pilot, I want to share this lume-shot also here:


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Tag Heuer - VW


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Just ordered a tropic strap from Uncle Seiko. I think it should go well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Galaga said:


> Just ordered a tropic strap from Uncle Seiko. I think it should go well.


Ah, nah, don't think so! 🤡


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

oldfatherthames said:


> I see there's lots of modder-talk goin' on. Go ahead, friends! :-d
> 
> Galaga, I beg your pardon, I'm really late, but heartfelt congratulations from over here - enjoy da cool thing! b-)|>
> 
> ...


Good to see you round brother, what line of business are you in if you dont mind me asking?
I reckon you could sell ice to Eskimo's Bernd lol


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> PP - Bentley
> Rolex - Mercedes Benz
> Omega - BMW
> Seiko - Toyota
> ...


I reckon Seiko divers need a bit more cred than the toyota label, fair enough for the rest of their watches but not their divers.

Their divers have rich history, they are viewed in the diving and spearo community as basically being pierless, they have a lot more style and charm than toyota and im a toyota fan.

As far as divers go, seiko are the absolute real deal, out in the boat or at the spearo club they are considered the ducks guts and have been thoughout the 70s and 80s in Australia.

Im not really sure what car company id liken them too.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> ајде не сери
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

It's Serbian.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Cobia said:


> Good to see you round brother, what line of business are you in if you dont mind me asking?
> I reckon you could sell ice to Eskimo's Bernd lol


Haha, no, no, I'm selling extinguishers to the devil. Big customer!

Friend, I don't want to share this in public, but I will be happy to drop you a pm. I'm self-employed, independent so to say.



Cobia said:


> Im not really sure what car company id liken them too.


Over here it's a Volvo V70, last one of the good old full metal jacket generation. Had a V240 before. Pictures are a bit older, but I was so proud way back then when I got it, that I drove off the road to get a nice background. ;-)

















Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## mfunnell (Jun 8, 2017)

Cobia said:


> ..as basically being pierless..


:-s Does this mean I can't dive from a pier while wearing a Seiko? :-s:roll::-s That seems restrictive...

...Mike


----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

mfunnell said:


> :-s Does this mean I can't dive from a pier while wearing a Seiko? :-s:roll::-s That seems restrictive...
> 
> ...Mike


You have to belly-flop or bomb with a Seiko.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> It's Serbian.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

mfunnell said:


> :-s Does this mean I can't dive from a pier while wearing a Seiko? :-s:roll::-s That seems restrictive...
> 
> ...Mike


Bwahahaha, shocking spelling from me, just giving myself an uppercut lol


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

oldfatherthames said:


> Haha, no, no, I'm selling extinguishers to the devil. Big customer!
> 
> Friend, I don't want to share this in public, but I will be happy to drop you a pm. I'm self-employed, independent so to say.
> 
> ...


Bet you had a few randy romps in this puppy you randy devil lol, we call these 'shaggin wagons' over here my friend, back seats down, little mattress in the back with plastic sheets, soft rear suspension.........BOOOM!!!


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

oldfatherthames said:


> Haha, no, no, I'm selling extinguishers to the devil. Big customer!
> 
> Friend, I don't want to share this in public, but I will be happy to drop you a pm. I'm self-employed, independent so to say.
> 
> ...


Heres our version mate, one of the most iconic Aussie made cars in history, a lot of Aussies were conceived in these, ive got a cousin who was..the ultimate shaggin wagon.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

I saw my first Ribald magazine in the back of a Sandman.


----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

Galaga said:


> I saw my first Ribald magazine in the back of a Sandman.


🤣🤣

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Cobia said:


> Bet you had a few randy romps in this puppy you randy devil lol, we call these 'shaggin wagons' over here my friend, back seats down, little mattress in the back with plastic sheets, soft rear suspension.........BOOOM!!!


MUAHAHAHA!

- enviado desde mi iPhone -


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Cobia said:


> I reckon Seiko divers need a bit more cred than the toyota label, fair enough for the rest of their watches but not their divers.
> 
> Their divers have rich history, they are viewed in the diving and spearo community as basically being pierless, they have a lot more style and charm than toyota and im a toyota fan.
> 
> ...


Nah mate Seikos are definitely Toyotas, and the Divers are the LandCruisers in the lineup... my 6309 is like a 40 series that looks a little rough but is still going strong, these SRP turtles are the FJ cruisers (fun, offroad capable and not too dear), Samurais are the Klugers, 51/53 = Prado (very nice looking in the city but not so pricey that you're scared to take it on the beach now and then), Tunas are the 70 series (built like a brick sh!thouse, available new but with only slight cosmetic changes over the last 30 years) and the MM is a Sahara with all the fruit (yeah it's more than capable, but the damn thing costs so much that nine out of ten aren't gonna leave the city limits)...

Oh, and of course the SKX007 is a Hilux ;-)

I mean, seriously Cobia if you don't believe me just look at this:








=















=


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Soo...after some really interesting depictions of Serbian drunken pigs in clothes and Aussies love-mobiles...back on topic. b-)

'Gurtle' on vintage simple-stitch dark brown shoes.


----------



## Zack9 (Nov 26, 2017)

Wow! Nice review!


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

Galaga said:


> A Seiko diver is not a Commodore. It's more like a reliable Toyota., maybe even a Subaru. All you are doing is tinting the windows and putting on unnecessary wheels you bought from Tempe Tyres.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Durable and gets the job done. Vs. Flashy and constant maintenance. Well said ;-)


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

Cobia said:


> Heres our version mate, one of the most iconic Aussie made cars in history, a lot of Aussies were conceived in these, ive got a cousin who was..the ultimate shaggin wagon.
> 
> View attachment 12681341
> 
> ...


I watch a lot of John Cadogan videos on YouTube and it sounds like it's game over for Holden.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

What my Turtles been up to lately














At work 







Giving the middle finger to school







And leaving work ;-)


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> I watch a lot of John Cadogan videos on YouTube and it sounds like it's game over for Holden.


Yeah its not looking good, labour costs are too high here, we just cant compete with the competition.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

Cobia said:


> Yeah its not looking good, labour costs are too high here, we just cant compete with the competition.


Tbf, it sounds like people are wising up to the low quality products relative to price that Holden has put out in recent years


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

BREAKING NEWS GENTS!!

Seiko has just announced the mini turtle which is great for those who the turtles a bit big for, its official, and a lovely grey standard turtle, dial looks a bit like the 62mas reissue dial.
Also talk of a new turtle batman, i havnt seen the pics yet.

Check out the 'new and upcoming seiko thread'


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Cobia said:


> BREAKING NEWS GENTS!!
> 
> Seiko has just announced the mini turtle which is great for those who the turtles a bit big for, its official, and a lovely grey standard turtle, dial looks a bit like the 62mas reissue dial.
> Also talk of a new turtle batman, i havnt seen the pics yet.
> ...


Here you go.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Cobia said:


> BREAKING NEWS GENTS!!
> 
> Seiko has just announced the mini turtle which is great for those who the turtles a bit big for, its official, and a lovely grey standard turtle, dial looks a bit like the 62mas reissue dial.
> Also talk of a new turtle batman, i havnt seen the pics yet.
> ...


Seiko model nomenclature never ceases to surprise...SRPC23/25 for the 2 new 44mm Turtles...really?
Mind boggles.

As for the new mini-Turtles, I am trying to get myself to like them, really trying, but it's not working at the moment, sorry.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

babola said:


> Seiko model nomenclature never ceases to surprise...SRPC23/25 for the 2 new 44mm Turtles...really?
> Mind boggles.
> 
> As for the new mini-Turtles, I am trying to get myself to like them, really trying, but it's not working at the moment, sorry.


New ninja turtles arnt for me either, a bit too small for me but im happy for the people who were calling out for seiko to go smaller, shows seikos listening.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

babola said:


> Soo...after some really interesting depictions of Serbian drunken pigs in clothes and Aussies love-mobiles...back on topic. b-)
> 
> 'Gurtle' on vintage simple-stitch dark brown shoes.


Great combination. What this picture proves to me is that the original Seiko bezel does not need to be changed with the Gilt Goddess. It goes more with the 775 than any other turtle.

PS what strap is that ?


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

dsquared24 said:


> Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the grey dial a lot but looks like theyve gone creme lume, i would have gone green tint personally.
Also think a slightly thicker crown would have looked better on the minis, they look pretty good though, bit of an aquadive feel, i think they will be huge sellers, bit too small for me though.


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Cobia said:


> I like the grey dial a lot but looks like theyve gone creme lume, i would have gone green tint personally.
> Also think a slightly thicker crown would have looked better on the minis, they look pretty good though, bit of an aquadive feel, i think they will be huge sellers, bit too small for me though.


I also like the look of the grey dial and reckon the sunburst batman would look cool with the SRP777 bezel insert, but it's still way too early to tell for sure - real life pics will be much better than the stock Seiko shots.

I'm not too sure about the mini-turtles, I have pretty small wrists (for example the SBDC divers were a little too long lug to lug in person) but the original and reissue turtles have such short lugs I can't imagine I'd want them to be any smaller than the 6309 which is only marginally shorter than the SRP turtles.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

khd said:


> I also like the look of the grey dial and reckon the sunburst batman would look cool with the SRP777 bezel insert, but it's still way too early to tell for sure - real life pics will be much better than the stock Seiko shots.
> 
> I'm not too sure about the mini-turtles, I have pretty small wrists (for example the SBDC divers were a little too long lug to lug in person) but the original and reissue turtles have such short lugs I can't imagine I'd want them to be any smaller than the 6309 which is only marginally shorter than the SRP turtles.


Haha yeah seiko must have generally the worst stock pics of anybody, its unusual for a Japanese company.
Bernds and many others here pics smack seikos out of the park.

I know what your saying about the lugs but ive noticed heaps of people in wrist shots wearing turtles that looked a bit big on them, these will be a big success im guessing.


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

As of now no need for a baby turtle for me.

Following Babolas recommendation I just equipped my classic size SRP777 with a DAL1BP (ordered from Japan for very little money) and quite like the the classic flat vent tool feeling so far.

Cheers everyone

View attachment DSC03118.jpg


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

lipschitz said:


> As of now no need for a baby turtle for me.
> 
> Following Babolas recommendation I just equipped my classic size SRP777 with a DAL1BP (ordered from Japan for very little money) and quite like the the classic flat vent tool feeling so far.
> 
> ...


Perfect strap for that watch, my friend!


----------



## adilbhatti (Oct 10, 2017)

Really sweet Turtle


----------



## tenderfoot (Jul 6, 2017)

Cobia said:


> babola said:
> 
> 
> > Seiko model nomenclature never ceases to surprise...SRPC23/25 for the 2 new 44mm Turtles...really?
> ...


I'm one of those with smaller wrists. But these new minis don't appeal to me either. Especially dislike the cyclops. I'll probably still try them on if I see one at an AD, but I'm not optimistic.

My 775 on the way to work!


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)




----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)




----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

I'll be trying out new straps all week.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

775 on Uncle Seiko Tropic. I love it on this strap. The tropic actually looks like leather. It's a little stiff at first but overall I'm very satisfied.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> 775 on Uncle Seiko Tropic. I love it on this strap. The tropic actually looks like leather. It's a little stiff at first but overall I'm very satisfied.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Happy you like it mate, i'll have to see one in the flesh, looks good on the gilt.
You tried the waffle on the padi yet?


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

Of all the straps I've bought this matches the color scheme the best for this watch, imho.


----------



## Zulu15 (Nov 9, 2015)

Will either buy this and replace the bezel with a maroon one like black bay or buy the 773 blue one.
Hmm


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Hey, my dear friends, I'm alive! 

I'll get a chance to be as active as I ever was when the X-Mas business will be over. Thank you all for your great contributions and pictures! b-)|>

Of course I would not dare to return without a picture ... Sunday, olive Sunday:









And please excuse, that I cannot make it exclusively Turtle, but I know, that some of you like my A-13A and that others here are also into canvas straps. So I want to show also pictures of my A-13A on two new canvas straps that I received two days ago from redrockstraps.

Dan Barr, the maker, is totally awesome and I cannot recommend him strong enough - really, he's a hero when it comes to work for your satisfaction! And he has quite a lot nice stuff, that is not shown on his Etsy store, which I linked above. If you looking for something different and special, just ask Dan-the-man. ;-)

As in my case I: was looking for an olive canvas, but it should not be too green, not too brown and not something too bright khaki. I wanted olive, but the main impact should be muddy with a scent of grey. Friends, you know me, I'm complicated. ;-)
He offered me canvas from an old U.S. army medic bag from the Vietnam War era and I went with the slightly more brown piece from the inside (or front probably) as well as with the slightly more green part from the rear of the bag.
For the first one I decided for a dark brown stitching, but for the second I asked Dan to make choice for me from a preselection of threads I noted, because he knows the stuff and I totally trusted his taste. And he did the second one with a light-bronze stitching and this is supersexy!

So here we go with my new made-to-measure straps. I wanted to apply my own buckles, so these are not from redrockstraps and he made the holes smaller matching my smaller buckle's thorn. Straps are 20 mm, so it makes no sense to show them on my Turtle.

First strap:

















Second strap:









Warm regards to you all!
Bernd


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

oldfatherthames said:


> Hey, my dear friends, I'm alive!
> 
> I'll get a chance to be as active as I ever was when the X-Mas business will be over. Thank you all for your great contributions and pictures! b-)|>
> 
> ...


Ah Bernd, nice to see you back... and yep, that A13A looks sweet on the canvas straps. The Vietnam-war era canvas is the perfect fit given the history of the Waltham A-13A, so many of those clocks were used in US aircraft during that conflict. Also that strapmaker really does know his stuff, the second one with the contrast stitch looks great!

PS its funny, obviously we kept hanging out here while you were gone, and now you're back I have a feeling I haven't felt for many years... that one you had as a teenager when your parents leave you with the house and so you throw a big party; of course you clean up in the morning and top up the liquor bottles in the cabinet with water or tea before they get back but you're never quite sure you've got everything squared away so you glance nervously at your old man as he walks in the door. On that note, probably best you don't look back through the thread... b-)


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

khd said:


> Ah Bernd, nice to see you back... and yep, that A13A looks sweet on the canvas straps. The Vietnam-war era canvas is the perfect fit given the history of the Waltham A-13A, so many of those clocks were used in US aircraft during that conflict. Also that strapmaker really does know his stuff, the second one with the contrast stitch looks great!


Yes and yes! In natural light or with flash you can see the real olive and the orange threads against that is very beautiful:









These straps are so great, I'm on fire and already planning another order. There will be a dark charcoal grey and another one. Over Christmas I will have contemplated about the seams. ;-)



khd said:


> PS its funny, obviously we kept hanging out here while you were gone, and now you're back I have a feeling I haven't felt for many years... that one you had as a teenager when your parents leave you with the house and so you throw a big party; of course you clean up in the morning and top up the liquor bottles in the cabinet with water or tea before they get back but you're never quite sure you've got everything squared away so you glance nervously at your old man as he walks in the door. On that note, probably best you don't look back through the thread... b-)


MUAHAHAHA! Thank you! I felt that I was missing something. It's good to be back! 

And deep down you knew it all the time: This place is for party! |>

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

oldfatherthames said:


> View attachment 12741343


Love the strap. If i ask for the Bernd special will he know what i want?

I'm ordering!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Love the strap. If i ask for the Bernd special will he know what i want?
> 
> I'm ordering!


Cool, you will receive something beautiful!

Yes, he has my data, as I know because I asked him for my next order. He also knows my pictures, if you want to link him one from here as an example.

This one he hasn't seen, as I made it right now for you:









Both canvas are from the same vintage medic bag, just from different sections. (Note, that I may have mixed up the sections in my prior post.)

As you could already see from the pics above, the top one is a bit more brown-grey and has _'dark brown'_ stitching, the bottom one now mounted on the A-13A is more olive and the seams are called _'light bronze'_. If you tell Dan the stitching from these, he will definitely identify the matching canvas.

I made the picture to show you the differences side by side and because the top canvas will be a hit with the light bronze threads also. 

Btw, I made this picture rather huge, view it at full resolution. Picture is white balance corrected and made using flash as it's nighttime here right now.

Cheers
Bernd

... one more:


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

oldfatherthames said:


> ... olive and the seams are called _'light bronze'_.


Bernd, the 'light bronze' would look good on the 775. I know you don't like a dress watch on a NATO, or a diver on leather. How about a diver on canvas? ;-)


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

banderor said:


> Bernd, the 'light bronze' would look good on the 775. I know you don't like a dress watch on a NATO, or a diver on leather. How about a diver on canvas? ;-)


Here we go! 








(Btw, to explain the different tones, the part of the strap with the buckle 'sees' natural light, while the other half gets artificial light.)

Apart from the cosmetic issue that the strap is 20 mm, it's quite spectacular, hey? Nevertheless, for me a diver true to style needs a rubber strap, I'm not giving an inch here. ;-)

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

oldfatherthames said:


> Here we go!
> 
> View attachment 12750033
> 
> ...


Looks good but I agree with you re rubber for divers (although I also include mesh and steel bracelets). I had a couple of natos that I used to wear on my SKX007 but I stopped using them on my dive watches when I went swimming and it stayed soggy and damp for hours...really not a great feeling


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

khd said:


> Looks good but I agree with you re rubber for divers (although I also include mesh and steel bracelets). I had a couple of natos that I used to wear on my SKX007 but I stopped using them on my dive watches when I went swimming and it stayed soggy and damp for hours...really not a great feeling


you can easily accelerate the drying by pulling the strap off the watch, and pinching a towel of any material around it (or shirt, jeans, etc, anything dry) and pulling it through a couple times. it might feel wet a little longer but normally it would feel mostly dry in an hour, tops...


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

timetellinnoob said:


> you can easily accelerate the drying by pulling the strap off the watch, and pinching a towel of any material around it (or shirt, jeans, etc, anything dry) and pulling it through a couple times. it might feel wet a little longer but normally it would feel mostly dry in an hour, tops...


True... or I can just keep rubber/steel on the watches I wear to swim, and then it's dry pretty much immediately ;-)

I still like to wear a nato, but just for my flieger... it's just my personal preference, I'm sure plenty of people swim with nylon straps but it's not my thing. I've even seen waterproof leather straps advertised - I'm happy for people who like that sort of thing but to me I don't like the look of dive watches on leather so I'd never try one.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

oldfatherthames said:


> Here we go!
> 
> View attachment 12750033
> 
> ...


Happy Christmas to you my friend and to all in this thread, hope its a great one for you all.
I got a new batman srp787 for Christmas, im stoked! love it.
Any new watches for you guys for xmas?


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Cobia said:


> Happy Christmas to you my friend and to all in this thread, hope its a great one for you all.
> I got a new batman srp787 for Christmas, im stoked! love it.
> Any new watches for you guys for xmas?


C'mon Cobia, where's the pics brother?!


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

khd said:


> C'mon Cobia, where's the pics brother?!


Haha mate im in the stone age with the computer, if i take a picture on my phone, how do i get that picture onto my computer and up on the screen?, i use my ladies Mac, shes never put any pictures anywhere either, so shes no hope, we are both computer illiterate lol.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Cobia said:


> I got a new batman srp787 for Christmas, im stoked! love it.


Hey, wow, congrats! b-) ... but, where are the pics, bro?! 



Cobia said:


> Any new watches for you guys for xmas?


I ordered one of the new mini-Turtles for my pinkie. :-d

Not for me, I'm still superwowed by my A-13A, which came just this October.











Cobia said:


> Happy Christmas to you my friend and to all in this thread, hope its a great one for you all.


Thank you! |>

Yeah, happy Christmas to you and all my dear friends here! And let 2018 be a glorious year for us all! :-!









Cheers
Bernd


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Haha mate im in the stone age with the computer, if i take a picture on my phone, how do i get that picture onto my computer and up on the screen?, i use my ladies Mac, shes never put any pictures anywhere either, so shes no hope, we are both computer illiterate lol.


Download Tapatalk on your phone and press the paper clip button to add a photo.


----------



## mfunnell (Jun 8, 2017)

khd said:


> True... or I can just keep rubber/steel on the watches I wear to swim, and then it's dry pretty much immediately ;-)


True enough, and fair enough! However, when I'm at the beach catching some waves, I prefer to wear a Perlon NATO: NATO for redundancy, just in case there's a knock which pops out or breaks a springbar; and Perlon because they dry much faster than 'regular' NATOs.



khd said:


> [...]I've even seen waterproof leather straps advertised - I'm happy for people who like that sort of thing but to me I don't like the look of dive watches on leather so I'd never try one.


I can understand not liking the look of a dive watch on leather. While swimming with a waterproof leather strap is undoubtedly fine, it "looks wrong" to me too. _However_, as I noted back in post #722, I often wear my SRP775 on a Hirsch strap which has sailcloth over yellow rubber, with yellow stitching. While _technically_ the sailcloth is waterproof leather it doesn't _look_ like leather so I give it a pass ;-)

I *do* like the look of leather with a field watch, though. So I've taken to wearing mine on a different Hirsch strap (their 'Tiger') model, with waterproof leather over black rubber:








That looks the part of leather on a field watch - and I can swim with it, not fuss about it at all around water _and_ it wears comfortably in this hot, sweaty, weather we've been having lately down here (unlike regular leather, cloth straps or a steel bracelet). And for those who do like the look of leather on a dive watch (not me :-d) I guess it would provide an option with both the look they like _and_ the performance should they actually want to dive with it roll.

...Mike


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Cobia said:


> Haha mate im in the stone age with the computer, if i take a picture on my phone, how do i get that picture onto my computer and up on the screen?, i use my ladies Mac, shes never put any pictures anywhere either, so shes no hope, we are both computer illiterate lol.


two fairly simple ways, email the photo(s) from the phone to yourself then access your email on that computer, only this gets annoying if you want to post a lot of pics.

otherwise the other simple way would be have a USB cable to connect the phone to the computer, then access the photos, and drag them onto the computer to a folder of your choice and post them from that.

but basically to be honest they make it so simple these days anyone can do it. even old people can figure out "the instagrams" and "facebookers" and "twinters" with ease! ;p

edit: should also say they can be posted straight to the forums from a phone, but for me i do them through my computer because i resize them. if i posted straight from my photos they come out _enormous_ on the forums and that's kind of annoying.


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Happy Holidays everyone!


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

banderor said:


> Happy Holidays everyone!
> 
> ...


Thank you, my friend! Yeah, happy holidays! |>

--



khd said:


> Looks good but I agree with you re rubber for divers (although I also include mesh and steel bracelets). I had a couple of natos that I used to wear on my SKX007 but I stopped using them on my dive watches when I went swimming and it stayed soggy and damp for hours...really not a great feeling





timetellinnoob said:


> you can easily accelerate the drying by pulling the strap off the watch, and pinching a towel of any material around it (or shirt, jeans, etc, anything dry) and pulling it through a couple times. it might feel wet a little longer but normally it would feel mostly dry in an hour, tops...





khd said:


> True... or I can just keep rubber/steel on the watches I wear to swim, and then it's dry pretty much immediately
> 
> I still like to wear a nato, but just for my flieger... it's just my personal preference, I'm sure plenty of people swim with nylon straps but it's not my thing. I've even seen waterproof leather straps advertised - I'm happy for people who like that sort of thing but to me I don't like the look of dive watches on leather so I'd never try one.





timetellinnoob said:


> you can easily accelerate the drying by pulling the strap off the watch, and pinching a towel of any material around it (or shirt, jeans, etc, anything dry) and pulling it through a couple times. it might feel wet a little longer but normally it would feel mostly dry in an hour, tops...





mfunnell said:


> True enough, and fair enough! However, when I'm at the beach catching some waves, I prefer to wear a Perlon NATO: NATO for redundancy, just in case there's a knock which pops out or breaks a springbar; and Perlon because they dry much faster than 'regular' NATOs.
> 
> I can understand not liking the look of a dive watch on leather. While swimming with a waterproof leather strap is undoubtedly fine, it "looks wrong" to me too. However, as I noted back in post #722, I often wear my SRP775 on a Hirsch strap which has sailcloth over yellow rubber, with yellow stitching. While technically the sailcloth is waterproof leather it doesn't look like leather so I give it a pass
> 
> ...


Maybe it also is a question where someone lives. I read sometime ago, that Germany has more 'British weather' than the U.K.. There are only so few months warm enough, that a Nato or textile would dry fast and summers are often rainy. For me a rubber is just perfect, I often go public or start working, directly when I return from sports.

However, by far the ultimate reason for me why I glorify rubber straps here is for style: The Turtle on a rubber is totally iconic! It's a design-classic.

I admit it's easier to advocate this position, when you can choose from some watches to meet your style and day. I have my Railmaster as my elegant all-steel, universal all-style watch and my A13-A Chrono and Turtle for casual and sports and there's also my old Seiko Sportsman (white sunburst dial on an alligator strap) as the old-style dress-watch, though this one is a drawer-queen.

So my Turtle must not be much universal and I humbly appreciate that I can afford this small luxury.

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

oldfatherthames said:


> The Turtle on a rubber is totally iconic! It's a design-classic.


As you mentioned before Bernd, Seiko diver watches were originally _only_ offered on rubber. So rubber on a Seiko diver is the classic option. I think Seiko only began selling diver watches on metal bracelets in the 1990s. Here are catalogs from the 1960s to the mid-1980s that apparently prove the point. Screenshot below of 6309 diver is from a 1977 catalog.


----------



## Diego Ledezma (Feb 4, 2014)

Joining the club! Got my SRP775 last week as a birthday present from my wife! Love this one!


----------



## Diego Ledezma (Feb 4, 2014)

Sorry double post


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Diego Ledezma said:


> Joining the club! Got my SRP775 last week as a birthday present from my wife! Love this one! ...


Hey Diego, welcome to the club and belated happy birthday! And wow, great wife! b-)

Thank you for joining!



banderor said:


> As you mentioned before Bernd, Seiko diver watches were originally _only_ offered on rubber. So rubber on a Seiko diver is the classic option. I think Seiko only began selling diver watches on metal bracelets in the 1990s. Here are catalogs from the 1960s to the mid-1980s that apparently prove the point. Screenshot below of 6309 diver is from a 1977 catalog. ...


Yep, that is exactly my point. It was designed on rubber and you can see it. If I remember correct they showed it for a short time on the Waffle strap, but then for the longest time the flat-vent DAL1BP was the default strap. (My XGL731 is an even older Seiko design.)

I think of it as a 'design classic'. Here it is joined by another icon, the Phase 1:

















Btw, the Lamy 2000 is another classic. I forgot to add mine in the picture. 

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## MacTruck (May 1, 2007)

What an amazing pictorial this thread is. Good work.


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Cobia said:


> Haha mate im in the stone age with the computer, if i take a picture on my phone, how do i get that picture onto my computer and up on the screen?, i use my ladies Mac, shes never put any pictures anywhere either, so shes no hope, we are both computer illiterate lol.





timetellinnoob said:


> two fairly simple ways, email the photo(s) from the phone to yourself then access your email on that computer, only this gets annoying if you want to post a lot of pics.
> 
> otherwise the other simple way would be have a USB cable to connect the phone to the computer, then access the photos, and drag them onto the computer to a folder of your choice and post them from that.
> 
> ...


Haha so true guys... despite being relatively young I'm also a bit of a luddite so I normally read the forum on my laptop but login via safari on my iphone when I want to post a pic. And yes, it results in comically oversized pics just like timetellingnoob says but I can never figure out another way that doesn't take too much fcuking about.

Basically I'm too lazy for the email or USB cable methods and my phone is issued by work so I can't install tapatalk without logging an IT request... I guess what I'm trying to say is sorry, you'll all just have to put up with large terrible phone pics from me :-d

PS timetellinnoob I totally agree about the old people on facebook etc... in fact my mum is forever messaging my wife on there about banal sh i te, it's kind of why I avoid the whole social network thing... unless talking to complete strangers using pseudonyms about compulsive watch purchasing counts as social networking? If so, look at me mum, I'm social networking :-!


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

6309 Suwa signing in.


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Christmas time.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> View attachment 12756905


Such a nice watch and great watches to share with your son as he gets older.
This 775 has such a vintage vibe, looks straight out of the 70s even though they didnt have a gold model.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

oldfatherthames said:


> Hey Diego, welcome to the club and belated happy birthday! And wow, great wife! b-)
> 
> Thank you for joining!
> 
> ...


Funny you put these up, i was only just looking for a retro vibe flip clock but preferably a modern remake, preferable battery but im open to all ideas, im looking for something very kitch and 70s looking, maybe in green or brown, not sure but ive got one on the radar, any ideas bro?

On another topic, have you or anybody here ever seen a seiko with 'dancing hands'?

If you havnt do yourself a favour and google them, an absolute treat.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

khd said:


> PS timetellinnoob I totally agree about the old people on facebook etc... in fact my mum is forever messaging my wife on there about banal sh i te, it's kind of why I avoid the whole social network thing... unless talking to complete strangers using pseudonyms about compulsive watch purchasing counts as social networking? If so, look at me mum, I'm social networking :-!


Gee! I think what seriously differs us from the girls is that we're never talkin' banal sh i te here! ;-)



babola said:


> 6309 Suwa signing in.
> ...


Always a pleasure, Mr. babola! Turterella here will escort you to our VIP lounge now. 



banderor said:


> Christmas time.
> ...


Yeah, rockin' around the Christmas tree! :-!



Galaga said:


> ...


Nice! You should make strap from that. 



Cobia said:


> On another topic, have you or anybody here ever seen a seiko with 'dancing hands'?
> 
> If you havnt do yourself a favour and google them, an absolute treat.


LOL! I found a video. :-d



Cobia said:


> Funny you put these up, i was only just looking for a retro vibe flip clock but preferably a modern remake, preferable battery but im open to all ideas, im looking for something very kitch and 70s looking, maybe in green or brown, not sure but ive got one on the radar, any ideas bro?.


No, sorry! For obvious reasons I didn't look for these things. Hope you find something nice, because sometimes I see some of the 'new-retro' stuff and there's a lot of awful things out there.

If I were looking for something nice and retro, I probably would try this one: Braun BNC016 Digital VA LCD Alarm Clock - BNC016

They brought this three years ago and the style is similar to some of their greatest, the DN 42 (OMG!) and DN50 (also WOW!), but the real stuff is hard to find in good and working condition. Just like my Phase 1. Mine is working fine, but display windows became a bit blind (foggy). I wish Braun would bring back more reissues of the originals, just as they did with their calculator in 2013. (ET66 rereleased as BNE001BK.)

---

Icons:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Happy *St. Stephen's Day* (Latin Church), *Boxing Day* (the Commonwealth), *Second Christmas Day* (Germany, Poland, the Netherlands and Scandinavia) and '*gift return day*' (USA)!









Pictured

Seiko Prospex SRP775 watch
Toxic Nato 22mm straps
Lunor Model V eyeglasses
Montblanc Meisterstück Solitaire ballpen
Spector & Company journal


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

banderor said:


> Happy *St. Stephen's Day* (Latin Church), *Boxing Day* (the Commonwealth), *Second Christmas Day* (Germany, Poland, the Netherlands and Scandinavia) and '*gift return day*' (USA)!
> 
> View attachment 12757697
> 
> ...


Awesome! b-)|>


----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

I said goodbye to my 775 recently, as I found it too similar to my beloved 777 and I felt that she wouldn't get much wrist time. Someone got an absolute bargain for it too!!

Having said that, I now have the 775's tarty younger sister, the Zimbe Samurai direct from Thailand. She is quite the little hotty.









Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

JimmyMack75 said:


> I said goodbye to my 775 recently, as I found it too similar to my beloved 777 and I felt that she wouldn't get much wrist time. Someone got an absolute bargain for it too!!
> 
> Having said that, I now have the 775's tarty younger sister, the Zimbe Samurai direct from Thailand. She is quite the little hotty.
> 
> ...


Very nice jimmy, looks great mate, shes a beauty.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

JimmyMack75 said:


> I said goodbye to my 775 recently, as I found it too similar to my beloved 777 and I felt that she wouldn't get much wrist time. Someone got an absolute bargain for it too!!
> 
> Having said that, I now have the 775's tarty younger sister, the Zimbe Samurai direct from Thailand. She is quite the little hotty.
> ...


|>

I 'collect' only watches I'm wearing and I did the same thing some months ago. The SRP777 was too redundant here, I of course kept the SRP775. As I live in sin, I did not get another Seiko instead like you did.

I always adored the old Samurais, but we never met, they are quite huge. I guess that's the SRPC43K. Have fun with your golden Samurai, it's quite special! b-)

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

JimmyMack75 said:


> I said goodbye to my 775 recently, as I found it too similar to my beloved 777 and I felt that she wouldn't get much wrist time. Someone got an absolute bargain for it too!!
> 
> Having said that, I now have the 775's tarty younger sister, the Zimbe Samurai direct from Thailand. She is quite the little hotty.
> 
> ...


Is this the one that will be sold to me for 1 digibyte coin?


----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

Galaga said:


> Is this the one that will be sold to me for 1 digibyte coin?


How about an XVG instead? They're doing super at the moment.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

JimmyMack75 said:


> I said goodbye to my 775 recently, as I found it too similar to my beloved 777 and I felt that she wouldn't get much wrist time. Someone got an absolute bargain for it too!!
> 
> Having said that, I now have the 775's tarty younger sister, the Zimbe Samurai direct from Thailand. She is quite the little hotty.
> 
> ...


Nice watch, love the Zimbe version of the Samurai.

It's definitely the right time of year down here to enjoy a seafood platter, so I thought I'd better serve up some Tuna and Turtle to go with your Whale Shark... it's just a shame I don't still have a Sea Urchin :-!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

JimmyMack75 said:


> How about an XVG instead? They're doing super at the moment.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


I get the first crack at it. It's the least you can do when you strike it rich by mid-2018.

Deal?


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

OMG! Seiko is killing me: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/**new-upcoming-seiko-watches**-2393034-534.html#post44879087

SLA025, reissue of the 6159-7001. My diver dreams can't get any wetter. 

But chances are that I won't wake up from dreaming. 8L35 Hi-Beat ... Limited Edition - I have a good idea about the price of this one. Guess I'll keep on searching for a SRP775-U instead. :think:

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

oldfatherthames said:


> OMG! Seiko is killing me: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/**new-upcoming-seiko-watches**-2393034-534.html#post44879087
> 
> SLA025, reissue of the 6159-7001. My diver dreams can't get any wetter.
> 
> ...


That 6159 redo is amazing! I bet it has an amazing price tag too. I might have to do a couple of flips and reshuffles. It looks like a must!

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

oldfatherthames said:


> OMG! Seiko is killing me: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/**new-upcoming-seiko-watches**-2393034-534.html#post44879087
> 
> SLA025, reissue of the 6159-7001. My diver dreams can't get any wetter.
> 
> ...


Seiko is smashing it out of the park in the last few years, if there is a more fun brand to collect im yet to see it.
Ive said it many times, if seiko was the only brand i could buy watches from for the rest of my life id be happy as a pig in mud.
The constant stream of new releases and the quality of design is outstanding, they always keep me interested.
I dont even bother pretending to myself im done with buying new watches anymore lol, because i know Seikos got a new release coming thats going to grab my attention and suck me back in, at a price thats generally guilt free which adds to the enjoyment for me.
And these divers look as good 30 years down the track as they do new, apart from the obvious alignment dramas their quality for pricepoint is great.

LONG LIVE SEIKO!!!


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

JimmyMack75 said:


> That 6159 redo is amazing! I bet it has an amazing price tag too. I might have to do a couple of flips and reshuffles. It looks like a must!


Yep, it really is and my warmhearted wishes shall accompany you!



Cobia said:


> Seiko is smashing it out of the park in the last few years, if there is a more fun brand to collect im yet to see it.
> Ive said it many times, if seiko was the only brand i could buy watches from for the rest of my life id be happy as a pig in mud.
> The constant stream of new releases and the quality of design is outstanding, they always keep me interested.
> I dont even bother pretending to myself im done with buying new watches anymore lol, because i know Seikos got a new release coming thats going to grab my attention and suck me back in, at a price thats generally guilt free which adds to the enjoyment for me.
> ...


Bro, it's all true, but I must say that in this very moment I am totally f*cked up by Seiko. And here's why:

I love Seiko divers and I especially adore their older designs and this thread proves it. There was already a point with the release of the limited SLA017, at which I was disappointed when I saw the SBP051 & SBP053 with their different dimensions and deviant hands. But now with the SLA025 it really hurts, because this would be my dream-come-true-diver.

I have absolutely no problem with the SLA025, but it really kills me that Seiko does not offer the original design to us fans in a regular edition, that the average guy can somehow save up to. I expect Seiko to give us the 6159-7001 design in a stripped-down package: Non-limited, standard movement (6r15, whatever) and probably a screwed caseback instead of the monobloq. This would make a difference big enough, that those who can easily afford the SLA025 get their exclusive thing worth the collector's price tag.

Man, they gave us the Turtle on a budget and this is so true to the design of the 6309-7040 ... why don't they offer the 6159 to us like that. I want nothing for free, I'm totally willing to pay roundabout 1.500 dollars or even a bit more for such a 'reduced' edition. And I surely will not buy these black and blue SPB077/079 and mod MarineMaster hands into them to get somehow there without ever arriving. And no, I will never buy any hommage.

What they do here is bit like 'sorry, beautiful teeth only for the rich', if you get the idea. In these minutes of rage I'm on the verge of selling my Turtle and donate the returns to the local animal shelter, which would give me more peace of mind than simply throwing the thing out of the window. Really! *_GRRRR_*

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

oldfatherthames said:


> Yep, it really is and my warmhearted wishes shall accompany you!
> 
> Bro, it's all true, but I must say that in this very moment I am totally f*cked up by Seiko. And here's why:
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more :-|

And Seiko - great work from your design department but shame on you for letting the fcuking suits in accounting pull this sort of thing. It kind of reminds me of the route Omega took a few years back... large price rises across the board accompanied by some pretty cool historical releases with eyewatering pricetags. Seems like everyone wants to move their brands upmarket these days, but guys news flash... there's only so many oil sheikhs, Russian oligarchs and Wall Street arschlöcher out there, plus they're all busy buying diamond encrusted rose gold tourbillons anyways.


----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

I checked with Seiko Boutique Sydney today. None (SLA025) coming to Australia and AUD5500 MSRP.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## mfunnell (Jun 8, 2017)

JimmyMack75 said:


> I checked with Seiko Boutique Sydney today. None (SLA025) coming to Australia and *AUD5500 MSRP*. [my emphasis]


That is most certainly too rich for *my* blood. Oh, well. It was predictable and many here did predict it. I'm sure it'll be a great watch for those who feel like paying the freight. I don't.

...Mike


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Oh yeah!!!


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Oh yeah!!!
> 
> View attachment 12763727


You out with jimmy? or has he passed it onto you lol? looks damn fine, whats your thoughts?, its not as big as some make out, i personally love the arrow head hour hand on this model..


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Cobia said:


> You out with jimmy? or has he passed it onto you lol? looks damn fine, whats your thoughts?, its not as big as some make out, i personally love the arrow head hour hand on this model..


It's still Jimmy's.

He admitted that he bought it to spite me.

It's absolutely gorgeous. A definite step up from a turtle. Surprised me how good it was actually. Love the angular case. And the cyclops suits it whilst the bracelet is great with no polished bits. Best bezel action I've experienced from Seiko.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> It's still Jimmy's.
> 
> He admitted that he bought it to spite me.
> 
> It's absolutely gorgeous. A definite step up from a turtle. Surprised me how good it was actually. Love the angular case. And the cyclops suits it whilst the bracelet is great with no polished bits. Best bezel action I've experience from Seiko.


Haha hes one upped you lol, shes a looker, to be honest i still like the turtle better, but they are so different theres definitely room for both, doesnt have to be one or the other, they are two classic seiko designs, ill grab the padi sami soon..

Have you checked out the cool little whale shark/zimbe on the case back? looks super cool.

Agree the cyclops suits it, if youre going to buy one nows the time, they are only going to go up in value, wish i grabbed a green turtle when they first came out.

Bezel action with seiko is funny, the 4 turtles i have all have slightly different bezel actions depending on the machining but all are very solid which is great, i guess that 1/20th of a mm with machining makes all the difference, its luck of the draw i think.

Looks great on you thats for sure, perfect size imo.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

JimmyMack75 said:


> I checked with Seiko Boutique Sydney today. None (SLA025) coming to Australia and AUD5500 MSRP.


That would be cheap. This is 3.580 Euro and the SLA017 is officially 3.800 Euro and the SLA025 features the 8L55, while the SLA017 has the 8L35.



khd said:


> Couldn't agree more
> 
> And Seiko - great work from your design department but shame on you for letting the fcuking suits in accounting pull this sort of thing. It kind of reminds me of the route Omega took a few years back... large price rises across the board accompanied by some pretty cool historical releases with eyewatering pricetags. Seems like everyone wants to move their brands upmarket these days, but guys news flash... there's only so many oil sheikhs, Russian oligarchs and Wall Street arschlöcher out there, plus they're all busy buying diamond encrusted rose gold tourbillons anyways.


LOL! You made my day, thank you! 

So true. They are limiting the real thing to those who can afford the money and they fob the infantry off with those bastard editions. I don't say these SBPs aren't nice by themselves, it's just that they are marketing the spirit of the legend here but deliver mutants.

Btw, once again Seiko is missing the chance to introduce a new movement and establish a new line of quality watches. There's nothing in between the 6R15 and the 8L35. I don't care about these SBPs. 6R15 and street prices will be fine for those who like the package. I could also understand, if Seiko does not want to offer the same design for the price of an SPB077 but we have the MarineMaster, so where's the problem? Give us a non-limited 6159-7001 reissue with the same 8L35 as the MM has for the same price. That's not cheap and I'm ready.

Here's one angry man. Yesterday I already had a look, what to replace my Turtle with, if my rage will be still boiling after New Year's Eve.

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

oldfatherthames said:


> OMG! Seiko is killing me: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/**new-upcoming-seiko-watches**-2393034-534.html#post44879087
> 
> SLA025, reissue of the 6159-7001. My diver dreams can't get any wetter.
> 
> ...


It's *SRPC49* that's impressed me. The aged-look luminous hour markers are just fantastic set against the _Black Series_ PVD case and black/white/slate gray bezel. The classic orange hour hand is perfect too. If it has an English/Kanji day wheel, it will be amazing... Setting aside the price, the 44mm case size of *SLA025* is questionable _for me_. Maybe it will work, like it does on the SRP Turtles. But the difference in lug design makes me wonder. Also wonder how tall the case is? It sort of looks identical to MM300 case to me. No matter how great a watch looks, if it's not comfortable on my wrist it's not gonna be a "keeper."


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Sporting my 775 Turtle on a brown Casio G-Shock G-Glide zulu strap today. Comfy, double thick strap. It's a short strap and actually fits perfectly, but the end doesn't fold over like most long zulu or nato straps do. Dark chocolate is a great color combo with this watch.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Haha hes one upped you lol, shes a looker, to be honest i still like the turtle better, but they are so different theres definitely room for both, doesnt have to be one or the other, they are two classic seiko designs, ill grab the padi sami soon..
> 
> Have you checked out the cool little whale shark/zimbe on the case back? looks super cool.
> 
> ...


The step up is the quality of the piece. The Samurai definitely feels more upmarket.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Galaga said:


> The step up is the quality of the piece. The Samurai definitely feels more upmarket.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe the zimbe version is nicer but when i had the regular sammy and turtle, i thought the case work on the turtle was much better. The finishing on the sammy was very poor, almost like a molded case as opposed to machined.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> Maybe the zimbe version is nicer but when i had the regular sammy and turtle, i thought the case work on the turtle was much better. The finishing on the sammy was very poor, almost like a molded case as opposed to machined.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I agree, i dont think the samis a step up at all, they are both in the same ballpark, im not sure what extra this zimbe has apart from sapphire?
Ive handled the sami's, definitely not a step up from the turtles imo, same level seikos.


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Back in Black


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

banderor said:


> Dark chocolate is a great color combo with this watch.


Absolutely! b-)



banderor said:


> It's SRPC49 that's impressed me. The aged-look luminous hour markers are just fantastic set against the Black Series PVD case and black/white/slate gray bezel. The classic orange hour hand is perfect too. If it has an English/Kanji day wheel, it will be amazing...


PVD-/black watches are not mine, unless it's a classic Casio. Same as sandblasted cases, that why I never got the beautiful Sinn 240 ST and let that nice manual Hamilton (#4617) go. For me it there's only brushed or polished steel on my wrist.
However, I recognize the visual impact this SRPC49 has and my favorite part here is the orange minute. Though the color of the lume is very nice within the whole scheme, it's almost fake-vintage, which is a no-go for me. On the other hand, it looks a bit orange, not sure, then it would be not so faux. But then again, what's next ... pink lume? :roll:

PVD-Turtles, Mini-Turtles, they're even doing Turtles with a cyclops, Seiko is really riding the Turtle-wave. I guess that's why we have no reissue of the Willard yet.



banderor said:


> Setting aside the price, the 44mm case size of SLA025 is questionable for me. Maybe it will work, like it does on the SRP Turtles. But the difference in lug design makes me wonder. Also wonder how tall the case is? It sort of looks identical to MM300 case to me. No matter how great a watch looks, if it's not comfortable on my wrist it's not gonna be a "keeper."


44 mm seems very much like the original, tough I have seen also 43,5 mm mentioned. They say 44,8 mm for the SLA025, but let's wait how they measured this.
Anyway, it's a huge thing, but that's just how it is and you know my wrist, I can wear such a hunk of a watch ... 'could', but I won't rant again.

Ok, I say goodbye ...









... 2017! Happy New Year my friends! 

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> Galaga said:
> 
> 
> > The step up is the quality of the piece. The Samurai definitely feels more upmarket.
> ...


I was in a local Seiko boutique checking out new Sammies, was wearing my original Samurai SBDA001 for comparison - I have to agree, the casework on the new model leaves much to be desired, gone are the crisp and sharp case finishing details, replaced by muted, overly rounded soft case lines. It almost feels like a replica/toy compared to the original.

High prices of late for the original SBDA Ti model sometimes reaching $1.5k+ on the secondary market have trully puzzled me for some time, now I know why.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

oldfatherthames said:


> OMG! Seiko is killing me: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/**new-upcoming-seiko-watches**-2393034-534.html#post44879087
> 
> SLA025, reissue of the 6159-7001. My diver dreams can't get any wetter.
> 
> ...


The way the SRP775-U model rarity and popularity is skyrocketing at the moment, if you wait too long you'll likely to be expected to pay the same if not more for those Turtles than for the 6159 reissue SLA025...

Just saying...


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

babola said:


> The way the SRP775-U model rarity and popularity is skyrocketing at the moment, if you wait too long you'll likely to be expected to pay the same if not more for those Turtles than for the 6159 reissue SLA025...
> 
> Just saying...


What is SRP775-U?


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

oldfatherthames said:


> PVD-/black watches are not mine, unless it's a classic Casio.


I'm also not a PVD guy, but I did feel the twinge with that new Turtle. Not in the market for one though.



> 44 mm seems very much like the original, tough I have seen also 43,5 mm mentioned. They say 44,8 mm for the SLA025, but let's wait how they measured this.


Good point, let's wait and see what it looks like in real life.



> ... 2017! Happy New Year my friends!


Happy New Year!


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

banderor said:


> babola said:
> 
> 
> > The way the SRP775-U model rarity and popularity is skyrocketing at the moment, if you wait too long you'll likely to be expected to pay the same if not more for those Turtles than for the 6159 reissue SLA025...
> ...


Mate have you been living under the rock during last few months?

Just kidding...on a more serious note that's a special 775 model made as a limited series in Seiko factory in Uganda. Similar to regular SRP775 but with special edition design elements and quirks this African factory is known for.

Hope this helps.


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

babola said:


> Mate have you been living under the rock during last few months?
> 
> Just kidding...on a more serious note that's a special 775 model made as a limited series in Seiko factory in Uganda. Similar to regular SRP775 but with special edition design elements and quirks this African factory is known for.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Picture or it's not real. ;-)


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

banderor said:


> What is SRP775-U?


 Seiko Uganda factory


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Cobia said:


> Seiko Uganda factory


 Oh, is that right? This is the only thread I follow on WUS. Hot topic on the main Turtle thread? :think:


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

banderor said:


> babola said:
> 
> 
> > Mate have you been living under the rock during last few months?
> ...


Mine is en route. Will post photos when it arrives.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

banderor said:


> Oh, is that right? This is the only thread I follow on WUS. Hot topic on the main Turtle thread? :think:


If you search uganda on here you Bandy you'll find a lot of talk about it on WUS bro from some fairly knowledgable people, Oldfatherthames has been there and got some swag and a watch.
Its not a big factory but they produce some outstanding work.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

babola said:


> Mine is en route. Will post photos when it arrives.


Cant wait to see some pics bro.


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

banderor said:


> Picture or it's not real. ;-)


That's usually true, but not this time my friend. Start here... @@@ The turtle thread @@@@ - Page 612 ... and keep reading until you piss yourself.

EDIT: Oh, I almost forgot, there actually is one pic... here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/thre...tories-4347850-post44083591.html#post44083591


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

babola said:


> The way the SRP775-U model rarity and popularity is skyrocketing at the moment, if you wait too long you'll likely to be expected to pay the same if not more for those Turtles than for the 6159 reissue SLA025...
> 
> Just saying...


Thanks for the heads-up, bro! So hard to find the SRP775-U, been searching for almost two years now. I guess both watches will stay a dream. :-(



khd said:


> EDIT: Oh, I almost forgot, there actually is one pic... here: Three different turtle factories? - Page 10


Yep and we even have a picture of the beautiful ivory U-case - handmade in good-ole African tradition, see #6172.

The U is just epic! b-)

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

SRP775U rocks









Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

JimmyMack75 said:


> SRP775U rocks..


Never has a man more trustworthy been quoted. Now I know it's for real. ;-)

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

New Year's Day Turtle.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

banderor said:


> New Year's Day Turtle.
> 
> View attachment 12772981


Very nice bro, ive just put my 775 on inspired by your picture.


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Let my pet Turtle out of its box for a couple hours tonight after work.


----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

I’ve got the two tone super jubilee from Strapcode on the way, can’t get here fast enough.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Couple of shots of a different watch...just for Bernd


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Bgsmith said:


> I've got the two tone super jubilee from Strapcode on the way, can't get here fast enough.


Looks like 2018 will be glamorous! ;-)



banderor said:


> Let my pet Turtle out of its box for a couple hours tonight after work.
> ...


Beautiful! And I feel there's something beautiful photographic goin' on here! |>



banderor said:


> New Year's Day Turtle.
> ...


First of all, I'm eased that it's not a Gold Sharpie, of course unless we're talking about the SRP775 here.

Watches with music magazines, how nice! I'm in of course! 











babola said:


> Couple of shots of a different watch...just for Bernd
> ...


You come at me in my weakest hour. You, my friend ... you are the most devilish and seductive person I can think of today! b-)

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

oldfatherthames said:


> babola said:
> 
> 
> > Couple of shots of a different watch...just for Bernd
> ...


You know that 1521 50 Atmos is a special piece ;-)

Post some pics once your arrives.

Cheers!


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Check this beauty out fellow Seikopaths, 'The Green Arrow'


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Cobia said:


> Check this beauty out fellow Seikopaths, 'The Green Arrow'
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12778339&stc=1&d=1515025819"]
> 
> ...


Goldilocks Green Arrow


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

babola said:


> You know that 1521 50 Atmos is a special piece ;-)
> 
> Post some pics once your arrives.


I know, I will. 



Cobia said:


> Check this beauty out fellow Seikopaths, 'The Green Arrow'
> 
> ...


That's a very nice green and at least it's roundabout the same prize as it's brothers. solojapan says 775 Euro including shipping, see the comments at



__ https://www.facebook.com/solojapan2016/posts/1851312091826373


.

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

oldfatherthames said:


> I know, I will.
> 
> That's a very nice green and at least it's roundabout the same prize as it's brothers. solojapan says 775 Euro including shipping, see the comments at
> 
> ...


Thanks mate, thats a fair price, shes an absolute beauty, stunning green, very tempting and theres no doubt that the price will go right up on these after the 1000 go, might be smart to get one while they are that price.

Im waiting on the 44mm versions with the 4oclock crowns that have just been announced as 44mm is better for me but these green ones look slick with the green and gold, i think they will look amazing in hand.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Cobia said:


> Thanks mate, thats a fair price, shes an absolute beauty, stunning green, very tempting and theres no doubt that the price will go right up on these after the 1000 go, might be smart to get one while they are that price.
> 
> Im waiting on the 44mm versions with the 4oclock crowns that have just been announced as 44mm is better for me but these green ones look slick with the green and gold, i think they will look amazing in hand.


Er....4 oclock crown ?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> Er....4 oclock crown ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Yes, the new 44mm models have 4 oclock crowns, they look exactly the same but 44mm and 4 oclock crowns which i love.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

What's better? The Squale 1521 50 Atmos or the Seiko SPB051/53?


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Galaga said:


> What's better? The Squale 1521 50 Atmos or the Seiko SPB051/53?
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12778799&stc=1&d=1515043598"]
> 
> ...


Mate, that's 60 Atmos, a little different dress-diver offering from Squale.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

babola said:


> Mate, that's 60 Atmos, a little different dress-diver offering from Squale.


Changed. Now what's better?

Bernd???


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> What's better? The Squale 1521 50 Atmos or the Seiko SPB051/53?
> 
> View attachment 12778799
> 
> View attachment 12778797


The squale is 500m with an ETA, some would tell you thats a cut above the 053, its a quality piece just wish there was somewhere i could try one, im worried there might be too much polished steal on it but shes a looker alright.
Having said that anything over 200m is only bragging rights as far as the 500m goes, doesnt really mean its any better.
For quality i think both are on par, both similar price too.

Genuinely a very tough choice, its neck and neck for mine, i like the seiko a bit more but id have to see the squale in hand.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Cobia said:


> The squale is 500m with an ETA, some would tell you thats a cut above the 053, its a quality piece just wish there was somewhere i could try one, *im** worried there might be **too **much polished** steel*on it but shes a looker alright.
> Having said that anything over 200m is only bragging rights as far as the 500m goes, doesnt really mean its any better.
> For quality i think both are on par, both similar price too.
> 
> Genuinely a very tough choice, its neck and neck for mine, i like the seiko a bit more but id have to see the squale in hand.


This one has a satin finish.

Squale 600 meter Professional Swiss Automatic Dive watch with 44mm Satin Case #Matic-Black-Sat


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Galaga said:


> What's better? The Squale 1521 50 Atmos or the Seiko SPB051/53?
> 
> View attachment 12779153
> 
> View attachment 12778797


That definitely is a 50 atmos

http://www.gnomonwatches.com/squale-watches/50-atmos-blue-opaco-super-matte

Personally the blue color of the Seiko is more appealing but Squale's case design is just a little nicer to me. The lume on Seiko will be better. I'm not interested in the squale matte finish because it will be hard to refinish if scratched but seiko's diashield presents the same issue so that is a draw. I used to own a 30 atmos gmt and it was excellent quality. Lots of people i trust think really highly of the Seiko 053.

Creation watches has the 053 on sale so it will be much less $ than the squale if price is a factor

http://www.creationwatches.com/prod...spb053-spb053j1-spb053j-mens-watch-12247.html

If they are even to you, I would go for a preowned squale. Resell if you dont like it. The Seiko will be around for a while so no rush in buying.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> This one has a satin finish.
> 
> Squale 600 meter Professional Swiss Automatic Dive watch with 44mm Satin Case #Matic-Black-Sat


Thats very very nice, love the little orange highlights, seriously nice watch that id think about getting one day, very cool, id go that over the polish, this one youve linked here with the black dial/orange hand and highlights is my fav squale.
Always thought these watches have a lot of charm.

its a 50/50 toss up, id probably want both lol.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> That definitely is a 50 atmos


Galaga's original post showed 60 Atmos. He changed it now to Fiddy...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

babola said:


> Galaga's original post showed 60 Atmos. He changed it now to Fiddy...


Oh thanks.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Cobia said:


> The squale is 500m with an ETA, some would tell you thats a cut above the 053, its a quality piece just wish there was somewhere i could try one, im worried there might be too much polished steal on it but shes a looker alright.
> Having said that anything over 200m is only bragging rights as far as the 500m goes, doesnt really mean its any better.
> For quality i think both are on par, both similar price too.
> 
> Genuinely a very tough choice, its neck and neck for mine, i like the seiko a bit more but id have to see the squale in hand.





valuewatchguy said:


> Personally the blue color of the Seiko is more appealing but Squale's case design is just a little nicer to me. The lume on Seiko will be better. I'm not interested in the squale matte finish because it will be hard to refinish if scratched but seiko's diashield presents the same issue so that is a draw. I used to own a 30 atmos gmt and it was excellent quality. Lots of people i trust think really highly of the Seiko 053.
> 
> Creation watches has the 053 on sale so it will be much less $ than the squale if price is a factor
> 
> ...





Galaga said:


> Changed. Now what's better?
> 
> Bernd???


Yep, basically it's a toss up, I agree with all said before. |>

I wouldn't mind the 6R15 instead of the ETA, but for those who do not service their watches themselves or know a special address or do not want to send their watch to Seiko: The very nice thing with the ETA 2824-2 is that any good ole watchmaker around the corner can service this thing with his eyes closed. I like this aspect also with the generation my Railmaster is from, the movement is a modified ETA. 
Btw the Squale has the 2824-2 Elabore.

Originally it was the Squale Matic 60 Atmos that got me hooked on Squale classics. I adore the bezel design, just look at this vintage piece.
It's a bit bigger than the 50 Atmos, which is no issue for me given my wrist, but with it's domed-sapphire it builds 2-3 mm taller and this reissue is overall a bit too shiny for me with the polished indices against the sunburst dial. I haven't seen it in the flesh, but I think I can well imagine. Half a year ago I had a short love affair with the Tudor Black Bay Red, first version with the rose. I read all about it, viewed every picture on the web and then I went to a local jeweler and it was just too much bling. I don't wear no suits and rarely hang out at cocktail-bars. For me a diver is still a tool-watch and it must show.

I was looking for classic design and that Squale 1521A 50 Atmos totally is one. The case is watch history since the 60s and this specific model either also or maybe it dates back to the 70s, I don't know exactly. Here's a vintage Squale Marina Militare 50 Atmos.

It's classic, it's basic functional, beautiful in it's simplicity and the case is gorgeous ... and most of all: It has had no plastic surgery, no botox-hands, no nothing. I won't have to read any watch-blog-marketing-blah about how nice Squale has 'updated' this icon's face for 'the modern 21st century customer'.

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Ok, looks like I'll stay with you for a while on f21.

This morning the Squale 1521A arrived and the thing is just beautiful. I placed it very shortly on my wrist, size and appearance there was visually great. But it's too beautiful for what I'm looking for, it was not what I wanted to complete my small collection. If I had other watches, I would have surely kept that Squale, it's really a damn fine watch.

I often said here, that I want a strap true to the style of a watch. No canvas or leather on a diver for example, no matter how nice it may look. So it would have to be steel or a rubber with that Squale. The Milanaise is not really my style, so my favorite option was the Tropic strap, that gnonom-watches is showing with the product-pictures. The Squale 20 mm lug to lug, but that strap is rather 19 mm and I could see the spring-bar. What a bummer.

Overall my feelings were a bit too mixed in the end, so I sent it back.

---

Btw, a guy on the German board uhrforum was told, that the SLA025 is expected to arrive in September and price would be 5.600 Euro in Austria. To give you an idea, here in Germany the SLA017 was 3.800 Euro.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

oldfatherthames said:


> Ok, looks like I'll stay with you for a while on f21.
> 
> This morning the Squale 1521A arrived and the thing is just beautiful. I placed it very shortly on my wrist, size and appearance there was visually great. But it's too beautiful for what I'm looking for, it was not what I wanted to complete my small collection. If I had other watches, I would have surely kept that Squale, it's really a damn fine watch.
> 
> ...


Uncle seiko makes an excellent tropic strap in sizes that would fit the squale

This is the best vintage reproduction that i have tried.









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Uncle seiko makes an excellent tropic strap in sizes that would fit the squale ... This is the best vintage reproduction that i have tried.


Yes, thank you! I know that one, but it was not really the strap, that made me decide to let it go.

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

oldfatherthames said:


> Ok, looks like I'll stay with you for a while on f21.
> 
> This morning the Squale 1521A arrived and the thing is just beautiful. I placed it very shortly on my wrist, size and appearance there was visually great. But it's too beautiful for what I'm looking for, it was not what I wanted to complete my small collection. If I had other watches, I would have surely kept that Squale, it's really a damn fine watch.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear it didnt work out mate, did you have a look at the saturn one that looks bead or sand blasted?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Post a picture of the Squale please Bernd? I’m interested to see which one you bought and sent back.


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

oldfatherthames said:


> Ok, looks like I'll stay with you for a while on f21.
> 
> This morning the Squale 1521A arrived and the thing is just beautiful. I placed it very shortly on my wrist, size and appearance there was visually great. But it's too beautiful for what I'm looking for, it was not what I wanted to complete my small collection. If I had other watches, I would have surely kept that Squale, it's really a damn fine watch.
> 
> ...


that's a shame... did you take any cheeky pics before you sent it back?


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Cobia said:


> Sorry to hear it didnt work out mate, did you have a look at the saturn one that looks bead or sand blasted?





Galaga said:


> Post a picture of the Squale please Bernd? I'm interested to see which one you bought and sent back.





khd said:


> that's a shame... did you take any cheeky pics before you sent it back?


It was the polished one, which is the nicest in my eyes and - unless I'm wrong - identical to the old copies. Blasted, matte or PVD is not mine, for me it must me brushed or polished.

Here's a quick snap from my iPhone, the plastic cover still on:









Aargh, it's so nice! Did I sent it back too soon? LOL!

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

That Squale is a beauty Bernd, but I think I see where you're coming from: perhaps too much of a "gentleman's" diver for many of us. I too get the same vibe from Tudor, Longines, etc. when they do divers.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Hale color said:


> That Squale is a beauty Bernd, but I think I see where you're coming from: perhaps too much of a "gentleman's" diver for many of us. I too get the same vibe from Tudor, Longines, etc. when they do divers.


Thank you so much for joining in with this thought! It made me think again about the package and what it was, that stopped me from enthusiasm and after a long day job-related my mind is getting clearer. I'm sure I know, what you mean, see my earlier comment regarding the Black Bay Red.

Honestly, I made a mistake with sending the Squale back as short-termed as I did. I better should have looked many more times over the weekend at this Squale, but I knew that I would have a long-day coming and wanted to 'get things done' and fooled myself by acting much too fast.

First: Diameter is 42 mm and along the bezel it is framed by the polished metal. All this makes the dial rather small relative to my other watches and this is one reason, why I found it a bit too 'fine', too small, once I had it on my wrist. You know how it is: You wear a huge diver or pilot for some time and when you switch to a smaller dresser, you think 'man, that's so small!'. But vice versa done, you think 'wo-ho-ho, this one is really huge!'. It's just a thing of getting used to again and I didn't allow me the time to do so with the Squale.

Here it is next to my 39,2 mmm Railmaster and the diameter of my Railmaster's dial is the same as the diameter of the bezel's inner edges of the Squale. I think it's obvious already by the picture, why the Squale looked so unfamiliar tiny to me:









Second: It came with that Tropic mounted and as I said, this is 19 mm and it tapers very early, which looks so thin on my not-so-small wrist. This is an issue for me that I know from the leather-strap of my Seiko Sportsman, but that one is a dresser so it's matches the style and size (36,5 mm) anyway. This also amplified the impression of 'too slender' (aka not toolish) for me, but I didn't get that at that time
Of course I didn't want to work on the case as long as returning was the option, but as I write this, I guess, if I had mounted a bit more massive and non-tapering 20 mm strap and had given the Squale and me more time, I would have kept it.

If that idea holds, maybe I will start the car and take a two hour ride and visit the German distributor and have a second look on a more relaxed day. Though it's not a coarse watch with it's polished steel, it's not a 'gentleman's diver' in the way I think about the Black Bay or some Longines you mentioned. When I openend the box I was instantly enarmored and I want to mention, that the bezel action was superb. Great watch, bad customer. :roll:

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Sounds like you need to take a 2 hour road trip soon Bernd!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

oldfatherthames said:


> It was the polished one, which is the nicest in my eyes and - unless I'm wrong - identical to the old copies. Blasted, matte or PVD is not mine, for me it must me brushed or polished.
> 
> Here's a quick snap from my iPhone, the plastic cover still on:
> 
> ...


Damn man that looks great on you, perfect size, its got a lot of charm, very nice watch.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

New Sami lads.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Cobia said:


> New Sami lads.
> View attachment 12784301


I like this. How does it differ from the Blue lagoon version. Different shade ??


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> I like this. How does it differ from the Blue lagoon version. Different shade ??


Definitely a more deeper velvet blue on this one, blue lagoons a lot lighter.

Seiko have a lot of different blues, they also have matte blue sunburst like in the padi turtle and shinier sunbursts, they seem to be bringing out a lot more, they probably sell really well.


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

Galaga said:


> I like this. How does it differ from the Blue lagoon version. Different shade ??


Also black bezel/crown.


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

oldfatherthames said:


> It was the polished one, which is the nicest in my eyes and - unless I'm wrong - identical to the old copies. Blasted, matte or PVD is not mine, for me it must me brushed or polished.
> 
> Here's a quick snap from my iPhone, the plastic cover still on:
> 
> ...


Wow wow wow - first one for the watch (beautiful), second for the "picture on my iPhone" comment (haha Bernd, welcome to the ranks of the great unwashed) and third one for sending it back so quickly (that was pretty fcuking swift mate)!!

I was thinking of adding something a little dressier for my next acquisition this year (or next - I'm very strict on my annual watch budget and don't have anything I'm willing to flip ;-)) and the 50 Atmos is definitely on my radar. Although I was initially thinking of a Stowa Marine or a Max Bill I reckon they'd sit in the box too much, so I think a _slightly_ dressy diver like this (well, dressy compared to my battered 6309 and brutish Tuna) would suit me more. I'd definitely want polished as well (I like bead blasted finish but my Damasko fits that niche, plus I love the polished shroud on my Tuna) but I think the blue would be my pick... and it would probably fit my wrist better than a SPB053 which I want to fit me but know it doesn't.

Anyways, you're lucky you can go and check it out again, no such luck here in such an isolated spot! If you do get one again I'd definitely recommend giving it more time... I didn't immediately bond with my DA36 (in fact I thought "****, did I really just sell all my other watches for this?") but now I'd never be able to part with it.


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Also Bernd - if you do try it again and want a more substantial strap, you could try mesh... I bought a shark mesh for my Tuna, it doesn't taper at all so it adds a bit of bulk, and I feel it rides a line between dressy/toolish whilst still suiting a diver.

Since you've opened the flood gates to quick and dirty iPhone pics, here's a couple of my mesh :-d

















Still... every diver needs a rubber now and then right b-)


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

khd said:


> Also Bernd - if you do try it again and want a more substantial strap, you could try mesh... I bought a shark mesh for my Tuna, it doesn't taper at all so it adds a bit of bulk, and I feel it rides a line between dressy/toolish whilst still suiting a diver.
> 
> Since you've opened the flood gates to quick and dirty iPhone pics, here's a couple of my mesh :-d
> 
> ...


Any chance of some above view of the tuna next to your prospex turtle for size comparison, im thinking of a tuna but am afraid it will wear too small.
Does it wear bigger or smaller than the turtle?
cheers n thanks mate


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Cobia said:


> Any chance of some above view of the tuna next to your prospex turtle for size comparison, im thinking of a tuna but am afraid it will wear too small.
> Does it wear bigger or smaller than the turtle?
> cheers n thanks mate


This and the one posted above are the only ones I've got handy, but I'll try take a side by side of them tomorrow for you if I can.









If you like the way a Turtle fits I dare say you'll be fine with a Tuna... thanks to the short lug to lug it doesn't hang over my wrist but it's still got a ton of wrist presence! On the wrist it feels a tiny bit bigger than the 6309, it's quite a lot deeper and the domed crystal makes it feel like some sort of little submersible. On OEM rubber the watch head feels a little smaller because the ripples on the strap are quite bulky, but today I've been wearing mine on a BC 300 rubber strap with deployant that makes it look a bit larger because the strap is so unobtrusive and streamlined (tapering from 22mm - 20mm at clasp)...

Here's a couple of pics on the skinnier BC 300 strap:
























And a couple on the bulkier OEM strap:

























However, when I bought mine I also tried on the black version (SBBN035) and that felt a lot smaller, so be careful of that one. Still, if you're worried about the size and you've got the coin to spare there's always the Darth, or the _enormous_ Emperor.

Either way I reckon you'll enjoy the Tuna... I love mine, I can't take it off at the moment. Even right up until buying one I was a little dubious about spending so much on a quartz watch, but Seiko invented quartz technology and this is a pretty serious movement with a lot of history (https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/what-makes-7c46-superior-movement-439547.html), plus it's awesome being able to pick it up and run out the door in the morning without setting the time :-d


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

khd said:


> , plus it's awesome being able to pick it up and run out the door in the morning without setting the time :-d


+1 to everything you've already said. But I just wanted to add about the great accuracy of these movements as well ,mine has been running 7 Seconds fast after four and a half months. Of course daylight savings and not resetting the date every month has got my watch all screwed up on time anyway lol!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Now Cobia, if I were Bernd I would no doubt take some amazing shots, tell you the focal whatsit and aperature doodits, then photoshop in some helpful size references. Unfortunately for you I'm not Bernd, so you get some dirty phone pics on my bench, with a couple of tape measures rigged up to give you the best idea re size. Oh, and for reference, the first pic is natural light (which given it was taken in my shed means **** all light), whereas I chucked the fluoro on for all the others... that's as technical as I get brother.

The dodgy wrist shots are thrown in free of charge, but I reckon they show that the Tuna holds its own on the wrist... it ain't wussy by any stretch which is more than you can say for the girly little 6.75 inch wrist I strapped it to.

Hope these help


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Enjoying Classical music on a relaxing Sunday morning. Found this CD for $1.99 at a thrift store yesterday. Learned a new word, *quixotic*. From Oxford Living Dictionary. Enjoy the second half of your weekend everyone!
_






_


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

turn that diamond strap out the correct way! ;p


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

banderor said:


> Enjoying Classical music on a relaxing Sunday morning. Found this CD for $1.99 at a thrift store yesterday. Learned a new word, *quixotic*. From Oxford Living Dictionary. Enjoy the second half of your weekend everyone!...


Haha, nice! Though quite familiar the Don, I would have bet, that 'quixotic' would stand for 'fighting against windmills'. ;-)

Here's my Turtle on the edition I bought in 1984:









Cheers
Bernd


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

khd said:


> Now Cobia, if I were Bernd I would no doubt take some amazing shots, tell you the focal whatsit and aperature doodits, then photoshop in some helpful size references.


LOL!



khd said:


> ... a quartz watch
> ... plus it's awesome being able to pick it up and run out the door in the morning without setting the time


Btw, that's what I appreciate with my A-13A. Grab and go!



Hale color said:


> Sounds like you need to take a 2 hour road trip soon Bernd!





Cobia said:


> Damn man that looks great on you, perfect size, its got a lot of charm, very nice watch.





khd said:


> Wow wow wow - first one for the watch (beautiful), second for the "picture on my iPhone" comment (haha Bernd, welcome to the ranks of the great unwashed) and third one for sending it back so quickly (that was pretty fcuking swift mate)!!
> 
> I was thinking of adding something a little dressier for my next acquisition this year (or next - I'm very strict on my annual watch budget and don't have anything I'm willing to flip ) and the 50 Atmos is definitely on my radar. Although I was initially thinking of a Stowa Marine or a Max Bill I reckon they'd sit in the box too much, so I think a slightly dressy diver like this (well, dressy compared to my battered 6309 and brutish Tuna) would suit me more. I'd definitely want polished as well (I like bead blasted finish but my Damasko fits that niche, plus I love the polished shroud on my Tuna) but I think the blue would be my pick... and it would probably fit my wrist better than a SPB053 which I want to fit me but know it doesn't.
> 
> Anyways, you're lucky you can go and check it out again, no such luck here in such an isolated spot! If you do get one again I'd definitely recommend giving it more time... I didn't immediately bond with my DA36 (in fact I thought "****, did I really just sell all my other watches for this?") but now I'd never be able to part with it.





khd said:


> Also Bernd - if you do try it again and want a more substantial strap, you could try mesh... I bought a shark mesh for my Tuna, it doesn't taper at all so it adds a bit of bulk, and I feel it rides a line between dressy/toolish whilst still suiting a diver.
> ...


Dear friends, thank you! 

I couldn't get over the full-wow that the Squale gave me, when I opened the box on Friday. The German distributor is a great guy and I asked him, if we could meet for a cup of coffe this Sunday and I took the ride.

And when I saw the 50 Atmos again in the flesh again, it was clear. Almost ... as I had kindly requested he also showed me the Squalematic 60 Atmos in all variations. OMG, these are absolute superbeautyqueens, it's almost unreal. In this moment I totally grasped the WIS-syndrom, were I a real collector, I would have bought on of these just because they are such gems.

He also showed me all straps. The leather ones with the cross-seams are not my style on a diver and they also taper too early. The rubbers were either rounded, flat-vents building too tall along the wrist and on the Tropic I had reported earlier. Also he was so kind to mount the Milanaise on the 1521A. This one was my last option, but for me it's visually too much going on there and it is just too chic - I'm not 'that guy'. I wouldn't mind an old style mesh on a diver with a different style, but this was just too much 'jewelry'. In the end I went for the watch alone. For the time being the 50 Atmos is mounted on the black cordura, which I ordered as an option for my A-13A.

My special thanks go out to *babola*, who gave me the final encouragement I was looking for! b-)|>

Here it is, I'm squaleing in:









Cheers! 
Bernd


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

oldfatherthames said:


> It was the polished one, which is the nicest in my eyes and - unless I'm wrong - identical to the old copies. Blasted, matte or PVD is not mine, for me it must me brushed or polished.
> 
> Here's a quick snap from my iPhone, the plastic cover still on:
> 
> ...


Fantastic stuff, my friend!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

oldfatherthames said:


> LOL!
> 
> Btw, that's what I appreciate with my A-13A. Grab and go!
> 
> ...


Glad I could be a catalyst this time 
Looks great on the Cordura, indeed.

Mine says hi!


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

babola said:


> Glad I could be a catalyst this time


Bro, you roused me up from my wet dressy dreams about the Squalematic 60A. :-d



babola said:


> Looks great on the Cordura, indeed.


It's not what I would design with the watch, but it works as it's sufficient discreet and yet a bit stylish. And it's black! 

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

timetellinnoob said:


> ...


Oh! That's quite spectacular! |>

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

oldfatherthames said:


> LOL!
> 
> Btw, that's what I appreciate with my A-13A. Grab and go!
> 
> ...


Congrats my friend, looks fantastic on you, very nice choice.
I love squale dials, the little drawn fish, the font are both very charming, hands are a nice choice too.
Very nice watch mate.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

oldfatherthames said:


> Bro, you roused me up from my wet dressy dreams about the Squalematic 60A. :-d
> 
> It's not what I would design with the watch, but it works as it's sufficient discreet and yet a bit stylish. And it's black!
> 
> ...


My friend, this is the strap id be putting on that.

The Hirsch Accent. Fantastic looking in vintage style, all Hirsch straps are very well made, i have the extreme which is pure rubber, its a work of art.
This is rubber as all Hirsch are, very good buckles, just another good option if you like the look..








Pics found online


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

timetellinnoob said:


> turn that diamond strap out the correct way! ;p


Hahaha yeah I'm having a really hard time deciding which side I like best.

It's pretty funny though, Bonetto Cinturini sells the exact same strap under two different codes depending on whether they ship it smooth or diamond side up... considering you even have to cut the damn thing to size yourself I don't think it's too much of a stretch to expect people to take of the clasp and flip it to whichever side they prefer!

EDIT - sitting here in the office but it's still pretty quiet so I whipped out a paper clip and flipped it around (hallelujah for drilled lugs). had to boil it in my coffee cup to reverse the bend but you're definitely right, texture out looks bad ass, thanks :-!


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

oldfatherthames said:


> Here it is, I'm squaleing in:
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12788673"][/iurl]
> 
> ...


Good move, that's a beautiful watch! It looks pretty nice on the cordura but you know it'll look awesome on pretty much any rubber strap... so long as it's actually 20mm wide









Damn though, really makes me wish I had the blue one... better start saving.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

khd said:


> Now Cobia, if I were Bernd I would no doubt take some amazing shots, tell you the focal whatsit and aperature doodits, then photoshop in some helpful size references. Unfortunately for you I'm not Bernd, so you get some dirty phone pics on my bench, with a couple of tape measures rigged up to give you the best idea re size. Oh, and for reference, the first pic is natural light (which given it was taken in my shed means **** all light), whereas I chucked the fluoro on for all the others... that's as technical as I get brother.
> 
> The dodgy wrist shots are thrown in free of charge, but I reckon they show that the Tuna holds its own on the wrist... it ain't wussy by any stretch which is more than you can say for the girly little 6.75 inch wrist I strapped it to.
> 
> Hope these help


Thankyou brother, appreciate the pics, fantastic watch.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

khd said:


> Now Cobia, if I were Bernd I would no doubt take some amazing shots, tell you the focal whatsit and aperature doodits, then photoshop in some helpful size references. Unfortunately for you I'm not Bernd, so you get some dirty phone pics on my bench, with a couple of tape measures rigged up to give you the best idea re size. Oh, and for reference, the first pic is natural light (which given it was taken in my shed means **** all light), whereas I chucked the fluoro on for all the others... that's as technical as I get brother.
> 
> The dodgy wrist shots are thrown in free of charge, but I reckon they show that the Tuna holds its own on the wrist... it ain't wussy by any stretch which is more than you can say for the girly little 6.75 inch wrist I strapped it to.
> 
> Hope these help


Thankyou brother, appreciate the pics, fantastic watch.


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Cobia said:


> Thankyou brother, appreciate the pics, fantastic watch.


No worries mate, hope it helps. After I'd posted I noticed you said prospex turtle, but unfortunately I don't own one of those... yet :-d


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

khd said:


> No worries mate, hope it helps. After I'd posted I noticed you said prospex turtle, but unfortunately I don't own one of those... yet :-d


Sweet as mate, have you checked out the mini turtles? the padi looks very nice imo, if you wanted to keep things around 42mm they are a great choice, they look very nice on bracelets too.


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Cobia said:


> Sweet as mate, have you checked out the mini turtles? the padi looks very nice imo, if you wanted to keep things around 42mm they are a great choice, they look very nice on bracelets too.


Yeah I've had a look at the mini turtles and I might be tempted if they came out with an orange one, but for now I'm satisfied with my 6309 and Tuna combo... I've owned a SKX007 previously (which I loved) but to be honest I don't think any of the cheaper Seiko divers would get much time in my rotation since I got my Tuna and the Turtles have to much overlap with my cherished birthdate 6309.

My plan for 2018 is just to save for a while (probably at least 6 months) and mull over one purchase from a short list that at the moment includes a bunch of options swirling around in my brain including:


a fancy(ish) blue diver... SPB053, Zodiac SeaWolf 53 Skin or Squale 50 Atmos (I know I'd probably wear something like this to the office pretty regularly)
something dressier... Stowa Marine or Junghans Max Bill (got a feeling I like the idea of these rather than the reality to be honest)
something impractical but quirky and fun... like a vintage 7549 Golden Tuna, or something orange (especially if they'd do an orange turtle - it'd be Seiko's answer to the Doxa)
or keep saving a lot longer (probably more like well into 2019!) and splurge on something in the next price bracket that I haven't experienced yet like a MM300, a Tudor Black Bay or a used Omega...

I'm lucky in that my Damasko DA36, 6309 and Tuna keep me pretty happy at the moment (I know none of them are dressy but hey, I'm a slob) and three to four watches is close to as many as I can handle in rotation (argh does admitting this mean I have to hand back my WUS membership??)

I think I'll just keep saving until something emerges from my murky thought process as a "must have", and if nothing does even better, I'll just put the funds towards something else fun and frivolous, like an artwork or a vintage poster, or a little dinghy to sail with my son, or finishing off my long neglected motorbike project ;-)


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Cobia said:


> My friend, this is the strap id be putting on that.
> 
> The Hirsch Accent. Fantastic looking in vintage style, all Hirsch straps are very well made, i have the extreme which is pure rubber, its a work of art.
> This is rubber as all Hirsch are, very good buckles, just another good option if you like the look..


I like the look! So much, that I will keep this in mind. I didn't know that one. b-)|>

Currently I held back my second order from redrockstraps, which is about two grey straps, as I wanted to see the 50 Atmos with the samples I have here of those canvas. Since I got my made-to-measure straps for my A-13A from Dan Barr, I totally enjoy the made-t-measure aspect: No overhang and bulk from keepers on the side of my wrist against long-sleeved fabric is pushing. For summer overlong rubbers are ok anyway and there are also nice one's with a folding-clasp. I saw that the Hirsch is 20 cm, that is that tiny bit too long to order it directly. 18,5-19 mm would be perfect here.

Yeah, I know, I know! This author often stated, that a diver does not belong on a canvas and maybe I will just find out, that I always right, but this time I will be very relaxed with my search for _the strap_ for the Squale.



khd said:


> Damn though, really makes me wish I had the blue one... better start saving.





khd said:


> My plan for 2018 is just to save for a while (probably at least 6 months) and mull over one purchase from a short list that at the moment includes a bunch of options swirling around in my brain including:
> a fancy(ish) blue diver... SPB053, Zodiac SeaWolf 53 Skin or Squale 50 Atmos (I know I'd probably wear something like this to the office pretty regularly)...


I also saw both of the blue 50 Atmos yesterday. The sandblasted one with the basic blue dial and the polished one with the sunburst-dial. The blue is the same on both, bezels - I assume are the same - and the blue is bright (but in no way pale) and rich. The polished one with the sunburst dial is a gem - with this be prepared for glamour and all girls wanna flirt with you at the copier! 



khd said:


> Good move, that's a beautiful watch! It looks pretty nice on the cordura but you know it'll look awesome on pretty much any rubber strap... so long as it's actually 20mm wide


Yep, it's not too shabby, isn't it!









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

Bernd, congratulations that you kept that beauty! What a beautiful diver!

Cheers


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Two sleeping Turtles. Monday-Monday. ;-)


----------



## peppaz (Aug 7, 2017)

Samurai and Turtle Bros


----------



## Barolo (Jan 3, 2007)

I was thinking of making a couple of changes to my 775, adding a nice coin edged bezel and a double domed crystal. If I do that, should I change the bezel insert? Has anyone toned down the amount of gold on the 775 by swapping the bezel insert to a black/stainless, which would leave the gold accents on the hands and dial? I haven't seen any pics, but thinking I must have just missed them, someone had to do this.

Thanks,
Al


----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

Two tone jubilee is here, love it so far.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

lipschitz said:


> Bernd, congratulations that you kept that beauty! What a beautiful diver!


Hey, thank you, mein Freund! 

Yeah, it is, I'm really flying high with this classical beauty. Very, very happy! I mean ... #4515 ... you know.



banderor said:


> Two sleeping Turtles. Monday-Monday.
> ...


Nice Seikos - ;-) -, but I love your Omega! And you know much better than me, that one does not often see this one the web. Very special and like my Railmaster a design classic! 



peppaz said:


> Samurai and Turtle Bros
> ...


Thank you for the great picture! Honestly, there's something really martial and very cool about that Samurai! b-)



Barolo said:


> I was thinking of making a couple of changes to my 775, adding a nice coin edged bezel and a double domed crystal. If I do that, should I change the bezel insert? Has anyone toned down the amount of gold on the 775 by swapping the bezel insert to a black/stainless, which would leave the gold accents on the hands and dial? I haven't seen any pics, but thinking I must have just missed them, someone had to do this.
> 
> Thanks,
> Al


Sorry, Al, I never was much into modding and I hope very much that others join here and help you. We had some discussions about that in this thread, but rather seldom. Maybe you want to ask also in the big thread about modding the SRP-Turtles here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/new-srp-turtle-mod-possibilities-2982602.html



Bgsmith said:


> Two tone jubilee is here, love it so far.


Congrats! As you maybe know, I loved the steel Jubilee for the SRP775 and I can see the special charm here with this two-tone Jubilee! |>

--

Wednesday, Wednesday ... so good to me:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Barolo said:


> I was thinking of making a couple of changes to my 775, adding a nice coin edged bezel and a double domed crystal. If I do that, should I change the bezel insert? Has anyone toned down the amount of gold on the 775 by swapping the bezel insert to a black/stainless, which would leave the gold accents on the hands and dial? I haven't seen any pics, but thinking I must have just missed them, someone had to do this.
> 
> Thanks,
> Al


Ask and you shall....









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Apropos of nothing, I went and checked out the Tudor Black Bay and Omega Seamaster Professional (the cheaper 300m one) at a couple of ADs yesterday... I couldn't believe how nice and firm the bezel clicks were on both watches, especially on the Tudor with the 60 clicks, it really feels so different even to my Tuna, much more "high end". I wish I could have checked out a MM300 while I was at it, it's probably a better comparison.

Even though the quality of both was obvious in hand, at that price range several times higher than I've experienced before there was still a couple of things I'd change... for example I loved the look of the Black Bay but it would be better proportioned if it were slightly thinner in my opinion, it felt slightly slab sided and I was a little surprised at how thin the bezel was compared to my Seikos. Don't get me wrong I'd still love to have one and I'm tempted to try and save for one, but there was just a couple of little nit picks, I guess nothing is ever perfect right?

As far as the Omega goes, you could see and feel the quality of materials in the hand (ceramic bezel, nice deep glossy dial, applied indices and beautiful little Omega logo, quality comfortable bracelet etc) but god damn the overall design is an absolute mess in my (albeit subjective) opinion! It was such a strange mish mash of stuff, skeleton hands, fussy little polished bits on the bracelet links, a helium release valve that looks like an afterthought and a bizarre bezel shape that was really quite difficult to grip.

It's almost like they're putting it out there and then daring you to either buy it or pony up the extra dollars for the much more normal looking PO, which is exactly what the salesman told me: "perhaps you'd prefer the Planet Ocean sir, it is a much more popular design [probably because it's nicer mate], has a ceramic dial [seems a little redundant to me but OK whatever] and is around double the price" - what the ****, why so much more??

Anyways, as I was giving the Omega back I noticed the salesman had a bronze watch under his cuff... after commenting on it he took it off to show me and it was a Tudor Black Bay bronze Bucherer special edition (with the blue dial)! Full credit to the guy, as I was about to leave he gave me some parting advice "yeah you know Tudor do some really nice watches... there's an AD just across the road if you want to check them out" 

Anyways long story short I guess I'm happy with my little collection for the time being, definitely not gonna use credit or sell anything for a taste of the high life. However, I think I might start saving for a Tudor as the next target and try to check out both the Squale and MM300 in the meantime (have to be next time I'm abroad) to compare the way they feel in hand...


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Bernd, here's another Deutsche Grammophone CD that I picked up last weekend. Made in West Germany in 1985. I collect Karajan, Bernstein, Ozawa, Toscanini and Stokowski. When I find one of these artists on compact disc on DG label produced in 1980s (before use of Pro Tools; of course Toscanini and Stokowski were never on DG though), it makes my day. Let my Turtle out of it's box this fine Saturday. Happy weekend everyone!


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

khd said:


> Apropos of nothing, I went and checked out the Tudor Black Bay and Omega Seamaster Professional (the cheaper 300m one) at a couple of ADs yesterday...


Nice story, thanks for sharing. |>


----------



## mfunnell (Jun 8, 2017)

Bgsmith said:


> Two tone jubilee is here, love it so far.


Looks good! So good, in fact, that I have to ask: from where did you source the bracelet?

...Mike


----------



## Mkart31 (Oct 9, 2016)

Seiko with classical music. Who knew! That strap goes very well with your Seiko.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

khd said:


> ... for example I loved the look of the Black Bay but it would be better proportioned if it were slightly thinner in my opinion, it felt slightly slab sided and I was a little surprised at how thin the bezel was compared to my Seikos. Don't get me wrong I'd still love to have one and I'm tempted to try and save for one, but there was just a couple of little nit picks, I guess nothing is ever perfect right?


When I went to one of the local jewelers here, I had the cash ready to drop with me and wanted to buy the BB Red, he still had the first version with the standard ETA - instead of the halleluja-inhouse - and with the beautiful rose on the dial, which I preferred.

From the ten-thousand pictures I had looked at before, I expected a classic diver with a deep wine-red bezel. I was prepared for much beauty on top. Instead I found a hello-kitty-colored dress diver with so shiny golden-framed indices, that I envisioned 12 dancing miniature-pirates dancing and blinking with their goldteeth at me. You know, I don't mind a little luxury, but that was way too much. If your in for such a gem, well, that's another story. ;-)



khd said:


> As far as the Omega goes, you could see and feel the quality of materials in the hand (ceramic bezel, nice deep glossy dial, applied indices and beautiful little Omega logo, quality comfortable bracelet etc) but god damn the overall design is an absolute mess in my (albeit subjective) opinion! It was such a strange mish mash of stuff, skeleton hands, fussy little polished bits on the bracelet links, a helium release valve that looks like an afterthought and a bizarre bezel shape that was really quite difficult to grip.


LOL! Absolutely +1. I didn't study this watches history, but for me the cool one was the 2254.50.



khd said:


> It's almost like they're putting it out there and then daring you to either buy it or pony up the extra dollars for the much more normal looking PO, which is exactly what the salesman told me: "perhaps you'd prefer the Planet Ocean sir, it is a much more popular design [probably because it's nicer mate], has a ceramic dial [seems a little redundant to me but OK whatever] and is around double the price" - what the ****, why so much more??


Oh no! No PO, bro! It's everywhere and there are so many smarter ways to save planet earth.  Btw, also with this one I think the older versions were the more coherent designs.



banderor said:


> Bernd, here's another Deutsche Grammophone CD that I picked up last weekend. Made in West Germany in 1985. I collect Karajan, Bernstein, Ozawa, Toscanini and Stokowski. When I find one of these artists on compact disc on DG label produced in 1980s (before use of Pro Tools; of course Toscanini and Stokowski were never on DG though), it makes my day. Let my Turtle out of it's box this fine Saturday. Happy weekend everyone!


Cool! |>

I got so many of those, also on Vinyl and they are widely available for next to nothing as many sold the old stuff (CD as LP), because the remastered editions were much improved in sound.

--

As probably some are interested in a comparative view, I made this. The 50 Atmos and my SRP775 side by side, both at the same distance and equally centered under identical exposure.
Of coure there is no comparison in terms of better or nicer, they are so different. The Squale is naturally more 'elegant' due to the case (the polished steel makes it more dressy on top). The Squale has the same diameter at the bezel - 42 mm - as the Turtle, while it's case underneath is 40 mm but that of the Turtle is 44,3. 
22 mm lug to lug with makes the Turtle also 'fatter', 50 Atmos has 20 mm

And as easily to see in the second picture, the Squale is a minimal longer over the lugs with 48,4 mm, the Seiko is 47,6 mm.









Btw, the full picture of the 50 Atmos is here: #4515

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

oldfatherthames said:


> When I went to one of the local jewelers here, I had the cash ready to drop with me and wanted to buy the BB Red, he still had the first version with the standard ETA - instead of the halleluja-inhouse - and with the beautiful rose on the dial, which I preferred.
> 
> From the ten-thousand pictures I had looked at before, I expected a classic diver with a deep wine-red bezel. I was prepared for much beauty on top. Instead I found a hello-kitty-colored dress diver with so shiny golden-framed indices, that I envisioned 12 dancing miniature-pirates dancing and blinking with their goldteeth at me. You know, I don't mind a little luxury, but that was way too much. If your in for such a gem, well, that's another story. ;-)


Hahaha I laughed so hard at the hello-kitty pirate imagery... I know exactly what you mean, but it was such an unexpectedly apt description!! Not going to mention that to my girls, they're crazy for HK (and "kawaii" stuff in general) so they'll want me to fork out for one 

I prolly should have mentioned that I was looking at the Black and the Blue versions (seriously Black Bay Black has to be the _dumbest_ model name ever - Tudor, if you can't be bothered to come up with normal names just give the damn things codes like Seiko does). Given the benefit of a few days I kind of agree on the "bling" factor... standing there in the jewellery store surrounded by squillion dollar Zeniths and horrifically expensive Royal Oaks (sorry Genta aint my thing - I know I'm in the minority but I'm OK with that) the Tudor seemed quite restrained and like an absolute must have, but I now have a feeling it'd feel silly when I'm standing in my shed wearing jeans and a pair of docs.

Thanks for the perspective Bernd, I love your frank take on things it's a real tonic compared to the usual group think on other threads, exactly why I plonked that (very) off topic post here rather than some other thread!



oldfatherthames said:


> As probably some are interested in a comparative view, I made this. The 50 Atmos and my SRP775 side by side, both at the same distance and equally centered under identical exposure.
> Of coure there is no comparison in terms of better or nicer, they are so different. The Squale is naturally more 'elegant' due to the case (the polished steel makes it more dressy on top). The Squale has the same diameter at the bezel - 42 mm - as the Turtle, while it's case underneath is 40 mm but that of the Turtle is 44,3.
> 22 mm lug to lug with makes the Turtle also 'fatter', 50 Atmos has 20 mm
> 
> ...


That Squale is beautiful mate, bet you're glad you gave it another chance :-!

These are really nice, wish there was an AD where I live, I'll have to keep an eye out when I'm next near one.


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

oldfatherthames said:


> Oh no! No PO, bro! It's everywhere and there are so many smarter ways to save planet earth.  Btw, also with this one I think the older versions were the more coherent designs.


Sorry, forgot to mention in my earlier post - I had no idea Omega market the PO as a 'way to save planet earth', that's too funny! Don't worry though mate, even I'm not daft enough to believe that conspicuous consumption of Veblen goods does anything positive for either people or the planet :-d

You know sometimes I think my idealistic 17 year old punker self would be disgusted by my current irrational obsession with acquiring watches... I don't really know where it comes from, it's pretty strange considering that just a few years ago I thought my SKX007 was a massive purchase that would last me for decades :roll:


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

khd said:


> Sorry, forgot to mention in my earlier post - I had no idea Omega market the PO as a 'way to save planet earth', that's too funny! Don't worry though mate, even I'm not daft enough to believe that conspicuous consumption of Veblen goods does anything positive for either people or the planet :-d


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

oldfatherthames said:


> View attachment 12804255


Great comparison photos Bernd! Gets me wondering, how would your Squale look on "just the right" rubber? ;-)


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

oldfatherthames said:


> Nice Seikos - ;-) -, but I love your Omega!


Here's a fresh pic of Omega + Seiko for you Bernd!


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

khd said:


> Hahaha I laughed so hard at the hello-kitty pirate imagery... I know exactly what you mean, but it was such an unexpectedly apt description!! Not going to mention that to my girls, they're crazy for HK (and "kawaii" stuff in general) so they'll want me to fork out for one


:-!



khd said:


> ... the Tudor seemed quite restrained and like an absolute must have, but I now have a feeling it'd feel silly when I'm standing in my shed wearing jeans and a pair of docs.


The BB is for the catwalk, I mean the Pelagos in comparison is Chuck Norris. 



khd said:


> You know sometimes I think my idealistic 17 year old punker self would be disgusted by my current irrational obsession with acquiring watches... I don't really know where it comes from, it's pretty strange considering that just a few years ago I thought my SKX007 was a massive purchase that would last me for decades


A come on, forget about the punk-stuff. They won, we've lost, just let the good times roll. You get your Black Bay and meet me next Saturday at the Crown Casino. Bring a bag of cocaine, I'll spring for the hookers. Lot's of fun and Champagne, buddy! Look for the guy in the fur coat with the golden Yachtmaster and the Hello-Kitty beanie on - that's me!



khd said:


> That Squale is beautiful mate, bet you're glad you gave it another chance


Thanks! It's just such a pretty thing and it's a real classic and you see it. Btw, because of the orange minute the legibility is nothing short of super. Also have a look at the group shot at the end, it's just b-a-m!











banderor said:


> Great comparison photos Bernd! Gets me wondering, how would your Squale look on "just the right" rubber?


It will shine on a Tropic, I've seen pictures. Also the Hirsch Accent, that Cobia mentioned (#1037) is something I'm considering. But before I will try one of these, I will try a pure black, unstitched canvas from redrockstraps. I got an order going anyway and with the canvas straps I got for my A-13A I savor the made-to-measure aspect with no overlength as well as the feel on the skin. Heaven!
Stylewise it's most of all the seams, that I don't like with divers, though basically of course ... canvas on a diver ... I know. Call me a traitor, but I need to see the 'canvas', before I go on. 



banderor said:


> Here's a fresh pic of Omega + Seiko for you Bernd!
> ...


Haha, thank you! I know that effect from my Railmaster, Turtle is just huge in comparison. But solo on the wrist, our Omegas have lots of presence with their dials and thin frames. b-)

--

A current shot of the gang. More watches than I planned, but for now I'm relaxed about this.









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

banderor said:


>


Hahaha thanks for the video - you've sent me down a rabbithole chasing more classic Carlin, it's been years since I've watched any of his routines. Very apt too: "ah don't be so arrogant, the planet is _fine_... it's the people who are fcuked" :-!



banderor said:


> Here's a fresh pic of Omega + Seiko for you Bernd!
> 
> View attachment 12806313


Great combo, the Omega is beautiful... is this a previous version of the Aqua Terra or something like that? Whatever the model it's really nice!



oldfatherthames said:


> A come on, forget about the punk-stuff. They won, we've lost, just let the good times roll. You get your Black Bay and meet me next Saturday at the Crown Casino. Bring a bag of cocaine, I'll spring for the hookers. Lot's of fun and Champagne, buddy! Look for the guy in the fur coat with the golden Yachtmaster and the Hello-Kitty beanie on - that's me!


Well, if the hookers are on you, how can I say no? Also, I got you a little something in case it's too hot for the beanie (because Australia bro)











oldfatherthames said:


> A current shot of the gang. More watches than I planned, but for now I'm relaxed about this.
> 
> View attachment 12807045
> 
> ...


Great collection, you've got a real knack for hunting down vintage inspired pieces whilst avoiding the Disney style faux patinated stuff that so many companies are pumping out.

I particularly love your Railmaster as a slightly less dressy alternative to the Aqua Terra, but they must be fairly sought after because I googled and they're fetching a bloody good price these days.

That being said, it has rekindled my interest in the Sinn 556a on bracelet a little - they're by no means similar watches but the 556 occupies a similar place on the spectrum between toolish and dressy, and is one of the only affordable watches in that category that isn't a "homage" to the AT or the Explorer.


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

oldfatherthames said:


> A current shot of the gang. More watches than I planned, but for now I'm relaxed about this.


Nice group Bernd, good balance. I'm glad the 775 checks a couple boxes your other watches don't have. It's your (1) only day/date, and it's your (2) only watch with gold accents... You're right about the orange minute hand on the Squale being highly visible, and this is easy to see in this group shot. I'm relieved you added it to your collection. Known as Tetraphobia, 'four' is an unlucky number in Japan. No 4th floor in hotels or hospitals there for instance. Smart move to pick up the Squale.


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

khd said:


> Hahaha thanks for the video - you've sent me down a rabbithole chasing more classic Carlin, it's been years since I've watched any of his routines. Very apt too: "ah don't be so arrogant, the planet is _fine_... it's the people who are fcuked" :-! ... the Omega is beautiful... is this a previous version of the Aqua Terra or something like that? Whatever the model it's really nice!


I also didn't know that buying a Planet Ocean was marketed by Omega as a way to "save the Planet." Now THAT is hilarious :-d ... My Omega was released only in Japan available in 1991 and 1992. It was my father-in-law's and was given to me as a gift. And you're right about Omega bracelets, so comfy.

Also agree with you about Black Bay. Like you and Bernd, I went to an AD and tried one on intending to buy. In my case, it was the Black Bay Blue in 2014. Loved it in pictures, not as much in person. The one that impressed me live was the blue Tudor Heritage Chronograph.


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

banderor said:


> Nice group Bernd, good balance. I'm glad the 775 checks a couple boxes your other watches don't have. It's your (1) only day/date, and it's your (2) only watch with gold accents... You're right about the orange minute hand on the Squale being highly visible, and this is easy to see in this group shot. I'm relieved you added it to your collection. Known as Tetraphobia, 'four' is an unlucky number in Japan. No 4th floor in hotels or hospitals there for instance. Smart move to pick up the Squale.


Haha they have the same phobia in Chinese speaking countries (the number four sounds like death in both Chinese and Japanese). When I was doing work experience in Hong Kong about fifteen years ago I spent ages trying to find the cafeteria on the fourth floor of my building only to find out that it was actually labelled 5 (skipping 4)... one of the other ******* I worked with thought it would be funny to send the new kid down looking for it, but the locals didn't think it was funny at all and got a bit cross with him for pulling that on me... they took luck and omens deadly seriously!



banderor said:


> I also didn't know that buying a Planet Ocean was marketed by Omega as a way to "save the Planet." Now THAT is hilarious :-d ... My Omega was released only in Japan available in 1991 and 1992. It was my father-in-law's and was given to me as a gift. And you're right about Omega bracelets, so comfy.
> 
> Also agree with you about Black Bay. Like you and Bernd, I went to an AD and tried one on intending to buy. In my case, it was the Black Bay Blue in 2014. Loved it in pictures, not as much in person. The one that impressed me live was the blue Tudor Heritage Chronograph.


Oh, a limited edition Japan only Omega? Very cool, enjoy!

Side note, I've noticed that quite a few brands other than Seiko do limited edition models for Japan only plus the best prices for used Swiss and German watches on eBay and Chrono24 often seem to be Japanese sellers like eLady... must be a bit of a mecca for us watch nerds, or should I say tokei otaku :-d


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

banderor said:


> Nice group Bernd, good balance. I'm glad the 775 checks a couple boxes your other watches don't have. It's your (1) only day/date, and it's your (2) only watch with gold accents... You're right about the orange minute hand on the Squale being highly visible, and this is easy to see in this group shot. I'm relieved you added it to your collection. Known as Tetraphobia, 'four' is an unlucky number in Japan. No 4th floor in hotels or hospitals there for instance. Smart move to pick up the Squale.


Ah, that's unfortunate, because due to my hardcore principle for mental hygiene to keep the collection small, I every now and then plan to let my Sportsman go. That would leave with me four. Or will it be three? :think: 



banderor said:


> And you're right about Omega bracelets, so comfy.


Totally! My Railmaster's bracelet is something else.



banderor said:


> Also agree with you about Black Bay. Like you and Bernd, I went to an AD and tried one on intending to buy. In my case, it was the Black Bay Blue in 2014. Loved it in pictures, not as much in person.


Gimme five! |>



khd said:


> Well, if the hookers are on you, how can I say no?


Of course, it's a matter of honour, Sir! :-!



khd said:


> Great collection, you've got a real knack for hunting down vintage inspired pieces whilst avoiding the Disney style faux patinated stuff that so many companies are pumping out.


LOL! Thanks, yeah, pseudo vintage is really not my thing.



khd said:


> I particularly love your Railmaster as a slightly less dressy alternative to the Aqua Terra, but they must be fairly sought after because I googled and they're fetching a bloody good price these days.


It goes up and down. My Railmaster was released 2003 and officially listed until 2007 and still avalaible at some jewelers until 2011. It was no success: Not stylish enough and otherwise folks preferred to travel the moon or make a journey to the center of the earth or simply save the planet by deskdiving like there's no tomorrow.

Of course it became sought after when people realized it was discontinued. Two to three years ago there were almost none offered second hand, but last year many appeared as the news broke, that Omega would do a reissue and this time really-really-really. They did and how they did: The made a high priced limited 60th anniversary edition of the historic Railmaster and the made a new standard Railmaster, which is so different that I wonder how they could ever give it the name. I leave it up to you to do a search on the 'new Railmaster'.



khd said:


> That being said, it has rekindled my interest in the Sinn 556a on bracelet a little - they're by no means similar watches but the 556 occupies a similar place on the spectrum between toolish and dressy, and is one of the only affordable watches in that category that isn't a "homage" to the AT or the Explorer.


Bro, I tell you about *my* dreamwatch: A design so stand alone that it is an icon by itself. It's design is timeless and homogenous and simple and it has an outstanding clearness of display as the watch is all about and just about time. And you cannot classify it's kind, it's not 'a diver', 'a pilot' or whatever. It's one of a kind and just it's own character! And it's universal and neutral, you can wear it with anything and of course it's quality and it goes with you wherever you go.

Or in one word: Railmaster! ;-)

But I have other names: IWC Ingenieur, Rolex Explorer. If there had not been the Railmaster - which's design I adore the most - these would have been on my mind. Or Patek Nautilus, but too rich for my blood, just as an example. Or ... yes indeed Sinn 556, though I would favor the i. But no matter if 556a or 556i, beware, these wear small. A good customer of mine has this and I wore it for some minutes to get a feeling for this.

Ah, btw, the first AT which lived parallel to my Railmaster is also a gem. I think it was just like the Railmaster (same case) also available in 39,2 mm (mine) and 41 mm and they share the same bracelets. Have a look, it's nice: Review of the Omega Aqua Terra 2502.50.00 | THE SEAMASTER REFERENCE PAGE
(Attn.: They also made a Quartz from this.)

New wristshot with my best buddy:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

oldfatherthames said:


> Ah, that's unfortunate, because due to my hardcore principle for mental hygiene to keep the collection small, I every now and then plan to let my Sportsman go. That would leave with me four. Or will it be three? :think:


But if you let your Sportsman go, you won't have a watch on a leather strap ... ;-)

Right now, my official collection is at 6 watches. (I also have 3 G-Shocks, but I don't consider them part of the official _watch_ collection.) I'm planning to sell 2 in my official collection, both Seikos. That will put me at 4 official watches. So I'll be in the same boat as you. Problems, problems ... :-s


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

oldfatherthames said:


> New wristshot with my best buddy:
> 
> View attachment 12809155
> 
> ...


Bernd,

Your collecting philosphy is very much one that i want to emulate. I'm slowly working towards a smaller collection. Just sold an expendable favorite last week. I have a couple of cheaper play watches that i dont count but maybe i should.

As much as i love the 775 (dont have mine anymore) i come to this thread to capture bits of your thinking and use it as a barometer against my collecting ideas of the moment.

Congrats on the squale. Love the railmaster but i am in the minority as also loving the new 2017 railmaster (non-LE) in the silver dial too. But I picked up a new brand last year that seems to have quenched my thirst for a Railmaster or Explorer for the time being. Monta Triumph. 38mm size and not an homage!

(Not my pic)









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Bernd, I'll never be a sought-after "hand model" like George Costanza, but in the spirit of sharing, here's a wrister with one of my Grand Seikos. :-d


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

banderor said:


> But if you let your Sportsman go, you won't have a watch on a leather strap ... ;-)
> 
> Right now, my official collection is at 6 watches. (I also have 3 G-Shocks, but I don't consider them part of the official _watch_ collection.) I'm planning to sell 2 in my official collection, both Seikos. That will put me at 4 official watches. So I'll be in the same boat as you. Problems, problems ... :-s


Man, with you at my side my collection will never be reduced. 



banderor said:


> Bernd, I'll never be a sought-after "hand model" like George Costanza, but in the spirit of sharing, here's a wrister with one of my Grand Seikos.
> ...


Hah! You, my dear friend, have Grand Seiko*s* and never told me? Or did *old*fatherthames forget about it? :think:

That's the SBGX63, right? I love the classic design within the GS series and I touched this two years ago, when I picked up my Turtle. For a long time I thought I would want one of these, so to say as a bright-faced complement to my Railmaster. Though the following is somehow hilarious, that idea died when I found the Sportsman ... classic, dressy, bright-faced, you know. Also I wasn'T really willing to pay so much for a watch that I wouldn't wear much. Dreaming about the 063 was more a WIS-/collector's thing.

However, if you'd join khd and me on our wild night out next week, you better leave this beauty at home. Sometimes I get non compos mentis when a watch I like comes within reach. ;-)



valuewatchguy said:


> Bernd,
> 
> Your collecting philosphy is very much one that i want to emulate. I'm slowly working towards a smaller collection. Just sold an expendable favorite last week. I have a couple of cheaper play watches that i dont count but maybe i should.
> 
> As much as i love the 775 (dont have mine anymore) i come to this thread to capture bits of your thinking and use it as a barometer against my collecting ideas of the moment.


Thank you for the compliments! It's always a pleasure to meet you here on WUS and read your thoughts!

You know, sometimes I think, just get your Railmaster checked once a year and wear the hell out of it. One man, one watch, one love! But you know the problem, so at least I try to keep up the discipline.

My Sportsman is mentally already gone, I just don't wear it and it's rare, especially in this condition and just got service at Seiko direct and a new rare original crystal and even new hands, though Seiko officially doesn't know them as the watch is from the days before Seiko made documentations about spare parts. So there will a return noteworthy enough, that my time spent on selling will not be wasted.

With my SRP775 it's a bit more complicated. Last winter, I thought I'll make it the Railmaster and the Turtle and I'm done. Then I spotted the A-13A and was lost - again.

Some weeks ago - you probably remember my rants - when Seiko did _not_ announce a regular edition of their 6159-7001 I was so done with Seiko, that I thought, I'll make it the Railmaster and the A-13A and I'm done. Then I remembered the Squale 50 Atmos. LOL! I still like my Turtle so much and selling would be only for ultimate strength of mind.

Basically I think it's one watch to rock, one for beating and one for fun and style. The masculine pilot chrono is just so gorgeous with leather jackets and coarse pullovers or shirts and jeans. Owning the latter just makes me so likeable to myself because I'm so weak and decadent sometimes and such a sexy hell of a guy, of course.



valuewatchguy said:


> Bernd,
> ... but I am in the minority as also loving the new 2017 railmaster (non-LE) in the silver dial too.


I hope you will pardon my honest thoughts and my best excuse is that I'm much biased as I love my classic Railmaster design so much. And at least I'm not trolling the Omega guys at f20 with this.
Apart from the twelve indices - but with patina lume, aargh! - and the already modified 3-6-9-12 this has nothing to do with the Railmaster. And I see no new classic with this. This one looks like a microbrand design, although a decent one, and something I would expect to see in the shop window of a Camel Active store.



valuewatchguy said:


> But I picked up a new brand last year that seems to have quenched my thirst for a Railmaster or Explorer for the time being. Monta Triumph. 38mm size and not an homage!


Now that's what I call a great design, this makes my heart sing! b-)|>

I remember seeing this Monta last year and I straightway paused and took a look. And now I took a deeper look and recognize how much fine detail comes with the case. I saw a video, it looks awesome. I also feel that they love their creation seeing the many - curved - straps and they even have a bracelet. What makes it utmost desirous for me is the low profile, it's even 2 mm less than my Railmaster. Wow!
Way back then I forgot about the Monta as I always do with watches, that basically are 'redundant' to my Railmaster - just as you say with _"... quenched my thirst for a Railmaster or Explorer for the time being."_

This one has it all to serve as the one and only - excellent choice!

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## peppaz (Aug 7, 2017)

deleted


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

@peppaz: Thank you! See #720

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## eco-drive (Dec 5, 2017)

oldfatherthames said:


> --
> 
> As probably some are interested in a comparative view, I made this. The 50 Atmos and my SRP775 side by side, both at the same distance and equally centered under identical exposure.
> Of coure there is no comparison in terms of better or nicer, they are so different. The Squale is naturally more 'elegant' due to the case (the polished steel makes it more dressy on top). The Squale has the same diameter at the bezel - 42 mm - as the Turtle, while it's case underneath is 40 mm but that of the Turtle is 44,3.
> ...


Forgive my ignorance, but is the Squale a special edition, modified, or a discontinued product? I couldn't find it on the Squale website..
Squale 50 Atmos Dive Watches


----------



## eco-drive (Dec 5, 2017)

oldfatherthames said:


> As probably some are interested in a comparative view, I made this. The 50 Atmos and my SRP775 side by side, both at the same distance and equally centered under identical exposure.
> Of coure there is no comparison in terms of better or nicer, they are so different. The Squale is naturally more 'elegant' due to the case (the polished steel makes it more dressy on top). The Squale has the same diameter at the bezel - 42 mm - as the Turtle, while it's case underneath is 40 mm but that of the Turtle is 44,3.
> 22 mm lug to lug with makes the Turtle also 'fatter', 50 Atmos has 20 mm
> 
> ...


Forgive my ignorance, but is the Squale a special edition, modified, or a discontinued product? I couldn't find it on the Squale website..
Squale 50 Atmos Dive Watches


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

eco-drive said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but is the Squale a special edition, modified, or a discontinued product? I couldn't find it on the Squale website..
> Squale 50 Atmos Dive Watches


That is because my pictures are so beautiful! ;-)

It's designation is '1521-026-A', this one: Squale 500 meter Professional Swiss Automatic Dive watch with Sapphire Crystal #1521-026-A

Mine is additionally called 'Classic' as it does not have the 'Squale' logo on the side of the case. That's the only difference.

The '1521-026-A Classic' was announced last year as limited available, but is not a strictly limited edition with numbering or a certificate. The German distributor ordered a quota of these and still has some. But I guess they will become available again in some time in the future . Here's the 'Classic': Squale Uhr | Squale 1521-026/A Klassik |Squale 50 Atmos Klassik

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## eco-drive (Dec 5, 2017)

@Bernd - thanks for the link. I thought the dial on your watch was blue because I see blue on the 1 o'clock position...

You really make nice product shots, the images pop!


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

eco-drive said:


> @Bernd - thanks for the link. I thought the dial on your watch was blue because I see blue on the 1 o'clock position...
> 
> You really make nice product shots, the images pop!


Thank you! b-)

The blue is due to the double AR coated sapphire. Here's a review, see also picture at the top: Squale 50 Atmos ref 1521 Review - Worn & Wound

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Thanks for the thoughtful post Bernd! There was a lot to unpack here so I'm gonna take a leaf out of your book and multi-quote... here goes:



oldfatherthames said:


> The made a high priced limited 60th anniversary edition of the historic Railmaster and the made a new standard Railmaster, which is so different that I wonder how they could ever give it the name.


You mean like the SPB051 and the SLA017? I think from now on we can just call that "pulling a Seiko", right?



oldfatherthames said:


> I leave it up to you to do a search on the 'new Railmaster'.


Not my thing, but hey it's not like I'm a style guru or anything... pretty sure I have no shoes on and my fly half undone in one of the earlier wristshots of my Tuna :-d



oldfatherthames said:


> But I have other names: IWC Ingenieur, Rolex Explorer.


To be honest I don't love the Genta designed Ingenieurs (reminds me way too much of the Royal Oak), but the earlier 50s and 60s ones are much more to my taste (just a little too vintage for my comfort though). And of course, no discussion of simple three handed sports watches is complete without the Explorer... what a classic. However I don't really like the newer versions with the applied 3, 9 and 6 compared with the earlier printed dials... but wow, those are way outta my comfort zone pricewise and climbing daily!



oldfatherthames said:


> Ah, btw, the first AT which lived parallel to my Railmaster is also a gem. I think it was just like the Railmaster (same case) also available in 39,2 mm (mine) and 41 mm and they share the same bracelets. Have a look, it's nice: Review of the Omega Aqua Terra 2502.50.00 | THE SEAMASTER REFERENCE PAGE
> (Attn.: They also made a Quartz from this.)


Oh hell yeah I've got those on my short list, plus they seem to come up for sale pretty regularly. I much prefer the 2500 AT to the newer ones with the pinstripe dial, the glossy black dial is such a classic look. I think these would make a perfect Mon-Fri 9-5 watch for me, with the Damasko, 6309 and Tuna coming out to play on weekends.

Also, I've gotta admit that the quartz option of that AT (2517) is tugging at me more than a little. Before my Tuna I would have dismissed quartz out of hand but now I'm not so sure... I have pretty hectic mornings on my way to work (thanks to three kids and a dog) so 9 times out of 10 I find myself chucking on the Tuna on my way out the door because it's always ready to go (I even wore it with a suit jacket to a meeting once... not the best look but oh well). Add to that the very low cost of entry (AUD $2-2.5k... almost half the going price for an AT with the 2500) as well as much cheaper servicing compared to an auto and it _almost_ seems like a no brainer.

Unfortunately whilst it seems the rational choice, I worry that it wouldn't completely kill the siren song of the auto version which just seems a little more 'special' with the display back and nicer applied Omega logotype. I also have a feeling that it would annoy me at that price point if the seconds hand doesn't hit the markers precisely (which I hear it often doesn't with Omega quartz) given that I love that about my Tuna.

Lastly, if I start to consider quartz at this price range the 9F Grand Seikos come in to play, and honestly although I've never handled one I have a feeling they may give the 2517 AT a serious run for it's money... :think:

(pics not mine)


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> But I picked up a new brand last year that seems to have quenched my thirst for a Railmaster or Explorer for the time being. Monta Triumph. 38mm size and not an homage!
> 
> (Not my pic)
> 
> ...


Wow mate that Monta is beautiful! I'd never heard of this brand until I read a review on W&W a couple of days ago (Monta Triumph Review - Worn & Wound), but they look awesome and like you said it's nice that they have an original design :-!


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

khd said:


> Thanks for the thoughtful post Bernd! There was a lot to unpack here so I'm gonna take a leaf out of your book and multi-quote... here goes:
> 
> You mean like the SPB051 and the SLA017? I think from now on we can just call that "pulling a Seiko", right?


:-!



khd said:


> Lastly, if I start to consider quartz at this price range the 9F Grand Seikos come in to play, and honestly although I've never handled one I have a feeling they may give the 2517 AT a serious run for it's money... :think:
> 
> (pics not mine - and yeah I prefer the AT in black but can't find a nice pic to juxtapose with the GS)
> 
> ...


That's easy: The Seiko!

I love those hands on my Railmaster, but here on the AT - when I look at it now - I would have probably taken out the lume part. The pure hands of the Seiko are perfect style.

On my Railmaster it's different because the indices are lume only:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

oldfatherthames said:


> :-!
> That's easy: The Seiko!
> 
> I love those hands on my Railmaster, but here on the AT - when I look at it now - I would have probably taken out the lume part. The pure hands of the Seiko are perfect style.
> ...


Hmmmmm I tend to agree, the aqua terra hands are a little mismatched to the dial but... in all honesty I think the Grand Seiko is maybe a little _too _beautiful (and flashy) for my normal dressed down (often downright scruffy) office style. I think that's where the crisply printed dial of your lovely Railmaster (or the classic Explorer 1016) strikes such a nice balance.

Oh well, luckily for me I probably won't have to make a decision for about 5 years given my strict annual watch budget, and that's _if _I manage not to make any impulse purchases between now and then ;-)


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

khd said:


> ... in all honesty I think the Grand Seiko is maybe a little





khd said:


> _too _beautiful (and flashy) for my normal dressed down (often downright scruffy) office style.


Indeed, it's a very noble watch. As classic as it is, I get you!



khd said:


> Oh well, luckily for me I probably won't have to make a decision for about 5 years given my strict annual watch budget, and that's _if _I manage not to make any impulse purchases between now and then ;-)


Get the Monta in 2 1/2 years. :-d

Hey: 




Jump to 14:50, when he puts the thing on his wrist! b-)

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

oldfatherthames said:


> Get the Monta in 2 1/2 years. :-d




Hahaha sorry got my maths wrong... five years at my current annual budget is for the 2500 AT or railmaster, so only 2 1/5 years for used quartz GS or AT... or about 1yr for the Monta, woohoo! I know the strict budget I impose upon myself is a little funny but at this point _all _of my watch purchases are a bit superfluous so I can't help but prioritise other stuff... if I could just stay off WUS for a year or two I'd probably have half a chance of finishing my long suffering motorbike project, but unfortunately "buying" is much easier than "doing" sometimes :roll:

The Monta is very nice but I think the dial is a little busy for the style I've got in mind, and the more I think about it I believe applied indices will always be too nice for me. I think if Tudor made the Ranger a bit smaller (ideally between 36-39mm) that _might_ be an option so long as the lume isnt sand coloured (I can't really tell from photos)... when I quickly tried on the BB 41 the other day it looked like a (very blingy) dinner plate, the 36mm fit me much better and seemed better proportioned to the thin case IMO (although it had some other things I didn't like).

I also get the idea behind the straight end links but I reckon the Ranger is crying out for proper curved ones like the original:









Actually, looking at the photo above I reckon the original vintage Ranger would suit me perfectly, other than the fact that I'd probably never find one in my pricerange that isn't fake :-x


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

oldfatherthames said:


> Indeed, it's a very noble watch. As classic as it is, I get you!
> 
> Get the Monta in 2 1/2 years. :-d
> 
> ...


Personally I'm really interested in the new 40mm GS GMT quartz watches that have been forecasted to release at Basel this year. I am seriously considering these as a reason to sell my Tuna ....and a couple of others










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

oldfatherthames said:


> Hey, thank you, mein Freund!
> 
> Yeah, it is, I'm really flying high with this classical beauty. Very, very happy! I mean ... #4515 ... you know.
> 
> ...


A bit late but I stand here in awe of your fantastic shot in #4515. Well done. Astonishing watch!

Cheers
lipschitz


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

It’s taken a few weeks of trial and error, but I’ve finally adjusted my mantle clock to around about 1min per week accuracy which is plenty good enough for me.

I inherited this clock recently... my great uncle bought it out from England with him when he emigrated to Australia and my cousin was about to throw it out when she remembered that I like watches and clocks and have a bare mantelpiece, phew! The original part of our house was built in the late 20s so this old clock (most likely from the late 40s) matches the place nicely.

I have to say, if you like mechanical watches I highly recommend getting a wind up mantle clock... I never thought of buying one before now but it’s great fun to wind it up each week (I tested the power reserve and got almost 9 days out of the old girl) plus if it runs too slow or fast for your taste you just open up the back and adjust the pendulum whilst enjoying all those lovely gears of the (in this case Smiths) movement.

My 6309 Turtle has been placed in shot to *tenuously* keep this post on topic


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

had just one update made to my 775 mod:








(new second hand)


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Dear friends,

today it's been two years that I started this thread.

I wanna thank you all wholeheartedly for your support and your company - and your friendship! There have been so many awesome contributions and great and personal stories and we had lots of fun. I cherish the good time you have given me here!

---> Thank you! b-)|> <---

Anniversary picture:









Cheers, friends!
Bernd


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

oldfatherthames said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> today it's been two years that I started this thread.
> 
> ...


Thank you brother for the outstanding thread and amazing pics, its still going too! this thread will never die.


----------



## mark_engelbrecht (Jul 17, 2016)

I just read the initial post (looking at a tool diver - Seiko vs Steinhart conundrum) - really excellent pictures, thanks for posting.

Immeasurably helpful when considering getting this watch

Now to read the other 100 pages.....


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Comparing Seiko to a homage brand like Steinhart is almost blasphemous. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Comparing Seiko to a homage brand like Steinhart is almost blasphemous.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its an outrage!


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

oldfatherthames said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> today it's been two years that I started this thread.
> 
> ...


Two years... wow time flies when you're having fun!

Thanks to Bernd and to all who contribute to this thread, it's by far my favourite and often the only one I bother keeping up to date with these days.. and not just because it's pretty much the only place on WUS where I feel I can be myself without self-censoring every fcuking post :-d


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Galaga said:


> Comparing Seiko to a homage brand like Steinhart is almost blasphemous.





Cobia said:


> Its an outrage!


LOL! Yes it is. Love you guys. b-)|>



mark_engelbrecht said:


> I just read the initial post (looking at a tool diver - Seiko vs Steinhart conundrum) - really excellent pictures, thanks for posting.
> 
> Immeasurably helpful when considering getting this watch
> 
> Now to read the other 100 pages.....


Mark, thanks a lot! 

Don't take it too bad. Without starting a homage-discussion, it's just so easy (and cheap) with Seiko to get an 'original' from the true maker and you get history for free on top. It's almost a no-brainer if you like the design, but even if not, there are so many other options with an independent design. Ok, ok, that's already a homage debate.



Cobia said:


> Thank you brother for the outstanding thread and amazing pics, its still going too! this thread will never die.





khd said:


> Two years... wow time flies when you're having fun!
> 
> Thanks to Bernd and to all who contribute to this thread, it's by far my favourite and often the only one I bother keeping up to date with these days.. and not just because it's pretty much the only place on WUS where I feel I can be myself without self-censoring every fcuking post


Yeah, thank you, mates! This thread has become a bit of a local pub and I love this idea. It's always open to anyone, but I totally appreciate, that we always have very nice guests here! |>

Btw, I got over my ire at Seiko. Maybe you guys remember my rants from late December and I guess no one here really got how p*ssed off I was. I was almost decided to let the Turtle go, just out of a principle. But as weeks went by it's charme won me over again. So, yes this thread's star will stay.



banderor said:


> ...


Haha, thank you, my friend! b-)

The funny thing is, that I often thought about making a very similar picture. Probably I will do it someday, I even have that pick-up - and I recognize a Pro-Ject - here, so I could reply in perfect bro-manner. ;-)









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## User365937 (Apr 29, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Hey Bernd and friends 

Squale 60 Atmos v Seiko SPB053 v Tudor Black Bay Blue ETA Version. 

What’s the best watch? Forget about price for now. I’m talking aesthetics, heritage etc.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Hey Bernd and friends
> 
> Squale 60 Atmos v Seiko SPB053 v Tudor Black Bay Blue ETA Version.
> 
> What's the best watch? Forget about price for now. I'm talking aesthetics, heritage etc.


If price is no consideration id go the BB but its certainly not 5 times the watch the seiko is, and not 3 times the watch the Squale is.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Galaga said:


> Hey Bernd and friends
> 
> Squale 60 Atmos v Seiko SPB053 v Tudor Black Bay Blue ETA Version.
> 
> What's the best watch? Forget about price for now. I'm talking aesthetics, heritage etc.


If price is no consideration, out of these four I'd pick the Pelagos. 

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

oldfatherthames said:


> If price is no consideration, out of these four I'd pick the Pelagos.
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


I dont know why the pelagos doesnt get more love?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Cobia said:


> I dont know why the pelagos doesnt get more love?


It's because it's titanium. Some people just don't like it.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Hey Bernd and friends
> 
> Squale 60 Atmos v Seiko SPB053 v Tudor Black Bay Blue ETA Version.
> 
> What's the best watch? Forget about price for now. I'm talking aesthetics, heritage etc.


Theres a thread in the citizen and seiko forum i just replied to, called 'SBDC053 thoughts and insights'.

Guys just bought the 053, its his first seiko after owning dozens of swiss watches, he says his squale 50 atm feels like a toy next to it (take that with a grain of salt as its just opinion) but hes completely blown away by the 053, its worth a read.
I dont think he'll be buying swiss any time soon.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> It's because it's titanium. Some people just don't like it.


Aaah, i wasnt aware of that, its a lovely watch, that must be why then.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

I get my confirmed price on the Black Bay later this week. I have sourced a ETA version brand new.


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Galaga said:


> Hey Bernd and friends
> 
> Squale 60 Atmos v Seiko SPB053 v Tudor Black Bay Blue ETA Version.
> 
> What's the best watch? Forget about price for now. I'm talking aesthetics, heritage etc.





oldfatherthames said:


> If price is no consideration, out of these four I'd pick the Pelagos.
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd





Galaga said:


> I get my confirmed price on the Black Bay later this week. I have sourced a ETA version brand new.


I'd love to see the ETA BB in the flesh, as I hear it's a little thinner than the newer in house ones.

I'm not normally worried about thickness per se (heck I'm wearing my Tuna pretty much every day at the moment) but when I tried some of the newer Black Bays on recently they seemed out of proportion (for the dressier style of the watch) as they're very slab sided! It was so different to what I was expecting and something I doubt I'd be able to get over at that price range (which is a lot for me, your situation may be different)... to my eye the bracelet (which I guess is a more "average" thickness) actually looked strangely thin coming out of such a bulky case design.

I also took a sneaky peak at the Pelagos, and it has two important things that made it a little more coherent - the slab sided case doesn't feel as incongruous given the out and out toolish (i.e. [email protected]$$) character of the watch, and the square markers suit the cool snowflake hands much better. Sure it's less dressy but let's face it, in these apocalyptic endtimes where half the population wears a "fitbit" to count their farts or whatever the **** they do and the other half doesn't wear a watch at all you can definitely wear it with a shirt or a suit... so long as it fits under your cuff :-d


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

The problem with the in-house Black Bay is that the back of the case is not flat and protrudes down to fit the in-house movement. Like a smaller inner circle protruding below the rounded back of the case. Makes the watch very uncomfortable and top-heavy whilst the ETA version is a magnificent fit. I've tried both and there is no comparison. In addition, the bracelet on the ETA version is superior and kills that faux pas rivet design.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Cobia said:


> Aaah, i wasnt aware of that, its a lovely watch, that must be why then.


I think it's more that the BBB steels the show everytime, before people even come to learn that the Pelagos is titanium. The Pelagos is brutally and beautifully straight, it's not rouged. The BBB has glossy nails and wears seductive lipstick in comparison.

Many folks on the boards do not have a jeweler near and most of the talk here is derived from pictures and the BBB is a born photo-model.



Galaga said:


> I get my confirmed price on the Black Bay later this week. I have sourced a ETA version brand new.


What I like so much on the BBB Blue are the silver framed indices. Not as blingy as with the other. I wish they would have the v1-black one that way too.



khd said:


> I'd love to see the ETA BB in the flesh, as I hear it's a little thinner than the newer in house ones.


When I remember it correct, it's just that it has increased towards the bottom. The caseback 'protrudes' more, which makes it a bit more bulky but most of all makes it sit higher on the wrist.

(And you must like the new bracelet's rivet look. Not a fan here.)



khd said:


> I also took a sneaky peak at the Pelagos, and it has two important things that made it a little more coherent - the slab sided case doesn't feel as incongruous given the out and out toolish (i.e. [email protected]$$) character of the watch, and the square markers suit the cool snowflake hands much better.


'Coherent' is the word! The Pelagos is totally awesome in the flesh. It's all 'no kidding, here I am!' b-)



khd said:


> Sure it's less dressy but let's face it, in these apocalyptic endtimes where half the population wears a "fitbit" to count their farts or whatever the **** they do and the other half doesn't wear a watch at all you can definitely wear it with a shirt or a suit... so long as it fits under your cuff


MUAHAHAHA! :-!



Cobia said:


> Theres a thread in the citizen and seiko forum i just replied to, called 'SBDC053 thoughts and insights'.
> 
> Guys just bought the 053, its his first seiko after owning dozens of swiss watches, he says his squale 50 atm feels like a toy next to it (take that with a grain of salt as its just opinion) but hes completely blown away by the 053, its worth a read.
> I dont think he'll be buying swiss any time soon.


Gee, I've read it. I know quite some watches and the Seiko is surely fine for the official price and especially a bargain for the current street prices, but I think the guy is flying a tiny bit too high on enthusiasm - which is always a great feeling. ;-)

--









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

oldfatherthames said:


> I think it's more that the BBB steels the show everytime, before people even come to learn that the Pelagos is titanium. The Pelagos is brutally and beautifully straight, it's not rouged. The BBB has glossy nails and wears seductive lipstick in comparison.
> 
> Many folks on the boards do not have a jeweler near and most of the talk here is derived from pictures and the BBB is a born photo-model.
> 
> ...


I had a look at the BBs a month back, they look better in the pics than in real life, i was a bit underwhelmed to be honest, i was also shocked at how thin the bezels are, wasnt impressed with the dials much either..
Dont get me wrong, lovely watches, id definitely wear one myself, they look better than a sub imo.


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Galaga said:


> The problem with the in-house Black Bay is that the back of the case is not flat and protrudes down to fit the in-house movement. Like a smaller inner circle protruding below the rounded back of the case. Makes the watch very uncomfortable and top-heavy whilst the ETA version is a magnificent fit. I've tried both and there is no comparison. In addition, the bracelet on the ETA version is superior and kills that faux pas rivet design.





oldfatherthames said:


> (And you must like the new bracelet's rivet look. Not a fan here.)


Haha I stopped thinking about the Black Bay pretty soon after trying one on so I'd forgotten all about the Disneyesque "rivets". Definitely not a fan of those... however I think the Black BB would look cool on a straight end link bracelet like Tudor did somewhat less successfully on the Ranger (don't even get me started on that bund strap).

What I can't figure out is why Tudor (and Oris) suddenly got so nostalgic for bloody rivets, yet they've completely neglected to revive other vintage bracelet "design features"... like flimsy hollow endlinks, rattly folded links and pressed clasps. Come to think of it, I guess they have to hold something back for Baselworld 2018, right?



Cobia said:


> I had a look at the BBs a month back, they look better in the pics than in real life, i was a bit underwhelmed to be honest, i was also shocked at how thin the bezels are, wasnt impressed with the dials much either..
> Dont get me wrong, lovely watches, id definitely wear one myself, they look better than a sub imo.


Oh yeah I also forgot about the bezel... very nice action and definitely quality, but the thinness really exaggerated the straight sides of the case. I couldn't help but think that the proportions would work a little better if they shaped the side of the case slightly and doubled the thickness of the bezel.

Still, I don't think they're gonna mess with the formula at this point, pretty sure they're selling like hot cakes... when I was in HK recently (where there's always been a stack of love for Rolex) it felt like Tudor and the BB in particular were all the rage, ADs everywhere up and down the main shopping street had them in the window displays and I even saw Lady Gaga spruiking the original (red) one in a giant advertisement on the side of a bus!!!


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Cobia said:


> I had a look at the BBs a month back, they look better in the pics than in real life, i was a bit underwhelmed to be honest, i was also shocked at how thin the bezels are, wasnt impressed with the dials much either..
> Dont get me wrong, lovely watches, id definitely wear one myself, they look better than a sub imo.


I find it remarkable, how many of 'us' were underwhelmed (when I think of my story when I went to the jeweler for the BB Red and what khd reported).


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

oldfatherthames said:


> I find it remarkable, how many of 'us' were underwhelmed (when I think of my story when I went to the jeweler for the BB Red and what khd reported).


I think a lot of it has to do with the "photogenic" comments you made earlier... I don't know if this happens to anyone else but I find myself really attracted to fancy looking watches (with features like applied indices and pretty finishes like sapphire or ceramic on the bezel) when I'm browsing pics on the net, but most watches I end up keeping are much plainer and less photogenic (and often just have a simple printed dial with lume plots painted on, and good old aluminium or steel bezels).

I've joked about this before, but I know I've bit the bug hard when my first thought is that a watch is "ugly"... I guess if I care enough to hate something initially that's a sign there might be something else more complicated going on in my head :-s. Strangely enough, the inverse is often true for me as well... most times if I love the look of something and my first thought is "wow, beautiful" I seek out a million pictures, subscribe to a bunch of threads, lust after it for months and then completely change my mind after seeing it in person.

Just in case you were wondering, going by that past history chances are next time I'm in the market for another watch (should be around 2021 thanks to my three kids hahaha) I'm probably going to pass on a beautiful MM300 or an elegant quartz GS and pick up a Doxa 1200T or a titanium Omega 2231.50 instead. I know, I know, I should probably seek professional help but I'm too stubborn for that, I prefer to self medicate :-d


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

khd said:


> I think a lot of it has to do with the "photogenic" comments you made earlier... I don't know if this happens to anyone else but I find myself really attracted to fancy looking watches (with features like applied indices and pretty finishes like sapphire or ceramic on the bezel) when I'm browsing pics on the net, but most watches I end up keeping are much plainer and less photogenic (and often just have a simple printed dial with lume plots painted on, and good old aluminium or steel bezels).


You're not alone. Me and the BB Red: I liked it when I saw it years ago and it appealed to me everytime we met on my monitor, but that was all. Then all of a sudden, don't ask me why, the idea came concrete and I think there was not a single picture on the web that I hadn't seen. This went on for many weeks and I thought it was a good sign, that the love was steadily growing. Hey, I work hard for the money and it takes a lot until I stuff two grands in my backpocket and visit a jeweler. I was so willing.

It never happened to me, but I imagine my experience in the fancy shop was like waking up after a long drunk night with the wrong girl. I always believe that I learn from suchs thing, at least there is hope. So nowadays I prefer to cool down and have a second thought and third look. 
Or take the Monta Triumph which valuewatchguy mentioned here some weeks ago. Awesome and I visited their Insta off and on. I think it's just a bit too sassy for me.

Probably I need to accept that I already have everything in watches. The Railmaster was a dream come true many years ago and the love is strong as it ever was. Indeed I knew from the first moment, that this my lifetime watch. Effectively I could sell the rest and miss nothing, but there's more to this hobby - and hey, this girl wants to dress herself a bit too -, so I love my so-special A-13A (keeper!) and my Turtle.
I don't really see myself shelling out the money for a Pelagos or another luxury watch, though I wouldn't mind a pilot from Bremont for example. And everytime my friend drops by, I think that his old GMT Master is da bomb.

I would need to win the lottery to get a change of viewpoint but until this happens I'll be looking for some nice affordable things, but more and more I get the feeling that I won't find extra happiness.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

oldfatherthames said:


> I would need to win the lottery to get a change of viewpoint but until this happens I'll be looking for some nice affordable things, but more and more I get the feeling that I won't find extra happiness.


I think you've nailed it here... at the risk of sounding like some "new age" fcukwit the truth is most times happiness from acquisition of possessions is fleeting at best, and there's always something bigger badder cooler rarer sexier pricier out there to chase after. It's a never ending spiral that leads to six figure MilSubs for tough guy types and precious-metal perpetual-calendar Pateks (PPPs) for dapper dandies.

Sometimes I also think I'm happiest as a "one watch" guy, and I certainly found it relaxing to wear my DA36 on a daily basis for about a year. But you know how it goes... gotta keep the 6309 for the sentimental birth month year watch, need my Tuna for fun in the water and grab and go quartz, should pick up something dressier for the office... gahhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

Thing is the pictures that attract us to the watch are superb, most of the time a watch looks different, reflections etc. For me the BB doesn't do it, but the blue pelagos looks stunning, the matt bezel looks awesome!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

My contact has stated that Tudor are playing the Rolex game and not offering anymore than a 5% discount on their watches which means that the best that one can have the ETA version of the Black Bay is a little over AU$3300 brand new. Limited stock out there as this version is discontinued. 

The preowned search begins.....


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

oldfatherthames said:


> I recognize a Pro-Ject


Good catch on noticing my Pro-Ject Carbon turntable Bernd. After using vintage Duals for years (1229q; 705) finally went for the convenience of a modern table about four years ago. I got the white version, because it reminded me of Jimi Hendrix's white Strat. Here's an outtake pic from yesterday for you.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

And another thing I found out is that the Black Bay’s bezel is difficult to turn if you have your fingers on the 3 and 9 positions. Can only be turned from the 12 and 6 positions. 

I’m obviously slowly turning away from it (pardon the pun) can’t you tell ? ☹


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

khd said:


> ... (don't even get me started on that bund strap).


LOL! So, ... And how do you feel about the Ranger's camo NATO? ;-)


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

khd said:


> I think you've nailed it here... at the risk of sounding like some "new age" fcukwit the truth is most times happiness from acquisition of possessions is fleeting at best, and there's always something bigger badder cooler rarer sexier pricier out there to chase after. It's a never ending spiral that leads to six figure MilSubs for tough guy types and precious-metal perpetual-calendar Pateks (PPPs) for dapper dandies.
> 
> Sometimes I also think I'm happiest as a "one watch" guy, and I certainly found it relaxing to wear my DA36 on a daily basis for about a year. But you know how it goes... gotta keep the 6309 for the sentimental birth month year watch, need my Tuna for fun in the water and grab and go quartz, should pick up something dressier for the office... gahhhhhhhhh!


Be careful, or you may end up joining this (fun) thread! :-d


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> And another thing I found out is that the Black Bay's bezel is difficult to turn if you have your fingers on the 3 and 9 positions. Can only be turned from the 12 and 6 positions.
> 
> I'm obviously slowly turning away from it (pardon the pun) can't you tell ? ☹


Google 'tudor black bay bezel falling off'.


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Galaga said:


> My contact has stated that Tudor are playing the Rolex game and not offering anymore than a 5% discount on their watches which means that the best that one can have the ETA version of the Black Bay is a little over AU$3300 brand new. Limited stock out there as this version is discontinued.
> 
> The preowned search begins.....


If that is a local price and includes taxes it might not be too bad a deal... when I bought my Damasko they slugged me 10% GST as well as a couple of other AQIS and import charges at the border, all up it added $230 to the price of a $1300 watch.


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

banderor said:


> LOL! So, ... And how do you feel about the Ranger's camo NATO?


Haha yeah the woven camo is pretty fcuking silly if you ask me (would have loved it when I was 12 though) but as a freebie chucked in the box it doesn't p!ss me off too much... however I'd probably be arrested for my ensuing behaviour if, as a paid up Tudor owning customer, I was charged the full eye watering OEM replacement fee, just googled it and it's over US$200!!!

Also, I know I wasn't going to get started on the bund but seriously it's a really strange strap - they've somehow managed to make nice leather look like vinyl (quite the trick) and it's this strangely stiff precurved circular shape that looks like a giant bangle if your wrist is smaller than 7 inches. Quite strange when you consider that they could just grab the leather strap from the original Black Bay and it'd look fine!


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

banderor said:


> Be careful, or you may end up joining this (fun) thread!


Haha thanks... even without a subscription to that thread I'm pretty much there, thanks largely to the costs associated with my wife and three kids (combined with my taste in watches which is slowly but surely leaning towards fewer but slightly more expensive pieces).

Normally I'm happy enough playing with my meagre annual watch budget (figured it out the other day at about half a percent of my annual salary pre tax) but I'd be lying if I didn't occasionally think "wow, that'd be a REALLY nice watch" as I pay the kids' annual school fees, or the next term of ballet, soccer, school trips etc.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Galaga said:


> And another thing I found out is that the Black Bay's bezel is difficult to turn if you have your fingers on the 3 and 9 positions. Can only be turned from the 12 and 6 positions.
> 
> I'm obviously slowly turning away from it (pardon the pun) can't you tell ? ☹


Fly high, get a pilot!

























Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

oldfatherthames said:


> Fly high, get a pilot!
> 
> View attachment 12871251
> 
> ...


Yes! Also, you can get the original clock version for your desk... I doubt my wrists can pull off the a-13a but after the fun of my recent mantle clock acquisition I'm tempted to get the clock instead:


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

khd said:


> Yes! Also, you can get the original clock version for your desk... I doubt my wrists can pull off the a-13a but after the fun of my recent mantle clock acquisition I'm tempted to get the clock instead:
> ...
> View attachment 12871297


I ordered one as an earring.

--

Love this watch!

















Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

khd said:


> Haha thanks... even without a subscription to that thread I'm pretty much there, thanks largely to the costs associated with my wife and three kids (combined with my taste in watches which is slowly but surely leaning towards fewer but slightly more expensive pieces).
> 
> Normally I'm happy enough playing with my meagre annual watch budget (figured it out the other day at about half a percent of my annual salary pre tax) but I'd be lying if I didn't occasionally think "wow, that'd be a REALLY nice watch" as I pay the kids' annual school fees, or the next term of ballet, soccer, school trips etc.


.

That's a really good point about costs and budgets. After 5 years, I recently got a new set of 4 tires for my car. I special ordered Bridgestone because they had good online reviews for low cabin noise, and because I wanted Made in USA. Cost around $500. When looking at new watches, I consider $500 a bargain for something decent. Yet I drove on a set of tires 5 years, and then "splurged" for a set that cost $500. That was a reality check.


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

banderor said:


> .
> 
> That's a really good point about costs and budgets. After 5 years, I recently got a new set of 4 tires for my car. I special ordered Bridgestone because they had good online reviews for low cabin noise, and because I wanted Made in USA. Cost around $500. When looking at new watches, I consider $500 a bargain for something decent. Yet I drove on a set of tires 5 years, and then "splurged" for a set that cost $500. That was a reality check.


You can actually play this fun game at a range of pricepoints, not just my deadbeat dad "one kid goes to school this semester or I buy an Omega" dilemma. Over in f71 there was a thread asking the question "tank of [strike]gas[/strike] petrol or a watch?" https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/tank-gas-watch-1037417.html

Turns out greenies with their electric cars and scooters are pretty well OK, but people who drive bigger gas guzzlers sometimes find themselves thinking "you know I could have bought an SKX007 instead of this petrol" :-d


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

oldfatherthames said:


> Fly high, get a pilot!
> 
> View attachment 12871255
> 
> ...


One thing I've noticed about the pilot watch category is it's essential that they have a good "story." Think IWC, Laco and Stowa for instance. Yours doesn't have the heritage, but it does have a great story. Is it fair to say pilot watch fans are romantic types?


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

oldfatherthames:
I thot I was digging section 1 til I saw section 2
Outstanding eye candy!!!
8 Seikos. Fave Seiko is SCC031 Solar.

XTraindriver Art


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

banderor said:


> .
> That's a really good point about costs and budgets. After 5 years, I recently got a new set of 4 tires for my car. I special ordered Bridgestone because they had good online reviews for low cabin noise, and because I wanted Made in USA. Cost around $500. When looking at new watches, I consider $500 a bargain for something decent. Yet I drove on a set of tires 5 years, and then "splurged" for a set that cost $500. That was a reality check.


That Rolex-feeling. 

Don't know how I managed, but I touched a fat, sharp-edged stone four days before Christmas. One loud smack and the wheel was instantly dead. I could totally assure it's relatives, that it didn't suffer.
Due to the rather rare size of my beautiful winter-rims the tires are always a bit more expensive and in mid December the buccaneers from the garage just rip you off. I thought 'there goes another watch-hottie'.



khd said:


> You can actually play this fun game at a range of pricepoints, not just my deadbeat dad "one kid goes to school this semester or I buy an Omega" dilemma. Over in f71 there was a thread asking the question "tank of [strike]gas[/strike] petrol or a watch?" https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/tank-gas-watch-1037417.html
> 
> Turns out greenies with their electric cars and scooters are pretty well OK, but people who drive bigger gas guzzlers sometimes find themselves thinking "you know I could have bought an SKX007 instead of this petrol"


It's always the same here: Just when I bought me something I don't need, the same day something I need breaks. Washing machine, whatever. It always happens! So each little luxury I plan with twice it's budget. Naturally, if I don't get me something extra, nothing ever happens. Car rolls forever, washing machine behaves like a tractor. And no, I'm not superstitiuos! ;-)



arogle1stus said:


> oldfatherthames:
> I thot I was digging section 1 til I saw section 2
> Outstanding eye candy!!!


Thank you! b-)



banderor said:


> One thing I've noticed about the pilot watch category is it's essential that they have a good "story." Think IWC, Laco and Stowa for instance. Yours doesn't have the heritage, but it does have a great story. Is it fair to say pilot watch fans are romantic types?


I doubt most of them are as romantic as I am. 

Naturally the A-13A cokcpit clock has seen more places than any pilot watch and has a longer history than the most, but yes, it's more a story.
Don't know in general, but for me I love me a bit of history. Railmaster since 1957, Turtle released 1976.

Here's my current redrockstraps collection:









Btw, I tried the black one with my SRP775. Canvas and divers, it just don't works for me.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

banderor said:


> One thing I've noticed about the pilot watch category is it's essential that they have a good "story." Think IWC, Laco and Stowa for instance. Yours doesn't have the heritage, but it does have a great story. Is it fair to say pilot watch fans are romantic types?


Bernd, another example is the Rolex Air-King. A friend of mine at work has one, and this morning I asked him, "Tell me the story of the Rolex Air-King." His eyes lit up and he told me about MOD special ordering them for pilots in the 1950s. You know watch company marketing departments love playing on that romance. Compare a pilot watch and its story with something like a dress watch used for business... Here's dress watch a story, "Back in the 1960s, when businessmen drank hard and smoked three packs of Camels a day, they needed a dress watch with a day/date function after a "lost weekend," one that looked good when carrying a leather brief case to a long afternoon meeting. The Seiko Lordmatic was a dependable timing instrument for those all-important 10-minute bathroom breaks." ;-)


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

banderor said:


> Bernd, another example is the Rolex Air-King. A friend of mine at work has one, and this morning I asked him, "Tell me the story of the Rolex Air-King." His eyes lit up and he told me about MOD special ordering them for pilots in the 1950s. You know watch company marketing departments love playing on that romance. Compare a pilot watch and its story with something like a dress watch used for business... Here's dress watch a story, "Back in the 1960s, when businessmen drank hard and smoked three packs of Camels a day, they needed a dress watch with a day/date function after a "lost weekend," one that looked good when carrying a leather brief case to a long afternoon meeting. The Seiko Lordmatic was a dependable timing instrument for those all-important 10-minute bathroom breaks." ;-)


Gee, yeah, that's certainly more heroic.

But there are awesome stories about classic dress-watches as well: Did you know that the basic design of the Patek Calatrava was invented by Paul Klee, while he was searching for easing the pain from syphilis in an opium-den in London? Walter Gropius, the Bauhaus founder, found his draft while Klee was sleeping and kept it for almost a decade before it was stolen from him by a Russian hooker in Berlin, which was rumoured to have an affair with David Penney - the man who is officially known as the designer of the Calatrava. Irina Fjodora, the prostitute was found dead on the very same day the Calatrava was introduced and that's only the short-version, there's much more to the story ... Swiss spies and Humphrey Bogart ... and of course I totally made it up right now, but bro, you never know! 

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

oldfatherthames said:


> Gee, yeah, that's certainly more heroic.
> 
> But there are awesome stories about classic dress-watches as well: Did you know that the basic design of the Patek Calatrava was invented by Paul Klee, while he was searching for easing the pain from syphilis in an opium-den in London? Walter Gropius, the Bauhaus founder, found his draft while Klee was sleeping and kept it for almost a decade before it was stolen from him by a Russian hooker in Berlin, which was rumoured to have an affair with David Penney - the man who is officially known as the designer of the Calatrava. Irina Fjodora, the prostitute was found dead on the very same day the Calatrava was introduced and that's only the short-version, there's much more to the story ... Swiss spies and Humphrey Bogart ... and of course I totally made it up right now, but bro, you never know!
> 
> ...


LOL! Another Dodgy Dossier :-d


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

oldfatherthames said:


> View attachment 12871317


Bernd, I was teasing you about pilot watches, but your brave quartz truly is a beautiful watch (your taste is impeccable, even if you _did_ used to own a Sumo). And I'm a big fan of it's ETA HAQ movement.

I spent time last weekend looking around at various watches in the >$1,000 category, and went down several blind alleys and dead ends. For example, the Damasko DS30 (can't vibe with the long minute markers; love the DA 36 though), Archimede Bronze 39 (meh), the new Hamilton Field Khaki (reviews of this hand wind movement are abysmal on Amazon, watch movement has a shelf life of just 2 weeks to 2 years apparently), my 100th look at a Seiko Shogun (too effin BIG for me), 100th look at the Seiko Alpinist (useless second crown, for a compass wheel, really?), Seiko 5 Sports Military (too big, case too soft and easily scratched, ugly Supermanish Seiko 5 badge on dial, had one before but didn't like it enough to keep and no re-buy policy here, gave it to a friend, sent it to him and he never even acknowledged it, which says something), etc, etc.

Your brave quartz micro brand pilot is probably the best >$1,000 watch out there right now, besides (for me) the Seiko 775 & 777 Turtles. :-! ... I also still want a CWC G10, but never pulled the trigger because always wondering how much wrist time it would _REALLY_ get, and Prince Harry wearing one puts me off.

The end.


----------



## gkblues (Feb 26, 2014)

Sorry .. a question.Buttons what they do?









Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

banderor said:


> Bernd, another example is the Rolex Air-King. A friend of mine at work has one, and this morning I asked him, "Tell me the story of the Rolex Air-King." His eyes lit up and he told me about MOD special ordering them for pilots in the 1950s. You know watch company marketing departments love playing on that romance. Compare a pilot watch and its story with something like a dress watch used for business... Here's dress watch a story, "Back in the 1960s, when businessmen drank hard and smoked three packs of Camels a day, they needed a dress watch with a day/date function after a "lost weekend," one that looked good when carrying a leather brief case to a long afternoon meeting. The Seiko Lordmatic was a dependable timing instrument for those all-important 10-minute bathroom breaks." ;-)





oldfatherthames said:


> Gee, yeah, that's certainly more heroic.
> 
> But there are awesome stories about classic dress-watches as well: Did you know that the basic design of the Patek Calatrava was invented by Paul Klee, while he was searching for easing the pain from syphilis in an opium-den in London? Walter Gropius, the Bauhaus founder, found his draft while Klee was sleeping and kept it for almost a decade before it was stolen from him by a Russian hooker in Berlin, which was rumoured to have an affair with David Penney - the man who is officially known as the designer of the Calatrava. Irina Fjodora, the prostitute was found dead on the very same day the Calatrava was introduced and that's only the short-version, there's much more to the story ... Swiss spies and Humphrey Bogart ... and of course I totally made it up right now, but bro, you never know!
> 
> ...


Haha nice story Bernd, but no need to make something up yourself... the TV show Mad Men didn't just make stacks of men get immaculate barbered sidepart hairstyles and start sporting dandy pocket squares in their tailored suits, it also put vintage (and vintage inspired) dress watches back on the map.

Sure these days it's frowned upon in most workplace to enjoy copious amounts of hard liquor at lunchtime, and you're likely to get lynched if you light up a smoke at your desk but you can buy a Tissot Visodate, Orient Bambino, the Hamilton whosiwhatsit or even the real deal, a vintage Omega put it on your wrist and dream you're a suave gent about to get lucky with some hot girl from the typing pool.

Whatever you do, just don't get carried away and pinch said girl on the ass whilst winking and calling her "sweetcheeks"... that's called sexual harassment these days, it'll get you arrested ;-)

https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/mad-men-watches-for-sale-at-christies


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

gkblues said:


> Sorry .. a question.Buttons what they do?


When you push the top button (at the 2) the sapphire pops up and with the pusher at 4 the caseback will be released. They did this for easy-servicing. Sorry, just kidding', I'm still in Nunes-mode. ;-)

The watch has 4 hands. Hour and minute are running always, but there's an additonal minute and a second resting at the 12 for stopping time and with the buttons at 2 and 4 you operate them in the typical way Chronos are working for measuring time. Start, stop and reset and you can also measure spilt-/intermediate times.
One nice feauture of this movement (ETA 251.264) is, that you can set the hour hand independent from the minute hand, which is nice nice when you're travelling time zones.



khd said:


> Sure these days it's frowned upon in most workplace to enjoy copious amounts of hard liquor at lunchtime, and you're likely to get lynched if you light up a smoke at your desk but you can buy a Tissot Visodate, Orient Bambino, the Hamilton whosiwhatsit or even the real deal, a vintage Omega put it on your wrist and dream you're a suave gent about to get lucky with some hot girl from the typing pool.
> 
> Whatever you do, just don't get carried away and pinch said girl on the ass whilst winking and calling her "sweetcheeks"... that's called sexual harassment these days, it'll get you arrested ;-)




MUAHAHAHAHA! And: I had a Visodate once. 



banderor said:


> Bernd, I was teasing you about pilot watches, but your brave quartz truly is a beautiful watch (your taste is impeccable, even if you did used to own a Sumo).


Yo! :-( My best excuse is that I looked like a Sumo myself way back then. 



banderor said:


> I spent time last weekend looking around at various watches in the >$1,000 category, and went down several blind alleys and dead ends. For example, the Damasko DS30 (can't vibe with the long minute markers; love the DA 36 though), Archimede Bronze 39 (meh), the new Hamilton Field Khaki (reviews of this hand wind movement are abysmal on Amazon, watch movement has a shelf life of just 2 weeks to 2 years apparently), my 100th look at a Seiko Shogun (too effin BIG for me), 100th look at the Seiko Alpinist (useless second crown, for a compass wheel, really?), Seiko 5 Sports Military (too big, case too soft and easily scratched, ugly Supermanish Seiko 5 badge on dial, had one before but didn't like it enough to keep and no re-buy policy here, gave it to a friend, sent it to him and he never even acknowledged it, which says something), etc, etc.
> 
> Your brave quartz micro brand pilot is probably the best >$1,000 watch out there right now, besides (for me) the Seiko 775 & 777 Turtles. :-! ... I also still want a CWC G10, but never pulled the trigger because always wondering how much wrist time it would _REALLY_ get, and Prince Harry wearing one puts me off.


Hey, when you're looking for a field watch design, one of the very nicest I know is the Smiths PRS-29. They have two sizes. You better don't do a web search for pictures - so charming. Unfortunately for me it's hand-wound.

And what I find interesting is the Halios Seaforth. You can choose from three different bezels and one version without a bezel. The design is almost a field-dresswatch, very nice. Currently sold-out, probably there will be a pre-order option for the next batch and also some new design-variants. But rumour has it, that Jared wears one!

Btw, I think the A-13A would be borderline on your wrist.

--

New wristshot with the black canvas:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

WUS Bros: (and Bro ettes)
Gimme a break with this posting watches I can't touch with a 10 foot pole.
I'm green as a gourd with envy and outright JEASLOUSY. Hot dang it!!!
I know stuff rolls downhill
But why do I gotta liv n tha valley?
Congrats to all owners.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

arogle1stus said:


> WUS Bros: (and Bro ettes)
> Gimme a break ...


I beg your pardon! 

Back to Seiko:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

oldfatherthames said:


> I had a Visodate once.


You old letch... b-)



oldfatherthames said:


> Hey, when you're looking for a field watch design, one of the very nicest I know is the Smiths PRS-29. They have two sizes. You better don't do a web search for pictures - so charming. Unfortunately for me it's hand-wound


Another cool option if you've got the balls is an original Smiths W10... they're not _too_ pricey but probably a little more than I'd be brave enough to wager on a vintage watch that is a) often faked or frankened and b) bound to have had a hard life! You can blame W&W for the current prices: Time Spec: Smiths W10 - Worn & Wound. The CWC W10s are quite a lot cheaper but they don't have as classic a case shape as the Smiths IMO.

Original US issue field watches (from makers like Benrus, Waltham and Hamilton) with codes like GG-W-113, MIL-W-3818B or MIL-W-46374 seem to be a bit more plentiful and a fair bit cheaper than the Smiths - I get tempted by these from time to time. Once again, thanks to some recent coverage these are bound to get more expensive sooner or later... Military Watches Of The World: U.S.A. Part 2 - Worn & Wound and Vintage: Vietnam War Era U.S. Military Field Watches | The Time Bum

I've been watching a tidy little Hamilton on eBay, it's even got the badass nuclear symbol on the dial! It'll be interesting to see what it goes for, I'm not bidding I just wanna know if I'm wasting my time trying to pick one up for less than $500... https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/1979-Ha...m=263475929721&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

khd said:


> Another cool option if you've got the balls is an original Smiths W10... they're not _too_ pricey but probably a little more than I'd be brave enough to wager on a vintage watch that is a) often faked or frankened and b) bound to have had a hard life! You can blame W&W for the current prices: Time Spec: Smiths W10 - Worn & Wound. The CWC W10s are quite a lot cheaper but they don't have as classic a case shape as the Smiths IMO.


khd - I don't do vintage. Been there and done that, too high maintenance fees, hassles finding decent watchmakers to work on them, wait times, need to baby them, etc. That said, I've still got first dibs on your 6309 if you ever decide to sell it. ;-)



oldfatherthames said:


> Btw, I think the A-13A would be borderline on your wrist.


Bernd, remind me, what is the lug-to-lug on the A-13A? I think the lug-to-lug on the Turtle is 48mm and that seems OK on my wrist. I was surprised that lug-to-lug on Smith field watch 39 version is 51mm, same at the Sumo (I used to own a Sumo too, but didn't like the overhang on my wrist. Otherwise, brilliant watch - quality construction and great value in its category).


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

banderor said:


> Bernd, remind me, what is the lug-to-lug on the A-13A? I think the lug-to-lug on the Turtle is 48mm
> ...


52 mm A-13A vs 47,6 mm Turtle.

















Also see my in-depth comparison in #656

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

I've been a casaul participant in this thread and i used to have a 775 of my own....twice. I was turtleless for a long while but a few weeks ago this one landed on my doorstep. Didnt want to get excited about it given my history with this watch (773, 775x2, and PADI) but the Angus Jubilee that came with the watch has made a huge difference in my enjoyment of the piece. Thought i would share a picture taken today and be the oddball in the group.

As you were.......









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## qqbqbs (May 21, 2017)

Had mine on a waffle strap for quite a while and it's a damn fine looking watch. I'm selling it at the moment on eBay because it's just too big for my wrist, though...jealous of those who can pull it off.


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> I've been a casaul participant in this thread and i used to have a 775 of my own....twice. I was turtleless for a long while but a few weeks ago this one landed on my doorstep. Didnt want to get excited about it given my history with this watch (773, 775x2, and PADI) but the Angus Jubilee that came with the watch has made a huge difference in my enjoyment of the piece. Thought i would share a picture taken today and be the oddball in the group.
> 
> As you were.......
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing, VWG. How's the thickness of the bracelet?

Does it add substantial weight to the watch as compared to the stock bracelet?


----------



## jcartw20 (May 7, 2016)

oldfatherthames said:


> 52 mm A-13A vs 47,6 mm Turtle.
> 
> View attachment 12874543
> 
> ...


What strap is that on the turtle?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Alpineboy said:


> Thanks for sharing, VWG. How's the thickness the bracelet?
> 
> Does it add substantial weight to the watch as compared to the stock bracelet?


It's definitely stout. I hate heavy watches...sold dozens over the years because of the weight. But the flex of a jubilee and the balance that this bracelet gives a relatively large head works for me in this instance. It is heavier than stock though. I likely wouldn't enjoy it on a oyster this heavy though.









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> I've been a casaul participant in this thread and i used to have a 775 of my own....twice. I was turtleless for a long while but a few weeks ago this one landed on my doorstep. Didnt want to get excited about it given my history with this watch (773, 775x2, and PADI) but the Angus Jubilee that came with the watch has made a huge difference in my enjoyment of the piece. Thought i would share a picture taken today and be the oddball in the group.
> 
> As you were.......




And a great picture, btw! |>



qqbqbs said:


> Had mine on a waffle strap for quite a while and it's a damn fine looking watch. I'm selling it at the moment on eBay because it's just too big for my wrist, though...jealous of those who can pull it off.


Yep, it's special! There's a reason why I love it for so long and can't let go. Probably one of the new 'mini'-Turtles appeals to you.



jcartw20 said:


> What strap is that on the turtle?


That's the XGL-731 from Uncle Seiko, see this link.

Here's a selection from previous picture featuring this strap for you:









































































Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

oldfatherthames said:


> And a great picture, btw! |>
> 
> Yep, it's special! There's a reason why I love it for so long and can't let go. Probably one of the new 'mini'-Turtles appeals to you.
> 
> ...


Great pictures, Bernd!


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> It's definitely stout. I hate heavy watches...sold dozens over the years because of the weight. But the flex of a jubilee and the balance that this bracelet gives a relatively large head works for me in this instance. It is heavier than stock though. I likely wouldn't enjoy it on a oyster this heavy though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, those are substantial links. I know what you mean about the comfort of a jubilee, though. It is my favorite type of bracelet. It molds to the shape of your wrist yet able to carry and distribute the weight of the watch head.


----------



## jcartw20 (May 7, 2016)

.


----------



## jcartw20 (May 7, 2016)

oldfatherthames said:


> And a great picture, btw! |>
> 
> Yep, it's special! There's a reason why I love it for so long and can't let go. Probably one of the new 'mini'-Turtles appeals to you.
> 
> ...


Wow! Never saw this one before. Really digging the dimensionality of it which is one area I often find lacking in aftermarket Seiko rubber straps. Definitely a must have for when I get my Turtle.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

jcartw20 said:


> Wow! Never saw this one before. Really digging the dimensionality of it which is one area I often find lacking in aftermarket Seiko rubber straps. Definitely a must have for when I get my Turtle.


It's a great design, btw originally from Seiko. And look at the awesome detail on the keepers! b-)



Alpineboy said:


> Yes, those are substantial links. I know what you mean about the comfort of a jubilee, though. It is my favorite type of bracelet. It molds to the shape of your wrist yet able to carry and distribute the weight of the watch head.


Aha, then here's a selection of some pics with the Super Jubilee on my Turtle. 

























































Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## manise (Jan 31, 2018)

My first 2 Seiko Turtle watches... the SRPC25 with its cousin the SRP775. Both are beautiful. Initially I was worried about the gold tone may be too striking. It's just nice and now I am looking for a vintage leather strap for it.


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

banderor said:


> khd - I don't do vintage. Been there and done that, too high maintenance fees, hassles finding decent watchmakers to work on them, wait times, need to baby them, etc. That said, I've still got first dibs on your 6309 if you ever decide to sell it. ;-)


Haha I feel pretty similar... I always check out and lust after vintage watches but I'm almost always too chicken to buy them and the nice ones (like the Smiths w10) get pretty pricey. Even when I bought my 6309 (which is the only vintage piece in my rotation) I was actually planning on getting an SRP777, but I caved and went the vintage route this one time, but only because:


The watch was for sale at a reputable vintage dealer here in Australia;
They stated that it had been serviced and thus offered a 1 year warranty (which I felt confident to rely upon given the dealer's good reputation and the reasonably strong consumer protections available here in Aus);
Customer service was awesome... I called them up to check how many turns the crown took to screw down before purchasing (because the crown tubes can't be replaced so once it's fcuked you need a new case) and the assistant tested it for me while I was on the phone, and did so with good humour despite the fact that this watch was one of the cheapest they had for sale by around a factor of 10;
The 6309 isn't too rare, and seems to be pretty bulletproof by all accounts (other than the crown tube);
The price wasn't too far different from a new SRP777; and
Most importantly, the freaking thing is from the month and year I was born. **** me dead, I still get a real kick out of that even though I know it's super juvenile :-d

Since getting it I've been more and more open to the idea of adding another vintage piece though... it just feels so awesome to wear something that clearly took a kicking but kept on ticking. I think I'd definitely feel more comfortable with a Seiko diver than some finicky vintage chrono though, especially as a chronograph service costs more than most of my watches! I'd really love to pick up a 7549-7000 (or 7009) Golden Tuna to go with my 6309 and I reckon the quartz movements will be pretty solid even after all these years... I just have a hard time justifying the price for something that I probably wouldn't wear that often!


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

manise said:


> My first 2 Seiko Turtle watches... the SRPC25 with its cousin the SRP775. Both are beautiful. Initially I was worried about the gold tone may be too striking. It's just nice and now I am looking for a vintage leather strap for it.
> View attachment 12876577


Welcome aboard brother! seems theres a bit of a glitch with pictures atm, no doubt managements onto it.

Great choices and congrats, welcome to the cult of the turtle.


----------



## Dan3612 (Jun 18, 2017)

These are great pictures!


oldfatherthames said:


> And a great picture, btw! |>
> 
> Yep, it's special! There's a reason why I love it for so long and can't let go. Probably one of the new 'mini'-Turtles appeals to you.
> 
> ...


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Cannot be a true Seiko man if you haven't acquired at least one turtle.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Cannot be a true Seiko man if you haven't acquired at least one turtle.


Little buggers are breeding at my house, even starting to breed at my younger brothers house as he's adding a PADI or new batman blue to his 775.
He's never been into watches much but the 775 has captured his interest, he said the other day as he was showing it to his mate Benny 'best $350 ive ever spent bro'.
Made me happy hearing that.


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

khd said:


> Haha I feel pretty similar... I always check out and lust after vintage watches but I'm almost always too chicken to buy them and the nice ones (like the Smiths w10) get pretty pricey. Even when I bought my 6309 (which is the only vintage piece in my rotation) I was actually planning on getting an SRP777, but I caved and went the vintage route this one time, but only because:
> 
> 
> The watch was for sale at a reputable vintage dealer here in Australia;
> ...


Best wabi-sabi bezel insert ever.


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

The weekend begins...


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

banderor said:


> The weekend begins...
> 
> ...


Yeah! Have a great weekend everyone! b-)|>









Cheers
Bernd


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Today I thought I'd share my 775 Turtle story. Like Bernd, I originally wanted to get a 777 when the new Turtles were first released in early 2015. But the prices were high and the 777 version was hard to find the first few months they were on the market.

That's when I found Bernd's posts (this thread) about his 775. The amazing photography, the drawings in graphics software illustrating dimensions of case, and Bernd's insights, sold me. When a deal for a 775 at $325 shipped popped up, I sprung for mine and never looked back. I wore mine on the original bracket for a year, until I switched it out to wear on a Zulu or Nato strap.

After prices came down, I bought a couple more Turtles, including the 777 that I initially wanted. I sold one of those, but kept my 777 and 775. That's all good, but here comes the bad news...

I wear my watches on my left arm. At work, I'm at a keyboard for hours each day, sometimes up to 8 hours or more. Last fall, I once wore my Seiko Sumo on it's stock bracelet for three days in a row at work, and my left arm and hand started to feel numb. Soon after that I sold my Sumo, it was too big for my wrist anyway (overhang), but the weight was the main reason for letting it go.

Now I'm starting to have the same issue with my Turtles. Although I'm wearing my 775 on at nylon strap, and my 777 on a rubber one, these are still big, heavy watches. On an old scale I have, the watch head weighs about 85g. Yesterday I wore my 775 all day on a Nato, and also wore my 777 a couple days at work last week. Today I'm feel a little numbness in my hand and arm again. On the Nato I wore yesterday, the watch head doesn't really balance too well, and I wonder if that might exasperate things.

I'm not planning to do anything rash, but the thought of selling my Turtles has crossed my mind. This would be a shame in my 775's case in particular, because it's as close to a "perfect" version of this one as you can get. Not only does everything line up exceptionally well (indices, date/day in window, bezel -- and bezel action is perfect), the watch keeps great time. I gave it a full wind yesterday and after 11 hours on the wrist, and then resting face up overnight, it's kept time to +6 seconds in the past 24 hours.









A comparison of the 777 to the original 6309 Turtle shows how much larger the new version is compared to the vintage model that inspired it. If it's fair to say that we're still in the tail end of the hip-hop-bling era culturally, I guess it makes sense that Seiko makes so many diver watches that range in size from very large to huge. I think they probably suit virile young men in their 20s, 30s and 40s more than they do guys in late middle age. So, that's my 775 story.

I love the Seiko day complication with the blue/red day for Saturday/Sunday. Wearing my 775 on my right arm today, and took this pic to share.

Thanks for reading, and enjoy the rest of your weekend! :-!


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

oldfatherthames said:


> If price is no consideration, out of these four I'd pick the Pelagos.
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


Bernd, I hadn't looked at the Tudor Pelagos for a few years, until today. Surprised to see the new ones with crown at 3 o'clock have so much text on the dial! Granted, the dial is nicely balanced. But that's more syllables than contained in a Haiku poem!!


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

banderor said:


> ...but here comes the bad news...
> 
> I wear my watches on my left arm. At work, I'm at a keyboard for hours each day, sometimes up to 8 hours or more. Last fall, I once wore my Seiko Sumo on it's stock bracelet for three days in a row at work, and my left arm and hand started to feel numb. Soon after that I sold my Sumo, it was too big for my wrist anyway (overhang), but the weight was the main reason for letting it go.
> 
> Now I'm starting to have the same issue with my Turtles. Although I'm wearing my 775 on at nylon strap, and my 777 on a rubber one, these are still big, heavy watches. On an old scale I have, the watch head weighs about 85g. Yesterday I wore my 775 all day on a Nato, and also wore my 777 a couple days at work last week. Today I'm feel a little numbness in my hand and arm again. On the Nato I wore yesterday, the watch head doesn't really balance too well, and I wonder if that might exasperate things.


Get it.

I don't see the something around 100 g as noteworthy heavy or problematic, but the Turtle is 'compact-heavy', it's massive for it's short cushion-case and I imagine that makes it uncomfortable for you, when it's not centered and you somehow unconsciously compensate this with your arm-position or muscles.

I love to wear my Railmaster rather loose and lazy with it's metal bracelet, so I'm used to have the watch-head not centered, but with the heavier SRP775 on metal-bracelets it was already a bit too much for me, when the bracelet was not adjusted for a tighter fit. However, I'm a rather strong-build and muscular guy and had no problems, it was just that uncomfortable feeling though being used to wear watches like pimps do.
Btw, I never felt - contrary to many other statements here on f21 - that the SRP-Turtles are snuggling to the wrist. Yep, the lugs are curved, but not really to much effect considering how much the caseback stands out.

I think your solution to this would be a strap, that gives a fit tight enough, that the watch-head does not move but feels comfortable enough at the same time. From my experience I would recommend a solid canvas strap. This fabric is so nice on the skin and I would say, that even when loosely adjusted, the watch-head does not move as much or as easy on the wrist as with thinner rubbers or nylons and when tightly adjusted the wrist feels not as strangulated as with most other materials.



banderor said:


> Bernd, I hadn't looked at the Tudor Pelagos for a few years, until today. Surprised to see the new ones with crown at 3 o'clock have so much text on the dial! Granted, the dial is nicely balanced. But that's more syllables than contained in a Haiku poem!!


LOL! Absolutely. 

Yes, it's much too much, however the Pelagos is a no-poser watch and as a good friend of mine mentioned, it will become more and more beautiful, the more it was abused. Then it doesn't matter anymore.



banderor said:


> Thanks for reading, and enjoy the rest of your weekend!


Man, over here it's carnival and I'm in Cologne, one of the absolute strongholds of the madness. Tomorrow it's 'Rosenmontag' and here's a short clip from last year. And that's only what happened in daylight. ;-)

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## m4sherman (Feb 12, 2018)

oldfatherthames said:


> Hey, sorry for answering to my own thread, but I think this new picture is a worthwhile addition:
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=6939137&stc=1&d=1454598203"]
> 
> ...


Nice shot!


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

oldfatherthames said:


> I think your solution to this would be a strap, that gives a fit tight enough, that the watch-head does not move but feels comfortable enough at the same time. From my experience I would recommend a solid canvas strap. This fabric is so nice on the skin and I would say, that even when loosely adjusted, the watch-head does not move as much or as easy on the wrist as with thinner rubbers or nylons and when tightly adjusted the wrist feels not as strangulated as with most other materials.


Good insights Bernd. And now that you mention it, you're right, I was twisting my wrist a lot yesterday, flipping the watch head to sit flat while holding my left hand on the steering wheel during a five-hour road trip.

I think the strap may be key. Never had an issue with my Grand Seiko on a metal bracelet, which has such a nice balance but is probably heavier than the Turtle head. Perhaps I will try a canvas strap with my 775, or .. the horror ... even leather. Also, I don't need to wear my 775 or 777 at the office keyboarding all day.



> Man, over here it's carnival and I'm in Cologne, one of the absolute strongholds of the madness. Tomorrow it's 'Rosenmontag' and here's a short clip from last year. And that's only what happened in daylight. ;-)


The Chinese New Year also starts this week, on Friday. So it's a festive week around the world. A fun carnival sounds great! Thanks for sending the clip, and enjoy Rosenmontag 2018!!


----------



## L84AD8 (Apr 15, 2016)

banderor said:


> Good insights Bernd. And now that you mention it, you're right, I was twisting my wrist a lot yesterday, flipping the watch head to sit flat while holding my left hand on the steering wheel during a five-hour road trip.
> 
> I think the strap may be key. Never had an issue with my Grand Seiko on a metal bracelet, which has such a nice balance but is probably heavier than the Turtle head. Perhaps I will try a canvas strap with my 775, or .. the horror ... even leather. Also, I don't need to wear my 775 or 777 at the office keyboarding all day.


May I suggest you google Mr Sailcloth straps(iWantAStrap) the website looks a bit dodgy, but their straps are legit and works very well with the turtle providing good support for the watch head! :-!

I have the exact same issue as you, full time desk job, over 8hrs a day at the keyboard, my wrist, upper arm, shoulder and back begins to ache with a watch(turtle or others) on my wrist. I love my collection of watches and hate not to be able to wear them, so now I still wear a watch everyday, but take it off when I am sitting at the desk, which works out pretty well as I can admire it sitting there instead of hiding under my shirt cuff. ;-)

HTH!


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Saw this photo of my 775 (below) on my iPhone the other day, and want to share a story about it.

Took the picture on Dec. 11, 2017. I was in a bookstore downtown in the city, and an older gentleman with his college-aged daughter walked by. She was teasing her grizzled old dad about finding books on Alzheimer's disease. That made me feel sad, as I think her comment was only half joking. He told her, "No thank you," but took it in stride.

As they passed, I saw the watch bracelet on the man's wrist and knew at a glance that it was an Omega. So I asked him, "Is that an Omega you're wearing?" He said yes, and showed me his Omega 200m Automatic diver. He said he bought it in Hong Kong in the early 1980s when he was in the US Navy. I said, "Thank you for your service."

After we chatted about his watch for a minute, I showed him my 775 and said, "This is what I'm wearing, it's a Seiko automatic diver." He was taken aback, and commented, "Whoa! It's so big!! I could never wear that watch!"

His watch looked like this one (not his wrist or watch; pic borrowed from the web).









And here's my iPhone pic of my watch taken in the calendar section of the bookstore, shortly after I'd chatted with the Navy vet. This encounter got me thinking again about the big watch trend.









What do you think?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

banderor said:


> Saw this photo of my 775 (below) on my iPhone the other day, and want to share a story about it.
> 
> Took the picture on Dec. 11, 2017. I was in a bookstore downtown in the city, and an older gentleman with his college-aged daughter walked by. She was teasing her grizzled old dad about finding books on Alzheimer's disease. That made me feel sad, as I think her comment was only half joking. He told her, "No thank you," but took it in stride.
> 
> ...


The turtle and in particular the PADI and 775 versions are striking and look superior to many divers asking several times the price. The turtle cushion case is a masterpiece. It is not too big because the lug to lug length is under 50mm.

Your watch is superb on your wrist and displays the true dive watch history of the horological giant that is Seiko.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

banderor said:


> Saw this photo of my 775 (below) on my iPhone the other day, and want to share a story about it.
> 
> Took the picture on Dec. 11, 2017. I was in a bookstore downtown in the city, and an older gentleman with his college-aged daughter walked by. She was teasing her grizzled old dad about finding books on Alzheimer's disease. That made me feel sad, as I think her comment was only half joking. He told her, "No thank you," but took it in stride.
> 
> ...


I think theres a good chance he has Alzheimers , definitely not too big on you.
The older gen is used to wearing quite small and fem watches, big to some of those guys is anything over 40mm.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

I put this in another thread and its a good demonstration of the reality of wrist sizes.
I hear a lot of guys on WUS severely underestimating the average wrist size and claiming 42mm are big or gigantic when its not true.
A 42mm diver, going on wrist averages of 7'' is a medium sized diver.

Of course it all depends on ones wrist size.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> The turtle and in particular the PADI and 775 versions are striking and look superior to many divers asking several times the price. The turtle cushion case is a masterpiece. It is not too big because the lug to lug length is under 50mm.
> 
> Your watch is superb on your wrist and displays the true dive watch history of the horological giant that is Seiko.


I'll just fix that for you flash ''looks superior to VAST MAJORITY of divers asking several times the price''
Awesome post bye the way Galaga, gets me PUMPED for seiko!


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Here's an iPhone pic I took last weekend after eating a cheese burger at a diner for lunch.


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Cobia said:


> I think theres a good chance he has Alzheimers , definitely not too big on you.
> The older gen is used to wearing quite small and fem watches, big to some of those guys is anything over 40mm.


I'm sure he has early Alzheimer's, I was a caregiver for someone who had the disease, so I recognize the signs. The last thing he said to me was, "There's something else about my watch that I want to tell you, but I've forgot. But if I remember, I'll come back and tell you." One thing about Alzheimer's is people lose their "filter," and blurt out things they're thinking without hesitation. His comment about my watch being too big for him to wear was definitely his spontaneous take on it.


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Early Presidents' Day snapshot.


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Cobia said:


> I put this in another thread and its a good demonstration of the reality of wrist sizes.
> I hear a lot of guys on WUS severely underestimating the average wrist size and claiming 42mm are big or gigantic when its not true.
> A 42mm diver, going on wrist averages of 7'' is a medium sized diver.
> 
> ...


I've been meaning to measure my wrist, but can't remember where I put my tape measure. So I just got out a piece of string and then measured that with a ruler. Looks like my wrist is a Medium, a little under 7.00". Thanks for posting that, helpful. |>


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

banderor said:


> He said yes, and showed me his Omega 200m Automatic diver. He said he bought it in Hong Kong in the early 1980s when he was in the US Navy. I said, "Thank you for your service."


I like the respect here!



banderor said:


> What do you think?


Though I'm quite a watch-enthusiast, I never imagined that I'd speak my last words on a board like this. I'm suffering from a severe man cold, but for my friend banderor I'm now bracing my last strength:

You don't need no wrist to relate to, just lay it down somewhere and look at it: It's a big watch. 44 mm and cushion-case: That's just fat. Fat and big. 
It's funny, it's charming and the short lugs make it wearable on wrists, that typically can't cope with watches of this diameter, but it's in no way elegant. It's just one of the most beautiful plus-size models.

Now concrete regarding your wrist. From your pictures I had already deducted that your wrist is a bit thinner than mine and your info now ("a little under 7.00") confirms my impression.

I must say, that my 39,2 mm Omega Railmaster - to relate to the picture of the guy's Omega - is the perfect style to me even on my 'bigger' wrist. Once again from the old pages of this thread:









Would I have come originally from my Railmaster or watches of similar small or mid-size ....









... I probably would have never touched the SRP-Turtles and there's a reason why my Railmaster is my everyday-companion most of the times.

Honestly, my friend, in my eyes and for my taste, the Turtle on your wrist looks big. Not too big - if you like it, you can pull it off. But already as big, that if you are in doubt, I would as well tell you 'yeah, it's a bit big'. Or in other words: Not perfect.

I know and totally appreciate the comfort and elegance of smaller watches, especially when they are also low in height. The SRP775 is not, neither is the A-13A and I love to wear especially the latter much these days but everytime I put on my Railmaster again, it's just that perfect feeling.

Could I only own one watch, it would definitely be a 'small' one and I totally understand the gentleman's reaction and probably you're going that route for your daily-watch also?

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

oldfatherthames said:


> I like the respect here!
> 
> Though I'm quite a watch-enthusiast, I never imagined that I'd speak my last words on a board like this. I'm suffering from a severe man cold, but for my friend banderor I'm now bracing my last strength:
> 
> ...


Get well brother, are you ok mate?


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Cobia said:


> Get well brother, are you ok mate?


Hey, my dear, thank you! b-)

Yep, after three days it's getting better now at a snail's pace. Fever should be gone ultimately already and within week this I hope to be back at full force. With the video linked above I wanted to suggest, that it felt harder than it really was. Just gettin' old. ;-)

Thanks again, mate!


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

oldfatherthames said:


> Hey, my dear, thank you! b-)
> 
> Yep, after three days it's getting better now at a snail's pace. Fever should be gone ultimately already and within week this I hope to be back at full force. With the video linked above I wanted to suggest, that it felt harder than it really was. Just gettin' old. ;-)
> 
> Thanks again, mate!


Speedy recovery, Bernd!


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

banderor said:


> What do you think?


Honestly, I think the 775 fits you perfectly, but that's just my opinion. One thing though, I find that nato straps add quite a lot of "bulk" for want of a better word, so I only wear them on smaller watches and tend to prefer straps on larger ones.

In the interests of full disclosure, my wrists are roughly 17cm so about the same as you (6.75"... is that how it's done in imperial, with those two little doodits?), but I'm around 35 years old, I never wear a tie to the office, only grudgingly to a wedding, I roll my sleeves up all summer long, wear dr martens in winter and generally don't give much of a **** about my grooming... so if none of that sounds applicable to you I would suggest you listen to Bernd's sage advice :-!



oldfatherthames said:


> I know and totally appreciate the comfort and elegance of smaller watches, especially when they are also low in height. The SRP775 is not, neither is the A-13A and I love to wear especially the latter much these days but everytime I put on my Railmaster again, it's just that perfect feeling.
> 
> Could I only own one watch, it would definitely be a 'small' one and I totally understand the gentleman's reaction and probably you're going that route for your daily-watch also?
> 
> ...


The only thing I would add to the excellent advice posited above by our dear friend and beloved WIS Bernd, taken too soon from us on account of the man flu - may he rest in peace, is that it can sometimes be a bit jarring to switch between large and small watches on a regular basis.

For example, I've been wearing my Tuna pretty much daily for about 4 months now, and it's no bother swapping to my 6309 for a bit of a change. The dimensions aren't all that similar, but the thickness and "heft" are about on par. However, every time I switched to my DA36 it just felt a little weird... it didn't look bad, it was actually probably a better fit *in most people's eyes* than my other watches, but it just didn't feel right even though I previously wore it every day as my only watch for well over a year and was perfectly happy with it.

Anyway, just something to bear in mind... my original plan was to wear the DA36 Mon-Fri, swap to Tuna on the weekends for sailing, swimming, playing with the kids, and wear the 6309 whenever the mood took me but it hasn't panned out that way. You know what they say about best laid plans and all that! Now I've just sold the Damasko and am on the hunt for another diver to add to the mix... I'm going to give up the idea of "balancing" my small collection and just accept that I like what I like. For me, that means it has to have a timing bezel at the very least... I use that to keep track of lots of things on a daily basis and I'm waaaaaay too tight to fork out for the cost of a chrono service every five years


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Bernd - I trust you're feeling better now. You shouldn't have gotten out of your sick bed to share your sage advice (!), but I appreciate it. Been meditating on it for a few days...



oldfatherthames said:


> You don't need no wrist to relate to, just lay it down somewhere and look at it: It's a big watch. 44 mm and cushion-case: That's just fat. Fat and big.
> It's funny, it's charming and the short lugs make it wearable on wrists, that typically can't cope with watches of this diameter, but it's in no way elegant. It's just one of the most beautiful plus-size models.


Agree!



> I totally understand the gentleman's reaction and probably you're going that route for your daily-watch also?


Yep.

Sold both of my Turtles on eBay a few days ago, and ordered a watch with a smaller case size that I've been on the fence about for years. It should arrive today or tomorrow from my friend Seiya Kobayashi in Tokyo. Maybe you can guess what it is?

My daily wearer at the office is a Grand Seiko Quartz SBGX009. It has a 36.5mm case size, 10.4mm tall and weighs just 50g. It is both the smallest, and the longest GS in continuous production [edit: looks like it's finally out of production now, after a 15-year run]. Someone described the hands as 'shining little daggers,' and that's right. The black polish is amazing.

I got this one three years ago, shortly after my father passed away. I inherited his old watches, including several from the early 1960s that remind me of this GS. I wanted a modern one that was similar to his vintage pieces for a daily wearer at work.









I still plan to post on this thread and do my part. I think a lot of the 'regulars' here either don't have an SRP775, or like me, had one but moved on. One of the standout features of this thread is any watch is allowed, and 'members' are simply watch fans who enjoy your outstanding photography, comments, advice ... and enjoy having some fun!

:-!


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Bernd, how you travelling brother? you ok?


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Cobia said:


> Bernd, how you travelling brother? you ok?





banderor said:


> Bernd - I trust you're feeling better now.


Yeah, all is fine. Just busy catching up with all work and appointments I had to cancel last week, while still running at half throttle.



banderor said:


> Sold both of my Turtles on eBay a few days ago, ...


I almost knew this would happen. When you came back the second time here expressing somehow mixed feelings about you & your Turtle(s), I strongly felt that you were on the way out already.

Good move! Preferences just change, espcecially on secondary things. Thinking of khd's recent statement ...



khd said:


> Anyway, just something to bear in mind... my original plan was to wear the DA36 Mon-Fri, swap to Tuna on the weekends for sailing, swimming, playing with the kids, and wear the 6309 whenever the mood took me but it hasn't panned out that way. You know what they say about best laid plans and all that! Now I've just sold the Damasko and am on the hunt for another diver to add to the mix... I'm going to give up the idea of "balancing" my small collection and just accept that I like what I like. ...


...

While I have an essential and strong preference for designs like my Railmaster, I think I have found out in the meantime I'm not the ultimate divers guy. I like them and love my Turtle, but I can't find happiness with them as much as with other watches. Will be selling my Squale these days. That's what I mean with preferences on secondary things.



banderor said:


> ...and ordered a watch with a smaller case size that I've been on the fence about for years. It should arrive today or tomorrow from my friend Seiya Kobayashi in Tokyo. Maybe you can guess what it is?


Hmmm. 

Ok, given the recent news, that Seiko is discontinuing some SARBs, probably it's the Alpinist? Given your awesome Grand Seikos I'm ruling out the 033 and 035.
But as the new watch comes from Seiya, maybe you decided for one of oh-so-pretty-originals. I like them very much, especially the A167-A.

--

Didn't do much sports these days with my Turtle, but diggin' this quote ...



khd said:


> You old letch... b-)


... I want to share a supersexy-shot I made with my A-13A. 









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

So Bernd, you are selling the Squale?


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

oldfatherthames said:


> While I have an essential and strong preference for designs like my Railmaster, I think I have found out in the meantime I'm not the ultimate divers guy. I like them and love my Turtle, but I can't find happiness with them as much as with other watches. Will be selling my Squale these days. That's what I mean with preferences on secondary things.


Haha interesting that we're swinging in opposite directions! I can't stop googling and pricechecking the classic Omega 2254.50 you showed me the other day... it's not too far out of reach once the funds from my Damasko clear paypal. Initially I thought about just picking up something like a Squale to "fill the gap" straight away, but truth be told my Tuna and 6309 are all the watches I _need_, so I think the next one needs to be something a little more special than I've had previously and I don't want to make a knee jerk acquisition.

Initially I felt sure I'd go for the quartz version 2264.50 because it's much cheaper plus I'm OK with quartz since getting my Tuna, but recently it's dropped out of the running (I just feel that the short 2 year battery life will get annoying real fast, I get 5 years minimum out of the Seiko which is much better). The MM300 is also a strong contender at that pricepoint (but probably ruled out as too large for the Mon-Fri usage I'm envisaging), or it might be possible to get a nice 6105-8110 (but probably not my preference as I feel it wouldnt be a great daily wearer).

Lastly the quirky 2531.80 with a face only a mother could love pops up in my thoughts outta left field from time to time... but I'm still on the fence, particularly about the fussy looking "bond" bracelet (not to mention the somewhat childish association with a fictional secret agent :roll. However, I can remember wanting one of these when I was a teenager in the late 90s, they seem to go for a song these days, and (like most classic divers) I think they look cooler with a bit of wear, a faded bezel and yellowing lume, especially on a nato:









Anyways I really want to take my time deliberating on this one to get it right as I don't really enjoy flipping watches... I felt stressed all week after putting my Damasko in the post, hoping that the transaction would go smoothly and I wouldn't get scammed or anything! Plus I think the "hunt" is a big part of the fun, so there's no rush :-!


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

khd said:


> Haha interesting that we're swinging in opposite directions! I can't stop googling and pricechecking the classic Omega 2254.50 you showed me the other day... it's not too far out of reach once the funds from my Damasko clear paypal. Initially I thought about just picking up something like a Squale to "fill the gap" straight away, but truth be told my Tuna and 6309 are all the watches I _need_, so I think the next one needs to be something a little more special than I've had previously and I don't want to make a knee jerk acquisition.
> 
> Initially I felt sure I'd go for the quartz version 2264.50 because it's much cheaper plus I'm OK with quartz since getting my Tuna, but recently it's dropped out of the running (I just feel that the short 2 year battery life will get annoying real fast, I get 5 years minimum out of the Seiko which is much better). The MM300 is also a strong contender at that pricepoint (but probably ruled out as too large for the Mon-Fri usage I'm envisaging), or it might be possible to get a nice 6105-8110 (but probably not my preference as I feel it wouldnt be a great daily wearer).
> 
> ...


Each to their own but imo this is the worst looking watch omegas ever made, terrible hands, shocking bezel edge, poor case, its not remotely masculine, in real life it looks so unflattering, lol i dont want to be too much of a downer about this watch but id chew my own arm off if i woke up and found this on my wrist


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

oldfatherthames said:


> I almost knew this would happen. When you came back the second time here expressing somehow mixed feelings about you & your Turtle(s), I strongly felt that you were on the way out already.


I love the 775/777 Turtles. I took my time and made sure there wouldn't be a "re-buy" happening in the future. I wore my 775 almost every weekend for two months after my encounter with the old Navy vet wearing his 39mm Omega Seamaster at the bookstore in early December. The 775 has styling, features, history and value. It's one of Seiko's coolest divers ever.



> While I have an essential and strong preference for designs like my Railmaster, I think I have found out in the meantime I'm not the ultimate divers guy. I like them and love my Turtle, but I can't find happiness with them as much as with other watches. Will be selling my Squale these days. That's what I mean with preferences on secondary things.


We've arrived at the same place. Unlike khd who actually uses his diver's watches in the ocean, I can't even remember the last time I went swimming. Along with the simplicity and toughness of diver watches, I also like a countdown bezel and find it useful. I'd like to have a diver's watch in my small collection again, but right now "field watches" are more on my radar.



> Ok, given the recent news, that Seiko is discontinuing some SARBs, probably it's the Alpinist? Given your awesome Grand Seikos I'm ruling out the 033 and 035.


You're half right here. ;-)

I did get an SARB017 Alpinist from Seiya-san last week, ordered it before the announcement of it and SARB033 being discontinued. As soon as I heard the news about SARB033 on Friday night, I also ordered one of those from Seiya, before he sold out. That watch was next on my list. Seiya is gonna be busy sending out dozens for 017s, 033s and 035s this week! [Edit: and MM300s too.]

I'm impressed with the Alpinist. The compass complication always held me back, but I finally realized it's as much of a design feature as it is a functional tool feature. Sort of like the tachymeter bezel on an Omega Speedmaster. I mean, how many people who own a Speedmaster actually use that? Another thing about the Alpinist compass is that even though the compass crown doesn't screw down, and turns very fluidly, the watch is still rated for 200m. That's amazing; the watch really is over built for the price.



> ... I want to share a supersexy-shot I made with my A-13A.
> 
> View attachment 12923713


^ Great shot Bernd! Your A-13-A is a _Waning Gibbous_ breaking through a cloudy grey sky! And love that wool blazer ... Took a picture of my Alpinist for you this morning. Tried to get something that illustrates how this 38mm works on my medium-sized wrist. This watch has so many moods, I should send it to you on loan to get some proper portraits


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

khd said:


> I can't stop googling and pricechecking the classic Omega 2254.50 you showed me the other day... Initially I felt sure I'd go for the quartz version 2264.50 because it's much cheaper plus I'm OK with quartz since getting my Tuna, but recently it's dropped out of the running (I just feel that the short 2 year battery life will get annoying real fast, I get 5 years minimum out of the Seiko which is much better).


I've also been looking at vintage Omega quartz divers, but in my case the black dial 2264.50 version. The case size is 41.5mm and I think would be fine on my wrist. As for battery changes, I invested in some pro tools a few years ago because I didn't want to send my Grand Seiko Quartz watches back to Japan for a simple battery change, and didn't trust anyone near me to open up my GSs without scratching the casebacks. I can't do WR tests, but always put in a fresh rubber gasket with grease. And I don't use these in water anyway.









Plus, I have fun cleaning up and replacing batteries on some old thrift store watches I can get for under $10, like this Made In Japan REI field watch from the 1980s that I brought back to life yesterday. Here are two "before" pictures. Lum still glows strongly. This watch was made by Citizen.









This REI one is 37mm and really heavy with a quality feel to it. And it has beautiful patina. I also enjoy bringing L.L.Bean quartz field watches from the 80s and 90s back to life.











> Lastly the quirky 2531.80 with a face only a mother could love pops up in my thoughts outta left field from time to time... but I'm still on the fence, particularly about the fussy looking "bond" bracelet (not to mention the somewhat childish association with a fictional secret agent :roll. However, I can remember wanting one of these when I was a teenager in the late 90s, they seem to go for a song these days, and (like most classic divers) I think they look cooler with a bit of wear, a faded bezel and yellowing lume, especially on a nato:
> 
> View attachment 12926637


I might be in the minority here, but I love how that dial and bracelet look. :-!


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Cobia said:


> Each to their own but imo this is the worst looking watch omegas ever made, terrible hands, shocking bezel edge, poor case, its not remotely masculine, in real life it looks so unflattering, lol i dont want to be too much of a downer about this watch but id chew my own arm off if i woke up and found this on my wrist


Haha love the candour brother - that's why I hang here! I don't necessarily disagree with you (except for the case - I love the case design, especially the thinness and the twisted lugs) and the 2254.50 is still the front runner for me, but there's something strange at work in my mind when it comes to the 2531.80... first time I saw it I was thinking pretty similar thoughts to you - basically "nah, pass" but now I'm not so sure.

It's probably just a side affect of too much drinking, googling, watchrecon and ebay stalking mixed with more drinking though... the more time I spend on WUS and other forums the more I want everything, all the watches, gimme gimme gimme. I know it sounds melodramatic but I'm thinking of going on a bit of a hiatus from the game for a few months and see what I think when I come back fresh... although I think I'd still have to stop past 775 from time to time!


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

khd said:


> Haha love the candour brother - that's why I hang here! I don't necessarily disagree with you (except for the case - I love the case design, especially the thinness and the twisted lugs) and the 2254.50 is still the front runner for me, but there's something strange at work in my mind when it comes to the 2531.80... first time I saw it I was thinking pretty similar thoughts to you - basically "nah, pass" but now I'm not so sure.
> 
> It's probably just a side affect of too much drinking, googling, watchrecon and ebay stalking mixed with more drinking though... the more time I spend on WUS and other forums the more I want everything, all the watches, gimme gimme gimme. I know it sounds melodramatic but I'm thinking of going on a bit of a hiatus from the game for a few months and see what I think when I come back fresh... although I think I'd still have to stop past 775 from time to time!


Bro you cant take a break, we'd miss you.
How about impose a watch limit for the year, or a max price youre going to spend for the year to curb your enthusiasm?


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

banderor said:


> We've arrived at the same place. Unlike khd who actually uses his diver's watches in the ocean, I can't even remember the last time I went swimming. Along with the simplicity and toughness of diver watches, I also like a countdown bezel and find it useful.


I don't wanna give anyone the wrong idea as I'm actually not much of a beach guy... but I'm lucky because I live right near the Swan River here in Perth, which is perfect for fooling about in dinghies, canoes, fishing (not perfect for catching any though... but that's the way I like my fishing, contemplative and with liquid refreshment on hand  ) and letting the kids and dog have a splash about. My Tuna was specifically purchased with all this in mind but I never use my 6309 as I don't wanna wreck it and I'm sure I'll feel the same about an Omega if I get one!

I know it's weird but I find I just can't do without the timing bezel, it's "mission critical"... without one I over cook the pasta, forget when the takeaway pizzas a ready to be picked up, and have no idea how long a walk I've given the dog!



banderor said:


> I've also been looking at vintage Omega quartz divers, but in my case the black dial 2264.50 version. The case size is 41.5mm and I think would be fine on my wrist. As for battery changes, I invested in some pro tools a few years ago because I didn't want to send my Grand Seiko Quartz watches back to Japan for a simple battery change, and didn't trust anyone near me to open up my GSs without scratching the casebacks. I can't do WR tests, but always put in a fresh rubber gasket with grease. And I don't use these in water anyway.
> 
> View attachment 12927417
> 
> ...


See this is exactly what I was talking about, now you've put the quartz SMPs (either black sword hands 2564.50 or blue bond 2541.80, undecided at present... sorry Cobia) back on my radar!

I like your idea of doing the battery changes myself, I don't know why I hadn't thought of that. I've got cheapie versions of most of the equipment you showed above from my Seiko modding phase so I could slowly upgrade my tools (mainly the caseback tool, the one I've got is junk), plus I do love tinkering. The quartz movement is a big part of why I keep wearing my Tuna into work (I'm always running out the door in the mornings and it's ready to go) but I was just so bummed at the idea of paying through the nose for a battery change relatively frequently so I tried to put the quartz Omega out of my mind and focus on the auto. I could probably do the Tuna battery changes myself too come to think of it, but I'd wanna get that one pressure tested afterwards.

Those quartz field watches are pretty cool too by the way... nice work on the tidy ups plus that bracelet on the REI is cool! A quartz movement in a field watch definitely makes more sense to me than an auto given the use case. It wasn't all that long ago that I had a snobby attitude towards quartz but that's completely evaporated in the months since I got my Tuna... hell I'm really tempted by the 9F Grand Seikos purely because of the awesome movement, even though I know that the beautiful and restrained dressiness of them doesn't suit me at all!


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Cobia said:


> Bro you cant take a break, we'd miss you.
> How about impose a watch limit for the year, or a max price youre going to spend for the year to curb your enthusiasm?


Aw thanks mate... don't worry, this thread is home, I'll always come back here!

I already impose a very strict spending cap on myself (I've a lot of other priorities, and a few other hobbies too) but the problem is that whilst I'm in saving mode WUS sometimes makes it hard to focus on the goal, and I get distracted by the endless array of shiny new toys pumping out of Seiko and the micro brands.

It didn't used to be a problem when I was happy modding Seiko 5s but as my tastes evolve I find I want to delay gratification and purchase far fewer watches (less than one a year) but at a slightly higher price point than before. I'm comfortable with that sort of pace, but logging on to WUS every 12 hours and reading W&W compulsively can be a little counter productive... _"US military field watches issued during Vietnam? Didn't know I wanted one, but I do! And now that you mention it, I'm not sure how I've got this far without buying a GMT... or a minute repeater... hmm top 5 GADA 'boardshorts to boardroom' watches of 2017, wonder if there's anything there I should be adding to my list?"_

It's sort of like how the frenzy of the 24 hour new cycle hasn't exactly done wonders for the state of public discourse and reasoned policy debate in most western democracies... just less important ;-)


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

khd said:


> Aw thanks mate... don't worry, this thread is home, I'll always come back here!
> 
> I already impose a very strict spending cap on myself (I've a lot of other priorities, and a few other hobbies too) but the problem is that whilst I'm in saving mode WUS sometimes makes it hard to focus on the goal, and I get distracted by the endless array of shiny new toys pumping out of Seiko and the micro brands.


The keyword in your post above is "hobby." Think about someone who is an avid golfer, and the price of green fees nowadays. Most hobbies have a financial component to them. Is a hobby a waste of time and money? Depends on how much enjoyment we get out of it, and if it has a negative impact on other more important areas of our lives. I suppose if a hobby turns dark, it becomes a vice. Think gambling, for instance.

In my case, I find myself looking at new watches more often when I have high stress at work. A friend of mine at the office who's also a WIS says he feels the same way. You might be the same way too.

Another key word I'd like to introduce is "collecting." I never considered myself a collector until a few years ago. But anyone who owns seven or eight watches is definitely a collector. Even Bernd's ideal of owning just three watches is collecting, that's just a small collection.

I own thousands and thousands of CDs and vinyl LPs. If I cycled through them all, playing one each day, it would probably take a decade to listen to each one once. So I now have a strict "one in, two out" rule. That doesn't have a quick impact on the size of my stash, but it's healthy for me psychologically, and also it puts a little "skin in the game" when I'm considering buying something new.

I also try and do that with watches. I've had a pretty big rearrangement of my watch collection since the start of the new year. I did "four out, three in." That was good for me from a mental health point of view. Also, if I'm not wearing a watch anymore and I've "fallen out of love" with it, I like passing it along to someone who'll appreciate it more than me. And I really do get that feeling of "falling out of love" ... What's that classic old breakup line, "It's not you, it's me." Interesting!

So, now I'm sitting at an eight-watch collection, six analog watches and two digital G-Shocks. That fills up my eight-watch display box.

I like where I'm at now, but for the first time in 15 years, I don't have a diver's watch in the box. I do want to have _at least one_ in the stable, so there's the dilemma, the pressure point. Fun!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

banderor said:


> The keyword in your post above is "hobby." Depends on how much enjoyment we get out of it, and if it has a negative impact on other more important areas of our lives. I suppose if a hobby turns dark, it becomes a vice. Think gambling, for instance.





khd said:


> but the problem is that whilst I'm in saving mode WUS sometimes makes it hard to focus on the goal, and I get distracted by the endless array of shiny new toys pumping out of Seiko and the micro brands.
> 
> , but logging on to WUS every 12 hours and reading W&W compulsively can be a little counter productive... _"US military field watches issued during Vietnam? Didn't know I wanted one, but I do! And now that you mention it, I'm not sure how I've got this far without buying a GMT... or a minute repeater... hmm top 5 GADA 'boardshorts to boardroom' watches of 2017, wonder if there's anything there I should be adding to my list?"_


Here's a plug for what's probably my favorite thread on watchuseek that ties in very closely to the comments that both of you are making.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=4602487

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

banderor said:


> The keyword in your post above is "hobby." Think about someone who is an avid golfer, and the price of green fees nowadays. Most hobbies have a financial component to them. Is a hobby a waste of time and money? Depends on how much enjoyment we get out of it, and if it has a negative impact on other more important areas of our lives. I suppose if a hobby turns dark, it becomes a vice. Think gambling, for instance.
> 
> In my case, I find myself looking at new watches more often when I have high stress at work. A friend of mine at the office who's also a WIS says he feels the same way. You might be the same way too.


I've never thought about it before but that definitely sounds like me... it's a bit of escapism mixed with procrastination I guess. I know I've got it really bad when I start making spreadsheets of potential purchases and writing formulas to calculate the date each one would become available at different rates of savings!



banderor said:


> Another key word I'd like to introduce is "collecting." I never considered myself a collector until a few years ago. But anyone who owns seven or eight watches is definitely a collector. Even Bernd's ideal of owning just three watches is collecting, that's just a small collection.
> 
> I own thousands and thousands of CDs and vinyl LPs. If I cycled through them all, playing one each day, it would probably take a decade to listen to each one once. So I now have a strict "one in, two out" rule. That doesn't have a quick impact on the size of my stash, but it's healthy for me psychologically, and also it puts a little "skin in the game" when I'm considering buying something new.
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more, although right now I'm down to two regular watches... I don't really count the g-shock and three sentimental pieces I never wear :-d

One thing I would add is that hunting down JDM, discontinued, used or vintage watches can help add to the sense of being a "collector"... it adds an extra dimension to the hobby for me if I have to ferret out potential purchases, find decent sellers, weed out the fakes and keep abreast of trends in prices to avoid paying over the odds.

Of course, it adds a lot of stress and uncertainty compared with simply buying a brand new watch, but I kind of get a kick out of it long before I have to spend a cent... I'm certainly having fun poring over the Seamaster back catalogue at the moment learning the model numbers for different configurations, getting a sense of price vs condition and dusting off my undergrad Japanese checking out auctions and listings on Japanese resellers (no idea why but it turns out a massive chunk of the used Omega - and Sinn - market seems to be in Japan??)

Plus there's always that slim chance you might just stumble across an absolute bargain... although finding crazy people who want 3 times the going rate seems much more common, at least on chrono24 :roll:


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Here's a plug for what's probably my favorite thread on watchuseek that ties in very closely to the comments that both of you are making.
> 
> The 2018 Watch Purchasing Abstinence Club (WPAC)
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Yep, I think I've reached the point where it's time to subscribe to _that_ thread.

I just put an endmill on by SBBN033 today, which makes it play much nicer with my work shirts compared to rubber... so I'm well prepared for a bit of a stint of saving and hunting for a nice used Seamaster :-!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

khd said:


> Yep, I think I've reached the point where it's time to subscribe to _that_ thread.
> 
> I just put an endmill on by SBBN033 today, which makes it play much nicer with my work shirts compared to rubber... so I'm well prepared for a bit of a stint of saving and hunting for a nice used Seamaster :-!


The Seamaster is a great watch but I think the hard part for most of us is not getting distracted along the way. That's one reason I liked this 775 thread because Bernd 
Has always been so focused on what he was willing to add to or take away from his collection. Plus his collection is so tight it's just perfect by having a place for everything and everything in its place. He is the model of discipline that I would like to emulate.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> The Seamaster is a great watch but I think the hard part for most of us is not getting distracted along the way. That's one reason I liked this 775 thread because Bernd
> Has always been so focused on what he was willing to add to or take away from his collection. Plus his collection is so tight it's just perfect by having a place for everything and everything in its place. He is the model of discipline that I would like to emulate.


Bernd has been quiet lately. No doubt busy at work, but I'm also wondering if there's not a bit of rearranging going on with is collection? He mentioned some time back that he thought of selling his 775 after Seiko made an unwelcome announcement regarding the Willard, and also that his vintage Seiko dress watch from the mid-60s isn't getting any wrist time. And I believe in one of Bernd's most recent posts, he said he was thinking of selling his Squale diver... Bernd, we're all waiting patiently for an update on your collection/thoughts/evolving philosophy!


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

banderor said:


> Bernd, we're all waiting patiently for an update on your collection/thoughts/evolving philosophy!


Hey-o! 

I wanted to get back to you all much sooner already with my oh-so-wise thoughts. Will have a cup of coffee or two and do so then. In the meantime picking up on this:



banderor said:


> So, now I'm sitting at an eight-watch collection, six analog watches and two digital G-Shocks. That fills up my eight-watch display box.


Here's my 'watchbox'. ;-)

It's just the top drawer of one of the three containers here next to my desktop and the nice thing is, that it's just woosh and there are my watches ready to grab. Every now and then - ehm, for many, many years - I'm thinking of inserting a felt mat or building some kind of inlay, but in the end I just don't care too much. According to my principle of not letting this become a collection, the chaos in there is limited anyway.









Cu later!
Bernd


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Regarding 'A Seamaster for Western Australia':



khd said:


> Haha interesting that we're swinging in opposite directions! I can't stop googling and pricechecking the classic Omega 2254.50 you showed me the other day


This one here with exactly the bracelet mounted here: Omega Forums: Seamaster Sword Hands / Peter Blake (2254.50) lesson please

That's the one, for me. A friend of mine has this combi, his one and only watch and I found it awesome in the flesh. That bracelet is just so cool. Here's a cool guy wearing it.

That friend (not Joe Biden) and I lost track of each other for almost a decade and after we met again some years ago and I had seen him and his Seamaster I thougt about getting this as 'my diver'. But I was tight on money way back then, otherwise this thread here would have probaly never happened. Btw, that's just the crackbrained thing you talked about earlier on: Just looking up this picture for you and seeing this makes me want it again. :roll:



khd said:


> Lastly the quirky 2531.80 with a face only a mother could love pops up in my thoughts outta left field from time to time...





Cobia said:


> Each to their own but imo this is the worst looking watch omegas ever made, terrible hands, shocking bezel edge, poor case, its not remotely masculine, in real life it looks so unflattering, lol i dont want to be too much of a downer about this watch but id chew my own arm off if i woke up and found this on my wrist


LOL! |>

Well, khd, let me use this phase of severe disorientation of yours to wholeheartedly recommend you another great Seamaster: uhrforum: Omega Fotothread #3880

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

banderor said:


> You're half right here.
> 
> I did get an SARB017 Alpinist from Seiya-san last week, ordered it before the announcement of it and SARB033 being discontinued. As soon as I heard the news about SARB033 on Friday night, I also ordered one of those from Seiya, before he sold out. That watch was next on my list. Seiya is gonna be busy sending out dozens for 017s, 033s and 035s this week! [Edit: and MM300s too.]
> 
> I'm impressed with the Alpinist. The compass complication always held me back, but I finally realized it's as much of a design feature as it is a functional tool feature. Sort of like the tachymeter bezel on an Omega Speedmaster. I mean, how many people who own a Speedmaster actually use that? Another thing about the Alpinist compass is that even though the compass crown doesn't screw down, and turns very fluidly, the watch is still rated for 200m. That's amazing; the watch really is over built for the price.


Ah, the Alpinist. Though a bit too 'baroque' for me, the color scheme of the hands against the dial is very special. That's a beauty! b-)|>

I wonder a little bit about your choice for the 033, but I guess it's the formula of a black classic dresswatch-style and hey, you have a watchbox for eight. ;-)



banderor said:


> This REI one is 37mm and really heavy with a quality feel to it. And it has beautiful patina. I also enjoy bringing L.L.Bean quartz field watches from the 80s and 90s back to life.


I love the old style look of those Fixoflex-bracelets!



khd said:


> It's probably just a side affect of too much drinking, googling, watchrecon and ebay stalking mixed with more drinking though... the more time I spend on WUS and other forums the more I want everything, all the watches, gimme gimme gimme. I know it sounds melodramatic but I'm thinking of going on a bit of a hiatus from the game for a few months and see what I think when I come back fresh... although I think I'd still have to stop past 775 from time to time!





khd said:


> ...but the problem is that whilst I'm in saving mode WUS sometimes makes it hard to focus on the goal, and I get distracted by the endless array of shiny new toys pumping out of Seiko and the micro brands.
> 
> .... but logging on to WUS every 12 hours and reading W&W compulsively can be a little counter productive... "US military field watches issued during Vietnam? Didn't know I wanted one, but I do! And now that you mention it, I'm not sure how I've got this far without buying a GMT... or a minute repeater... hmm top 5 GADA 'boardshorts to boardroom' watches of 2017, wonder if there's anything there I should be adding to my list?"





banderor said:


> ...I suppose if a hobby turns dark, it becomes a vice. Think gambling, for instance.
> 
> In my case, I find myself looking at new watches more often when I have high stress at work. A friend of mine at the office who's also a WIS says he feels the same way. You might be the same way too.





khd said:


> I've never thought about it before but that definitely sounds like me... it's a bit of escapism mixed with procrastination I guess. I know I've got it really bad when I start making spreadsheets of potential purchases and writing formulas to calculate the date each one would become available at different rates of savings!


It's just so easy to procrastinate and I admit, I do it way too often.

You have also surely read about the interviews that were done with very old folks and also people that were about to die soon - asking them what they regret the most and of course it was the essential things we all know, but often forget because everydays cycle keeps us in the same routines and of course it's so easy to be lazy. The answers were mostly the same: Not caring enough for family and friends, working too much and not doing beautiful and important things.
Of course it's a hobby and so nice to hang out here and some great folks like you make it much fun too, but I guess I know the answers we will get, if we will do such interviews with some very active WIS-buddys here in some years. ;-)

And yes, it also applies to me: I'm looking for watches that I don't miss nor need, but I always find that apart from the bare necessities like having a diner on your table and have the heating working in winter, the most beautiful things in life are mostly those we don't need but indulge ourselves. Luxury in other words. It's great! 



valuewatchguy said:


> The Seamaster is a great watch but I think the hard part for most of us is not getting distracted along the way. That's one reason I liked this 775 thread because Bernd
> Has always been so focused on what he was willing to add to or take away from his collection. Plus his collection is so tight it's just perfect by having a place for everything and everything in its place. He is the model of discipline that I would like to emulate.


Thank you, but of course my discipline is dictated by some weird thoughts and my priorities and surely my income too. But anyway, there's some honest discipline at work here and it's easy: Just say no to collecting. I could get a watchbox and give my Sportsman and the Squale a home and I wouldn't have needed to sell my SRP777 and for sure there would have been other watches, but I just find it insane to keep watches I don't wear.

What helps of course is that I don't have any heirlooms with a story or a watch that a wife gifted to me. When I started this thread I had already sold my Sumo and my Railmaster was my one and only watch. As I wrote in the opening post, I wanted a Seiko diver again, but basically this wish or need came from the idea, that I didn't want to risk my Railmaster get stolen when locked in a cheap locker room cabinet. It was only the idea of a 'cheap' beater as a partner to my Railmaster.

I'm in no way a rich guy, though I cannot complain. But I'm working-class in my genes and I'm self-employed and though my business is running great these days I also I remember the bad times. So whenever I fall in love with a watch that is more 'than just a few hundred bucks' I get humble-minded and remember the old saying: A fool and his money will soon be parted. ;-)

And I think of priorities: I run my business from a kind of a shop and in the entrance part I need a new ceiling light system and I want the same as in the main section here and this will be 3k. I could buy a Pelagos instead, the old light works fine, but you know.

And I have a special view on some watches. I could buy me a Moonwatch and a Seamaster this minute and rave about my perfect trio with my Railmaster and somehow would be finally done with watches. But each of these are icons and I consider each of them as a lifetime-watch. The one and only watch to wear so to say and the thought of having three of such I simply find decadent.

One of my best friends has a watch collection worth more than 100k. Most of his watches are in the safe at the bank. Okay, I'm not in that league and maybe I would think different about this otherwise, but I find this crazy. I think the real luxury is not owning a luxury watch and not wearing it, the real luxury is owning them and wearing the hell out of them. Another friend of mine has a Patek Nautilus and apart from not locking it in a cabin when swimming, he simpy wears that jewel all the time and each and every morning I meet him, when he arrives with his bike at his working place next to mine with his Nautilus. On another level he's simply doing what I'm doing with my Railmaster.

Back to the friend with the collection at the bank: He has an unworn IWC Rattrapante 3713 that he wants me to get from him, but again, this is a lifetime-watch and I just like my A-13A so much. Also he has an unworn no-date steel Submariner. That's a bit more difficult for me to resist, I can only hope that the day does not come that he drives to the bank, picks it up and shows it to me.

At this point I must admit, that I would have a real hard time, if he had an old Pepsi GMT Master to offer, but thanks God, he hasn't. This watch could become real for me ... probably ... some time ... in the future.
But then again ... priorities and other dreams. There are some places on this planet I surely would like to travel before I go. Definitely there is no shortcome of reasons for me to resist superluxury. ;-)



banderor said:


> Bernd has been quiet lately. No doubt busy at work, but I'm also wondering if there's not a bit of rearranging going on with is collection? He mentioned some time back that he thought of selling his 775 after Seiko made an unwelcome announcement regarding the Willard, and also that his vintage Seiko dress watch from the mid-60s isn't getting any wrist time. And I believe in one of Bernd's most recent posts, he said he was thinking of selling his Squale diver...


Well, the Sportsman and the Squale are mentally already sold, I just was too sick, too busy and also too lazy lately to sell them. And some weeks ago a good old customer of mine was interested in my SRP775, but I resisted. Apart from my rants about Seiko, I still love my SRP775 and when spring comes it will get more wristtime again when I'm taking my bike out and will go swimming again.

So I'm back to three: Railmaster, A-13A and my SRP775. But I want to share a nice watch I discovered and have ordered. It's limited and delivery is planned for May. I totally love the colours and the vintage-styled case (a bit like some vintage King Seikos) as well as the old-style domed sapphire. (This is not the watch, but the same case and the same sapphire: https://www.facebook.com/vratislavi...828.1532254133698407/2006852962905186/?type=3 )

It's the 'Pan-Africa' from Vratislavia Conceptum and the price made it easy for me. I hope it will be as beautiful in the flesh as the pictures are promising it to be, this should be a lovely 'summer watch'. Here's a picture, in fact it's a rendering, but there are real world pictures on their site.









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

^ Great post Bernd. Glad to hear you're keeping your 775. Yes, spring will be here soon and short sleeve weather, for a WIS, really is made for a diver's watch... That Vratislavia is really something, looking forward to learning more about it! Anyway, thanks again for this post. Humbling.


----------



## mfunnell (Jun 8, 2017)

AAARRRGGGHHH! My SRP775 is on the fritz :-( It felt a bit weird setting it the last time I used it, but today when I tried to get it up and going the crown feels more-or-less completely seized. There's a touch of movement in various axes - but on each of them it feels like it's run against an O-ring that's popped out of place and now "gumming up" the works. It's well within warranty, so I _should_ be able to get it fixed, but I'm not sure whether that's something to get done here in Oz, or whether I'm going to have to try to dispatch it back to Singapore from whence it came (which would probably be quite a pain).

I might give the Seiko Boutique here in Sydney a bell, and see what they have to say or recommend, some time next week.

Any of the Aussies around here have thoughts on this?

(Meanwhile, I'm hardly watchless. In fact, I'm not even Turtle-deprived: I still have my SRP789, which is in good shape.)

...Mike


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

mfunnell said:


> AAARRRGGGHHH! My SRP775 is on the fritz :-( It felt a bit weird setting it the last time I used it, but today when I tried to get it up and going the crown feels more-or-less completely seized. There's a touch of movement in various axes - but on each of them it feels like it's run against an O-ring that's popped out of place and now "gumming up" the works. It's well within warranty, so I _should_ be able to get it fixed, but I'm not sure whether that's something to get done here in Oz, or whether I'm going to have to try to dispatch it back to Singapore from whence it came (which would probably be quite a pain).
> 
> I might give the Seiko Boutique here in Sydney a bell, and see what they have to say or recommend, some time next week.
> 
> ...


Just bring your warranty card and ask for Henry. He will fix it.


----------



## mfunnell (Jun 8, 2017)

Galaga said:


> Just bring your warranty card and ask for Henry. He will fix it.


Thanks! I was kind of hoping someone would say that. If I'm right and it's just a crown seal that's become unseated, I'd imagine (hope?) it isn't too big a deal.

I have the watch and the warranty card ready to go. I won't be able to make it in for a week or so (I'm on-call this weekend) - so I just might call ahead of time and ask first, for politeness sake if nothing else.

...Mike


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

mfunnell said:


> Thanks! I was kind of hoping someone would say that. If I'm right and it's just a crown seal that's become unseated, I'd imagine (hope?) it isn't too big a deal.
> 
> I have the watch and the warranty card ready to go. I won't be able to make it in for a week or so (I'm on-call this weekend) - so I just might call ahead of time and ask first, for politeness sake if nothing else.


Yep, as long as it comes from an authorized Seiko dealer it will be covered by Seiko's international warranty. |>

When it's done it will run for centuries to come! 

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

mfunnell said:


> AAARRRGGGHHH! My SRP775 is on the fritz :-( It felt a bit weird setting it the last time I used it, but today when I tried to get it up and going the crown feels more-or-less completely seized. There's a touch of movement in various axes - but on each of them it feels like it's run against an O-ring that's popped out of place and now "gumming up" the works. It's well within warranty, so I _should_ be able to get it fixed, but I'm not sure whether that's something to get done here in Oz, or whether I'm going to have to try to dispatch it back to Singapore from whence it came (which would probably be quite a pain).
> 
> I might give the Seiko Boutique here in Sydney a bell, and see what they have to say or recommend, some time next week.
> 
> ...


Damn, as galaga said, take it to Henry in the seiko boutique with your warranty card, he will sort it out in store as he works on seikos in store.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

mfunnell said:


> Thanks! I was kind of hoping someone would say that. If I'm right and it's just a crown seal that's become unseated, I'd imagine (hope?) it isn't too big a deal.
> 
> I have the watch and the warranty card ready to go. I won't be able to make it in for a week or so (I'm on-call this weekend) - so I just might call ahead of time and ask first, for politeness sake if nothing else.
> 
> ...Mike


I had a speck of lume in a turtle on arrival, took it to Henry, took him 5 minutes or less to remove on the spot.
Hes a good man, he'll sort it out, agree its the crown seal.
Call before you go, make sure youre going on a day he's there.


----------



## mfunnell (Jun 8, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Call before you go, make sure youre going on a day he's there.


Important point!

...Mike


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

oldfatherthames said:


> Regarding 'A Seamaster for Western Australia':
> 
> This one here with exactly the bracelet mounted here: Omega Forums: Seamaster Sword Hands / Peter Blake (2254.50) lesson please
> 
> ...


Ha thanks Bernd, can always count on you for some quality enabling! The more I look the more I think there's no bad choice for me here... quartz/auto, speedy/bond bracelet, blue/black... time will tell which wins out, but that'll be half the fun 



oldfatherthames said:


> LOL! |>
> 
> Well, khd, let me use this phase of severe disorientation of yours to wholeheartedly recommend you another great Seamaster: uhrforum: Omega Fotothread #3880
> 
> ...


Phew, for once I am completely immune... white dialled divers do nothing for me for some unknown reason? If I were to buy a white or silver dial it would be a Max Bill or a Nomos - but I know that those are watches I like in the abstract but won't make it in real life.



oldfatherthames said:


> You have also surely read about the interviews that were done with very old folks and also people that were about to die soon - asking them what they regret the most and of course it was the essential things we all know, but often forget because everydays cycle keeps us in the same routines and of course it's so easy to be lazy. The answers were mostly the same: Not caring enough for family and friends, working too much and not doing beautiful and important things.


True! Things are fun, but ultimately not the main game :-!



oldfatherthames said:


> But then again ... priorities and other dreams. There are some places on this planet I surely would like to travel before I go. Definitely there is no shortcome of reasons for me to resist superluxury. ;-)


I feel similar (although have no need to "resist" superluxury... my wife, three kids and my dog are doing a splendid job of that for me )... I don't know about you but sometimes when I read about someone with just one great watch that has accompanied them everywhere for years, including all sorts of dicey situations from the Amazon to Afghanistan, Alabama to Antarctica I think "hmm I must remember that there's more to enjoying watches than just buying them!"



oldfatherthames said:


> It's the 'Pan-Africa' from Vratislavia Conceptum and the price made it easy for me. I hope it will be as beautiful in the flesh as the pictures are promising it to be, this should be a lovely 'summer watch'. Here's a picture, in fact it's a rendering, but there are real world pictures on their site.
> 
> View attachment 12939799
> 
> ...


Interesting design but it's hard to really know from the renders... however I bet you will take a bunch of great photos that makes everyone want to buy one! Honestly, if I were launching a micro brand the first thing I would do is send you a free sample and let you work your magic on the WUS punters b-)


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

khd said:


> Interesting design but it's hard to really know from the renders... however I bet you will take a bunch of great photos that makes everyone want to buy one! Honestly, if I were launching a micro brand the first thing I would do is send you a free sample and let you work your magic on the WUS punters b-)


Bernd, it is interesting that you're focusing on micro brands lately. Your A-13A has certainly inspired you, but you must have been looking at them prior to finding that one. It's an area I haven't explored too much, since I'm a focused Seiko brand collector. It's only recently that I learned about Ginault, which I found interesting because of the positive reviews it got from most who tried one. Last night I stumbled on Uhr; their designs are just a bit off for me (UHR-651), but it's amazing that their chronographs use ETA 7750 and sell for just 599 Euros... It seems like micro brands are a roll of the dice, but I know they can be addictive too. That's a sub-theme on the Abstinence Club thread. What is it about micro brands that appeals to you?

:rodekaart :rodekaart :rodekaart

[Edit: Bernd, you're bad ... I just saw your posts from yesterday about your A-13A over on the Abstinence Club thread ... 1.) Club rules, your first post must be a picture of your watch collection and a pledge to follow the rules of the club, and 2.) You should never bring a bottle of Macallan 12 Year Single Malt Scotch to an Alcoholics Anonymous meeting and say something like, "Macallan's has a rich gold colour and an aroma of vanilla with a hint of ginger, which tastes deliciously smooth on the palate." Don't do it!!!


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

khd said:


> Ha thanks Bernd, can always count on you for some quality enabling!


I live to give!



khd said:


> Interesting design but it's hard to really know from the renders... however I bet you will take a bunch of great photos that makes everyone want to buy one! Honestly, if I were launching a micro brand the first thing I would do is send you a free sample and let you work your magic on the WUS punters


Hehe, thank you. I should really make a business-model from that. Thanks God I doing fine enough with my regular job.



khd said:


> ... I don't know about you but sometimes when I read about someone with just one great watch that has accompanied them everywhere for years, including all sorts of dicey situations from the Amazon to Afghanistan, Alabama to Antarctica I think "hmm I must remember that there's more to enjoying watches than just buying them!"


'Alabama' .. LOL! 

Absolutely and that's essentially what I'm trying to do with my Railmaster. See, as I wrote yesterday, the idea behind getting the SRP775 - apart from the WIS-psycho-part - was that I just do not want to get my Railmaster stolen while locked in the cheap cabins of the public bath I'm going to often. Of course I could wear my Railmaster while swimming, but that is too much swinger-club style for me.
If I hadn't had my midlife crisis and discovered, that I can dress different with watches, it still would be 'me & my Railmaster'. Honestly the song about 'a man and his watch' is my motivation to keep the 'collection' small.



banderor said:


> Bernd, it is interesting that you're focusing on micro brands lately. Your A-13A has certainly inspired you, but you must have been looking at them prior to finding that one. It's an area I haven't explored too much, since I'm a focused Seiko brand collector. It's only recently that I learned about Ginault, which I found interesting because of the positive reviews it got from most who tried one. Last night I stumbled on Uhr; their designs are just a bit off for me (UHR-651), but it's amazing that their chronographs use ETA 7750 and sell for just 599 Euros... It seems like micro brands are a roll of the dice, but I know they can be addictive too. That's a sub-theme on the Abstinence Club thread. What is it about micro brands that appeals to you?


Well, I'm just looking for great designs and if it comes from a microbrand, it's okay. Take that Vratislavia. They don't do the usual homage-variant no. 147.500 and for the price it's no-brainer and any watchmaker can service that Miyota 9015.

But no, I'm not focussing on microbrands. Squale wouldn't be one (I know you didn't say so) and the A-13A is more a project than a microbrand watch and I discovered the A-13A by pure coincidence when reading a pilot-watch picture thread on uhrforum. Okay, I mentioned the Halios Seaforth. This watch I saw when I was looking for alternative divers here on the diver's board at the time, I was fed up with Seiko.

Our friend _valuewatchguy _has started this thread: 2018 Pre-Orders, New Releases, Upcoming Models, etc......l The Big List!!

That's a great place to see new models and it was there, that I saw the Pan-Africa from Vratislavia Conceptum. b-)



banderor said:


> :rodekaart :rodekaart :rodekaart
> 
> [Edit: Bernd, you're bad ... I just saw your posts from yesterday about your A-13A over on the Abstinence Club thread ... 1.) Club rules, your first post must be a picture of your watch collection and a pledge to follow the rules of the club, and 2.) You should never bring a bottle of Macallan 12 Year Single Malt Scotch to an Alcoholics Anonymous meeting and say something like, "Macallan's has a rich gold colour and an aroma of vanilla with a hint of ginger, which tastes deliciously smooth on the palate." Don't do it!!!


Oh, there were rules, sorry! 

Didn't think about it much, I wouldn't meet with folks in a pub if I wanted to stay dry and man, I really did my very best to make the man not open the bottle. ;-)

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

oldfatherthames said:


> Oh, there were rules, sorry!
> 
> Didn't think about it much, I wouldn't meet with folks in a pub if I wanted to stay dry and man, I really did my very best to make the man not open the bottle. ;-)


LOL, you know I'm just teasing you! :-d ... But in all seriousness, this post made me want to order an A-13A myself even though I know it's too big for me. :-( That ETA 251.264 quartz movement is fantastic, and it even looks great. Reminds me of a Seiko 8J level quartz movement.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

banderor said:


> It's only recently that I learned about Ginault, which I found interesting because of the positive reviews it got from most who tried one.


I wanted to write this earlier on, but forgot in my last answer:

--> Beware of the Ginault Ocean Rover reviews! <--

It's a well known fact, that Ginault offered _massive_ discounts on that watch, if the buyer agreed to write a review! As a result there was a flood of reviews on the web. I don't say that they asked for positive reviews, but of course there is an extra stimulus swinging with the thing. Or on other words: It stinks.

Here on WUS you will find a moderator commenting on these special kind of reviews. The debate starts here: #22

I have no experience with the watch and cannot comment on the quality, I simply don't care for homage watches at all.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

oldfatherthames said:


> 'Alabama' .. LOL!


Hopefully I didn't offend any of our American brothers by including that in the list of far flung places... I know it's just a matter of perspective but it really would be intrepid for an antipodean lefty like me to make it deep into the US south!



oldfatherthames said:


> Absolutely and that's essentially what I'm trying to do with my Railmaster.


I think that's kind of what I am looking for in my next purchase as well... but that was also a big factor behind my Damasko purchase a few years ago and ultimately that didn't pan out so I'm hesitant to say I'll be any more successful this time around.



oldfatherthames said:


> See, as I wrote yesterday, the idea behind getting the SRP775 - apart from the WIS-psycho-part - was that I just do not want to get my Railmaster stolen while locked in the cheap cabins of the public bath I'm going to often. Of course I could wear my Railmaster while swimming, but that is too much swinger-club style for me.


Mate you've got to come visit Australia... "swinger-club style" is practically mandatory for men over 40 here. I kid you not, just check out this pic of a recently ditched Prime Minister (it's complicated but we've got a sort of "Game of Thrones" political system down here):











oldfatherthames said:


> If I hadn't had my midlife crisis and discovered, that I can dress different with watches, it still would be 'me & my Railmaster'. Honestly the song about 'a man and his watch' is my motivation to keep the 'collection' small.


I'm a few years off my mid-life crisis, but I'm hoping I end up with a convertible MG or something 



oldfatherthames said:


> I wanted to write this earlier on, but forgot in my last answer:
> 
> --> Beware of the Ginault Ocean Rover reviews! <--
> 
> ...


The other thing I'll add... regardless of your personal stance on homages (I dabbled for a while doing homage Seiko mods but ultimately found it unfulfilling) with a watch as well known as the Rolex Submariner you need to be prepared for the "nice Role... oh, it's just a knock off" sentiment. That might not bother you, but equally it might just reinforce the sneaky feeling that a homage isn't quite legit.


----------



## mfunnell (Jun 8, 2017)

khd said:


> oldfatherthames said:
> 
> 
> > 'Alabama' .. LOL!
> ...


I spent my 5th grade year in Alabama, during the time of busing - as someone certifiably, provably, admittedly, Un-American - in the year George Wallace was shot.

That year was...um...well...memorable.

...Mike


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Bright Lights, Big City


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Been wearing the gilt goddess all weekend









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Galaga said:


> Been wearing the gilt goddess all weekend
> 
> View attachment 12945893
> 
> ...


Wow, yours is a Made in Japan one. :-! Does yours have Arabic days, Roman Numerals s or Kanji?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

banderor said:


> Wow, yours is a Made in Japan one. :-! Does yours have Arabic days, Roman Numerals s or Kanji?


Arabic.


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Galaga said:


> Arabic.


 Most of the 'Made in Japan' SKX-xxx divers I've owned had Arabic day wheels. I wonder if they're made for Malaysian and Indonesian markets? I had an SKX diver with Roman Numerals just once, and never had one with a Kanji day wheel.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

khd said:


> Mate you've got to come visit Australia... "swinger-club style" is practically mandatory for men over 40 here. I kid you not, just check out this pic of a recently ditched Prime Minister (it's complicated but we've got a sort of "Game of Thrones" political system down here):


Brrrrr.  I remember pictures of that guy wearing 'my' RM Williams, which showed more class.



khd said:


> I'm a few years off my mid-life crisis, but I'm hoping I end up with a convertible MG or something


Oh yeah, cruisin' the ocean boulevards in an MG, an Omega Seamaster tottering on the wrist. That's how punks end up these days. ;-)



khd said:


> The other thing I'll add... regardless of your personal stance on homages (I dabbled for a while doing homage Seiko mods but ultimately found it unfulfilling) with a watch as well known as the Rolex Submariner you need to be prepared for the "nice Role... oh, it's just a knock off" sentiment. That might not bother you, but equally it might just reinforce the sneaky feeling that a homage isn't quite legit.


I'm unburdened by such thoughts. One attitude I always stayed true to, is that I don't care what others think about me. But I know what you mean.



Galaga said:


> ..Bright Lights, Big City





Galaga said:


> Been wearing the gilt goddess all weekend ...


Awesome! Thanks for sharing! |>

Which reminded me to take a new picture after all these lazy days:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

oldfatherthames said:


> Brrrrr.  I remember pictures of that guy wearing 'my' RM Williams, which showed more class.


Haha yep, RM Williams boots are de rigueur for our pollies, pretty much anytime they visit the "bush" and wanna look like a man of the people. They get bonus points and a good bump in the polls when they remember to order a "pint of super", and a spanking from their advisors if they **** up and forget not to order their usual Semillon Sauvignon Blanc.

So, Bernd for PM?? Don't worry if you're not a citizen, turns out half of our pollies weren't anyway :-d



oldfatherthames said:


> Oh yeah, cruisin' the ocean boulevards in an MG, an Omega Seamaster tottering on the wrist. That's how punks end up these days. ;-)
> ...
> I'm unburdened by such thoughts. One attitude I always stayed true to, is that I don't care what others think about me. But I know what you mean.


Spot on (for both the MG Seamaster Punk and the not caring what others think - to me these disparate thoughts are clearly related)... because if you're truly cool, you don't need to be told you're cool b-)








oldfatherthames said:


> Which reminded me to take a new picture after all these lazy days:
> 
> View attachment 12948435
> 
> ...


Good job bringing it subtly back on track my friend, and nice photo. Pretty sure there's a mandatory minimum percentage of SRP775 content this thread has to have, otherwise the mods are required to shut it down in accordance with EU Labelling Regulation 1272/2008/EC.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

khd said:


> Spot on (for both the MG Seamaster Punk and the not caring what others think - to me these disparate thoughts are clearly related)... because if you're truly cool, you don't need to be told you're cool b-)


Bruahahaha! |>


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

oldfatherthames said:


> Ah, the Alpinist. Though a bit too 'baroque' for me, the color scheme of the hands against the dial is very special. That's a beauty! b-)|>
> 
> I wonder a little bit about your choice for the 033, but I guess it's the formula of a black classic dresswatch-style and hey, you have a watchbox for eight. ;-)
> 
> ...


Hi Bernd,
interesting read, as always.

Care to elaborate a bit more on the Sarb033? 
I was thinking to pull the trigger on one in view of the current low prices and before they may be getting harder to obtain in the future because of Seikos recent decision for an EOL of the Sarb-line.
Coming with 6R15, sapphire, nice case finish and a kinda Seiko GS heritage I find this a rather attractive package.

I like the sheer simplicity and elegance.

The other day I saw Morawitz has one on display and I liked it in the flesh also (maybe only apart from the bracelet which did not instantly wow me). Interestingly one of the employees working in the shop is wearing one also which somehow might be a indicator about the quality of the watch. I mean, imagine being surrounded by all those hefty Omegas, Grand Seikos and Tag Heuers all day and nontheless choose this affordable Seiko instead. 

Best regards
lipschitz

(PS: Of course, if money would be no issue I would instead go and and fetch a Rollie Explorer I in a heartbeat. But alas.... ;-))


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

The biggest negative against the SARB033 for me is that Seiko/Grand Seiko make about 100 watches that all look visually very similar. The real Seiko buffs will be able to tell you all the rhetoric about Grammar of Design and the Zaratsu polishing, etc.... None of that really matters unless you are collector. 

I think if you were looking for a true dress watch there are many many other options to consider. If you want a watch that has dressy intentions but could look equally at home in jeans and a button down shirt the SARB033 style is unbeatable. I had an SBGH001.....sort of the big big brother of the SARB with a white dial. For the value and the versatility the SARB is tough to beat. 

But in that general range Mido, Hamilton, Alpina, Certina, Melbourne Watch Company, even Frederique Constant make some compelling choices if they find favor in your eyes.


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> If you want a watch that has dressy intentions but could look equally at home in jeans and a button down shirt the SARB033 style is unbeatable


This!

Many thanks for your insights. Sounds reasonable.

Cheers


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

lipschitz said:


> ...
> Care to elaborate a bit more on the Sarb033?


Hi,

I don't wonder at all about anyone buying the SARB033/035, because I totally agree with this:



valuewatchguy said:


> I think if you were looking for a true dress watch there are many many other options to consider. If you want a watch that has dressy intentions but could look equally at home in jeans and a button down shirt the SARB033 style is unbeatable. I had an SBGH001.....sort of the big big brother of the SARB with a white dial. For the value and the versatility the SARB is tough to beat.


I only wondered (a bit) that banderor decided for one as he already has a beautiful GS, see this post: #1190 But that one is bright-face and his SARB033 has a dark dial, so my guess was, that he wanted one black dresser also. And he has a watch box with eight inserts. 

If you want my typical supernitpicking take on these two SARBs, take this: #42 (Reading this please keep in mind, that at that time I was also considering a SBGX059/063, so it was easy for me to be critical about the SARBs.)

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

lipschitz said:


> Coming with 6R15, sapphire, nice case finish and a kinda Seiko GS heritage I find this a rather attractive package.


When SARB033 was released 10 years ago, it was quite a leap for Seiko in terms of features at this price point. This is historically important from a Seiko Geek perspective.

As you mentioned, it has a (1) 6R movement (auto/handwinding and 50 hour power reserve), (2) sapphire glass crystal, (3) and nice case finishing. A couple other things. (4) Large crown and (5) seconds hash marks make it "sporty," and a crossover as a "field watch." Ditto the (6) Lumibrite on the hands. Most Grand Seikos don't have those three features. Another important "innovation" at this price point was the milled clasp. Finally, there is the 38mm case size which is hard to find in a Seiko except for in the GS range.

All that said, a watch is more than just a sum of it's parts. There's a vibe too. The SRP775 is a great example of this point.

A Patek Phillipe owner here comments on SARB033 and says that he prefers other movements to the Seiko 6R, and recommends Swiss brands like Tissot and Hamilton as ones to look at (although he didn't mention specific models). I've always found the Intramatic attractive as a dress watch and there is a 38mm version, but it is more expensive and lack of luminous hands (and overall style) don't let it "crossover" as a "field watch." Etc.

Not trying to sell you, just some comments on my experience. Good luck with your decision!


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

oldfatherthames said:


> I only wondered (a bit) that banderor decided for one as he already has a beautiful GS, see this post: #1190 But that one is bright-face and his SARB033 has a dark dial, so my guess was, that he wanted one black dresser also. And he has a watch box with eight inserts.


Bernd, actually I was mistaken. My watch box has TEN slots !!! ;-)


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

@Bernd:
Thanks.. Of course next to your Railmaster or a SBGX059/063 there is not much space left for a little Sarb033/035. 

I will see if I can find a nice deal on one.

Cheers


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

banderor said:


> When SARB033 was released 10 years ago, it was quite a leap for Seiko in terms of features at this price point. This is historically important from a Seiko Geek perspective.
> 
> As you mentioned, it has a (1) 6R movement (auto/handwinding and 50 hour power reserve), (2) sapphire glass crystal, (3) and nice case finishing. A couple other things. (4) Large crown and (5) seconds hash marks make it "sporty," and a crossover as a "field watch." Ditto the (6) Lumibrite on the hands. Most Grand Seikos don't have those three features. Another important "innovation" at this price point was the milled clasp. Finally, there is the 38mm case size which is hard to find in a Seiko except for in the GS range.
> 
> ...


Haha, I just think you sold me on one ;-)


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

lipschitz said:


> Haha, I just think you sold me on one ;-)


I don't regret getting mine. I picked up the trifecta: SARB017, 033 & 035. If I could only pick one, it would be the Alpinist. Lucky for me with my ten slot watch box, I didn't have to make that choice. ;-)



> If you want my typical supernitpicking take on these two SARBs, take this: #42 (Reading this please keep in mind, that at that time I was also considering a SBGX059/063, so it was easy for me to be critical about the SARBs.)


Bernd's comments are spot on in #42. Anyone expecting perfection from a watch that has a Manufactures' Suggested Retail Price (MSRP) in the same price range as an SKX007 is bound to be disappointed. Model SARX035 is a much better choice in this style if one wants to get nearer to something perfect. But, that one lacks luminous hands/hour markers and is 40mm. Also, as Bernd said, I've already got the Grand Seiko base covered. I hate this term, but SARB033 is more of a "beater" watch for me.

Here's part of a review I like a lot about SARX035 on Seiya's website:

"As is common with Seikos, this watch must been seen in person to be fully appreciated. Seiko considers light to be part of their design aesthetic, and the play of light on the SARX035 hands, face and bracelet is beautiful. For example, the hands are gloss on one edge, but matte on the other. You really have to see them in person. A Swiss watch with this quality of finishing would cost USD$2500 or more... If you've had a chance to handle a Grand Seiko in person, you will be very pleased with how close the SARX035 comes to that level of fit and finish at a very reasonable price. Other than the lesser-quality movement, the main differences are the slightly larger diameter, the non-recessed crown (Grand Seiko crowns are partially recessed), and the relative simplicity of the faceting and polishing of the hands."

Finally, a post I also like a lot about SARB033 & Rolex Explorer I.


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

@banderor: Kudos for your thoughts and the hint towards the Sarx035. Decisions, decisions... ;-)
Also did appreciate that comparison link regarding Sarb and Explorer. Many of the findings there I can only assent to.

@Bernd: I have been busy and could not follow this forum. What happened to the Squale? Buyers remorese on second try?

Cheers


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

banderor said:


> Bernd, actually I was mistaken. My watch box has TEN slots !!!


You are such a smart fox! 



banderor said:


> ... and (5) seconds hash marks make it "sporty," and a crossover as a "field watch." Ditto the (6) Lumibrite on the hands.


So many great points for the SARBs, especially mentioning the 'field watch' aspect. This category never came to my mind regarding the SARBs, but in fact that is exactly why I think that one should not think of them as classic fine-dress watches and try to convert them into such with superfine old-style straps - see my post, which I linked to earlier. It has that classic face, but the case and the slight touch of 'field watch' makes it a bit more casual.



lipschitz said:


> @Bernd: I have been busy and could not follow this forum. What happened to the Squale? Buyers remorese on second try?


Argh, it's a bit complicated as I'm complicated. The Squale is sitting in it's box now for many weeks, I just need to take the time to make the pictures for the ad.

It's a mix of different things:

First, I adore the case, the design, size and fit, it's simply beautiful. But I can't find happiness with straps. I don't like it with bracelets, I want a contrasting strap. Since I learned how great canvas straps wear and feel, I'm looking for great comfort. So I tried the Squale with canvas just to find comfirmed what I visually expected, canvas and divers don't match in style. I tried with different rubbers and even ordered the BC300 for the Squale. While it's a beautiful complement to that watch, I don't like how it wears. The Hirsch Accent which Cobia pointed me to some weeks ago is a bit too bulky towards it's middle section in my eyes. Actually I'm moving a bit away from rubber straps these days. (I still like the very flexible waffle from Uncle Seiko for my SRP775.) And as often stated, no Natos or Zulus for me. I also tried a split-Nato instead, but it didn't work for me.

Second I basically need one watch (Railmaster) and a second don't-mind-when-heavily-damaged-or-stolen watch (Turtle). And - WIS-factor - I love to have a bit more, so it's the A-13A for casual dressing, which could even replace the Turtle as the 'beater', if wanted to reduce even more. I just don't need a diver much as 'another'-way-to-dress watch and prefer other styles in watches.

Now you may ask, why I consider the Sub then. I don't think of the Sub as a diver, which of course is crazy, but it is it's own style icon and it would anyway not be 'another' watch or diver - it's the category lifetime-watch.
I could pick it up tomorrow, in fact the option is alive for more than half a year, when my friend mentioned that it would be waiting for me in his safe at the bank. The only thing that's holding me back is my discipline and my strong love for my Railmaster. The thought of switching it for the Sub is not an option in my mind as of this time, so I would want to keep the Railmaster and add the Sub. Probably I will fall for such decadence, I really dont know and will play it cool for some time, at least I hope I can manage. Good thing is, there's no need to hurry, it will be there, when I'm ready.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

oldfatherthames said:


> I could pick it up tomorrow, in fact the option is alive for more than half a year, when my friend mentioned that it would be waiting for me in his safe at the bank. The only thing that's holding me back is my discipline and my strong love for my Railmaster. The thought of switching it for the Sub is not an option in my mind as of this time, so I would want to keep the Railmaster and add the Sub. Probably I will fall for such decadence, I really dont know and will play it cool for some time, at least I hope I can manage.


Mate, don't take this the wrong way, but... if a friend of mine threw a Sub at me I'd grab it with both hands, flip every muthafcuker the bird, head over to ruin the genteel environs of the Rolex Forum with my crass new money style (wot can I say, I'm an Aussie whose family comes from Essex), two tone sub worn dangling obnoxiously loose poseur style from my wrist like a handgun held sideways, and generally just have a ball giving everyone the absolute sh!ts. Luckily for you guys, my friends are more of a "but I got the last jug..." kind of crowd so it's prolly not gonna happen to me.

You though, Bernd... you strike me as a guy who knows how to wear a Sub properly: "What, this old thing? Friend of mine gave it to me after I got him out of a tight spot when we were shooting a documentary in Mongolia... it's yours if you can shoot the tip off my cigar with your duelling pistol... have at it old boy!" b-)


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Check out what these cool cats are wearing!
Seikos always been cool.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

khd said:


> Mate, don't take this the wrong way, but... if a friend of mine threw a Sub at me I'd grab it with both hands, flip every muthafcuker the bird, head over to ruin the genteel environs of the Rolex Forum with my crass new money style (wot can I say, I'm an Aussie whose family comes from Essex), two tone sub worn dangling obnoxiously loose poseur style from my wrist like a handgun held sideways, and generally just have a ball giving everyone the absolute sh!ts. Luckily for you guys, my friends are more of a "but I got the last jug..." kind of crowd so it's prolly not gonna happen to me.
> 
> You though, Bernd... you strike me as a guy who knows how to wear a Sub properly: "What, this old thing? Friend of mine gave it to me after I got him out of a tight spot when we were shooting a documentary in Mongolia... it's yours if you can shoot the tip off my cigar with your duelling pistol... have at it old boy!" b-)


MUAHAHAHA! I'm dying here. Awesome! :-!

Him and me, we were talking watches one day last fall and he said 'By the way, I have a Sub for you. I think that would be a match for you in watches.' I asked if he knew the model and he said 'I have never worn it, it's still sealed. I would have to look it up'. I asked if he had any idea about the price and he said 'nah, but we'll surely get along'. I said 'yeah!'.

Given for how long he presumably has been keeping this Sub, chances are high, that it is the model prior to the current one (with thicker lugs, maxi dial and the ceramic bezel, which I wouldn't mind anyway too). But I assume it will be a 14060 or 14060M, which means it would be the last generation of the Sub with the classic Sub case (thin lugs), see this article. I love that old style even more.

As soon as I will ask him to pick up it next time he's at the bank, I'm would be sold anyway. And your post doesn't help, it gives me that great, excellent 'come on, let the good times roll'-feeling. ;-)



Cobia said:


> Check out what these cool cats are wearing!
> Seikos always been cool.
> ...


Yeah! Don't worry, mate, should I go Sub, I promise I'll keep my Turtle for credibility reasons. 

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Cobia said:


> Check out what these cool cats are wearing!
> Seikos always been cool.
> 
> View attachment 12955367
> ...


Dude you're not helping... in the last day or two I've been thinking to myself "**** it, stop trying to play it safe" and have been considering hunting down a nice honest 6105 instead of an Omega. It wouldn't really make much sense, balance my collection, give me more options etc... but it would give me more of what I like. Same goes for the MM300... sure it's thick, but so am I really 

Damn I've never had so much trouble spending money before... I really don't know what's come over me but just gonna have to sit with all this churn for a bit and see if something wins out in my mind for at least a month or two before I pull the trigger. Unless of course they put out an orange turtle, then I'm fcuked!!


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

oldfatherthames said:


> But I assume it will be a 14060 or 14060M, which means it would be the last generation of the Sub with the classic Sub case (thin lugs), see this article. I love that old style even more.


Oh **** yeah, the 14060 is THE perfect one watch collection... you wouldn't even have to take it off at the pool like you do with your Railmaster, just **** the world, swingers be damned, and work on building up a nice watch tan line on your wrist.

But as you said, the hard part is your lovely Omega - when the sub's on your wrist she'll be moping back at home in your drawer, and that may cause you some legitimate angst given the good times you've had together. The way I see it there's two good choices: 1) deal with it, you've worked hard, you deserve a little luxe in your life... there are worse things than wondering which watch to wear in the morning or 2) as your friend is doing with his Rolex, put some serious thought into selecting someone special in your life (niece, nephew, friend, partner, whatever) who you know will get a real kick out of your Railmaster, pay it forward and settle down to a nice comfortable life as a 1 watch guy with your sub.

The cool thing about option 2 is that if you pick the right person you will still get to see your old girl on their wrist from time to time, and continue to enjoy her vicariously through them without any worry about having to leave your new gal at home in the drawer that day :-!


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

khd said:


> But as you said, the hard part is your lovely Omega - when the sub's on your wrist she'll be moping back at home in your drawer, and that may cause you some legitimate angst given the good times you've had together.


We WIS are so funny. Check out this thread started yesterday. The premise is that two watches is a perfect number (for a long time). It only takes two comments before one of our friends suggests adding a third watch. And by the fifth post, someone else mentions the "one watch solution." LOL ! :-d


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

khd said:


> Dude you're not helping... in the last day or two I've been thinking to myself "**** it, stop trying to play it safe" and have been considering hunting down a nice honest 6105 instead of an Omega. It wouldn't really make much sense, balance my collection, give me more options etc... but it would give me more of what I like. Same goes for the MM300... sure it's thick, but so am I really


6105 - wow! b-)

But two things come to my mind here:

- I bet there will be a reissue coming and I expect it to be more in the price range of the SRP-Turtles or these new SPB051/053. At least I would throw my Turtle instantly away, should I ever learn that Seiko makes a limited edition Willard true to the original and then offering so-called modernized cheaper variants.

- If you are already into the 6105 you will surely be aware of how hard it is to find true originals in decent conditions and that there can be non-repairable issues with the crown tubes. Do a search if you don't know.



khd said:


> Damn I've never had so much trouble spending money before...


Me too! ;-)



khd said:


> Oh **** yeah, the 14060 is THE perfect one watch collection... you wouldn't even have to take it off at the pool like you do with your Railmaster, just **** the world, swingers be damned, and work on building up a nice watch tan line on your wrist.


Hehehe, yeah!



khd said:


> But as you said, the hard part is your lovely Omega - when the sub's on your wrist she'll be moping back at home in your drawer, and that may cause you some legitimate angst given the good times you've had together.


This all is not about the Sub, I'm running in circles only because of my so-awesome-to-me Railmaster, that I'm not ready to part with. I have no problems allowing me a bit of luxury, but there are limits. Absolutely no mental issue for me getting the Sub, but owning two pieces of such 'luxury' is a thought that still makes me uncomfortable. 
Because I basically wear one watch, everything else is just fun. Watches are meant to be worn, which is the basic philosophy behind my concept of making it no collection. Having two not much used (and essentially not needed) budget-watches mostly sitting in the drawer does not give me a hard time, but having a Railmaster or Sub sitting there feels absurd to me. But nobody can help me with this, I will think about it for some time.



banderor said:


> We WIS are so funny. Check out this thread started yesterday. The premise is that two watches is a perfect number (for a long time). It only takes two comments before one of our friends suggests adding a third watch. And by the fifth post, someone else mentions the "one watch solution." LOL ! :-d


Haha! :-!

Hey, it's always one time anyway, so I tend to think of a collection as one watch in the end. ;-)

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

oldfatherthames said:


> 6105 - wow! b-)
> 
> But two things come to my mind here:
> 
> ...


Haha yep - all that is exactly why I always wimp out and never pull the trigger, even now with the funds from my Damasko sitting there ready to rock and a few examples popping up right in my pricerange! I would certainly be onboard with a reissue, but I'd have to hoping for something as close as the SRP777 was to the 6309-7040... not an SLA017/SBDC051 scenario where they make the historically accurate one way out of my league (my max budget - after tax time - is about AU$2k, basically used MM300 territory) and then make the cheaper version a whole different watch with only minor cues from the original.

Also, buying a 6105 takes me in a slightly different direction... my 6309 is an occasional wear and I'm sure the 6105 would be the same, not something to wear everyday as that stresses me out a bit. I'm comfortable with "collecting" vintage pieces and only wearing them every so often in a way that I don't do with modern watches (one day I'd like to do the research, hard yards and searching to add a 6138 UFO or Bullhead chrono and a 6117 Navigator for the same reasons) but if I start travelling that "collector" path now it means I have to accept my Tuna as a daily wear. Much as I love the Tuna, asking it to do daily duties isn't quite fair... where it really excels is as a tough and ready grab and go weekend piece, not a desk diver.

So with all that worked through, I think I still have to focus on a nice auto for my Mon-Fri at this point... then start slowly researching and collecting the vintage pieces I've always wimped out on later when my daily needs are met. The used Omega seamaster is still a strong contender, but the MM300 is also in the mix (particuarly if I get a chance to try one on for size at some point). There's also a few dark horses (from Squale, Halios, Sinn and Oris) that I consider from time to time but ultimately they always feel like compromises that'll leave me still wanting the Omega or the MM300 so I've been able to resist their siren songs... for now :-d


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

khd said:


> ...So with all that worked through, I think I still have to focus on a nice auto for my Mon-Fri at this point... then start slowly researching and collecting the vintage pieces I've always wimped out on later when my daily needs are met. The used Omega seamaster is still a strong contender, but the MM300 is also in the mix (particuarly if I get a chance to try one on for size at some point). There's also a few dark horses (from Squale, Halios, Sinn and Oris) that I consider from time to time but ultimately they always feel like compromises that'll leave me still wanting the Omega or the MM300 so I've been able to resist their siren songs... for now


Then delete them from the list. ;-)

It's just so easy with the affordable watches - especially Seiko has so many seducing offers - to get a SARB here and a SARX there. That's ok for the collector and occasional fun for me for example with that 450 USD Vratislavia Pan-Africa and though it all sum's up to more costs than we are aware of typically, it doesn't cost a fortune.

But as soon as it reaches a price level that gives us a bit of a headache, I would resist those watches at the slightest feeling of making a compromise. I'm over it. I looked for the Black Bay (you know how that story ended), I thought a bit about a Pelagos and to make ends meet with my Sub story: I looked at them, when the Sub was an option already. Though the BB and the Pelagos are damn fine watches, I have realized that for me they would be only a vicarious satisfaction, Sub-surrogates so to say. I have decided to go for all or nothing here.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## WRXtranceformed (Nov 16, 2014)

SRP775 - Project "Two Tone"

- One.Second.Closer gold coin edge bezel
- One.Second.Closer gold chapter ring
- Yobokies Type S gold seconds hand (C3 Superlume)
- Crystal Time double dome sapphire w/ blue AR
- JDM black Kanji day and date wheels
- Strapcode two tone super jubilee with submariner clasp










Project details here!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/neww-srp775-project-two-tone-turtle-4620385.html


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

WRXtranceformed said:


> SRP775 - Project "Two Tone"
> 
> - One.Second.Closer gold coin edge bezel
> - One.Second.Closer gold chapter ring
> ...


Very splendiferous! I would call it "SRP775 - Project Versailles". ;-)

Thank you very much for showing! |>

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

oldfatherthames said:


> *go for all or nothing*


I agree - this must become my mantra also :-!


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

"All or nothing at all." Hey, that's Sinatra style!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 12961039
> 
> 
> View attachment 12961041


Wow that looks sweet on that olive nato - great combo :-!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

The gilt goddess is dominating all other watches at the moment Can't stop wearing it.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> The gilt goddess is dominating all other watches at the moment Can't stop wearing it.
> 
> View attachment 12963913
> View attachment 12963915


I remember you tossing up between the 777 and this, i reckon you made a good choice, its just got something a bit extra special the 775, a real mellow vibe, the type of watch you want on if youre sitting back having a whiskey, not that i drink lol but it just reminds me of whiskey, good music and a nice little cozy pub.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Cobia said:


> I remember you tossing up between the 777 and this, i reckon you made a good choice, its just got something a bit extra special the 775, a real mellow vibe, the type of watch you want on if youre sitting back having a whiskey, not that i drink lol but it just reminds me of whiskey, good music and a nice little cozy pub.


The next black diver I buy from anywhere will be the Willard reissue on rubber.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> The next black diver I buy from anywhere will be the Willard reissue on rubber.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lets hope its no more pricey than the SPBs.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Lets hope its no more pricey than the SPBs.


It needs to have a new movement, somewhere between the 6R15 and 8L35. A new 6L35 would be good. A special movement for a special watch.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> It needs to have a new movement, somewhere between the 6R15 and 8L35. A new 6L35 would be good. A special movement for a special watch.


No stuff that lol, i want them to keep the price down, should have a workman like movement that the original had, id be happy with a 6r15, anything more and we'll be paying big bucks.

Pity about the eels today, garbage 2nd half.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

khd said:


> Oh **** yeah, the 14060 is THE perfect one watch collection...


Btw, tension is slowly rising: Yesterday I phoned with my buddy and while he didn't knew the designation, he was sure to remember his jeweler telling him way back then, this would be the last classic gen (thin lugs, old crown guards, alu bezel, hollow end-links). Means it should be the four-liner 14060M, but as Steve McQueen's 5512 also had four lines, I'd be going with good tradition. ;-)



timetellinnoob said:


> ...


That's simply a perfect combi in it's own right. b-)|>



Cobia said:


> No stuff that lol, i want them to keep the price down, should have a workman like movement that the original had, id be happy with a 6r15, anything more and we'll be paying big bucks.


Yep, 4r36 and I wish they make it even more faithful to the original than they did with the SRP-Turtles.



Galaga said:


> The gilt goddess is dominating all other watches at the moment Can't stop wearing it.
> ...


As Cobia said, it just has that beautiful vibe. :-!









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

oldfatherthames said:


> Btw, tension is slowly rising: Yesterday I phoned with my buddy and while he didn't knew the designation, he was sure to remember his jeweler telling him way back then, this would be the last classic gen (thin lugs, old crown guards, alu bezel, hollow end-links). Means it should be the four-liner 14060M, but as Steve McQueen's 5512 also had four lines, I'd be going with good tradition. ;-)
> 
> That's simply a perfect combi in it's own right. b-)|>
> 
> ...


Yo bro, check out my 'famous seiko wearers' thread in the seiko forum, some great pics in there.
Sorry not great with linking.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Cobia said:


> Yo bro, check out my 'famous seiko wearers' thread in the seiko forum, some great pics in there.
> Sorry not great with linking.


Thanks! Yes, a great thread that is, nice idea! I already had discovered it and thought about posting a selfie. 

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

My Sarb033 came in the other day. I must say I am very pleased with this little watch. Great finish and overall very very nice impression. Got lucky with the bracelet as it fits my wrist perfectly despite the lacking adjustment options. Well done Seiko.

Cheers


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

lipschitz said:


> My Sarb033 came in the other day. I must say I am very pleased with this little watch. Great finish and overall very very nice impression. Got lucky with the bracelet as it fits my wrist perfectly despite the lacking adjustment options. Well done Seiko.
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...


Congratulations, Herr lipschitz! b-)

Glad you like it, but I know these SARBs and it's almost impossible not to fall in love with them. So much class in style. And this one fits you much nicer than the Turtle, which - I beg your pardon - is a bit big. This looks great on you! |>

If I may ask: What other watches do you have? I only know about the SRP777.

Thanks for the great pictures, also! I think I will post a new one tomorrow. I will meet an old friend then and probably I will pick up a new watch.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

oldfatherthames said:


> I think I will post a new one tomorrow. I will meet an old friend then and probably I will pick up a new watch.
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


Bernd,

Rolex?!!!!!!

I know I asked you for this information a long time ago but I'm finally getting around to ordering a strap from Dan at Red Rock straps.

But I think I'm violating one of your rules about putting anything but bracelet or rubber strap on a dive watch. But I picked up this special watch recently and I'm going to order a waxed canvas Olive colored strap from Dan to go with it.

Cheers!










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

Thanks Bernd for the warm welcome of my little acquisition. Hope you did not mind driving your thread a little bit off-topic.

The size of this watch indeed fits me perfect. And true, the Turtle in contrast is a bit on the larger side of things for me. However I love my Turtle. And I am shooting mostly with my everyday go-to 24mm lens which may distort things on these pictures. In real life, I think, it is not that much of an issue. (A Sumo, which I tried on from time to time, would be over the top for me).

I used to be a one-watch type of guy most of my life and had a Seiko GMT Perpetual Calendar as a daily beater for many years, which served me pretty good. Only for more formal dresscode I have also two automatic Tissots (one a dresser on leather and another more general on bracelet) however those only seldomly get wristtime.

When the Turtle reissues turned up I just had to switch watches. I love the style, heritage and utilitarian aura of this pure tool watch.

The Sarb is a very nice addition as it is more shiny and also suitable for more fancier occasions but with the great Oyster bracelet it is a also a very nice allrounder everyday casual watch. As someone posted earlier I also see some field watch elements here. I have not the impression that this is a true core to the heart dress watch and dont think it fits a leather strap that well as many see it.

I like this combination very much.

As things stand right now, however I cannot exclude that I may be enroute to a more expensive watch one day (Rolex Explorer I, Pelagos, Speedmaster, etc, etc... yes I am looking at you). ;-)

Looking forward to new pictures from you and your new Submariner!! 


Cheers


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Bernd,
> 
> Rolex?!!!!!!





lipschitz said:


> Looking forward to new pictures from you and your new Submariner!!


Haha, probably, probably. ;-)

Last week another buddy dropped by. He has a Date-Sub which he is wearing for twenty years now and of course I put it on my wrist. It didn't make things easier for me. ;-)
That friend never takes off his Sub, never. He's a diver and uses it for professional diving as a back-up and he even goes to bed with the Sub on. With every second his Sub was on my wrist, he got more and more uncomfortable, LOL! Not because he was worried that damage could happen, it was just that he missing something totally essential. We know each other for a long time and are good friends and he's a cool guy, yet I have never seen him so 'unlucky'. I could feel his despair and unbanned him after some minutes.

So, yes, my other friend phoned me today and asked me to prepare a gift for his son's birthday and mentioned btw that he picked up the Sub from the bank. So it's about time we talk things over.



valuewatchguy said:


> I know I asked you for this information a long time ago but I'm finally getting around to ordering a strap from Dan at Red Rock straps.
> 
> But I think I'm violating one of your rules about putting anything but bracelet or rubber strap on a dive watch. But I picked up this special watch recently and I'm going to order a waxed canvas Olive colored strap from Dan to go with it.


Hey, first of all, congratulations on your new GS! As you probably remember from my like over at the WPAC, I have noticed your awesome addition! b-)|>

Also congrats on letting go many other watches. We are both upgrading as well as reducing these days.

Canvas on divers, ah, pah!  
As they say, do as you like. And an olive canvas from Dan will surely look fantastic with this GS!

Here's an olive redrockstraps canvas on a nice diver's watch:

#100

#163



lipschitz said:


> Thanks Bernd for the warm welcome of my little acquisition. Hope you did not mind driving your thread a little bit off-topic.


You're welcome. 



lipschitz said:


> The Sarb is a very nice addition as it is more shiny and also suitable for more fancier occasions but with the great Oyster bracelet it is a also a very nice allrounder everyday casual watch. As someone posted earlier I also see some field watch elements here. I have not the impression that this is a true core to the heart dress watch and dont think it fits a leather strap that well as many see it.
> 
> I like this combination very much.


Yes, that was banderor and I agree with him totally about the field watch aspect as well as I feel the same as you do about the strap. See #1237 and prior and following posts about the SARBs last week in this thread.
I would not 'luxify' this watch in any way, it's totally gorgeous for what it is and I would see it on it's bracelet only, if I would wear it.



lipschitz said:


> As things stand right now, however I cannot exclude that I may be enroute to a more expensive watch one day (Rolex Explorer I, Pelagos, Speedmaster, etc, etc... yes I am looking at you).


You owning four watches by now and visiting watchboards as a registered member, I strongly bet that your story is not written yet. ;-)

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

oldfatherthames said:


> HYou owning four watches by now and visiting watchboards as a registered member, I strongly bet that your story is not written yet. ;-)
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


Haha, this made me laugh...

Cheers lipschitz

PS: Me, contemplating about what Rolex Bernd will show us today...


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

lipschitz said:


> PS: Me, contemplating about what Rolex Bernd will show us today...
> ...
> ...
> ...


Ah, superb pictures! |>

And now I see, that the Turtle is not as huge on your wrist as I remembered. It's spot-on!

Yes, what Rolex ... it turned out a bit different than expected. I proudly present my new Sea Dweller:









Just kidding. My friend thought it was a nice idea to wear a Rolex diver when he brings the Submariner and so he put on his SD today. 

Ok, so here it is. The deal is done, here's my Submariner:









It's nice!

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## 2manylegobricks (Jan 29, 2018)

Congrats on the new to you purchase Bernd!


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

2manylegobricks said:


> Congrats on the new to you purchase Bernd!


Thank you very much, Sir! b-)

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

You really did it, Bernd!! Congratulations and wear it in good health.

Cheers


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Well done Bernd. Slightly better looking than the Squale.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

BOOOOOOM!!!!! Congrats mate, shes a dream boat.
Wont be able to wear that to your swingers parties my friend, too much to lose, youll have to keep your turtle for those activities


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Looks awesome Bernd! Congrats

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

oldfatherthames said:


> Thank you very much, Sir! b-)
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


11 more posts and youre at the big 1000, anything special planned for your 1000th post 
Id like to see a comparison shot of the 775 and the rolex from above.


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

oldfatherthames said:


> It's nice!


 Congratulations Bernd, looks perfect!!


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

@Bernd - Damn brother, they say pimpin' 'aint easy but you sure make it look that way b-)

Seriously though, great watch and what a classic companion to your Railmaster. If you do start up a thread over in the Rolex forum please post the link here... I'd love to see the pics plus I promise I'll be on my abso-fcuking-lutely best behaviour over there. 

Actually I have to start doing that here as well, the mods have cottoned on to my work around for the swear filter (otherwise known as "Aussie Ingenuity") and told me to rein it in... so until they hear my discrimination case at the UNHCR I'll be doing my best impersonation of the well spoken genteel colonial Brit my English mother wishes I'd grown up to be :-d

@Lipschitz - wow those photos are great mate, the SRP777 looks great on you! One question... how do you take photos like that, on a tripod or something? They look awesome, like you've got a professional (albeit watch obsessed) photographer following you around while you check your phone etc :-!


----------



## mfunnell (Jun 8, 2017)

khd said:


> I promise I'll be on my abso-fcuking-lutely best behaviour over there.


As you should be! That forum requires maximum decorum. Except for just one thread. *Please* join in. Though you do need to bring your own goat.

...Mike


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

mfunnell said:


> As you should be! That forum requires maximum decorum. Except for just one thread. *Please* join in. Though you do need to bring your own goat.
> 
> ...Mike


As we say down here when among friends... cheers cnut! :-!


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

khd said:


> @Lipschitz - wow those photos are great mate, the SRP777 looks great on you! One question... how do you take photos like that, on a tripod or something? They look awesome, like you've got a professional (albeit watch obsessed) photographer following you around while you check your phone etc :-!


Thanks mate. Normally I let my personal styling and image adviser do all the hard photo work during the day ;-) . But in this case I was just fiddling around with the remote function of my camera. E.g. the newer Sony cams do all feature a remote function via wifi. You can slap the cam somewhere (in this case next to me on the couch) and control the cam from your phone.

Cheers


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

*@all:* Friends & bros, thank you, dankeschön! b-)|>



lipschitz said:


> You really did it, Bernd!! Congratulations and wear it in good health.


This I swear!



Galaga said:


> Well done Bernd. Slightly better looking than the Squale.


As is your Tudor! What I love with your Black Ba(b)y Blue it that they made the frames of the indices silver!

Agreed, I guess I have a keeper here.



Cobia said:


> Wont be able to wear that to your swingers parties my friend, too much to lose, youll have to keep your turtle for those activities


For long it has become my favourite chat-up line anyway to tell the babes that I'd like to show my little turtle to them. ;-)



Cobia said:


> 11 more posts and youre at the big 1000, anything special planned for your 1000th post


I plan to photoshop a golden laurel wreath on my avatar.



Cobia said:


> Id like to see a comparison shot of the 775 and the rolex from above.


Deal! This was already planned for the weekend.



khd said:


> If you do start up a thread over in the Rolex forum please post the link here...


Nope, I won't do something likes this over there. When I started this thread the SRP-Turtles had just been introduced and there weren't much pictures of the SRP775. My Submariner is so too well known.



khd said:


> I'd love to see the pics plus I promise I'll be on my abso-fcuking-lutely best behaviour over there.


Thank you so much for this! In fact I shilly-shallied so far to post pictures to the upper-crust folks on f23 scary that my old buddies will drop by and totally ruin my fine new image. I'm free now to fly like a Submariner. :-d



khd said:


> Actually I have to start doing that here as well, the mods have cottoned on to my work around for the swear filter (otherwise known as "Aussie Ingenuity") and told me to rein it in... so until they hear my discrimination case at the UNHCR I'll be doing my best impersonation of the well spoken genteel colonial Brit my English mother wishes I'd grown up to be.


LOL! I noticed you had edited a post yesterday or so and as I remembered the first version, my male intuition told me it didn't happen free of charge. ?



lipschitz said:


> But in this case I was just fiddling around with the remote function of my camera. E.g. the newer Sony cams do all feature a remote function via wifi. You can slap the cam somewhere (in this case next to me on the couch) and control the cam from your phone.


You young folks are so smart. This old fart with his prehistoric Nikon is still stretching his arms because the cable-remote is so short always hoping that the autofocus will get right this time. And nothing can beat me doing wristshots on greater distances, when I'm starting the 10 seconds countdown and then run towards my position with markers on the ground to match the prefocussed distance.



khd said:


> @Bernd - Damn brother, they say pimpin' 'aint easy but you sure make it look that way


Gee, thanks!

I must admit I'm a bit impressed. While there's of course a certain amount of premium included because of the name, I feel the price quite matches. The 14060M was discontinued 2012 (mine is Dec 2011) and retailed for 5k. Each and every small detail is excellent and the finish gorgeous. And the mechanical feel is tool-luxury, the triple-lock crown is something else and bezel action is the best sex I ever had. With watches. 

And the wrist profile is just sooo ...

















... yummy!

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Man I love that profile Bernd, looks great! I heard that the new 39mm Black Bay announced at Baselworld has a thin case similar to that, so something tells me that might be a bit of a hit as well :-!

Oh one more thing - I actually didn't edit my post, a mod did... make no mistake, this is not a wild and free corner of the internet by any stretch! But anyway, I had to laugh because they left it in full when you quoted it... so those with delicate constitutions will still have had something to kvetch about


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Also, Lipschitz and Bernd - love hearing your differing high tech and low tech approaches to getting the perfect "wristie"... Bernd, I pissed myself laughing picturing you putting a timer on and then running to a premarked spot on the floor, priceless  

Still, the effort you both put in puts my rubbish phone pics I take out in my shed to shame, so hats off to you both and keep up the good work!


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

@Cobia: Think I'll do the face-portrait of my Turtle compared to the Sub tomorrow night. Check back on Monday!



khd said:


> Man I love that profile Bernd, looks great! I heard that the new 39mm Black Bay announced at Baselworld has a thin case similar to that, so something tells me that might be a bit of a hit as well


The BB58 will be a winner on your wrist. If worn & wound is correct, then it is even thinner at 11,9 mm than my Submariner, which is 12,2 mm including the crystal. 
Of course there are enough differences in the overall shape: The thin frame of the bezel and it's structure on the outside , the crown itself and no crown guards and the lugs are a bit rounder (not as early curving inwards) and most of all the proportion body vs. bezel.

This last point was my biggest gripe with the BBB. The case-body was a bit too tall (fat), the Submariner wins in elegance in no time for me in this regard. Btw, I only mention the Submariner as an example because of the body, I think it makes no sense to compare these watches.
But with the new thin case this should be no visual issue as there is no bulkiness at 11,9 mm anymore. I bet it will be very, very charming!

However, I know what you mean, the profile on the wrist with the BB58 will share similarities with the Submariner. If you are mentally warming up for this one, there's a heated debate going on in this thread: Tudor: i tried 

Here's another profile shot for you:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Bernd 

Did you get your money back for the Squale ?


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Galaga said:


> Bernd
> 
> Did you get your money back for the Squale ?


Thank you for reminding me that its really about time to take it out of it's box, where it's been sitting for a long, long time now and make the pictures for the sales-ad! ;-)

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## WatchEnthusiast (Aug 29, 2010)

Enjoy your watches. The photographs are excellent!


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

oldfatherthames said:


> Here's another profile shot for you:
> 
> View attachment 13004197
> 
> ...


Fist Bump!


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

oldfatherthames said:


> @Cobia: Think I'll do the face-portrait of my Turtle compared to the Sub tomorrow night. Check back on Monday!
> 
> The BB58 will be a winner on your wrist. If worn & wound is correct, then it is even thinner at 11,9 mm than my Submariner, which is 12,2 mm including the crystal.
> Of course there are enough differences in the overall shape: The thin frame of the bezel and it's structure on the outside , the crown itself and no crown guards and the lugs are a bit rounder (not as early curving inwards) and most of all the proportion body vs. bezel.
> ...


Hahaha yep I'm sure I would much prefer the new smaller BB in person as my main gripe with the BB in my hand was the side profile. As you point out by linking to that other thread, it seems to be a relatively common complaint, although I think still a minority view when compared with the number of people who unreservedly love the BB (and hey we're talking opinions right, so there's no right or wrong).

But it's a moot point as even disregarding price I still outright prefer both the 2254.50 and the MM300 (which I tried on recently and loved to bits - I didn't wanna give it back to its owner!). Given that these two are both available for much less dough, and all three are way outside my casual/impulse purchase budget (which is more like turtle territory) I very much doubt a tight arse like me would ever end up with a BB on the wrist no matter how nicely proportioned it now is ;-)

But hey, enough about me... that Sub is gorgeous Bernd, I reckon it'd still look good even it you gave it the old "khd" treatment... by which I mean taking a bodgy iPhone pic of it rigged up next to a tapemeasure on the workbench under a fluoro light in the shed :-!


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

oldfatherthames said:


> there's a heated debate going on in this thread: Tudor: i tried


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

banderor said:


> ...


LOL!



Cobia said:


> Id like to see a comparison shot of the 775 and the rolex from above.


Here we go, bro!

As usual: Both shot at the same distance. The Turtle is taller than the Sub so I put some spacers underneath it so that both bezels are at the same level. Crop is of course also the same on both pictures. Sorry for not mounting the bracelet extra for this comparison, but I strongly assume, no one will ever seriously debate with himself if he should get a Turtle or a Sub instead. :-d











khd said:


> But it's a moot point as even disregarding price I still outright prefer both the 2254.50 and the MM300 (which I tried on recently and loved to bits - I didn't wanna give it back to its owner!). Given that these two are both available for much less dough, and all three are way outside my casual/impulse purchase budget (which is more like turtle territory) I very much doubt a tight arse like me would ever end up with a BB on the wrist no matter how nicely proportioned it now is ;-)


Puuh, now I am relieved. There's too much gold on the Tudor anyway. ;-)



khd said:


> But hey, enough about me... that Sub is gorgeous Bernd, I reckon it'd still look good even it you gave it the old "khd" treatment... by which I mean taking a bodgy iPhone pic of it rigged up next to a tapemeasure on the workbench under a fluoro light in the shed :-!


Haha, yes, I think so and yes mate, it really is! b-)









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

Superb watch, superb pictures. Lighting is spot on!

The SRP775 still fares pretty well against its new shiny swiss brother. Just IMHO ofcourse.

Cheers


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

lipschitz said:


> Superb watch, superb pictures.


b-)



lipschitz said:


> Lighting is spot on!


Hmmm ... read on ...



lipschitz said:


> The SRP775 still fares pretty well against its new shiny swiss brother. Just IMHO of course.


Hey,

I don't know, if you are speaking about how the Turtle visually appeals to you, but if not I can only warn anyone to draw any conclusion about finish or quality when viewing this picture. The way I photographed them was not meant for this.
My intention was to show their dimension, shape and character. And I especially avoided direct light on the dials as the hardlex reflects different than the sapphire of the Sub and I wanted to mask the camera, which was directly vis-à-vis. Under this lighting any garbage fake-watch would fare pretty well here.

Please don't assume I'd be emotionally involved right now, I'm stating this purely as it is. These watches are galaxies apart and just look at my last wristshot to get an idea, what a stunning beauty the Sub is. Just as one detail: I remember the blinking lightshow that the BBB's frames around the indices gave me and the white-gold on the Sub is just so noble. But already if you hold a BBB in your hand, you instantly recognize that it's levels above the Turtle. Of course it is.

Yesterday a good friend dropped by. We are both 'Railmasters' and it was easily obvious to him that the Sub is in a different league. A funny note btw ... while he had the Sub in hishands and looked at it I said: 'Hey, release the crown.' He already was excited when turning it, then he felt it was unlocked. I said 'Come on, pull it'. He tried but stopped because of the resistance and because he was careful. I said 'Pull harder!'. He did it and it made a fat *plock* and after a short second of shock he realized there was no damage done and it just had to be that way, he broke out in loud staggered laughter.

I totally get anyone who just looks at the picture and says 'I like this one so much more.' Whatever 'this one' will be, it should be totally free from any considerations because of the prices and because of the character of 'that watch' only. ;-)

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

oldfatherthames said:


> b-)
> 
> Please don't assume I'd be emotionally involved right now, I'm stating this purely as it is. These watches are galaxies apart and just look at my last wristshot to get an idea, what a stunning beauty the Sub is. Just as one detail: I remember the blinking lightshow that the BBB's frames around the indices gave me and the white-gold on the Sub is just so noble. But already if you hold a BBB in your hand, you instantly recognize that it's levels above the Turtle. Of course it.


Bernd, relax. We all know the Sub is in a different league quality wise. By a far degree. Everything else would be madness.
I was just referring to the design and character of the Turtle which stands on its own and IMHO does not render it redundant next to the first class Rolex diver. The sub design is purely iconic (of couse also kinda ubiquitous). The Turtle design for me is a kinda novelty and has some retro charme. I think both watches can peacefully coexist in your collection. 

Btw. how do you achieve this perfect lighting for your photos?

Cheers


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

lipschitz said:


> Bernd, relax.


Don't need to, as mentioned before. Easiness is in my genes. 



lipschitz said:


> Btw. how do you achieve this perfect lighting for your photos?


The last wristshot was simply done outdoors.

For the 'comparison'-picture it was mainly one external flash in the back at the top left bouncing against the wall but 1,5 m above the level of the watches in order to spread a bit of indirect light on their faces. Indoor ceiling light was dimmed, but not off (see the Turtle's lugs on the right). When using flash in combination with the surrounding light, the pro-tip is to increase ISO-sensivity! This prevents the flash from being too all-dominant and keeps the mood/atmoshpere of the scene. It's a mix of flash-intensity, which I adjust manually, normal light of the scene and ISO.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Ok, I have to break it to you: My Turtle is gone.

In fact I promised it finally last Sunday to the long-time customer, whom I had mentioned two months ago. He's a great guy and a surfer and traveling the world heavily, so my SRP775 will finally smell saltwater and probably will meet sharks or tunas. So there's something good in this story as well as that we know each other for 25 years and are chummy. So just as I got my Submmariner from a friend, I will pass my Turtle to another.

I almost gave my Turtle to this beach boy in January, but then I got sentimental and thought about you awesome guys and this thread and especially banderor, as this has been the only thread he has been following over here. But he has sold his Turtles and is active on other threads nowadays, so my friend will not be homeless. ;-)

What's the story? When I started this thread, I was the 'man with the Railmaster' who missed a Seiko diver and fell in love with the SRP-reissues. Basically a one-watch-guy with a beater on top. I more than often bored you with my struggle, not to become a collector, as I'm not switching watches much anyway. The WIS-devil inside of course was (and is) always pulling me, but I want to get back there.

Don't blame it on my new Sub, heck it's even challenging the place of my Railmaster. As coldhearted as it may sound, the Turtle was a minor issue compared to that.
So what's up with me now? The Sub gives me that same 'that's it!'-feeling that I knew only from my Railmaster. I will now see how this will work out for me in the long-run but for now it's only Submariner, Railmaster and A-13A and should I go totally hardcore someday, one of my flagships will have to go also.

I finally put my Squale up for sale today over here in Germany. My 1966 Seiko Sportsman will be next, it's has been in deep sleep in the drawer since I had picked it up from the revision at Seiko last May. Ah, right, ok, I have ordered that 'Pan Africa' from Vratislavia Conceptum, which is scheduled for May. Btw, they have shown a new brushed dial sample on Facebook and it looks like this resembles that of the Grand Seiko SBGJ005 and it has a vintage-styled domed sapphire on a classic case. This should be a beautiful summer-watch. But hey, I wanted to reduce to the max, yes, but my order had been place last month and I'm easy here. It's limited to 100 pieces and I will have a look when my copy arrives.

And Seiko and me? There's nothing right now, which attracts me. Oh, yeah, a Willard reissue will, but I with Seiko's current attitude I doubt, we will see a Willard for the infantry - almost true to the original as they did with our Turtles. Let's see. There's always hope.

I withheld my SRP775 until today to take the comparison-pictures (#1298) that Cobia had asked for and of course I wanted to take a picture of my Turtle next to the Submariner anyway. Now it's in the box and I will hand it over to it's happy new owner tomorrow.

So goodbye my gorgeous Turtle with your lovely sexual-chocolate dial as my friends from Oz have nicknamed it! Thank you for being a friend!









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

oldfatherthames said:


> Ok, I have to break it to you: My Turtle is gone.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Wow, big news mate! Glad to hear that it's going to a good home though, and what a great way to close the circle... I hope you'll forgive a little pretension (OK... maybe more like a lot!) on my part but it calls to mind a famous Japanese haiku:

_The snow of yesterday
That fell like cherry blossoms
Is water once again
_Gozan

Anyways, what a great journey we've all taken with you over the last two years (I had to check the first post... couldn't believe it!)... it's been great fun getting to know you and a bunch of other like minded WUS misfits along the way :-!

What a fcuking blast hey - right from the exciting days of your honeymoon with the 775, through the amazing "presentation of pictures" that put 775s on so many wrists (should have got a comish from Seiko brother), the adventures with various straps (even a jubilee - don't worry mate I'll let it slide!) right the way up to your righteous anger at Seiko's weird new two stream limited edition/modern mismash policy on historical reissues - all the while peppered with music, photography, interesting digressions and a general tolerance for differences of opinion lacking on most other WUS threads!

Oh, and who could forget the bird flipping mike-drop crescendo of a finale... at the end of it all the wily old protagonist of our saga winds up with an epic fcuking Sub! Well played my friend, well played b-)

PS - if you end up selling the movie rights to this thread please stipulate that I'm to be played by Steve Buscemi... he's a fair bit older than me but does the haggard look pretty well plus I trust him to get the swearing right.


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

Bernd, sad news for f21 today! I can only hope one or another WIS-driven impulse purchase will bring you back here to Seiko world one day.
Khd has already said it all.

Thanks for this great thread on WUS and all the brilliant photos!

Cheers

PS: Many thanks for the helpful lighting tips! Will try this out.


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

khd said:


> Wow, ...


Love you, man! Damn you have such a talent to have me in stitches and you did it again. And I have to thank you for this as the haiku killed me. Really have to give it up for you! Should I ever make it to Oz, I will not leave before we had a beer! 

And *@lipschitz* and *@banderor*, thank you so much, my friends, very touching! b-)

But hey, I'm not leaving f21 and this thread has become kind of a club anyway. I like the thought, that we meet from time to with updates or vitally important problems such as what old Seamaster to get or whatever. New visitors can spend a weeks here wading through 'everything-SRP775' and there are almost 250 pictures to keep them entertained and our occasional guests do know the story anyway.
I totally enjoy the broad-minded way the WUS-gods let good things happen and I'm thankful they never questioned my any-topic-welcome approach. They surely won't mind, otherwise Galaga needs to post a picture of his gilt-goddess once a month to keep the door open. ;-)

Pictures from the transition ...

My old diver on the new one's box:









The Sub on it's booklet:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

There must be at least one Seiko in the collection or you can never be a true watch enthusiast.

I'm sorry Bernd but you are on probation pending the purchase of the Willard reissue.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

oldfatherthames said:


> Ok, I have to break it to you: My Turtle is gone.
> 
> In fact I promised it finally last Sunday to the long-time customer, whom I had mentioned two months ago. He's a great guy and a surfer and traveling the world heavily, so my SRP775 will finally smell saltwater and probably will meet sharks or tunas. So there's something good in this story as well as that we know each other for 25 years and are chummy. So just as I got my Submmariner from a friend, I will pass my Turtle to another.
> 
> ...


Reported!

THIS IS AN OUTRAGE!

Its a very dark day on WUS, im horrified.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

oldfatherthames said:


> LOL!
> 
> Here we go, bro!
> 
> ...


Great pic my friend but im too sad to look at it, the news youve sold your 775 has rocked me emotionally to the core.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Galaga said:


> There must be at least one Seiko in the collection or you can never be a true watch enthusiast.


There's truth in that! Made me think about getting an SKX009 for a second, but I'll prefer to go for the real thing with the GMT Master instead. A cheap, radioactive homage toy from Asia just doesn't cut it for anymore. Feel free to stone this newborn Rolex-snob now, Lord Tudor! :-d



Galaga said:


> I'm sorry Bernd but you are on probation pending the purchase of the Willard reissue.


Hehe, rest assured I'll be monitoring f21 and should Seiko do a non-limited, no-mutant Willard, I'll be having a hard time. I'm betraying myself anyway, because as long as it's more than two watches, I'm a collector in the end.



Cobia said:


> Reported!
> 
> THIS IS AN OUTRAGE!


MUAHAHAHA! That's my Cobia, love you too, bro! :-!



Cobia said:


> Great pic my friend but im too sad to look at it, the news youve sold your 775 has rocked me emotionally to the core.


I thought so, yeah, sorry! Probably it helps that I did it my way: I decided to celebrate the end of Seiko-days for me so I didn't sell my 775. Because I treasure this splendid thing and the good times we had so much I made it a gift to my buddy. It's quite a lovely story and only worthy of the 775.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

oldfatherthames said:


> Love you, man! Damn you have such a talent to have me in stitches and you did it again. And I have to thank you for this as the haiku killed me. Really have to give it up for you! Should I ever make it to Oz, I will not leave before we had a beer!
> Cheers!
> Bernd


Right back at you mate... and of course, reciprocal beer arrangements should I ever find myself in Deutschland! I don't know which region you're from so this may upset you if Bavaria is your local rival or something, but Weihenstephaner Hefeweizen Dunkel (sorry if my spelling is off) is actually one of my all time favourites (and not just because the big 500ml bottles allow me to tell my wife I only had three or four beers :-!)



Galaga said:


> There must be at least one Seiko in the collection or you can never be a true watch enthusiast.
> 
> I'm sorry Bernd but you are on probation pending the purchase of the Willard reissue.





Cobia said:


> Reported!
> 
> THIS IS AN OUTRAGE!
> 
> Its a very dark day on WUS, im horrified.


Guys guys guys, you've forgotten the golden rule of The Game: "Bros before... Seikos" :-d


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

oldfatherthames said:


> Made me think about getting an SKX009 for a second... A cheap, radioactive homage toy from Asia just doesn't cut it for anymore.


Only the "J" version is radioactive. Ones made in Singapore and Hong Kong should be safe.



> ...should Seiko do a non-limited, no-mutant Willard...


Yeah. Good luck with that.



> I'm betraying myself anyway, because as long as it's more than two watches, I'm a collector in the end.


Two watches? Is your Omega Railmaster gonna become your beater watch? (In macro shots you shared, your 775 had a surprising number of marks on the case from your summer sports adventures.) Anyway, I thought you own three or four watches in your anti-collection. ;-)



> I thought so, yeah, sorry! Probably it helps that I did it my way: I decided to celebrate the end of Seiko-days for me so I didn't sell my 775. Because I treasure this splendid thing and the good times we had so much I made it a gift to my buddy. It's quite a lovely story and only worthy of the 775.


Yes, that's the best. :-!


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

khd said:


> Weihenstephaner Hefeweizen Dunkel


Look, it's not like I have a problem or anything because I can stop anytime I want... but, ever since I typed these fateful words I could think of nothing else!

So "Prost!" to you and your Schildkröte, Bernd :-!









PS I'm sure you'll get a kick out of seeing her on your buddy's wrist from time to time, but as for the rest of us... if you notice the wabi sabi building in a few years time can you grab a quick pic? I have a sneaky feeling that the 775s out there are gonna look even better as they age ;-)


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Sorry for the downtime, fellows!






Today is Groundhog day - inverted:

Ok, I have to break it to you: My Turtle is ... back.

And I sincerely apologize for the dramatic break and confusion! :roll:

On Tuesday I phoned my buddy to give him his new 775, but he was diving in Israel then. Yesterday he finally dropped by to pick it up and was as happy seeing it on his wrist as he was in January, when he first held my Turtle in his hands.
This morning he informed me, that he found our gilt goddess too pretty and colourful for him and that he wouldn't want to keep it.

@Cobia: You probably feel that I betrayed my Turtle, but as I got so lucky with my Submariner coming from a friend to me, my big heart loved the idea to make someone happy in a similar way. If it hadn't been for this guy, I wouldn't have parted with my SRP775, I love it far too much as I that I would have ordinarily just sold it for a few bucks to someone.

Now I happily accept, that my Turtle and me simply belong together! And so I hereby declare, that from this day on I will no longer think about reducing my 'collection'. Aim is to keep it down to four and new total and final limit is five at max.



khd said:


> Right back at you mate... and of course, reciprocal beer arrangements should I ever find myself in Deutschland!


Deal! b-)

Germany is not huge and I'm right in the center, I'll be there! To Munich it's a five hour ride, thank God, Bavaria is not around the corner. 



khd said:


> I don't know which region you're from so this may upset you if Bavaria is your local rival or something, but Weihenstephaner Hefeweizen Dunkel (sorry if my spelling is off) is actually one of my all time favourites (and not just because the big 500ml bottles allow me to tell my wife I only had three or four beers :-!)


Hehehe!
Basically no one loves Bavaria over here. They have great nature, their law & order is working and most of all they are just too damm succesful. Most disliked of course is their rich soccer club. Everytime another club get's to close too them, they simply buy their talents to restore the ranking as usual.

But most of all they are a strange breed. Here you can see Bavarians having the time of their life at the famous Oktoberfest:








(copyright:abendzeitung-muenchen)

And this is how it looks, when _we_ celebrate:








(copyright: focus.de)



I'm living in Köln (internationally known as Cologne). Köln is the best city and we have the best cathedral - the famous 'Kölner Dom' - and we're celebrating the best carnival! And we live along the best river (the Rhine). We have the most beautiful woman and because of our history we're very liberal - Köln is known as Germany's San Francisco. Köln is so beautiful and great, that basically a Kölner never needs to leave his city. And of course we have the best beer: Kölsch. Don't believe any fake news stating anything otherwise!

Prost! *insert clinking-beer-mugs icon here*



khd said:


> PS I'm sure you'll get a kick out of seeing her on your buddy's wrist from time to time, but as for the rest of us... if you notice the wabi sabi building in a few years time can you grab a quick pic? I have a sneaky feeling that the 775s out there are gonna look even better as they age


I had written a different answer earlier on, but with the news this morning: Instead of taking a picture, I will bring my wabi-sabi-Turtle with me in some years, whereever we will meet then.



banderor said:


> Only the "J" version is radioactive. Ones made in Singapore and Hong Kong should be safe.


That helps a lot. I need my left wrist for another 25 years at least. ;-)



banderor said:


> Two watches? Is your Omega Railmaster gonna become your beater watch? (In macro shots you shared, your 775 had a surprising number of marks on the case from your summer sports adventures.) Anyway, I thought you own three or four watches in your anti-collection.


Ah, no, just wrote this as a good excuse to buy another Seiko diver again. But now I won't. Plan was to make the A-13A my new and only beater, but now my SRP775 will join in again.

This was the state of things yesterday:









As you know, I didn't want to buy the Sub 'on top', so I asked myself often prior to the deal, if I would be willing to let go of my Railmaster. I took this as an option but right now there's no plan. In my book, the Submariner now is my main guy, replacing the Railmaster in this regard. If I wanted to reduce just for the gospel even more, it would be the Railmaster leaving. But nothing's pushing me these days and my Railmaster is super-awesome. It's a different style than the toolish Sub, hey it's almost a dress watch. It's 39,2 mm vs. 39,5 mm, but the bezel, the more substantial crown and especially the crown-guards make the Sub wear visually bigger than the data would suggest. In height it's 11,5 mm vs. 12,3 mm (Sub) and the Railmaster's bracelet has no visible clasp, when closed, so it's also slimmer at the bottom. It's almost a dress-watch. I need none, but I love it anyway.

Once again, sorry and Happy Easter everyone!

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

Happy Easter, Bernd! What a great story. Glad to know that you have your 775 back. All's well, that ends well!


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Alpineboy said:


> Happy Easter, Bernd! What a great story. Glad to know that you have your 775 back. All's well, that ends well!


Thank you! It's great to see that I didn't get excommunicated. 

Happy Easter!
Bernd


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

Hallelujah, Bernd and welcome back! Please spend your buddy who made you come back to your senses a beer, will ya?
Hope your gilt goddess can forgive you and is not resentful.

Cheers and happy easter


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Probation period has ended. Welcome back to the Seiko family Bernd.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

oldfatherthames said:


> Sorry for the downtime, fellows!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BOOOOM! This is outstanding news my friend, this proves you were meant to be together.
My theory is never sell a cheap watch that youve loved, the money is not worth it and after the rolex honeymoon wears off youll want the option of something a bit different, and its good to have a bit of a beater you dont have to worry about.
In its own right the 775 is a masterpiece regardless of its price, great to hear youre keeping it in the stable bro.
You are officially forgiven.
Welcome back bro.


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

Happy Easter Bernd and friends...


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Talking about masterpieces


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

As if you would ever get rid of something like this.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> As if you would ever get rid of something like this.
> 
> View attachment 13023825


Nice pic, perfect size on you too.


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Good to see you back Bernd... but tell your pal he's crazy to turn down the 775! Actually by the sounds of it maybe a Ninja Tuna would be more his speed?

Also thanks for the tour of Cologne... and sorry for bringing that Bavarian muck to your place, I'd hate anywhere that barracked for Bayern also! Just look away while I skoll these 12 bottles - no way I'm letting perfectly good beer go to waste just because it was made by a pack of Arschlöcher ;-)

EDIT: Oh I almost forgot... can you recommend a Kölsch for me? It's a pretty popular style amongst the craft breweries over here but if I wanna travel via the magic of beer I need the real thing... so which is the real deal, ridgy didge, Kölschiest fcuking Kölsch that there is brother?


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Dear friends,

thank you so much for your warm and generous words and the great vibe, that always swings with you guys! b-)|>

Unfortunately my joy is deeply overshadowed by the sad news I have to break to you today: My buddy has broke my Turtle.

Look at this:









Maybe the guy is innocent, as he assured me that nothing has happened to my gilt goddess that could explain this. So I think it's a material fault.
Whatever, the big problem is, that my Turtle has stopped working. I noticed a gentle 'crrchhh'-sound right before the hands stopped. As the fallen off part of the seconds hand is nowhere to be seen, I'm sure it must have found it's way through the gap of the date window and the damage happened this way. :-|

I will visit the Seiko Germany this Tuesday and report back to you. Keep finger's crossed for me!

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

oldfatherthames said:


> I will visit the Seiko Germany this Tuesday and report back to you. Keep finger's crossed for me!


Aarghh... Bernd, sorry for the bad news!! I feel pitty for you.

Just one thing: I have not heard any good things about Seiko Germanys Service. I can only recommend to contact fellow user Ajiba54 (Baris) over at uhrforum who knows what he is doing in regad to Seiko watches and did provide excellent and fast service for my Turtle.

All the best for your Turtle and keep us posted how this pans out.

Cheers


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

lipschitz said:


> Aarghh... Bernd, sorry for the bad news!! I feel pitty for you.
> 
> Just one thing: I have not heard any good things about Seiko Germanys Service. I can only recommend to contact fellow user Ajiba54 (Baris) over at uhrforum who knows what he is doing in regad to Seiko watches and did provide excellent and fast service for my Turtle.
> 
> All the best for your Turtle and keep us posted how this pans out.


Hey, thank you so much!

I know Baris and have already send him a message. My biggest problem is my strong impatience. Over here it's still the Sunday, 1st of April, so with Easter Monday it will be two long, horrible days of uncertainty about the fate of my beloved 775 before Seiko in Willich opens the door again. I have high hopes, that Baris invites me to drop by already tomorrow.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## bruin1 (Mar 17, 2011)

That's terrible news Bernd. I never heard of a Seiko hand disintegrating like that. Hope you are able to sort it out soon.


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

Do they have any walk-in service help desk at Seiko Willich at all? 

Wish you luck to get this fixed soon!

Cheers


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

lipschitz said:


> Hallelujah, Bernd and welcome back! Please spend your buddy who made you come back to your senses a beer, will ya?
> Hope your gilt goddess can forgive you and is not resentful.


Well, my gilt goddess is quite a dramatic person and first treated me with contempt. I explained to her that I wanted to set her free for a better life with great adventures and then she gave me her amicable smile. I think she just wanted to fool me a bit and I cannot deny, I deserved a bit of punishment. ;-)



Galaga said:


> Probation period has ended. Welcome back to the Seiko family Bernd.


Thank you, Mylord! 



Cobia said:


> BOOOOM! This is outstanding news my friend, this proves you were meant to be together.
> My theory is never sell a cheap watch that youve loved, the money is not worth it and after the rolex honeymoon wears off youll want the option of something a bit different, and its good to have a bit of a beater you dont have to worry about.
> In its own right the 775 is a masterpiece regardless of its price, great to hear youre keeping it in the stable bro.
> You are officially forgiven.
> Welcome back bro.


Salvation has finally found me, thank you, bro! b-)|>

Just for the honour: I didn't sell my Turtle, it was a gift. I wouldn't have sold it as I totally agree with your theory.



nolte said:


> Happy Easter Bernd and friends...


Thank you very much, Sir! Enjoy the Easter days! b-)



Galaga said:


> Talking about masterpieces
> ...


That's the best of the 1st gen Black Bays for me because of the silver hands. And it has the ETA, which is so easy to service and it has that gorgeous smiling last line at the 6. They should have kept that, it's so beautiful. Congrats again! |>



Galaga said:


> As if you would ever get rid of something like this.
> ...


Yeah, sock it to me! ;-)



khd said:


> Good to see you back Bernd... but tell your pal he's crazy to turn down the 775! Actually by the sounds of it maybe a Ninja Tuna would be more his speed?


Hehe, I saw that video! :-d

THX! b-)



khd said:


> Oh I almost forgot... can you recommend a Kölsch for me? It's a pretty popular style amongst the craft breweries over here but if I wanna travel via the magic of beer I need the real thing... so which is the real deal, ridgy didge, Kölschiest fcuking Kölsch that there is brother?


What is very important: Without the mindset of a Kölner you will probably never get why Kölsch ist the crown of beer-creation. ;-)

Now forewarned: I love 'Mühlen Kölsch', but 'Reissdorf Kölsch ' and 'Gaffel Kölsch' are also a great choice.



lipschitz said:


> Do they have any walk-in service help desk at Seiko Willich at all?


You can bring the watch, but there's no watch-service in Willich. They send the things to Seiko Schiedam, nearby Rotterdam.



bruin1 said:


> That's terrible news Bernd. I never heard of a Seiko hand disintegrating like that. Hope you are able to sort it out soon.





lipschitz said:


> Wish you luck to get this fixed soon!


Thank you so very much, my dear friends! :-!

I just couldn't stand the pain anymore and opened the case and got it fixed! Thanks to my microscope and superglue I could fix the seconds hand and the movement is working again.

*Looks like 1st of April is my lucky day!

*








Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

that was a good one Bernd. got me! I went to see if my 775 had a cracked second hand. Been wearing this one lately.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Dav25 said:


> that was a good one Bernd. got me! I went to see if my 775 had a cracked second hand. Been wearing this one lately.
> ...


Gee, thank you!

I noticed that in Australia it's already the 2nd of April and very early in the morning and I thought of my bros from Oz and the shockwave I had send to their shores already some days ago. I needed to dissolve this before they get up and fall into a coma while I'm counting sheep.

Love your 6309! And it looks very nice regarding the condition. b-)

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

oldfatherthames said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> thank you so much for your warm and generous words and the great vibe, that always swings with you guys! b-)|>
> 
> ...


Sounds like you 'mate' has stuffed it lol, oh well, this is what hitmen are for my friend, you are going to have to at bare minimum knee cap him.
This 775 really loved you, it felt rejected that you sold him, you had this coming bro i hate to say, this watch now has deep abandonment issues, i can feel them from here.

On another note check this 44mm devil diver reissue Bulova has just released.
This is their non LE edition, the LE edition is 40mm.
These have a retail of $795 but we all know Bulova, the prices will drop big time online.








44mm with japanese Miyota








40mm LE edition which is $1495us with swiss movt

Ive got a blog going on these in the seiko/citizen forum.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

oldfatherthames said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> thank you so much for your warm and generous words and the great vibe, that always swings with you guys! b-)|>
> 
> ...


That seconds hand has broken off sideways to the left, as in the opposite way it was travelling, if i didnt know better id think the case has been opened and its been fiddled with or your friend had dropped it, if this is just a coincidence id be very surprised.

Do you want me to fly over and pop over to your friends house (anonymous of course) and torture him until he gives me a full confession?

I'll have a confession out of this punk in not time my friend.


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

oldfatherthames said:


> Unfortunately my joy is deeply overshadowed by the sad news I have to break to you today: My buddy has broke my Turtle.


Bernd, what an interesting turn of events! It's just like a soap opera, you've got me glued to my monitor!!  What will happen next? :-s


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Hey Cobia mate... did you read the bold text in Bernd’s latest post?

😉


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

And Bernd, thanks for the Kölsch tips :-!

I’ll have to see what I can find down here, but whatever I get, so long as it’s cold and wet I’m sure it’ll be alright in my book... I’ve generally got a thirst on but after this long weekend at home with the family it’s even worse than usual!


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

khd said:


> Hey Cobia mate... did you read the bold text in Bernd's latest post?
> 
> ?


Damn! he got me lol.


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

oldfatherthames said:


> *Looks like 1st of April is my lucky day!
> 
> *Cheers!
> Bernd


What?!


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

!BREAKING NEWS!BREAKING NEWS!BREAKING NEWS!

My friends, I can report great news to you today! Every cloud has a silver lining and so had the horrible, horrible Cologne Turtle Massacre, which happened on Easter Sunday, 01.04.2018!

The seconds hand I fixed this night is holding up great, the superglue really deserves the name! And my gilt goddess is now even working more precise than ever. In the last twelve hours it was running precisely to the second. WOW! |>

@bruin1 and @lipschitz: Thanks to you for your support and sympathy in my darkest hour! My special thanks go out to General Cobia from the Special Forces Turtle Team of Oz, I always knew, that I can count on you! 



banderor said:


> Bernd, what an interesting turn of events! It's just like a soap opera, you've got me glued to my monitor!!  What will happen next? :-s


I'm also so eager to learn! Probably it will get stolen in a swinger-club. I could blame this on Cobia then, as he suggested to bring my SRP775 with me next time I go there. It's every Friday, chances are good. Stay glued, I'll keep you posted. ;-)

Cheers to you all with a cold and wet Mühlen Kölsch!









Bernd


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

Dear god............ I missed out on a good joke :-(


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

This rant is a fair way off topic, but I've come here because I feel you guys will understand... why does every fcuking Swatch group historical reissue have to be hammed up with tan coloured faux patina lume!?!?

I just stumbled across some pics of Longines' new Skin Diver reissue and honestly I think I would have happily picked up one of these (especially if the bracelet doesn't get the "rivet" treatment) if they didn't make it so sickly yellow/orange (depending on the pic)... seriously what the **** is with this "Essex tan" fad over in Switzerland :-(

PS apologies if I've offended anyone from Essex - my parents are from there so we're good yeah bruv?


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

It's just pseudo and it's a plague.

I recognize some beauty, when the lume is slightly tinted to match a general colour scheme, just like the mininmal creamy lume on my SRP775. It's a bit like bright sand but nowhere near the typical dark-beige/light-brown fake-vintage lume that's so popular these days. I find it hilarious to a certain degree to wear a supershiny watch which just screams 'brandnew jewelry' with a lume mocking fifty years of age.

Thank God this from good ol' days-craving is only limited to things yet and has not become a general beauty trend. But heck, who knows, next time wifey returns from the beauty farm it's probably: "And here's your wife - pre-aged!"

This Longines Skin Diver looks especially ugly. Have you spotted a picture of the caseback? I'm pretty sure you will find this symbol:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

As we are talking about it, here's my recent picture, it shows my Sub next to my favourite wallet. It's from Couch Guitar Straps and it's made from original old vinyl from Mercedes cars from the 70's/80's. I guess they take this from the interiors found at junkyards.

I have sat on this stuff , my second car was on old Benz. _This_ is vintage! b-)









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## mfunnell (Jun 8, 2017)

oldfatherthames said:


> As we are talking about it, here's my recent picture, it shows my Sub next to my favourite wallet. It's from Couch Guitar Straps and it's made from original old vinyl from Mercedes cars from the 70's/80's. I guess they take this from the interiors found at junkyards.


Does the elegant thinness of your wallet have anything to do with the elegant profile of your Sub? ;-)

...Mike


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

mfunnell said:


> Does the elegant thinness of your wallet have anything to do with the elegant profile of your Sub? ;-)


Hehehe! Not necessarily. As I didn't want to pose too heavily, I placed it upside down, so you cannot see the last note left. Good thing is April is almost over. 

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

oldfatherthames said:


> As we are talking about it, here's my recent picture, it shows my Sub next to my favourite wallet...This_ is vintage!


No no no, no no no no, this just won't do my friend... at this rate your sub is _never_ going to look _properly _vintage. But fear not, I had a team of designers from Swatch group fix it for you... in a rare display of collegiate cooperation they were happy to "help" their confused Rolex bros from across the street.

Et voila... it's much better now, no?









No need to thank me mate, the work is reward enough.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

khd said:


> Et voila... it's much better now, no?
> 
> ...


MUAHAHAHA! :-!


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

oldfatherthames said:


> This Longines Skin Diver looks especially ugly.


True, but the thing that really pissed me off is that I personally feel the "source" material is worthy of reissue... I just wish they took the Squale approach to reissuing something from the back catalogue.

This is a very rough mockup (turns out it was easier to ruin the perfection of your sub compared to fixing this pig, who would have thought it :-d), but still it gives one the idea of what could have been... :-|


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

khd said:


> ... that I personally feel the "source" material is worthy of reissue...
> ...


Absolutely! My quote was - just as my whole post - about ruining the thing with the lume. No matter if it appears green as in the picture you had shown or yellow brown (more matching old lume) as in others available. 
Look at photos from the original and it looks great as you can see the it's age and history. This new one with this pseudo-vintage lume against the new dial just looks like an ugly toy. That's why I came up with the poison-warning. ;-)

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

oldfatherthames said:


> Absolutely! My quote was - just as my whole post - about ruining the thing with the lume. No matter if it appears green as in the picture you had shown or yellow brown (more matching old lume) as in others available.
> Look at photos from the original and it looks great as you can see the it's age and history. This new one with this pseudo-vintage lume against the new dial just looks like an ugly toy. That's why I came up with the poison-warning. ;-)
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


Haha so true... to me this faux vintage trend is a nauseatingly post modern sign of our times.

Actually, come to think of it... back when I was a school kid there was a German band who pretty much warned us it was gonna come to this. At the time I just liked playing it loud to annoy my neighbours and in my youthful naivety didn't think too much about it, but now I think I really should have paid more attention and read between the lines a bit more, they said this was gonna happen, just not it so many words:


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

khd said:


> Haha so true... to me this faux vintage trend is a nauseatingly post modern sign of our times.


Well, expect more colour-variations in the future. Now that they have discovered lume for dial-design, there will be no limits and Seiko was innovative again, just think of the SRPC49. Pink-orange lume! o|

And didn't they release just recently a diver with different coloured lume on the hands vs that of the indices?



khd said:


> Actually, come to think of it... back when I was a school kid there was a German band who pretty much warned us it was gonna come to this.
> ...


Yeah, I know them. They are still doing their thing and they even were touring Oz 2013. 

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

oldfatherthames said:


> Well, expect more colour-variations in the future. Now that they have discovered lume for dial-design, there will be no limits and Seiko was innovative again, just think of the SRPC49. Pink-orange lume! o|
> 
> And didn't they release just recently a diver with different coloured lume on the hands vs that of the indices?


Haha yep I think the PADIs sometimes mix blue and green... funnily enough it doesn't bother me there because I'm not remotely interested in the PADI style, but with the historical reissues it makes my blood boil. It's pretty much the WIS equivalent of NIMBYism 



oldfatherthames said:


> Yeah, I know them. They are still doing their thing and they even were touring Oz 2013.


I feel ashamed to admit this because I loved Atari Teenage Riot back when I was about 15, but I had forgotten all about them and assumed they disbanded or something... I only found out they still exist when I went a googling for that video clip!

They probably seem a little bit twee these days but back then they seemed so exotic and cool to a suburban Aussie teenager from a relatively affluent family background... plus it was really funny because I loved it that anti-fascist music like that used to really worry my mum for some reason. I think she was worried me and my soft little friends would get beaten up by proper skinheads or something but I honestly don't think we had any in our neighbourhood - just scores of poseur kids wearing Dead Kennedys '.... Punks **** Off' tshirts trying to look nonchalant and tough to impress the girls hahaha :-!


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Here's a new strap:









The type is a RAF/Military Strap, it's a one-piece-one-layer Nylon.

I like it. It's classic and of course due to the material more flexible than my rubbers. And the nice thing for me is, it doesn't have the metal additions of Nato-straps and it's only one layer underneath my Turtle.
Has this style-critical author reservations? Yes. It's visually a bit thin against the corpulent, compact shape of the Turtle, it's not perfect. With thinner watches - like my upcoming Pan-Africa - and/or cases with longer lugs it will be fine.

For me a rubber on the Turtle remains the most stylistically confident choice, but this one is nicely debonair, so it will stay for now. Here's a half-profile picture:









Mine is from Esprit-Nato in France: https://www.esprit-nato.com/en/49-us-military-straps
(Excluding buckle it's 24,8 cm, which is perfect for me on my 7-7,25'' wrist. Looking straight down there's only a minimal overhang.)

I have read that these are the same as the ones which Natostrapco in the US sells: https://natostrapco.com/collections/all-watch-straps/raf

Toxic Natos also offer this style: https://www.toxicnatos.com/collections/watch-straps/products/toxicroyals-xl
(According to their specs, these are 26,6 cm excluding buckle, which would show more overhang.)

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Bam, great pics! Happy Freitag the 13th Bernd! :-!


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Nice strap Bernd! Personally I prefer the bulky look of a nato with metal keepers, double fabric underneath the watch, and tail folded back though on dive watches... but hey, opinions are like arseholes right? On a couple of smaller thinner watches I've sometimes cut the extra part of the strap off to make it more like your one piece RAF and I have to say it was super comfy, so that's a plus :-!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Are you alive Bernd?


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Good timing Galaga... I've been meaning to chuck up a necropost of my own in an attempt to get the old band back together, but you beat me to it!

I doubt if any of you remember, but just before our lead singer rode off into the sunset having won the internet with his beautiful Sub I was agonising between splashing out for either an older Seamaster (much to the chagrin of our straight talkin' drummer Cobia) or a MM300. A wiser man than me once said that coming here to WUS whilst trying to save was like holding AA meetings at the pub, so for the last few weeks (months? it's hard to tell) I've been studiously avoiding this den of vipers...

...but yep despite taking every precaution, I fcuked up one night with a lowball bid on a Yahoo Japan auction and woke up the following morning having accidentally knocked up this little floozy:









So yeah, after paying more on Buyee fees than I accounted for and literally months of fcuking about with deadsh!ts at Oz customs I'm now the sheepish owner of a used Sinn EZM 3... and yes, I'm still sitting here wondering how the **** this happened to me :-s

To my surprise the Sinn is actually a nice little watch... it suits my general "casual" (read - scruffy) style, the size is good, on a bracelet it fits nicely under my work shirt cuffs. It has a reassuring heft on the wrist, and the 60 click bezel action is quite snappy and compares quite favourably to my Seiko Tuna.

All that being said, and despite being near perfect for me on paper... for reasons I can't completely put my finger on, the poor little EZM 3 is leaving me a bit cold after just a week or two. Sorry baby, it's not you, it's me - honest.

I think there was a couple of little issues with the watch - chiefly the weirdly ill fitting endlinks, and the infuriating destro crown that looks fine on the wrist but is a pain in the ar$e when setting the time - but honestly I think the biggest issue is that it just doesn't feel "special" enough for the cost. It feels like a really serious and high quality tool, which it is... but I'm not going to put it through it's paces as it's still a fair bit of money for me, and it feels much too sensible! In contrast, my Tuna cost a fair bit less, feels more robust and does it all with such a quirky vibe that I just can't seem to enjoy the thoroughly toolish EZM 3.








(not sure what Sinn was thinking here... the endlink is a bit of a lowlight on an otherwise nice bracelet)

Still it's not all bad - this has helped me realise more than ever that there's no point lying to myself - what I really want is the disgusting yet glorious nineties bling of an old Seamaster, sorry Cobia b-)

So hey-ho, time to flog this off and get saving some more... but before I do, I feel the least I should do is give it the patented khd's-sh!tty-phone-pics-taken-in-the shed-under-fluro-lights treatment...
















(put my turtle in this one to try to tenuously keep this post on topic - who the **** am I trying to kid :-d)

Anyhoo gang, thanks for indulging me and allowing one last digression for old times sake... it's good to be back!


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Galaga said:


> Are you alive Bernd?
> ...





khd said:


> Good timing Galaga... I've been meaning to chuck up a necropost of my own in an attempt to get the old band back together, but you beat me to it!
> ...


Hey Galaga, hey khd! |>

Hell, yeah, I'm alive and kicking. 

Lord Tudor has probably noticed that I haven't been on the Rolex/Tudor board for a longer time also. This was my last picture six weeks ago and as it came out nice, I want to share it with the gang:









I must say, getting the Sub has made a huge impact on my WIS-life. I won't ultimately call it 'exit watch' but just like we can say about some women: She's all that.
Of course it's all relative. were I a rich guy I'd surely drool over a Pepsi GMT or another great watch, but as I'm just a working-class man who happens to have a great time right now, the Sub is at the end of my rainbow. Anyway, I have found some WIS peace of mind here.

And - khd, we spoke about it and I wanted to get back to you earlier already - time helps and just living life without WUS. And maybe it was the winter depression, maybe it was the overall confusion about what's my 'collection' since that Sub was on my mind and I got lost in the gospel of reducing too much ... however, I learned to love my SRP775 again!
Since summer was slowly approaching my Turtle got wrist time every second day, when I'm doing my outdoor biking 'workouts' or make my way to the public pool and I'm really happy. I love it's ruggedness, it's old-style beauty and that it's just a total no-brainer watch. It's perfect. I'm glad my buddy refused this gift, I'm pretty sure I would have bought it again or another basic Seiko diver otherwise.

Btw and @banderor, one of my best friends get's married in a few weeks and asked me to be his photographer. As I lately photographed a beautiful woman with her newborn I thought about my lenses and to be fit for the upcoming wedding, I got two new lenses, two fast ones for lowlight indoors scenes and with AF to make it easy, though I will bring my manual Zeiss 50 mm with me anyway. 
One is the AF-S Nikon 1.8/85 mm. Theoretically I could take my 2.8/105 mm, but it has floating aperture and below 3 m it's an f/3.2 and that is two full f-stops slower. I don't do portraits as intensive as I did some years back, but whenever I used the 105 for that, I missed my ZF85 for the skin rendering and I estimate the Nikon will bring back a portion of that. Should arrive tomorrow. The other is the AF-S 1.8/28 mm. That's a great one, got it last week. I totally love 28 mm as a travel lens and for people in a scene (this is what I got it for right now) and some of my best pictures I made with my Zeiss 2/28. Both Nikons will lack a bit of the special magic of the corresponding Zeiss I had, but Nikon has optically improved these, so I'll be fine.

Both are not really made for watch photography, the 85 because of it's minimum focus distance of 0,8 m and the 28 because of the wide angle, but I'll surely find a way to get some nice pictures with watches from those.

Here's a quick one with the 28 mm, not a great one, just to prove that I'm back in the saddle again. ;-)









@kdh, on the Sinn: I hear you! I like no-nonsense designs and this is a strong one, but unless you're a collector, who will always find a reason why to keep this or that watch, I think it's just missing the special extra, watchlovers like me look for - the "_quirky vibe_" you mentioned, the individual scent like our Turtles, Subs, Rail- and Seamasters exude. This EZM reminds me a bit of Type-A flieger watches, which are so legible, but strongly compete with the charm of a kitchen clock.



khd said:


> ... it's good to be back!


Yeah! I know, I know I broke it and I guess Cobia will never fully pardon me (just kidding, friend), but I really miss the old days and you bros. While it was good to relax and clear my mind about watches: It's great to be with you guys again! b-)|>

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

oldfatherthames said:


> Here's a quick one with the 28 mm, not a great one, just to prove that I'm back in the saddle again. ;-)


Bernd -- Back in the saddle again, and on a Zulu no less ;-) Welcome back, makes me want to get a Turtle again. 

I've been spending most of my time over on the G-Shock forum, lots of good folks over there too, and I've alway been about six G-Shocks, and half-a-dozen Seikos 

Here's a picture I shared over there yesterday, resurrecting the GW-5000 thread which hadn't had a new post since April 28 (because everyone is so excited right now, rightly so, about the GMW releases)! Thanks to your photography tips Bernd, I'm able to get some better shots these days, if I do say so myself. And your pic of the woman holding your Rolex is the best shot ever 

Cheers!


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

oldfatherthames said:


> Btw and @banderor, one of my best friends get's married in a few weeks and asked me to be his photographer. As I lately photographed a beautiful woman with her newborn I thought about my lenses and to be fit for the upcoming wedding, I got two new lenses, two fast ones for lowlight indoors scenes and with AF to make it easy, though I will bring my manual Zeiss 50 mm with me anyway.
> One is the AF-S Nikon 1.8/85 mm. Theoretically I could take my 2.8/105 mm, but it has floating aperture and below 3 m it's an f/3.2 and that is two full f-stops slower. I don't do portraits as intensive as I did some years back, but whenever I used the 105 for that, I missed my ZF85 for the skin rendering and I estimate the Nikon will bring back a portion of that. Should arrive tomorrow. The other is the AF-S 1.8/28 mm. That's a great one, got it last week. I totally love 28 mm as a travel lens and for people in a scene (this is what I got it for right now) and some of my best pictures I made with my Zeiss 2/28. Both Nikons will lack a bit of the special magic of the corresponding Zeiss I had, but Nikon has optically improved these, so I'll be fine.
> 
> Both are not really made for watch photography, the 85 because of it's minimum focus distance of 0,8 m and the 28 because of the wide angle, but I'll surely find a way to get some nice pictures with watches from those.


Not gonna pretend to understand this camera stuff... but wow I wish I did, sounds very cool. Bet you get all the ladies frothy with that kind of talk my friend ;-)



oldfatherthames said:


> @kdh, on the Sinn: I hear you! I like no-nonsense designs and this is a strong one, but unless you're a collector, who will always find a reason why to keep this or that watch, I think it's just missing the special extra, watchlovers like me look for - the "_quirky vibe_" you mentioned, the individual scent like our Turtles, Subs, Rail- and Seamasters exude. This EZM reminds me a bit of Type-A flieger watches, which are so legible, but strongly compete with the charm of a kitchen clock.


Once again you've hit the nail on the head here, you have a great insight into design! I think it's the same issue I have with minimalist modern architecture... I love the look of it, can't get enough of it in photos and coffee table books etc... but in the end my lifestyle just doesn't suit that sort of thing when I'm more of a piles of books everywhere, dog traipsing through putting hair everywhere, kids half finished lego on the dining table, slobby kind of guy.

I think my Damasko lasted a bit longer because it had some pretty strange quirks that kept me engaged... but ultimately even that was a bit severe, like you say, just too "no-nonsense".



oldfatherthames said:


> Yeah! I know, I know I broke it and I guess Cobia will never fully pardon me (just kidding, friend), but I really miss the old days and you bros. While it was good to relax and clear my mind about watches: It's great to be with you guys again! b-)|>
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


I feel a bit the same having had a short break from WUS... overall it's definitely been good for my mental health as I was getting a little _too_ obsessive about watches and trying to force the next purchase (and look how that turned out), but the one thing I really missed was this thread.

I think I'm gonna just try and take it a bit more chill this time around and be more selective with the threads I follow rather than trying to keep up with everything everywhere all the time... I'm taking the whole family to the UK for Christmas so there ain't no way I'm gonna be buying any more watches for quite a while anyways :-8


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

oldfatherthames said:


> Btw and @banderor, one of my best friends get's married in a few weeks and asked me to be his photographer. As I lately photographed a beautiful woman with her newborn I thought about my lenses and to be fit for the upcoming wedding, I got two new lenses, two fast ones for lowlight indoors scenes and with AF to make it easy, though I will bring my manual Zeiss 50 mm with me anyway.
> One is the AF-S Nikon 1.8/85 mm. Theoretically I could take my 2.8/105 mm, but it has floating aperture and below 3 m it's an f/3.2 and that is two full f-stops slower. I don't do portraits as intensive as I did some years back, but whenever I used the 105 for that, I missed my ZF85 for the skin rendering and I estimate the Nikon will bring back a portion of that. Should arrive tomorrow. The other is the AF-S 1.8/28 mm. That's a great one, got it last week. I totally love 28 mm as a travel lens and for people in a scene (this is what I got it for right now) and some of my best pictures I made with my Zeiss 2/28. Both Nikons will lack a bit of the special magic of the corresponding Zeiss I had, but Nikon has optically improved these, so I'll be fine.
> 
> Both are not really made for watch photography, the 85 because of it's minimum focus distance of 0,8 m and the 28 because of the wide angle, but I'll surely find a way to get some nice pictures with watches from those.


Not gonna pretend to understand this camera stuff... but wow I wish I did, sounds very cool. Bet you get all the ladies frothy with that kind of talk my friend ;-)



oldfatherthames said:


> @kdh, on the Sinn: I hear you! I like no-nonsense designs and this is a strong one, but unless you're a collector, who will always find a reason why to keep this or that watch, I think it's just missing the special extra, watchlovers like me look for - the "_quirky vibe_" you mentioned, the individual scent like our Turtles, Subs, Rail- and Seamasters exude. This EZM reminds me a bit of Type-A flieger watches, which are so legible, but strongly compete with the charm of a kitchen clock.


Once again you've hit the nail on the head here, you have a great insight into design! I think it's the same issue I have with minimalist modern architecture... I love the look of it, can't get enough of it in photos and coffee table books etc... but in the end my lifestyle just doesn't suit that sort of thing when I'm more of a piles of books everywhere, dog traipsing through putting hair everywhere, kids half finished lego on the dining table, slobby kind of guy.

I think my Damasko lasted a bit longer because it had some pretty strange quirks that kept me engaged... but ultimately even that was a bit severe, like you say, just too "no-nonsense".



oldfatherthames said:


> Yeah! I know, I know I broke it and I guess Cobia will never fully pardon me (just kidding, friend), but I really miss the old days and you bros. While it was good to relax and clear my mind about watches: It's great to be with you guys again! b-)|>
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


I feel a bit the same having had a short break from WUS... overall it's definitely been good for my mental health as I was getting a little _too_ obsessive about watches and trying to force the next purchase (and look how that turned out), but the one thing I really missed was this thread.

I think I'm gonna just try and take it a bit more chill this time around and be more selective with the threads I follow rather than trying to keep up with everything everywhere all the time... I'm taking the whole family to the UK for Christmas this year so there ain't no way I'm gonna be buying any more watches for quite a while anyways :-d


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

khd said:


> Not gonna pretend to understand this camera stuff... but wow I wish I did, sounds very cool. Bet you get all the ladies frothy with that kind of talk my friend ;-)


Ha, yeah, you better bet so! b-)



khd said:


> ...but yep despite taking every precaution, I fcuked up one night with a lowball bid on a Yahoo Japan auction and woke up the following morning having accidentally knocked up this little floozy:
> 
> ...
> 
> So yeah, after paying more on Buyee fees than I accounted for and literally months of fcuking about with deadsh!ts at Oz customs I'm now the sheepish owner of a used Sinn EZM 3... and yes, I'm still sitting here wondering how the **** this happened to me :-s





khd said:


> I feel a bit the same having had a short break from WUS... overall it's definitely been good for my mental health as I was getting a little _too_ obsessive about watches and trying to force the next purchase (and look how that turned out), but the one thing I really missed was this thread.
> 
> I think I'm gonna just try and take it a bit more chill this time around and be more selective with the threads I follow rather than trying to keep up with everything everywhere all the time... I'm taking the whole family to the UK for Christmas so there ain't no way I'm gonna be buying any more watches for quite a while anyways :-8


Hey, when looking at watches becomes a habit, buying them becomes one too.

Getting the Sinn made sense. It's a search and it takes some time. And it's not easy. We see pictures and our imagination builds a vision and then the watch becomes reality and often it's just the sum of minor things or it doesn't work at all and you can only wonder and sometimes it's just boom.
When I first saw the Railmaster I totally knew that his is 'my design' and when I saw it in the flesh I knew I had been right. But that was an exception. Two years ago I put the Date-Sub version of my No-Date-Sub on my arm and it didn't appeal to me much and I forgot about it. The same friend (with the Date-Sub) drops by every some months and it wasn't getting any warmer. It wasn't until much later, when I was in the phase of letting my No-Date-Sub become an option, before I appreciated the Date-version from my other buddy. But even then it wasn't a wow and this was only a few days ahead of opening the box mine was in. It was more the many pictures I had seen in the many months that made me fell in love with mine and I was so sure. And then came the day, my friend brought it and I openend the box and it was megaboom at first real sight and on my wrist. And though I love the symmetry of mine ... today I could as well imagine to have a cyclops-Sub. It's crazy.

But our mind plays strange games. In the first two weeks that was wearing the Sub I put on my beloved Railmaster every some days for some minutes and suddenly I found it a bit to dressy, a bit too chic and I wondered why this never entered my mind in all the years before. I made up my mind, that I will sell it and forgot about it while it was sleeping in the drawer. Two months later, I had been exclusively wearing the Sub in that time, I mounted the Railmaster again and loved it just the same as I always did and totally wonder, how I could ever get these strange thoughts about my Railmaster's design being too dressy. And now I have two great 'ones', only problem is, that I'm wearing only one - LOL.

The quintessence here for me is that letting time go by, letting new habits evolve and switching off the WIS routines of thinking about watches and rotating the current ones helps a lot.



banderor said:


> Welcome back, makes me want to get a Turtle again.


Ha, ha, no-no! Now that you got your arm issues worked out, please stay off of them.



banderor said:


> I've been spending most of my time over on the G-Shock forum, lots of good folks over there too, and I've alway been about six G-Shocks, and half-a-dozen Seikos


LOL! Ah, yes, G-Shocks are so cool. Blame it on my buddy who 'returned' my Turtle, otherwise I would have gone for one for sports and those things.
But so the idea of 'a G-Shock & me' is like the thought of getting an SKX009: Every half-a-dozen months I think about getting one, but shortly before I'm pushing the button, I realize, that it just wouldn't get no wrist time here.



banderor said:


> Here's a picture I shared over there yesterday, resurrecting the GW-5000 thread which hadn't had a new post since April 28 (because everyone is so excited right now, rightly so, about the GMW releases)! Thanks to your photography tips Bernd, I'm able to get some better shots these days, if I do say so myself. And your pic of the woman holding your Rolex is the best shot ever


Thanks x 2! And yeah, you have absolutely improved. You always had nice scenes and have shared quite a lot on this thread, but now there's much more visual impact swinging with them. |>

Here's one from today made with the 28 mm round about at minimum focus distance:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

khd said:


> I'm taking the whole family to the UK for Christmas so there ain't no way I'm gonna be buying any more watches for quite a while anyways :-8


Ah, can we switch that to Easter and the Bahamas, please? 

No, seriously, will that be Bristol and for how long? Probably I'll be hopping on a plane for a short trip to have some fun and meet you there, buddy. Problem is, December is a very intensive time for me in my business.

I've never been in Bristol but often in London, last time with my girl to say to celebrate the beginning of a new decade. It was the coldest day down at the Thames I can remember and all these British babes in their short skirts had the time of their life while was slowly freezing to death next to them dancing. Our flight back was delayed for almost a day so much ice and snow it was, but it was great anyway.

Here's a fun snap from New Year's Eve at Piccadilly Circus:









And I loved the slogan on the Tate Britain for the new year:











Cheers!
Bernd

P.S. @banderor: Both pictures taken with my ZF 2/28. As I said, I love 28 mm for travel.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

oldfatherthames said:


> Ha, yeah, you better bet so! b-)
> 
> Hey, when looking at watches becomes a habit, buying them becomes one too.
> 
> ...


Bernd!! great to see you around, you and all the lads in this thread, KHD, banderor,, make sure you pop into the 'opinions on omega' thread which is a sticky in the rolex forum, great thread with some great humour and good guys.

Hope youve been well my friend.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

@Cobia: Thanks man! Great to meet you again. b-)

Best!
Bernd


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

oldfatherthames said:


> Ah, can we switch that to Easter and the Bahamas, please?
> 
> No, seriously, will that be Bristol and for how long? Probably I'll be hopping on a plane for a short trip to have some fun and meet you there, buddy. Problem is, December is a very intensive time for me in my business.


Hahaha I know what you mean, I really don't think my kids are going to know what hit them when we get there, they've never experienced _proper_ winters here in Aus!

I only have a hazy idea of our itinerary compared to my wife, but I think we're actually gonna be down in the southwest (in a town near Bath, which is quite near Bristol) for about a week in early January if that synchs with you? We'll be in the UK for about a month total, but for most of that we're going to be much further north, up in the Lake District and Yorkshire.

Send me a PM and we can compare dates - no sexting though please... ;-)

(if that [email protected] joke doesn't make sense to the non-Aussies out there, this might help: Australian slang dictionary)



Cobia said:


> Bernd!! great to see you around, you and all the lads in this thread, KHD, banderor,, make sure you pop into the 'opinions on omega' thread which is a sticky in the rolex forum, great thread with some great humour and good guys.
> 
> Hope youve been well my friend.


Hey Cobia mate, did I see that you picked up a Tuna recently mate? If so I reckon you're gonna love it... I wear mine pretty much every day even when it doesn't really suit, I just can't get enough of it.


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

DP

(sorry couldn't resist another dirty double entendre ;-))

(also, if this one doesn't make sense to you, please, don't google it at work :-d)


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

khd said:


> Send me a PM and we can compare dates - no sexting though please... ;-)


Never say never, my darling! :-d

I know for a fact that quite some buddies from f21 dream of dating a Rolex guy! Just last week I got a pm with the subject "I wanna be your Sub!".



khd said:


> DP
> 
> (sorry couldn't resist another dirty double entendre ;-))
> 
> (also, if this one doesn't make sense to you, please, don't google it at work :-d)


As an advanced member here, of course I know what a DP is. 

Btw, that slang dictionary is total fun! |>

--

Two divers, one's a Seiko:

















Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

timetellinnoob said:


> ...


Thank you! It's always lovely to see your good ol' 775 with it's sapphire and the cool black date! |>

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

oldfatherthames said:


> Thank you! It's always lovely to see your good ol' 775 with it's sapphire and the cool black date! |>
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


I've been neglecting it a lot even since getting the second hand changed over. I keep thinking i might go coin edge with it. I may even switch the days to Kanji, and put a white date wheel in. i haven't committed to it, but it's floating around in my head. I really wish LCBI would do a black lumed bezel, with YELLOW or gold print that glows green when lit. they got the inserts for 773 and 777 down easy. people need to do it up for the 775. but also the downfall to aftermarket bezels is they never seem to slope downward. they usually slant upward, but since realizing the stock bezels slope down, that's REALLY what i want. i'm pretty sure the majority of ceramics are either flat or slope upward only.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

timetellinnoob said:


> I've been neglecting it a lot even since getting the second hand changed over. I keep thinking i might go coin edge with it. I may even switch the days to Kanji, and put a white date wheel in. i haven't committed to it, but it's floating around in my head. I really wish LCBI would do a black lumed bezel, with YELLOW or gold print that glows green when lit. they got the inserts for 773 and 777 down easy. people need to do it up for the 775. but also the downfall to aftermarket bezels is they never seem to slope downward. they usually slant upward, but since realizing the stock bezels slope down, that's REALLY what i want. i'm pretty sure the majority of ceramics are either flat or slope upward only.


Ah, I forgot the second hand - see how nice it integrates. ;-)

Yes, the bezels and their shape. Their was this one from DLW, which looked quite nice, but first it was the pearl and then it's flatness, that kept me from trying.

I always said, that the only thing I would have wished for on our 775 was a bezel with a gold more old style gold, instead of the stock one, which turns a bit too yellow sometimes. When Seiko announced the SRPC44 I hoped there would be a chance now, but over at uhrforum.de a buddy told me that he could notice any difference and he even made some pictures to them side by side to me. This post: https://uhrforum.de/america-only-seiko-srpc44j1-the-golden-turtle-t351814-2#post4041268

But I'm fine! 

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

oldfatherthames said:


> Just last week I got a pm with the subject "I wanna be your Sub!".


Hahaha you really had me laughing with this one mate... it had me wishing for a gimp emoji for the perfect reply, but the closest thing allowed by the prudes that run WUS is :-x, so you'll just have to use your imagination!


----------



## Wooden_spoon (Oct 19, 2017)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 13229919


I have the exact same combo on now. Looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Hey Bernd

Have you compared your Sub to the maxicase? Impressions ?


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Galaga said:


> Hey Bernd
> 
> Have you compared your Sub to the maxicase? Impressions ?


What's "the maxicase"?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

banderor said:


> What's "the maxicase"?


The "6 digit"with ceramic bezel insert.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Where is Bernd the legend? where are you mate, hope you are well brother.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Wooden_spoon said:


> I have the exact same combo on now. Looks great!


Yeah, it does! |>



banderor said:


> What's "the maxicase"?





Galaga said:


> The "6 digit"with ceramic bezel insert.


Yep, the 6-digit current 'Sub', which in contrast to my 14060M has

- visually
-- a ceramic bezel (very chic aka shiny)
-- bigger indexes and broader hands (therefore called 'maxidial)
-- and most noticably thicker lugs (not as nice with straps and giving it a very different shape)
-- new designed crown guards to meet the angular case

- technically 
-- the same movement but the hairspring is made from Parachrom, which can make out for more accuracy when affected by magnetism or shock (Btw, Rolex manufactured the late 5-digits no-date Subs with this movement and as mine is one of the very last ever made, it should have the new hairspring, but I really don't care.)
-- bracelet made out of 904l instead of 316l (just mentioning with appreciating)
-- no drilled lugs anymore
-- and most famously the 'glidelock'-clasp, which is adjusttable on the wrist without any tools, but it's also considerably longer. While I recognize the benefit of the gleidlock for folks who wear the watch more tight on the wrist, it doesn' matter to me: I wear it more slackly debonair or as our friend *khd* would word it: Poseur-style. :-d

Here's an excellent picture of both side by side:








(credits go to mikeswatches on Instagram)

And here's a great comparison: Rolex Submariner 114060 and 14060M The No Date Sub 



Galaga said:


> Hey Bernd
> 
> Have you compared your Sub to the maxicase? Impressions ?


Well, I knew both a bit and you probably remember my story: My great friend who mentioned he had a Sub for me at the bank and my first reflex of refusal. He didn't knew the model and when the thought of Sub slowly got more intense, I so hoped that it would be one of the 'old' 5-digit Subs.

I don't participate in the common wars about which one to buy. For me in terms of 'modernizing' the Submariner, Rolex in fact did a great job. The new design in itself is absolutely coherent, the new Sub is a very awesome modern sportswatch ...

... but it's just not the Sub as we know it anymore!
It has a total different character and feel. It's simply two different watches and so much so, that I'm amazed how many folks have a hard time deciding which one to chose. My 14060m is the last classic Submariner with the iconic case known since 1953 (or 1959 when crown-guards were introduced to the Sub) and that's exactly what the heart wanted.













Cobia said:


> Where is Bernd the legend? where are you mate, hope you are well brother.


Hey mate! b-)

Yeah, doin' fine, thx! Business is keeping me busy, taking less pictures of watches nowadays, but you can find me occasionally on other boards here, the Rolex forum being one of them.
Still having my Turtle going strong with tougher activities, still loving my A-13A pilot, still haven't sold my Seiko Sportsman (too lazy) and still contemplating about selling my Railmaster as I just don't wear it since the Sub became my daily companion.

Still waiting for that 38 mm Maen Hudson I ordered on kickstarter in early May. It's expected to be published end of this month, but for some reasons I'm rather sure, that I will quickly open the box and sell it directly unworn. Probably without getting anything else, but probably getting the Lorier Neptune in black, which should be available in fall again. Let's see.

For some months now I have lot's of fun with another Quartz chrono (my A-13A is the other one) and that's a limited Gavox Roads, the white version called 'Icefields Parkway'. Essentially this is the Gavox Squadron pilot chrono with a different dial. Here on WUS is a great review done by boatswain and I posted some of my pictures there too: Gavox Roads Chronograph Review











timetellinnoob said:


> ...


Beautiful, thank you! b-)

You remind me, that I want to take a new picture of my Turtle these days!

Cheers all!
Bernd


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

Thank you very much, Bernd, for such an excellent thread, with so many beautiful photos and great insights into the SRP775.

Mine has just arrived and I love it! I'm wearing it on a 22mm dark green Isofrane style Borealis strap, which I highly recommend.

Cheers!


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Des2471 said:


> Mine has just arrived and I love it! I'm wearing it on a 22mm dark green Isofrane style Borealis strap, which I highly recommend.
> ...
> ...


Hey, thank you so much for your kind words and your pictures! b-)

Congratulations on your new Turtle! It looks wonderful with that dark green of your Isofrane! Have fun, Sir! |>

--

A new one:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Hey-ho, how's it going lads?

Haven't been back here for a while, but I came back to WUS to flog my Sinn and was excited to see some fresh action on my favourite thread!

Bernd my brother, glad to see you're alive and kicking, still rocking that Sub the way it deserves... fast and loose on the daily b-) 

I can also understand why selling your Seiko is taking so long... I've only just gotten around to putting my EZM3 on the sales board and it is such a pain in der Arsch (I note the WUS filter is perfectly happy to allow German swearing whilst impinging on my native lingo - racist!) Seriously though, selling watches is such a drag I don't know how some people flip them all the time... and writing up the post is just the start of the grief.

Right now I'm dealing with the low ballers - "yeah nah mate, I'd rather have the fun of smashing it with a hammer than give it to you for $20", the scammers - "so you opened your account yesterday, have zero posts and wanna do a deal? Righto, jog on pal" and the tyre kickers - "you know there's actually a whole fcuking forum dedicated to talking about Sinns mate". 

Don't even get me started on packing, posting, waiting for funds to clear and all that - if you ask me, best thing you can do with your lovely old Seiko is stick it back in the drawer and forget about it :-d


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

khd said:


> Hey-ho, how's it going lads?
> 
> ..


Hey-hallo-howdy, brother!

Great to see you back right now and may the Sinn take off soon and easy! Aaah, selling watches. My highest mountain to climb is usually the preparations, got so much other stuff to do and when all work is done, procrastination calls my name. Once the ads are online it has always been easy for me as I typically offer attractive prices and most of the times, I could instantly sell before the low ballers entered. But with the Squale 50A it was indeed APIDA. 
No messages, no interest and for the first time I had to update the ad after two weeks with a noteworthy reduction and then the low ballers said hi. In the end I was just relieved that it was gone.

Yeah, the Sub, simply king of cool! It has fully replaced my Railmaster as my main guy, no day has passed by without it on. Since March, man, time passes by much too fast.









And I can sing love songs about my A-13A, this has been awesome to me since the first day and this one will never leave. And I got a new strap from redrockstraps in and this strap is the mega match to my A-13A for me. This one's cut from an old British RAF duffle bag from 1957:









My Sub-buddy has an IWC 3713 for me and one or two other IWC pilots, but they don't call my name. I wasn't lusting after a chrono before I discovered the A-13A and for me it's just Sub and A-13A and of course my Turtle. This trio is the essential stock.









Cu soon or sometime in the land of the rose. b-)

Cheers all!
Bernd


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Oh yeah that Sub is sweet... I can see how it's bumping your railmaster and almost everything else out of the rotation!

Still no luck on my EZM3 but they're notoriously difficult to shift apparently... I haven't been getting too many low ballers but I've had 5 enquiries from recent zero post accounts that didn't even haggle on the price :roll:

It looks like we'll be in the vicinity of Bristol/Bath for a few days around new years, so I'll send you a pm once my wife and MIL have locked in the dates and see if you're gonna be in the area :-!


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

oldfatherthames said:


> Hey mate! b-)
> Gavox Roads Chronograph Review
> 
> View attachment 13451991
> ...


I' m not a Trollex fan but this GAVOX is beautiful


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

40 Years between my Turtles,


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

khd said:


> Oh yeah that Sub is sweet... I can see how it's bumping your railmaster and almost everything else out of the rotation!


This should be one of my last pictures of the Railmaster, just to probably miss it someday. For the time for many years I demounted the bracelet and put it on a slip-thru nylon and that turned out very nice. Not only visually, also on the wrist, as the watch has a lovely flat profile and it's rather lightweight, which is pure joy to wear on such a thin strap.
If I weren't so special and modest with owning more than one costly watch (as I so call them) I would just kepp it. But I think now comes the time to wear it for some days so that I can give a fair statement how it runs. I never cared for that much and it will be fine anyway.











khd said:


> Still no luck on my EZM3 but they're notoriously difficult to shift apparently... I haven't been getting too many low ballers but I've had 5 enquiries from recent zero post accounts that didn't even haggle on the price :roll:


Congrats, buddy! I see it's sold and I hope the price wasn't too cutthroat. As stated on the sale of Squale, at some point it's just okay when it's gone. ;-)



khd said:


> It looks like we'll be in the vicinity of Bristol/Bath for a few days around new years, so I'll send you a pm once my wife and MIL have locked in the dates and see if you're gonna be in the area :-!


Yeah! I really want to manage to get of the homebase, even if it's only for a few days. Has been too long. Let's see! :-!



Sprint Veloce said:


> I' m not a Trollex fan but this GAVOX is beautiful


Thx, yeah isn't it lovely! For anyone interested, there is an excessive and superb review on WUS and starting with post #24 and especially with post #31 I have shared my impressions and further pictures: Gavox Roads Chronograph Review

Here's a recent picture:











Sprint Veloce said:


> 40 Years between my Turtles,


Very cool! |>

But ... '_Turtles_' ... isn't that an original Willard?

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

oldfatherthames said:


> This should be one of my last pictures of the Railmaster, just to probably miss it someday. For the time for many years I demounted the bracelet and put it on a slip-thru nylon and that turned out very nice. Not only visually, also on the wrist, as the watch has a lovely flat profile and it's rather lightweight, which is pure joy to wear on such a thin strap.


Oh yep that looks awesome... like you just came back from plundering some ancient tomb in Peru for treasure or something b-)



oldfatherthames said:


> But I think now comes the time to wear it for some days so that I can give a fair statement how it runs. I never cared for that much and it will be fine anyway.


I have the same problem... the only time I notice when something is fast or slow is if it is more than 5 mins out when I go to adjust the date on a 30 day month. It must be super stressful for people who check the error every day, I reckon I'd just stick with quartz if I was like that.



oldfatherthames said:


> Congrats, buddy! I see it's sold and I hope the price wasn't too cutthroat. As stated on the sale of Squale, at some point it's just okay when it's gone. ;-)


Yep all good, it's on route to the States as I type :-!

Actually didn't have any lowballers this time around so I got pretty much what I paid for it give or take... but I did get four or five enquiries from 'zero post, joined yesterday, no haggle' user accounts before I finally heard from a real person with actual activity. It was so frustrating I'd pretty much decided to give it to the first normal person who showed an interest, no matter the price :-d



oldfatherthames said:


> Yeah! I really want to manage to get of the homebase, even if it's only for a few days. Has been too long. Let's see! :-!


Yeah let's keep in touch via the PMs on this... I haven't really been keeping track of our itinerary as my work has been super hectic but I'll take a bit more interest in what my wife is planning, just for you :-d


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Bernd

A question for you my friend. As you may be aware I am on the waiting list for a 6 digit Submariner.

Once it is acquired do you think the Tudor Black Bay ETA Blue or Omega Planet Ocean 2500 leaves the stable? Or both or none?

Your opinion is valuable.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

khd said:


> Oh yep that looks awesome... like you just came back from plundering some ancient tomb in Peru for treasure or something b-)


LOL!



khd said:


> Actually didn't have any lowballers this time around so I got pretty much what I paid for it give or take... but I did get four or five enquiries from 'zero post, joined yesterday, no haggle' user accounts before I finally heard from a real person with actual activity. It was so frustrating I'd pretty much decided to give it to the first normal person who showed an interest, no matter the price :-d


Oh how I love those zero post lurkers that are registered for ages and suddenly become the nicest members of the family, when they want to buy or sell. "Hey friends & bros, I'm selling my ...". And when it gets to communication they are often the ones that don't even answer, they just have no reputation to lose.

I love them so much, that even if one would offer a watch I'm interested in, I wouldn't buy from him, just because I'm stubborn.



khd said:


> Yeah let's keep in touch via the PMs on this... I haven't really been keeping track of our itinerary as my work has been super hectic but I'll take a bit more interest in what my wife is planning, just for you :-d


Yeah! And please tell me, what watch you want to me wear when we meet - just for you. :-d
--



Galaga said:


> As you may be aware I am on the waiting list for a 6 digit Submariner.


Hey, I wasn't, but how cool! b-)



Galaga said:


> Once it is acquired do you think the Tudor Black Bay ETA Blue or Omega Planet Ocean 2500 leaves the stable? Or both or none?


Hmm, looks like you have a clear preference for divers.

I'd part with the PO, but you have to know that I would have never bought one in the first place. They don't do anything for me. The old ones - and I think your's is one - were okay-y-y, but the Seamasters from that time are so much cooler. So that is that. Strong dislike from my side for the PO, so really no good advice to consider.

The Blue BB is so nice, I'd probably keep it. Would it be a Black BB, I'd part with it. Though the hands are special on their own, I think a Black BB would be redundant, when a Sub is in the house.

But my very first thought was to part with both and get a Pelagos. That would make an awesome duo with one brutally great and toolwatch-looking toolwatch and one high-end beauty toolwatch, that is more jewelry in appearance. But that would only be a consideration if you are willing (and can afford) to beat the Pelagos as much as I beat my budget watches.

If not, I would just wear the Sub and appreciate any nice Seiko budget diver on top. And if you want to have an addition for style on top, this could once again be your Blue BB.
This is what I do: Sub, Sub, Sub, my Turtle for purpose and my A-13A for purpose as well as for casual style. No rotation. One watch and then some.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Thanks Bernd, appreciate the feedback but the PO and Black bay are going nowhere and paying $10K for a Submariner is starting to become offensive for me again.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Bernd you pornstar!! 
Whats cracking my friend?


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Galaga said:


> Thanks Bernd, appreciate the feedback but the PO and Black bay are going nowhere and paying $10K for a Submariner is starting to become offensive for me again.


So they don't go anywhere anyway or because you are turning away from the Sub?

I would sell that PO in any case no matter what you're up to. I mean, Planet Ocean, come on! 'No one wants that.', one of my favorite quotes from Sportura. :-d



Cobia said:


> Bernd you pornstar!!
> Whats cracking my friend?


Haha! 

Well, big news kind of. Finally I went all in with my Sub as my main guy ... I have sold my Railmaster.

This went not the usual way with deciding and taking pics and publish the ad. A guy asked me via Instagram about my wrist size as we has considering my Railmaster in my size version and I mentioned, that it was funny as I would be considering to sell mine. We agreed quickly and I only took pictures afterwards to proof the condition to him. He didn't ask for it, but I even visited my Omega jeweler and made a pressure test and a timegrapher protocol, so that we both have a good feeling and are sure that a good thing is changing owners.
I'm waiting on the money via bank transfer right now, but the buyer has already paid the transport, which we do via Intex as a valuables shipment within the EU. So it all looks good.

It was a bit emotional to finally say 'yes, selling now', but as it happened somehow along the way it was a cool process in the end. |>

Down to four again now.

---









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

oldfatherthames said:


> So they don't go anywhere anyway or because you are turning away from the Sub?
> 
> I would sell that PO in any case no matter what you're up to. I mean, Planet Ocean, come on! 'No one wants that.', one of my favorite quotes from Sportura. :-
> 
> ...


Got the call up last week for the Sub date and I turned it down.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

oldfatherthames said:


> So they don't go anywhere anyway or because you are turning away from the Sub?
> 
> I would sell that PO in any case no matter what you're up to. I mean, Planet Ocean, come on! 'No one wants that.', one of my favorite quotes from Sportura. :-d
> 
> ...


Big congrats brother, stroked youve got the sub.
No big loss on the railmaster if theres something you want and like more

Ive also got my grail diver in the last few months, check this beast out, SBBN031 Tuna.
















Also got this special edition green sumo which i love









And a limited edition green turtle which is now without a doubt my fav turtle.

View attachment 13540663


Pics off the net.


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Nice work Bernd... for what it's worth I reckon a beauty like that Railmaster needs to be worn and not waste away in a drawer, and it sounds like the new owner is gonna love it.

And Cobia, love that Tuna mate! I have the steel bezel sbbn033 version and beyond all expectations it has become my daily wearer. Its not "versatile" in the traditional sense but I like it so I don't really give a ****.

Plus it is cool to swap straps as it looks good on anything bar leather... rubber is my favourite but I've recently been wearing it on a Haveston, and I swap it onto mesh or bracelet during the winter to help it squeeze under long sleeve cuffs :-!


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Also, forgot to mention, the lume is crazy good... I never really got excited by lume before this watch but it looks so badass the way it reflects in the domed crystal, like a nuclear submarine or something :-d


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

khd said:


> Nice work Bernd... for what it's worth I reckon a beauty like that Railmaster needs to be worn and not waste away in a drawer, and it sounds like the new owner is gonna love it.
> 
> And Cobia, love that Tuna mate! I have the steel bezel sbbn033 version and beyond all expectations it has become my daily wearer. Its not "versatile" in the traditional sense but I like it so I don't really give a ****.
> 
> Plus it is cool to swap straps as it looks good on anything bar leather... rubber is my favourite but I've recently been wearing it on a Haveston, and I swap it onto mesh or bracelet during the winter to help it squeeze under long sleeve cuffs :-!


BOOM!!! Nice to hear you have a 033 bro, seriously killer watches, just so unique on the wrist, its an event in itself wearing it.
Ive been wearing mine as a daily too, mesmerised by the double dome and nice crisp dial, whole watch pops.

Its taken the reign as my favourite watch, just looks amazing, the dial looks nice and deep too, that seafoam greeen lume looks amazing, looks old school..

Im liking this new model a bit more than the older one, just pops a bit more with the black date wheel and the newer hands, i really like em.

Ive only had mine on the stock bracelet but will play around soon with a few different ones.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Bernd
> 
> A question for you my friend. As you may be aware I am on the waiting list for a 6 digit Submariner.
> 
> ...


My favorite is the TUDOR, a Rolex is vulgar bling-bling, awful ! ...


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Blue Lagoon dial are awesome, here is mine with custom bezel and bezel insert, the bracelet is the first generation Strapcode.


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Cobia said:


> Im liking this new model a bit more than the older one, just pops a bit more with the black date wheel and the newer hands, i really like em.


I agree... the older tuna models are cool but I also prefer the new hands, I just think they fit the overall package. It's funny because my original plan was to get the SPB053 but I didn't like these same hands on that model because they didn't match the dial or indices and just looked a little off.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Cobia said:


> Ive also got my grail diver in the last few months, check this beast out, SBBN031 Tuna.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


First of big congrats on the many nice pieces! b-)|>

I get why the green Turtle hits you heavy, it's color scheme is especially nice fo a green watch, very cool. But my biggest WOW goes to your grail. Read on ...



khd said:


> And Cobia, love that Tuna mate! I have the steel bezel sbbn033 version and beyond all expectations it has become my daily wearer. Its not "versatile" in the traditional sense but I like it so I don't really give a ****.
> ...


... because you boys from the Tuna gang really gave me a hard time the last days! You want honest opinion on the Tunas? Then let me tell you that I consider them the as probably the most cool Seiko divers. All those attributes I found for my Turtle like charming, quirky or cranky in a funny way, with a wink and so on. It's all here with the Tuna. It's so special, alone by it's silhouette it's a majesty and don't get me started on the quality. It's totally Rock'n'Roll! :-!

While I didn't answer here the last I went to the Tuna thread and looked at some vids and I was so close to push the button on Seiya's site. Btw, I would have gone with the SBBN033.
But for the same reasons I never considered it in the years before I didn't do it. I like to wear my watches rather slackly and the Tuna is naturally top heavy. And the height is not so compatible with how I dress. I just wouldn't wear it as much as I should do. So somehow and in a good way I'm a bit greedy of you guys! ;-)



khd said:


> I agree... the older tuna models are cool but I also prefer the new hands, I just think they fit the overall package. It's funny because my original plan was to get the SPB053 but I didn't like these same hands on that model because they didn't match the dial or indices and just looked a little off.


That's funny, because it's the same for me. Most of all I didn't like these hands on the SBP053 because I would have wanted the 'original' hands, but I also found their black lower part not as nice as I would have wanted it against that dial. On the new Tunas it doesn't bother me.



Sprint Veloce said:


> My favorite is the TUDOR, a Rolex is vulgar bling-bling, awful ! ...


Absolutely! 











khd said:


> Nice work Bernd... for what it's worth I reckon a beauty like that Railmaster needs to be worn and not waste away in a drawer, and it sounds like the new owner is gonna love it.


Yep and yeah! It arrived on Friday and he's happy, no wonder given the ueberfull-set he got. Of course I was so sentimal to take some final goodbye-shots, here's one of them:









So that was a nice deal and I just did another one which was even cooler, because I didn't have to make pictures at all: I already sold the Maen, which should arrive the next days and I will directly forward the box to the new owner. One pm and it was done. 

Right now there's only the Sportsman left to act-on and I'm down to these four now:









And it's okay.

Cheers!
Bernd

P.S.: Adding the full pic of the Turtle:


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

;-)


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Sprint Veloce said:


> ;-)
> ...
> ...


Uuuh, the top two are much too blingy for my taste. Are these Rolex?

The next two are nice, but .. you gotta love them all, don't you? ;-)

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Keye Skware (Jun 12, 2014)

Sprint Veloce said:


> ;-)


I have been debating whether or not to get that gold jubilee for my 775. Part of me thinks the Turtle is too much of a tool watch for that bling...but it looks damn good.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Keye Skware said:


> I have been debating whether or not to get that gold jubilee for my 775. Part of me thinks the Turtle is too much of a tool watch for that bling...but it looks damn good.


Well first of all talking about the tool watch aspect: The original Turtles were not offered with a bracelet way back then and to my eye it's obvious that this design would have probably never been done with a bracelet. Mount it on a rubber or anything that builds a strong contrast between the lugs and you see the full funny glory of this case. But please know that I'm very old fashioned when it comes to style, heck, I would never mount a diver on a leather or canvas strap, no matter how awesome it looks.

But once you are fine with a bracelet and on top like the Jubilee style, hey, it's very nice with the Turtle. I had the old Strapcode Super Jubilee last years, this thread has many pictures with it, here's a selection:









































One nice thing with the Jubilee here is the structure on the end-links, so you don't have a blank link between the lugs. However, if I wanted to go for that style again (or kind of), I would probably choose Uncle Seiko's Z199 bracelet (link) Though this one doesn't have a structure on the end-links it is overall a superb vintage style and the strong tapering is very special. It helps pronouncing the Turtle's case. And it has no polished parts!

Regarding the two-tone: It keeps up the golden accents of the SRP775, which is why it visually works and this so consequent that it could have been the default bracelet. It just looks as if it was made for the Turtle. But for me it's much too much. ;-)

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

oldfatherthames said:


> First of big congrats on the many nice pieces! b-)|>
> 
> I get why the green Turtle hits you heavy, it's color scheme is especially nice fo a green watch, very cool. But my biggest WOW goes to your grail. Read on ...
> 
> ...


The 300m quartz tunas like the snnb033/031 are deceptively small on the wrist brother O.
For a 47mm watch they wear more like a 42/44mm watch, truely not much bigger than an SKX, they wear no bigger than the turtle 775 and only 1.5mm taller.
With no traditional extended lugs these things wear small but they have just enough size to have some presence on the wrist, its seriously an event in itself wearing it Bernd, just so unusual, has massive wow factor looking at it as the wearer, to say im smitten is an understatement, ive only ever been this blown away with a watch a few times.
On the 031 with the bracelet theres a bit of hanging of the watch head but nothing more than a turtle, on rubber i dont think youd really have the hang problem.
Ive had a good look at the pics of your wrist, ours are similar flat wrists, you would take a 300m tuna EASY on that wrist and it will look no bigger than the turtle.

Im trying to talk you round as you can see because i want you to get one of these in your hand, they are next level with the best quartz ever made for a diver, high torque, 7 jewels, can be adjusted and tuned, whole movt is made of SS and Ti, its the ducks guts.

Its also just great having a grab and go diver, im loving it.

The hands look fantastic in person, the black date wheels in kanji, double dome, applied logo, best lume in seiko history, these watches pop and are mesmerising on the wrist.

I agree with you the quirkyness of the tunas is unrivalled, it really works on the wrist, it just looks the business.

Ive seen lots of 033's use in the $600us zone on watchrecon, absolute steel for that price, even at the rrp im very impressed.

Dont be shy bro to buy one bro, i think youll be very impressed, mine will be with me for life, non negotiable.


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

I mostly agree with Cobia, but I have to say that I do wear mine a little tighter than I do with my turtle (or used to with my old SKX007)... occaisonally I select the wrong hole on my nato and it slowly but inevitably slides itself off the edge of my wrist.

Whilst I'm keeping it real, I also found I had to switch to bracelet or mesh from the winter to fit it under my normal shirt cuffs, and there are some slimmer shirts it doesn't fit under. But really it's a testament to how much I love mine - those woncy shirts with their more tailored cuffs have just sat in the cupboard since King Tuna came to town :-d

On the plus side though, it's like the design aesthetic and the 'logic' of my previous SKX007 and 6309 Turtle just get taken to the nth degree on my Tuna... even though the hands weren't lifted from the Seiko back catalogue they really match the austere matt printed dial, right down to the matt black ends and matt silver surrounds plus they lift legibility to crazy new heights so I love them.

But even though it's all very functional and capable, the whole package is still very whimsical in a Japanese way... let's face it, the Tuna's protective shroud is an answer to a problem that doesn't really exist, as far as I can tell its primary function is to make you notice at a glance that this thing can take whatever you wanna throw at it and then some.

I thought about adding another Seiko diver and came very close to buying a SBDX017 before I got sidetracked by the EZM3, but I'm not confident that it'd be able to top my Tuna at any rate. I think the plan slowly firming in my mind is to go the opposite direction and _eventually_ add something slimmer and dressier from Omega - most likely a diver like the 2254.50 (safe option for me), or maybe even something further along the spectrum like the 2503.50 Aqua Terra (more serious, possibly too much so for my taste), or the wonderfully wacky blue/white 2503.33 AT (that reference appeals to me for some reason I can't easily explain, but probably not enough for the big premium it commands over the black one).

That way I could enjoy a nice auto Mon-Fri, safe in the knowledge that my ever-ready quartz Tuna is ready to get down and dirty for the weekend b-)

Anyhoo, I've got a while longer to mull it over anyways... I just looked up the cost of lift passes, ski hire etc for my family of five when we visit Chamonix in January and it made my eyes water... that'll be a 2254.50 gone in a week and then some! But hey, there are worse things in life than being a "one watch guy" when that watch happens to be a Tuna :-!


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Hey you, my very awesome Tuna Brothers!

Thank you so much for your passion and encouragement as well as for the details and also for the general considerations! b-)|>

I went a lot back and forth after your posts - again. I was almost there and if there had been a SBBN033 with a brushed (not blasted) shroud, I would have probably already ordered one. I love the silver bezel per se and as it shrinks the dial visually, but I don't see the polished shroud matching a brushed bracelet; found a post from khd on the Tuna thread which confirmed my concerns. 
The SBBN031 is great also and has a potentially nice bracelet, but I'm not sure I want to wear a Tuna on a bracelet at all. I saw that Tuna and Turtle with their bracelets are about the same, so I mounted the bracelet on my 775 today and found confirmed again, that it's on the edge of what I consider comfortable. 
That leaves me with rubber straps, but since I learned how nice canvas is to my skin, I don't want to buy a Tuna with rubber as the main option. As you have surely noticed I tried a slip-thru RAF nylon with my Turtle. Nylon would be an option. My RAF from espritnato doesn't give much comfort to the skin, but as I'm wearing my Turtle not for long periods, I didn't care until now.
I would want to wear a Tuna considerably more often and in search for a solution I have just ordered one of the new 3-ring Zulus that BluShark announced today. (I also wanted to order a Toxic TOUGH shi!t Zuluz, but that's out of stock.) I will see how this feels and if I like it, I could imagine a Tuna on this. Probably, to reduce the height, I would have it modified and stitched to a 2-piece strap.

Talking about the height and dimensions ...

... yeah, I know that I can easily pull off the Tuna and that it will look awesome on my wrist!  
It's just the height that troubles me. I usually wear long-sleeved jumpers and cardigans and often long-sleeved shirts with both. I love how easily the Railmaster and the Sub slip and almost disappear under sleeves. With the A-13A and the Turtle it get's slightly borderline, with the Tuna it will be even more so. Over here summer is always too short and I don't want to wear a watch like a bollard on my wrist for half the year.

The rest is my well known main theme, that I'm wearing my one and the same watch most of the time. It's just for the love of watches that I have too many already. I shouldn't have bought the Gavox as a 4th watch, I surely shouldn't buy the upcoming rerelease of the beautiful Lorier Neptune, but certainly will, and definitely shouldn't think about the Tuna at all. Yet I do, I just like some Seiko divers too much, especially the funny and whimsical ones. ;-)

I just have reduced the stock so bravely and will give it some time. Ah and as you both mentioned the ever-ready grab&go factor, I already have and appreciate it with my A-13A.
Probably I'll get Tuna, maybe I'll get the SBNN033 with the idea to buy a brushed shroud sometime later or I just make love with the 031. Let's see. For now I will wait on the BluShark to see, if I can make friends with other straps than canvas. If I go Tuna, I want to be confident, that there's no compromise already starting with what I will mount it on.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Bernd 

Put the 775 on a super jubilee. There is no substitute for comfort on steel.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Galaga,

on the latter, yep, I love steel bracelets. On the former: Hey, I'm the Godfather of the Jubilee on the 775! I set this board on fire, when I posted pictures of this combi in 2016. :-d
And just 5 post prior to this I showed old pictures with the Jubilee again.

But as I said a thousand times, I love the Turtle's case in it's full presence and this doesn't work with a bracelet. And also it's borderline with the weight then. I'm a strong guy, it's not too much for me, it's just not comfortable anymore.

With a Tuna I don't have the visual issue with a bracelet due to no lugs, but I would have to love it to the extremes to wear it with the added heft of a bracelet.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

I can't believe I'm gonna say this... and someone's surely gonna revoke my WUS account for even going here... but Bernd, I know you and it's either Tuna or Turtle with you, not both!

Here's my thinking... I know the sub rules your wrist Mon through Fri, probably even weekends too when you're out and about on the town and looking good. I think you've mentioned that the A13A gets the fun casual duties (please, not too many details here, discretion is the best part of valour) so the Turtle probably fills the role most folks around here save for their G-shocks... times when you just don't wanna give a **** but due to WIS life you need something on the wrist.

On the plus side straps won't be a problem as a rubber strap is the natural partner of the Tuna and will almost always be appropriate under this use case, the hard-core 7C46 quartz movement will give you ruggedness _and_ everyready convenience, plus it won't step on the toes of your Sub style-wise in the way your gorgeous retro Turtle kind of does.

Of course on the downside the Tuna will be single handedly responsible for the demise of OldFatherThames' famous 775, thereby presaging the end of civilisation, prematurely bringing on the apocalypse and generalised global conflagration, but hey can't have it all, am I right?


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

khd said:


> Here's my thinking...


Thank you, mate, so appreciated! |>

You totally got me and you know also that it is only for one, single reason that I'm attracted to the Tuna and it's this in your words:



khd said:


> ... it's like the design aesthetic and the 'logic' of my previous SKX007 and 6309 Turtle just get taken to the nth degree on my Tuna...


I'm a believer in the soul of Seiko divers and the Tuna is like a Turtle on steroids. It's the James Brown of Seiko divers. Just too much fun to resist.

And this is why this thought ...



khd said:


> ... but Bernd, I know you and it's either Tuna or Turtle with you, not both!


... instantly crossed my mind when I thought about the Tuna. I probably would sell the Turtle as a symbolic ritual, but not for money. I don't need no two Seiko divers the way I do it here. Heck, I even sold the wonderful Railmaster for the same reason, it was just not needed anymore. And probably I'll let the Gavox sometime. 
With the Sub, the A-13A and the Turtle/Tuna all my needs for versatility are complied. Only thing I 'somehow' need is a chic diver with a nice bracelet that I can wear to places where I don't want to take the Sub to. (I take your advice on discretion here!) That's why I see the Lorier Neptune.



khd said:


> Of course on the downside the Tuna will be single handedly responsible for the demise of OldFatherThames' famous 775, thereby presaging the end of civilisation, prematurely bringing on the apocalypse and generalised global conflagration, but hey can't have it all, am I right?


MUAHAHAHA! Yeah, but why not do it again? At least I should find more forgiveness here when I have a Tuna as an alibi next time. :-!

Cheers!
Bernd

P.S.:

Btw, speaking again about the SBDC-hands, my Tuna-dreams experienced a sudden death this morning when I saw this picture: #8484
Note how the end of the minute hand covers the hour hand? I instantly checked pics of the Tuna and found to my utmost relief, that they made that part shorter, maybe as the high-torque movement can easily manange them hands that way.

One thing that brings a tiny tear to my eye is the Prospex logo on the new Tuna's crown. And I saw that they brought it to the SBDX017 also. Are they nuts? ;-)


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

oldfatherthames said:


> Thank you, mate, so appreciated! |>
> 
> You totally got me and you know also that it is only for one, single reason that I'm attracted to the Tuna and it's this in your words:
> 
> ...


Dont worry about the prospex logo on the crown, i felt the same way as you but its not even noticeable on the crown on the wrist.
I was excited to get the s engraved logos on my sumos, once again you cant even notice them.
This whole signed crown thing is truely one of the biggest non issues imo because its just not noticeable imo.

One thing that is noticeable on tunas is they still have the marine master 300m text on the dial which is noticeable.
I dont mind the prospex x but it doesnt beat the MM text.

I reckon if you get one youll want to be keeping the 775, totally different feeling watch and the 775 will fit under cuffs, the tuna might be pushing it on some shirts.
I dont wear business shirts so i cant really cant advise you on that one but i will say the height is one thing that makes the tuna special, when i take it off im missing the extra tiny bit of height, my turtles feel all of a sudden very thin lol.

Theres definitely room for both, the tuna is not a diver that will replace all your others, its a bit to unique for that, its more like the jewel in the crown, the piece you want to wear to impress yourself, mate its truely an event just putting it on, ive never felt like that with another watch.

Check out the earlier model the SBBN013 if youd like a silver bezel and brushed silver sides, that might be the one to look at although i think the newer models with black date wheels, newer hands and sea foam green lume that looks green even in the day, the green lume sets it off, maybe my fav point, but the new and old models both look great.


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Like Cobia said, personally I wouldn't sweat the crown... this pic shows how difficult it is to see in real life:









If anything, I'd be more worried about picking up a Tuna before the Prospex logo finds it's way on to the dial like it has with the new MM300... I missed the boat on that one (whilst distracted by that damn EZM3) and now used SBDX017s sell for silly money :-(


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Hey buddies, thanks again! b-)

On the Prospex crown it was more a general indignation about Seiko stamping every diver Prospex. It wouldn't keep me from getting a Tuna of course, but I sure love these nice details like the crown on my Sub's crown or the airfoil on the A-13A's crown.

Thx for the warning about Prospex making it to the dial someday too, I didn't have this on my mind, but now I do! Red alert! ;-)

Yeah, I so well know how a Tuna is no Turtle, but in the Casio-way khd mentioned the Tuna would replace my Turtle more or less. But honestly the fate of my Turtle is just a non-issue for me when considering a Tuna. And how could I ever sell my Turtle, I mean just for the sake of this thread serving as as a place we old fellows can meet for our occasional fireside chats.

Now after heavily checking pictures of 'the Tuna' for a week I'm leaning to the 031 (lume!) or 015 (hands!). In both cases it's also because of their bracelets. I like the clean look of the 015's Oyster-style, this I also imagined on the 033, but I think the polished shroud is no fine match for a brushed bracelet. 
An Oyster (from Uncle Seiko e.g.) would still be an option for me with the 031, though I must say I always really liked this Marinemaster bracelet with the SBDX001, so I would want to start with that.

Yet visually I think a rubber or strap will be great. I have no problems with rubbers in the summertime, but under sleeves I have. With the Turtle this was never an issue, I never wore it as y daily companion. But as I said, I would want to wear the Tuna much more often and you can't help me here: My main gripe is comfort on the wrist and I'm speaking of the watch interacting with a strap no matter how I dress. So I will wait on the new Zulu from BluShark and see how I like it with the Turtle.

You always knew I was complicated, right? :-d

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Meanwhile ... diggin' my Turtle:









Have a great weekend everyone!
Bernd


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

This morning the new 3-ring-single-pass Zulustraps from BluShark finally arrived and after having worn one with my Turtle the whole day, I really like them. If interested, I left a review on their website: https://www.blusharkstraps.com/products/3-ring-black

Here it is:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

dang, i wish they actually had that black w/ black stripe in nato hardware! =)

that on Zulu still looks great, i just don't buy Zulus anymore...


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Hey, mate!

Btw, thank you for dropping by ever since this thread started! :-!

Yep, it's really nice. When I got the newsletter it was an instant wow for me. I still have some 'tunatic' thoughts, so I would wish, they did this one also in some dark sand or in a nice brown, but probably I will have to modify a nice Nato someday to get a single-pass strap in such a colour. ;-)

Another picture:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

I’m going to order one Bernd. Looks great.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

For your SBDC053? b-)


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

The 775. I have a black waffle for The SBDC053 and a toxic nato.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Galaga said:


> The 775. I have a black waffle for The SBDC053 and a toxic nato.


Ah, 775! This should look great together! 

Just in case you shouldn't be aware of this: You need to be fine with the strap bending from the springbar without the second layer that a Nato has. Depending on how loose you wear that strap and/or how small your wrist is, there can be more or less pronounced visual gap between your wrist and that area where the strap leaves the springbar. A Nato-buddy of mine dislikes this. Just imagine your Turtle on your Toxic without the bottom layer.

Cheers!
Bernd

P.S.: Here's to give the idea (a different strap, but also one layer):


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

I did a thing......









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Dec1968 said:


> I did a thing......


Hey David!

Yeah, indeed, you really did a thing! I saw your new Turtle some days ago already, so welcome back to the club! 

And what a huge step upwards from your other watches with that Seamaster, this is so cool! I bet you feel it was worthwhile going that route! b-)|>

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

oldfatherthames said:


> Hey David!
> 
> Yeah, indeed, you really did a thing! I saw your new Turtle some days ago already, so welcome back to the club!
> 
> ...


Glad to be back.

I love both of these watches. I've trimmed my collection down considerably and removed nearly all homage watches from my collection. Feels good. I've wanted this Omega since they came out. I love it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> I did a thing......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mate that 2254.50 is awesome... love it!



oldfatherthames said:


> Hey, mate!
> 
> Btw, thank you for dropping by ever since this thread started! :-!
> 
> ...


Very cool strap Bernd, if I didn't already have the Haveston on my Tuna I'd probably get one.

I also get what you mean re the nato gap but can't say it has ever worried me... I don't know about you but I like the rough utilitarian aspect of a nylon strap on a diver or a pilot watch, not giving a **** how it looks is part of the charm


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

oldfatherthames said:


> This morning the new 3-ring-single-pass Zulustraps from BluShark finally arrived and after having worn one with my Turtle the whole day, I really like them. If interested, I left a review on their website: https://www.blusharkstraps.com/products/3-ring-black
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> ...


Very nice brother, looks great.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Dec1968 said:


> Glad to be back.


b-)|>



Dec1968 said:


> I love both of these watches. I've trimmed my collection down considerably and removed nearly all homage watches from my collection.


Bravo! I think concentrating on cool and essential watches is just the thing, no matter how premium. David, it's been a long time since we've met here, but at times I thought of you and many weeks ago I remembered you are on Instagram and had a look. It was these hommage watches I meant when I spoke about _'your other watches'_. ;-)



Dec1968 said:


> I've wanted this Omega since they came out. I love it.


You surely haven't followed this thread, but often khd & I talked about these old gen Seamasters here as they are way cooler than the newer ones.



khd said:


> Mate that 2254.50 is awesome... love it!


Hahaha, as soon as I saw his picture I thought of you! :-!



khd said:


> Very cool strap Bernd, if I didn't already have the Haveston on my Tuna I'd probably get one.
> 
> I also get what you mean re the nato gap but can't say it has ever worried me... I don't know about you but I like the rough utilitarian aspect of a nylon strap on a diver or a pilot watch, not giving a **** how it looks is part of the charm


Well, essentially my wrist turns into a human cockpit every time I mount the A-13A, so I'm always in for some heroic veteran impression and my military vintage canvas straps totally seal the gig. So, yeah, love 'the look' too and don't care about the slight gap, just thought I should mention it.



timetellinnoob said:


> that on Zulu still looks great, i just don't buy Zulus anymore...





Cobia said:


> Very nice brother, looks great.


Thx, man! Yeah and it's great for two reasons: First, I already enjoy and wear my Turtle in the long-sleeve season more than before, and second, it gives me assurance that I will be fine with a Tuna should I go there and should I not love the bracelet. Because of the bracelet I was leaning towards the SBNN031 lately, but now I can imagine going for the 033 again. However, just thoughts.

However, in a perfect world this Zulustrap would have classic keepers, I'm not a fan of the Zulu-rings. I have already ordered some Nato straps from Timefactors. Love their look and it is said, that they are much better than is to be expected from the price. Of course I will modify them and remove the second layer. :-d

Good thing is they come from UK, so no waiting on the customs this time and they'll arrive soon.









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

My friends,

all this Tuna-talk lately was driving me c-r-a-z-y! o|

So I had to make my mind clear and it was just too many things not really working for me: Too huge, too bulky, I already have a Quartz and honestly, one Seiko diver is enough! So, no. No Tuna.

Instead I modded my Turtle a bit:









How do you like it?

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

oldfatherthames said:


> My friends,
> 
> all this Tuna-talk lately was driving me c-r-a-z-y!
> 
> ...


"Turtle mod" hey? ?

Whatever helps you sleep at night my friend ?

Honestly though the Tuna is one of those wonderfully weird things that can be hard to rationalise but it just sings in person. I think it's the exact opposite to my ill fated Sinn EZM3... that thing ticked so many of my usual boxes but the overall package just felt flat to me.

Anyway I think you'll enjoy it, and on a selfish note I'm really glad you got a Tuna coz now we get some quality Tuna pics to enjoy haha


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

oldfatherthames said:


> My friends,
> 
> all this Tuna-talk lately was driving me c-r-a-z-y! o|
> 
> ...


BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!!!!!!!

Seriously huge congrats, is it in your hot little hands yet bro?

Great choice, i reckon youre going to love it bro, im excited for you!


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

khd said:


> "Turtle mod" hey? &#55358;&#56596;
> 
> Whatever helps you sleep at night my friend &#55357;&#56859;
> 
> ...


Haha, good call, im seriously looking forward to the pics.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

khd said:


> "Turtle mod" hey? ��
> 
> Whatever helps you sleep at night my friend ��


Hehehe! 



Cobia said:


> Seriously huge congrats, is it in your hot little hands yet bro?


No, it's still on my wrist. :-d



khd said:


> Honestly though the Tuna is one of those wonderfully weird things that can be hard to rationalise but it just sings in person ...
> 
> Anyway I think you'll enjoy it, ...





Cobia said:


> BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!!!!!!!
> 
> Seriously huge congrats, ...
> 
> Great choice, i reckon youre going to love it bro, im excited for you!


Hey you Tuna-Gangsters! :-!

Thank you! Oh, yeah, it really sings and I'm already in love. I mean, for a civil guy with no diving helmet on, that thing is so grotesque and funny that you just have to love it, right? 
But it's also stunningly impressive and beautiful, I wasn't expecting that. It hit me like a sledgehammer, when I opened the box with the bracelet still sealed! Just the watch alone is in another sphere than my Turtle or my Sumo was. I knew it would be 'more' with the Tuna, but not this much. And the beauty: All the reflective, polished details - the surface where the shroud is cut-out and the crown and the screws and the lovely dinky mini-feet (seriously, you can't call them lugs) and especially the glossy bezel insert ... all these framed by the brushed bezel grip and the brushed shroud - I really would like to meet the designer and thank him for the love he put into this!
Btw, really so like the hands, more than I thought I would and the black date and the mellow tints the potentially always charged lume does against the dial. Bezel action is superb and talking about alignment, my Tuna is spot-on in every detail. What it makes it a total keeper is the pure, no-frame-no-bling indices! I probably wouldn't have bought it otherwise, but I surely would have sold it in the same second, if it had enclosures that were blinding me.

Some day soon I will finally deflower the bracelet. I first wanted to get a feeling how I would like the Tuna at all and then with the Zulu (aka with a nylon), because with the bracelet still wrapped, resale would be a no-loss thing, but those thoughts are gone now. Ah, and one my flat wrist's size the Tuna doesn't move noticeably different than the Turtle, no matter how slackly or tight I wear the strap. Top!

I'm a fan! Yesterday, the first morning after, I put it on and had so much action at work, that I forgot about it for some time. When I later raised my slong sleeve I was amazed by it's splendid beauty. It was this very second of rapture that I knew we will be partners. b-)|>

So my bros, thanks from the heart again for your encouragement! I went to my tea-guy today and he has nice paper bags, which I used for a quick, next picture:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

oldfatherthames said:


> Hehehe!
> 
> No, it's still on my wrist. :-d
> 
> ...


Im SOOOO Happy you like it brother, i had the exact same experience opening mine, totally mesmerised, all of my doubts faded away and i fell in love with this industrial toolish beast.

Its got its own special charm thats hard to understand until you have the time to get it in hand and study its beauty, they just nailed it with this watch, its an event wearing it, puts a big smile on the face every time.

I think my fav bits are,

The sea foam green lume which gives it a really nice dive feel, i love the tint of this lume when not lit up, its a huge plus, and with the smaller lume plots on these new ones it really pops.
Im with you, these lume plots are a better scale than the older ones with the crop circles, they were too big and crowded the dial imo.
Lots of people prefered the old lume plots, i dont, i reckon these latest ones are simpler and look more in proportion with the dial, the green looks better than the white too imo.

The black date wheels look a lot better than white, just looks better an all black dial, and the kanji symbols top it off, ive always got mine set to kanji, just gives it that authentic Japanese look, looks super cool.

The double dome crystal looks freaking great, suits the watch so much, i was worried it might be too domed but it looks perfect, just couldnt imagine this watch with a flat crystal..
The more watches i get with domed crystals the more i think domes add a bit of charm on the right watch.

Hands look great, they are very legible and suit the overall design, they pop n just look right even though i loved the old hands.

The ceramic bezel pops too.

Very cool raised seiko logo

The classic marine master 300m text on the dial looks the bomb, who knows why they got rid of that, not a good move from Seiko.

The overall design smacks of quality and uniqueness, the latter being a big part of why ive always been attracted to this watch, its just so unique in a good way, so different in design but brilliant.

Often off beat designs in watches can feel a bit cold in hand, this is the opposite, it feels warm like an old friend.

Its a real pleasure to have a very robust, pick up and go diver too, quartz has some advantages at times, its just handy.

Your post got me all pumped again lol, so happy you like it bro, i love your expression in your posts brother, i was right there with you opening your tuna reading your post lol.

I'll go against popular opinion and say just about everything they did on this newer model makes it look better in the flesh, it just works.
Yet to get an old 015 bracelet in my hand to see if its better though, the old bracelet looks a bit thicker which i like.
Dont get me wrong i love the old model too and would be chuffed to wear it but this new model looks fantastic.

Its watches like this that take a bit of courage to buy, like the Omega Ploprof that can be extra special when you open the box if you gel with it.
Real talking points on the wrist

Looking forward to the brilliant pics, are we going to get a special tuna pics thread like this one?

LOL im pumped you actually got one, super excited for you bro, ive got mine on as i type.

Id be lying if i was to say i havnt thought of buying a used older model too lol, but id go a SS bezel this time so id have both types.

Maybe even another newer model with the polished shroud and SS, thats how much im liking my 031.

Doubt id like it more than our black bezel model but might be a nice change, super cool watches.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Forgot to say bro, id sit on the bracelet and not move it for a while if i were you.
Ive a sneaking suspicion that youll want to come back to the stock bracelet at a later point to have the whole stock 031 feel.
Its an interesting bracelet with the longer links, exactly the same as they use now on the MM, the clasp is thick but good, the Ti ratchet is a nice little bonus for hot days where your wrist swells a bit, and it looks pretty good on the watch.
Worth over $200us by itself, ive a feeling you might want to use it down the track?


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

Welcome to the tuna cult Bernd!
"Grotesque magic" describes it pretty well.
I agree with Cobia I would keep that bracelet and monkey around with it. If you can get those long links dialed in to your wrist it keeps it pretty static.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

khd said:


> I can't believe I'm gonna say this... and someone's surely gonna revoke my WUS account for even going here... but Bernd, I know you and it's either Tuna or Turtle with you, not both!
> 
> Here's my thinking... I know the sub rules your wrist Mon through Fri, probably even weekends too when you're out and about on the town and looking good. I think you've mentioned that the A13A gets the fun casual duties (please, not too many details here, discretion is the best part of valour) so the Turtle probably fills the role most folks around here save for their G-shocks... times when you just don't wanna give a **** but due to WIS life you need something on the wrist.
> 
> ...


Im not so sure bro K, i recon both the turtle and tuna are different enough to keep both.
Both iconic seiko designs, i like the idea of having at least one of all the iconic seiko designs in a collection.

I know Bernd is fairly minimalistic in his collection but theres definitely room for a cushion case and shrouded diver, also the 775 isnt worth much, almost not worth letting go of.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Forgot to ask, Bernd did you find the voucher for your first battery change for free in the back of the warranty or instructions?

Theres a voucher in there that will come in very handy bro, i nearly missed it.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

nolte said:


> Welcome to the tuna cult Bernd!
> "Grotesque magic" describes it pretty well.


Thank you! 

Yeah, all Tunas have the magic, I also enjoyed your pictures of your SBBN007 on the Tuna thread! |>



Cobia said:


> Forgot to say bro, id sit on the bracelet and not move it for a while if i were you.
> Ive a sneaking suspicion that youll want to come back to the stock bracelet at a later point to have the whole stock 031 feel.
> Its an interesting bracelet with the longer links, exactly the same as they use now on the MM, the clasp is thick but good, the Ti ratchet is a nice little bonus for hot days where your wrist swells a bit, and it looks pretty good on the watch.
> Worth over $200us by itself, ive a feeling you might want to use it down the track?





nolte said:


> I agree with Cobia I would keep that bracelet and monkey around with it. If you can get those long links dialed in to your wrist it keeps it pretty static.


Ah, no, no, no, I never tear apart full sets. When I spoke about the resale value with the bracelet still sealed, I meant the whole package. Of course I was sure I'd like the Tuna, but had I been not so happy, I would have left it mostly 'as new' to resell it easily.
It was especially the bracelet included with the SBBN031 that made me consider this Tuna. And also that I don't see a bracelet, that matches the polished case of the SBBN033. All things have to match for me and in fact I wish I will like how the Tuna wears with the bracelet, but this is more about the comfort on the wrist. Visually I really like this bracelet with the 031.



Cobia said:


> Im not so sure bro K, i recon both the turtle and tuna are different enough to keep both.
> Both iconic seiko designs, i like the idea of having at least one of all the iconic seiko designs in a collection.
> 
> I know Bernd is fairly minimalistic in his collection but theres definitely room for a cushion case and shrouded diver, also the 775 isnt worth much, almost not worth letting go of.


Which is why I stated earlier on that I will keep the Turtle anyway. The return are just not compensating for the lovely watch and while I would agree that for folks who are more collectors than me there's place for both, over here the Turtle will still be my choice for the tougher occasions. I don't expect the Tuna to replace the Turtle in the function as a beater. In fact have the feeling that the Tuna will be stealing wrist time from my Sub. The A-13A is a conscious choice I make, the Tuna seems to be a force that I have to obey. ;-)



Cobia said:


> Forgot to ask, Bernd did you find the voucher for your first battery change for free in the back of the warranty or instructions?
> 
> Theres a voucher in there that will come in very handy bro, i nearly missed it.


Yep, it's a brand-new full set and all is there including the voucher. But it states that I would get back to my dealer, which is a bit far you know, and that it's only valid in Japan. In 5-7 years I will check, if the Seiko Service over here, wants to act in that spirit, but I don't really care.



Cobia said:


> I think my fav bits are,
> ..
> ...
> ....


BRUAHAHAHA! Bro, your list of fav bits reads like an annotated enumeration of all parts the Tuna is made of. Some very serious love here! :-!

And I agree with all. Btw, the raised logo and ring with the indices are magic: They are almost not noticeable, but they add depth to the dial. Superb!



Cobia said:


> The ceramic bezel pops too.


Is it definitely ceramic? I could only find one user review which said so, while mostly the statements is SS or polished. If it's SS then it must be painted or coated and then polished.



Cobia said:


> Im SOOOO Happy you like it brother, i had the exact same experience opening mine, totally mesmerised, all of my doubts faded away and i fell in love with this industrial toolish beast.
> ...
> 
> Your post got me all pumped again lol, so happy you like it bro, i love your expression in your posts brother, i was right there with you opening your tuna reading your post lol.
> ...


Mate, thank you so much! 

No, no new thread. I will post also Turtle pics as well as Tuna pics here. I'll be joining the official Tuna thread soon and surely share pics there more than I did on the Turtle thread, which just ran so fast, that I lost track and kept most of the stuff here. 
Also I like the idea that we old friends occasionally meet here at our special fireplace instead of encounter somewhere on WUS.



Cobia said:


> Id be lying if i was to say i havnt thought of buying a used older model too lol, but id go a SS bezel this time so id have both types.
> 
> Maybe even another newer model with the polished shroud and SS, thats how much im liking my 031.
> 
> Doubt id like it more than our black bezel model but might be a nice change, super cool watches.


Hehe! Well, had I known before how nice the Tuna wears on a strap, I probably would have had a harder time to decide between 031 and 033. Side by side the 033 is so precious, but our black Tuna is totally bad ass and so sharp - I'm fine! And I surely will not buy a second Tuna. ;-)



Cobia said:


> The classic marine master 300m text on the dial looks the bomb, ...


Since you mentioned it:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

And now this:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

Congratulations on your Tuna!! It’s a very special piece isn’t it


----------



## Lee_K (Jan 20, 2016)

Definitely not a ceramic bezel insert on the SBBN03x Tunas. Just plain ol' aluminum with a lacquer finish.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

PYLTN said:


> Congratulations on your Tuna!! It's a very special piece isn't it


So special! :-!

Now that I have it I had to smile and remember what was stated in the GMT Minus Five-review, that "only Seiko could make a watch like this". I think the Tuna is just the most eccentric Seiko diver. I'm on fire!

Thank you for dropping by over from your superb review of this, the same Tuna: Seiko SBBN031 Review I thought it was more polite to refer to here instead of posting my pictures in your review.



Lee_K said:


> Definitely not a ceramic bezel insert on the SBBN03x Tunas. Just plain ol' aluminum with a lacquer finish.


Ah, you have discovered my question in the sea of praise above! |>

Thx, yeah, that was what I already assumed!

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Lee_K said:


> Definitely not a ceramic bezel insert on the SBBN03x Tunas. Just plain ol' aluminum with a lacquer finish.


Where did you get this info from Lee?

Im just wondering about the very crisp grooves for the numbers on the insert, would be hard to get that effect if it was coated alloy, if its coated alloy its an amazing job.
Definitely more than just a lacquer finish, if it was it would be pealing off old models, may be coated with a very hard plastic.

I keep hearing ceramic mentioned, it certainly looks ceramic.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

oldfatherthames said:


> And now this:
> 
> View attachment 13635297
> 
> ...


Doesnt look big on you at all here, very deceptive size wise this watch, looks even smaller without the bracelet, looks an absolute perfect size for you bro.
I checked out plenty of your wrist shots before i hyped it up to you, knew it would fit you well .
Im pumped that your pumped my friend, its great to share in the excitement of others.

Long live the Tuna clan!

If i can just get brother Galaga and brother Jimmy to come round to the tuna allure, they arnt there YET.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Who here in this thread has an Aevig Huldra and a Turtle?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lee_K (Jan 20, 2016)

Cobia said:


> Where did you get this info from Lee?
> I keep hearing ceramic mentioned, it certainly looks ceramic.


I agree, it does look a bit like ceramic but on the 300 meter Tunas it is aluminum (or maybe stainless steel) with a lacquer overcoat. There is a thread in the Seiko & Citizen Watch Forum on The Watch Site that describes the removal of the bezel insert, but I can't find it because search won't work for me since I'm not a member. But I do remember reading a thread about it -- the user had scratched his bezel and ordered a replacement from a watchmaker that had access to Seiko's spare parts. He showed pictures of the insert and how it was a metal with a lacquer coating. Since Seiko is using lacquer coatings over aluminum inserts in the new SBC051/3 and SBDC061/3 watches, a reasonable assumption is that the 300 meter Tunas use the same.

Here's a picture of my SBBN035 Ninja Tuna and it shows how smooth the insert is. All the divers with ceramic bezels that I've owned have had engraved numbers and markers. The one exception is Steinhart's ceramic bezel with the disappearing silver markings on it.


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

I've seen an SBBN035 that's had it's bezel insert bead blasted to matte it up. I'm not sure what the finish is relative to the other inserts but it's not my understanding that they are ceramic.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Lee_K said:


> I agree, it does look a bit like ceramic but on the 300 meter Tunas it is aluminum (or maybe stainless steel) with a lacquer overcoat. There is a thread in the Seiko & Citizen Watch Forum on The Watch Site that describes the removal of the bezel insert, but I can't find it because search won't work for me since I'm not a member. But I do remember reading a thread about it -- the user had scratched his bezel and ordered a replacement from a watchmaker that had access to Seiko's spare parts. He showed pictures of the insert and how it was a metal with a lacquer coating. Since Seiko is using lacquer coatings over aluminum inserts in the new SBC051/3 and SBDC061/3 watches, a reasonable assumption is that the 300 meter Tunas use the same.
> 
> Here's a picture of my SBBN035 Ninja Tuna and it shows how smooth the insert is. All the divers with ceramic bezels that I've owned have had engraved numbers and markers. The one exception is Steinhart's ceramic bezel with the disappearing silver markings on it.
> 
> View attachment 13636117


Thanks Lee, that clears that up then.


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

I see new photos from Bernd I upvote... 

Congrats on your new acquisition, Bernd!
Looking forward to more short-tele wristshots of your new Seiko! Also eager for seeing some comparison shots to your Sub.

This is as quirky a Seiko-design as it can get. 

How do you feel about the short lugs?

A pity that Seiko opted for a polished shroud for the SBBN033.


Cheers


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Dec1968 said:


> Who here in this thread has an Aevig Huldra and a Turtle?


What's the background? Probably I can find something on uhrforum regarding this.



Cobia said:


> Doesnt look big on you at all here, very deceptive size wise this watch, looks even smaller without the bracelet, looks an absolute perfect size for you bro.


Oh, come on! It looks like a women's watch on my wrist. 



Cobia said:


> I checked out plenty of your wrist shots before i hyped it up to you, knew it would fit you well .


You tasmanian devil! :-!



Cobia said:


> Long live the Tuna clan!
> 
> If i can just get brother Galaga and brother Jimmy to come round to the tuna allure, they arnt there YET.


Yeah! Regarding Galaga, tell him he should sell his horrible, horrible PO. He could get two of these Tunas and with already one he would be travelling cool. Huge improvement! :-d



lipschitz said:


> Congrats on your new acquisition, Bernd!


Ah, another veteran of this thread stopping by - nice to see you again! b-)|>



lipschitz said:


> Looking forward to more short-tele wristshots of your new Seiko! Also eager for seeing some comparison shots to your Sub.


Wird gemacht! ;-)

It will take some days. Yesterday I mounted the bracelet, which will be nice for not only comparison pictures. Right now I'm checking how I will like the Tuna with the bracelet. I have an idea, but I want to wear it for some days to get used to it.



lipschitz said:


> This is as quirky a Seiko-design as it can get.


I think it's the undefeated champion of crankiness!



lipschitz said:


> How do you feel about the short lugs?


I love these mini-feet on this huge body! It wouldn't be called a Tuna without these anyway, but you know what these remind me of?

This:








(©wdr.de)



Maybe I'll pet name my Tuna 'Ottifant'.



lipschitz said:


> A pity that Seiko opted for a polished shroud for the SBBN033.


I had the same thought initially, I'm not so sure about it now. The brushed, coarse structure of the 033's bezel works beautiful against the polished shroud, you have a visual contrast that just works™!
Somehow it's a bit like the glossy bezel of the 031 against it's brushed shroud, but as it's black, the color already gives a contrast. With the 033, the bezel and shroud tone in tone sharing a similar structure - I can imagine it could fell too flat.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

oldfatherthames said:


> What's the background? Probably I can find something on uhrforum regarding this.
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


I just picked one up and it's on the way. 
























It's a 42mm case with 46mm L2L measurements. I'll post side by side pics of this and the Turtle.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Dec1968 said:


> I just picked one up and it's on the way.
> 
> ...
> 
> It's a 42mm case with 46mm L2L measurements. I'll post side by side pics of this and the Turtle.


Very nice! I noticed this model and every time I see a new watch from Aevig I pause for a moment to have a look as they always have special and original designs. b-)

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

*BAM!* 

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Congrats Bernd on the mod. It looks factory. 
Earlier this year I bought both the 31 and the 33 because I couldn't decide. Ended up selling the 31 and kept the 33. Now my son has confiscated it so I'm once again tunaless.

Gotta fix that.

Memories, memories...

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

oldfatherthames said:


> View attachment 13642351
> 
> 
> *BAM!*
> ...


BOOM!!! Something about this watch i like on the bracelet, havnt taken my bracelet off yet.

How you liking it on the steel?


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Palmettoman said:


> Congrats Bernd on the mod. It looks factory.


Hehehe, thank you! |>



Palmettoman said:


> Earlier this year I bought both the 31 and the 33 because I couldn't decide. Ended up selling the 31 and kept the 33. Now my son has confiscated it so I'm once again tunaless.
> 
> Gotta fix that.


Ey, you and me, you know ... you have a Sub - me too, a Turtle - me too, we meet on the A-13A thread and now your Tuna story! :-!



Palmettoman said:


> Memories, memories...
> ...
> ...


Beautiful and ah, the 033! It has a different wow, more baroque in a pretty way. On straps only I still don't know, which one I would have preferred.



Cobia said:


> BOOM!!! Something about this watch i like on the bracelet, havnt taken my bracelet off yet.
> 
> How you liking it on the steel?


Hmmm. ;-)

I like the bracelet itself. Just like the watch there's better finish here than with the bracelets of my Turtle or my (ex-)Sumo. Some folks stated it would feel too thin and uncomfortable on the wrist, which I cannot follow for me. It mechanically wears nice and here it helps that it tapers to 18 mm instead of only 20 mm like the Turtle's bracelet. I always thought that it was a stupid decision for the Turtle bracelet as the tapering is hardly noticeable and it looks ungraceful. Much more elegance with the Tuna's bracelet.

And I think it's a great match. The long links tapering point away from the watch like a street that runs towards into the distcance and they are smooth and quiet due to the long surface. A President, Endmill or Jubilee are too busy in my eyes with the Tuna, if I had to go with a 3rd party bracelet I would probably opt for Uncle Seiko's Oyster, on the other hand that could be too flat. The default bracelet is a bit Oyster-style and the thin polished parts are nice, though I normally don't like these. So after three days with the bracelet on, I see the default bracelet as the best option.

Overall I like it on the bracelet. Not like the Turtle which get's almost ruined with a bracelet in my eyes, the mini feet isolate the Tuna's case and in addition it's finish and pop make it outshine any bracelet. It's still a Tuna!

But: It-doesn't-really-rock. I see form follows function as a cause for the case, but not as a reason for the mini lugs. I want to say that this design was meant exactly that way - to be worn with a rubber (or strap). I imagine the first day some 40 years ago, when the someone at Seiko put a bracelet on the Tuna and the designers were totally facepalming. :-d

Sorry for the slight hyperbolic joke, it's not that bad, it's quite good, but for me it's: Tuna + strap = sex!

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

lipschitz said:


> Also eager for seeing some comparison shots to your Sub.


I thought about this and how I should do it this time and I think it would be pointless to show them just as objects side by side. The Tuna would look absurdly gigantic because there's nothing to relate to except for the smaller watch next to it. The Tuna is 48mm at the bottom of the shroud and something like 43 at it's top and 41 around the bezel. The Sub is 39,5 mm there and the bezel slightly protrudes the case. It just makes no sense.

Instead I want to show them in context - on the wrist, which is far more telling. The angle is not the same, but the distance to the camera is, so these pics provide a good idea how these compare on the wrist. Mine is 7,1'':

















(Please don't compare reflections and draw any conclusion about sapphire vs hardlex as the horizontal angle is slightly different and with the bright midday sun the angle is critical. And the Tuna has a domed crystal on top. I also have a shot from this session, where the dial of the Sub is totally lost in reflection.)

And here are two pictures to show how much smaller the Tuna wears on a strap:

















Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

oldfatherthames said:


> I thought about this and how I should do it this time and I think it would be pointless to show them just as objects side by side. The Tuna would look absurdly gigantic because there's nothing to relate to except for the smaller watch next to it. The Tuna is 48mm at the bottom of the shroud and something like 43 at it's top and 41 around the bezel. The Sub is 39,5 mm there and the bezel slightly protrudes the case. It just makes no sense.
> 
> Instead I want to show them in context - on the wrist, which is far more telling. The angle is not the same, but the distance to the camera is, so these pics provide a good idea how these compare on the wrist. Mine is 7,1'':
> 
> ...


lol c'mon give us a side by side.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Cobia said:


> lol c'mon give us a side by side.


Imagine walking the lowlands and then you see a mountain. There you go! 

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Elarock (Dec 28, 2013)

I've had my 775 since new and really love it..but it just doesn't get worn much unfortunately. Lovely to look at, but just sits in my box. I'm sure that's happened to nearly everyone with one or more of their pieces. I suppose it's always been a bit big for me. My go-to beater is my 38mm SKX013 these days. I'm thinking I need to move on from it so someone else can enjoy it. What do you guys think?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Elarock said:


> I've had my 775 since new and really love it..but it just doesn't get worn much unfortunately. Lovely to look at, but just sits in my box. I'm sure that's happened to nearly everyone with one or more of their pieces. I suppose it's always been a bit big for me. My go-to beater is my 38mm SKX013 these days. I'm thinking I need to move on from it so someone else can enjoy it. What do you guys think?
> ...


Well, except for the color and the special charme of the Turtle's shape these watches have a very similar overall style. But you always opt for the considerably smaller one, so it looks like the Turtle is obviously what you already stated: A bit too big.

So, yeah, then I would sell the 775.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

lipschitz said:


> Also eager for seeing some comparison shots to your Sub.


Part 2, profiles:

































Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Elarock said:


> I've had my 775 since new and really love it..but it just doesn't get worn much unfortunately. Lovely to look at, but just sits in my box. I'm sure that's happened to nearly everyone with one or more of their pieces. I suppose it's always been a bit big for me. My go-to beater is my 38mm SKX013 these days. I'm thinking I need to move on from it so someone else can enjoy it. What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great on you, i dont think its worth selling cheap classics like this, you will probably come back to this.
Cant imagine how a tiny 013 would look better on you, maybe on your wife 
Keep this, the $200 odd youll get back isnt enough to make a difference too much, its too nice top sell for market value, seriously looks good on you, why dont you like it?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Nice pics of the Tuna and Sub. Really appreciate the different angles. Great looking watches.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Cobia said:


> Looks great on you, i dont think its worth selling cheap classics like this, you will probably come back to this.
> Cant imagine how a tiny 013 would look better on you, maybe on your wife
> Keep this, the $200 odd youll get back isnt enough to make a difference too much, its too nice top sell for market value, seriously looks good on you, why dont you like it?


I agree with Bro C. The turtle looks great on your wrist.


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

Cobia said:


> Looks great on you, i dont think its worth selling cheap classics like this, you will probably come back to this.
> Cant imagine how a tiny 013 would look better on you, maybe on your wife
> Keep this, the $200 odd youll get back isnt enough to make a difference too much, its too nice top sell for market value, seriously looks good on you, why dont you like it?


Agreed. I'd keep it as well. Sometimes watches sit in my watch box for months on end and I begin to wonder what the point is in keeping them. Then out of the blue I get the urge to put them on and it's almost like enjoying a new watch all over again.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Cobia said:


> Looks great on you, i dont think its worth selling cheap classics like this, you will probably come back to this.
> Cant imagine how a tiny 013 would look better on you, maybe on your wife
> Keep this, the $200 odd youll get back isnt enough to make a difference too much, its too nice top sell for market value, seriously looks good on you, why dont you like it?





rjohnson56 said:


> I agree with Bro C. The turtle looks great on your wrist.





PYLTN said:


> Agreed. I'd keep it as well. Sometimes watches sit in my watch box for months on end and I begin to wonder what the point is in keeping them. Then out of the blue I get the urge to put them on and it's almost like enjoying a new watch all over again.


*@Elarock*, I absolutely agree with all these points made! I probably should have worded my reply clearer: "_Looks like it's too big for you_" was only referring to you totally preferring the small SKX013. Of course the SRP is in no way a mismatch on your wrist, it looks as if it belongs there. b-)

But as you didn't wear it for almost three years now or for a time that we can consider really long and wrote you suppose it's too big for you, my understanding is, that your reality is just that.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

_"Bah-da bah-da-da-da ... Sunday, Sunday, so good to me"_ 









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## sammyl1000 (Nov 27, 2015)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 13665287


Great photo. Wish I had that over my 777.


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

oldfatherthames said:


> _"Bah-da bah-da-da-da ... Sunday, Sunday, so good to me"_
> 
> View attachment 13649957
> 
> ...


Snap!


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

timetellinnoob said:


> ...


Haha, mate, after years of looking at your 775's supersexy black date I finally have a black date too! :-!



PYLTN said:


> Snap!
> 
> ...


Wonderful! Seeing it on your wrist, it looks like it just belongs there! b-)

Happy - black - Seiko Sunday everyone!









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

look at some more!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Bernd 

After looking at the 775 I now know why I chose it over the 777. Besides the gilt and bezel I think the 775 gives a better contrast to the chapter ring markings and the seconds markings on the dial. 

When they are all white the markings on the bezel, chapter ring and dial make the watch look too busy and are not as subtle as they are on the 775.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Bernd
> 
> After looking at the 775 I now know why I chose it over the 777. Besides the gilt and bezel I think the 775 gives a better contrast to the chapter ring markings and the seconds markings on the dial.
> 
> When they are all white the markings on the bezel, chapter ring and dial make the watch look too busy and are not as subtle as they are on the 775.


Cant believe you didnt comment and congratulate him on his new tuna lol, i know you dont like them lol but thats below the belt.
Youll come round to them one day.

I lend you mine, you wont be able to take it off the wrist, i bet, you'll be fully converted.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

oldfatherthames said:


> Haha, mate, after years of looking at your 775's supersexy black date I finally have a black date too! :-!
> 
> Wonderful! Seeing it on your wrist, it looks like it just belongs there! b-)
> 
> ...


I just felt a tingle in my loins looking at this picture, seriously, im not kidding.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Cant believe you didnt comment and congratulate him on his new tuna lol, i know you dont like them lol but thats below the belt.
> Youll come round to them one day.
> 
> I lend you mine, you wont be able to take it off the wrist, i bet, you'll be fully converted.


Didn't you order 3? Just give me one.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Still one of the best gilt divers money can buy.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Didn't you order 3? Just give me one.


Lol, no i only got one, but i got a green and black sumos at the same time which i really like.
You can use those too, but you might need a bit more meat on the wrist 
Was my best year ever for watches this year, still basking on the afterglow of those, they feel so fresh still, will be a while before i buy another watch, still appreciating these. Cant see myself getting another watch till mid next year, that will be the devil diver i think.
Then again Seiko will probably put something out that will change all that lol.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Galaga said:


> Bernd
> 
> After looking at the 775 I now know why I chose it over the 777. Besides the gilt and bezel I think the 775 gives a better contrast to the chapter ring markings and the seconds markings on the dial.
> 
> When they are all white the markings on the bezel, chapter ring and dial make the watch look too busy and are not as subtle as they are on the 775.


Hey, mate! 

Yeah, absolutely. For the chapter ring is more or less a design detail. I don't refer to it when reading the time, in fact I only make use of it when setting the time.

And there's another 'issue' with the 777 making it look too busy: The higher contrast amplifies the metal enclosures of the indices. When I had my 777 I always thought I was looking at a pincushion, I never had that thought with my 775.
And as I mentioned to Cobia some days ago, I superlove the Tuna for it's pure lumed indices and I wished Seiko would have done them on the SRP-Turtles this way too.



Cobia said:


> Cant believe you didnt comment and congratulate him on his new tuna lol, i know you dont like them lol but thats below the belt.


Haha, no, that was only fair as I mocked his PO last time. An eye for an eye, you know. :-d



Cobia said:


> I lend you mine, you wont be able to take it off the wrist, i bet, you'll be fully converted.


Bro, I'm with you! I think the only watch that can save a guy with a PO is in fact a Tuna! #prayforGalaga :-!



Cobia said:


> I just felt a tingle in my loins looking at this picture, seriously, im not kidding.


I feel it everytime I see it, seriously, I'm not kidding. In fact it tingles so hard, that for a moment I thought about switching it for the S23626. But it won't happen, it only would if 'a' Tuna would be my main watch and our black beast is more than awesome. b-)



timetellinnoob said:


> look at some more!
> 
> View attachment 13672413
> 
> ...


Superb! b-)|>

Hey, I never loved the blue Saturday and the red Sunday as much as I do now with the black dial! That's the best. I almost wish they did a different colour for each working day of the week too: Green Monday, yellow Tuesday, brown Wednesday, orange Thursday and ok, Friday can still be white. Ok, must kidding.

Adding recent Tuna pics (will be adding a new Turtle pic soon):

















Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

This one's for Galaga:









Hope springs eternal! 

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Hope you all had a great first Sunday in Advent!

Pics from the weekend, my Turtle was sleeping:

















Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## joep2k (Feb 10, 2016)

Love the colors of this. Do they make these for people with smaller wrists? I've currently got a SKX013 which fits


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

joep2k said:


> Love the colors of this. Do they make these for people with smaller wrists? I've currently got a SKX013 which fits


Well, it really depends what it means, when you say that the SKX013 'fits your wrist'.

First of all, I know folks who wear the SKX013 and these Tunas also and most of all, these Tunas don't wear as big as the measurements make most people assume they do.

For a first idea, look at this picture from PYLTN's review of the SBBN031 showing his Tuna next to a SRP-Turtle and a SKX007: #26

See how the Tuna looks smaller than the Turtle? It's most due to almost no lugs on the Tuna here.

Then it probably helps as many know the Rolex Submariner (or similar watches in dimensions, which is 39,5 mm without the crown for the Sub) to look at these pictures where I showed the Sub and the Tuna on my wrist and please also note how much smaller the Tuna visually wears on a strap: #1464

It get's a bit different though, when you look at the side profiles: #1469

One reviewer stated that the Tuna is 'smallet wearing big watch' and I subscribe to popular statements analogously to this. But this is most of all true when looking at the Tuna full frontal (from above) on your wrist as the Tuna tapers towards the top so it doesn't look a big as it's shroud meters at it's bottom.
I also find that it wears more slender than expected when viewed from the sides. However, it's a bulky piece of a watch in it's general shape, but this is also the main factor of it's special and wonderful charm. b-)

Finally here are two wristshots from me featuring my Turtle and my Tuna:

















Cheers!
Bernd

P.S.: If you like the basic appearance of Seiko's Tunas, there are also 'low budget' solar driven Tunas out there. These are minimal less in diameter, but considerably less high and there are further differences. The shroud does not cover the bezel like it does on the real Tunas, different materials and whatever - I didn't look much at these.
There's a black SNE497, gold-black SNE498, a PADI SNE499 and probably other models.

Here's the thread about these Solar Tunas: The Tuna-Lite Thread - for your Solar and Digital Tunas

And here's the thread about the regular Tunas: The "Official" Tuna Thread


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Thames:
Awesome shots
Personnally its a draw between the SRP 775 and 777 for me.
Throw in the Quartz version as well

X Traindriver Art


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

arogle1stus said:


> Thames:
> Awesome shots
> Personnally its a draw between the SRP 775 and 777 for me.
> Throw in the Quartz version as well


Thank you! b-)

What is the Quartz version you mention, please? Don't get it at the moment.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Oldfatherthames is easily one of the best photographers/watch purchase enablers I've seen on this site since 2010 or so. 

Good call on the SNE498, I was itching for the S23626 myself after missing out on a modestly priced SBBN013 but since the Goldie is almost double the price of that 013 for what is essentially the same watch, I recently bought the 498 just to see if I could live with a gilt tuna style watch. It has scratched the S23626 itch for now due to its easy wearing size and similar look, but now you're making me think of the 775... 

Already have a blue lagoon Turtle that doesn't get worn much due to looking too pretty in my opinion, but I just can't bear the thought of selling it.

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

GTR83 said:


> Oldfatherthames is easily one of the best photographers/watch purchase enablers I've seen on this site since 2010 or so.


Thank you, kind Sir! b-)



GTR83 said:


> Good call on the SNE498, I was itching for the S23626 myself after missing out on a modestly priced SBBN013 but since the Goldie is almost double the price of that 013 for what is essentially the same watch, I recently bought the 498 just to see if I could live with a gilt tuna style watch. It has scratched the S23626 itch for now due to its easy wearing size and similar look, but now you're making me think of the 775...
> 
> Already have a blue lagoon Turtle that doesn't get worn much due to looking too pretty in my opinion, but I just can't bear the thought of selling it.


In this spirit of watch purchase enabling: Sell the SNE and the Blue Laggon, add the 775-budget and add some more bucks and get a SBBN-Tuna. :-!

As I wrote some days or weeks ago, I'm really stunned how much these 'deliver' in terms of quality and direct impact of craftsmanship. More than I expected and even more than the pictures show. Really!

(Btw, funny you mention the S23626, it's still on my mind.)



GTR83 said:


> Already have a blue lagoon Turtle that doesn't get worn much due to looking too pretty in my opinion,...


Hmmm, _"too pretty"_.

See, there are two things that I disfavour a bit with the new Turtles (I'm nitpicking here as usual with me). The first issue is about the SRP775's bezel. In some light it get's too yellow or ochre, I wish they would have given it a more classic, discreet gold tone.
The second issue is valid for all SRP-Turtles and it's the bling from the indices' enclosures. With the SRP777 it was too much of looking at a pincushion and I think this is true for most of the SRP-Turtles, at least for the regular ones. But it's not too bad on the 775 in my eyes, because the 775 plays a bit with pomp and glamour but with a wink, so here the bling 'works' if you view the 775 with a humorous heart. This is the funny side of it and why I love it.

However, if Seiko had checked all points on my imaginary wishlist, they would have made the indices pure lume and here we are at the SNE498 and the real Tunas! These have those old style indices and even the SNE498 has a beautiful vintage face (apart from the 'solar' imprint, of course). Regarding "too pretty", these were my 2¢ I wanted to give you.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks for the detailed response, Bernd. I already have an SBBN017 which I use as a "nicer beater" in addition to several G-Shocks/Protreks. I used to think that the SRP775 was a bit too vintage looking for my tastes since it sort of looks like a pre-patina'd watch to me, if you get what I mean, and I wasn't really convinced with the black and gold/gilt combo before I saw them all in person and handled the aforementioned watches (SRP775, SNE498, S23626, and an SBDX014 - which does black-and-gold quite a bit differently). But my 017 is a pre-loved one and it has already shown some patina/vintageification due to being used as a beater and gym watch by the previous guy, so I'm right back at where I started lol.

The 300m tunas are definitely a step up from the Turtles; the SBBN031's new style lume markers and hands for instance aren't so bad in person, and the finishing combined with the Diashield makes it look that much more like an expensive watch. But, seeing the S23626/SBBN040 in person blows the 300m ones out of the water. The stock strap is one of the most beautiful and comfortable I've ever seen. Plus, I tried wearing it and there was no hideous "tail" - the stock strap length is just right for most wrist sizes, although it may be a bit too short for pro divers who want to use it over a wetsuit/gloves. Then again, if I were a pro diver I most likely would just go for G-Shocks or one of the cheaper Seiko 200m ones if I want to wear a watch under the boat :-D

The watch itself is like a revelation of what Seiko can do when it flexes its muscles - the S23626 was placed next to the Marinemaster SBDXs in the store, and yet I never gave them more than a passing glance. I think I will still get it eventually once I can get over missing the SBBN013, now that the SNE498 has convinced me that I can pull off the look. Also, I've begun to appreciate quartz watches more now after some time with the SBBN017 since they're so easy to live with - grab and go, no fumbling to set the time and date if you haven't worn them for a few days, and no paranoia about ruining the movement from bumping or dropping them, and so on. 

In this day and age where all it takes for an expensive purchase is a click, it really does help to still be able to see these watches in person first, since it goes very well into knowing what you truly want and making an informed decision based on that. And you are right, I should stop impulsive buying and focus on more serious purchases - like the S23626.

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

GTR83 said:


> Thanks for the detailed response, Bernd. I already have an SBBN017 which I use as a "nicer beater" ...


Ah, sorry, I have missed this detail.



GTR83 said:


> I used to think that the SRP775 was a bit too vintage looking for my tastes since it sort of looks like a pre-patina'd watch to me, if you get what I mean, and I wasn't really convinced with the black and gold/gilt combo before I saw them all in person and handled the aforementioned watches ...


I would say that the golden accents of the 775 add a touch of vintage flair on an already historical design. It's a bit 6159-7001 mixed in.



GTR83 said:


> The 300m tunas are definitely a step up from the Turtles; the SBBN031's new style lume markers and hands for instance aren't so bad in person, and the finishing combined with the Diashield makes it look that much more like an expensive watch.


Yeah, absolutely and as I had a Sumo once I was very pleased how much more my Tuna is.



GTR83 said:


> But, seeing the S23626/SBBN040 in person blows the 300m ones out of the water. The stock strap is one of the most beautiful and comfortable I've ever seen. Plus, I tried wearing it and there was no hideous "tail" - the stock strap length is just right for most wrist sizes, although it may be a bit too short for pro divers who want to use it over a wetsuit/gloves. Then again, if I were a pro diver I most likely would just go for G-Shocks or one of the cheaper Seiko 200m ones if I want to wear a watch under the boat :-D
> 
> The watch itself is like a revelation of what Seiko can do when it flexes its muscles - the S23626 was placed next to the Marinemaster SBDXs in the store, and yet I never gave them more than a passing glance. I think I will still get it eventually once I can get over missing the SBBN013, now that the SNE498 has convinced me that I can pull off the look.


Oh, dear! :-!

While I haven't seen the S23626 in the flesh, I have a very good imagination about it from pictures I studied and believe each and every letter of your praise. It's really a very beautiful thing.
Thing is I broke with my modesty when I got the Sub this year and only the thought of selling my Railmaster some day for it (which I did later on) restored my feeling of sanity and I sold some of the smaller stuff to mentally compensate for the Tuna and now I'm running out of watches to sell to justify the S23626. So getting the S23626 would essentially mean, that I would want to part with my 031 for it, as otherwise I would go into collector mode and and I won't go there.

Right now the SBBN031 is the perfect 'nice beater' (as you worded it) addition to my Sub, the S23626 wouldn't really fit that role. And probably I also fear, that I would love the S23626 too much and that it would take over the position of my main watch. Sounds crazy, right?

Ah, no, it's fine, I'm done. (Repeat it a thousand times, Bernd!) :rodekaart



GTR83 said:


> In this day and age where all it takes for an expensive purchase is a click, it really does help to still be able to see these watches in person first, since it goes very well into knowing what you truly want and making an informed decision based on that. And you are right, I should stop impulsive buying and focus on more serious purchases - like the S23626.


Honestly, these impulsive purchases of watches that don't crack the budget are a total curse, especially those you only know from pictures and words.
Reason I got the Tuna was that I recognized lately that getting this and that nice watch doesn't get me anywhere anymore, so I cancelled 'smaller' preorders and decided to sell some of the nice but non-essential stuff and go for real quality with the Tuna. I already have all I need and don't want to make compromises anymore.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

GTR83 said:


> Thanks for the detailed response, Bernd. I already have an SBBN017 which I use as a "nicer beater" in addition to several G-Shocks/Protreks. I used to think that the SRP775 was a bit too vintage looking for my tastes since it sort of looks like a pre-patina'd watch to me, if you get what I mean, and I wasn't really convinced with the black and gold/gilt combo before I saw them all in person and handled the aforementioned watches (SRP775, SNE498, S23626, and an SBDX014 - which does black-and-gold quite a bit differently). But my 017 is a pre-loved one and it has already shown some patina/vintageification due to being used as a beater and gym watch by the previous guy, so I'm right back at where I started lol.
> 
> The 300m tunas are definitely a step up from the Turtles; the SBBN031's new style lume markers and hands for instance aren't so bad in person, and the finishing combined with the Diashield makes it look that much more like an expensive watch. But, seeing the S23626/SBBN040 in person blows the 300m ones out of the water. The stock strap is one of the most beautiful and comfortable I've ever seen. Plus, I tried wearing it and there was no hideous "tail" - the stock strap length is just right for most wrist sizes, although it may be a bit too short for pro divers who want to use it over a wetsuit/gloves. Then again, if I were a pro diver I most likely would just go for G-Shocks or one of the cheaper Seiko 200m ones if I want to wear a watch under the boat :-D
> 
> ...


Somebody who agrees the 775 looks vintage! totally agree with you, first thing i thought when i saw it, its got a 70s vibe going big time, they really nailed it.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Somebody who agrees the 775 looks vintage! totally agree with you, first thing i thought when i saw it, its got a 70s vibe going big time, they really nailed it.


Absolutely. Which is why I can't even look at another gilt themed watch. The 775 is King.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Absolutely. Which is why I can't even look at another gilt themed watch. The 775 is King.


Have you put the new bracelet on the gilt yet? how does it look?

Seiko do the best gilts imo, their MM gilts are stunning too.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Have you put the new bracelet on the gilt yet? how does it look?
> 
> Seiko do the best gilts imo, their MM gilts are stunning too.


No, that is on the PADI. I prefer the OEM on the 775 and either a tropic or waffle uncle seiko.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

GTR83 said:


> Oldfatherthames is easily one of the best photographers/watch purchase enablers I've seen on this site since 2010 or so.


The bird holding the Submariner is my favourite.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Galaga said:


> Absolutely. Which is why I can't even look at another gilt themed watch. The 775 is King.
> 
> View attachment 13691799


The great thing is, the 775 is totally photogenic and inspires everyone to make better pictures. Great one, thanks for sharing here! b-)

But no, the king is the old 6159-7001. Or look at the golden Tunas, you ain't seen nothing yet. But I get the idea. 



Galaga said:


> The bird holding the Submariner is my favourite.


You mean this one, I presume:









Then here's another one I hadn't shown before:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

timetellinnoob said:


> ...
> ...
> ...[/ATTACH]


Aaaahhh! You got it! :-!

Isn't it nice? Mine is right now also on my Turtle as I'm trying out the green and black Natos from Timefactors on my Tuna. Did already modify them to be single layer. They have a good solid feel, but 'our' Zulu is softer to the skin and that line along the middle is special.

On your second picture it looks like grey, but it's surely the light and it must be the black one as Blushark has no grey variant and the silver one looks much brighter.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

oldfatherthames said:


> The great thing is, the 775 is totally photogenic and inspires everyone to make better pictures. Great one, thanks for sharing here! b-)
> 
> But no, the king is the old 6159-7001. Or look at the golden Tunas, you ain't seen nothing yet. But I get the idea.
> 
> ...


That's it mate. I'm on 3 waiting lists for 3 different Rolexes. I wonder which one will come first.?

Only buying one.

Tick sweep Tick sweep Tick.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Galaga said:


> I'm on 3 waiting lists ...


Wow! b-)



Galaga said:


> ... for 3 different Rolexes. ...


This is a quiz, right? 

Ok, I try: A Sub, a Sub no-date and a Polar Explorer?

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

oldfatherthames said:


> Wow! b-)
> 
> This is a quiz, right?
> 
> ...


Sub no date, GMT Master 2 LN and the GMT BLNR.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Galaga said:


> Sub no date, GMT Master 2 LN and the GMT BLNR.


HO HO HO! I see, you are ready to rumble big time! :-!

Best of luck the waiting won't be long!

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Sub no date, GMT Master 2 LN and the GMT BLNR.


You demon! you buying all 3?


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Sub no date, GMT Master 2 LN and the GMT BLNR.


You demon! you buying all 3?


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Cobia said:


> You demon! you buying all 3?


Yep, as he stated! And a Datejust for the wife and best of all: He will donate his PO to the poor! :-!

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Cobia said:


> You demon! you buying all 3?


Just need to sell my car first.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

oldfatherthames said:


> HO HO HO! I see, you are ready to rumble big time! :-!
> 
> Best of luck the waiting won't be long!
> 
> ...


And your preference is ?


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Galaga said:


> And your preference is ?


If you'd limit my choice to exactly these three models, it would be the GMT LN, because the blue-black color combination doesn't attract me much and I think the new case works better with the GMT II than with the Sub. 
On the other hand I'm not much of a fan of the polished section of the GMT II Oysters, so that would probably make me take the Sub.

If my choice was extended to include the Pepsi GMT II, that would be my GMT II, but that is also a fail for me, because I would want an Oyster with it and not a Jubilee. And they don't do it with an Oyster and also you cannot fit one to it.

But - and sorry mate - honestly: none of them. My heart sings for Rolex only with the old gen's cases, so it's my or older Subs and it would be a classic Pepsi.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

oldfatherthames said:


> If you'd limit my choice to exactly these three models, it would be the GMT LN, because the blue-black color combination doesn't attract me much and I think the new case works better with the GMT II than with the Sub.
> On the other hand I'm not much of a fan of the polished section of the GMT II Oysters, so that would probably make me take the Sub.
> 
> If my choice was extended to include the Pepsi GMT II, that would be my GMT II, but that is also a fail for me, because I would want an Oyster with it and not a Jubilee. And they don't do it with an Oyster and also you cannot fit one to it.
> ...


I'd be happy with the old generation too but when they nearly cost as much as a new one and when I'm faced with virtually the same price I always choose new generation.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

oldfatherthames said:


> Aaaahhh! You got it! :-!
> 
> Isn't it nice? Mine is right now also on my Turtle as I'm trying out the green and black Natos from Timefactors on my Tuna. Did already modify them to be single layer. They have a good solid feel, but 'our' Zulu is softer to the skin and that line along the middle is special.
> 
> ...


I like it so far, but haven't worn it out for a day yet. i do already kind of feel that rubbing from the spot near the sewing. but no biggie so far. I actually expected it would be a little thicker, but this is good. flaps around more like a fabric strap than the stiffer feel from a traditional zulu weave. and still more pliable than the traditional Nato weave.

I feel i could see this same material used for Nato as well and it would be perfect =). this striped material combined with toxic nato hardware would be pretty cool!


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

timetellinnoob said:


> I do already kind of feel that rubbing from the spot near the sewing. but no biggie so far.


For me it's the rectangular edges to the side, which are sharp and hard due to the hot-sealing. If they would have cut these slightly curved it would be ok.
I ordered three of those (2 of the 22mm and one in 20mm) and there's a bit of variance, which is probably why other reviewer didn't mention the 'issue'. Also it shouldn't be a problem if the strap is worn tighter.



timetellinnoob said:


> I actually expected it would be a little thicker, but this is good. flaps around more like a fabric strap than the stiffer feel from a traditional zulu weave. and still more pliable than the traditional Nato weave.
> 
> I feel i could see this same material used for Nato as well and it would be perfect =). this striped material combined with toxic nato hardware would be pretty cool!
> ...]


I agree. Fun fact or at least my impression: The nice softness may add to the felt thinness. My Timefactor straps are something like 0,05mm thicker (though the Timefactor's site states they are thinner), but feel much thicker due to the more rigid structure.

Yeah, this as a NATO would be great! With long sleeves the tall standing keepers of the Zulu tend to move a bit to easily, apart from the look. ;-)

Overall and as a Zulu it's not perfect for me, but it wears so great on the skin and is beautiful and almost elegant.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Galaga said:


> Sub no date, GMT Master 2 LN and *the GMT BLNR*.


Galaga,

I haven't seen the news on f23 yet, but it's discussed over here: The Batman is reportedly announced as discontinued.

It's on uhrforum.de and r-l-x.de and on watchlounge.com and the latter features a statement from a jeweler (first post):

GMT Master II Batman Discontinued per sofort! - watchlounge

The jeweler tells the customer that he has been informed by Rolex, that the production of 116710BLNR is stopped and he will therefore not be able to fulfill the customer's order of this reference.

--> Please note that some jewelers interviewed by customers because of this, stated they haven't received this info from Rolex, amongst them also reportedly Bucherer, which is a big Rolex jeweler. I haven't read through all the threads, so probably it's not as official as some say.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

oldfatherthames said:


> Galaga,
> 
> I haven't seen the news on f23 yet, but it's discussed over here: The Batman is reportedly announced as discontinued.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bernd. Not too concerned. I prefer the LN anyway.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Galaga said:


> Thanks Bernd. Not too concerned. I prefer the LN anyway.


Which should be the next one to be discontinued and come with new movement and case as it happened already with the Pepsi and which was therefore expected also for the BLNR and the LN already.
On the other hand, given the 'age' of the movement, folks wonder why they didn't overhaul the Sub first.

Probably you should go for a Tuna instead, there's no issue with modern cases also. 

Just kidding, the movements are great and with new models there will be a price increase for sure.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Two of a kind:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

oldfatherthames said:


> Two of a kind:
> 
> View attachment 13699903
> 
> ...


That looks like two eye balls with the seikos as the pupils! outstanding.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Cobia said:


> That looks like two eye balls with the seikos as the pupils! outstanding.


Hehehe, yep! Paying tribute to Sesame Street's Cookie Monster here. 









(The idea came up when I was doing the dishes. It's two inverted Japanese teacups.)

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Berndt:
My failing memory the quartz iteration PADI is the SNE435 (I think)
On sale at our CostCo stores @ $198.00 USD. I passed on the watch
because it had the same movement as my SCCO17. I try to avoid
buying watches with clone movements.

Another 2 Solar Seikos I'd recommend? SNE 107 and 109.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

arogle1stus said:


> Berndt:
> My failing memory the quartz iteration PADI is the SNE435 (I think)
> On sale at our CostCo stores @ $198.00 USD. I passed on the watch
> because it had the same movement as my SCCO17. I try to avoid
> ...


Ah, got it now, thank you!

As much as I appreciate the Solar Tunas from their look and price, I'm personally not a fan of watches with capacitors. If they did the SNE498 as an automatic I would probably think about it. But I love to find cop-outs anyway to keep my stock small. ;-)

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Berndt:
Don't you have any German watches? I'd think Stowas, Lacos, or Sinns would be preferable (they would be for me).
Gaga over the Laco Fleigers. Or Steinhardt and Muhle Glachette (Sic?)

Ex neighbor married a Deutch girl (Ushi) Her dad was a RRer like me. You aught've seen he and I discussing RRing
over the back yard fence. With our less than none knowledge of each other's languages. 

X Traindriver Art


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

arogle1stus said:


> Don't you have any German watches? I'd think Stowas, Lacos, or Sinns would be preferable (they would be for me).
> Gaga over the Laco Fleigers. Or Steinhardt and Muhle Glachette (Sic?)
> 
> Ex neighbor married a Deutch girl (Ushi) Her dad was a RRer like me. You aught've seen he and I discussing RRing
> over the back yard fence. With our less than none knowledge of each other's languages.


No German watches here. Last year I thought about adding a Flieger Type A or B and was considering a Stowa, because of the heritage that they were one of the original companies producing them way back. Laco I ruled out because of the matte cases, which are not for me.
I then 'tried' how I like the look with a Tisell, but it not excite me much from the design) and a Stowa would have been too expensive given the rare occasions I would have probably worn a Flieger. Also, although it's not really comparable, with my Railmaster I had the classic look and a bit of field-watch style covered already kind of. 
I always like the Sinn 104 and sometimes considered that also and a buddy of mine has the 356i, which I really like (apart from the matte case again), but then last autumn I discovered the A-13A and that covers all my pilot- and chrono desires.

Muehle-Glashuette like some others (Union Glashuette and whatever) have some nice designs, but none got me hot, but that has a lot to do with me being no collector and wearing most of the times one and the same watch and therefore I was never into spending much on 'second' or additonal watches.

Steinhart, man, don't get me started about Steinhart. I'd go naked before I'd wear a Steinhart.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Elarock (Dec 28, 2013)

oldfatherthames said:


> *@Elarock*, I absolutely agree with all these points made! I probably should have worded my reply clearer: "_Looks like it's too big for you_" was only referring to you totally preferring the small SKX013. Of course the SRP is in no way a mismatch on your wrist, it looks as if it belongs there. b-)
> 
> But as you didn't wear it for almost three years now or for a time that we can consider really long and wrote you suppose it's too big for you, my understanding is, that your reality is just that.
> 
> ...


Appreciate the clarification sir.  Really love the 775, but I'm at a point where I want to pare down/consolidate the collection to the pieces that really speak to me. I'll take the hit, but rather it go to someone who's super excited to wear it. Over the years my tastes in watches are becoming a little more clear. Smaller vintage pieces, quirky 70's chronographs and just the odd balls get me the most excited.


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Thames:
Great to hear this from a guy with dedicated ideas and standards.
One of my bucket lits Fleigers has always been an original Luftwaffe Laco. But owing to the scarcity and attendant
price it will never happen . I wonder just how many Laco Luftwaffe Fleigers were worn by Deutch pilots and how
many were destroyed? Wonder if the famous lady test pilot Hanna Reisch (Sic?) wore a laco? Frau and I flew to
Frankfurt once in a Lufthansas acft piloted by Joachim Rau. Wonderful trip!!
I wonder about strange stuff. Verstande?

Traindriver Art


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Thames:
Great to hear this from a guy with dedicated ideas and standards.
One of my bucket lits Fleigers has always been an original Luftwaffe Laco. But owing to the scarcity and attendant
price it will never happen . I wonder just how many Laco Luftwaffe Fleigers were worn by Deutch pilots and how
many were destroyed? Wonder if the famous lady test pilot Hanna Reisch (Sic?) wore a laco? Frau and I flew to
Frankfurt once in a Lufthansas acft piloted by Joachim Rau. Wonderful trip!!
I wonder about strange stuff. Verstande?

Traindriver Art


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

arogle1stus said:


> Thames:
> Great to hear this from a guy with dedicated ideas and standards.
> One of my bucket lits Fleigers has always been an original Luftwaffe Laco. But owing to the scarcity and attendant
> price it will never happen . I wonder just how many Laco Luftwaffe Fleigers were worn by Deutch pilots and how
> ...


Apart from that I don't know about Joachim Rau, yeah, I honestly think so and for sure I wonder about strange stuff often too. 

Re Hanna Reitsch, she probably didn't wear a Laco, though the seemed to like wristwatches. Look at this gallery and you can recognise at least three different watches, but none of the size and looks like the big, classic Fliegers. There is even one or two pictures showing her in a plane wearing a watch.

Re the rarity, I have no idea how many were produced and probably destroyed. But here's a fun-fact from the German Wikipedia page about 'Beobachtungsuhren', of which I couldn't find an English version:

_"Fälschlich wird behauptet, dass die historischen Flieger-Beobachtungsuhren von Piloten getragen wurden. Stattdessen waren es die Navigatoren an Bord, die in Kombination mit einem Oktanten (Winkelmesser) die genaue Position des Flugzeugs bestimmen konnten. Die Piloten selbst trugen i. d. R. Chronographen, z. B. von Hanhart oder Tutima, als Reserve, falls eine Borduhr ausfallen sollte."_

In says that it's wrongly stated that these watches were worn by pilots but instead it was the navigators on the planes which used them in combination with octants/goniometers (or whatever the correct term here may be). And that the pilots generally wore chronos from Hanhart or Tutima as a backup for the cockpit watches.

Btw, have you seen the 'Erbstück' (aka heirloom) editions that Laco does? With prepatina-ed dial and hands and signs of use on the case. I normally don't like pseudo-vintage stuff, but there are really something else. and they look so beautiful. Laco even offers to break out some sections of the lume on the hands as an option, which I find so funny!

Cheers!
Bernd

---

It is Sunday, so here's another Seiko-Sunday:


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Merry Christmas, my dear friends! :-!

I dressed my Turtle in fir tree green today:









--

Also adding some recent pics of my Tuna:

















































Have a great time everyone!

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

oldfatherthames said:


> Merry Christmas, my dear friends! :-!
> 
> I dressed my Turtle in fir tree green today:
> 
> ...


Merry Christmas! Beautiful pictures. Makes me really regret selling my 775

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

A very belated Happy New Year everyone!

Sorry for the late reply! Had a busy time and only made very few pictures, but today I honoured my gilt darling again. 



timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 13758559
> 
> 
> View attachment 13758561


Thank you, my friend! b-)



BuyIndioOates said:


> Merry Christmas! Beautiful pictures. Makes me really regret selling my 775
> 
> ...


Thank you! |> Hey, you're doing great with your SBBN033 as I saw on the Tuna thread! :-!

--

Ok, here's the new one, my SRP775 und Uncle Seiko's Chocolate Bar strap. Got this recently. It may not be a 'pretty' strap, but I find it's vintage looks and it's distinctive profile totally charming with the Turte:









--

And again adding recent pics of my Tuna ...

... on Uncle Seiko's Super Oyster:









And on Uncle Seiko's GL831:

















































Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

hey, while we're speaking of that strap =)


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

timetellinnoob said:


> hey, while we're speaking of that strap =)
> 
> ...
> ...


Yeah! :-!

This design is just so classic and beautiful. Some hundred pictures back in this thread I had the Watchgecko/Bonetto Cinturini version of this on my SRP775, but Uncle Seiko's GL831 version is much better and more like the original. It's slightly thinner and therefor more flexible and hey, he offers two lengths. |>

Ah, and I forgot before: It has a considerably lower keeper than the WG/BC or the Seiko DAL1BP, which is great with long sleeves!

Here's another one with my Tuna:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Yeah I do love my SBBN ... and I have a PADI turtle ... But still I miss the 775 ... Happy New Year

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

My dear friends,

today I'm celebrating my sweet Turtle's 3rd anniversary. Thank you all so much for your company - it's been a pleasure to be with you all! b-)|>

Here's the birthday shot:









And then just in time a new, very special guest dropped by today:









So, we're having a party over here ... divers only! :-!

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

A sweet anniversary, indeed, and a great addition for the next three years!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

oldfatherthames said:


> My dear friends,
> 
> today I'm celebrating my sweet Turtle's 3rd anniversary. Thank you all so much for your company - it's been a pleasure to be with you all! b-)|>
> 
> ...


YES!!!! CONGRATS

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Happy (Jan 29, 2019)

oldfatherthames said:


> My dear friends,
> 
> today I'm celebrating my sweet Turtle's 3rd anniversary. Thank you all so much for your company - it's been a pleasure to be with you all! b-)|>
> 
> ...


Awesome anniversary!  nice photos, congrats


----------



## jatherly (Oct 7, 2015)

oldfatherthames said:


> My dear friends,
> 
> today I'm celebrating my sweet Turtle's 3rd anniversary. Thank you all so much for your company - it's been a pleasure to be with you all! b-)|>
> 
> ...


I feel like I enabled you on this one ;-)


----------



## jatherly (Oct 7, 2015)

oldfatherthames said:


> My dear friends,
> 
> today I'm celebrating my sweet Turtle's 3rd anniversary. Thank you all so much for your company - it's been a pleasure to be with you all! b-)|>
> 
> ...


I feel like I enabled you on this one ;-)


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

powerband said:


> A sweet anniversary, indeed, and a great addition for the next three years!





valuewatchguy said:


> YES!!!! CONGRATS





Mr Happy said:


> Awesome anniversary!  nice photos, congrats


Thank you so much! b-)|>

@powerband: This thing is in a total crazy way the most beautiful watch I ever had on my wrist! If I'll make it, let's make it thirty years. :-!

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

jatherly said:


> I feel like I enabled you on this one ;-)


Haha, though I had ordered it already, well somehow you're right. I was on my way to put an end to the madness and your participation was one part of it all. 

Funny we meet here, because just some minutes ago I looked 'it' up, but got no clue about the status. I'll send you a message.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

oldfatherthames said:


> @powerband: ... If I'll make it, let's make it thirty years. :-!
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


Post an anniversary picture in 30 years. I'll keep an eye out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

powerband said:


> Post an anniversary picture in 30 years. I'll keep an eye out.


Just saved the date on my calendar! 

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

oldfatherthames said:


> My dear friends,
> 
> today I'm celebrating my sweet Turtle's 3rd anniversary. Thank you all so much for your company - it's been a pleasure to be with you all! b-)|>
> 
> ...


BOOOOOOM!!!!! A freaking sweet tuna there bro, stunning, you told me you wernt going to get another so soon lol, look at you go!

You going to review it in the tuna thread?

How much if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Cobia said:


> BOOOOOOM!!!!! A freaking sweet tuna there bro, stunning, you told me you wernt going to get another so soon lol, look at you go!
> 
> You going to review it in the tuna thread?
> 
> How much if you dont mind me asking?


Ah, there you are, bro! I was missing you! 

Well, yeah, thing is I didn't add this, I switched the Tunas. Just because I'm Bernd, you know the story, minimalism and all.

I loved the SBBN031, but you remember that I could have also gone with the 015 because of the old hands. But these were either rare and pricey or scratched and pricey and so I went 031. However, every now and then when I saw pics of older Tunas I felt a slight sting and was occasionally looking for the 015 and 017.
Now the golden Tuna was one I resisted from the first day I was on fire with my 031 and after all I thought, I'd go for it and have it all: The ultimate charms of the original, the old hands and new lume. b-)

My review is already finished, here it is: "YEAH!" :-!

You mean the price, right? 2.5k in USD. Brand new and all. And there's a special thing I like, though it doesn't really matter: It's one of the first 20 made.

Here's a wristshot:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

oldfatherthames said:


> Ah, there you are, bro! I was missing you!
> 
> Well, yeah, thing is I didn't add this, I switched the Tunas. Just because I'm Bernd, you know the story, minimalism and all.
> 
> ...


Love the variations of color the hands reflect. For me this tuna has created a dilemma. I now have to cull a bunch even my GS Ti diver.....ouch.

Congrats again on the SBBN040

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Love the variations of color the hands reflect. For me this tuna has created a dilemma. I now have to cull a bunch even my GS Ti diver.....ouch.
> 
> Congrats again on the SBBN040


Thx, mate! b-)

Hey, I get the idea, fully and completely! When I opened the box and moved closer and then took it out and held it before my eyes, it was just like 'That's it!' And nothing else matters! 

But most of all you need to update your signature! ;-)

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

oldfatherthames said:


> Ah, there you are, bro! I was missing you!
> 
> Well, yeah, thing is I didn't add this, I switched the Tunas. Just because I'm Bernd, you know the story, minimalism and all.
> 
> ...


Absolutely stunning bro, totally understand why you swapped it, huge congrats mate, shes an absolute dream boat.

Because of the black it doesnt wear big, doesnt look much bigger at all? feel much bigger?


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Cobia said:


> Absolutely stunning bro, totally understand why you swapped it, huge congrats mate, shes an absolute dream boat.
> 
> Because of the black it doesnt wear big, doesnt look much bigger at all? feel much bigger?


Thx! I wouldn't be here if it wasn't for 'our' SBBN031 that had set me on fire. 

Bigger?

Here's my take: #9054

And this is helpful: #8273

And here's a thread about it: 300M vs 1000M Tuna Size difference - Significant?

-









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

oldfatherthames said:


> Thx! I wouldn't be here if it wasn't for 'our' SBBN031 that had set me on fire.
> 
> Bigger?
> 
> ...


What strap did you put on that? The green is a perfect tone against the gold.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Bernd

How dare you buy another gilt diver to compete with the original Gilt Goddess.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> What strap did you put on that? The green is a perfect tone against the gold.


Yeah, that's why I have mounted it right now. 

That dark fir-tree green is so beautiful with gold. But there's a fly in the ointment: The hardware is matte grey steel. It's not perfect. And it's hard to find Natos or Zulus with matching hardware. I will probably get some with black hardware to get a better match.

The strap is the "Timefactors NATO Strap 2014", here's the link: Timefactors 2014 NATO Strap

And here it is on my Turtle and former Tuna:









































Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Galaga said:


> Bernd
> 
> How dare you buy another gilt diver to compete with the original Gilt Goddess.


Hahaha, I love your special way to send heartfelt congratulations - thank you so much! :-!

See it's not gilt, it's Titanium Nitride. :-d

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

oldfatherthames said:


> Yeah, that's why I have mounted it right now.
> 
> That dark fir-tree green is so beautiful with gold. But there's a fly in the ointment: The hardware is matte grey steel. It's not perfect. And it's hard to find Natos or Zulus with matching hardware. I will probably get some with black hardware to get a better match.
> 
> ...


You are a stylemaster Bernd.

Is the 3 ringed variety from Blushark better and is it single layer under the case? I like the NATO look but don't like when the NATO makes it too thick. Also don't like the fold. The three ringed is nice and I may get a few. Any two piece NATO's you would recommend?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

TOXICNatos

https://www.toxicnatos.com/collections/watch-straps/products/toxic-shiznit-black-out-limited-supply










Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Don't tell Cobia but that first tuna is something I may purchase soon. 

And I'm leaving it on the kanji wheel and putting a deposit on a samurai sword whilst eating copious amounts of sushi whilst watching Kill Bill.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

https://westcoastime.com/greenodrhinb.html









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Galaga said:


> You are a stylemaster Bernd.
> 
> Is the 3 ringed variety from Blushark better and is it single layer under the case? I like the NATO look but don't like when the NATO makes it too thick. Also don't like the fold. The three ringed is nice and I may get a few. Any two piece NATO's you would recommend?


The Blushark 3ring Zulu is very soft, very nice on the skin, but also rather thin. That's a single layer, yes.

The Timefactors Nato is a Nato yes, bur I have modified it into a single-layer and so I can position it so, that the buckle and both keepers are underneath my wrist. The Timefactors is more robust, but still comfortable.

I never found 2-piece Natos I liked which is mostly because all I have seen have a stitching (necessarily so) parallel to the spring-bars. Not my style and you know, I'm a stylemaster. :-d


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Galaga said:


> Don't tell Cobia but that first tuna is something I may purchase soon.
> 
> And I'm leaving it on the kanji wheel and putting a deposit on a samurai sword whilst eating copious amounts of sushi whilst watching Kill Bill.


Which Tuna is the 'first' one?

And no, I swear under oath, my lips are sealed, mate!

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Last one

https://natostrapco.com/collections...y-3-ring-zulu-w-bronze-hardware-stitched-22mm

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

oldfatherthames said:


> Which Tuna is the 'first' one?
> 
> And no, I swear under oath, my lips are sealed, mate!
> 
> ...


The 031


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> https://westcoastime.com/greenodrhinb.html





valuewatchguy said:


> Last one
> https://natostrapco.com/collections...y-3-ring-zulu-w-bronze-hardware-stitched-22mm





valuewatchguy said:


> TOXICNatos
> 
> https://www.toxicnatos.com/collections/watch-straps/products/toxic-shiznit-black-out-limited-supply


Yeah! Thx! b-)

The first one is nice and it's structure reminds me of that of the Timefactors. Thing is, it's the green that makes me overlook the structure. It was great with the SBBN031, but I first tried the black Timefactors Nato and the somehow bold structure is not a good match with the soft ceramic shroud.

The second one could turn out a bit too emerald green. The brass hardware is nice, but it's a Zulu and I prefer the less lower keepers of Nato straps as they don't move and for the more discreet optics anyway.

The Toxics, yeah! I had my eyes on Toxic's straps long before and then again yesterday as soon as I saw how much the metal hardware here is a no-go with the Goldie.

Their black one from that collection was out of stock and I planned to visit the site again these days. But now I did and have just ordered the Khaki and the Jungle Green! Couldn't resist :-!

I think this Jungle Green tone will be exciting with the SBBN040!

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Galaga said:


> The 031


I have a great idea: You get Cobia's 031 and he get's the 040! :-!

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

oldfatherthames said:


> I have a great idea: You get Cobia's 031 and he get's the 040! :-!
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


Didn't you promise not to say anything ?


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

oldfatherthames said:


> I have a great idea: You get Cobia's 031 and he get's the 040! :-!
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


The 040 is/was a bit of a grail of mine but because i wear a lot of silver jewellery ive grown to like all ss watches to compliment that.
For some reason i sort of went off black divers, your new black beauty is probably the only one id buck my trend for.
I adore my 031 though, i'll never be getting rid of it, just wish they made it in the 040 size, a few mm higher and bigger.
Im freaking loving your new one mate, huge congrats, pisses over the swiss dinner divers. 
Thats a real mans diver right there, its got so much manliness its nearly growing a pair of figs.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Don't tell Cobia but that first tuna is something I may purchase soon.
> 
> And I'm leaving it on the kanji wheel and putting a deposit on a samurai sword whilst eating copious amounts of sushi whilst watching Kill Bill.


Check out the official tuna thread in the seiko forum bro, Bernds in there and heaps of tuna pics on all size wrists, its a great thread.

I can confidently say the 031 will fit you easy, it wears smaller than the turtle imo.

It will knock your socks off out of the box and if you ever go to sell it you wont lose much if anything, in fact when they remove the marine master text on the dial they might go up in value.

Its very cool having a quartz diver too, something so unique with such history, its truely a special watch thats why everybody gushes over real tunas when they get them, words cant do justice.

The black kanji date wheel is freaking awesome, strongest lume ive ever seen these tunas.

Its truely a watch thats an event to wear, it wows you on the wrist bro G.

You could also wear it to the office no problems, it oozes quality and doesnt look too tooly on the wrist, just a killer piece.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Galaga said:


> Didn't you promise not to say anything ?


Not a single word came out of my mouth! He must have read the letters. :think:



Cobia said:


> The 040 is/was a bit of a grail of mine but because i wear a lot of silver jewellery ive grown to like all ss watches to compliment that.
> For some reason i sort of went off black divers, your new black beauty is probably the only one id buck my trend for.
> I adore my 031 though, i'll never be getting rid of it, just wish they made it in the 040 size, a few mm higher and bigger.
> Im freaking loving your new one mate, huge congrats, pisses over the swiss dinner divers.
> Thats a real mans diver right there, its got so much manliness its nearly growing a pair of figs.


LOL! YEAH! :-!

Bro, I swear, I'll be penetrating you with pictures until you throw all that jewellery away and walk the outback naked with the Golden Tuna! :-d



valuewatchguy said:


> What strap did you put on that? The green is a perfect tone against the gold.


Fasten your seat belt, here's another one:









And now imagine the colour and structure of the Jungle Green Toxic ShizNit and we're havin' a stylistic meltdown! 

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

oldfatherthames said:


> Merry Christmas, my dear friends! :-!
> 
> I dressed my Turtle in fir tree green today:
> 
> ...


Killer pics bro.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

oldfatherthames said:


> Not a single word came out of my mouth! He must have read the letters. :think:
> 
> LOL! YEAH! :-!
> 
> ...


Is this the one with the rainbow effect on the hour n minutes hand from the heat treatment? i liked that in the pics.

Dont start talking me into the 040, i really want one lol


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

oldfatherthames said:


> Not a single word came out of my mouth! He must have read the letters. :think:
> 
> LOL! YEAH! :-!
> 
> ...


Hey bro! when are you going to come and join us in the 'opinions on omega' thread thats a sticky in the rolex forum?, sorry im hopeless with links but i can promise you its a bunch of good guys and a very funny thread, weve been waiting for you bro, please pop your head in.
It has more daily action than any thread on wus and its evolved into a thread about everything, not just watches.
Jason the mod has been really good in there, he and the other mods have let it take its own personality on, apart from this thread its the best thread on wus, see you there


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Cobia said:


> Dont start talking me into the 040, i really want one lol


This I would never do. It will be only pictures. ;-)



Cobia said:


> Is this the one with the rainbow effect on the hour n minutes hand from the heat treatment? i liked that in the pics.


I don't know about any heat treatment, but yep, that's the one. I'll be taking a picture especially of that especially for you. You know why! 



Cobia said:


> Hey bro! when are you going to come and join us in the 'opinions on omega' thread thats a sticky in the rolex forum?, sorry im hopeless with links but i can promise you its a bunch of good guys and a very funny thread, weve been waiting for you bro, please pop your head in.
> It has more daily action than any thread on wus and its evolved into a thread about everything, not just watches.
> Jason the mod has been really good in there, he and the other mods have let it take its own personality on, apart from this thread its the best thread on wus, see you there


Been there and it's lots of fun. But it's not for me, it runs much too fast to follow and I'm already on the edge of activity again because of this Tuna fever.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Cobia said:


> You could also wear it to the office no problems, it oozes quality and doesnt look too tooly on the wrist, just a killer piece.


I'll second this - I wear my Tuna everyday to the office, no dramas. It is a little idosyncratic but I feel like it says "sure I work here, but it's _not_ where I'd rather be"
:-!


oldfatherthames said:


> Not a single word came out of my mouth! He must have read the letters. :think:
> 
> LOL! YEAH! :-!
> 
> ...


Damn Bernd that is one sweet Tuna... so good it pulled me out of semi-retirement to comment!


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

khd said:


> I'll second this - I wear my Tuna everyday to the office, no dramas. It is a little idosyncratic but I feel like it says "sure I work here, but it's _not_ where I'd rather be"
> :-!
> 
> Damn Bernd that is one sweet Tuna... so good it pulled me out of semi-retirement to comment!


Good to see you back bro, you ok?


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Cobia said:


> Good to see you back bro, you ok?


Yeah all good... I went on holidays for five weeks and didnt bother taking a phone or laptop. Turns out I enjoyed disconnecting so much I've spent a lot less time online since, but Bernd's Tuna sucked me back in


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

khd said:


> I'll second this - I wear my Tuna everyday to the office, no dramas. It is a little idosyncratic but I feel like it says "sure I work here, but it's _not_ where I'd rather be"
> :-!


Love this! :-!



khd said:


> Damn Bernd that is one sweet Tuna... so good it pulled me out of semi-retirement to comment!





khd said:


> Turns out I enjoyed disconnecting so much I've spent a lot less time online since, but Bernd's Tuna sucked me back in


See, it takes a Golden Tuna to reactivate the gang! 

--

Celebrating my first red Sunday with the new Goldie:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Galaga said:


> ...


Mister, you made me take a new picture! 









--

Also adding two recent ones of my Tuna:

















Have a great weekend everyone!
Bernd


----------



## Watch19 (Oct 15, 2016)

I check this thread for the Turtle (6309 vs SRP775) but am seeing a lot of Tuna's. Interested in both so thanks guys!
Here's a wrist shot with by Bellmatic. 
Which would be better on a flat 6" wrist - 48mm across measured an inch inboard from the wrist bone? Turtle or Tuna?


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Watch19 said:


> I check this thread for the Turtle (6309 vs SRP775) but am seeing a lot of Tuna's. Interested in both so thanks guys!


Well, this thread has become a place for old friends to meet and occasional guests dropping by, which are always welcome. And we often went off topic or discussed and showed other watches.

However there are over 200 pictures of my SRP775 in this thread, if you want to finde the time to back through the pages.



Watch19 said:


> Here's a wrist shot with by Bellmatic.
> Which would be better on a flat 6" wrist - 48mm across measured an inch inboard from the wrist bone? Turtle or Tuna?


Excellent that you report the width of your wrist, because shape matters!

Please read this post:#1491
Though the questioner didn't mention his wrist size or width, my answer relating to his SKX013 has so many points that I would have told you.

Also see this thread: 300M vs 1000M Tuna Size difference - Significant?
It features some telling pictures showing different Tunas on smaller wrist.

There are different Tunas, quite many of them and their diameter and size over the lugs differ. Here's a great article: Behind the Shroud: The Ultimate Seiko Tuna Collector's Guide
It features a sheet giving you all the data.

I think you really have to love wearing watches big, as the SRP-Turtle (47,6mm over the lugs) will be fat on your 48mm wrist. Your Bellmatic should be 45mm here. Ah, please not that the 6309 Turtle has a smaller case than the SRP-Turtle. I would surely prefer the 6309 with your wrist.
I cannot recommend Tuna over Turtle or vice versa in your case, but I hope the links I provided above will give you some food for thoughts!

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Artistect (Dec 13, 2018)

Bernd:

Thank you and everyone else so much for your generosity in posting such great pictures of the SRP775. After turtle watching for a year or so I finally took the plunge and ordered one last week. I was getting antsy last night while waiting for it to arrive and came across your thread here. What a treat! If the watch itself is half as good as your pictures it will be very satisfying.


----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

I love my 775. Black day/date wheels are the only thing to make it better.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## efawke (Nov 23, 2018)

Artistect said:


> Bernd:
> 
> Thank you and everyone else so much for your generosity in posting such great pictures of the SRP775. After turtle watching for a year or so I finally took the plunge and ordered one last week. I was getting antsy last night while waiting for it to arrive and came across your thread here. What a treat! If the watch itself is half as good as your pictures it will be very satisfying.


It's a great watch. I wear my 775 daily and have thoroughly enjoyed it. I did a few mods to mine, but I've actually been considering buying another turtle so that I can have one stock as well, haha.

Post some photos once yours arrives!

Here's a few of mine. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Artistect said:


> Bernd:
> 
> Thank you and everyone else so much for your generosity in posting such great pictures of the SRP775. After turtle watching for a year or so I finally took the plunge and ordered one last week. I was getting antsy last night while waiting for it to arrive and came across your thread here. What a treat! If the watch itself is half as good as your pictures it will be very satisfying.


You'll love it bro, definitely one of the best turtles, they really nailed it.
Tell us your thoughts on arrival.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Watch19 said:


> I check this thread for the Turtle (6309 vs SRP775) but am seeing a lot of Tuna's. Interested in both so thanks guys!
> Here's a wrist shot with by Bellmatic.
> Which would be better on a flat 6" wrist - 48mm across measured an inch inboard from the wrist bone? Turtle or Tuna?


A tuna would be the better fit imo, even a solar tuna might be a good place to start, they're a little smaller than the 300m tunas.


----------



## dreamingDiver (Oct 4, 2018)

I want to say thank you to this thread and the OP.

This made my decision to get the SRP775 first before the SRPC44. I, too, was hesitant on the Bezel insert as all stock photos make it too yellow and instagram photos and google images vary from one to the other,
But the photos here are all accurate and it definitely is a gorgeous watch with the right amount of bling to make it a daily office diver and a fun addition to my boring all black/normal black/white/silver watches.

I love the metallic goldish bezel insert. Nothing to change unless I scratch the crystal or something.

Just arrived this morning and went to work with me.

I think I'm bitten by the Turtle Bug. This is my second Turtle in one month.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

dreamingDiver said:


> I want to say thank you to this thread and the OP.
> 
> This made my decision to get the SRP775 first before the SRPC44. I, too, was hesitant on the Bezel insert as all stock photos make it too yellow and instagram photos and google images vary from one to the other,
> But the photos here are all accurate and it definitely is a gorgeous watch with the right amount of bling to make it a daily office diver and a fun addition to my boring all black/normal black/white/silver watches.
> ...


Looks great on you bro, well done gilt divers are hard to come by imo, this ones done really well, congrats, shes a beauty.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Hey guys!



Artistect said:


> Thank you and everyone else so much for your generosity in posting such great pictures of the SRP775. After turtle watching for a year or so I finally took the plunge and ordered one last week.
> ...





Treeslayer4570 said:


> I love my 775.
> ...





efawke said:


> It's a great watch. I wear my 775 daily and have thoroughly enjoyed it.
> ...





dreamingDiver said:


> I want to say thank you to this thread and the OP.
> 
> This made my decision to get the SRP775 first before the SRPC44. I, too, was hesitant on the Bezel insert as all stock photos make it too yellow and instagram photos and google images vary from one to the other,
> But the photos here are all accurate and it definitely is a gorgeous watch with the right amount of bling to make it a daily office diver and a fun addition to my boring all black/normal black/white/silver watches.
> ...


Thank you all so much for your kind words and for sharing your great pictures! And congratulations on your new Turtle-Goldie and 775 to come! b-)|>

On my journey for finding my final stock I neglected it often enough and there was even a time, when I was so mad about Seiko (their politics of costly reissues while offering modified versions of the originals for the common man), that I gifted it to a friend. But he gave it back and I'm so glad about that, because I totally bet I would have bought this cutie again. And it would have been the first watch I would have bought twice. 

I love my Turtle more than ever, so much so that it has grown again out of it's position as my sports watch, I occasionally put it in just for fun like it was in the old days.

The SRP775 is such a special Turtle. It carries much of the old beauty of the 6159-7001 and it can never be mistaken for a luxury item. The toolwatch character is simply too strong for that and with it's quirky charm and the golden details it never has a snobbish attitude. It's pomp, but funny and with a winking eye as I often say.

Here's a new pic that I made this morning to say 'thank you':











Cobia said:


> Looks great on you bro, well done gilt divers are hard to come by imo, this ones done really well, congrats, shes a beauty.


Yep!

--



Cobia said:


> A tuna ...


Did I hear somebody say 'Tuna'? 

















Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## dreamingDiver (Oct 4, 2018)

Cobia said:


> Looks great on you bro, well done gilt divers are hard to come by imo, this ones done really well, congrats, shes a beauty.


The funny thing is, I dont understand the gravity of getting a well done gilt divers now as I just started collecting watches last December and for the lack of a better term, I am a noob in watches and specifically Seiko Divers. This forum has done enough damage to my wallet already, and since December, I managed to collect one SKX007, SNZF17 "Sea Urchin" (which I sold to fund a Turtle), and two turtles! And this is my most recent and probably not the last Turtle Im gonna buy.



oldfatherthames said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Thank you all so much for your kind words and for sharing your great pictures! And congratulations on your new Turtle-Goldie and 775 to come! b-)|>
> 
> ...


I always loved your photos. Im a photog myself and Im wondering what lens are you using and what's your rig? LOL

I love 7 for all mankind jeans too!


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

dreamingDiver said:


> The funny thing is, I dont understand the gravity of getting a well done gilt divers now as I just started collecting watches last December and for the lack of a better term, I am a noob in watches and specifically Seiko Divers. This forum has done enough damage to my wallet already, and since December, I managed to collect one SKX007, SNZF17 "Sea Urchin" (which I sold to fund a Turtle), and two turtles! And this is my most recent and probably not the last Turtle Im gonna buy.


Well, giving a newborn WIS advice is like telling a lovesick teen, that there are as many girls as sand at the ocean. You just can't help and it's all part of the process, so all we can do is wish you well.:-!

However, your taste will evolve and your standards will rise, so take your time. I always found that less is more, so here's just a thought: Unless you really have a collector's gene I would for example rather look for one of the new Seiko SPB releases instead of buying two more Turtles for roughly the same bucks in sum.

The SPBs are just a placeholder here for any watch at that budget that surpasses the Turtle. And the Turtle is also just a placeholder. It's so easy to hoard affordable watches, but it all sums up so fast as does the tiny loss with every sale. If you travel the same road that most of us did, you will find, that all the watches you had and all the straps you tried could have easily bought you a Rolex (placeholder here again).

But again, it's all part of the process and to quote one of my favorite musicians Robert Fripp: "It is impossible to achieve the aim without suffering." At least monetarily, anyway it's a hell of a fun. ;-)



dreamingDiver said:


> I always loved your photos. Im a photog myself and Im wondering what lens are you using and what's your rig? LOL!


Thank you!

see #720

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## dreamingDiver (Oct 4, 2018)

oldfatherthames said:


> Well, giving a newborn WIS advice is like telling a lovesick teen, that there are as many girls as sand at the ocean. You just can't help and it's all part of the process, so all we can do is wish you well.:-!
> 
> However, your taste will evolve and your standards will rise, so take your time. I always found that less is more, so here's just a thought: Unless you really have a collector's gene I would for example rather look for one of the new Seiko SPB releases instead of buying two more Turtles for roughly the same bucks in sum.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the kind words and advise!

I do agree in all points, and I'm taking this advise to heart and i fully understand this because I'm also wondering about all the money I spent on guitars (I am a Fender Telecaster junkie/player/collector) and ended up selling it all, some at great losses just to afford the few ones I have now that I will take to my grave. If I have saved enough and been patient, I wouldve gotten the few ones I have now and then saved all the money that I lost in the process.

I also do have a favorite saying in terms of buying and collecting, that a poor man always pays twice..


----------



## Fjrohrs (Jul 15, 2018)

efawke said:


> It's a great watch. I wear my 775 daily and have thoroughly enjoyed it. I did a few mods to mine, but I've actually been considering buying another turtle so that I can have one stock as well, haha.
> 
> Post some photos once yours arrives!
> 
> ...


Absolutely beautiful!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## efawke (Nov 23, 2018)

Fjrohrs said:


> Absolutely beautiful!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! It's a keeper for sure.


----------



## 14060 (Nov 27, 2010)

Enjoyed your post and photos!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

efawke said:


> It's a great watch. I wear my 775 daily and have thoroughly enjoyed it. I did a few mods to mine, but I've actually been considering buying another turtle so that I can have one stock as well, haha.
> 
> Post some photos once yours arrives!
> 
> ...


What insert is that?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## efawke (Nov 23, 2018)

valuewatchguy said:


> What insert is that?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


It's the Tuscan/Black ceramic insert from DLW.

https://www.dlwwatches.com/collecti...-bezel-inserts-turtle-re-issue-black-x-tuscan


----------



## Artistect (Dec 13, 2018)

My new to me 775... as requested.

Thanks Again!


----------



## Artistect (Dec 13, 2018)

Double Post?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Artistect said:


> My new to me 775... as requested.
> 
> Thanks Again!
> 
> View attachment 13928245


Congrats, how you liking the watch bro?


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

timetellinnoob said:


> ...
> View attachment 13991569


That second hand really works here. Love the reflection from it's metal! b-)|>

--

Here's a new one and btw, I want to note that after three years of endlessly combining so many epic straps with my Turtle - you are my witnesses :-! -, I have finally found ‚the one'! The ‚Chocolate Bar Strap' from @uncleseiko gives my gilt darling the ultimate that's-it-feeling. I have always felt that this Turtle with it's color scheme is a nod to the #61597001 and much more than with any other strap it has become a ‚beauty from bygone days' in that spirit to me:









--

And adding some recent pictures of my Golden Tuna as well:

































Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

oldfatherthames said:


> Here's a new one and btw, I want to note that after three years of endlessly combining so many epic straps with my Turtle - you are my witnesses :-! -, I have finally found ‚the one'! The ‚Chocolate Bar Strap' from @uncleseiko gives my gilt darling the ultimate that's-it-feeling. I have always felt that this Turtle with it's color scheme is a nod to the #61597001 and much more than with any other strap it has become a ‚beauty from bygone days' in that spirit to me:
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


Great combo, Bernd. I agree, that strap fits your gilt goddess excellently. I like this much better than the tire treads. Me personally I would still prefer the classic waffle a tad more, but this one adds some more oldschool vibe which goes perfect with the SRP775.

May this give your SRP775 much wrist time and a longtime place in your collection against the strong competition stemming from your Sub, Railmaster, Pilot watch, Tuna camp.... ;-)

Also, fabulous pics, as always!


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

lipschitz said:


> Great combo, Bernd. I agree, that strap fits your gilt goddess excellently. I like this much better than the tire treads. Me personally I would still prefer the classic waffle a tad more, but this one adds some more oldschool vibe which goes perfect with the SRP775.
> 
> May this give your SRP775 much wrist time and a longtime place in your collection against the strong competition stemming from your Sub, Railmaster, Pilot watch, Tuna camp.... ;-)
> 
> Also, fabulous pics, as always!


Dankeschön! 

The Waffle strap is my second favorite with the Turtle. It also has a pronounced pattern, yet a bit more discreet, and the vintage style, but the Chocolate Bar is more old-extravagant and it's somehow very pretty in a crazy way. :-!

My Railmaster I sold last late autumn as my Sub has totally replaced it as my universal everyday watch. It's my Golden Tuna, which is 'all Tuna' I need and my A-13A ... and of course my Turtle. That's it for the time being, these four are final.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

Wow, I did not know you flipped your epic Railmaster and Sportsman. Chapeau. I sometime feel its kinda hard to let go such longtime companions...

So basically your collection is down to four kinda oldschool classic coolness watch designs now. Only one gap for a pepsi beauty such as a GMT Master II, SPB078 or Black bay GMT open :-D

Cheers


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

lipschitz said:


> Wow, I did not know you flipped your epic Railmaster and Sportsman.


Ha! You remember the Sportsman! I actually forgot to list it, because it sits unworn in a drawer since I got it back from service almost two years ago. Some day I will put it up on sale (which is almost a running gag now).



lipschitz said:


> Chapeau. I sometime feel its kinda hard to let go such longtime companions...


That's why it took me more than half a year to finally let the Railmaster go. But in the end I didn't wear it anymore and saw no purpose for it.



lipschitz said:


> So basically your collection is down to four kinda oldschool classic coolness watch designs now.


Yeah! And I think it's just an awesome bunch! :-!











lipschitz said:


> Only one gap for a pepsi beauty such as a GMT Master II, SPB078 or Black bay GMT open :-D


Hahaha, let's see! The Tudor is a no for me, it would be one of the older Rolex Pepsis instead. Well, the SP087, it still tickles me a bit, but not enough for now.

For those who haven't seen the pics, I'm sharing them here also. And no, it's not mine, a friend dropped by to show it to me and of course I had to put it on my wrist:

































Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

oldfatherthames said:


> Ha! You remember the Sportsman! I actually forgot to list it, because it sits unworn in a drawer since I got it back from service almost two years ago. Some day I will put it up on sale (which is almost a running gag now).
> 
> That's why it took me more than half a year to finally let the Railmaster go. But in the end I didn't wear it anymore and saw no purpose for it.
> 
> ...


What a supercool little collection! Very good taste indeed.

I must say that SPB087 is one cool watch... Your pictures make it hard to resist actually :-D

Cheers


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

oldfatherthames said:


> Ha! You remember the Sportsman! I actually forgot to list it, because it sits unworn in a drawer since I got it back from service almost two years ago. Some day I will put it up on sale (which is almost a running gag now).
> 
> That's why it took me more than half a year to finally let the Railmaster go. But in the end I didn't wear it anymore and saw no purpose for it.
> 
> ...


Hey bro! hows it hanging my friend?

What were your honest thoughts on your mates padi youve got on there, seems quite a slim profile and looks like it doesnt have a lot of wrist presence, sort of why ive held off.
Your thoughts?


----------



## gemgeek (Apr 22, 2009)

Image quality is nuts!!


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

gemgeek said:


> Image quality is nuts!!


Thank you so much! |>



Cobia said:


> Hey bro! hows it hanging my friend?
> 
> What were your honest thoughts on your mates padi youve got on there, seems quite a slim profile and looks like it doesnt have a lot of wrist presence, sort of why ive held off.
> Your thoughts?


Hey-o! 

Yes, it has a slim profile and wears much smaller than the data suggest as many have reported about it's brothers. It's quite elegant with great feel and visual quality, it's a beauty and talking about Seiko's current Pepsis it absolutely rocks!

My buddy told me some days before, that he got that one. He bought the SPB079 but found that one too shiny and went with this PADI instead. So I had looked at pics of it before he came and then was totally surprised how much it appealed to me. For some minutes it was like "I want one too."

Meanwhile I have found reasons to resist: The PADI logo itself, the PADI logo being more prominent than the Seiko logo, the Prospex logo on top. I guess I would have bought it instantly if it wasn't for that. 
Still I kinda want it, but it's a 6r15 watch and with the bracelet on top it all adds up to a bit too much to make me go crazy right now. Maybe I'll pick one later when prices are down, but probably I'm just too fine with what I have.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

Today on the way to the office I saw they had SPB079 and SPB083 on the shelves here at a department store downtown.

I tried both on and agree: Very slim profile and wears smaller than a turtle. 

I think the PADI version might be a real winner.

Cheers


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Bernd do you like this?


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Sorry, damn double post.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Cobia said:


> Bernd do you like this?
> ...


Not at all. The folksy Irish theme is kinda funny, but the green against the orange numbers looks downright ugly. I adore most Doxas, but this is a mod gone wrong.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Hey guys I swung past WUS for the first time in a while to check out the Baselworld releases (still recovering from the shock of that new Tudor diver... wtf is with that strap and bezel lock :-s) and was excited to see some action on my fav thread!

Nice group shot Bernd, there's definitely nothing to add there! Also, I'm surprised how much I like the look of the SPB087 in your pics... You actually had me tempted to drain my slowly growing watch fund on impulse for a moment there; what can I say, old habits die hard mate :-d


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

oldfatherthames said:


> Not at all. The folksy Irish theme is kinda funny, but the green against the orange numbers looks downright ugly. I adore most Doxas, but this is a mod gone wrong.
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


Also, that date wheel doesnt even line up with the aperture on the dial... although I sort of feel silly for even bringing it up given how wrong the overall package is, kind of like complaining about a typo in a Trump tweet or something!


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Wearing this newly arrived one while listening to Khruangbin. Thank you very much oldfatherthames for being a great influence!










Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

Congrats!

Cheers


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

khd said:


> Hey guys I swung past WUS for the first time in a while ...


Howdy, partner! b-)|>



khd said:


> ... to check out the Baselworld releases (still recovering from the shock of that new Tudor diver... wtf is with that strap and bezel lock :-s)


Hahaha, I get the idea. Though I must say I like it. It's bold and it's different, it has character (WIS-speak nonsense,I know). Okay, I wouldn't buy it. ;-)



khd said:


> Nice group shot Bernd, there's definitely nothing to add there!


Thank you! And yeah, that's what I think. |>

I wrote this some days ago on the Golden Tuna thread: Apart from the Tuna every watch has a function.
My Turtle is my Casio ... sports and dirty jobs.
My Sub is my universal all-purpose everyday watch. As Toolish and casual as it is dressy and fine - all in one ... and done.
My A-13A is the watch I want, that is 'more' than the Turtle and that I can wear to places and travels I don't want to take the Sub to. And it's different also, yet it's also toolish like the instrument it is, yet it can travel the high road, a bit like IWC for hellraisers.

And the Tuna is just the megafun part on top. It's not needed and totally superfluos, but I totally love it exactly for that and it get's the second most wristtime.



khd said:


> Also, I'm surprised how much I like the look of the SPB087 in your pics... You actually had me tempted to drain my slowly growing watch fund on impulse for a moment there; what can I say, old habits die hard mate :-d


I know it so well, mate. Good thing is some time has gone by and there were other pics on which it didn't attract me as much as on mine and with the distance I forgot a bit of the real impression. So I'm not so hot about it anymore.



khd said:


> Also, that date wheel doesnt even line up with the aperture on the dial... although I sort of feel silly for even bringing it up given how wrong the overall package is, kind of like complaining about a typo in a Trump tweet or something!






GTR83 said:


> Wearing this newly arrived one while listening to Khruangbin. Thank you very much oldfatherthames for being a great influence!
> ...


Now that's two things right here which make my heart sing! :-!

And of course that you got another great watch! Conrgatulations! You like it much?

--

Here's a new one with another great old, functional design:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

oldfatherthames said:


> Now that's two things right here which make my heart sing! :-!
> 
> And of course that you got another great watch! Conrgatulations! You like it much?
> 
> ...


I like it very much. It came with the coin edge bezel and double dome sapphire already installed. I'm planning to order the chocolate bar strap like yours from Uncle to complete the look! 
PS. that's an interesting hole puncher you got there - very German in design, if I may say so!


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

oldfatherthames said:


> Hahaha, I get the idea. Though I must say I like it. It's bold and it's different, it has character (WIS-speak nonsense,I know). Okay, I wouldn't buy it. ;-)


Ha don't mind me mate... I'm just grumpy because I wanted Tudor to make a blue dial (and bezel) submariner in a smallish case (like from the BB58), no faux patina or rivets on the bracelet required, just pure 90s throwback awesomeness.

I know I'm not the only one who would buy such a watch because the cost of these old Tudor subs have gotten out of control recently, I really wish I bought one pre-black bay when you could pick 'em up for next to nothing!


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

DP


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

GTR83 said:


> I like it very much. It came with the coin edge bezel and double dome sapphire already installed. I'm planning to order the chocolate bar strap like yours from Uncle to complete the look!


It looks nice as it is, it's a 'silent' mod, like it! And a Turtle needs a strap. :-!



GTR83 said:


> PS. that's an interesting hole puncher you got there - very German in design, if I may say so!


Yep, I know we are infamous for functional industrial design. This Leitz is great, it was designed by Hans Erich Slany. It's an old original, the contemporary variants are bit like Seiko's 'modernized' reissues: Not the real thing. ;-)



khd said:


> Ha don't mind me mate... I'm just grumpy because I wanted Tudor to make a blue dial (and bezel) submariner in a smallish case (like from the BB58), no faux patina or rivets on the bracelet required, just pure 90s throwback awesomeness.
> 
> I know I'm not the only one who would buy such a watch because the cost of these old Tudor subs have gotten out of control recently, I really wish I bought one pre-black bay when you could pick 'em up for next to nothing!


Oh, yeah! This blue Tudor Sub is the thing! And Tudor was so cruel to show a red version of it some months ago - see this post on their Insta -, so many had hopes they would bring it back at Basel. If I had been one of them, I would be supergrumpy now. ;-)

That one is basically a 5-digit Rolex Sub and only the blue and the different 6-9-12 markers wouldn't make me crazy with my 14060M already on the wrist, but if I were you, oh yes, man, that would be the bomb. 
Btw, I wrote this some days ago on the Golden Tuna thread: Apart from an old Pepsi GMT, if Tudor would bring back the blue Sub with Snowflake hands and just like the ones you showed with pure non-framed indices, I would be in a hell of a trouble. On top of my Sub, these two have the potential to make me do something very insane. Probably. ;-)

Cheers!
Bernd

P.S.:

Here's a fun one, my Turtle dating a Pepsi Lady Seiko 4205-014B:


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

oldfatherthames said:


> Oh, yeah! This blue Tudor Sub is the thing! And Tudor was so cruel to show a red version of it some months ago - see this post on their Insta -, so many had hopes they would bring it back at Basel. If I had been one of them, I would be supergrumpy now. ;-)
> 
> That one is basically a 5-digit Rolex Sub and only the blue and the different 6-9-12 markers wouldn't make me crazy with my 14060M already on the wrist, but if I were you, oh yes, man, that would be the bomb.
> Btw, I wrote this some days ago on the Golden Tuna thread: Apart from an old Pepsi GMT, if Tudor would bring back the blue Sub with Snowflake hands and just like the ones you showed with pure non-framed indices, I would be in a hell of a trouble. On top of my Sub, these two have the potential to make me do something very insane. Probably. ;-)


Yeah I think they really failed with all the teasers... but perhaps they're just playing a very long con? Unlikely I know, but let me dream 

Also, while we're dreaming, there's only one thing I would add to your wish list... if they did such a sub with snowflake hands I'd personally like to see the square markers like this (and the Pelagos):









Damn that'd be cool, and sufficiently different to the Rolex sub I reckon.



oldfatherthames said:


> P.S.:
> 
> Here's a fun one, my Turtle dating a Pepsi Lady Seiko 4205-014B:
> 
> View attachment 14004897


Oooh nice pair... is there a lady WIS attached to that Pepsi? Actually you old dog... please, say no more ;-)


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

khd said:


> Yeah I think they really failed with all the teasers... but perhaps they're just playing a very long con? Unlikely I know, but let me dream
> 
> Also, while we're dreaming, ...


Sing along with me ...

A little bit of Submariner in my life
A little bit of Turtle by my side
A little bit of Tuna is all I need
A little bit of Tudor is what I see





khd said:


> ... there's only one thing I would add to your wish list... if they did such a sub with snowflake hands I'd personally like to see the square markers like this (and the Pelagos):
> 
> ...
> 
> Damn that'd be cool, and sufficiently different to the Rolex sub I reckon.


Absolutely! When I mentioned the Snowflake Sub it would be exactly this one! Btw, if I wouldn't have my Sub, I'd be totally fine with that Snowflake or the Tudor Sub with the Mercedes hands instead. These are all uberbeauties.



khd said:


> Oooh nice pair... is there a lady WIS attached to that Pepsi? Actually you old dog... please, say no more ;-)


I can share so much: Bro, you so totally and finally get the meaning of _'like a boss'_, when the woman you meet asks you about your watch and you ardently rhapsodize about that Seiko on your wrist and the rich history of Seiko in general and the special background of your watch particularly ... and she nonchalantly pulls back her sleeve and points you to real vintage! Her Pepsi Lady Seiko diver! Which she bought 30 years ago! For diving of course, of course for real diving! :-!

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Haha that is so cool... and seriously, one in a million mate! Also, the fact that you two took the trouble to synchronise the time and your bezels for the photo is so cute ;-)

Anyways, enough prying! All this googling of old Tudor subs reminded me how dinky the old folded-link bracelets were back then... so I suppose we can trust Tudor to do some sort of weird faux fold engraving on the side of the links, along with a grey bezel to mimic fading haha. Also, I can't get over the prices people are asking for these vintage Tudors now, well up into Rolex sub territory which takes away the value proposition for me.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

When I saw the tudor sub picture it reminded of this that I forgot I have coming one day this year.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Artistect (Dec 13, 2018)

Congrats said:


> It's awesome. I still havent taken it off. It is losing less than 2 seconds a day too. I am a happy turtle owner for sure. Here's one just out of the pool... not it's natural habitat but it's still cold here...


----------



## Artistect (Dec 13, 2018)

oldfatherthames said:


> dreamingDiver said:
> 
> 
> > The funny thing is, I dont understand the gravity of getting a well done gilt divers now as I just started collecting watches last December and for the lack of a better term, I am a noob in watches and specifically Seiko Divers. This forum has done enough damage to my wallet already, and since December, I managed to collect one SKX007, SNZF17 "Sea Urchin" (which I sold to
> ...


Bernd,

You are taking a lot of cash out of Seikos pocket here...lol. your words definitely stuck with me and changed the way I will approach my future watch acquisitions. I was just buying stuff I was interested in and, as you say, losing a little cash on each flip. In the future I will only buy peices that will replace my current daily wear with a new daily wear and only stuff I am completely obsessed with. The SPB077 is my current next possible acquisition but now I am weighing it against the new black Sumo....hmm. For the time being I am truly enjoying my 775 though... it is such a nice watch...period. as far as the strap acquisitions go I am still working on that. I just havent found one strap that suits me yet.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

khd said:


> All this googling of old Tudor subs reminded me how dinky the old folded-link bracelets were back then...


And they are great, I love mine! Very comfortable and lightweight, it's a bit like with the default SKX Jubilee. I would never change it for the newer ones. And who needs a glide lock clasps .. we both know how to wear these watches, right? 



valuewatchguy said:


> When I saw the tudor sub picture it reminded of this that I forgot I have coming one day this year.
> ...


So I guess you preordered the Snowflake and not the MilSub you have reviewed. These are nice, the guy who does them took quite some effort to get many things right.



Artistect said:


> Bernd,
> 
> You are taking a lot of cash out of Seikos pocket here...lol. your words definitely stuck with me and changed the way I will approach my future watch acquisitions. I was just buying stuff I was interested in and, as you say, losing a little cash on each flip. In the future I will only buy peices that will replace my current daily wear with a new daily wear and only stuff I am completely obsessed with. The SPB077 is my current next possible acquisition but now I am weighing it against the new black Sumo....hmm. For the time being I am truly enjoying my 775 though... it is such a nice watch...period. as far as the strap acquisitions go I am still working on that. I just havent found one strap that suits me yet.


Hehe, thank you! Well, I don't want to know how many Turtles this thread has sold, but I know it's been quite some and I guess my Tuna pics helped poor little Seiko also a bit. I feel no remorse, they are doin' fine. ;-)
Agreed, I think it's a good thing to focus and to quote Steve Jobs: "Focussing is about saying no!" I mean, if you know what you're doing and love to collect things, yeah, why not have six Turtles. But for beginners I think it's good advice to look at watches above the next so-easily-affordable budget watch, because most of us climb the ladder anyway once infected. However we can only try, I wouldn't be clear with my stock if I hadn't bought all the other now-gone watches before.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

oldfatherthames said:


> And who needs a glide lock clasps .. we both know how to wear these watches, right?


Haha I dunno as I've never owned a Rolex... but I like to imagine I'd wear the farken thing low and loose, flipping the bird to traffic as I cruise on by.

As it is I wear a nice sensible quartz Seiko diver on the daily, so I politely let people in when I'm driving the kids to school/ballet/soccer etc, all the while knowing I'm ready for the day this happens to me:











Artistect said:


> as far as the strap acquisitions go I am still working on that. I just havent found one strap that suits me yet.


One of the cool things about drilled lugs is how easy strap changes are... there's really no need to stick with just one, and when you change straps it feels like a new watch :-!

I regularly switch my Tuna from rubber in the summer (I hate swimming with a nato as they stay soggy for ages) to a single pass nato or mesh or bracelet in the winter (all the better to fit under a sleeve). Hell I even went back to the OEM rubber recently after realising that I've recently gotten a little too porky for my favourite cut to measure rubber deployant :-d


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

khd said:


> Haha I dunno as I've never owned a Rolex... but I like to imagine I'd wear the farken thing low and loose, flipping the bird to traffic as I cruise on by.


Yep, you don't have have one to know. Only reason it looks normal on my wristshots is because I position it that way and sometimes I'm stuffing something behind the clasp to get it stuck for some seconds, LOL! I don't wear it like a wristwatch, it's more like a bracelet to me.



khd said:


> As it is I wear a nice sensible quartz Seiko diver on the daily, so I politely let people in when I'm driving the kids to school/ballet/soccer etc, all the while knowing I'm ready for the day this happens to me:
> 
> View attachment 14014439


Don't wake the dog, mate. He's wearing a Lorus here. It's a Seiko brand! 

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

oldfatherthames said:


> This morning the new 3-ring-single-pass Zulustraps from BluShark finally arrived and after having worn one with my Turtle the whole day, I really like them. If interested, I left a review on their website: https://www.blusharkstraps.com/products/3-ring-black
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> ...


Finally ordered this 3 Ring from BluShark. Black for the 775, Navy blue for the PADI turtle and a Bond for the Seiko Marinemaster SBDX017.

Oh Yeah!!!!

PS MM's eat Subs for breakfast. )

PPS Bernd please show me how the 3 ring BluShark zulu wears underneath at the buckle on wrist. Do you have to fold it?


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Finally ordered this 3 Ring from BluShark. Black for the 775, Navy blue for the PADI turtle and a Bond for the Seiko Marinemaster SBDX017.
> 
> Oh Yeah!!!!
> 
> ...


When you getting the MM in your hands?


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Galaga said:


> Finally ordered this 3 Ring from BluShark. Black for the 775, Navy blue for the PADI turtle and a Bond for the Seiko Marinemaster SBDX017.


As noted earlier here there's only one thing I wish was different: The Zulu keepers are rather tall, so they don't hold the folded strap tight. The keepers move rather easily. Not a thing with short sleeves, but kind of issue with long sleeves.



Galaga said:


> ... for the Seiko Marinemaster SBDX017.
> 
> Oh Yeah!!!!


Congratulations! :-! Time to part with your hideous PO now. ;-)



Galaga said:


> PS MM's eat Subs for breakfast. )





Galaga said:


> PPS Bernd please show me how the 3 ring BluShark zulu wears underneath at the buckle on wrist. Do you have to fold it?


Here's my feedback ... combined:











Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Cobia said:


> When you getting the MM in your hands?


Friday.


----------



## MiddleBrother (Jan 6, 2017)

This thread is making me jones HARD for a 775... I really love how it looks on black natos and rubber straps!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 14064473


_So_ nice! I had this BluShark on my Turtle ..., well ... until I made a new picture this morning. 



MiddleBrother said:


> This thread is making me jones HARD for a 775... I really love how it looks on black natos and rubber straps!


Hehehe, good eye, Sir! The real magic with the Turtles happens only on straps! |>

Which inspired me to show my 775 with the ShizNit Blackout from Toxicnatos, a combi I hadn't featured before:









Have a great start into the week everyone!
Bernd


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Another point for Bernd the Eternal Enabler










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 14064473
> 
> 
> View attachment 14064477


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

GTR83 said:


> Another point for Bernd the Eternal Enabler
> ...


High five, George! :-!









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

oldfatherthames said:


> As noted earlier here there's only one thing I wish was different: The Zulu keepers are rather tall, so they don't hold the folded strap tight. The keepers move rather easily. Not a thing with short sleeves, but kind of issue with long sleeves.
> 
> Congratulations! :-! Time to part with your hideous PO now. ;-)
> 
> ...


Thanks Bernd.

It's very comfortable. Thinking of getting the version 2 tropic next from Uncle Seiko. Are there any good crafter blue rubber straps for the 775?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Galaga said:


> Are there any good crafter blue rubber straps for the 775?


Just my two cents, but an "integrated" rubber strap (or even a bracelet) ruins the lines of the classic cushion case and makes it look too much like a big blob.

I reckon it's especially heinous on the vintage looking 775, but it kind of works with some of the other more modern Turtle reissues like PADI or Save the Ocean etc... the 775 is a suave old grandpa who's supposed to kick those little PADI punks up the arse if they walk on his lawn, not put his cap on backwards sag his pants and walk around trying to act like them :-d


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

khd said:


> Just my two cents, but an "integrated" rubber strap (or even a bracelet) ruins the lines of the classic cushion case and makes it look too much like a big blob.
> 
> I reckon it's especially heinous on the vintage looking 775, but it kind of works with some of the other more modern Turtle reissues like PADI or Save the Ocean etc... the 775 is a suave old grandpa who's supposed to kick those little PADI punks up the arse if they walk on his lawn, not put his cap on backwards sag his pants and walk around and trying to act like them :-d
> 
> ...


Simply +1! :-!

I got the idea of the first Crafter Blue strap somehow, because it was for the Sumo, which had lungs so long, that you could almost get a finger between the case and the strap, but even then they didn't appeal to me. I think these are for Hipsters.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

khd said:


> Just my two cents, but an "integrated" rubber strap (or even a bracelet) ruins the lines of the classic cushion case and makes it look too much like a big blob.
> 
> I reckon it's especially heinous on the vintage looking 775, but it kind of works with some of the other more modern Turtle reissues like PADI or Save the Ocean etc... the 775 is a suave old grandpa who's supposed to kick those little PADI punks up the arse if they walk on his lawn, not put his cap on backwards sag his pants and walk around and trying to act like them :-d


True words! :-D


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Bernd

Tried an Erika original strap?


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Galaga said:


> Bernd
> 
> Tried an Erika original strap?


No, I think these are for hipsters also. 

Just kidding, I had one on the wrist with the Pepsi from my buddy. Feels quality and very comfortable and of course I like the single-layer construction. I found it a bit cumbersome to get the hook-thing in to close it, but my friend said it was only a question of getting used to.
However, my only watches that I'd use them for would be my Seiko divers and for them I prefer my rubbers and Natos/Zulus (sometimes modified into single-layer straps), because of the structure and character.









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

oldfatherthames said:


> No, I think these are for hipsters also.
> 
> Just kidding, I had one on the wrist with the Pepsi from my buddy. Feels quality and very comfortable and of course I like the single-layer construction. I found it a bit cumbersome to get the hook-thing in to close it, but my friend said it was only a question of getting used to.
> However, my only watches that I'd use them for would be my Seiko divers and for them I prefer my rubbers and Natos/Zulus (sometimes modified into single-layer straps), because of the structure and character.
> ...


Thanks mate.

Now Mr Stylemaster, which Erika original do you think would go best with the 775 and PADI turtle?

Black with yellow centre line and blue with red centre line respectively?


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Galaga said:


> ... which Erika original do you think would go best with the 775 and PADI turtle?
> 
> Black with yellow centre line and blue with red centre line respectively?


Puhhh! ;-)

First of all I think that the center line is most of times a distraction and simply too much (and kinda hip in a meh-sense). Just look at their Insta to get the idea. It's a thin line between wtf and beautiful. This one here is just gorgeous: The grey to have a mild contrast and support the cream-white dial and the center line meets the GMT hands. Perfect accents here!

Okay, SRP775: I recognise the special extra pop a yellow center line would give. So, yeah, probably. But I think it's not needed and I personally wouldn't do it. Just look at all the pictures of the 775 on pure black straps and as it's not rubber take my pic with the black-out Toxic in #1644 .. it's just *BAM!*. It can't get any better and the 775 is so much in-your-face that presenting it pure is just perfect. In any case I would only go for a black strap.

Padi Turtle: "_blue with red centre line_" only with short pants and an aloha shirt. Otherwise it's a colour overdose. There's so much going on on the Padi with the busy dial and the many colours, I wouldn't add further attractions.
I must say I really like the grey Erika that my buddy uses. It's unobtrusive and does selflessly support the design. Though I would prefer it without the center line, which I took out here to show the idea:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

As per usual Bernd is spot on... but remember, sometimes it feels good to really let loose and indulge in guilty maximalist pleasures, good taste be damned. That's kind of how I feel about my 033 Tuna when it's on the endmill bracelet - it's too much steel and it doesn't look good, but baby it just feels _right_ sometimes b-)


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

khd said:


> As per usual Bernd is spot on... but remember, sometimes it feels good to really let loose and indulge in guilty maximalist pleasures, good taste be damned. That's kind of how I feel about my 033 Tuna when it's on the endmill bracelet - it's too much steel and it doesn't look good, but baby it just feels _right_ sometimes b-)


Pah! Where's the discipline?! 

Ok, ok, oKAY! I admit a black one with a yellow centerline should be really sexy on the 775.

One additional note regarding the Erika on my buddies Pepsi: Of course that grey is so nice because that Pepsi has a matte black dial. With the SRPA21 and it's blue dial it wouldn't be as perfect, but still I think the Padi Pepsi Turtle is a loud design and that I wouldn't add too much noise to it.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

oldfatherthames said:


> Pah! Where's the discipline?!
> 
> Ok, ok, oKAY! I admit a black one with a yellow centerline should be really sexy on the 775.
> 
> ...


That's exactly what I decided. Just plain blue for the PADI but the 775 gets a yellow GT Stripe.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Galaga said:


> That's exactly what I decided. Just plain blue for the PADI but the 775 gets a yellow GT Stripe.


Excellent! 

You must show a picture when it's there! I almost expected to see this combi on the web but couldn't find it. I mean the center line is the signature of these straps and your choice should exist already. Of course there's the green/olive one with the yellow line, but the black choice is really sharp! b-)

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

Last time I checked (just now), there's no black with yellow centerline option available from Erika.

Which is why I've ordered a solid black MN strap for my forthcoming SRP775. 

Posted using an Enigma machine captured from a sunken U-boat


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

larand said:


> Last time I checked (just now), there's no black with yellow centerline option available from Erika.
> 
> Which is why I've ordered a solid black MN strap for my forthcoming SRP775.
> 
> Posted using an Enigma machine captured from a sunken U-boat


You are correct. There is an option to have yellow stitching. I thought that included the centre line. Obviously not. Thanks for your post. You saved me some disappointment.

I'll wait. Want to buy a plain blue for the PADI and possibly a black one with the grey centre line for the Marinemaster.


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

khd said:


> As per usual Bernd is spot on... but remember, sometimes it feels good to really let loose and indulge in guilty maximalist pleasures, good taste be damned. That's kind of how I feel about my 033 Tuna when it's on the endmill bracelet - it's too much steel and it doesn't look good, but baby it just feels _right_ sometimes b-)


HA! Had the same response when I put my 033 on an oyster. Now I'm hooked

James

We are all God's children (even the ass*#@!*.)


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

oldfatherthames said:


> Pah! Where's the discipline?!
> 
> Ok, ok, oKAY! I admit a black one with a yellow centerline should be really sexy on the 775.
> 
> ...


Weird thing is this picture is old. Some other Sunday the 28th. Just dug it up to show the watch on an Erikas and almost spooked myself out. Wish I never sold it. (kept the PADI)









James

We are all God's children (even the ass*#@!*.)


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

larand said:


> Last time I checked (just now), there's no black with yellow centerline option available from Erika.


Aha! Now given all these gilt-themed watches this and the recent years, I would do a strap with a compatible center-line, if I were her. Some dark yellow or light bronze.



larand said:


> Which is why I've ordered a solid black MN strap for my forthcoming SRP775.


You cannot go wrong with a straight choice! |>



BuyIndioOates said:


> Weird thing is this picture is old. Some other Sunday the 28th. Just dug it up to show the watch on an Erikas and almost spooked myself out. Wish I never sold it. (kept the PADI)
> ...


Yeah, that's nice, thank you for showing! Seems like their only one with a yellow center. Though the green goes well with the 775 and the yellow anyway also, with the structure, which isn't as present on the black Erika it's a bit too military for me with the Turtle.



Galaga said:


> ... and possibly a black one with the grey centre line for the Marinemaster.


Doesn't work for me, the case is too bold. You can see it on every pic that shows even a slight angle:


__
http://instagr.am/p/BUCHMDillCK/


__
http://instagr.am/p/Bt-lgePHLeQ/


__
http://instagr.am/p/BmrPDC1HWgg/

Just mount your BluShark on the MM (though it's 22mm) it will give you the idea.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

New pic:









Strap is not an Erika, it's a Larry. 

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

oldfatherthames said:


> New pic:
> 
> View attachment 14110705
> 
> ...


The Larry's is one of the best rubber straps I have tried. Nice work as usual!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## felixbidstoo (Apr 21, 2012)

I have a srp773 with nato. Love it.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

GTR83 said:


> The Larry's is one of the best rubber straps I have tried. Nice work as usual!


Yeah! And I love the black center lines ...  ... thank you! |>

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

oldfatherthames said:


> Aha! Now given all these gilt-themed watches this and the recent years, I would do a strap with a compatible center-line
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


What about this ?


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Galaga said:


> What about this ?
> 
> ...


Just read the full post from which you quoted me. (Can't make out if this is a khaki-something or a washed out or cool temperatured pic of green to which I referred to, but it doesn't really matter.)

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

oldfatherthames said:


> Just read the full post from which you quoted me. (Can't make out if this is a khaki-something or a washed out or cool temperatured pic of green to which I referred to, but it doesn't really matter.)
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


Does it look good, you old stylemaster?


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Galaga said:


> Does it look good, you old stylemaster?


Not really: Colours meet, but not the concept: It's a diver's watch, but that's Safari style. Get some Camel boots and a pith helmet and you'll be fine. ;-)

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

oldfatherthames said:


> Yes, but not really: Colours meet, but not the concept: It's a diver's watch, but that's Safari style. Get some Camel boots and a pith helmet and you'll be fine. ;-)
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


I'm getting a discount too. I'm special. plus I found Erika very sexy for her age.

Annoys me that it doesn't have the yellow centreline on the black.

My blushark hole rings are already starting to look like ripping. Not happy.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Galaga said:


> I'm getting a discount too. I'm special. .


I always felt you were an urban bushman ...



Galaga said:


> ... plus I found Erika very sexy for her age.


... with a strap fetish. 



Galaga said:


> My blushark hole rings are already starting to look like ripping. Not happy.


Yeah, sorry. It's a thin material. I was happy with the optics, but also critical because of the tall-standing keepers, which I mentioned a bunch of times and which is why it didn't get much wristtime after the first weeks.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> I'm getting a discount too. I'm special. plus I found Erika very sexy for her age.
> 
> Annoys me that it doesn't have the yellow centreline on the black.
> 
> My blushark hole rings are already starting to look like ripping. Not happy.


BIG fan of Erica here after seeing her talking about her straps on youtube, no idea what the straps are like though.

If any of your zulus or natos start tearing or fraying, use a lighter to tidy them up around the edges.
For the holes heat up a piece if wire smaller than the hole of same size and use it to tidy/remelt the holes.


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Galaga said:


> My blushark hole rings are already starting to look like ripping. Not happy.


Damn that sucks mate, you just got them right? If you're looking for other suggestions I had a couple of toxicnatos on my Damasko for ages and never had anything like that happen. I picked toxic because the hardwear was a perfect match for the ice hardened bead blasted case but I think they do other finishes.


----------



## Crankyeditor (Dec 20, 2018)

Three-year-old post and shots, yes, but, man, really great pics. Solidified any doubts I had about the 775. I'm all in.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Just a heads up. Erika emailed me and advised that a black strap with yellow centreline will be available in the coming months. 

I’m waiting for that for my 775 turtle.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Crankyeditor said:


> Three-year-old post and shots, yes, but, man, really great pics. Solidified any doubts I had about the 775. I'm all in.


Thank you so much & welcome to the charms of our gilt goddess! b-)|>



Galaga said:


> Just a heads up. Erika emailed me and advised that a black strap with yellow centreline will be available in the coming months.
> 
> I'm waiting for that for my 775 turtle.


Perfect news, mate! As I said, such a strap is really missing in her portfolio and I'm keeping my fingers crossed, that you will get yours just in time for summer! :-!

Btw, my experience with the Erika's on my buddies Pepsi was only for some minutes, but I will receive a new Erika for a special watch for evaluation and testing by next week and will spend quite some days with that. Though I may take some weeks, before I may show pics, I will happily report to you about it.

Cu & cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Elarock (Dec 28, 2013)

Sold my 775 today. I’ll be mourning it a bit longer. It just wasn’t being worn..now hopefully it’ll be worn and loved by the next watch nerd! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

It's a sad but familiar tale around these parts... I thought I was done and then BAM! Here I am.

I've been pretty happy with my Tuna, it's all the diver I really need and then some, and I've happily worn it daily for the last year or so. But this year, as the weather turned cooler, the way my Tuna was interacting with my long sleeve shirts really started to annoy me. At first I put it on the bracelet and it gave me a moment's reprieve... but eventually it started to p!ss me off as I much prefer it on the rubber, and it sure is a lot of steel on the bracelet.

And so it was that I found myself treading the well-worn path, this time for a "long sleeve/winter watch" :roll:. Lurking on WUS and Instagram daily, feverishly checking in on Hodinkee and Worn&Wound every few days, Chrono24 and eBay tabs maniacally strewn across my browser (on my laptop, my phone, my work computer). I toyed with picking up a dress watch (never gonna work - if I ever wear a tie colleagues ask me if I've got a court appearance coming up), then a chronograph (right, because a 15mm thick chrono is the answer to my issue with long sleeves) before realising I needed a good old fashioned simple sports watch, like a field watch or a pilot. Hmm, maybe I shouldn't have sold my Damasko DA36 after all :think:

Still, there was a reason why the DA36 (and the short lived Sinn EZM3) didn't work out, so I decided to do things a little differently this time and go for something with a nice brushed/satin case for a slightly flashier look compared to bead blasting, and for the first time ever, a WHITE dial! I briefly toyed with the idea of blowing a wad of cash on a white dial IWC Mark XVIII or the ridiculously named Bremont Airco Mach1 White (look it up for a giggle - the value proposition is as bad as the name), both of which would have been the WIS equivalent of mainlining a hit of smack. Eventually I came to my senses and decided on the much more prudent course of enrolling in the methadone program for relapsing addicts... forsaking the Swiss for much better value Japanese and German options.

Long story short, I ended up deciding to pick myself up a Sinn 104 white from my local AD... at which point I made a last minute impulse buy and bought a Stowa Flieger Blue/White Limited Edition instead (https://www.watchuseek.com/f36/first-stowa-white-blue-le-flieger-4978955.html#post49221643)

Damn, it's good to be back baby!! :-!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

khd said:


> View attachment 14254267
> 
> 
> It's a sad but familiar tale around these parts... I thought I was done and then BAM! Here I am.
> ...


All that drama and you picked a rather sensible watch in the end

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Elarock said:


> Sold my 775 today. I'll be mourning it a bit longer. It just wasn't being worn..now hopefully it'll be worn and loved by the next watch nerd!


Sorry for the reply, first! Well, sometimes it just doesn't work out even with nice pieces and I remember your thoughts about it. No one can say you decided in a hurry. 
And there's nothing to gain in 'collecting' unworn watches ... unless you are a collector. ;-)



valuewatchguy said:


> All that drama and you picked a rather sensible watch in the end


I know what you mean, but I get his choice. He doesn't need a tough watch at his work, though we all know that this Stowa will serve for a life with a bit of service oncein a decade and unless you take it diving. And I bet he will surely never part with his Tuna, in fact I don't know a someone else who constantly wore his Tuna for so long and everyday. And when it get's wild with the kids or whatever, his Tuna is always ready.

It's more the mental drama, the thoughts you can't get off your mind: What watch and why and really? And looking at choices, spending days and nights about it, finally making up your mind and then you go into the jeweler and it's meh. It's a divine comedy, right ... just think about you and me and how we are running in circles about how to keep the collection straight. Will there really be an end to this? 



khd said:


> It's a sad but familiar tale around these parts... I thought I was done and then BAM! Here I am.


Isn't that the chorus of one famous WIS song? :-d



khd said:


> I've been pretty happy with my Tuna, it's all the diver I really need and then some, and I've happily worn it daily for the last year or so. But this year, as the weather turned cooler, the way my Tuna was interacting with my long sleeve shirts really started to annoy me. At first I put it on the bracelet and it gave me a moment's reprieve... but eventually it started to p!ss me off as I much prefer it on the rubber, and it sure is a lot of steel on the bracelet.
> 
> And so it was that I found myself treading the well-worn path, this time for a "long sleeve/winter watch" :roll:. Lurking on WUS and Instagram daily, feverishly checking in on Hodinkee and Worn&Wound every few days, Chrono24 and eBay tabs maniacally strewn across my browser (on my laptop, my phone, my work computer). I toyed with picking up a dress watch (never gonna work - if I ever wear a tie colleagues ask me if I've got a court appearance coming up), then a chronograph (right, because a 15mm thick chrono is the answer to my issue with long sleeves) before realising I needed a good old fashioned simple sports watch, like a field watch or a pilot. Hmm, maybe I shouldn't have sold my Damasko DA36 after all :think:


Yep, there's a reason why slim profile watches exist and it's not because they were intended for dwarfs. I just love my old Sub exactly because it just fits all the time no matter the season or occasion.
Oh, the drama, the the drama, LOL! As you know I was busy testing and photographing the A-13A Flyback prototype and it just so happened that if not wearing that one I just mounted my Sub everyday and with every week passing I doubted my Tuna as I always doubt watches I haven't worn for some time. And - of course, of course - already thining about the watch that could replace it. But some days ago I simply decided to mount it and been wearing it for days and the love is back again. It's just all so silly.



khd said:


> Long story short, I ended up deciding to pick myself up a Sinn 104 white from my local AD... at which point I made a last minute impulse buy and bought a Stowa Flieger Blue/White Limited Edition instead (https://www.watchuseek.com/f36/first-stowa-white-blue-le-flieger-4978955.html#post49221643)
> 
> Damn, it's good to be back baby!! :-!


Congrats on the Stowa and glad you got your 'white one' in the end, I know that you always considered a white face. b-)|>

Switchin' to your thread about it now ...

... but honouring my Tuna and this Seiko-Sunday (and making a note to myself to do a new pic of my Turtle):









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Hey Bernd

Hope al is well. I hear Erika the hot MILF can make a two piece MN strap. Would fit my MM and 775 nicely without adding to the height without a single pass under the case.

Having serious thoughts about selling the Tudor Black Bay blue and/or one other watch which will remain nameless and acquiring a Rolex Explorer to accompany my new Rolex GMT.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Galaga said:


> Hey Bernd
> 
> Hope all is well.


Doin' fine, mate, thx!



Galaga said:


> I hear Erika the hot ...


Galaga! LOL! 



Galaga said:


> ...can make a two piece MN strap. Would fit my MM and 775 nicely without adding to the height without a single pass under the case.


Yeah, why not. I mentioned my reservations that the MM case would be too big in my eyes for the Erika straps. With a 2-piece I visualize this to be even stronger. But probably you will be fine.



Galaga said:


> Having serious thoughts about selling the Tudor Black Bay blue and/or one other watch which will remain nameless and acquiring a Rolex Explorer to accompany my new Rolex GMT.


I think that's a great idea and already overdue. Let's face it, your GMT is the one sports watch that does it all and kills the BB all the time in awesomeness. I have the feeling you don't abuse your BB, we have Turtles for this, so it has no function and no role.

Though I think that one Rolex is all a humble man needs at the top of his collection, if you want to dress up the Explorer will be a more fine and elegant choice (quieter) than the GMT.
Yep, especially with the MM in the stable I'd let go of the BB and with the alibi mentioned before go Explorer instead. :-!

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

oldfatherthames said:


> Doin' fine, mate, thx!
> 
> Galaga! LOL!
> 
> ...


Went on the waiting list today. 6 month wait.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Galaga said:


> Went on the waiting list today. 6 month wait.


In calculation of Rolex-time that is like already tomorrow! |>

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

oldfatherthames said:


> In calculation of Rolex-time that is like already tomorrow! |>
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


GMT, Explorer, your favourite the PO and the MM. The awesome foursome.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Galaga said:


> ... your favourite the PO ...


Too bad no one wants it and you're endlessly stuck with that horrid, horrid thing. Bro, no man should suffer so much pain!

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> All that drama and you picked a rather sensible watch in the end
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha yeah I have to say that's a fair observation.

It's actually kind of comical how much time and angst goes into my relatively affordable watch purchases. I probably shouldn't admit this but I didn't do anywhere near as much research when my wife and I bought a new house a couple of years ago; I went to one home open with her and was like "OK I'm done, where do I sign" :-d



oldfatherthames said:


> I know what you mean, but I get his choice. He doesn't need a tough watch at his work, though we all know that this Stowa will serve for a life with a bit of service oncein a decade and unless you take it diving. And I bet he will surely never part with his Tuna, in fact I don't know a someone else who constantly wore his Tuna for so long and everyday. And when it get's wild with the kids or whatever, his Tuna is always ready.


It is kind of scary how much you nailed this mate... it's like you can read my mind! Actually, come to think of it, has anyone ever seen Bernd and Siri in the same room :think:



oldfatherthames said:


> It's just all so silly.


Very silly indeed... but also a bit of fun sometimes too!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

khd said:


> Ha yeah I have to say that's a fair observation.
> 
> It's actually kind of comical how much time and angst goes into my relatively affordable watch purchases.


You're not alone. I was just observing of all your options you considered you ended up with a recognized, reliable, well built (very), modest sized, and reasonably affordable watch. I say well done!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

oldfatherthames said:


> Too bad no one wants it and you're endlessly stuck with that horrid, horrid thing. Bro, no man should suffer so much pain!
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


Come on Bernd! It's beautiful.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

The horror, the horror! While I was sleeping this thread has been ultimately defiled! :rodekaart



Galaga said:


> Come on Bernd! It's beautiful.
> 
> ...


Okay, bro, our friendship is stronger than this! This is one of the older versions, right? It's quite ... _*gulp*_ nice. ;-)

To be serious, I really liked the older ones way back and with it's bracelet it's always itself, a complete, recognizeable ("iconic" in WIS slang) design that just works. It's not too bad. :ø)

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Galaga said:


> Come on Bernd! It's beautiful.
> 
> View attachment 14259091


Well I certainly wouldn't kick it out of bed in the morning... wait, are we still talking watches?

Seriously though I reckon your Planet Ocean is an awesome choice in the luxe/tool category - don't tell Bernd but I actually really like the version with the orange aluminum bezel insert and orange numerals as well, I reckon it's gonna be a future classic :-!


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

mistaken post


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Bernd

After wearing it today, perhaps one Rolex is enough after all.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Hey Bernd
> 
> Hope al is well. I hear Erika the hot MILF can make a two piece MN strap. Would fit my MM and 775 nicely without adding to the height without a single pass under the case.
> 
> Having serious thoughts about selling the Tudor Black Bay blue and/or one other watch which will remain nameless and acquiring a Rolex Explorer to accompany my new Rolex GMT.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Galaga said:


> Bernd
> 
> After wearing it today, perhaps one Rolex is enough after all.
> ...


That's what I meant before, yeah! From your collection I feel you don't have a need for a watch that is somehow more neutral than diver's watches are, so unless you aren't on a Rolex trip or want to add a different style, you're so finished, man. Your GMT is just pure awesomeness! :-!



Cobia said:


> ...


She's so likeable, right? 

--

Hey friends,

I know I'm overdue with some new Turtle-content, but I want to share something beautiful new here.

While I was planning yet another new canvas watchstrap with Dan Barr from redrockstraps, he mentioned that he also does wallets and of course I couldn't resist. I have almost as much wallets as watch straps, which is crazy anyway, but this one rules them all:









And one more thing:

My Italian friend Paolo Fanton, who does the A-13A pilot watch, asked me for some photos for his new prototype of the A-13A Flyback Automatic. I'm a member of the group that the sent the Flyback to for evaluation and testing on it's "Big Test Around The World 2019" and last Friday "Worn And Wound" published a review feauturing my pics:

FIRST LOOK: THE A-13A PILOT'S CHRONOGRAPH IS GOING MECHANICAL (WITH CENTRAL-MINUTES AND FLYBACK FUNCTIONS!)









Not a big thing for me, just wanted to share my activities all around the nice things with my buddies.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Wow great wallet. At the moment it looks nice but a little too pristine - like your RM Williams boots and that Sub it'll look even cooler in a few years time when it's properly worn in. But of course, that means no more wallets for a while mate :-d

Also that mechanical A-13A is sensational - the ability to carry the big arrow handset from the original clock just takes an already awesome design to the next level! I notice the article seems a bit mixed on whether the 16.3mm works - what was your impression in person? It looks pretty good to me in the pictures, and maybe even similar in proportions to the Sinn 356 (which is about 2mm thinner but also smaller diameter and l2l).

By the way, very good photos as per usual... if this ever makes it into production you'll have played a big part in the sales so you should ask for a commission (likewise with Seiko and the SRP775 to be honest). I have a feeling this'll be a pretty pricey proposition given the movement costs, but Damasko seem to have plenty of people willing to fork out a fair whack of dough for the DC80 so maybe this'll be the same. IMO the design of the A-13A is even a bit nicer than the Damasko so I reckon it's in with a chance!


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

oldfatherthames said:


> That's what I meant before, yeah! From your collection I feel you don't have a need for a watch that is somehow more neutral than diver's watches are, so unless you aren't on a Rolex trip or want to add a different style, you're so finished, man. Your GMT is just pure awesomeness! :-!
> 
> She's so likeable, right?
> 
> ...


Hi mate! yes im a big fan of Erika, nice lady, charismatic and cute too.

Nice wallet!

Not much of a pilots watch guy but nice photo bro, he couldnt have got a better photographer than you my friend.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

khd said:


> Wow great wallet. At the moment it looks nice but a little too pristine - like your RM Williams boots and that Sub it'll look even cooler in a few years time when it's properly worn in. But of course, that means no more wallets for a while mate :-d


And it's so perfect with my chestnut RMW's ... I have to do a picture with the boots. :-!

In the meantime here's another one:











khd said:


> Also that mechanical A-13A is sensational - the ability to carry the big arrow handset from the original clock just takes an already awesome design to the next level! I notice the article seems a bit mixed on whether the 16.3mm works - what was your impression in person? It looks pretty good to me in the pictures, and maybe even similar in proportions to the Sinn 356 (which is about 2mm thinner but also smaller diameter and l2l).


I cannot imagine more elegant 16 mm than this! Really, the way the lugs when viewed from above curve inwards and bend towards their tips when viewed from the side does a very sophisticated job to make it a graceful appearance. The interplay of brushed and polished elements give great additional support. Of course I knew the measurements before, but I was very surprised when experiencing the Flyback in person.

I had submitted many more wristshots to "Worn & Wound" for the review than they published. You have to see these other shots! I have posted them here in #91 of the thread about the Flyback. And apart from many more I posted before that, also look at #67 there for a set of pictures on my wrist to get the idea.



khd said:


> By the way, very good photos as per usual... if this ever makes it into production ...


Thx, mate! See, I spoke with my banker about my Karma account and he said I'm a millionaire. I'm doin' fine. ;-)



Cobia said:


> Hi mate! yes im a big fan of Erika, nice lady, charismatic and cute too.
> 
> Nice wallet!
> 
> Not much of a pilots watch guy but nice photo bro, he couldnt have got a better photographer than you my friend.


Thank you, bro! b-)|>

As you probably won't visit the wristshots I linked to above, here's one especially for you:









--

Ah, and to happily serve my occasional guests who are not familiar with how much we traditionally love go astray in this thread, here's new pic with my Turtle:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

The A-13A is a thick watch there is no denying it but it doesn’t seem to overpower the wrist the way even a Tuna can. That picture on the ladies wrist is remarkable and shows the proportionality well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

oldfatherthames said:


> And it's so perfect with my chestnut RMW's ... I have to do a picture with the boots. :-!
> 
> In the meantime here's another one:
> 
> ...


Hmmm...
Now I think I need a pilot watch.

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

GTR83 said:


> Hmmm...
> Now I think I need a pilot watch.


LOL, George! You have enough watches already! But okay, one thing is for sure: No one can stop you - you are like a hurricane. 



valuewatchguy said:


> The A-13A is a thick watch there is no denying it but it doesn't seem to overpower the wrist the way even a Tuna can. That picture on the ladies wrist is remarkable and shows the proportionality well.


Yep! In my eyes this Flyback needs a solid strap to visually curtail it's height and then it's fine and looks coherent. A strap slightly on the thick side like this canvas from redrockstraps I featured in the wristshots.
It's funny you mention the Tunas. When it came it was mounted on a thin strap and when I just positioned it on my wrist and looked at it from the sides and it looked like a can, because that flat strap emphasised the massive case. It instantly reminded me of my Tuna.
While as you said there's no denying that it's a thick watch, it doesn't look like chunky thing. It's a very clever design.

Here's a different angle:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

oldfatherthames said:


> I cannot imagine more elegant 16 mm than this! Really, the way the lugs when viewed from above curve inwards and bend towards their tips when viewed from the side does a very sophisticated job to make it a graceful appearance. The interplay of brushed and polished elements give great additional support. Of course I knew the measurements before, but I was very surprised when experiencing the Flyback in person.
> 
> I had submitted many more wristshots to "Worn & Wound" for the review than they published. You have to see these other shots! I have posted them here in #91 of the thread about the Flyback. And apart from many more I posted before that, also look at #67 there for a set of pictures on my wrist to get the idea.


I see exactly what you mean mate - sure, it's very thick but somehow it just looks right. I'm sure I won't like the price if this makes it to production but I definitely prefer it to the quartz... that thickness is well worth the big bold arrow hand :-!



oldfatherthames said:


> Thx, mate! See, I spoke with my banker about my Karma account and he said I'm a millionaire. I'm doin' fine. ;-)


Argh, you have a personal banker, you shameless karma-capitalist you?! Ask anyone, the only ethical option is to join a vegan Karma micro-credit not for profit society :-d

Actually whenever I think of self-righteous goody-twoshoes-ism the first thing it brings to mind is that ultra-annoying 90s band 'Propagandhi', so here you go:


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

My friends,

want to share new watch with you, it's the "Superman Heritage" from Yema.

I always felt a bit uncomfortable wearing my Sub when cruising the red light district or buying drugs in shady places, so it was a long wish of mine to find a watch, that doesn't look as casual as my strapqueens the Turtle and the A-13A and not as freaky as my Golden Tuna and that works visually with a bracelet for me. Essentially a watch that is a substitute for my Sub, when I don't want to take it with me. A substitute only in the sense that it should be a watch that looks kinda chic and has a small footprint like my Sub and is also as lightweight and one that doesn't break the bank and that I can also wear with it's bracelet like my Sub: pimp's style. 

And of course it wouldn't hurt, if it has a history or comes from a company with one. Yema France was founded in 1948 and the Superman was originally released in 1963 and mine in 1970. Yema faithfully rebuild this model and it's 99,5% like the original and as you know, I just love originals and as we discussed so often feel a strong disdain, when companies "modernize" historic designs.

So this one rocked me ever since I saw the announcement of the rerelease last year, but my Sub had happened just some months before, so I skipped it. But I came back to the Superman every now and then and lately came to decide that I would have to step up my budget for such a watch a bit to find one, that will satisfy my demands for quality.

It arrived last Friday and after adjusting myself to the new look, especially to the bracelet with it's four elements and the polished sections, I simply love it. It's all I was looking for and has the very lovely elegance of beautiful old-style divers.

Here's my Superman:









And the same scene with my Sub:









Thank you & Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Very cool pick up mate... I got an email about those from the Gnomon mailing list and was quite tempted! Very cool companion to your Sub, sounds like it'll be your "beater" ;-)

I really wanted to like the blue dial version but the applied indices look a bit fussy, so I reckon black like yours is the best pick. The only other thing I was a little cool on was the bezel lock, how do you find it? I think it looks good but I tend to use my timing bezels quite a lot (mainly for cooking) and it seemed like it would be a little too fiddly for daily use.

The star of the show has got to be that domed crystal though right... so nice! It's one of the unexpected things I love about my Tuna, it really gives that "under the sea" vibe :-!


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

khd said:


> Very cool pick up mate... I got an email about those from the Gnomon mailing list and was quite tempted! Very cool companion to your Sub, sounds like it'll be your "beater" ;-)
> 
> I really wanted to like the blue dial version but the applied indices look a bit fussy, so I reckon black like yours is the best pick. The only other thing I was a little cool on was the bezel lock, how do you find it? I think it looks good but I tend to use my timing bezels quite a lot (mainly for cooking) and it seemed like it would be a little too fiddly for daily use.
> 
> The star of the show has got to be that domed crystal though right... so nice! It's one of the unexpected things I love about my Tuna, it really gives that "under the sea" vibe :-!


Thank you, man! :-!

Yep, that's what it's meant for, my don't-care-about-it watch, but full metal style opposed to my Turtle or A-13A. And you know how much I wanted such a piece, I was almost bound Damasko for it. But I think I've got it now.

The Blue Heritage, it has the it-factor but it's a bit much special with those indices and a bit too nice with the sunburst dial and the bracelet killed it finally for me. First it's not the style I looked for and the polished middle links are way too much for me. This could have been an add-on, but not an essential one for me. I wanted to go straight and restrained.

The bezel lock, I love this as a signature-detail of the design! It's not really fiddly to unlock because it takes less than two half-turns on the crown to release the bezel contact free, so the crown still stays in it's tube's thread. You can do it on the wrist and even more so when wearing the watch as slackly as I do. But you know, whenever something takes an extra step it's a differen thing and therefore: yes, I surely will often enough not use the bezel as naturally as I would do without the lock - especially with greasy fingers in the kitchen. 

The domed crystal of course the cherry on the cake and gloriously completes the whole vintage nature. Yep, it adds depth and dimension and I'm really glad they offered the crystal as a sapphire in the same shape as the mineral one. I'll do a pic showcasing the dome these days.

This Superman has a strong and beautiful appearance of it's own (character in WIS-terms), especially the profile is total fun and style and there's another special thing: The nicely thin and very flexible bracelet most falls with a straight angle. It's not so obvious when pictured full frontal, but it makes the case appear almost square at the pointed lugs. Very lovely!

Here's another one:









Btw, I mentioned I'd be doing a review of the A-13A Flyback Automatic. For anyone interested it's out now:

watchuseek - Thread: A-13A Automatic - #92

Here are only some of the pics from it:









































Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Yep that is definitely a great looking piece, and I think it'll suit you much more than the Damasko to be honest.

Also, that doesn't sound too fiddly on the bezel lock; I'd probably put it in the same category as the shroud on our Tunas... so integral to the design that it outweighs any minor inconvenience. If I'm honest I think the shroud "solves" a problem that doesn't really exist, and it makes turning the bezel (especially with those greasy kitchen fingers) much more of a pain in the arsch than it ever was on my SKX007, but... who gives a **** when it adds so much character and looks totally badass









One last thing... I got one of those cheapie perlon's in the mail the other day and I love it, thanks for the tip!! It gives my Stowa a much more relaxed look but it is so thin (I'd say half that of a normal nato) that is still looks really sharp. I'll probably still pick up a brown leather strap but so far I'm very happy with this combo. As usual my pics are crap but this'll give you the general idea:


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

khd said:


> Yep that is definitely a great looking piece, and I think it'll suit you much more than the Damasko to be honest.


Ha, thank you! Well, both are somewhat my thing, but deep down I'm more the quirky kind, so ... yep. :-!



khd said:


> Also, that doesn't sound too fiddly on the bezel lock; I'd probably put it in the same category as the shroud on our Tunas... so integral to the design that it outweighs any minor inconvenience. If I'm honest I think the shroud "solves" a problem that doesn't really exist, and it makes turning the bezel (especially with those greasy kitchen fingers) much more of a pain in the arsch than it ever was on my SKX007, but... who gives a **** when it adds so much character and looks totally badass


Absolutely! There's a review on Gear Patrol about this Superman (btw, an excellent) and it's mentioned there, that Yema considered to change the lock, but the Yema fans overwhelmingly protested. Just like the Tuna wouldn't be a Tuna without a shroud. ;-)



khd said:


> One last thing... I got one of those cheapie perlon's in the mail the other day and I love it, thanks for the tip!! It gives my Stowa a much more relaxed look but it is so thin (I'd say half that of a normal nato) that is still looks really sharp. I'll probably still pick up a brown leather strap but so far I'm very happy with this combo. As usual my pics are crap but this'll give you the general idea:
> ...


Mate ...! That's gorgeous! Loved that melange perlon ever since I saw it and almost bemoaned that I have no watch for it. :-d

Especially your second pic proofs to me, what I had visualized in my mind: That it's not too kicking for your Stowa, but vivid in a restrained way. It's dressy, but not in a shy way. Totally works for me. b-)|>

--

A bit of the dome, a bit of the angular shape:









Have a great start into the week!
Bernd


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

oldfatherthames said:


> Mate ...! That's gorgeous! Loved that melange perlon ever since I saw it and almost bemoaned that I have no watch for it. :-d


You know, if you still have that birth year Seiko Sportsman kicking around it could probably work...



oldfatherthames said:


> Especially your second pic proofs to me, what I had visualized in my mind: That it's not too kicking for your Stowa, but vivid in a restrained way. It's dressy, but not in a shy way. Totally works for me. b-)|>


Thanks mate, I really like the way it looks and it matches my normal style pretty well. The unexpected benefit is how comfortable it makes it too: it is now so light and thin that its like wearing a Swatch or a Skagen or something, I almost forget that it's there sometimes.

Also, I tend to be unreasonably fussy about trying to find the right fit and normally I vacillate for weeks (or even months) before settling on a particular strap hole or bracelet configuration... I'm not gonna lie, I was a little unsure about just poking the tang of the buckle through the weave of the strap but once I got over that mental hurdle the joy of getting the exact fit is priceless to me :-!



oldfatherthames said:


> A bit of the dome, a bit of the angular shape:
> 
> View attachment 14327641
> 
> ...


And just like that, you start a crazy new google obsession for me and probably millions of other impressionable young(ish) watch nerds. Mate, you could easily turn this watch photography influencer thing into a side hustle, but if you do please remember - with great power comes great responsibility! (OK I know that was Spiderman, not Superman but I still couldn't resist)

Seriously though that crystal is gorgeous, really makes the watch pop. I'm actually getting to the point that an absolute dead flat crystal is almost a deal breaker for me... a dome is just such a nice flourish it seems a shame when they opt for the sensibly dour flat option. Obviously the dome on the 300m Tunas is crazy exaggerated and lots of fun, but I also enjoy the dome on my Stowa which is so slight as to be almost imperceptible. I much prefer it to the flat crystal I had on my DA36, I don't really know why but it changes the feel of the watch in the hand, kind of like a smooth pebble or something.

That article you linked to was really good as well... I particularly liked the anecdote about the fan feedback on the bezel lock! Also I googled the original vintage versions and was floored by how perfect the reproductions are - they really look 1:1 and they somewhat amazingly resisted the urge to smother it in horrible beige lume like everyone else seems to these days (and not just Oris and Omega... even the new Blancpain x Hodinkee LE is afflicted with this scourge!)

Seeing as Seiko seems to have no more plans on doing affordable reissues (unfortunately the turtles seem to have been an anomaly) there's not too many other really good reissue watches like this that I can think of... probably only the Zodiac Seawolf (which I've also been tempted by from time to time) and the Squale 50 Atmos come close, but your Yema Superman has them both beat by a long shot!

I was just checking out the Yema website and I couldn't help but notice that they also do some really cool chronographs... it's more than I'd be willing to spend on what would only ever be a sometimes watch, but damn that Yachtingraf would look so good a tropic rubber strap b-)


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

khd said:


> You know, if you still have that birth year Seiko Sportsman kicking around it could probably work...


Yup, would look enchanting, but I think my Sportsman must have a classic leather as it's a dresser par excellence. Thx for reminding me, that it's still around somewhere. ;-)



khd said:


> The unexpected benefit is [...] it is now so light and thin [...] I almost forget that it's there sometimes.


Perfectly raises the chances to beat it ...*DANG*! :-d



khd said:


> I'm not gonna lie, I was a little unsure about just poking the tang of the buckle through the weave of the strap but once I got over that mental hurdle the joy of getting the exact fit is priceless to me :-!


See, that's difference between a guy who lives with one foot in the ocean and one who has to visit the public swimming bath. They use perlons with the key for the locker attached, so I'm used to them. Unfortunately they are too narrow and cheap, otherwise I would have stolen some of course.



khd said:


> (OK I know that was Spiderman, not Superman but I still couldn't resist)


Btw, I love those funny names for watches. There was a vintage Roamer called "Superking" and apart from the design it was the name that made it more likeable on top of the looks for me.



khd said:


> Seriously though that crystal is gorgeous, really makes the watch pop.


:-!











khd said:


> I'm actually getting to the point that an absolute dead flat crystal is almost a deal breaker for me... a dome is just such a nice flourish it seems a shame when they opt for the sensibly dour flat option. Obviously the dome on the 300m Tunas is crazy exaggerated and lots of fun, but I also enjoy the dome on my Stowa which is so slight as to be almost imperceptible. I much prefer it to the flat crystal I had on my DA36, I don't really know why but it changes the feel of the watch in the hand, kind of like a smooth pebble or something.


Yeah! Though as much as the dome on the 300 m Tunas is so visually yummy, it's kind of bonkers and ruines the tool watch aspect for me. (It's a bit like the lume on some Damasko models we talked about.) Had the Golden Tuna a protruding domed sapphire I wouldn't have gone for it.



khd said:


> Seeing as Seiko seems to have no more plans on doing affordable reissues (unfortunately the turtles seem to have been an anomaly) there's not too many other really good reissue watches like this that I can think of... probably only the Zodiac Seawolf (which I've also been tempted by from time to time) and the Squale 50 Atmos come close, ...


I'm not sure how much Zodiac lives within Zodiac. It's owned by Fossil and I think it's more a brand, a name and less a manufacturer in the old spirit. And probably the prices they ask are bit borderline. I have the same doubts about all this with Squale.

Anyway, this ..



khd said:


> ... but your Yema Superman has them both beat by a long shot!


... strikes home for me. Apart from style and character, the Superman eats the 50A in mechanical quality and finish, especially the polish is miles away.

And looks, well:









Really makes me high. 



khd said:


> I was just checking out the Yema website and I couldn't help but notice that they also do some really cool chronographs... it's more than I'd be willing to spend on what would only ever be a sometimes watch, but damn that Yachtingraf would look so good a tropic rubber strap b-)


Ah, the Yachtinggraf, that's so nice! They have so many awesome designs in their own way. Btw, I'm ordered a tropic from Uncle Seiko for my Superman. He fortunately makes his Tropic also in 19mm! 
Though the Superman is meant to be worn on it's bracelet - and will be most of the times - , this is one watch contrary to my Sub, with which I can imagine switching between bracelet and strap. And, mate, this design with its vintage looks and old style dome on a vintage style rubber with the polished lugs against a black strap will look to die for! b-)

--

Moving on with some Seiko content:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

View attachment DSC08399.jpg


Short vacation greetings from my SRP777 on canvas.

Feeling oldschool already taking into account the weekly new turtle releases Seiko has been pushing on the market...... 

Cheers


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

Bernd, I just now saw the emerging Seiko "5kx" line..
Still a bit undecided what to think of these.

Any opinion on these? Interesting entry-level addition to the lineup or Seiko loosing its mind?

Cheers


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

lipschitz said:


> ...
> 
> Short vacation greetings from my SRP777 on canvas.
> 
> Feeling oldschool already taking into account the weekly new turtle releases Seiko has been pushing on the market......


Thank you for showing that nice vintage SRP! :-!



lipschitz said:


> Bernd, I just now saw the emerging Seiko "5kx" line..
> Still a bit undecided what to think of these.
> 
> Any opinion on these? Interesting entry-level addition to the lineup or Seiko loosing its mind?


Gee, "5kx" is funny! With only a push/pull crown these are no SKX replacements anyway.

In the tradition of selling watches of any style to every one these are only natural and logical and after we've seen 123 versions of the Turtles, I don't wonder why they went for this style and directly send an army of them to the market.
I think these are nice sports (and partly fashion) watches and I always loved Seiko for their rich and diverse catalogue, especially with affordable mechanical watches 'for the common man'.

However, I stop at the level of "nice" here as I see nothing special here for the price and while scrolling over these many models, there was none made me stop and have a deeper look. Okay, I'm not into another budget anyway, so it's maybe also due to a bit of ignorance on my side.

Btw, I wouldn't wonder if Seiko brings a new SKX-Prospex-200m line also. I 'see' 10 models on the initial release at least.

Cheers!
Bernd

P.S.: These I found more exciting: CITIZEN GOES MECHANICAL WITH A COLLECTION OF LIMITED PROMASTER DIVERS THAT WON'T BREAK THE BANK


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

The 'Bernd' 775 holding up its own against the 'Willard' 033.









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

oldfatherthames said:


> Thank you for showing that nice vintage SRP! :-!
> 
> Gee, "5kx" is funny! With only a push/pull crown these are no SKX replacements anyway.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your opinion. Much apreciated. I am not in the boat for a Seiko 5 but I always liked Seikos approach to use this line to cater to a broader crowd using their well-approved designs in a nice-price segment.
I think with the new fresh 5-Logo, a solid design, dozens of funky colour variations and a competitive price range these might be a hit for Seiko. The old shield logo - which I guess might already have a 50 year old heritage - was IMHO long overdue for rejuvenation to appeal for the millenial generation. Maybe they can win over some from the Daniel Wellington-Camp to a "real" automatic watch 

I agree that this is no true follow-up to the SKX without obligatory 200m WR rating and screwdown crown. But in some fields they even stepped up the game: 4R36, Applied indices and even Seiko logo (atleast the press photos seem to indicate this) and a more up to date oyster bracelet design (of course its quality remains to be seen).

Here is your model if you are still undecided: ;-)









Nice Promasters btw! I like the classic mechanical models not so much the titanium ones.

Cheers


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Bernd

Like it most on this rubber strap. The legendary Uncle Seiko GL831.


----------



## inspectorj28 (Feb 28, 2018)

On BC 284










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

oldfatherthames said:


> These I found more exciting: CITIZEN GOES MECHANICAL WITH A COLLECTION OF LIMITED PROMASTER DIVERS THAT WON'T BREAK THE BANK


Hey man I've been a bit of a stranger round these parts of late but how funny... I really thought hard about getting one of these last week:









The only thing that stopped me was that I don't really like to rotate autos in and out because half the time I'm too busy in the morning to set the time and date... which is why I wear my Stowa everyday and obviously that's not a problem with my quartz Tuna which is part of what makes it the perfect weekend watch.

Still, a big part of me wants to pick one up for summertime Mon-Fri, with the Stowa doing winter duty, the Tuna for the weekend, and the 6309 just for the fun of it... but hopefully I'll procrastinate long enough that they sell out before I actually buy one as I really don't need it! I guess you can take the boy out of WUS, but you can't take WUS out of the boy :-d


----------



## inspectorj28 (Feb 28, 2018)

I’ve been debating buying the same one myself, it looks sharp. But it’s not like I need another watch lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

lipschitz said:


> Thanks for your opinion. Much apreciated. I am not in the boat for a Seiko 5 but I always liked Seikos approach to use this line to cater to a broader crowd using their well-approved designs in a nice-price segment.
> I think with the new fresh 5-Logo, a solid design, dozens of funky colour variations and a competitive price range these might be a hit for Seiko. The old shield logo - which I guess might already have a 50 year old heritage - was IMHO long overdue for rejuvenation to appeal for the millenial generation.


Looks like the reception is overwhelmingly positive, apart from the ususal nitpickers and 'specialists' of course. And it also looks like there's not as much outrage about the new logo as every time Seiko added 'Prospex' to a classic diver. ;-)

These are fun watches for us 'looking from above' and great options for the normal guy who is just looking for a nice new watch.



Galaga said:


> Bernd
> 
> Like it most on this rubber strap. The legendary Uncle Seiko GL831.
> ...


Mate! I don't know if this reads as 'this is my favourite rubber' or if it means 'you like it most on rubbers' ... however, I really love that you wear your Turtle on a rubber now! That's just the way to go! :-!



inspectorj28 said:


> On BC 284
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for sharing! b-)|>

One of the classic designs on a classic design, you just can't go wrong!



khd said:


> Hey man I've been a bit of a stranger round these parts of late but how funny... I really thought hard about getting one of these last week:
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Hey, you know that every cool watch at a budget is just a trap! Don't do it, my dear. Your Turtle is far cooler, your Tuna much more awesome and in general you certainly want a more stellar watch to make it a keeper, right?

Of course switching pieces always makes a great alibi. I'm fine-tuning the stock and this Laco Paderborn is my new (and only) Flieger these days:









Of course I couldn't resist to mount some of my redrockstraps and here's a wristshot with my latest strap from Dan, the canvas is called 'Basque Olive':











khd said:


> Still, a big part of me wants to pick one up for summertime Mon-Fri, with the Stowa doing winter duty, the Tuna for the weekend, and the 6309 just for the fun of it... but hopefully I'll procrastinate long enough that they sell out before I actually buy one as I really don't need it! I guess you can take the boy out of WUS, but you can't take WUS out of the boy :-d


Call a doc! You sound like one crazy WIS with your schedule of seasons and even days for when which watch to pick. :-!



inspectorj28 said:


> I've been debating buying the same one myself, it looks sharp. But it's not like I need another watch lol.


Yeah! That's what I tell myself all the time and I'm glad it mostly helps. ;-)



GTR83 said:


> The 'Bernd' 775 holding up its own against the 'Willard' 033.
> ...


Hahaha, super! :-d

I confess, it's the Chocolate Bar strap for me with my Turtle. I love it on a tropic or the GL831/BC284/DAL1BP and also the GL731 Tire thread, but the Choclate Bar just adds that 6159-7001 touch.

Here's a new one:









Cheers all!
Bernd


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Now that the SRP775 is discontinued, looks like I have a collector's item. ;-)

New pic:









Cheers all!
Bernd


----------



## Zensa_06 (Jun 25, 2018)

I've made some changes, but I chose the tire tread strap because of your pics


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Zensa_06 said:


> I've made some changes, but I chose the tire tread strap because of your pics
> 
> ...


Oho, that complete package really works! Looks extremely cool:-!

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Snyde (Mar 5, 2016)

Zensa_06 said:


> I've made some changes, but I chose the tire tread strap because of your pics
> 
> View attachment 14715815


Sweet looking

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

_"The same procedure as every year, James!"_

It's January again, so Happy Birthday my precious Turtle and thank you for four years of big fun! 









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

oldfatherthames said:


> _"The same procedure as every year, James!"_
> 
> It's January again, so Happy Birthday my precious Turtle and thank you for four years of big fun!
> 
> ...


It was this watch, thread, but mostly your excellent photography, Bernd, that pushed me over the turtle-purchasing edge! I have an SBDY015 that I picked up last summer, having sold my original 777 sometime ago. So thanks - I'm very glad to have one in my collection!

K


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

konners said:


> It was this watch, thread, but mostly your excellent photography, Bernd, that pushed me over the turtle-purchasing edge! I have an SBDY015 that I picked up last summer, having sold my original 777 sometime ago. So thanks - I'm very glad to have one in my collection!
> 
> K


K, thank you so much for dropping by and for your kind words! b-)|>

These Turtles are simply great, somehow the better and much more funnier SKX. Glad you enjoy your Turtle again! :-!

Another recent one:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

I know there have been many turtles with different color schemes (I have the 775 and the PADI) however I'm convinced that the gilt goddess is the greatest looking turtle of them all.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Hi Bernd, lads! hope your new years been a great one, loving the gilt goddess, wearing mine today.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Galaga said:


> I know there have been many turtles with different color schemes (I have the 775 and the PADI) however I'm convinced that the gilt goddess is the greatest looking turtle of them all.
> 
> View attachment 14827251


The gilt is very tempting, but I have something else in my sights at the moment!


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Hi Bernd, after finding this thread I thought I would join in ,Love my new Turtle.


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

... great watch. Great thread. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

oldfatherthames said:


> K, thank you so much for dropping by and for your kind words! b-)|>
> 
> These Turtles are simply great, somehow the better and much more funnier SKX. Glad you enjoy your Turtle again! :-!
> 
> ...


Very well done! A stunner.

Cheers


----------



## Howler (Sep 16, 2016)

Galaga said:


> I know there have been many turtles with different color schemes (I have the 775 and the PADI) however I'm convinced that the gilt goddess is the greatest looking turtle of them all.
> 
> View attachment 14827251


What strap is that? I've been looking for a quality NATO style strap for mine.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Howler said:


> What strap is that? I've been looking for a quality NATO style strap for mine.


It's this one: https://www.blusharkstraps.com/collections/3-ring-single-pass

Great visual design, the strap is nicely thin, but I think it's too thin for the Turtle and it's weight and my problem with it is that the Zulu-keepers are too tall and the folded tail of the strap isn't held by them - too much play. And the keepers also tend to move therefore. I only wore it for a very short time.

Galaga - who posted this pic - wasn't happy either. If I remember correct his one frayed very soon. I would move on.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

konners said:


> The gilt is very tempting, but I have something else in my sights at the moment!


Come on! Tell me! 



trameline said:


> Hi Bernd, after finding this thread I thought I would join in ,Love my new Turtle.


Thank you so much for joining and congratulations, my friend! As Galaga worded it so nicely "the gilt goddess is the greatest looking turtle of them all." :-!



BuyIndioOates said:


> ... great watch. Great thread.


Thank you very much! b-)|>



lipschitz said:


> Very well done! A stunner.


Ah! So nice to see old companions dropping by every now and then! b-)

--

Just for fun and for my old comrades and in absence of a new photo of my Turtle I thought I could give a short roundup of my current stock:

1. 
Naturally my SRP775.

2.
Of course my beloved Sub:









3. 
Then what I consider my most exciting and sexy watch next to the Sub, my Golden Tuna:









4.
And for my Indiana-Jones moments and a different style,I love this Laco B-Flieger (mechanical, the name is 'Paderborn'):









Yeah, that's the essential collection.

5. & 6.
However, life's been good to me and these two very awesome and pro-spec Quartz divers from Scurfa will be long-time companions:
The Diver One D1-500 Yellow with a brushed case and the"Gloss Black" version with polished sides:

















Both stacked:









7. 
And of course I need a different design to enjoy my great collection of canavs straps from Redrockstraps and got me this nice field-wach, which is the "Cincinnatus Field" from Cincinnati Watch Company:









8.
Ah, and there's the SeaStar70s from Obris Morgan, the Le Mans colours on the split bezel simply were too charming to resist and it has an extremely nice, low profile:









As said, life's been good, so I'm just having fun. 

Cheers to you all!
Bernd


----------



## Howler (Sep 16, 2016)

oldfatherthames said:


> It's this one: https://www.blusharkstraps.com/collections/3-ring-single-pass
> 
> Great visual design, the strap is nicely thin, but I think it's too thin for the Turtle and it's weight and my problem with it is that the Zulu-keepers are too tall and the folded tail of the strap isn't held by them - too much play. And the keepers also tend to move therefore. I only wore it for a very short time.
> 
> ...


Well then, I will look for other options. Thank you for the feedback. It's looks great, but if it is not functional then what's the point?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

oldfatherthames said:


> Come on! Tell me!
> 
> Thank you so much for joining and congratulations, my friend! As Galaga worded it so nicely "the gilt goddess is the greatest looking turtle of them all." :-!
> 
> ...


Bernd

You stylemaster. Please provide me some details of that field watch and strap. Looks excellent they way you displayed it. Dimensions etc.

Thanks in advance.

Also have you ever thought about the Omega Speedmaster? I'm thinking about adding one to my collection.
The question is would you flip the Omega Planet Ocean (careful it's the best one they ever made) or Tudor Black Bay blue ETA for it? I value your opinion and here is a photo of the awesome foursome for reference:


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Howler said:


> Well then, I will look for other options. Thank you for the feedback. It's looks great, but if it is not functional then what's the point?


I agree with Bernd's assessment. Have you considered a two piece nato from Watch Bandit ?

I wear one on my Seiko Samurai. Excellent quality and 3mm thick.

https://watchbandit.com/products/tw...pYYoQVpHSq5sWecw8nuMIR9DZ2YHSQ6BoC_ZcQAvD_BwE


----------



## Howler (Sep 16, 2016)

Galaga said:


> I agree with Bernd's assessment. Have you considered a two piece nato from Watch Bandit ?
> 
> I wear one on my Seiko Samurai. Excellent quality and 3mm thick.
> 
> https://watchbandit.com/products/tw...pYYoQVpHSq5sWecw8nuMIR9DZ2YHSQ6BoC_ZcQAvD_BwE


As of yet, no. That's only because I was unaware of them though. I like the look of it and if it's comfortable, then I am definitely interested.


----------



## Luftwaffel (Feb 11, 2020)

A couple of days ago I started on this thread, I was bored, needed something to pass the time with. I did not know at that point I would read the whole thread in just two days. The pictures that Bernd has shared with us is stunning, the story is captivating. The shock when Bernd shared with us that he had sold the watch, an then just a feew days later he did get it back. The 1 of aprils fool he did with the seconds hand, and the journey from the railmaster to rolex, marinmaster and now the golden tuna. 

Not only do I now want a 775 my self now, but I also created my account here just to say thank you to Bernd. The singe most captivating forumthread I have read. Also reminded my that I once meet a man named Bernd, that was from Germany and he loved my selfmodded SKX007. 

So thank you Bernd!

Now I am of to buy a 775. 

Cheers, Ståle


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Luftwaffel said:


> A couple of days ago I started on this thread, I was bored, needed something to pass the time with. I did not know at that point I would read the whole thread in just two days. The pictures that Bernd has shared with us is stunning, the story is captivating. The shock when Bernd shared with us that he had sold the watch, an then just a feew days later he did get it back. The 1 of aprils fool he did with the seconds hand, and the journey from the railmaster to rolex, marinmaster and now the golden tuna.
> 
> Not only do I now want a 775 my self now, but I also created my account here just to say thank you to Bernd. The singe most captivating forumthread I have read. Also reminded my that I once meet a man named Bernd, that was from Germany and he loved my selfmodded SKX007.
> 
> ...


Big welcome mate, great first post, agree its a great thread from Bernd.
Really nice watch, love mine, im sure you'll love it.
Lets us know your thoughts when you get it.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Luftwaffel said:


> A couple of days ago I started on this thread, I was bored, needed something to pass the time with. I did not know at that point I would read the whole thread in just two days. The pictures that Bernd has shared with us is stunning, the story is captivating. The shock when Bernd shared with us that he had sold the watch, an then just a feew days later he did get it back. The 1 of aprils fool he did with the seconds hand, and the journey from the railmaster to rolex, marinmaster and now the golden tuna.
> 
> Not only do I now want a 775 my self now, but I also created my account here just to say thank you to Bernd. The singe most captivating forumthread I have read. Also reminded my that I once meet a man named Bernd, that was from Germany and he loved my selfmodded SKX007.
> 
> ...


I call Bernd a stylemaster for a reason. The man has a great eye for detail and his tastes are sublime. Typical German perfectionist.


----------



## wpbmike (Mar 8, 2016)

Luftwaffel said:


> A couple of days ago I started on this thread, I was bored, needed something to pass the time with. I did not know at that point I would read the whole thread in just two days. The pictures that Bernd has shared with us is stunning, the story is captivating. The shock when Bernd shared with us that he had sold the watch, an then just a feew days later he did get it back. The 1 of aprils fool he did with the seconds hand, and the journey from the railmaster to rolex, marinmaster and now the golden tuna.
> 
> Not only do I now want a 775 my self now, but I also created my account here just to say thank you to Bernd. The singe most captivating forumthread I have read. Also reminded my that I once meet a man named Bernd, that was from Germany and he loved my selfmodded SKX007.
> 
> ...


After I bought my brother a SRP777, this thread made it easy for me to decide which Turtle I wanted for myself.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Friends!

First, after so many great posts from all of you, I felt I couldn't come back without a new pic, so there's that:









---



wpbmike said:


> After I bought my brother a SRP777, this thread made it easy for me to decide which Turtle I wanted for myself.


Thank you! b-)



Galaga said:


> Please provide me some details of that field watch and strap. Looks excellent they way you displayed it. Dimensions etc.


The watch is this one: https://www.cincinnatiwatch.com/watch/cincinnatus-field-watch

It's sold out and this very concrete version won't come back, because the seletonized, golden Seiko NH71A is hard to source and would have long waiting times.
However, due to popular demand they plan a second edtion with a NH35 movement instead (of which that NH71A is a variant) and no see-thru caseback and a slightly bigger crown which is great for the design.
This Cincinnatus is a very, very lovely piece and a bomb for it's price and the two guys who run Cincinnati Watch Company are absolutely great and kind folks and do the watches simply out of passion. Ah,and each watch has a dedicated charity attached.

The strap is superspecial! It's - of course - from Redrockstraps, you should long know the name from this thread and is one of many canvas straps I got from Dan Barr, who is Redrockstraps.
This one is made from a duffel-bag from the British Royal Airforce which was date-stamped in 1957. True vintage!
It looks a bit like cobblestone wet from rain and above it's basic grey there's a touch of blue, which developes a ever so slight breath of lavender in warm light. My favourite canvas.

The hot thing here and now is, that Dan Barr managed to find another vintage bag which is one or two years ago and is almost the same. Very rare and hard to find. The bag from which my strap was cut is gone for two years and that new find will be gone very soon. I've seen pictures and instantly ordered a strap for a friend.



Galaga said:


> Also have you ever thought about the Omega Speedmaster? I'm thinking about adding one to my collection.
> The question is would you flip the Omega Planet Ocean (careful it's the best one they ever made) or Tudor Black Bay blue ETA for it? I value your opinion and here is a photo of the awesome foursome for reference:
> 
> View attachment 14862077


Well, my friend, what can I possibly say about the Moonwatch? Recently I saw a movie and wondered about that cool watch on the hero's wrist and as it wasn't that obvious I did a Google and it was the Speedmaster. Reminded me how much I like it. A friend of mine has one. And for someone who thinks 'collection', see you don't have the Top 5 Rolling Stones albums without 'Sticky Fingers' and somehow the Moonwatch is 'one of these'. A no-brainer if you like it.

I'd switch the BB Blue for a Pelagos in a second as that would get you a real tool-thing. You got enough great luxury, I'd add something bad. 
Or if you like elegance, I'd switch it for the BB58 which get's you the sophistication of the Sub's case and there ain't nothing like it. Or you waitfor Tudor bringing back their own Submariners - old case, thin lugs, pure lume indices ... superyummyyummy! But should they really brings those, the waiting lists will be like "call my grandson when it's here".

Planet Ocean, you know I'm not a fan, though your's is the best they did and the only one that wouldn't make me send you away should you ever drop by. And I know you have a special relationship with that one. So I guess you would prefer to let the Tudor go instead.

And before I forget: You need a Tuna! Modifying a quote from a German humorist here, which originally is about pugs: Living a life without a Tuna is possible but futile. 



Luftwaffel said:


> A couple of days ago I started on this thread, I was bored, needed something to pass the time with. I did not know at that point I would read the whole thread in just two days. The pictures that Bernd has shared with us is stunning, the story is captivating. The shock when Bernd shared with us that he had sold the watch, an then just a feew days later he did get it back. The 1 of aprils fool he did with the seconds hand, and the journey from the railmaster to rolex, marinmaster and now the golden tuna.
> 
> Not only do I now want a 775 my self now, but I also created my account here just to say thank you to Bernd. The singe most captivating forumthread I have read. Also reminded my that I once meet a man named Bernd, that was from Germany and he loved my selfmodded SKX007.
> 
> ...


Wow! Such a heartwarming cordial post, thank you very much for your words and your story! :-!b-)|>

There's only one thing I want to note for my honour: I would have never sold my Turtle. Because of my long time love for it and as I'm just a heavy romantic guy, it was a gift to that buddy and fortunately he didn't like it and I got it back. I would have surely bought me another 775 otherwise.

And - LOL! -, yeah, the April's Fool, that was quite a good one. I will never forget Cobia's intense indignation, that my buddy broke my Turtle. That was true passion! :-d

Congratulations in advance to your golden Turtle - hope you like and love it! :-!

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

oldfatherthames said:


> Friends!
> 
> First, after so many great posts from all of you, I felt I couldn't come back without a new pic, so there's that:
> 
> ...


He definitely needs a tuna but he doesnt like em! must be something wrong with him.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Galaga said:


> Bernd
> 
> You stylemaster. Please provide me some details of that field watch and strap. Looks excellent they way you displayed it. Dimensions etc.
> 
> ...


I would flip the Tudor. The Omega wears so well on any wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

Damn Bernd, what a nice watch collection! Albeit things got a bit out of hand here. What happened to the strict three-watches-only rule? ;-)

All watches ooze tons of style. I like especially those Scurfa watches. Never heard of those. The Cinnicinati field together with that Red rock strap is a keeper (this one has IMHO some loose resemblance to your old Railmaster).

What happened to your pilot watch A13-A? Liked that one also.

Keep those pictures coming. And I must confess that I appreciate coming back to this great thread from time to time.

Cheers and all the best


----------



## Luftwaffel (Feb 11, 2020)

Cobia said:


> Big welcome mate, great first post, agree its a great thread from Bernd.
> Really nice watch, love mine, im sure you'll love it.
> Lets us know your thoughts when you get it.


Oh yeah, I got my hands on a preloved 775, and it's on the way to me as we speak. It needs to travel 1193 km, so I got a couple of days to wait. As my collection today mostly consist of 20mm lug width watches, I don't have a lot of s strap options. I got a GL831 from Uncle Seiko that will do the job as a start, but as always I need to have some options. I have looked into a crafter blue, but can't decide, Brown or black, regular or gold buckle....


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Luftwaffel said:


> Oh yeah, I got my hands on a preloved 775, and it's on the way to me as we speak. It needs to travel 1193 km, so I got a couple of days to wait. As my collection today mostly consist of 20mm lug width watches, I don't have a lot of s strap options. I got a GL831 from Uncle Seiko that will do the job as a start, but as always I need to have some options. I have looked into a crafter blue, but can't decide, Brown or black, regular or gold buckle....


Big congrats mate, its a beauty.
Any retro looking strap looks best on these, brown or black would look smashing, even green.

I just got a strapcode rollball bracelet for my turtles, looks absolutely smashing.


----------



## Watchguy151 (Jan 9, 2020)

Such a classic look...


----------



## ocieb (Oct 20, 2016)

just saw this thread pop up. haven't seen this particular flavor before. might ahve to add it to the list. very classic indeed


----------



## Luftwaffel (Feb 11, 2020)

It is here! 

I picked my 775 up from the post office on Wednesday. I'm not a bracelet guy, so I popped that of and put on a Uncle Seiko GL831. Since that this watch has been on my wrist. I did own a 779 that I sold of, it just felt wrong for me. The 775 seems a little smaler on my wrist than the 779. There is something with the soft black dial and the gold tones that for my part works magic on the size. No photo gets the colour of the bezel correct, in all photos it seems a little dull and orange, but it is more golden. First of I was convinced it was a fake turtle, because the alignment is spot on, and the last four days it has lost 2 seconds. Usually my rotation is changing the watch daily, but this watch has broken my daily routine. 

Actually I have fallen in love with this watch. I have forgotten (almost) the disappointment of my broken SARB017, and the hilarious 500$ quote for a new movement.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Luftwaffel said:


> It is here!
> 
> I picked my 775 up from the post office on Wednesday. I'm not a bracelet guy, so I popped that of and put on a Uncle Seiko GL831. Since that this watch has been on my wrist. I did own a 779 that I sold of, it just felt wrong for me. The 775 seems a little smaler on my wrist than the 779. There is something with the soft black dial and the gold tones that for my part works magic on the size. No photo gets the colour of the bezel correct, in all photos it seems a little dull and orange, but it is more golden. First of I was convinced it was a fake turtle, because the alignment is spot on, and the last four days it has lost 2 seconds. Usually my rotation is changing the watch daily, but this watch has broken my daily routine.
> 
> Actually I have fallen in love with this watch. I have forgotten (almost) the disappointment of my broken SARB017, and the hilarious 500$ quote for a new movement.


Congrats and good to hear mate, its a beautiful watch.
Its a different dial colour than the other black dials, almost like theres a tiny brown tinge to it, its a soft black as you say.
Definitely one of the best gilts going from any company.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Attention Bernd

Bought this for my heritage black bay blue yesterday:

https://www.etsy.com/au/listing/611813823/vintage-wwii-era-raf-military-canvas?ref=shop_home_feat_4


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Luftwaffel said:


> It is here!
> 
> I picked my 775 up from the post office on Wednesday. I'm not a bracelet guy, so I popped that of and put on a Uncle Seiko GL831. Since that this watch has been on my wrist. I did own a 779 that I sold of, it just felt wrong for me. The 775 seems a little smaler on my wrist than the 779. There is something with the soft black dial and the gold tones that for my part works magic on the size. No photo gets the colour of the bezel correct, in all photos it seems a little dull and orange, but it is more golden. First of I was convinced it was a fake turtle, because the alignment is spot on, and the last four days it has lost 2 seconds. Usually my rotation is changing the watch daily, but this watch has broken my daily routine.
> 
> Actually I have fallen in love with this watch. I have forgotten (almost) the disappointment of my broken SARB017, and the hilarious 500$ quote for a new movement.


Very belated and even more so really warmhearted congratulations! Enjoy! b-)|>



Galaga said:


> Attention Bernd
> 
> Bought this for my heritage black bay blue yesterday:
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/au/listing/611813823/vintage-wwii-era-raf-military-canvas?ref=shop_home_feat_4


Sir, you are a man of pure excellence and great taste! :-!

Did you get it in the meantime? It will look killer on your blue BB! Here it is on my Scurfa:









--

Have a happy Sunday, my friends!









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

Great shots!

Bernd, do you plan on picking up a SPB153J1 once released?

Seems promising to me, judging from the pictures. And IMHO much more in the spirit of the original 6105 than that luxury concept of SLA033.

Cheers


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

lipschitz said:


> Great shots!
> 
> Bernd, do you plan on picking up a SPB153J1 once released?
> 
> Seems promising to me, judging from the pictures. And IMHO much more in the spirit of the original 6105 than that luxury concept of SLA033.


Yep, it's really attractive and I like how Seiko now reaches out to the fans - see also their new Tunas with the old handset-style.

But no, I will not join the party, I even didn't consider it for a second.

Way back in late 2015, if I had have the choice, I would - probably - have opted for this Willard2020 instead of my lovely Turtle and maybe also later, when I was more into buying watches. Apart from some not essential watches (which are really?), I am so happy and rich with what I call my holy trio, which is the Submariner, the Golden Tuna and my Laco Erbstück. And my lovely Turtle. With the Golden Tuna and golden Turtle I don't see another Seiko diver, especially as Turtle and Tuna share a very similar spirit.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

oldfatherthames said:


> Yep, it's really attractive and I like how Seiko now reaches out to the fans - see also their new Tunas with the old handset-style.
> 
> But no, I will not join the party, I even didn't consider it for a second.
> 
> ...


I see your point and can relate. I bonded so well with my trusty old SRP777 that I am sure that I will never ever let it go. And it's hard to justify owning both Turtle and NewWillard as they are too similar. But gotta see how things pan out once the forum is flooded with Willard2020 pics... ;-)

Cheers

Btw. What lens and settings did you use for the last two pics?


----------



## cms1974 (Mar 22, 2014)

I have one. It never grew on me. Will be up for sale when I hit 100 posts.


----------



## claytonyu (Mar 7, 2018)

I bought mine last year from an outlet in Fukuoka. I absolutely have no idea how it ended up there, as Seiko doesnt sell that model in Japan (no JDM). Also it has a Chinese day wheel, never seen this model with a chinese day wheel


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Mine says Hi


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

lipschitz said:


> But gotta see how things pan out once the forum is flooded with Willard2020 pics... ;-)
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Btw. What lens and settings did you use for the last two pics?


Well, best of luck in either which direction! ;-)

Both pics Nikon D3 and Micro Nikkor AFS 2.8/105. Both natural light. The one with the Scurfa at f/5 with direct light from the right and a reflector from the lower left. The pic of the 775 I did at f/9 with only direct light from the side. If it helps to evaluate the aperture, both scenes are almost exactly as shot, I only cropped like 10-15 %.



claytonyu said:


> I bought mine last year from an outlet in Fukuoka. I absolutely have no idea how it ended up there, as Seiko doesnt sell that model in Japan (no JDM). Also it has a Chinese day wheel, never seen this model with a chinese day wheel


They are everywhere! 



trameline said:


> Mine says Hi


Hello again! Thank you so much for dropping by & sharing! :-!

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

my 775 when it was stock


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

oldfatherthames said:


> Well, best of luck in either which direction! ;-)
> 
> Both pics Nikon D3 and Micro Nikkor AFS 2.8/105. Both natural light. The one with the Scurfa at f/5 with direct light from the right and a reflector from the lower left. The pic of the 775 I did at f/9 with only direct light from the side. If it helps to evaluate the aperture, both scenes are almost exactly as shot, I only cropped like 10-15 %.
> 
> ...


Thanks, the struggle is real ;-)

Thanks also for insights into your photo magic......love your lighting! 105mm is pretty long for macro shots, no?

Cheers


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

*@timetellinnoob & @lipschitz,*

Bros' I'm really getting a bit sentimental talking to you guys. You both been such a wonderful company to me in this very thread for many, many years if not right from the start. Thank you so much for your friendship! b-)|>



timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 14998731
> 
> 
> my 775 when it was stock


Man, feels like talking about ancient times. You had picked your 775 ten days before I took mine from the jeweler January 29th 2016. :-!



lipschitz said:


> ... love your lighting!


Then let me add that I almost always use an umbrella to soften the brighter light source. Gives a more balance with the shades and even if I go for heavy contrast, it smoothens the surface.



lipschitz said:


> 105mm is pretty long for macro shots, no?


Yep and especially so when I want to take a side-profile of a watch with the case filling the scene and with a depth of field that covers the crown and the lugs also. The 105 mm is the wrong choice here as I need to extremely close the aperture and need to go more distant to later crop the scene. (More distance gives more depth of field with the same aperture as you surely know.)
However, I seldom do such pics, I love more the still-life kind of scene that makes you wanna grab the watch directly from the monitor. ;-)

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

oldfatherthames said:


> *@timetellinnoob & @lipschitz,*
> 
> Bros' I'm really getting a bit sentimental talking to you guys. You both been such a wonderful company to me in this very thread for many, many years if not right from the start. Thank you so much for your friendship! b-)|>
> 
> Man, feels like talking about ancient times. You had picked your 775 ten days before I took mine from the jeweler January 29th 2016. :-!


man, that DOES feel like a while ago. always happy to support a pre-775 thread. and enjoy your collection and photos as well. =)


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

Tossed it on a strap, I've always liked the slight difference in the bezel w/ the light. Not immediately noticeable but fun once you do.


----------



## claytonyu (Mar 7, 2018)

I'm really impressed, never knew that this watch thread would draw so much attention 4 years later. To add to the fact that I have one, its my first Seiko


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

only a couple tiny minor gold details, but thought this could fit anyway =)

















haven't bought a Seiko diver since my 773 in 2017....... i really do like this!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Each to their own but I think the king turtles have lost plenty of character compared to the first reissued versions.

Almost like comparing a pre ceramic Sub to the new ceramic variety.

I'm more than happy with my two:


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

Galaga said:


> Each to their own but I think the king turtles have lost plenty of character compared to the first reissued versions.
> 
> Almost like comparing a pre ceramic Sub to the new ceramic variety.


Could not agree more. I was excited when I heard Seiko was adding sapphire/ceramic to the Turtles then totally bummed when I saw the new version, which compromises the "pure tool diver" look with needless frippery.

That's okay though. I'm going to hold on to my SRP777 until the new Prospex Willard is released, which should be in a few months.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> Could not agree more. I was excited when I heard Seiko was adding sapphire/ceramic to the Turtles then totally bummed when I saw the new version, which compromises the "pure tool diver" look with needless frippery.
> 
> That's okay though. I'm going to hold on to my SRP777 until the new Prospex Willard is released, which should be in a few months.


Your 777 is the only version I'd add to my duo.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

The spores from my frangipani tree stuck to my 775 when gardening yesterday. It looked amazing in the natural sunlight and was a near match for the gilt hands and bezel.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

timetellinnoob said:


> only a couple tiny minor gold details, but thought this could fit anyway =)
> 
> ...
> ...
> ...


Congratulations, my friend! b-)

This may come as a surprise to those who know me, but these new two King 'Waffle' Turtles I find the most exciting editions on the Turtle theme Seiko ever did. The majority of the variations since the original rereleases I found meh lame, uninspired and often simply ridiculous, so I had this long trained reflex of disgust groaning when I saw the first pic of the King ones, but it didn't happen this time.

First, I instantly loved the detail of the seconds hand's colour matching the 'Diver's 200' and I totally like the waffle structure here. There's almost a field watch aspect with that at least I thought 'jungle!' with the olive one. 
And I like both, the black and the Jungle King. Not a fan of the the loupe, but given the busyness the waffle pattern adds, I find it less troubling than expected. I'm too much of a purist that I would want one, but I now know of two newer Turtles that I could gift to someone with a good feeling. :-!



Galaga said:


> I'm more than happy with my two:
> ...
> ...





Techme said:


> The spores from my frangipani tree stuck to my 775 when gardening yesterday. It looked amazing in the natural sunlight and was a near match for the gilt hands and bezel.


Great stuff guys, thank you! b-)|>

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

As much as I loved this Turtle I never liked the Bezel,until now, fitted a Coin Edge bezel which I much prefer.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 15117067
> 
> 
> View attachment 15117065


Super, great combi. I really think that King Turtle has some strong character! b-)|>

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## inner_romeo (Jul 19, 2009)

Nice pics. The 775 is the classiest-looking Turtle, in my opinion. The gilt lettering does it.


----------



## inner_romeo (Jul 19, 2009)

Incidentally that is nice camera work too. Hard to capture lume sometimes.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## DNARNA (Dec 12, 2017)

Thanks to this thread, I have a Chocolate Bar arriving at my front door any minute. 

I'm on page 45, or so. It's reminds me of reading an encyclopedia, back in the day....

Enjoying my 775, and all yours too....


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Replaced the bezel insert on mine , also fitted coin edge bezel


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Luftwaffel (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Luftwaffel said:


> View attachment 16072086


Very nice combo. What strap is that?


----------



## Luftwaffel (Feb 11, 2020)

Merv said:


> Very nice combo. What strap is that?


Erikas


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Putting my PADI Turtle up for sale. PM if interested pre-listing. Mods, delete comment if not allowed.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## hymie.lipschitz (10 mo ago)

My SRP777 still going strong (here pictured with spring vibes).

Wondering what happenend to Bernd's 775 after all the years?


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

@trameline , @timetellinnoob , @inner_romeo , @DNARNA , @Luftwaffel and @hymie.lipschitz :

Thank you all so much for your wonderful contributions! 🙏 And I beg your pardon for having never replied way back! 🌞

Over here not much has changed in the last two years, this is my trio, these have stayed and will stay:










(That's the first new watch picture I did in years, LOL!)

What has changed is that I don't look anymore for watches for which no bracelet is available. I simply don't wear these as long time experience has proven.
The only exception is my SRP775 which I love for summer, vacation and sports. It still has all the charm we talked about so much in this thread and I wouldn't switch it for any other watch for what I use it. 
Otherwise I'm wearing my old Sub and the Damasko, so much so that very seldom one of both has ever stopped. It has almost become a ritual to keep both running all the time.

Rarely but still, WIS awakes, but I have stayed strong. The Guinand 361 is haunting me since it has been released 3 years ago, but just like the Turtle needs a rubber in my eyes, the 361 wants a leather strap, so I passed on it every time I had been on the edge for it.
I also lust for the Damasko DA37, which is essentially the white dial version of DC56 minus the chrono details. The motive was that I have these great canvas straps from Redrockstraps and no watch for it anymore, but I know myself and I'm pretty sure that I would want to get a second Damasko bracelet for it in the end and then things would get a bit redundant.
My latest WIS-idea is to get the Citizen NB6021 ( see e.g. this review ), which will be released in quarter IV, it's so lovely and has a great movement (and a bracelet, at least the blue one) and an attractive price. However, I don't need another watch and I fear bit - as I often do with 'budget watches' - that it won't rock me enough. I will wait for more real pictures and see.

But there's one watch that has been in my dreams for decades and I know, this one will be a home run: The GMT Master II. I'm on a waitlist.

Yeah, friends, this was my update! Thank you all, again! 🍻

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## tenderfoot (Jul 6, 2017)

Can believe after all these years this thread is running strong! 

I’ve sold my 775 as it was too chunky for my wrist and now wearing mainly this:









SNE107

I felt let down my Vaer which although nice, was seriously damaged after a drop and no longer keeps time. 










I’m now thinking of SNE573. 

Thanks again for starting this thread, Bernd!

An old pic for old times’ sake:


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

oldfatherthames said:


> @trameline , @timetellinnoob , @inner_romeo , @DNARNA , @Luftwaffel and @hymie.lipschitz :
> 
> Thank you all so much for your wonderful contributions! 🙏 And I beg your pardon for having never replied way back! 🌞
> 
> ...


The BLRO or BLNR?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

Hey you guys... Hope you're all doing well. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

tenderfoot said:


> Can believe after all these years this thread is running strong!
> 
> I’ve sold my 775 as it was too chunky for my wrist and now wearing mainly this:
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for returning to this old place! I hope you will find your match! 🤞🌞



nolte said:


> Hey you guys... Hope you're all doing well.


Hey-o! 😎
Thank you for dropping by and for your wishes! It's been some time since I visited the Tuna-Thread. Every time I remember my Golden Tuna. I miss it a bit, it was just so gorgeous and gorgeously quirky and in it's own way very beautiful.



timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 16770306
> 
> View attachment 16770305
> 
> ...


Thank you so much my dear friend! I love that you still feature your lovely Turtle for you. You and me, we are the New-Turtle-Grandpas here. 🍻😃
Ah, and I like your new avatar! 



Galaga said:


> The BLRO or BLNR?


Hey mate!

Though the BLNR is also very awesome, the BLRO is my clear preference as the Pepsi was always my wet Rolex dream. I'll show pictures some day in 2024. 😅

--

In the meantime I have an update as I made a change to my trio, shown some post before here.

I sold the Damasko and in since yesterday is the Tudor Black Bay 58 Blue:









What I wanted the most in a 3rd watch was one, that wears very similar in comfort and height as my Sub and has a bracelet. And it should be a bit more modest in cost, but I also didn't want to make any compromise. The upcoming Citizen NB602, which I had mentioned in that post, for example would have been one. I know from experience that it wouldn't be a watch that I would wear with the same enthusiasm as I feel with my Sub.

And the BB58 with essentially the same dimensions and it's quality and class is just the total match. It has an appearance a bit more basic than the Sub with it's sophisticated details, yet it's still elegant. I love it and want to share some pictures:
































Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Nice acquisition Bernd. I think I know your style now, ever thought of buying a Speedmaster?


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Galaga said:


> Nice acquisition Bernd. I think I know your style now, ever thought of buying a Speedmaster?


Thank you! 🌞

Not really, though it's an epic and absolute gorgeous watch . It just never appealed to me as much as the Sub, the GMT Master or way back my Railmaster (the 2004 released one).

After all, here's a new shot of my Turtle:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

oldfatherthames said:


> Thank you! 🌞
> 
> Not really, though it's an epic and absolute gorgeous watch . It just never appealed to me as much as the Sub, the GMT Master or way back my Railmaster (the 2004 released one).
> 
> ...


I like that candy bar strap. What brand is it again?


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Galaga said:


> I like that candy bar strap. What brand is it again?


👉🏻 Uncle Seiko‘s Chocolate Bar
👋🏻😊


----------

